# 2101xp/ top all time muscle saws!!!!!!!!!!!



## NORMZILLA44

Tried to reply to the 2100 topic below, and couldnt. So Ill start one new. The 21oo, and 2101 are BEASTS! Not many saws from that era can compete, and hang with the muscle saws of today, but the can! In my opinion one of the top muscle saws of all time! Hum! Thats another topic how many are there. Ive wondered how many numbers we would need for a ranking? Top 5, Top 10, top 20? for the greatest muscle saws. Its been talked about before, but its been awhile! What are they let's Roll


----------



## RandyMac

Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


----------



## Boskaerm

*Anyone tried 8 pin 0,325 on a 357 XPG*

sorry, really didn´t know what happened! Should have been a new thread! Again, sorry.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Norm, the more modern saws are very restricted. When the more modern saws are opened up, they increase in performance quite considerably.

This of course takes nothing away from the beasts of yesteryear.


----------



## Duke Thieroff

I must say that the 2100/2101s have some serious snot.


So does the Mac 1-76 I just wrapped up!



Chris


----------



## Chris J.

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Tried to reply to the 2100 topic below, and couldnt. So Ill start one new. The 21oo, and 2101 are BEASTS! Not many saws from that era can compete, and hang with the muscle saws of today, but the can! In my opinion one of the top muscle saws of all time! Hum! Thats another topic how many are there. Ive wondered how many numbers we would need for a ranking? Top 5, Top 10, top 20? for the greatest muscle saws. *Its been talked about before, but its been awhile!* What are they let's Roll




Actually there is a *very recent* thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170816.htm


----------



## homelitejim

The factory specs on HP for the 2100-2101 is only 6.7 from its 99cc engine where as the Sthil 066 is rated at 7 HP and is only 91cc. Now I own both saws and will have to do some side by side comparisons to see which of the two saws has the most clout. The Husqvarna is a 1983 model and the Stihl is a 1996 so there is over a decade difference in age. A video is in order to see which one will prevail as the strongest saw and I will try to post one by this weekend as I have a good piece of wood to run them in.


----------



## Ambull

I have been quietly collecting some of these beasts, and I would have to rank my muscle saws in the following order:

1. McCulloch Super Pro 125/ w/ 101B Kart motor 123cc
2. Homelite 750, new p&c, 112cc
3. McCulloch SP125, stock, 123cc
4. Pioneer P60, 99cc

All of them (except maybe the Pioneer) have more power than my Husky 395XP


----------



## homelitejim

Ambull said:


> I have been quietly collecting some of these beasts, and I would have to rank my muscle saws in the following order:
> 
> 1. McCulloch Super Pro 125/ w/ 101B Kart motor 123cc
> 2. Homelite 750, new p&c, 112cc
> 3. McCulloch SP125, stock, 123cc
> 4. Pioneer P60, 99cc
> 
> All of them (except maybe the Pioneer) have more power than my Husky 395XP


 
How does your 3120 xp stack up in that list?


----------



## sawfun9

My 2100 has more torque than my 066 mag and it may even be slower in the smaller wood 25" and under. but the 2100 can be leaned on as hard as you can an it doesn't slow down using a 32" bar. The 066 will slow to a stop if leaned on that hard. But the 066 is much handier and faster for most of the wood I cut. Still how many non gear drive 99cc saws are factory rated for a 60" bar. I don't believe the 395 is, and the 066 certainly isn't.

That said the 2100 does seem to behave like a 120cc saw in my limited use. It will sure kick my 076 supers butt and maybe even my stock 880. But it's sure no Mac 125 or 090. At 18lbs. for the powerhead it is really hard to beat. I would rank it in the top 5 maybe even the top 3.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh yeah the 3120 definately in, and running my 660, and 2101 close side by side its close even with the slower speed in big wood, yeah smaller stuff limbing etc the 660 is noticeable, but big bars yeah man. Throw a 50 or 60 on I bet it would impress more people in big wood for sure. I agree cant forget the pioneer saw for sure. Saw a Dolmar 166 for sale like new good price, wish I had the cash.


----------



## Ambull

homelitejim said:


> How does your 3120 xp stack up in that list?



Probably about even with the Homelite 750. Maybe a bit better. It can't touch the Kart saw. Supposedly those kart 101B motors can get over 20 HP. The 3120 factory stock is listed at 8.4 HP.


----------



## thomas72

At the most I would say you will only get about 12hp out of a kart saw. Actually, 10 hp probably would be more plausible. In the old muscle saws I still give the sp125 the number one spot. It had good power, reliability, anti-vibe, and could pull a 4' bar with ease. I still use mine to cut fire wood, and if people are around they always are looking to see what big yellow saw is running.


----------



## Oldsawnut

Hmmm I'm surprised the Big stihl's havent hit the list yet 075 088 and 090... Like the 075 not fond of the 088 and never had a 90 in wood.. I wold have to say I like the 125 sounds like the winner so far.


----------



## leeha

I good running 166 to me is king
when compaired stock for stock.




Lee


----------



## heimannm

In my less than completely even comparisons, the SP125 with adjustable H/L is top of the heap, followed by SP125 w/o the adjustable H, SP118 (Dolmar 166), and Super 797.

When the tree man's 2101 took a major dump I let him run the stock SP125 in a big log, he was noticeably impressed. I think he was more shocked however by the 7-10 with a 16" bar...almost speechless in fact.

Mark


----------



## homelitejim

I know someone here with a big Stihl 090 that will run with any saw but I will let them come forward, hopefully with the video.


----------



## leeha

homelitejim said:


> I know someone here with a big Stihl 090 that will run with any saw but I will let them come forward, hopefully with the video.


 
It probably isn't stock.



Lee


----------



## paccity

opcorn:


----------



## homelitejim

leeha said:


> It probably isn't stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


 
I'm pretty sure it has been ported but only a woods port, and I'm sure the coil has been switched to an unlimited one, might also be MMed.


----------



## leeha

homelitejim said:


> I'm pretty sure it has been ported but only a woods port, and I'm sure the coil has been switched to an unlimited one, might also be MMed.


 

Kinda what i thought.



Lee


----------



## homelitejim

leeha said:


> Kinda what i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Of course I never said it was stock, just that it would run with any saw.


----------



## leeha

homelitejim said:


> Of course I never said it was stock, just that it would run with any saw.


 

I hear ya, I was just curious.




Lee


----------



## Rounder

Got a friend with a ported, piped, NOS'd 090.....it'll run with most anything:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rounder

But....stock....Sachs are some long stroked, torquey SOB's - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

One thing I found interesting, in my high climbers, and timber fallers book. I always try, and identify the saw, and curios what they used for the big big trees. You see alot of 2100-2101S huskies, 090 almost on every page, a few 288"s did anybody notice the big dolmar?, and the page it was on? Looked like at least a 166. I am surprised dolmar, and solo never pressed for more sales, and shops around here. I grew up with old homelites, and mac's, then stihl, and never forgot the first husky I ran. The dolmars sure look good solo too. I have never run either. If i had the cash there is a 133 for 300 bucks. Id buy it. I also saw a mac 125 in the high climber book.


----------



## homelitejim

Just made this video and uploaded it. Both saws are stock. The 066 has a 32" bar with skip tooth chain and the 2100 has a 30" bar with skip tooth chain, also the 2100 chain is a touch sharper but not by much. Did not get a chance to time the cuts, I leaned on the saws just to see if I could stall them in the cut but pretty much let them self feed with a little pressure.

[video=youtube;Gc3SvfDwkXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc3SvfDwkXo[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice video Jim! Dude thats some hard wood man! By the way the saws acted a little dry to uh? Good for testing though for sure man.


----------



## homelitejim

Ok I have a few # to throw out there.

Stihl 066 Magnum 33 and 37 seconds for its two cuts.
Husqvarna 2100CD 29 and 25 seconds for its two cuts.

I wish I had equal length bars for a equal test but I don't, I do think they were very closely matched bar and chain wise. There is no doubt that there is no replacement for displacement. Make of it what you will, I really like both saws and I had a great time running them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have run alot of saws, and been cutting for twenty three years, and the 2101xp, and the 066-660 are for sure in my book, and in the top 5. Those two saws have really impressed me, and I have cut alot of big stuff with em. I had a 056 ten plus years ago it was a goody for sure.


----------



## sachsmo

Is there any real performance difference between the 1100/2100 and the 2101XP?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I am not to sure. Other than on I found out recently. I have one of the last, and latest models, and mine has the tilitson carb without the rev limiter, that most guys plug off for better performance. I learned this a few months ago on my saw with some help from these guy's. My saw shop told me they did'nt change alot though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I was curious if anybody else has noticed, and noted the saws used in the logging, and falling in the high climbers, and timber fallers book. I thought it was cool to go through, and try, and identify the saw's they used. I was able to identify most. Did anyone notice at least one big dolmar? Almost looked like a 166. I did notice the 2100-2101 on several pages.


----------



## greg176

My 2101 has the Tillotson carb without a rev limiter.They must have limited rpm at the coil.This saw must have an older coil with no limiter when I first started it and was tweaking H jet it hit 19000 RPM.Yikes.Tach is a FAST-TACH from Edge and Engine.I went online after that and have bought a laser tach to compare.


----------



## homelitejim

1100: 8000 working rpm, .404 only
2100: 8500 working rpm, chain brake introduced to series, also 
available with 3/8 sprocket
2101: 10,500 max rpm

That is pretty much the main changes as I can tell. The carb was upgraded but still the same model.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Greg176 Nice, Very nice collection of saw you have!!! I have the same carb on my 2101. Do you cut with the saw much?


----------



## homelitejim

I have my 2100 apart now waiting on new oil lines new impulse lines new fuel lines and a AV mount. Can't wait to get it back together and cut some wood.


----------



## greg176

I have not cut anything with the 2101 yet.Just got it running and been to busy to go cut some wood.Saw sure sounds nice. I have found I prefer the saws with a Tillotson carb. I did some cutting with the 281 and will probably sell the 372.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on Homelite Jim. When I first got mine was real excited had to do a few things to get it going, and part way through I started wondering what if I compare it to much to my 660, which I love the 66's too., and what if it doesnt cut as good, and man what if it is slow I was worried because of the lower rpm's. All I can say now is I run em both, and even though my 660 is alot newer, man the feel of the 2101, does'nt feel its age, and impresse's the hell out of me. I love to cut with it, and Im not worried anymore about another saw making it look silly. I will be running it for a long time!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well Greg176, I think you wiill be impressed! And my friends at my saw shop say the tilitson carbs are the cat's meow!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I've never run a 090, but Im guessing atleast at one time they topped the list, and did notice in my high climber timber faller's book that that saw was on almost every page, wearing an 84in bar most of the time that is impressive. I do know of a tree company here that swears by the 394xp. I saw one in there garage that had over a sixty in bar, maybe 72 or 84. I asked em how it did with it the guy just smiled, and said the 394 is a strong saw!. How is the 090 in todays's standard's speed power? Compared to a 3120-880?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I always hear the 2100-2101 is capable of running a 60in bar, anybody hear done this in big timber? If not what's the biggest bar you did run? What about youre 394-395's or 066-660? How do they perform? We have a 48in canon on my buddies 066 pulls it good.


----------



## sawfun9

My stock 090 will seriously out pull my stock 880 with a 60" bar and even in 40" hard stuff the 090 doesn't sweat, the 880 does, and my poor beloved 066 mag just wants to go home. I'm gonna get that 880 ported because stock it's not that great. Then we'll see.

I think a good running 2100 might just give a stock 880 a run for it's money. which is alot of course.


Big saws equal torque, usually produced at 6000-8000 RPM's where the 880 is at 12,500. And for all that speed it doesn't cut the hard or big stuff near as well as the big old slow-pokes.

And then don't forget those big nasty yellow saws. My Mac sp125c will out buck my 090 but the 090 out cuts the Mac in stumps.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hmm, that's interesting for sure. I have never run a 090 or 880. Run a couple 084's thought they did good. We have a 3120 at work, have'nt run it in wood yet. Im always grabbing the 660. I just like em, and can sure do alot with one. I have'nt cut with my 2101 yet as much as a 660. I have'nt had it as long/ So far I am real impressed well very impressed, I love it. And I have been in alot of big wood, and hard wood too. Biggest bar I have run is a 42, just what was around. I have alway's wanted to have a big bar handy for the rare occasion I may need it, but never have the extra cash. My buddy has that 48, and most of what we do our 32in, and 34 get thru em.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

See they just keep popping up 2101, definately one of the greatest of all time. No doubt in my mind! The ghost of muscle saws past!!


----------



## SkippyKtm

heimannm said:


> In my less than completely even comparisons, the SP125 with adjustable H/L is top of the heap, followed by SP125 w/o the adjustable H, SP118 (Dolmar 166), and Super 797.
> 
> When the tree man's 2101 took a major dump I let him run the stock SP125 in a big log, he was noticeably impressed. I think *he was more shocked however by the 7-10 with a 16" bar...almost speechless in fact.*
> 
> Mark


 
I have recently acquired a 7-10 in nice shape. It looks just like a 10-10 but is 70cc. I haven't put it in the wood yet, but I'm definitely more interested in getting it going!


----------



## sachsmo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> See they just keep popping up 2101, definately one of the greatest of all time. No doubt in my mind! The ghost of muscle saws past!![/QUOTE]
> 
> They're not Ghosts,
> 
> In order to be ghosts they would have to be DEAD! Don't think you can kill them.


----------



## sachsmo

SkippyKtm said:


> I have recently acquired a 7-10 in nice shape. It looks just like a 10-10 but is 70cc. I haven't put it in the wood yet, but I'm definitely more interested in getting it going!


 
Yeah a 7-10 is a 10-10 on steroids, They are pretty light and have surpising power, even by todays standards.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Not dead oh so very true!! My saw shop pushes, and recomends the 660 more than any saw they are a stihl, and husky dealer. When I brought my 2101 in to my shop, a father, and saw owned buisness, the dad said they dont build em like that anymore when youre 660 is dead, and gone that 2101 will still be running. That blew me away to hear himsay that! But I love my 660 just as much!!


----------



## Nardoo

I cut for years with a Lightning then an 084 before moving to 090's. They just seem to cut with effort to spare - I don't think of them as muscle saws but they are not really sedate either. I guess they just seem to cut within themselves all the time. You know, with something to spare.








Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! I have yet to cut with a 090, but have heard that. @ of the saws you see probably the most in the high climbers timber fallers book, are the 090, and 2101 both in there alot! And in that book jerry said the 090 for big stuff was the cat's meow! Did you put that handle on that 090 for extra support?


----------



## homelitejim

Ok, I sold a weed eater and a montgomery wards chainsaw so now I should have the funds to complete the 2100. Just need the time off work to get the parts, hopefully I can get them locally.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I hope you get it going, and it is nothing serious.


----------



## RandyMac

I have test cut with several 090s, I couldn't wait to walk away from them. Huskys showed up too late to the party, didn't see a serious one until the mid 80s.
As pointed out a few times, true muscle saws are North American, from the mid 1960s, into the 70s. You lose too much of the muscle saw expirience with anything else.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have never run the 090, but do know they still have quite a following. Good point husky showed up the lates't, but sure glad they made it! LOL!! I was born in 73 so missed a bit of the glory day's I guess. But when I was a kid mcculoch, and homelite were still a common thing. I guess they couldnt keep up with the european wave of production, and technology, so I have heard. I was bummed out when I bought a new homelit in 87 I think, and it was made in china. Mac's too. But I loved the saw I had run, and grew up with. We ran a 20 in homelite for years awesome saw cut alot of firewood can't even remember the model. We ran 610 pro mac's for firewood too. Xl 925 I guess I could go , on, but just wanted to agree with you that credit is due those what I just mentioned in saw were'nt muscle saw's. I did get to experience some American goodie's. And credit is sure due! I got into Stihl, and Husky when I was able to afford my own saw's, and never looked back. That was somewhere around late 80's early 1990 can't tell ya for sure. But I think anybody that has a copy of High climber's, and timber faller's can give credit due to the saw's in there. Though later in the century still cut some monster's. I also speek with a little experienc of time, and years i spent from 1987 till current day, living around big timber country, and rubbing elbow's with local logger's, faller's, and wood cutter's. Seeing what they have run, and currently run. Norm...................


----------



## Eccentric

I hope that the NorCal GTG thing happens this fall. Looks like we have the Baileys crew interested in it. If it's a go, then you'll have to make it to the event Norm. We'll have some 6+ci North American Muscle Saws for you to try out. 

Maybe with a bit of luck, Randy will have his Homelite 900G and 2100S running and I'll have my 900D squared away. Then you can see what Stihl was *trying* to accomplish with their 070/090 saws...


Were you working on Canfield road a few days ago? I passed a road crew there at about 1:00PM on Tuesday or Wednesday...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How's it going man? Yeah that was me on cannfield. Hope that get together come's for sure! I would love to try them saw's out!


----------



## homelitejim

Ok had a long day, finally got all the parts ordered for the 2100 with the exception of the chain brake band which I am told is NLA. Does anyone know of another brake band that will work? Also worked on two line trimmers and a 1940 or 50's rototiller with a 4 stroke clinton engine, man was that cool, wish it were mine.


----------



## masculator

Eccentric said:


> I hope that the NorCal GTG thing happens this fall. Looks like we have the Baileys crew interested in it. If it's a go, then you'll have to make it to the event Norm. We'll have some 6+ci North American Muscle Saws for you to try out.
> 
> Maybe with a bit of luck, Randy will have his Homelite 900G and 2100S running and I'll have my 900D squared away. Then you can see what Stihl was *trying* to accomplish with their 070/090 saws...
> 
> 
> Were you working on Canfield road a few days ago? I passed a road crew there at about 1:00PM on Tuesday or Wednesday...



Dont know what you mean by TRYING to achieve, the 090 kicked ass in more comps than can be remembered even over the almighty macs with cart motors!!!


----------



## RandyMac

masculator said:


> Dont know what you mean by TRYING to achieve, the 090 kicked ass in more comps than can be remembered even over the almighty macs with cart motors!!!


 
Just keep your chin up Bub. 

I think we are talking stockers here, the 090 is a good strong saw, but no hotrod, besides its a nazi saw and an imitation of an established American brand.
As far as the modern plastic era goes, that big Husky seems to be it, with maybe one of the newer big inch stihls.


----------



## 056 kid

I have my 2100 apart right now and it is easy to tell that the cylinder is very stout,(heavy). I believe that the 2100 would respond very well to port work too.


----------



## tdi-rick

056 kid said:


> I have my 2100 apart right now and it is easy to tell that the cylinder is very stout,(heavy). I believe that the 2100 would respond very well to port work too.



There have a been a lot of quick 2100 Hotsaws.
I know of one MVP 2100 here in Australia.


----------



## masculator

RandyMac said:


> Just keep your chin up Bub.
> 
> I think we are talking stockers here, the 090 is a good strong saw, but no hotrod, besides its a nazi saw and an imitation of an established American brand.
> As far as the modern plastic era goes, that big Husky seems to be it, with maybe one of the newer big inch stihls.



IMITATION???? 

Agreed it is no hotrod but nor is the 2100 in bog stock form, The only big inch stihl of modern times I am guessing you are referring to would be the 088, which will outdo a 090 in short bar territory but get over 40 inch and the 090 will outcut the 88 and the husky joined together, and if you lower the rakers on your chain to what it is capable of pulling not much would go near it. oh and then there is the 163cc version......


----------



## sachsmo

There was a 1690 Skil project on here awhile back. I crunched some numbers, and if my 153 had that bore with its 42mm stroke it would be a true 153 (153.88cc)

I do like my 1100/2100s, but I have to give the nod to the 100cc Dolmars, when strapped to an Alaskan tourque rules!

Tie any of the legendary hotrods to a mill and make some long rips through some 24"+Oak. Them long rips will Humble any saw made I would guess.


----------



## sachsmo

And if you put that bore on a 166 (48mm stroke) you would have well over 10 cubes.

Torque gets the work done, Horsepower numbers are just fer braggin' rights.


----------



## RandyMac

masculator said:


> IMITATION????
> 
> Agreed it is no hotrod but nor is the 2100 in bog stock form, The only big inch stihl of modern times I am guessing you are referring to would be the 088, which will outdo a 090 in short bar territory but get over 40 inch and the 090 will outcut the 88 and the husky joined together, and if you lower the rakers on your chain to what it is capable of pulling not much would go near it. oh and then there is the 163cc version......


 
Yes, imitation. 

I still find it hugely amusing that new saws need reworked before they can do the job well enough. I'm very happy that I was able to use real muscle saws on real timber and minorly sad that you-all are left with so little. The "big" news nowadays of which 50cc saw to buy. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac said:


> Yes, imitation.
> 
> I still find it hugely amusing that new saws need reworked before they can do the job well enough. I'm very happy that I was able to use real muscle saws on real timber and minorly sad that you-all are left with so little. The "big" news nowadays of which 50cc saw to buy. LMAO!!!!!


 
Har, Har,


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Har, Har,


 
Buck up buttercup, my world is going away fast, make the best of your's.


----------



## sachsmo

Thanks Randy,

I wil try to do just that.

Happy Holiday to you and yours.


----------



## RandyMac

sachsmo said:


> Thanks Randy,
> 
> I wil try to do just that.
> 
> Happy Holiday to you and yours.


 
Thank you laddy.
I'll be visiting the local graves of those who fell in our behalf, doing any cleanup that might need attention.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, and other guy's too. I'd love to meet ya someday. Gotta say Randy youre replies make sense at times. Are amusing at other's. You seem like a good all around dude! You remind me of one of my best friend's out here John Parmeter. Not much on word's short, and sweet to the point! If you have many photo's I would like to see em someday, and hear a good story or two to go along with em. P.S I like all the saw's the good one's LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

*High climbers.......*

P.s Im surprised nobody has commented on what I have mentioned many time's over, about the saw's in the high climber's timber faller's book. Anyone take notice of the saw's used in there? Also identification? And regardless of the breed I think those saws in there have earned a place in History!!!! There was some big tree's they cut.


----------



## Eccentric

masculator said:


> Dont know what you mean by TRYING to achieve, the 090 kicked ass in more comps than can be remembered even over the almighty macs with cart motors!!!


 


RandyMac said:


> Just keep your chin up Bub.
> 
> I think we are talking stockers here, the 090 is a good strong saw, but no hotrod, besides its a nazi saw and an imitation of an established American brand.
> As far as the modern plastic era goes, that big Husky seems to be it, with maybe one of the newer big inch stihls.


 
Yep. I was talking *stock working* saws, not heavily modified racers. The 9-series Homelite saws were introduced in 1960 or so (9-23 and 9-26). The last of them (995D and 995G) were built in 1965 or so. Hotsaw racing didn't take off until about 10 years later.........long after these were considered OLD saws, and parts for them weren't as available anymore. 

Only somebody with a *serious* set of creamsicle blinders on can't see that the 070 and 090 were more than a bit 'influenced' by the 9-series Homelites that came *before*. I'm sure the guys that designed Randy's Homelite 900G would have been amused that the Stihl engineers couldn't do much more than alter the cosmetics a bit, give it a bit more displacement, and move a couple of digits in the model number for their 090G. 

Homelite had moved on to more 'modern' designs like the 2100 and 3100G. Most of the _*big*_ wood that was 'open' for cutting had *already* been put on the ground by the big McCullochs and the 9-Series Homelites (and misery whips and axes) by that time anyways...
:hmm3grin2orange:

I can also think of a *certain* McCulloch saw nut in the land of OZ that has embarassed more than a few 090's in comps...


----------



## homelitejim

Randy for President!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Once again the saw's in the book should be shown respect they earned it! Even though some are still loyal to mac's, and homy's You can still credit the other powerhouse's. Hell there was even a mac 125 in the BOOK!! LOL! All joking aside why did Mcculoch, and Homelite give it up? I had heard they could'nt keep up with the european saw's production is this the case? Was there more to it? I have never heard the full story. And just saw a movie recently, sometimes a great notion the one about a oregon logging family, Paul Newman, Henry fonda. Kinda sad, but you see that big ass! Mac in the movie? What the hell was that thing? What a beast! Good looking saw.


----------



## tdi-rick

Eccentric said:


> [snip]
> 
> I can also think of a *certain* McCulloch saw nut in the land of OZ that has embarassed more than a few 090's in comps...


 

Oh geez, don't encourage Bob, we'd never hear the end of it :help:

He won't probably see this, he spends most of his time on RS and CSCF these days.

Will I point him this way or not ........


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Once again the saw's in the book should be shown respect they earned it! Even though some are still loyal to mac's, and homy's You can still credit the other powerhouse's. Hell there was even a mac 125 in the BOOK!! LOL! All joking aside why did Mcculoch, and Homelite give it up? I had heard they could'nt keep up with the european saw's production is this the case? Was there more to it? I have never heard the full story. And just saw a movie recently, sometimes a great notion the one about a oregon logging family, Paul Newman, Henry fonda. Kinda sad, but you see that big ass! Mac in the movie? What the hell was that thing? What a beast! Good looking saw.



Norm,

That's a good book...........but it's one book. Have you read D. Douglas Dent's Professional Timber Falling book? Mostly McCullochs in there, with a couple Stihls. Other collections of pictures and such from "the golden age" of logging show old McCullochs, Homelites, Pioneers, and other long gone saws (and crosscut saws and axes). Much of the biggest wood was cut with muscle power...

We aren't saying the 090 or the 2100 are bad saws. Just adding to the discussion with mention of other great old saws that took down more than their share of BIG wood long before those two models existed. We're blessed with having a few of the fellows that were THERE in the woods at the tail end of that era. They share their own personal observations, as well as the wisdom that was passed on to them by loggers that were old timers when Randy was a lad...

Homelite and McCulloch weren't "beaten" by the euros. It wasn't that simple. Corporate issues, buyouts, a changing logging market, and other problems brought them down. Similar fates befell International Harvester, White, Allis Chalmers, Massey Ferguson, and several other great North American companies.


This is the earliest and smallest displacement gear drive in the Homelite 9-Series I talked about earlier. They would still pull 7 feet and more of bar wearing 1/2" chain. 60" is the longest bar that Homelite sold 'em with, but they pulled a lot more...

Model Profile: 9-26





tdi-rick said:


> Oh geez, don't encourage Bob, we'd never hear the end of it :help:
> 
> He won't probably see this, he spends most of his time on RS and CSCF these days.
> 
> Will I point him this way or not ........



You *must* steer the OzFlea towards this thread. It'll get entertaining for sure.


----------



## tdi-rick

Eccentric said:


> [snip]
> 
> You *must* steer the OzFlea towards this thread. It'll get entertaining for sure.



Done


----------



## NORMZILLA44

& foot bar with half inch chain, thats impressive for any brand. If you back up what I posted a couple posts ago, on what I put down. I say give credit to all side's, and brand's. I dont knock any of em some guy's I think get stuck in the past or did see that stuff first hand. I do agree, but still, and always will feel that Stihl, and Husky have built some of the top muscle of all time. The 2101 inspired me to post this thread, because there are'nt many saw's from that era that would go neck, and neck with, and beat or even park next to modern, 394-95, 066-660 etc. So for a saw of that age to do that it is one of my top five. I know there are brand loyal guy's hell me too. I love Stihl, and Husky just my two favorite's, but I wont say other brand's dont exist. And wish the Mac, and homelite guy's would read my prior post, because I think it was fair! Eccentric, I can't wait to meet you looking forward to it! I will never right them off, I started out when I grew up with them loud yellow bastards! LOL! Homelite's too! They had some great saw's! For sure. I would'nt mind having some in my collection! I do actually got a old 5-20, and another littleone I forget. I need to add maybe a dolmar 166? LOL! It's all good little buddy's Love the oldie's too!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.s I got that D. Dent book too! Another good one. Aside from collecting saw's I collect logging, and big tree book's. Norm..........


----------



## Eccentric

*Forgot to answer Norm's other question.*

There were three Macs that I saw in that movie.

1)McCulloch X-10 series...maybe a 7-10. Used for topping and some limbing. Tossed into the water when that tree barber-chaired.


2)McCulloch CP125. Ued for felling and bucking. Was the saw that Hank used to try to cut the big log that trapped his brother. Also used in the desk cutting scene.


3)McCulloch 790 (or maybe a 795, 797, or 740). Used for felling and bucking. Hank should have grabbed this saw when the CP125 crapped out. Look at my profile page for a publicity photo of Hank felling with this saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! I was eyeballin em! Like to have em! In my collection. Maybe you, and Randy could give me one or two for the cause. You know just to reming me of the good ole day's! LOL! It would be fro a good cause!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S Great movie but [email protected]$#% sad man. I loved seein the saw's and the cutting, but depressing over all. P.S Saw's can be like talking politic's at time's I think LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

I hope you get to run a Homelite 750 Norm. They will surprise you. We aren't "stuck in the past". Just giving another perspective for the folks that are "stuck" on modern saws. I've ran a 3120 and still prefer a Homelite 750, 2100, or a McCulloch 797 or CP125. You did put "of all time" in you thread title after all...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ha! Good point. I guess I will have to help my buddy Parmeter, get his 750 going then HUH?


----------



## ozflea

masculator said:


> Dont know what you mean by TRYING to achieve, the 090 kicked ass in more comps than can be remembered even over the almighty macs with cart motors!!!



What a load of horse crap sure there's the odd one or two that might stir a little dust now and them but in there day Mac was it.





And SP125's are still floggin' em ............... did you notice what came second .......... who cares Mac won.

McBob.


----------



## RandyMac

ozflea said:


> What a load of horse crap sure there's the odd one or two that might stir a little dust now and them but in there day Mac was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SP125's are still floggin' em ............... did you notice what came second .......... who cares Mac won.
> 
> McBob.


 
And there we have it, 'nough said.

Thanks McBob.


----------



## husq2100

ozflea said:


> What a load of horse crap sure there's the odd one or two that might stir a little dust now and them but in there day Mac was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SP125's are still floggin' em ............... did you notice what came second .......... who cares Mac won.
> 
> McBob.


 
now, now Mcbob.....when was that vid shot? how many Mac's at the Oz titles this year? how many Mac's having success in the USA or CA?

oh thats right, we are talking stock......................seems that some of the loggers that felled in the era of the "new" sthils and huskies coming in were happy to see the change, comments I have heard are, they had better power to weight (maybe not the total power, but alot easier to handle) much better antivibe.....and wouldnt have a problem starting when hot.....which seems to be one reason more than a few mac's took flight down the side of a hill.........

opcorn:


----------



## ozflea

Well ol mate that vid was taken at Australian Nationals in Dungog in 2008 young McNeil on the handles i asked young Neil to show me if the Mac's still had what it takes to win ......... theres ya answer.

Neils commented the saw presents to the block very well and has pretty of torque and its fully cushioned

The dynamic duo McBob and McNeil

I have seen the odd pull to ya drop Huskie at the races tryin' to start there one ring wonders ................... dont wind me up man you'll lose


----------



## husq2100

ozflea said:


> Well ol mate that vid was taken at Australian Nationals in Dungog in 2008 young McNeil on the handles i asked young Neil to show me if the Mac's still had what it takes to win ......... theres ya answer.
> 
> Neils commented the saw presents to the block very well and has pretty of torque and its fully cushioned
> 
> The dynamic duo McBob and McNeil
> 
> I have seen the odd pull to ya drop Huskie at the races tryin' to start there one ring wonders ................... dont wind me up man you'll lose


 
ahhhh....stock saws Mcbob not racers....any race saw can be hard to strart if not setup/built right. not sure what 1 ring or 2 has to do with starting either???? but like I said, i have read a number of accounts buy guys there in the day when the transtion happened....loggers didnt care about politics but what got wood on the ground...Macs put A HUGE amount on the ground, no question....but then so did Stihl and Husky....Im sure you would have seen the pics that DC and T.Fales jr posted of BIG wood being dropped by Husky/Stihl/Poulan....

starting you up is a good thing....wouldnt want that mac blood to go cold mate :yoyo:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ha! Good point. I guess I will have to help my buddy Parmeter, get his 750 going then HUH?


 
Yep. Get on it!


----------



## ozflea

Well it won't go cold while ever i'm alive 

I recall you a bet i placed with a few loggers or cutters whatever you wish to call them mind you there are good and bad cutters some shouldn't even be in the bush.

I had some cutters i used to call and see at Buchanan at the back of Maitland in the Hunter Valley of NSW who were cutting fence posts plus pit props and borks now after watching these fellas doin' their thing i decided the fellas needed a challenge so here was the deal,
If there 090 Stihl could beat my brand new out of the box Mac 125c cutting the length of the bork then they had a brand new 125c as a free prize but if i beat them and there 090 they would have to buy the 125c ......... saws started after draging the 125 out of its box for the first time assembled fuel and oiled started tuned and made ready to run ......... raced that 090 and sold 4 Mac 125c in one go.

Dont tell me 090's are quick in stock form and even with the governers wound right open the Mac beat them with a brand new stock chain and the saw wasn't even run in engine wise.

Mind you had i lost the race i would have lost my job as the saw belonged to the company that employed me.
Thats what i call puttin' ya money were ya mouth is or put up or shut up.

McBob.


----------



## ozflea

husq2100 said:


> ahhhh....stock saws Mcbob not racers....any race saw can be hard to strart if not setup/built right. not sure what 1 ring or 2 has to do with starting either???? but like I said, i have read a number of accounts buy guys there in the day when the transtion happened....loggers didnt care about politics but what got wood on the ground...Macs put A HUGE amount on the ground, no question....but then so did Stihl and Husky....Im sure you would have seen the pics that DC and T.Fales jr posted of BIG wood being dropped by Husky/Stihl/Poulan....
> 
> starting you up is a good thing....wouldnt want that mac blood to go cold mate :yoyo:


 
Yes many brands were used in the bush some good and some not i suppose a work saw is a work saw Mac's downfall was parts with Australian needing lead time of roughly two weeks something that never got through the bean counters thick heads ya couldn't have pro cutters sitting idle waiting thats where Stihl had us beat the invested more into spares backup than Mac #### man as a single dealer how much stock can a man carry and even though i offered a quicker service turn around Mac let me down on spares.
Anyway it was at the end of countless years of battling and selling that Mac pulled out of building big Pro saws and worked the consumer market their excuse the consumer market made more money and the days of pro cutting were numbered.

Since this thread started off discussing Huskie 2100's i'd like to add that Mac had a 100cc saw too the PM1000 a Partner P100 saw in their range which really is proberly where the Huskie origionated from i sold a heap of them and a lot of them are still goin' and goin' strong 

Yes race saws are not work saws i agree but thats were you fellas seemed confused when it comes to Stihl and Huskies.

McBob.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Comon, Little buddy's, I dindt want to start a war LOL!, I just wanted people to sawp stories, and in there opinion come up with muscle saw's old new whatever. Hell this thread inspired me and my buddy to dig out his dad's old 750 homelite. He fell alot of redwood with that bastard, wearing mostly a 48in canon. I love saw's. I do have my favorite's of course, who does'nt. But my 2101 is what made me start this thread. And yeah man I love my 660. But also love the nostalgia of an old classic! Those Mac 125's must be great, the 09's too we are still talikg about em! Well cause a this thread, and all Im gonna fire up, and run some of our oldies, they been sitting awhile, but we will fire em up. Got a homelite 5-20 750, A mac super pro 81 remember them! a 700 pro mac, and We will keep digging. My buddie's dad used to have saw's everywhere, by the way the super pro 81, and the 700 pro mac, are good, and strong runners, and run currently. Norm............. Who cares about the brand, a good saw earns my respect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masculator

ozflea said:


> What a load of horse crap sure there's the odd one or two that might stir a little dust now and them but in there day Mac was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SP125's are still floggin' em ............... did you notice what came second .......... who cares Mac won.
> 
> McBob.



Yep the mac won but if you watch it the guy driving it is what won it, the guy in second place had as quick a saw but he didn't drive it as well. The guy driving that mac is good!!

Also if you have a look at some of the data on your own website bob you have an old photo or news paper clipping of a post cutting comp sponsored by mac that was won by ................. STIHL. 

Look there are a number of good saws out there be they macs stihls, huskies or what ever. At the end of the day some companies that were around 30 or 40 years ago and made good saws didn't make such good business decisions and as such are no longer there, or now the products that are made in their name are just crap. Other companies which were there back then were smarter in the business side of things, didn't sell off their branding, refused to be bought out and advanced technologically and are still there. This is the reason that brands such as Husky and Stihl appreciate there current standing in regards to brand loyalty and respect. Unfortunately there are no longer any macs worth buying and even for a lot of their last years they had a lot of basically rebadged saws of other brands, somewhat like what has happened to the likes of jonsered, poulan, etc.

As unfortunate as it is to see an icon disappear unfortunately it is what happened to the macs and homelites and the rest of the champions of a previous generation, and it is what is going to happen to a couple of other brands such as oleo mac and solo, and if makita hadn't stepped in when they did probably would have already happened to dolmar. It is basically becoming a 2 horse race, which is sad cause when there only 2 horses they get lazy and after a while don't care if they win or draw then the innovation starts to drop off, and product quality plateaus or decreases and the consumers are the ones who pay the price.


----------



## ozflea

masculator said:


> Yep the mac won but if you watch it the guy driving it is what won it, the guy in second place had as quick a saw but he didn't drive it as well. The guy driving that mac is good!!
> 
> Also if you have a look at some of the data on your own website bob you have an old photo or news paper clipping of a post cutting comp sponsored by mac that was won by ................. STIHL.
> 
> Look there are a number of good saws out there be they macs stihls, huskies or what ever. At the end of the day some companies that were around 30 or 40 years ago and made good saws didn't make such good business decisions and as such are no longer there, or now the products that are made in their name are just crap. Other companies which were there back then were smarter in the business side of things, didn't sell off their branding, refused to be bought out and advanced technologically and are still there. This is the reason that brands such as Husky and Stihl appreciate there current standing in regards to brand loyalty and respect. Unfortunately there are no longer any macs worth buying and even for a lot of their last years they had a lot of basically rebadged saws of other brands, somewhat like what has happened to the likes of jonsered, poulan, etc.
> 
> As unfortunate as it is to see an icon disappear unfortunately it is what happened to the macs and homelites and the rest of the champions of a previous generation, and it is what is going to happen to a couple of other brands such as oleo mac and solo, and if makita hadn't stepped in when they did probably would have already happened to dolmar. It is basically becoming a 2 horse race, which is sad cause when there only 2 horses they get lazy and after a while don't care if they win or draw then the innovation starts to drop off, and product quality plateaus or decreases and the consumers are the ones who pay the price.


 
*Well of the two brands you mentioned Stihl is the only one i have respect for Huskie on the other hand have bought out all the competition and then proceed to turn that saws name to crap pity really what are they gonna do next buy out all the chinese crap as well because thats the way they want to control market domination *

iS THIS THE PIC YOUR TALKING ABOUT 







Thats Jamie Allison from Dungog who won that event all we had to run was an old Mac 250 he also flogged a Homelite 750 by miles

I recall the first prize was a brand new in the box McCulloch SP81e and 50 ft of SPR370 saw chain.


----------



## ozflea

*Yep the mac won but if you watch it the guy driving it is what won it, the guy in second place had as quick a saw but he didn't drive it as well. The guy driving that mac is good!!*

Yep thats young Neil Onley hes better at it than me and the second guy was Wayne Donavan is no slacko either that was the final of the visually standard over 100cc race at The 2008 Australian Nationals held at Dungog in NSW.
The saw that won the 125 Mac wasn't anything special we laughed as we referred to it as the $70-00 doorstopper but that $70-00 was enough to win ................ McBob.

Oh and by the way i dont mind the odd Homie i have a Homelite 750 and a Super 650 on their way to Australia the 750 will be my second as i got one locally and it might get a bit of a hurry up regards a few mods and then ni'll see if the old 750 can run with the pack.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Who made the first muscle saw? What year? One man not two man. A one man genuine muscle saw? What brand, and year?


----------



## leeha

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Who made the first muscle saw? What year? One man not two man. A one man genuine muscle saw? What brand, and year?


 
This could be a very opinionated question.
Stihl made the Contra in 1959 at 106cc's 
which could be considered a muscle saw.
Then in 64 a Contra S at 137cc's but then 
there was the Solo Super Rex in 1963 at
142cc's. The Stihl 090 came out around
1968 or so. But in 1967 to me was a great
muscle saw, The Mcculloch 797 at 123cc's.
That would be my vote.
And we are not talking geardrives.


Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool good info. Thanks. My first thought was the Stihl contra, but was'nt sure. From what I have seen, and heard I would say muscle saw! Don't know how long of a run it had, but for a 1959 design pretty ahead of time I would say, and a A PLUS FOR EFFORT.


----------



## masculator

ozflea said:


> *Well of the two brands you mentioned Stihl is the only one i have respect for Huskie on the other hand have bought out all the competition and then proceed to turn that saws name to crap pity really what are they gonna do next buy out all the chinese crap as well because thats the way they want to control market domination *
> 
> iS THIS THE PIC YOUR TALKING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Jamie Allison from Dungog who won that event all we had to run was an old Mac 250 he also flogged a Homelite 750 by miles
> 
> I recall the first prize was a brand new in the box McCulloch SP81e and 50 ft of SPR370 saw chain.



Yep thats the pic I was talking bout Bob. I also thoroughly agree with what you are saying about the way huskies are doing business and it is one of the reasons I only run stihl saws nowdays. Part of huskies problem is the same as what happened to the mac they were bought out by electrolux and conglomerated with many others, i.e. poulan, mac, redmax etc. and as such they are not the same company that they were 30 years ago. Stihl is still Stihl, excuse the tongue twister, and haven't been bankrolled by a parent company or companies that sell everything from sewing machines to vacuum cleaners and everything in between.

anyway back to the pic, at least you can see I do my homework, and although I may be a bit of a one eyed stihl man, I only talk what I can back up.

Travis.

P.s. my old mans pro mac 650 oil pump came good after I ran a couple of tanks through it for him, she now sings again, got a new 20 inch oregon bar and chain for her and gave her a good birthday. Although she isn't a MS660 she ran a treat and bucked quite a few stringybark logs that I then ripped up with the 660 for horseyard rails for him.


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool good info. Thanks. My first thought was the Stihl contra, but was'nt sure. From what I have seen, and heard I would say muscle saw! Don't know how long of a run it had, but for a 1959 design pretty ahead of time I would say, and a A PLUS FOR EFFORT.


 
Think again.


----------



## masculator

RandyMac said:


> Think again.


 

Yep stihl had some good saws before the contra...lol


so did solo!!

what were you thinking of randy?


----------



## RandyMac

masculator said:


> Yep stihl had some good saws before the contra...lol
> 
> 
> so did solo!!
> 
> what were you thinking of randy?


 
And so did Dolmar. There were many makes of chainsaws, some were great, others...well what can one expect from water pump companies.
However, the subject is muscle, something that cannot be defined by displacement alone. Certainly the cut-off is 100cc +-, but there is the character of the saw itself. Take for example the lackluster 'Vettes of the late '70s and '80s, a guy buys one, thinks he is all that, until he gets taken down by a kid with a 600cc bike. Fire up a '68 Stingray, you will notice that you feel part of the machine in all ways. If you want the total fire bellowing monsters, you will have a North American brand from the mid '60s on to the late '70s. Stihls, while a fine make of saws, lack the essential brute strength projected by the Homelites, Macs and Pioneers of that period. I will give the new plastic wonders their due, but they are plastic, nearly characterless and not all that interesting. Good tools, appliance like.
The old Contra/070/090s are big, have power, but are not the hotrods they are made out to be. I whipped an 090 with a 103cc McCulloch, yes the guy was suprised, he bought the hype.
Before you ask, yep, I ran many stihls, even owned some, couldn't get past that nasally whine. Oh and the very high cost of parts. My expirience with Huskys is practically nill.


----------



## masculator

RandyMac said:


> And so did Dolmar. There were many makes of chainsaws, some were great, others...well what can one expect from water pump companies.
> However, the subject is muscle, something that cannot be defined by displacement alone. Certainly the cut-off is 100cc +-, but there is the character of the saw itself. Take for example the lackluster 'Vettes of the late '70s and '80s, a guy buys one, thinks he is all that, until he gets taken down by a kid with a 600cc bike. Fire up a '68 Stingray, you will notice that you feel part of the machine in all ways. If you want the total fire bellowing monsters, you will have a North American brand from the mid '60s on to the late '70s. Stihls, while a fine make of saws, lack the essential brute strength projected by the Homelites, Macs and Pioneers of that period. I will give the new plastic wonders their due, but they are plastic, nearly characterless and not all that interesting. Good tools, appliance like.
> The old Contra/070/090s are big, have power, but are not the hotrods they are made out to be. I whipped an 090 with a 103cc McCulloch, yes the guy was suprised, he bought the hype.
> Before you ask, yep, I ran many stihls, even owned some, couldn't get past that nasally whine. Oh and the very high cost of parts. My expirience with Huskys is practically nill.



I hear some of what you are saying randy I recently smoked an 090 with a brand new out of the box ms660 with a 36 inch bar on each in wood that used all but the tip of the cutters on the end of the bars. You mention the nasally whine, I must say it annoys me much less than the "TING TING TING " ringading huskies and has much more throat and body and a lot less WHHHHAAAAAA, buuuuhhh, than the huskies have. 

Honestly in todays market there are only really a few competitors and really the market is controlled by 2 of them. one is a company that is solely based on making power tools the other is a company that makes good sewing machines and vacuums. Although there are others out there that make a quality product their marketing and support are severely leaving them behind in the race and despite the fact that they are realizing this it is becoming a case of too little too late.


----------



## RandyMac

One man's music is another man's noise.

It is a sad state when there are only two major brands with some runner ups. You have to take whatever they give you, little recourse these days. I'm glad to be out of it and not be subjected to that. The World has lost it's edge, the dull blandness has settled in, we should nuke ourselves and get it over with.


----------



## tdi-rick

masculator said:


> [snip]
> 
> .....the other is a company that makes good sewing machines and vacuums.
> [snip]



I never get this argument. 

They were separate entities under a corporate umbrella. 


Anyway, Husqvarna and the entire *** division was spun off by Electrolux in 2006.

Husqvarna is a separately listed public company, traded on the Swedish Stock Exchange.


----------



## tdi-rick

RandyMac said:


> One man's music is another man's noise.
> 
> It is a sad state when there are only two major brands with some runner ups. You have to take whatever they give you, little recourse these days. I'm glad to be out of it and not be subjected to that. The World has lost it's edge, the dull blandness has settled in, we should nuke ourselves and get it over with.



:msp_ohmy:

I was going to be really flippant in reply, but re-reading it I actually agree with what you wrote.




Oh naa, stuff it, I'm not ready to go yet Randy, there's still good times to be had, they may not be the same as before, just different


----------



## RandyMac

tdi-rick said:


> :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I was going to be really flippant in reply, but re-reading it I actually agree with what you wrote.
> 
> I'd be disappointed if you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh naa, stuff it, I'm not ready to go yet Randy, there's still good times to be had, they may not be the same as before, just different


 
Yeah, I'm guessin' I'm not ready yet either, there are still vaginas to be filled.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It's too bad. I wrote this thread hoping people would swap good stories, and saw tales, and learn some good info. It seems to always turn into a pissing contest. I wrote some really heart felt replies, and some people just come back with the this brand is better or this one smoked that one? Thats too bad. But since a few guy's hammered Stihl, and husky I will ad that if you back up a few threads, and see what I wrote, and admired Mac's, and Homelite's too, and dindn't hammer them. I grew up first running Mac, and Homelite did for years. And some of the muscle saws mentioned of that era, the older generation was still running. Then I noticed sthil everywhere that was all I saw. These guy's who ran the mac, and homelite muscle mentioned, parked them for stihl's, and never looked back or complained. When asked what they buy, run or you should run they all said Stihl, everyone every time. Thes are all timber faller's logger's, and production cutter's. They are harder on saw's than any I have ever seen. There was alot of big tree's cut out there, record size. I also come from big timber country. You can pick up any logging book of any area, and the towns I live in an come from you will see in there in any book. I would rather make friend than enemie's any day, but when My proven Stihl, and Huskie's get picked apart I just gotta tell the truth. I have Stihl, Husqvarna, and Echo in my shed. I am willing to try any brand as long as they provide a good price, and outstanding quality. I would love to throw some other brands in my lineup!!!!!!!


----------



## mdavlee

If you check out the high climbers and timber fallers book they're seem to be a lot of the 2100/298/2101 saws in the pictures from the 80s. 

I've never ran one but would like to. I think they would probably be a great big wood saw especially in our hardwoods.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good eye, glad to see I wasnt the only one eyeballing the saw's. I brought that up earlier in the post, because I think it is a good refrence of muscle saw's, big tree's, and some impressive cutting. Until I got that book I had not realized they were still cutting trees like that. Thought they were gone. Some big bastards in there. I grew up, and was born in Sonoma county, and live in Mendocino county now, but thought it was real cool that the book, and the guy's in the book are local. Pretty neat!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S I do agree Randy about alot of things being in a sad stae of affairs. I dont want to get into to much politics, but it is sad, because when I was a kid being made in America meant something, and that is when the Macs, and Homelites were still in the woods too. Its to bad everything turned into a get rich quick thing in the US. Even though my heart is, and always will be with Stihl, and Husky, and alot of guy's I think part of the loyalty is because they were made in the US, and I agree it was a special time, and saweet to of the old time top dogs in saw were made here. I had to give credit where it was due, and Stihl, and Husky, and others are due alot of respect. I always mention Stihl, and Husky, because that is what I own, and have the most experience with. Like I said show me a good saw I'll run it, and through it in the lineup! What would be awesome is if one of the American saw brands could make a comeback!! I'D buy one!


----------



## Oldsawnut

> What would be awesome is if one of the American saw brands could make a comeback!! I'D buy one!



I would to... But since stihl employs a lot of us folk and makes a good deal of saws here in the USA they are as close as we can get for now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I think so, and I try to be fair, thats why I have Two, and Two a 51- a 2101. I have my good ole 044- then my 660, uh oh got a 372 on the way gonna leave an odd number, and not fair so gotta buy another Stihl? I guess so LOL!


----------



## ozflea

Well the term muscle saws i thought related to American big saws just like the real American Muscle Cars then the also rans wanted in with their woosie euro saws sorry guys American Muscle Saws are just that.

McBob


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good point, because evrybody probably has there own definiton of a muscle saw. I guess mine woul be a saw that when it was made was ahead of its time, may have had extra or unusual features, but very powerful, and capable of running a big bar, and cutting big wood, for a long period of time. Any brand not necessarly a specific cc or cube size. I would say thought in the upper big timber saw size though maybe 80 plus cc. One that did stand the test of time, had a decent production run maybe a couple years. If it is still able to run along a new model comparable in siaze, and still impress you then I would say even better, that is why the 2101 was one of my pics- for all time not just an era. I would say the 288xp, the 066-660 for sure would be two more of my pics. But there again those are some of mine, and saws I have experience with. I started this wondering what everyone eslse's pic's would be, and yes I guess if everybody had more of the same pic on one certain saw, then that would be nuber one over all. Im sure the older American saw's would still impress me- other saw's, and brands too. Would I say my current saw's are garbage or dont deserve the respect they have earned over the years? And get rid of em Hell no.


----------



## RandyMac

Norm, I'm sorry you might feel that this didn't go the way you thought, we all have our favorites, its good to be enthused.
No-one will argue that a SS396 Chevell isn't a muscle car or a Boss Mustang or a big Charger, but I don't think many would consider a Beemer or Audi as one. It is a matter of personality, while a new car can out perform the vintage autos, there is a lot missing from the experience.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No it did my friend, because it has been a hot topic for along time! And some good points have been made, one just was made by you, and I respect that, and I have learned a thing or two, and see where you are coming from also. Hell this thread inspired me, and my buddy to get that homelite 750 of his dad's resurected, and dug out a mcculoch or two, one we are going sell to Eccentric for a fair price of course. Remember those sp 81's Randy, my buddy one a saw copetion with it a few years back, though speed on a competition log doesnt always mean best in the woods. When I started with the county about ten years ago I was surprised to see they still had an old 700 pro mac. I dug it out, and cut without it everytime we went out, while I was in that yard. At least you acknowledged me, and even called me by my first name. Im flattered little buddy!


----------



## mdavlee

The pioneer P62 is a muscle saw the same size as the 2101. If you get the chance to run one you will be impressed.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would love too! I was only introduced to pioner, about five or so years ago, by my friend, he was looking, and couldnt find parts for his saw. Looked all over my saw shop found them with the first call. I called him told him he came over the next day to fix his saw with me. I think it was a p45 he logged with it for a few years. I was impressed with the over all design, and feel power too. You can tell they were well built. After that I used to watch for them, and look around on craigslist, and stuff. I found a couple I wanted the only reason I dont have any is money. I liked what I saw, and my little experince with pioner, good looking saw's I think I saw some in the high climbers book too.


----------



## mdavlee

I had a p 62 last year and sold it when I had a big collection of saws sitting around. They have an awesome sound and some crazy lugging power.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Wo6XSEESX8o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ozflea

Well i hear what ya's are sayin' years ago saw catergory's were divided into comsumer farm and Pro 
Consumer saws to 60cc 
Farm Saws 60cc to 80cc
Pro saws 80cc to Whatever 

Personally i sold farm and pro saws only leaving the consumer saws to the dept stores .... 80cc saws like the SP80, 81 Were the pick of our prop cutting saws the 105/125 our logging fence post splitting saws i tried placing the PM650 into the pro market but it wasn' sucessful and didn't meet the needs of a logger it is amazing how many farmers bought pro saws for extra incentive to cut fence posts round or split.

Mac didn't have a decent saw in the 100c category except the SP105 and it wasn't taken because a few extra bucks got you the SP125 at the same weight a few years later we got the PM1000 at 100cc a saw very similier to the Huskie 2100 but it was too late the 2100 was in the market place don't worry i sold more than my fair share of PM1000'S and the PM1000 is better than the Stihl 066 power wise.

Later again Mac got involved bringingf in the dolmar range in Mac colours then thev rot set in too little too late.








McBob.


----------



## Eccentric

Bob,

You didn't think the McCulloch 790 and 795 were decent 100cc class saws?


----------



## homelitejim

I think the 2100-2101 captured some of the spirit of the American muscle saw more than any other modern European, saw. The way the 2100 runs makes me think of how a big McCulloch, Homelite , and even the 6 cube Poulan would run. Big grunt at lower rpm's. I would equate the modern saws with the older ones this way. Since we are equating saws with cars, I would say the American made muscle saws are like a Dodge Charger, and a modern European saw as a Ferrari. A Ferrari will do 200 mph all day long, but I have never seen one pulling a 30 foot camp trailer, on the other hand I have seen a Charger pulling said camp trailer. The 2101 makes its power with torque not high rpm and chain speed which is why some of us think it is one of the All Time Muscle Saws especially since it was made after most if not all of the American saw companies vanished.


----------



## Oldsawnut

More likely MADE some of the other companys vanish..


----------



## RandyMac

Ferrari? LOL! That would be an Alpina.

Chainsaw companies saw the same corporate blindness to anything but stockholder shares, that the auto makers had. At the time, foreign interests were a small part of the decline, but furnished alternatives, similar to the Japanese car industry, which added downhill speed.


----------



## 056 kid

I can simplify things.


----------



## Eccentric

056 kid said:


> I can simplify things.


 
Hard to argue with those Ted. That an AMX?
Get moved out west dammit...... and bring the S797 and the AMX with you.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! Keep it coming, that 797 looks sweet, how many cubes is that bastard! Thatll wake the neighboors. Once again homelitejim well said! Hey Randy what about the xke? The Jag man dead man's curve was'nt it giving the stingray a run or passed it? LOL! Ozflea nice pics, and breakdown. A quick funny story I think pertains to our subject. I was going down fulton road one night in Santa rosa two lanes side by side I wanted the other one, and this guy in this toyota camry two cam I think v6 was playing game's I thought WTF? Is he thinking I put it to the wood I was driving a 76 I think camero 350 headers, and a lumpy cam in it, the dude hit the gas we gave it all we had I gained the ground cause I dind'nt back down crazy-or stupid there was a curve the guy got a little scared he backed off. I was thinking to myself WTF? Just happened back there? Im glad nobody I know saw that a $%$#$$% Little foreign car with a v6 almost whipped my ass!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S I used to have a 69 dodge charger, man I miss that car I think I can say one of the finest!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just watched that video, dude that p62 is a little beast!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice! Keep it coming, that 797 looks sweet, how many cubes is that bastard! Thatll wake the neighboors. Once again homelitejim well said! Hey Randy what about the xke? The Jag man dead man's curve was'nt it giving the stingray a run or passed it? LOL! Ozflea nice pics, and breakdown. A quick funny story I think pertains to our subject. I was going down fulton road one night in Santa rosa two lanes side by side I wanted the other one, and this guy in this toyota camry two cam I think v6 was playing game's I thought WTF? Is he thinking I put it to the wood I was driving a 76 I think camero 350 headers, and a lumpy cam in it, the dude hit the gas we gave it all we had I gained the ground cause I dind'nt back down crazy-or stupid there was a curve the guy got a little scared he backed off. I was thinking to myself WTF? Just happened back there? Im glad nobody I know saw that a $%$#$$% Little foreign car with a v6 almost whipped my ass!



7.5ci/123cc.


----------



## RandyMac

An XKE has it's juice supplied by the Prince of Darkness aka Lucas Electric. One of my Grandfathers raced Jags in the '50s and early '60s, C and D types. I remember seeing crispy wiring harnesses laid out on the shop floor.


----------



## masculator

ozflea said:


> Well i hear what ya's are sayin' years ago saw catergory's were divided into comsumer farm and Pro
> Consumer saws to 60cc
> Farm Saws 60cc to 80cc
> Pro saws 80cc to Whatever
> 
> Personally i sold farm and pro saws only leaving the consumer saws to the dept stores .... 80cc saws like the SP80, 81 Were the pick of our prop cutting saws the 105/125 our logging fence post splitting saws i tried placing the PM650 into the pro market but it wasn' sucessful and didn't meet the needs of a logger it is amazing how many farmers bought pro saws for extra incentive to cut fence posts round or split.
> 
> Mac didn't have a decent saw in the 100c category except the SP105 and it wasn't taken because a few extra bucks got you the SP125 at the same weight a few years later we got the PM1000 at 100cc a saw very similier to the Huskie 2100 but it was too late the 2100 was in the market place don't worry i sold more than my fair share of PM1000'S and the PM1000 is better than the Stihl 066 power wise.
> 
> Later again Mac got involved bringingf in the dolmar range in Mac colours then thev rot set in too little too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McBob.



The 100 cc mac should be more powerful than a 90cc anything including the 066! which is still better than any other 90cc saws on the market (MS660 MAGNUM 5.7 KW 91.6CC)


----------



## paccity

back to the origanal heading, it comes down to what was used pro in there respected time periods. the 2100 series huskys had there day i remember in the late 70's early 80's prob 3 out 5 saws tippin trees around here were the 2100 husky's. thats why in 84 it was my choice for my first new work saw was a 2100. now my work saws are stihl. diff saws for diff times.


----------



## 056 kid

Eccentric said:


> Hard to argue with those Ted. That an AMX?
> Get moved out west dammit...... and bring the S797 and the AMX with you.


 
An AMX would be a neat car to own, especially the one with the big block. That is a 1970 Plymouth duster with the 340 and the buckets etc. Been workng on that rust bucket for damn near 8 years. With my driving habits, Im kind of scared to drive it haha.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just a fan of old saws and history...opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I pretty much just loves saw's!!


----------



## greg176

Because of this thread I watched that Steve McQueen film "Sometimes a Great Notion".Several shots of old Macs.If you watch Ax Men it is something to see the size of the chokers they used then compared to now.BTW My first saw was a MAC 15, once it was started it really cut wood.Ended up in the Huskies because that is what is most readily available here.Cut up an alder a few days ago with the 2101 and even leaning on it in the cut it still wanted more.Will have to try filing the rakers down a bit more.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It was Paul Newman LOL! Glad you like the 2101. I love mine things were made for big wood!


----------



## Joe46

paccity said:


> back to the origanal heading, it comes down to what was used pro in there respected time periods. the 2100 series huskys had there day i remember in the late 70's early 80's prob 3 out 5 saws tippin trees around here were the 2100 husky's. thats why in 84 it was my choice for my first new work saw was a 2100. now my work saws are stihl. diff saws for diff times.


 The Olympic Peninsula was pretty much the same. I used the 480 Husky as my small saw. The 2100 for my big saw. The Stihl guys were pretty much 075's. When the wood got smaller a lot of them switched to 045's. My present 2100 is a very clean low hour saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It is nice to see they are still so popular, and for a good reason. One of the best built saw's I have ever seen or run.


----------



## ozflea

Well i feel a tad sorry for the guy's who won't really get the chance to run the real muscle saws their a dying breed now pity to see them go nowadays you have to play big saw with a 100cc or less.

When i look back i never realised the day of the big saw was winding down and would be religated to history i just fortutnate to have spent as much time as i did working with them .........

McBob.


----------



## paccity

ozflea said:


> Well i feel a tad sorry for the guy's who won't really get the chance to run the real muscle saws their a dying breed now pity to see them go nowadays you have to play big saw with a 100cc or less.
> 
> When i look back i never realised the day of the big saw was winding down and would be religated to history i just fortutnate to have spent as much time as i did working with them .........
> 
> McBob.


 
ya, it's to bad mac and some of the others didn't roll with the times. but the good thing out of it is that theres some people that restore and at least runum insted of them ending up beer cans.


----------



## homelitejim

well I did not get the call on my parts today, so maybe tomorrow. I want to get this saw back together before I head out for another load of wood.






Ahh, memories.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nothing personal, but the pitty is the guy's that refuse to give a saw like the 2100-01 Credit as a muscle saw, and some of the Stihls too, there is much more to real muscle saw's then just the American ones. The truth is Mac, and Homelite gave in gone as a good brand, plain, and simple while the euro saw took over, and built more modern, better faster, and plent powerful saw's. I was open minded for awhile, and dind't Nock, Homelite, and Mac. I guess that is a inferiority thing, because If you want to pack a mac 125 all day long, with the weight, noise, and vibration, ahead, but the fact is being that it is just one book- the high climber book, very true, but that covered a real important part in timber history, missing from books, and libraries. The pic's and falling and the book covered from the late 70's to the milineum, and back then the Homelite muscle saw's, and the mac's weren't that old yet, and if they were true, and so superior like a few think, well they would have been in that book alot more. I dont think anybody can say those guy,s werent serious cutter's, and almost every page was monster tree's. I dont think a extra second or two on a controled race log was much on there mind, just a better saw all around!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S when the comparison was brought up with the muscle car stand point. If the euros, built there cars for more than reliability, comfort, and gas mileage, and built them like the American muscle cars, or made more muscle cars of there own, if they could build em like some of there bad ass muscle saw, then the muscle car story one have been more than one sided, and HISTORY a little different!!!!


----------



## RandyMac

ozflea said:


> Well i feel a tad sorry for the guy's who won't really get the chance to run the real muscle saws their a dying breed now pity to see them go nowadays you have to play big saw with a 100cc or less.
> 
> When i look back i never realised the day of the big saw was winding down and would be religated to history i just fortutnate to have spent as much time as i did working with them .........
> 
> McBob.




McBob!!
Glad you brought that up. 
I have poked eyes with that stick before, sometimes I can't help myself. Of course, I am not as polite as an esteemed person such as yourself.
Few things in life are as sweet as putting sharp, McCulloch powered steel to a 72" Doug Fir, unless it's a bigger tree.


----------



## homelitejim

Don't get me wrong, if I had the money there would be a Ferrari in the garage. I like the Charger but it is a guy car, or guy magnet, a Ferrari on the other hand is a chic magnet and nothing screams sex like a Ferrari. Plus the Ferrari handles much better than a Charger at 306 kph. Same with saws, I have a few muscle saws, but when it is time to get the fuel for heat I grab my European saws, they just get the job done faster and handle better and when I say faster I mean lighter so you are able to work faster.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ha-HA! Play big saw that is good, I still get into some big stuff man. Cut a fir that was just shy a six foot, two tan oaks with the oak disease unreal in size, you would have to see the pics to believe, sad they died real old growth. One was 5 foot eight on the butt. And Eucs that come down on the county roads. I was the only one who brought the wood home, because the other guy's dind'nt want to deal with #### that big. I had to rip, and quarter every piece. I did better once it got down to the four foot stuff. Did better with my back I mean. All with my 660, and not once did I lack saw or power,or wish I had a old Mac, or Homelite in my hands!


----------



## RandyMac

If you-all haven't got it by now, you never will, that is the pity of it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You know what was a pitty, actually a tragedy. About a month or so ago I saw on craigslist a brand new 2100 or 01 one of the two, brand new unfired in the box, original bar chain, manual, brand @#$ new condition. Never had gas in it I dind'nt have the money, and it was right here twenty minutes from my house in Ukiah.


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You know what was a pitty, actually a tragedy. About a month or so ago I saw on craigslist a brand new 2100 or 01 one of the two, brand new unfired in the box, original bar chain, manual, brand @#$ new condition. Never had gas in it I dind'nt have the money, and it was right here twenty minutes from my house in Ukiah.


 
That had to hurt. Bucks are tight everywhere, that is probably why it was for sale. There are a few saws of the big orange kind for sale here, I looked and had to pass, while reasonable, it was too much for me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah, It makes me sad for sure that people have to sell there prize stuff off, and make ends meet. The cool thing I didn't know something like that existed anymore, can you imagine for you like a brand new sp125 in the original box! Unfired. I guess it goes for fair market value, but that stuff is priceless to the right person! By the way nothing more than friendly saw brand rivalry I hope you Know that my friend! And I respect ya, for youre knowledge, and opionion's. Norm.........


----------



## homelitejim

I have cut down a tree with a old homelite C-7 and man was that work, even bucking it up was a chore. I love the old saws, but I do not use them too much for getting the firewood. Now I just grab my plastic 441 and lazy my trailer full of wood, hell I don't even drag the 066 to far from the truck, then I go home and sit in my lazy boy and watch AxMen in HD on my plasma tv.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thats good #### man. I use my 044 as much as I can man I hear guy's comparing a pound hear or there on the biggie's, [email protected]## In mye eyes anything bigger than a 044 or 372 is heavy LOL! See what I wrote homelite jim above about the unfire 2100?


----------



## homelitejim

Wish I had the cash as well, that is a nice find. I am in the process of acquiring some new toys but was told a few of my old toys have to go to fund the new ones, I hate to let any of them go but I have a few that I won't miss to badly. I am looking at a good 044 case with new crank, bearings, and seals for a future project and a freshly built 038 mag. Plus I want to finish up my Poulan 4000 and Husky 2100. At least my work has been picking up so the paycheck is a bit bigger, but going to catch back up on my bills. Been funding what I can by fixing up old weed eaters and selling them, but that is getting tedious.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's cool man. I hear ya on the cash man. Oh I would love to be able to shop for saw's with a thick wallet!


----------



## mdavlee

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You know what was a pitty, actually a tragedy. About a month or so ago I saw on craigslist a brand new 2100 or 01 one of the two, brand new unfired in the box, original bar chain, manual, brand @#$ new condition. Never had gas in it I dind'nt have the money, and it was right here twenty minutes from my house in Ukiah.


 


NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah, It makes me sad for sure that people have to sell there prize stuff off, and make ends meet. The cool thing I didn't know something like that existed anymore, can you imagine for you like a brand new sp125 in the original box! Unfired. I guess it goes for fair market value, but that stuff is priceless to the right person! By the way nothing more than friendly saw brand rivalry I hope you Know that my friend! And I respect ya, for youre knowledge, and opionion's. Norm.........


 


RandyMac said:


> That had to hurt. Bucks are tight everywhere, that is probably why it was for sale. There are a few saws of the big orange kind for sale here, I looked and had to pass, while reasonable, it was too much for me.


 
I would have like to seen pictures of the 2101 new. I seen a mac 125 sell on ebay last year that was supposed to be new never gassed. there's probably still some out there somewhere. They won't be sold until the person that owns them dies or they need money real bad. It is a sad thing folks have to sell things like that to be able to eat.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

For sure man. Ive seen three finds like that, and never had the ##@@ cash the way stuff goes. The first was when I moved to Mendocino county six years ago. Went into rainbow ag in Ukiah to look at there saw's of course. I saw a brand new 288xp full wrap with a 32in bar. My jaw hit the floor, that's one I have to own someday. I always wanted one. The sales guy said when the 372 came out, and got popular that ended up back in the warehouse, and was forgotten about. Then about 2-3 years ago saw a 288 unfired on ebay. Then that 2100 or 2101 one of the two it was. Just dindn't think those finds were possible.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Almost forgot, been picking my brain lately trying to remember a Homelite I used to have. Bought at a yardsale for 50 bucks, must have been 1997-98 It reminded me of my 056 super size weight power. Powerhead about the same size too. Had a 36in bar roller tip. Long story short I left it at my dads over a weekend the basement flooded. Did the best I could do to clean it back then with what I knew. Got it running, thought I had it, and it seized up. Bummed me out really bad I really liked it. Dind't know what I know now, or any of you guy's so ended up junking it. I wish I woulda kept it could have fixed it now with youre guy's help. But I cant remember the model to save my life seems to me it was not an xl model, but powerhead was red not a blue one. Any ideas? I would like to give that one credit at least I thought it was a muscle saw!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Almost forgot, been picking my brain lately trying to remember a Homelite I used to have. Bought at a yardsale for 50 bucks, must have been 1997-98 It reminded me of my 056 super size weight power. Powerhead about the same size too. Had a 36in bar roller tip. Long story short I left it at my dads over a weekend the basement flooded. Did the best I could do to clean it back then with what I knew. Got it running, thought I had it, and it seized up. Bummed me out really bad I really liked it. Dind't know what I know now, or any of you guy's so ended up junking it. I wish I woulda kept it could have fixed it now with youre guy's help. But I cant remember the model to save my life seems to me it was not an xl model, but powerhead was red not a blue one. Any ideas? I would like to give that one credit at least I thought it was a muscle saw!


 
Oh Norm. That makes me sick to hear it.

Probably was a C7/71/72 or C9/91 C-Series, an XP1000/1020/1050, or an XL900-series such as a Super XL 925. I'd have headed up to Hopland to help you fix it...........or at least snagged parts from it. 36" roller nose bar? You junked that too? Crikey...:msp_scared:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well atleast it was around 1998 when I junked it, makes me feel a little better. If it was recetly that would be just dumb! LOL! Dindt know that stuff was salvagable then. Man it bug's me that I can't remember the model, definately rule out a xl 925, Because my father in law has one, and Ive run it. It was bigger, and more powerful, at least as much as a 56 maybe more. It definately felt like a hot rod!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well atleast it was around 1998 when I junked it, makes me feel a little better. If it was recetly that would be just dumb! LOL! Dindt know that stuff was salvagable then. Man it bug's me that I can't remember the model, definately rule out a xl 925, Because my father in law has one, and Ive run it. It was bigger, and more powerful, at least as much as a 56 maybe more. It definately felt like a hot rod!


 
Crikey. If it was bigger and more powerful than an XL925, then it was probably a 6.1ci/100cc Homellite XP1000, XP1020, or 1050. Did it have a comp release? That would have made it a 7ci/115cc Homelite 2000 or 2100. I'd have given you $50 for it in siezed condition just for the RN bar and the carburetor. That's what I paid for my well worn (smoked P/C) Homelite XP1020 from a CL seller because it has a full wrap and a nice 30" Cannon RN. Don't feel too bad....................I've made some bonehead moves like that which I still regret. I think everybody has...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah, wish I woulda kept it, and All my buddies at the time were running Stihl, and Husqvarna so nobody wanted parts. What is a good place on the web to see all the Pics? Of the Homelite's you mentioned? Because I may recognize it. I know this one really stood out to me, because it was a time when I was already into Stihl, and Getting into Husky, and I was real bummed out it seized, and it was impressive. Was there a 725 or something close, but under the 750, and not like a newer xl. The xl,s where the newer models, right?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah, wish I woulda kept it, and All my buddies at the time were running Stihl, and Husqvarna so nobody wanted parts. What is a good place on the web to see all the Pics? Of the Homelite's you mentioned? Because I may recognize it. I know this one really stood out to me, because it was a time when I was already into Stihl, and Getting into Husky, and I was real bummed out it seized, and it was impressive. Was there a 725 or something close, but under the 750, and not like a newer xl. The xl,s where the newer models, right?


 
Different saw families. Did it look similar to a 750? Could have been a 650. 6.1ci/100cc like the 1050. the 450/550/650/750 family was the newest of the Homelite saws you mentioned. The XL700/800/900 series are older, as is the C/XP series saws.

I'm thinking it was probably a 1050. Go to Acres Internet Solutions and check out the 'chainsaws' section. There's an index by manufactures. Page through it and click 'Homelite. The Homelite list isn't well organized, but you'll find 1050, 650, and other listings. Not every one has a photo (or info) however. It's still a work in progress, and has several errors. It's still a great resource however.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...da23a6be0917f80288256c2600149e56?OpenDocument


http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...29f7cc7d4279fc0988256c260014ff02?OpenDocument

The XP1000-1050 saws look similar to the 2100 in the pic above, but without a comp release. For some reason, the XP1000-1050 pics on Acres' site seem to be all gone now...


----------



## Joe46

I know you guys have all heard the stories. When I lived on the Olympic Peninsula, many of my friends were cedar rats. They would basically buy the big old Macs and Homelites to cut with. When they would finally die they'd just toss them. About the only saw they would keep running would be the 090G's. Back then I didn't care either. Ah hindsight.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Aron, been looking on the chainsaw guy shop talk for the last hour. He had most of what you mentioned. Im gonna try the site you pointed out next. Definately wasn't as new looks wise as the 650-750 I would say early to mid 70's, and 100cc sounds about right, because I had the 056 at the time, and this old homelite surprised me on the power, and speed. The air filter cover I remember was low profile, and square pretty flat. Definately was not gear drive. The bar looked original, and was a 36in roller nose that caught my attention to, because we all had sprocket nose at the time. And Ive run the xl925, and that dind't ring a bell I dont think anyway, how many cc is the 925?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Aron, been looking on the chainsaw guy shop talk for the last hour. He had most of what you mentioned. Im gonna try the site you pointed out next. Definately wasn't as new looks wise as the 650-750 I would say early to mid 70's, and 100cc sounds about right, because I had the 056 at the time, and this old homelite surprised me on the power, and speed. The air filter cover I remember was low profile, and square pretty flat. Definately was not gear drive. The bar looked original, and was a 36in roller nose that caught my attention to, because we all had sprocket nose at the time. And Ive run the xl925, and that dind't ring a bell I dont think anyway, how many cc is the 925?


 
5.01ci/82cc.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks, my father in law has a nice one. I got all serviced up for him. I never shoulda brought up my old Homy, now it's buggin the #### outa me! Cant remember the model


----------



## NORMZILLA44

While looking for that model I used to have, I browsed through the Homelite's, and Mac's, and other saw's on the chain saw guy's shop talk. Saw some cool saw's, some I had forgotten about. One I remember well, and was very popular in my area was the o56's. I used to have an 056 super. I always wanted one from the last run of em. I believe it was the 056mag2 If I am correct. Glad the 66's came around though. One saw I gotta have some day is a clean 288xp!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

We cant forget the Mighty 066-660!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I am adding the mighty 288xp to the all time Muscle saw list. It can cut along side a 660, and 2101, and very well I might add. Her are my personal pics for myself The 2101- the 660 the 288xp.


----------



## mdavlee

I've got to run a 125 mac and that would be the top of my list right now. The 084/880s and 3120s are alright but didn't think they had the oomph the 125 had. THe P62 pioneer seemed like it would hold it's own with the 084s and 880s that were stock. I would like to throw a 125 in a big log with say a 4' bar and let it eat. 

I was set on buying a 2101 this winter and the thing would run and start but not cut with power. A guy tested it out at that dealer and run it dry of gas and sucked trash into something. It was sold when I got back off a job after he cleaned the carb.


----------



## sachsmo

There is only one top all time Muscle saw on my list,,,,,Sachs 166.

But I might be slightly biased:yoyo:


----------



## dragrcr

I have a red light 066 with a unlimited coil, and now that my 064 is running good I will say, the old 064 is a monster, not quite as much grunt as my 066 or 2100xp but with 30" of bar burried she sings a bit higher tune and if you cut right with it it will beat my 66.

I bet at 42+ it would be all husky though.


----------



## sawfun9

I just noodled with a stock 2100 with a 32" bar, a ported 2100 with a 42" bar, and my 066mag with a 36". All were using 3/8 full skip and were buried in red fir. They all seemed to cut about the same, even with the 066's more aggressive RPM. The 2100's clutch cover plugged up much more and faster than the 066.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mdavlee, too bad that one sold before you could grab it, you wont be dissapointed if you get one. Sachsmo I would love to have a 166 in my lineup. Dragrcr, and Sawfun9 I ama 066-660 lover to ther core I use mine all the time, and my buddy Parmeter has two, one we are running a 48in canon bar on, and it still eat's wood. Never run a 064 hear they are great. Everybody around here has a 660, and I mean everybody. I went to my saw shop with my 372 the yard sale one grabbed a chain, and one of the mechanics there used to fall timber for years. He looked at the 372 he said man great saw's. I introduce myself, because I could'nt remember his name, and I said you remember me I brought in the 2101. He spun around, and his eyes lit up, he smiled from ear to ear, and said you now the sound nothing else like one, and he told me all the timber he fell with one. He said he ran one for 17 years, and it was a hell of a saw nothing like it!


----------



## homelitejim

slowly getting my 2100 back together. still waiting on a few O rings for the manual oil pump and a clutch cover side bar guide plate. will look for a chain brake band tomorrow while out looking for parts for Poulan 4000 and Echo cs 650 evl. Unfortunately I have to buy a 4 wheeler and have to sell some of my toys, but hope I can hang onto the 2100.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I thought you would like that Jim, keep that 2100 man. It would look good on the back of that 4 wheeler.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My line up. 2101xp, 51 husky, 660, 044, and know but not pictured 372, oh yeah ppt 261 pole saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks man I take pride in em, like there a part of me. I get attached to em! I just love saws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Headed out in the am to cut up downed tree's for some firewood. I got the whole fleet loaded, and ready. Hopefully find a big one for the 01, and 660. Been using the 044 alot lately. But nothing like cutting big wood! I like the challenge of take downs, and falling, but don't have to feel guilty when there already down, and some guy's think Im crazy cutting the big trees and rounds I do for firewood, but don't want to waste it, and nothing like feeling the horespower wide open in big stuff!


----------



## mdavlee

Falling is more exciting but bucking big wood and trying not to get pinched is a good challenge. I bucked a wind blown oak a couple weeks ago and had to use a wedge 3 times out of about 20 bucking cuts I guess. Most of the log was over 24" and it was laying on limbs. Had to walk it to be able to do anything with a lot of it. I know why guys like corks. I might have to get a pair one day when I decide I "need" them.:smile2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I like fallin em too man. Was gonna post a couple pics but having trouble server? Oh well. Gotta run the 372 for awhile today I Like it!! Of course the 2101 was running!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Couple pic's from today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

View attachment 186876
View attachment 186877
View attachment 186878
View attachment 186879
View attachment 186880


----------



## Eccentric

Good stuff Norm. Now I can put a face with the words. Seen you a few times on the road. Wish I could have gone out with you today. Hope to cut with you sometime soon.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Id like that for sure man!


----------



## rattler362

Thank's for shareing the pic's Norm some goodlooking high speed knifes you got their.

Mike


----------



## homelitejim

still waiting on 3 O rings for manual oilier, which will keep gas out of the oil tank and a bar guide plate then the 2100 will be back up and running. had to sell a few of my oldies to get the misses a 4 wheeler so I don't have to ride ##### on mine anymore. The big plus is that I will be able to keep the 2100. I also picked up a almost new Stihl ms170, was going to sell it but it has found a place here for now, I actually like the little bugger.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Brada! Helps when I get into big shiat! And to be honest I dont use the small saw much anymore it seems 044-372, and up just get's you threw it nice and fast!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Homelitjim we gotta meet up someday! You and meare of the same cloth! Glad you are keeping the 2100!!!!


----------



## homelitejim

It was looking doubtful there for a few days but I will be picking up a 98 Polaris 425 tomorrow and only had to give my left lug nut Wish I could get down to the GTG but have to work on a few weed eaters so I can raise the money to get some new saws. Did I tell you that I hate working on weed eaters.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ha! I hear that I dont even like weedeaters, maybe cause I dont like weedeating. Definately no love for em like I have for my saw's. Cool you got the four wheeler. I have a trusty 300 honda fourman 4x4. Alot of polaris's on the road very popular.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What is the biggesst bar you have ever run, and what muscle saw was it on? My buddy Parmeter currently has a 48in canon on one of his 660's, and no issues the saw rips logs with it to he just tested it to see how it would handle it. So what the biggest, and in what type of wood?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would like to see more pics, of muscle saw that you guy's own.


----------



## rattler362

Well Norm i dont know if you call these muscle saw's but here is a few pic's.
181se





281xp




372xp




and finaly a pile of husky's and 1 stihl





Mike


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks man! They look muscular to me! Nice collection dude! Just texted my buddy Parmeter, well both of the brother's actually, Brian, and John too see if they had good pic's falling or logging, of them or there dad. Unfortunately if they do, would have to get them put on disc. I want to do that with my old pic's, It's nice being able to post em. That 181 is a vintage little beast. I have been playing with that 372, I like it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looke'd at your'e pic again? 3120 on youre bench?


----------



## rattler362

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Looke'd at your'e pic again? 3120 on youre bench?


 
Yep their is a 3120xp on the bench but it isent mine a freind owns it i just did a bit of work on it for him.

Mike


----------



## husq2100

for small block muscle, I dont think you could go past a Solo 681..........


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rattler, too bad that 3120 cant stay on your'e bench for a new home in your'e garage I mean. I have alway's wanted to try a 681, and I like that small block muscle! All muscle saw's are welcome on this thread!!! All brands too. Of course I have my favorite brand's, but that wont stop me from trying other's. Or throwing a different brand in my lineup!!!! P.S on the Pacific Northwest GTG Pics, I love it they started off the pic's with a 2100 or was it the 2101, looked like mine. Good Pic!


----------



## Oldsawnut

Had a 60" on an 088 but that was short lived... Now biggest I have is a 42" for my 660


----------



## RandyMac

I think the fumes from all that hot plastic has caused brain damage.
The most powerful saw I ran at the GTG, was a 1-76 McCulloch, no doubt in my mind. Sure the big ported Huskys were fast, but lacked the feel of raw power and of course the sound of power.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oldsawnut, a 60 thats a bar man. Ive run the 42in bars, thats good size too, and the mighty 660 is one of my all time pic's. Right on Randymac. I kinda guessed you would pick a Mac. Thats good stuff. How big is the 1-76? Homelite, and Mac definatelt left a mark. I guess you could say cast a giant shadow, and helped pave a long road. Definately classic's, and would definately deserve many muscle saw vote's! I would like to meet ya someday, and see the mac's, and picture's. Those two brand's are obviousily very popular to this day. Real good stuff. Norm............


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I used to go to the oldtimers bbq when I was a kid, it was in Cazadero where I grew up. It was before the mighty 066 day's. It was the last one I attended. They used too have a saw competion with some top saw's, and operator's. The best form around the area's. The big thing then was the 056magnum,2. I watched a old man with a old blue homelite if memory serve' me right, come out he could barely raise it. He beat everyone including his son's. The old man, and his old saw. Another one some years later, I was not therebut John parmeter, who is a best friend of mine was. He won the competion with the Sp-81 that Aaron now has. At first John dind't want to part with it, but I told him it would remain sitting on his porch, as it had for years. I also told him a new found friend would really love to have this, and to him it would mean alot, and find the right hand's. Sometime's it is hard to let go of thing's, even unused one's, but I belive they should be passed along to someone who can truely appreciate them.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Norm!
I ran a 2100 as well as ported 390s and 394s, fine running saws, but lacking in certain essential elements. They don't have enough of that visceral, physical impact of the big inch vintage chainsaws. They scream at a high pitch, not a bellowing thunder, they buzz instead of shaking you with unbridled power. The Huskys were too civil, the old monsters will let you know, you had your hands on a machine, that requires all of your attention.
In another sport this is easy to see, check out the big Hydros, sure the turbines are really fast and sound like a vacuum cleaner. You want the true nature, the aircraft engine powered Hydros have it.
Today's world has been blanded out, too easy to do things, challenges are weak.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Randy, some thing, well alot of things aren't what they used to be. One of the best things ever said in a song. I wish a buck was still silver! Alot of words to live by in those lyrics. Certain technology is really awesome, too much has made people lazy, and lack respect in a lot of way's. Remember the good ole day's the all or nothing days'. So how big is the 1-76 Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

99cc


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok it makes it in the club. You don't need to tell me the history or anything I don't wan't to keep you LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Another 2100 owner, and thread I love it! Sure weren't to popular where they? LOL! They get talk evryday, and guy's keep getting em left, and right. Awesome.


----------



## RandyMac

I just got a 1100CD to play with, I'm sure it is a hot-rod. We may have to make up a new class of big inch hot-rods.


----------



## Eccentric

I'll say it again.....MAN I sure hope the Laytonville GTG happens this fall Norm. You, Dave (ckelp), John, and I can caravan up. My McCulloch 550 (basically the same 99cc engine as the 1-76) is ready to go now. My 103cc McCulloch 790 (and Randy's) will be ready by then too. Hope to have John's Homelite 750 running for him to take up there. Those all fit the Muscle Saw class. Others may be there too. Hope Randy's mighty Homelite 2100S can come out and impress folks. My Homelite 900D won't be ready unless I find a piston...


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

53 inch bar.


----------



## leeha

Thats a nice one Cliff.
The 53 incher looks like it was made for it.




Lee


----------



## RandyMac

leeha said:


> Thats a nice one Cliff.
> The 53 incher looks like it was made for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Yep, that is it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello Randy, and Aaron, 1100cd? You talking husky Randy? Mr bow saw saweet ass saw! You still cut with that sucker? God I am chompin at the bit for a get together. This This weekend anybody???? LOL! Randy you got a pic of youre new toy?


----------



## RandyMac

Here it is Norm. P&C are excellent.


----------



## paccity

is that the one we were lookin at this week end?


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> is that the one we were lookin at this week end?


 
Hey Paccity!
Yep, that be the one. Imagine my suprise when I measured the bore.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! My friend. I know you will like it, built to the hilt! Tough, torque, no other saw's sound like em. In my opinion one of the best of all time. When I first picked one up the feel, built for the serious one's for big timber like youre old mac's. Congratulation's I really hope you like it. If you don't I will gladly take it of youre hands for a fair price. I got extra bar's etc. Do you need a bar? Got a brand new 28. I got three bar's with the yard sale 372. If you need it Ill ship it to ya. Saweet saw. Thanks for the pic! What do you think Aaron?


----------



## paccity

that should snort just fine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dude that thing is bigger than your'e dog LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I knew I forgot something. The 1100is included in the folklore of the 2100-01 Muscle That goes without saying!!


----------



## paccity

oh yea randy, you get that other big cube saw going? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

It doesn't take much to be bigger than that dog.

Right now the 1100 is sharing the bench with the Homelite 2100S, who insulted it and went back to picking it's teeth with a set of 075 spikes. I may need to separate them, I heard whispers, plotting against the McCullochs.

I'm thinking a bar length of 36"-42", for limbing.

Norm, you gotta good name for classic plastic hot-rod saws?


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> oh yea randy, you get that other big cube saw going? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Kind of, I have a source for a NOS carb, that should take care of the jet that pops out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Have to think one up Randy! But im proud you got one just the same! Got a 34 on mine right now. I like the 28's on the 44, and 372 the mid saw, and 32, and up on my big saw's. Im too short for the 36 or so all the time. More for me to keep out of the dirt if I was taller LOL! I sure love the big bar's for bucking though, and falling, but I definately don't paly musical bar swap.


----------



## RandyMac

I am happy to have it Norm and pleased that it is in pretty good shape. I have been lucky this year so far in the 5, 6 and 7 cube saws.
It's a totally new type of saw to me and my only foriegn made one. I have a few things to learn about it.


----------



## Joe46

Just curious Randy if it has the manual oiler like the 2100? can't tell from the picture. Also wondering about the spring mount on the dog. My early 2100 was stolen in like 1984, but I don't remember it having a mount on the inner dog. My newer one does however.


----------



## paccity

Joe46 said:


> Just curious Randy if it has the manual oiler like the 2100? can't tell from the picture. Also wondering about the spring mount on the dog. My early 2100 was stolen in like 1984, but I don't remember it having a mount on the inner dog. My newer one does however.


 
i noticed that when we had my 2100 next to it, my dawg had the solid mount ? can you add them? have to look at mine a little closer.


----------



## Joe46

paccity said:


> i noticed that when we had my 2100 next to it, my dawg had the solid mount ? can you add them? have to look at mine a little closer.


 Not sure? By solid do you mean the rubber mount? That's what mine has. It was called the "7th mount" as the 2100 had 6 anti-vibe mounts in it, and they added the 7th to the inner dog. FWIW my 281 has the spring mount like Randy's 1100. I think I still have the paperwork on the 2100. I'll look when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## RandyMac

There is no manual oiler, a severe oversight.


----------



## paccity

acording to acers, both 1100-2100 had adjust auto oilers ,but dosn't list maual oilers? wonder if it was an option? also shows max bar length of 36" 1100- 60" 2100. wonder if that is the reason for the lack of a manual oiler.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> acording to acers, both 1100-2100 had adjust auto oilers ,but dosn't list maual oilers? wonder if it was an option? also shows max bar length of 36" 1100- 60" 2100. wonder if that is the reason for the lack of a manual oiler.


 
That is a possibility, I'll ask my Husky dealer buddy. William is back East, but he felled Orygun OG DF with Huskys, he will know.
One thing for sure, that little pull handle needs to go, something larger and made of rubber is in order, my fingers aren't what they used to be.
I think I will find a 36" bar, I have better saws for longer bars.


----------



## Jon1212

Ahhh, by reading these last few post I learned something(s) new. The 7th mount for instance, I tried putting one on my 2100 only to find that it doesn't quite line up. I believe mine to be one of the earlier or possibly earliest models of 2100. I also realize now what the addition of the manual oiler is for(long bars). Also I noticed on some later models that the outer spike bolts to the clutch cover, yet for my saw the spike would have have a tang to go over the bar studs, I suppose. You guys are pretty dang cool with all of your saw knowledge, and in case noone has told you lately, thanks for all the great info.
Now if I can talk Randy out of that Red Hat for some bucking I have to do I'll be all set..........lol
Jonathan
View attachment 187406
View attachment 187407
View attachment 187408


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> That is a possibility, I'll ask my Husky dealer buddy. William is back East, but he felled Orygun OG DF with Huskys, he will know.
> One thing for sure, that little pull handle needs to go, something larger and made of rubber is in order, my fingers aren't what they used to be.
> I think I will find a 36" bar, I have better saws for longer bars.


 
I'll have to double check, but I believe I have a 24" sprocket tip bar for the large mount Husky saws. Shorter than you're looking for I know. Let me know if you want it...


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> That is a possibility, I'll ask my Husky dealer buddy. William is back East, but he felled Orygun OG DF with Huskys, he will know.
> One thing for sure, that little pull handle needs to go, something larger and made of rubber is in order, my fingers aren't what they used to be.
> I think I will find a 36" bar, I have better saws for longer bars.


 
if i'd known you had snagd that husky i'd a let you have that 32 roller i had there. i'll save it for next year. oh and has anybody used those sthl to husky bar adaptors ? any good , i have a bunch of stihl mount oregon bars that i would like to use on the 2100 and 288. so i don't have to get separet bars for them.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> if i'd known you had snagd that husky i'd a let you have that 32 roller i had there. i'll save it for next year. oh and has anybody used those sthl to husky bar adaptors ? any good , i have a bunch of stihl mount oregon bars that i would like to use on the 2100 and 288. so i don't have to get separet bars for them.


 
Gee Fraz, its not like you live 400 miles away, maybe we can meet for beers and such along the Coast somewheres.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> Gee Fraz, its not like you live 400 miles away, maybe we can meet for beers and such along the Coast somewheres.


 
your on. when things work out time wise we'll pic a day or two.


----------



## RandyMac

Good deal, looking forward to it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy you are remonding me more of my buddy Parmeter, day by day. He say's somewhere's too LOL! Well Im glad you got that saw. They have quite the following. I think all saw's bigger in size even buit today should have a manual oiler. Be a nice feature. I noticed most maybe all I see have a sinle dawg. I thought mine was just missing one? Maybe not. Don't think I have seen one with two. I got mine from a good buddy. Tried to talk him into keeping it, several time's. Glad he dind'nt. It was one of the last one's. 2101xp, thin ring. 10,500 rpm. At first I thought before I ran it, being sold on my 660, that it would sit, and not get used. Partially, because of the lower speed. I was wrong the torque pick's up the slack. I fell in love with it. Built to last saw's. Cool you offered that bar Aaron, I too have one it's a 28in. Dindn't think you would want it Randy. Im guessing you are taller? 36 is good for the tall guy's. Not my short ass! I got a cool hat to, but it's brown, have to wear it at the GTG.


----------



## RandyMac

yeah it's quite a saw, I viewed some vids, there were some showing use of a "D" pull start handle, seems like a good idea. BigBadBob said it has over 200psi compression, I believe it. Is there a v-stack air filter for these? The airbox cover is damaged and a v-stack would help with the somewhat blocky lines.


----------



## mdavlee

I use mostly stihl mount bars on my huskies with the adapter baileys sells. It works good. Sometime you end up with an odd dl size when using them. A 28" seems to be the worst one. You can lengthen the slot in the bars forward a little and run a 32" with a 105 dl chain.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> yeah it's quite a saw, I viewed some vids, there were some showing use of a "D" pull start handle, seems like a good idea. BigBadBob said it has over 200psi compression, I believe it. Is there a v-stack air filter for these? The airbox cover is damaged and a v-stack would help with the somewhat blocky lines.


 
i would like a v-stack for mine also for the same reasons.


----------



## Joe46

RandyMac said:


> yeah it's quite a saw, I viewed some vids, there were some showing use of a "D" pull start handle, seems like a good idea. BigBadBob said it has over 200psi compression, I believe it. Is there a v-stack air filter for these? The airbox cover is damaged and a v-stack would help with the somewhat blocky lines.


 There used to be? I have whats called a Super Stack on my 2100. Basically a small stack with a cylindrical foam filter. The foam is starting to break down on mine, and don't know what I'll do for replacement if I can't one. I also have an extra 36" Orygun bar .404. It supposed to be for the 394/395. But I put a similar 32" on my 281 and it seems to oil fine.


----------



## leeha

Here's the air filter set up on my 2100CD.
This saw is a very strong runner with tons
of power for a 100cc saw. Has monsterous
compression.

Lee


----------



## RandyMac

I like that pleated style, has a machine quality to it.
I see that "D" handles are cheap, I have a SkiDoo handle on the way.


----------



## paccity

leeha said:


> Here's the air filter set up on my 2100CD.
> This saw is a very strong runner with tons
> of power for a 100cc saw. Has monsterous
> compression.
> 
> Lee


 
that's it . i know i can get the k&n i'll have to make the carb adaptor, shouln't be to hard. unless someone has one laying around. iremember guys putting nylons over them so the pleats don't plug up.


----------



## Joe46

The Super Stack was made in Laytonville, Ca. 5 will get you 10 I bought from Bailey's.


----------



## RandyMac

I have a 42" rollernose, I might see about getting it to fit. Heavy gauge .404 square bit should do well.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I have a 42" rollernose, I might see about getting it to fit. Heavy gauge .404 square bit should do well.


 
What saw was that 42" RN made to fit? Large mount Husky saws have 9mm/.355" bar studs IIRC.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The V stack seemed real popular for those. I have never seen the low profile, or is it the one like the K&N type. They look good, but seen alot of the tall filter's get smashed. I have never tried one, supposed to be good though. I do like having the cover to protect the filter though.


----------



## Joe46

There is vid of guy running an 1100 with a 42" bar on it cutting oak slabs. Has a D handle on it. In the Mac thread.


----------



## sachsmo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The V stack seemed real popular for those. I have never seen the low profile, or is it the one like the K&N type. They look good, but seen alot of the tall filter's get smashed. I have never tried one, supposed to be good though. I do like having the cover to protect the filter though.


 


Here's a low profile one, but I'm workin' on one that will be real low,


----------



## RandyMac

Now we are talkin' Thanks sachsmo.

A D handle will save what is left of my fingers, the McCulloch era did some damage. I'll be dropping the 1100 off at the dealer to have it vac and pressure tested, before running it much.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! Sachsmo. I got pics, of my saw's you were looking for, on page 13 of this thread. Randy good deal can't wait until you are cutting with the 1100!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A couple more pic's. Cut wood the other day, and dind'nt get a chance to clean em. My 2101, and the mighty 660.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Some of you guy's are making me look bad, after taking these pics this morning. I realized my saw's need to be cleaned. I am usually better, about wiping them down. The air filter's are alway's cleaned. Sometime's after minor cutting I put them away, but Shiat! You guy's got some good looking saw's!!!!!:msp_w00t::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Some of you guy's are making me look bad, after taking these pics this morning. I realized my saw's need to be cleaned. I am usually better, about wiping them down. The air filter's are alway's cleaned. Sometime's after minor cutting I put them away, but Shiat! You guy's got some good looking saw's!!!!!:msp_w00t::biggrinbounce2:


 
Don't fret, a dirty saw is a loved saw. My favorite saws are the dirty ones.


----------



## homelitejim

On the subject of the 7th av mount and outer dawg, my 1983 2100 has the 7th mount and did not have the outer dawg but did have the mounting holes. I dug up a few early inner dawgs that did not have the 7th mounting hole and to make them fit I had to cut off the bar stud hole and grind off enough metal so I could get a wrench on the bar nut. After mounting on the clutch cover I noticed that there is a slight difference in size, the older dawg is slightly larger than the newer dawg but not by much. Any who just got the call from the parts store, all my parts are finally in and I will pick them up tomorrow, should have it buttoned up on Wednesday and will try to post some pics or a video.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuf Jim. My 51 husky was the only new saw I ever bought. Because of money of course, and found some good saw's. and deal's. So some of the plastic on them is faded a little. All pretty straight saw's though. I do polish them up from time to time, but if I do minor cutting I may not wipe them down as often, but I alway's clean bar groove's. Flip the bar to wear even. Take side cover off, and clean chip's, and saw dust out. Blow out air filter. Sharpen if needed. I am religious about those things. I also blow the cylinder fins out, and the side cover on the pull rope side. I use them, but never any abuse from me:msp_wink:


----------



## homelitejim

I finished up the 2100.  Tried to tune it on the bench but just couldn't quite get it right, I will put it in some wood and try again, seems these big saws like to be tuned in the cut.


----------



## kotex

i love my 2100 with 36 inch bar.my favorite saw. and it was givin to me for parts. the only thing wrong with it was a sheared keyway.sheard 3 more before i figuerd out the fix.i run that saw for a year with only about $6.00 in it.then i hed to get a new air filter.the 075 stihl has ben sittin since i got the 2100.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on Jim get it right yet? Kotex not bad for a part's saw! One of the best saw's ever built!


----------



## kotex

right this thing eats through the oak and hickory. its my alltime pick so far.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree!:msp_tongue: My two all time favorite's for best of the best, for a one saw that doe's it all, and in between, is the 2100-01, and the 066-660. Got both wont part with either. So close, both King's.


----------



## sawfun9

I agree with the 660/2100 combo, but now wait till you try the Mac125/Stihl090 combo. Nowhere to go after that.


----------



## Eccentric

sawfun9 said:


> I agree with the 660/2100 combo, but now wait till you try the Mac125/Stihl090 combo. Nowhere to go after that.


 
Except maybe the Homelite 3100G vs the Stihl 090G..................and some 7' (or longer) bars...


----------



## sawfun9

Point taken.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How many 1100-2100-01 fan's would like a comeback? I hear more, and more people say they prefer the 660 over the 395. I think they should make a comeback with the 99cc engine. Make it lighter, and as well balanced as the 660. With a manual oiler overide. Bring back the new, and improved 2100-01. You could call it the 2102,or 3102 LOL! Seriousilly I think they should listen to feedback, and consider a new top competitor. I have ran into many guy's that like the 394-066, and 660 the best.


----------



## greg176

I ran the 394 this weekend in the Alaskan mill with a 36" Cannon bar.I was milling up an Alder that was 14' long and 26" dia. The 394 had way more power than the 2100 but the oiler could not pump enough oil for the 36" bar.I switched to the 2101 and life was good, A little less power but lots of oil.
Last week i went to change bars on the 2101 and noticed lots of side play in the crank.I pulled the cylinder and noticed the crank was blown apart at the connecting rod.They had replaced the stock cylinder gasket with a thinner one.There was a shiny ring at the top of the cylinder where the piston was contacting.Lucky I had a spare case and crank and got the saw up and running.When assembling I noticed also I had put the wrong gasket at the carb base. It was the gray one that came with the carb kit.it did not cover the impulse groove cut in the plastic manifold.I replaced it with the big old green gasket.Now I was able to tune the saw easily to the correct RPM.


----------



## greg176

Should I buy this?
Oregon 40" 3/8 bar and chain. with free chainsaw Central Nanaimo, Nanaimo


----------



## Eccentric

greg176 said:


> Should I buy this?
> Oregon 40" 3/8 bar and chain. with free chainsaw Central Nanaimo, Nanaimo


 
YES! That's one of the 82cc Macs if I'm not mistaken. The full wrap handlebar and that Cannon bar are well worth the price of admission. Bet you can get 'er going and have a fine old saw to run. Probably just needs a carb kit (most likely K10-SDC), a fuel filter, and a tank flushing. If you decide you don't like it, folks in the Mac thread will be interested. I think you'll like it once you run it however....


----------



## paccity

greg176 said:


> Should I buy this?
> Oregon 40" 3/8 bar and chain. with free chainsaw Central Nanaimo, Nanaimo


 
i vote yes.


----------



## Joe46

:agree2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Greg176, that is just a display of how well built they are. In that shape it still was able to mill. Alot of saw's would of quit, and not made a comeback, blown up or apart. Now test it against the 394. You will see a little more torque. The 2101 is a well built machine. Alot of torque. 394 is too of course. I am also a fan. So nobody thinks a 99cc from husky would be interesting?


----------



## homelitejim

I was tuneing the 2100 in a big elm stump yesterday turning the H screw lean to get a good scream and right as I was about to back it off it suddenly died in the cut......My heart sank, thoutht I had blew her up.....Then I came to my senses and pulled on the starter, good healthy compression and a burp....Opened the fuel tank and yup.....Bone dry.....Wheeew......After all that work I did, mostly tracking down parts, I forgot to fill the tank....Good thing I came to my senses because Mr. Temper was about to show his ugly face....Anyway I filled her up and 2 pulls she was rockin' and a rollin' and got a preaty good tune on her. I still can't find my camera and my phone takes crappy pics or I would use it(scratches on the lense). Thought you guys would enjoy this, no one around here could give a scat.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I sure give a scat my friend! Glad it's on the road. Some guy's over look those saw's. Not as good for them in 16 inch log's I guess LOL!:msp_w00t: Right on Jim.


----------



## homelitejim

Not to many enthusiasts around here, most folks judge a chainsaw by the length of bar it wears. Which in turn means that most folks don't enjoy a good chainsaw or wood cutting story. Like the time I asked a fellow with a old tiller to hang onto the spark plug while I pulled the rope so I could check for spark. I did not have to look at the spark plug to see that the coil was in good shape.


----------



## homelitejim

I must clarify that in my previous story the fellow is a good friend of mine and a diesel mechanic-farmer and he still held onto the connected spark plug. The look on his face was priceless as he realized the folly of his ways a second too late.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good Shiat! LOL!:msp_wink: I would'nt trade my 2101 for a prted 70cc saw with a 16in bar LOL!


----------



## kotex

i finely broke down and put a new air filter on my 2100. and now i havent had any luck geting it tuned right.


----------



## 056 kid

maybe you dropped a tampon in the carb throat. .


----------



## kotex

that was my first thought too. but icouldnt find one in there


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How did it run before? What is it doing?


----------



## paccity

your not trying to tune out the govenor ?


----------



## Eccentric

kotex said:


> that was my first thought too. but icouldnt find one in there


 
Check for the string...


----------



## kotex

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How did it run before? What is it doing?


 it ran great cut like no other saw i ever run. the airfilter was gettin a little wprn so i orderd a new one and was cutin the day before the filter got here all the sudden it just kinda fell off and wouldnt idle.i cleaned the carb,oh yeah the nylon manifold was broke and the stud that held it on was broke too(they looked like they had been broke for a while) so i got a new one of those.got it all back together and now i just havent been abble to get it run righthow far do you back the high and low screws out to get it ready to tune? is about 1 turn like the stihl?



paccity said:


> your not trying to tune out the govenor ?


 well that shows what kind of mechanic i am. i didnt know it had a governor



Eccentric said:


> Check for the string...


 that was a no strings atached deal with this saw :yoyo:


----------



## husq2100

greg176 said:


> I ran the 394 this weekend in the Alaskan mill with a 36" Cannon bar.I was milling up an Alder that was 14' long and 26" dia. The 394 had way more power than the 2100 but the oiler could not pump enough oil for the 36" bar.I switched to the 2101 and life was good, A little less power but lots of oil.
> Last week i went to change bars on the 2101 and noticed lots of side play in the crank.I pulled the cylinder and noticed the crank was blown apart at the connecting rod.They had replaced the stock cylinder gasket with a thinner one.There was a shiny ring at the top of the cylinder where the piston was contacting.Lucky I had a spare case and crank and got the saw up and running.When assembling I noticed also I had put the wrong gasket at the carb base. It was the gray one that came with the carb kit.it did not cover the impulse groove cut in the plastic manifold.I replaced it with the big old green gasket.Now I was able to tune the saw easily to the correct RPM.


 
during the 2100's life there was a revised and updated crankcase....this requires that years and on cylinders, it is not very noticable...as alot of these saws get thrown together from parts I wonder if there was any issues........


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hmmm. Mine had a blown crankseal oiler side, found that with help from some member's here. But my problem was not being able to idle, then it did a 180 on me, and the idle was way high. It was weird. I know they made a upgraded seal. Mine doesn't have the brass plug, governor. Was told they updated the carb on the late one's. I can't remember the adjustment's though. That suck's hope you figure it out.


----------



## greg176

From the 2100 manual H = 1.0 turn open and L = 1.2 turn open.Make sure gasket you have under carb covers impulse groove in manifold.That gasket is usually green.Pull fuel line off carb and tip saw on its side and check for good flow from fuel line.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good info Greg You have a 2101 cd? Is that a typo or was there a cd model. Thought they were xp?


----------



## greg176

Oops the label on the starter says 2101xp .The tag on the original case says 2101W. The tag on the new case says 2100CD. The parts interchange so easily these saws can get confusing fast.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

hA! tOO funny, wasn't trying to correct ya, I was just trying to see if that was something I didn't know. I do hear, and see alot of people to interchage part's. Nice that's a option. I really got lucky the one I found does not have too many hours. And it's all original. Im glad I didn't pass it up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kotex

greg176 said:


> From the 2100 manual H = 1.0 turn open and L = 1.2 turn open.Make sure gasket you have under carb covers impulse groove in manifold.That gasket is usually green.Pull fuel line off carb and tip saw on its side and check for good flow from fuel line.


 
didnt pay attention to the color of the gasket but i did put the hole in line with the groove.so next chance i get ill flip that over and see if that does it.the gasket stuck to the carb when i pulled it off then it fell off so i never had a good chance to see how it was on there. 
thanks 
i hope thats all i did wrong


----------



## kotex

ok the green carb to manifold gasket has a hole on both sides so no matter wich way i put it on it lines up with the groove.looked evrything over put it back together. shame its to late here to fire it up so now its gota bother me all night to wait and fire it up in the morning and see if i can get it running right.


----------



## greg176

It's always a bit tempting when I get a saw back together in the evening or early morning.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know both the feeling of loosing sleep, due to a saw issue, and also having a craving to light one off, even after dark. A couple drink's help  It is a breath of fresh air though coming back to big saw thread's. I love em. Some don't realize or appreciate there place. O r lack the experience, but for us who run the big gun's when needed, we understand that you can't replace torque, and displacement, with smaller saw's.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

288xp Anybody? Im surprised I don't hear much about the mighty 394xp.:angry2:


----------



## greg176

My 281XP was advertized as a 288XP but unfortunately not.I got it for $125 and it had a new 28" Oregon Pro bar on it.It has bags of compression and takes a good pull to start.It weighs just a little more than the 372 but has more grunt and I feel it runs nicer with the Tillotson carb.I may throw a 288 piston and cylinder on it some day ,if it comes cheap.
The 394 I have is a monster.It belonged to a mechanic who worked at Walker's when he built it.It was in mint condition and is ported for only $700.I used it for a day milling and feel it has was more power than the 2101.The big downside is that it doesn't pump as much bar oil.Once I rig up the aux oiler that won't be a problem.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Greg, now were talkin!


----------



## greg176

Here's some pics.View attachment 188527
View attachment 188528
View attachment 188529
View attachment 188530
View attachment 188531


----------



## greg176

That's a 36" Cannon bar that came with the 2101.It has the old style Oregon tip but I was able to get a couple on my last trip to Victoria along with the air filter cover on the 2101.I bought a 42" Oregon Pro bar but it is soft as a wet noodle compared to the Cannon.
The 281 looks rough but inside it is all good.The 2100 now has a 285 piston and cylinder in it (for now) .The 185CD is waiting for a new case as old one is cracked.I will try to use right side of the 2101 case for it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice pic's dude! sweet saw's they look rough alright, as in ready to rumble! Nice.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## kotex

i got a 288 also. it has a bad spot in the sparkplug wire so if i mess with it it runs like a scalded dog.hate the way its part of the coil i may try to fix the wire or i may just find a new coil for it but it is one hell-of-a-saw too. best part is the guy i got the 288 from gave me the 2100 said it was just a parts peice but i could have it for free. i had the 2100 running for under $5 . the 288 cut alot of wood forme till i got the 2100 going then i fell in love with it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Did you get it tuned, and running good, again?


----------



## kotex

no didnt get to it today.she has me working on other things today so...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hate it when that happen's. That would be another sleepless night for me.:msp_sad::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## RandyMac

I never lost sleep over a saw's malfunctions, I had plenty of backups.


----------



## kotex

probly would be for me too but after working long days at work then side jobing till dark most nights after for the past few weeks im ready to fall over.next rain will be on it though.and that looks like tomorow evening.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Me too on the backup's, but I take it personal. Not only would one of my favorite possesion's be down, but I would wanna know what the ####, was wrong with it?


----------



## RandyMac

Back when I killed for a living, there were many saws that weren't being used. A phone call or a visit could get me anything I needed. I had depots so to speak.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Always! have back up for sure. You got that 1100 on the road yet?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Always! have back up for sure. You got that 1100 on the road yet?:msp_rolleyes:


 
Haven't had time, got tangled up in other things.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I hear ya, and if when we ever have a GTG. I hope you are there, and we can have a conversation. I mean as it is your'e talking my ear off LOL! I do hope you are there, and wanna check out the 1100, and figure you will have more husky muscle by that time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have talked about my love for the 2101, and 288. What is your'e favorite muscle saw husky or otherwise? I know ther is more out there, and more fans


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The thought's that keep me awake at night!


----------



## joeclimbing

*2101*

I think the 2101 might be even a trifle hotter. I love to start it up with the chain brake on and watch it bump and jiggle.. Sweet.



sawfun9 said:


> My 2100 has more torque than my 066 mag and it may even be slower in the smaller wood 25" and under. but the 2100 can be leaned on as hard as you can an it doesn't slow down using a 32" bar. The 066 will slow to a stop if leaned on that hard. But the 066 is much handier and faster for most of the wood I cut. Still how many non gear drive 99cc saws are factory rated for a 60" bar. I don't believe the 395 is, and the 066 certainly isn't.
> 
> That said the 2100 does seem to behave like a 120cc saw in my limited use. It will sure kick my 076 supers butt and maybe even my stock 880. But it's sure no Mac 125 or 090. At 18lbs. for the powerhead it is really hard to beat. I would rank it in the top 5 maybe even the top 3.


----------



## Nardoo

It is just not fair - you guys over there find heaps of big ole huskies, all I ever find are these old Stihls. And this one is a pretender - an 070. Anyway it will fit nicely with its big brothers and since it is nice and original it should clean up well. I have a spare 090 barrel and piston, I wonder if Aussie1 would port it for me to wake this 070 up? But still looking for a Husky 2100.






















Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Joeclimbing, and Nardoo. Both nice saw's. Joe I don't have that cool 300 gold eblem though LOL! 2101 is torqey for sure! Nardoo that 07 look's like a muscle beast! Fit's in this thread fine! The 2100 will find you!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I still say bring the 2101 back, a 99cc king. They basically did with the 288xp, now a 390. What is a discontinued muscle saw you would like to see make a comeback?


----------



## 056 kid

that saw would really be popular I bet. A the differences between the 660/395 and 880/3120 is pretty big in your hands. I could never see myself running a 123cc saw unless I was in really big timber, certainly not in the east coast. But I could see using a 99 cc rig working well.


----------



## little possum

Nardoo said:


> It is just not fair - you guys over there find heaps of big ole huskies, all I ever find are these old Stihls. And this one is a pretender - an 070. Anyway it will fit nicely with its big brothers and since it is nice and original it should clean up well. I have a spare 090 barrel and piston, I wonder if Aussie1 would port it for me to wake this 070 up? But still looking for a Husky 2100.
> Al.


 Id keep that 070 as a stocker. Seems they are harder to find, because everybody always wanted to upgrade them. 

Ive got to find a 070/090 and a 2100 series Husky.
We have 2 288s, a 281, and maybe another. 2 394s, and a 3120. All good muscle 

Husky needs to stuff the 395 cylinder into a 390 frame. Or maybe 100ccs. Something a little more nimble in the woods but makes good power throughout the powerband.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/138032.htm
Oh how I would love to own one like that. Ive got almost everything but 2 2100s


----------



## sachsmo

056 kid said:


> that saw would really be popular I bet. A the differences between the 660/395 and 880/3120 is pretty big in your hands. I could never see myself running a 123cc saw unless I was in really big timber, certainly not in the east coast. But I could see using a 99 cc rig working well.


 
Har, Har,

I know you guys have some _*big*_ tree's out there.

But back home here, we have Hard wood burls to deal with,there are some pretty impressive stands of Oak/Hickory/etc.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, guy's that's what I was thinking. Husky could take the 395, make it a little more nimbel, like i hear everyone who compare's it to the 660. Balance it, and bring back the 99cc. They could call it the 2102-or 3102 LOL! Seriousily though, the 660 is the best seller. If husky looked into that. They would bring some big competition. Don't get me wrong the 660 is pretty much the perfect saw! I have heard alot of guy's compare the 394-395. Most I talk to say the 394 would be there choice.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Anybody who want's to build a saw, a big timber saw, or revise one. Two of the model's that would be first to compare it against. The 2101, and the 660. Hard to beat, they did so many thing's right. Top shelf. The 2101-2100, even diserve's respect from a Stihl guy, or Stihl themselve's. It probably led to the production of the mighty 066. Because the 2100 was a husky version, and they did it right!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Was loading up stuff for the dump's. Had to get some rope from my shed, and got sidetracke'd! Oh well tried to get 4 pic's to upload one did so far.


----------



## Rounder

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice, guy's that's what I was thinking. Husky could take the 395, make it a little more nimbel, like i hear everyone who compare's it to the 660. Balance it, and bring back the 99cc. They could call it the 2102-or 3102 LOL! Seriousily though, the 660 is the best seller. If husky looked into that. They would bring some big competition. Don't get me wrong the 660 is pretty much the perfect saw! I have heard alot of guy's compare the 394-395. Most I talk to say the 394 would be there choice.


 

If Husky designs a new big saw, nimble will be key. I've got a 394 and a 660. The 394 is great for sheer torque, but the 660 is much easier to drag around the hill all day. Much nicer if you have to do much limbing as well.

Husky'll figure it out, they just need to shrink things down a bit....except the displacement.

Still hoping to find a 2100/1, it seems like there's always one at the shop for a tune - up. They were once the saw of choice around here when we still had a lot of big yellow pine - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! A 394, and a 660, that's tall cotton. I have never ran a 394, but I would ad one to the arsenal. 660 is a hard one to top!


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 189164


They are pretty damn sweet when you need some serious muscle and don't want to get caught chasing holding wood. Especially when you do a little work on 'em:smile2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! So true! Ported or not the smaller saw's lose torque in the stump. Barber chair anyone? LOL! Torque help's fight gravity, especialy with a leaner, oh and skill of course.


----------



## Rounder

That's exactly why the 2100's were the saw of choice around here in big yellow pine. They are chairin' sons of #####es. Torque's nice too in bucking that big wood, can really help you beat the bind.

I tried sneaking by with my ported 44 for a couple weeks in Hbig wood a little while ago, and it was just a waste of time. Sometimes you just gotta have that long stroked torque.

Happy 4th o' July weekend all - Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same to you man! And the rest of the Muscle saw fan club!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## little possum

Al said his 395BB is 100.4ccs I think...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thatll do the trick little possum!


----------



## AndrewMoizer

mtsamloggit said:


> View attachment 189164
> 
> 
> They are pretty damn sweet when you need some serious muscle and don't want to get caught chasing holding wood. Especially when you do a little work on 'em:smile2:


 
Would teeth like the ones in your pic fit an 1100? The CSM I bought a month ago or so came with an 1100 and I want to get a cutting bar for it too for the odd time I hit a big tree (at least big for around here). I just managed to cut this dead elm (cursed Dutch Elm) with my 50 two years ago and there's another one about the same size that has died too.





View attachment 189245


cheers (& thanks),
Andrew


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Andrewmoizer, what are you looking for?


----------



## AndrewMoizer

*Felling Dogs?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Andrewmoizer, what are you looking for?


Sorry, I guess "teeth" was a bit vague :blush: .Bailey's calls them "Felling Dogs". On ebay I've seen 2100 "Bucking Spikes". Not sure what the "official" name should be. Something like this






It was this picture that inspired me to ask on this topic.





cheers,
Andrew


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry, I am not one of those guy's that trie's to get technical. I just wasin't sure what you were after. I have seen them on ebay, but think they want 20 buck's a piece. Been awhile since I looke'd in a bailey's, catalog for spike's. Hey I understand, that picture could inspire anyone. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What was the first muscle saw to have a compression release? What year? A little trivia:eek2:


----------



## leeha

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What was the first muscle saw to have a compression release? What year? A little trivia:eek2:


 
Just a guess, As far as muscle saws are concerned

1966 Mcculloch 895 



Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I figure'd it was fairly early, just didn't know the year or saw. A good feature for sure. My friend has a 272, and said over, and over he wished he had a comp release. I guess it is a nice feature, looked at him funny at first. Definately compression on that dude. To me on the smaller saw's I don't alway's use them. My 2101, and 660 have more than a handfull of comp. The 660 has one, so I use it. The 288xp has a fair share too. Funny how alot of early model's had em. And some newer one's didn't. The elasto start was a good feature for stihl. If you compare my 044 to my buddie's 272, close in the era. Comp is close, but the 44 is really forging with the elastostart, compared to the hard plastic pull. On the big saw's I usually get it just past the hard compression spot, and drop start them, it work's pretty good for me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Been trying to get a few new pic's to upload. Oh well here is one. I never get tired of this saw. It is my 2101, I love the feel, the sound, and the power. Built to last built to be one of the all time best!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## joeclimbing

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Been trying to get a few new pic's to upload. Oh well here is one. I never get tired of this saw. It is my 2101, I love the feel, the sound, and the power. Built to last built to be one of the all time best!:biggrinbounce2:


 
You've got good taste, Norm.
Gotta love the sound of it on a Saturday morning!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's my friend!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I just noticed your'e pic's. Very nice!:msp_thumbup: What do you think of the oregon pro bar's?


----------



## joeclimbing

*2101 xp*

I like the bars, Norm. The saw came with 2 of them. The little saw on the right is actually a 374xp and it doesn't sound nearly as good. I like the feel of the 2101 when its running fast through a big log.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Truel'y one of a kind for sure! I am glad mine found me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Got an email out of the blue last night. Said I had a message on facebook which I hadn't been on in awhile. It said I like Stihl's myself Huskie's are tempermentle. I thought Huh? Forgot I had my saw pic's on there. It was a friend of a friend. My reply was you need to run my 2101 then. His response was oh yeah heard of those. I know what they are, great saw ton's of power. Hey if that saw even humble's a Stihl man, you know they did something right


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would rather re-read my own post's about muscle saw's than ported wild thing's or 20 in saw's that will keep up with a 044, or 372, and 70 cc saw's that will cut like a 660 LOL!


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, the plastic mini motor talk is tiresome and easy to avoid. It does look like the trend is toward the PMM saws, expect more and more of it. I don't care really, as long as they stay on their side of the 80cc fence.


----------



## sawfun9

Sounds like a buddy of mine who stopped buying gun magazines due to the fact that all it seemed they could show were AR's. He was old school and liked blued steel and wood, not aluminum and plastic. I guess I walk both sides of the fence. I'm not fond of computers or electronics but here I am anyway.


----------



## Eccentric

sawfun9 said:


> Sounds like a buddy of mine who stopped buying gun magazines due to the fact that all it seemed they could show were AR's. He was old school and liked blued steel and wood, not aluminum and plastic. I guess I walk both sides of the fence. I'm not fond of computers or electronics but here I am anyway.


 
Yep. My feelings are the same for saws, trucks, and firearms. They can keep their on-board computers, plastic screamers, and mouse guns. I have to work on/with the 'modern' stuff on the job (and the commuter pickup and the family car are modern), but the Old Steel, Iron, Magnesium, and Wood is what keeps my interest during my 'fun time'. I don't need no teenage queen.....


I just want my M-14!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Amen! ust seem's like alot of newbie's, nothing wrong with a ;ittle saw they all got there use, but man what are thes kid's cutting branche's LOL! I like all the talk, and saw's, the bigger stuff is my favorite, just alot of toy talk lately.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Speaking of muscle saw's Aaron, I am licking my chop's on trying out that 750. Hopefully We can get it back to life LOL!:tongue2:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Speaking of muscle saw's Aaron, I am licking my chop's on trying out that 750. Hopefully We can get it back to life LOL!:tongue2:


 
I'll be digging into that 750 tomorrow in the AM. Doing the 'family birthday' thing now..........so sneaking off to work on saws is verboten. I tried!:jester:

First thing I'm going to do is pull the lower brackets and muffler off so I can take a peak at the piston and cylinder. Compression 'feels' good, so I hope all is well. If it checks out OK, then a good cleaning and a 'prime test' (to see if it'll pop..........the ignitions on these saws can be problematic) will be next. If it pops, then I'll pull the carb and clean it out. Will order a carb kit if needed. I've also located an NOS intake boot (from a couple of sources) and will replace it if needed too. A memeber here already sent me a used/useable AF cover nut for it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! Not rushing you eithrt little buddy. In due time, just saying Im licking my chop's, never ran that bastard myself! Good deal who's B-day? We will have to get together soon man.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice! Not rushing you eithrt little buddy. In due time, just saying Im licking my chop's, never ran that bastard myself! Good deal who's B-day? We will have to get together soon man.


 
Mine!:jester:


Hope and pray that P/C are in good shape. If they are, we oughta be running that beast soon. The muffler's "floppy" on it. Hope the bolts are just loose. Those saws have a tendancy to rot the mufflers out, and those mufflers are HARD to find....

John have a bar and chain for it? I don't think I have any bar/chain combinations I can run on it right now. I believe that saw has a .404 rim on it. Everything I have for that mount is 3/8" (except for a couple hardnoses I have). The hard noses I have for that mount are all .050G.............and my .404 chains are all .058G and .063G. Guess I could swap on a 3/8" rim for the time being. I may have a line on a 33" .404 bar/chain for these saws. I better contact that guy now...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same here on the P/C, and muffler. That 48in canon came off it, and may have a 50. He may have a 42. I think we are good for a bar, thanks dude. P.S I know where ther is big wood LOL! Big saw country.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hopefully you got youre camer handy Aaron. After the 750 get's a bath, be nice and clean. Are you soaking it in dog shampoo LOL! Hell throw a pic up of the sp81 too. Have to ask Randy if that one is a Muscle saw thoughopcorn:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hopefully you got youre camer handy Aaron. After the 750 get's a bath, be nice and clean. Are you soaking it in dog shampoo LOL! Hell throw a pic up of the sp81 too. Have to ask Randy if that one is a Muscle saw thoughopcorn:


 
The SP-81's more of a "Hot Rod" than a "Muscle Saw" methinks. I'll throw a pic or two up anyways. Maybe I _*should*_ use dog shampoo on that 750 Norm. God knows it could use it. Right now, it has been thoroughly soked down with my "secret sauce" (1/3 ATF to 2/3 Kerosene). Seems to soften "chainsaw scum" well, and keeps rust and magnesium corrosion at bay. Also helps break loose cranky fasteners. It did OK on the dog hair on the SP-81 a few weeks ago...:jester:


----------



## RandyMac

Muscle saw=six cubes and not some relic from the 1950s.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, very nice! That 750 was wearing a 48in Canon, with no problem's I might ad. Hell ya let's see the hot rod 81 pic's. I haven't seen it, well let me think probably the last time I tripped on it, on Parmeter's porch. I am trying to get some pic's from his old man, of some big timber he fell. From our neck of the wood's. The 750, and his 56mag 2 were on deck. Last one I remember was on Bohan dillon rd. I wanna say 9 plus through. They hauled the log's out on a low bed. Took two 966's to load em. It was in the Press democrat, tried to look it up online, no luck. I was not rushin ya on the 750, it just gave me something to talk about LOL!. That is one saw Parmeter won't part with, well and his 66's. But that 750 is sentimental to him. I can't remember why his dad parked it. May have been around when he moved, and quit falling timber. We will have to see what else we can find in the basement?otstir:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh, yeah got it, 6 cube's. How could I forget? Thought you would make an exception for an old yelle'r!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Oh, yeah got it, 6 cube's. How could I forget? Thought you would make an exception for an old yelle'r!


 
I can understand why John won't part with that 750. I wouldn't want to either. I'll get some pics up after I've removed a few pounds of dog hair and pitch from that beast. That's one mean 6.8 cube saw!


----------



## joeclimbing

the bigger stuff is my favorite, just alot of toy talk lately.[/QUOTE]
Me too, Norm, I like to just sit the 2101 on top of a good sized log and just let her go through on 'er own. You can really feel the powerful compression, and I have a stack of good sized logs here just waiting to be bucked. When I set it down, I'm tired but happy.
You got some nice blacktails down there in Cal. too, I think.
Joe


----------



## dave k

Some very good stuff in this thread I enjoy dropping in and seeing whats new. I'll get a couple of pics of my two 2101XP's later and add them to the mix !!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! big saw brother's. To much other B.S burying our thread's lately. LOL! Aaron 6.8 cube's saweet! Can't wait. Joe nice saw, nice buck to man! I got a thread in the outdoor section. Some good boar's with my dog's. Good buck's here too, for sure. Right on Dave pic for sure let's take a look man!


----------



## RandyMac

Did you say 2100?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Atta Boy!


----------



## Eccentric

Ahhhh...

Seven Cubes of Old Homelite Muscle! Now *that's* the kind of 2100 I know and love...

*Edit:*
Dunno why the 'sad face' is at the top of my post. I made this post last night while stuck for almost an hour in traffic last night after work. My phone does weird stuff. Now the "go advanced" part of the post editor isn't working for me, so I can't 'uncheck' that sad-face smiley. 

There was a bad accident in the fog on HWY35. CHP just stopped everybody until everything was cleaned up...........then disappeared. Decided to catch up on AS a bit while waitin'. It was so foggy that we couldn't see what they were doing once the flairs burned out. They just melted away in the fog. One of the other drivers finally got out of their car and WALKED over to where the CHP officer closest to us had been........only to find he'd left without giving us the "OK". 30+ cars sitting on Skyline Blvd in the fog at 0030 Hrs. ####ing rookie....


----------



## formersawrep

I just put a 2100 in the classifieds section if anyone is interested.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry to hear it Aaron. I remember my commute day's to the city. Road rage! Formersawrep, Im sure that saw won't last long, somebody will snag it.


----------



## dave k

Here's my two 2101 XP's one is an 89 300year saw and the other is an 87. They both run very well and I do enjoy working them !! Sorry but I still have not mastered the posting of pics yet so sorry !!!!! Will have to snap some better ones as well.


----------



## sawfun9

Nice saw's, especially that Stihl in the back.


----------



## wyk

dave k said:


> Here's my two 2101 XP's one is an 89 300year saw and the other is an 87. They both run very well and I do enjoy working them !! Sorry but I still have not mastered the posting of pics yet so sorry !!!!! Will have to snap some better ones as well.


 
That's a nice collection. Too bad Simons saw is running that 24" bar


----------



## formersawrep

View attachment 190568

Here is the 2100 in action. It was only wearing a 25" bar that day. This is a large red oak. Large enough that I had to plunge cut the center via the face cut. Lots of swell on these wet ground trees. It tore through that tree with the 25" bar completely buried.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dave k. Nice collection dude!!!! And not one 2101, but two. It doesn't get any better than That! Awesome! Formersawrep, nice saw, and tree job! All good stuff!


----------



## dave k

Thanks Norm the other saw's in the pic was the saw's I was using for the last few days at work, the 394XP was still in the jeep and is feeling very left out ! With 70 plus saw's some days I seem to spend more time thinking about what I'm going to use !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

394 indeed!! Another muscle beast. 70 plus nice! Thought I was in tall cotton with 5, and a pole saw LOL!


----------



## AUSSIE1

Norm, a mate's ol' man has a 2101 that needs some reserection and lovin but just won't part with it even though he's well past his cutting days. I understand that some of us may like to look at our saws well past our use by date, but this isn't that scenario. It sits in a pile of 394's, 395's in a corner amongst scrap metal. Yeah, it's his right, but grrrrr, lol.

So at this stage, all I can offer is my tweaked 101cc 395.


----------



## little possum

Me with a 3120


----------



## Eccentric

little possum said:


> Me with a 3120


 
Cute pic Zach. That was taken what....................three or four years ago?:jester:

Looks like the weight of the stinger is about to lever you offa the ground!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aussi1 awesome saw! You too little possum! Muscle saw's indeed. Aussie1 to bad you can't get that saw from your'e buddy. Oh well. Today was a beautiful day here tempature was 2101, and the wind speed about 6 cubic inche's!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## AUSSIE1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aussi1 awesome saw! You too little possum! Muscle saw's indeed. Aussie1 to bad you can't get that saw from your'e buddy. Oh well. Today was a beautiful day here tempature was 2101, and the wind speed about 6 cubic inche's!:msp_thumbup:


 
Norm I'll continue to work on it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Be nice if you could get it.


----------



## little possum

Eccentric said:


> Cute pic Zach. That was taken what....................three or four years ago?:jester:
> 
> Looks like the weight of the stinger is about to lever you offa the ground!


Bahah... That was just a lil bystander that wanted his pic taken. His dad runs Huskys for a living.

Im 6'1.5 and 245..  So little isnt a term I get to use often


----------



## wsg

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aussi1 awesome saw! You too little possum! Muscle saw's indeed. Aussie1 to bad you can't get that saw from your'e buddy. Oh well. Today was a beautiful day here tempature was 2101, and the wind speed about 6 cubic inche's!:msp_thumbup:





That last pic.. im just wondering about the back cut..was it two different cuts. 

Looks like the big Husky got a workout!


----------



## grantwolland

*vintage power!!!*



Joe46 said:


> There is vid of guy running an 1100 with a 42" bar on it cutting oak slabs. Has a D handle on it. In the Mac thread.


 
that d handle helps a lot but i learned one trick...when i choke it to cold start it and pull it over three or four times i have to take it off choke or half choke because if not, it will "hydrolock" and just flat not pull over. i've broken two "d" handles clean in half trying to pull it when this condition happens. when its warm it restarts immediately, just on first cold start. it last measured 150 psi cold. its an early 1973-1974 model because it uses the momentary kill button and full cover air filter with the neat trumpet housing intake. i was concerned about oiling the 42" bar but the oiler on it is a 4 position adjustable oiler that i put on 4. it seems to do well enough. i'm building a 2100 late 70's model that will probably take the 42" bar and i'll put a 32" on the 1100. the 2100 is ported with a massively opened muffler, we'll see if it works. i'll get vids of it when done.
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN1074.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN1074.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eccentric

Hey Norm!

Check out Ambull's Muscle Saw video thread. Dig it brother!

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176582.htm


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Grantwolland, Saweet saw! WSG After I saw the pic of the stump, I figured it looke'd funny too, like a jack seat. The very back that look's like another cut was where I had to rip a union. A spar where the other side broke off. I will post a pic. I prefer the humbolt also, and had a hell of a time trying to line up my under cut. Trying to dawg in with no bark to help ya,and tight grain madrone. Had a swell, and narrow in the center. A weird one. Most of the holding wood was half rotten or better. I started the backcut, got one wedge in, and squred up the downhill off side first, had a feeling it would let go before I could completely square my cut. I was right had it close reached for my axe, and second wedge, see ya she went. Went right where I wanted, just to the right of the grape stake's! Try the pic in a few. ####### the pic posting is slow on this site. Most of the time I have to do it one ata time, and try about 5 plus time's.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Finally got the pic to post.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Enough small talk. I am back to the land of MUSCLE:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joeclimbing

grantwolland said:


> that d handle helps a lot but i learned one trick...when i choke it to cold start it and pull it over three or four times i have to take it off choke or half choke because if not, it will "hydrolock" and just flat not pull over.
> 
> Joe, That is a sweet saw and well treated.
> 
> I've not had hydrolock with the 2101 anniversary.
> Say, what octane gas do you and Zill run in your saws and are you putting in any sweetners? We live big with high octane.
> Joe


----------



## joeclimbing

dave k said:


> Here's my two 2101 XP's one is an 89 300year saw and the other is an 87. They both run very well and I do enjoy working them !! Sorry but I still have not mastered the posting of pics yet so sorry !!!!! Will have to snap some better ones as
> 
> You've done yourself proud with that lineup, Dave. Hang on to them.
> 
> View attachment 191061


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have had good luck with mine. Compression of course, but fire's 3-4 pull maybe. I drop start em, seem's the easiest for me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Been along day. Fire'd up the 2101 the bird's flew out of the tree's even my neighboor's ear's were ringing. I think the passing cloud's even pause'd for a minute. A breath of fresh air in the muscle land!


----------



## AndrewMoizer

*1100 Going*

Got the 1100CD all back together yesterday and fired it up. Was supposed to be just putting the (36") bar back on with the newly re-ground ripping chain but it turned out I also had to address a few other things.

First off the chain didn't seem to pull through smoothly. So took things apart, took the drive rim off and there was a metal chip lodged in one of the sprocket holes. Pushed it out and all was well. Think this was a part of the old bar tip that the previous owner had destroyed.

Then had a go at starting and the fast idle lock didn't seem to work. So I took the handle apart, blew everything clean, and after a frustrating hour or so got it back together. Using a couple of rare earth magnets to keep the pivot pins in place gave me a couple of the extra hands I seemed to be needing.

With that in place, and some more gas she fired right up and seems to run OK. Still need to check the oiler to make sure it's running right.

Did another test start this morning and the starter cord broke! So took that apart and knotted it back in and things are good again.

Hope to get this going in "anger" on the mill in a few days. Cut a few cedar spars to practice on this afternoon so I'm running out of excuses for a first try.

cheers,
Andrew

PS. Should mention that this saw is new to me. It came with a mill I bought a couple of months ago.

PPS. I'll post a pic as soon as I figure out the clever spot I've put our camera :blush:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh I have had day's like that Andrew. Frustrating, you will get it. Love to see a pic in action:rockn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Emaile'd a guy last night, on Craigslist. A 2100, with 36in bar 300$. Emaile'd back sold. Man that was quick! Sacrramento area. Somebody got a great saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'm glad I have 2 muscle saw's, And glad to have the 2101. My 660 just went down, thought it was a fuel line. Look's like it need's a carb kit. I was gonna say good to have a backup, but the 2101 is a primary saw! I use it all the time, as much as my 660.


----------



## rattler362

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I'm glad I have 2 muscle saw's, And glad to have the 2101. My 660 just went down, thought it was a fuel line. Look's like it need's a carb kit. I was gonna say good to have a backup, but the 2101 is a primary saw! I use it all the time, as much as my 660.


 
Dang Norm i hate to hear that you'll get her back up soon.

Mike


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's, I know this stuff happen's, but it stii can be a bummer, and like em all running.


----------



## hoss

I got a muscle saw. It's a 12" Rockwell Circular saw that weighs about 45lbs. You gotta have muscles to use it and it'll cut a 4x4 in one easy pass.


----------



## RandyMac

hoss said:


> I got a muscle saw. It's a 12" Rockwell Circular saw that weighs about 45lbs. You gotta have muscles to use it and it'll cut a 4x4 in one easy pass.


 
Oh Hoss good buddy, can I stop by and borrow that?
Got some boards that need shortened.


----------



## hoss

Sure Randy, any time. I think though that if you stop by my shop, you will be borrowing more than one saw. BTW. I got a question in the Mac thread that I appreciate your input on. That is some beautiful lumber you got there. What is it? It looks like it has some seasoning time so I can't tell.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How you doing Randy? Nice saw's, and board's.


----------



## AndrewMoizer

*1100 CD CSM Pics*

Finally did a few cuts with the mill. Here's a couple of pics of the 1100. Sorry that they're not so great, had to use the phone as our digicam is still MIA.











Bad news is that the starter cord broke again. Put in a new one and now the outside end of the starter spring started slipping. About to find my IPL to see what the outside end is supposed to look like. As a buddy of mine says, "If it's not one da*n thing, it's another dam* thing"

View attachment 191798

View attachment 191799


----------



## grantwolland

*Finally got her back together!!!*

After almost two years of on again/off again work, this morning i finally put it all together and fired it up! i had to rob the bar adjuster and air conductor off my 1100CD to do it but no problems. i used the 44" bar/chain off my 1100CD and I'll put either a 32" or 34" bar on that one. got it running and somewhat tuned. tested it in 30" oak and it ran well, hardly even noticed the rpm's drop if at all. i think the drum needs to seat with the clutch and of course need to run a few tanks through it to seat the rings. haven't checked compression yet. I widened the intake and exhaust ports, lengthened the upper transfers towards the intake and i think i opened up the lowers to the crankcase(been awhile since i did the porting!) matched the intake manifold to the intake and blocked off the govenor. as one picture shows i completely gutted the muffler and added two large pipes. one on the original spot and the other on the other side. when i first fired it up it smoked a little bit and had two plumes coming out-bada$$! i'll get vid as soon as i can get some level wood to try it in.(the 30" oak is on a 45 degree slope!)

<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2086-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2086-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2084.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2084.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2089.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2089.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2090.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2090.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Andrew moizer awesome saw, Grantwallond that thing is beautifull!!!! Obviousily you guy's went to alot of effort, and trying time's. Iv'e been there, I'm impressed Rep'd you both:msp_thumbup:


----------



## hoss

grantwolland said:


> After almost two years of on again/off again work, this morning i finally put it all together and fired it up! i had to rob the bar adjuster and air conductor off my 1100CD to do it but no problems. i used the 44" bar/chain off my 1100CD and I'll put either a 32" or 34" bar on that one. got it running and somewhat tuned. tested it in 30" oak and it ran well, hardly even noticed the rpm's drop if at all. i think the drum needs to seat with the clutch and of course need to run a few tanks through it to seat the rings. haven't checked compression yet. I widened the intake and exhaust ports, lengthened the upper transfers towards the intake and i think i opened up the lowers to the crankcase(been awhile since i did the porting!) matched the intake manifold to the intake and blocked off the govenor. as one picture shows i completely gutted the muffler and added two large pipes. one on the original spot and the other on the other side. when i first fired it up it smoked a little bit and had two plumes coming out-bada$$! i'll get vid as soon as i can get some level wood to try it in.(the 30" oak is on a 45 degree slope!)
> 
> <a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2086-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2086-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2084.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2084.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2089.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2089.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2090.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2090.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Just a beautiful job all around, I have an 1100 that is a strong runner, but it's no where near as nice lookin as that one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I want one of those muffler's.


----------



## RandyMac

That muffler is bad!

I'm thinking this D handle in kinda wimpy, something heftier is in order.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy when is that saw gonna be on the road?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> That muffler is bad!
> 
> I'm thinking this D handle in kinda wimpy, something heftier is in order.



I believe the D-Handle in Grant's pics above is available at Lowes. My local Lowes carries them. You can probably order them online. If not, I could pick one up and send it to you if you don't have a Lowes nearby.


----------



## grantwolland

*Start me up!*

the d handle in question is called start me up. that is the brand name. cost around 7-8 bucks. gotten them at sears and tractor supply company. however i broke one on the 1100Cd since the design is funky at the bottom where the two halves come together and makes a narrow spot. this last one on the 2100 i took it apart(2 screws under the decal on the lower side and mildly glued on the upper sides) and put a metal plate that fits nicely in the handle thus putting the stress of the pull rope evenly over the handle sides and the two plastic bosses that the screws go into. then i filled the void with jb weld(a lot of it!) on the 1100 all i did was use the metal plate in the handle. polaris and other snowmobile manufactacturers make an aluminum d-handle that is probably the strongest setup for around 25-30 bucks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Too bad they don't have those muffler's at Lowe's Grant wallond how much time did it take, and trouble for the muffler? Wouldn't mind one like that for mine.


----------



## grantwolland

*a pain in my butt!!!*

the muffler was a pain for both my 1100 and 2100. after beadblasting them i used an oxy/acetelyne welding tip to heat the braze they used to hold it all together. i pulled out the tubes for the mounting bolts and then the baffle in pieces. it was tough and i ended up cracking the thin metal the muffler shell is made of. however when i brazed the mounting bolt tubes back in i used brazing rod to fill in the cracks easy enough. then i used a die grinder with a carbide bit to shape the opening for the outlet tube(tubes on the 2100) and brazed on the pipes. then i reblasted them to clean them up and painted them with a muffler black paint. i think they were worth it because these engines like to pump their air and both run well with them. last time i used my 1100(the tree the video on youtube is on) the exhaust was blowing bark off the log when i was bucked up on them. i haven't seen a muffler up close where it exhausts out the lower front of the shell so i dont know what they look like internally but these older mufflers i have were a pain in the baffle area.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, thought there might be time in it. Was gonna see if you wanted to do one for me, but sound's like too much trouble. Thank's Grant, don't know if you saw, but sent you A REP for all the time you put in that saw. Bad ASS!!!!


----------



## dave k

Norm I posted a couple of quick vids on youtube of one of my 2101XP's they are not great but thought why not ! Have a look under TreeworkDK. Im going to have to learn how to get them to show here, Wyk tried to explain it today but Im a bit to thick !! 
Some great looking saw's on this thread.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dave k. Thank's man. I will look, and all the 1100-2100-01 breed in my opinion was great! I have learne'd to overlook cosmetic blemishe's, as I buy most my saw's use'd. Love to see youre's you have a pic you can post?


----------



## jockeydeuce

Here are Dave K's videos..........That saw's movin' some chips!!!

[video=youtube_share;8tsGnf8HovM]http://youtu.be/8tsGnf8HovM[/video]


[video=youtube_share;euT8kJ4bKhY]http://youtu.be/euT8kJ4bKhY[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love it, thank's for posting those, and helping the cause Jockydeuece:rockn:


----------



## dave k

Thank you JD !! I learned one thing this evening you should always check the on/off switch before comitting something to film ! Duh, well it had been a long day ....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It happen's to us all!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Saw a 2100 on C-list the other day 300 buck's with a 36in bar. Wish I had the money, and it didn't sell so fast. It was gone quick. Even in today's world of new saw's my 2101 is a go to saw, a primary saw, even when next to my 660. My only fear if I ever wear it out, hoping part's will still be available.


----------



## 54stude

Rings or new aftermarket piston?

I have a 1984 2100 that has low compression, but the piston and cylinder both look good. Would it be better to put new rings on the factory piston, or put in an ebay aftermarket piston and rings? Anyone have experience here?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I think I would try a new set of ring's. Those cylinder's are among the best built, and if piston, and cylinder look good like you say I would run them in a heartbeat with new ring's. Oh good to be back in muscle land, the top shelf biggie's, that leave the mini porte'd saw's behind.


----------



## 54stude

So are the "ebay" rings OK? Has anyone used them and had success?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Guy's on this site are the only one's I trust online, the other place'd mentione'd be carefull thing's aren't alway's what they seem. I believe original ring's are still available. My saw shop has a really good supplie'r. Do you want me to check tommorow? Unless someone here chime's in with a set.


----------



## blsnelling

I'm excited to be the new owner of a good running 2101XP. I picked it up in a group of 5 saws for $200, meaning I actually only paid $40 for each

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/I2vW0GG9C4o?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## homelitejim

blsnelling said:


> I'm excited to be the new owner of a good running 2101XP. I picked it up in a group of 5 saws for $200, meaning I actually only paid $40 for each
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/I2vW0GG9C4o?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That is a fine looking saw. Will it see the usual treatment or maybe even become a keeper? I keep mine close to the bench so when someone drops off a Husky saw I tell them "here is your loaner saw while I fix yours", I never get any takers. I can't wait for the videos of it worked over and in a large oak trunk.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Brad!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have been talking alot recently, with a retire'd timber faller. He work's part time at the saw shop, who work's on our saw's. Found out he use'd to work for my buddy John Parmeter's family logging. The first conversation starte'd when he over heard me talking 2101 talk, with the owner of the saw shop. You could see a twinkle in his eye's, and he chime'd in. Said that saw was one of a kind, and not many built like them. He said he ran one for seventeen year's, and retired before the saw. The saw is still running.


----------



## blsnelling

Is this saw too special to be ported?


----------



## sawfun9

Well I don't know about special, but there was always one or two on Ebay until this thread started. I've got two 2100 and one of them has the cylinder ported, but I had to put a new afermarket Ebay piston in it. It had the stock piston and it didn't look modified compared to another stock piston. Both of my saws still use the limiter in the carb however. The ported one never gets to the rpm it needs too. I'll have to plug the hole before I take them out again.
Interestingly enough the ported one is easier to pull. That may make some sense though as I have a 1985 CR500 thats a mother to start. Due to the compression its hard to kick it fast enough to get the mag to give it enough spark to light. In 1987 Honda gave some relief slotting to the ports to fix this issue. So If properly done when porting and if timing allows this might explain my ported 2100's easier pull situation. Sorry I haven't checked compression on either one. My gauge is bad and I keep forgetting to buy a new one.


----------



## homelitejim

of course they are special. Seems to cut just fine in stock form, but man you would have a hand full of wood eating monster with the proper work.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The thread lit an old spark, breathe'd some new life into some old beast's! A saw from that Era that can run along side the best of today, very impressive Not sure about the porting Brad, you know alot more about that than me. The way I see it if something doesn't shorten saw life, or make it higher maintenace, but give's you better performance than I am game!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

To bad, because of smog, my saw shop said they won't bring em back. Dependable, built to last, top shelf, the best,for the serious, and proffesional's only. Built to the hilt, torque, six cube's, here you go! Did I leave anything out??


----------



## Joe46

The saw shop in Port Angeles did some carb work on my first 2100. I put on a set of 5 point dawgs that a guy in Forks was making. Other than that the saw was stock. This was in the late 70's, so what was done to carb has long since left the old brain. That saw along with a couple of 480's and most of my bars were stolen in 1984.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry to hear about that Joe. Saw's are real sentimental to me. I guess you could replace em, but not alway's the same. I have heard of Portangeles many time's, never even seen what the town look's like. Nice place? Norm............


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> To bad, because of smog, my saw shop said they won't bring em back. Dependable, built to last, top shelf, the best,for the serious, and proffesional's only. Built to the hilt, torque, six cube's, here you go! Did I leave anything out??


 
I see yours doesn't have a chainbrake. Is that the original clutch cover?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes all original, but came without the brake. Got the saw from a good buddy, it dindn't have many hours, but had to have help from the saw shop, and guy's on here finding a air leak. It was a crank seal on the oiler side. Turn's out later in the years they upgraded the seal for that side. So the shop put in the revised seal. I had to get another wrap hanld, the original was broke on the bottom mount on one side. Some may say I put to much dollar wise in it. Got just under 500 in it, saw was 250. So with part's, and shop labor, but a mean machine. P&C are perfect. Alot of faller's here pull of brake handle's, and throttle lockout's. Norm.......... You still on vacation?


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes all original, but came without the brake........... You still on vacation?


 
Hmmm, I was under the impression that all 2101XPs came with the chain brake. There are several good covers on eBay without a chain brake. I just want it to be "proper". I suppose I could just pick up one of those until one with a brake comes along for a decent price. Maybe the one we PMd about will work out as well.

We're headed north on I-65 now, north of Bowling Green. We spent the night just south of Nashville. We will be home about 5 PM.


----------



## Joe46

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry to hear about that Joe. Saw's are real sentimental to me. I guess you could replace em, but not alway's the same. I have heard of Portangeles many time's, never even seen what the town look's like. Nice place? Norm............


 
Beautiful place Norm! On a clear day you have great view of Vancouver Island to the north and to south the Olympic Mtns. Hasn't really been a logging town for many years though. Same with Forks. Damn shame. Ditto the Grays harbor area. I believe Humptulips would agree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mine came with the handle new, but somebody pulle'd it off. I haven't seen many with the handle's on, most guy's seem to pull them Brad. The faller's around here all seem too anyway. I should know in the am about the new one. Joe that's awesome, sound's like a great place! Love to see it someday. The pic's I have seen on t.v, or magazine's Washington look's beautifull. Everyone probably saw that former saw rep is selling a nice 2100 in the classified's. Also in the sf, and bay area on Craigslist. A nice, clean, and complete runner for 500. I would offer him 400, and see what he say's. Some guy's probably would say 500 too much, but Saw design's change everyday, and the old well built saw's are dissapearing fast, and value goe's up. The guy's who don't want to spend will want someday, and wont find those model's readily available anymore. 044-046-066 272-288-1100-2100-01 etc.


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mine came with the handle new, but somebody pulle'd it off. I haven't seen many with the handle's on, most guy's seem to pull them Brad. The faller's around here all seem too anyway. I should know in the am about the new one.


 
Gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## blsnelling

I haven't read through all the pages of this thread, but does anyone have an IPL for a 2101XP? I can get one for a 2100, but not a 2101.


----------



## greg176

Husqvarna Chainsaw Parts List Directory


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Greg. I could use that myself.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Another night of mini saw's, and I know it get's aske'd every day, but what saw should I buy, or Husky vs Stihl. So back to muscle land, and two 2100, for sale wish I could buy both, and start two more muscle threads! They seperate the Pro's from the guy's who just started yesterday.


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Another night of mini saw's, and I know it get's aske'd every day, but what saw should I buy, or Husky vs Stihl. So back to muscle land, and two 2100, for sale wish I could buy both, and start two more muscle threads! They seperate the Pro's from the guy's who just started yesterday.


 
LOL! The PMMs are tiresome.

*Big inch chainsaws rule!!!*


----------



## blsnelling

I might need some clarification putting this oiler and clutch back together. These old IPLs leave a little to be desired. Does a steel washer go in before the brass gear? I see mention of a v-ring, which I have, but I also see another seal or two in the IPL. Do I need anything besides the v-ring?

So what B & C should I put on this bad boy? I'm thinking a 36" roller nose with full comp .404. Let those huge chips fly!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sachsmo

Xp=0


----------



## RandyMac

Brad, depends on how much bar you want to get pinched in a log.


----------



## sawfun9

Brad, the Clymer manual shows nothing but the factory workshop manual shows the seal then a large ring kind of spacer and then a steel washer before the brass gear. Sorry I don't have a scanner, that'd sure make it easier. If you need any parts after the gear you'll probably have to buy a new clutch drum setup. That how I found out about this. my 2100 melted a plastic washer and I had to go though the whole thing.
I haven't run .404 but I'd be inclined to stick with 3/8. Also you'll want to plug the limiter hole in the carb, if you haven't already. I still need to do mine, but at the low 8000 rpm they still have a ton of torque. Of course 10,500+ is much better, and is really needed my ported one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Randy LOL! Brad I wasn't there when they put it back together. Got a briefing after, about the crankseal upgrade. I was able to get a brand new clutch drum, rim, sprocket and bearing. Oregon still make's em. Sawfun9 good info. Mine doesn't have the governor in the carb, maybe they revised that too, because of the problem's There where a couple different carb's. All tilitson mine was the latest. Also his saw should be the thin ring like mine. 10,500rpm. Funny thought it would seem slow next to 113,00 on the 660, but it never did. You can bury them in log's side by side, and the 2101 torque make's up for the slight slower speed. Slower limbing but nothing about it feels slow, when you cut. Impressive saw's. I got lucky with my saw shop, a Stihl,Echo, and Husky dealer. They starte'd in the late 60's early 70's. Father, and son use'd to be exclusively husky, and so happen's the 1100-2100-01 where one of there specialtie's. I have learned alot from them.


----------



## blsnelling

sawfun9 said:


> Brad, the Clymer manual shows nothing but the factory workshop manual shows the seal then a large ring kind of spacer and then a steel washer before the brass gear.


 
I think some of those parts are specific to a spur gear sprocket, correct? I'll be running a rim.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have never seen any with a spur sprocket Brad.


----------



## blsnelling

I didn't get to work on it tonight. I'm just going to have to get in there and start checking it out. I'll pull the 480 apart for reference.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

When I put my clutch back together had it wrong. You will know, because the chain won't spin free, and if you pull the pull cord the chain will spin over. Hope you get it to bad we aren't close. We would run by my shop, Chuck one of the owner's is the man on those model's. Bar wise if you like the 36's that saw won't even feel it, pull it like nothing!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

View attachment 193061
View attachment 193062
Finally got the outer Dawg One to me is pointless. Both should be mandatory! Cutting on Saturday. Every time I do anything to this saw I have to run it! Just love the sound, but man it is deafning!


----------



## 056 kid

No dog on the case can be a nice thing when you have to take the powerhead off the bar&chain in a scary tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

056kid, how you been? I still think more pluse's with two dawg's. Got some thick bark tree's around here come's in handy. Speaking of dog's I alway's love'd the picture of your's.


----------



## RandyMac

A single spike is better for falling, easier to pivot. Duals are bucking spikes.


----------



## homelitejim

Here is another all time muscle saw 112 cc.


----------



## Eccentric

Now That's some SERIOUS muscle-saw iron!!!:msp_thumbup:

Here's a slightly older direct-drive cousin of it. My as of yet not running 112cc/6.8ci Homelite 900D. Can't remember if I've posted it in this thread before...


----------



## 056 kid

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 056kid, how you been? I still think more pluse's with two dawg's. Got some thick bark tree's around here come's in handy. Speaking of dog's I alway's love'd the picture of your's.


 
I been good, Wish I was working but that will come. I like that dog in the picture too, its a shame I have to leave her on the east coast..


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Homelitejim, and Eccentric those are a couple beast's nice looking saw's. Randy hello to you as well! 056 kid sorry to hear about the dog. Glad you are doing well. Went out with a few great friend's in our hunt group. Did some cutting, and chipping today. Let my friend Nick try out the 2101 he loved it. Chip's were flying! Nice my other friend brought his truck with a good winch. We had to pull half that big madrone up the hill. It was that tree I fell a week or so ago. Nick's father in law my buddy Frank brought the chipper, and all went well. Sent em home with a good load of wood. Post pic's in a bit.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

View attachment 193292
Im trying, but as alway's hard to download pic's. Here's one Will try later for more.


----------



## homelitejim

when posting pics click on the pic icon, when the side window opens click on the URL tab and paste you pic there then uncheck the little box beneath then save. this will let your pics come up in your post.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Jim. Alway's wanted to know how to get them to come up. My biggesst problem has been downloading them. They won't go throuhg. Maybe site server to busy I don't know.


----------



## sachsmo

Norm,

You also need to re-size them to 300 KB or less.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I don't know how to do all that shiat! LOL! I recently learned how to post pic's. So how do you resize them, and obviousily you can see I still dindn't figure out how to make them show.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I should build a shelf, a top shelf even solid gold, for two saw's of mine. The mighty 660, and the legendary 2101. Between the two in a best of the best class, you couldn't live on the difference. My 660 is down in the shop, but I have been in good hand's cutting big stuff with the bi Husky. I miss my 660, because I like to run em all, and get attached to every one of them. Been sawing,falling, sharpening,wrenching,tree dismantaling for twenty three year's now, and two of the best of all that I ever have run.:yourock::kilt::msp_thumbsup::lifter:


----------



## little possum

I think this thread should be deleted!!!

Makes me want a 2100 series even more


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Little possum they are out there, buy one up! Cant figure out still how to click the pic's to show so help? Or bear with me LOL!


----------



## 2dogs

RandyMac said:


> A single spike is better for falling, easier to pivot. Duals are bucking spikes.


 
I have bent the outside dog on a couple of saws putting in the Humboldt with dual dogs. I didn't know why till now. How 'bout that I actually learned something the first time I heard it. Thanks mucho Randy!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy brought up a good point. Most of us where I grew up use two. Just preference I guess.View attachment 193388


----------



## blsnelling

Dual spikes make stump reductions much easier, something the 2101xp should shine at.


----------



## RandyMac

ARRRR!!! 2dogs!

Most saws come with a single set and those are usually dogs. They work better if they are close to the bar, on many saws, that means being on the case. The closer to the center is better, in my mind. Dogs are there to give you some grip and keep the case off the wood. Spikes are a whole 'nother critter, they aren't just bigger dogs. Besides the obvious need to hold on thick bark, they sit lower, providing more leverage needed for long bars on big saws.
The Master had dedicated bucking saws with bucking spikes. When Ray told me to fetch a bucking saw, it would have spikes like these.






Falling spikes are single sets, for that pivot thing.






This Super 250 has spikes from a CP125. I last used it in big second growth Redwood, the bark is soft and fairly thick. The problem there was driveside cover breakage, too much side to side leverage, plus the fact I often set them like Capt. Ahab.


----------



## Eccentric

Hey Randy!

I think I'm going to refer to the 9-Series Homelites as *The Master Series* from now on (in honor of your friend/mentor Ray of course).


----------



## Joe46

*Another 2100*

Was just going through Ebay, and saw a pretty clean 2100 on there. Bid price was pretty good considering what some of them have been going for. so just for shiats and grins I bid on it. Seller decided to close the bid early and I won it. I need it like I need another hole in the head, so not sure how long I'll hang on to it?????????? One of these days I'll have my daughter help me with pictures:msp_unsure:


----------



## triumph79

*Pioneer 650*

VINTAGE PIONEER <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/i6C1oz9dRvM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## triumph79

*hOMELITE ZIP SAW*

VINTAGE HOMELITE <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EHBLIOMruRY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling

The 2101 is ready to cut wood. After I verify that it's running as it should, I'll tear it down for a thorough cleaning. I'll also be replacing the crank seals and a few gaskets. It looks in the IPL as though both crank seals are the same PN, 503-2602-05. Is that correct?


----------



## Rounder

My favorite muscle saw. 394, ported, fresh rings/seals, carb kit, anything else it needed. Father in law gave it to me, using it when he crushed his leg. Ended his falling career. It's so nice now I can't bear to bring it to work. I'll beat on the Stihls instead - Sam

View attachment 193508


----------



## blsnelling

Anyone have a 36" roller nose in Husky mount they'd want to sell? I need a bar for this thing. The longest I have is a 28" and it's the new Techlite bar for my 372. Should I got 3/8 for .404? Whatcha think?


----------



## triumph79

*Homelite zip cutting*

ZIP <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TB8RAXUZce8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## little possum

Falls SilverKing AH-81 powered. 131ccs. Had a 1/2" chain on a 32" bar when we picked it up. Waiting on a top end to refreshen this ol beast.


----------



## triumph79

*Vintage Chainsaw Collection*

CHAINSAW COLLECTION <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YEy5G4D-Sz4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Rounder

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a 36" roller nose in Husky mount they'd want to sell? I need a bar for this thing. The longest I have is a 28" and it's the new Techlite bar for my 372. Should I got 3/8 for .404? Whatcha think?


 
Don't have a bar for you, but .63/ 404 is nice. Durable.


----------



## blsnelling

mtsamloggit said:


> Don't have a bar for you, but .63/ 404 is nice. Durable.


 
That's what I was thinking. Big saw, big power, big chips. 

I'm thinking maybe this bar, LINK, and this tip, LINK. $74 isn't bad for a 36" .404 bar. Top it off with 104DL of WP chisel chain, LINK.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Christ! Been trying to get on for the last @$%^&^& Hour. Slow site what's the deal? Randy, don't get frustrated. You are the real Mcoy. I was lucky to tag along with a real timber faller like you, and then become best friend's with his son. Learned a hell of alot. Met them in 87, you have a great point about spike's, and dawg's. I run into a very mixe'd bag of cutting, so I prefer two. If I was production falling I would consider trying the one. I like your'e info, post's, and pic's, and consider you a friend, and hope you feel the same. What's up Aaron how are you like a pic of the 750 up here LOL! Joe, that's awesome about the new saw, you want to part with it let me know. Love to see a pic! Brad if memory serve's me well yes both seals the same. I am glad she is going! Great stuff. I have all 3/8 for what I need, but combos Sam mentione'd shiat that saw is more than adequate! Truimph79 I think welcome! Thank's for the friend request! All great pic's my friend's I love keeping this thread alive, because it is real, not newbie or new wave just real saw's real guy's, real muscle. If I knew how to sticky I would do it. All muscle threads should stick!


----------



## Rounder

blsnelling said:


> That's what I was thinking. Big saw, big power, big chips.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe this bar, LINK, and this tip, LINK. $74 isn't bad for a 36" .404 bar. Top it off with 104DL of WP chisel chain, LINK.


 
I'd go for that. Nice set up for a stumping saw. Going to be hard to beat that price.


----------



## RandyMac

Frustrated? Not me, drinking beer in the shop on my only day off this week.
Not saws today, it is rifle cleaning day.


----------



## rwoods

RandyMac said:


> Frustrated? Not me, drinking beer in the shop on my only day off this week.
> Not saws today, it is rifle cleaning day.


 
Your chore of the day doesn't have anything to do with all that hippie talk in another forum, or does it? :msp_wink: Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy. get the 1100 on the road yet?


----------



## RandyMac

rwoods said:


> Your chore of the day doesn't have anything to do with all that hippie talk in another forum, or does it? :msp_wink: Ron


 
Hippies are sparse and not a problem.
I won't waste a 7.62 on them anyways, got Stingers in the 512.


----------



## homelitejim

Brad, I found that the 30" sugi hara .50 gauge 3/8 balances well, keeps the nose in the air when sitting on a flat surface, I don't think it would take much more to make it nose heavy. Of course it will run a 60" bar so why not stick one way out there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, they don't stock 30's around here, but a handy size Jim. I have a 34 on mine, because it was given to me. Feel's pretty good, but much over a 32 is long for my short ass.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Christ! Been trying to get on for the last @$%^&^& Hour. Slow site what's the deal? Randy, don't get frustrated. You are the real Mcoy. I was lucky to tag along with a real timber faller like you, and then become best friend's with his son. Learned a hell of alot. Met them in 87, you have a great point about spike's, and dawg's. I run into a very mixe'd bag of cutting, so I prefer two. If I was production falling I would consider trying the one. I like your'e info, post's, and pic's, and consider you a friend, and hope you feel the same. What's up Aaron how are you like a pic of the 750 up here LOL! Joe, that's awesome about the new saw, you want to part with it let me know. Love to see a pic! Brad if memory serve's me well yes both seals the same. I am glad she is going! Great stuff. I have all 3/8 for what I need, but combos Sam mentione'd shiat that saw is more than adequate! Truimph79 I think welcome! Thank's for the friend request! All great pic's my friend's I love keeping this thread alive, because it is real, not newbie or new wave just real saw's real guy's, real muscle. If I knew how to sticky I would do it. All muscle threads should stick!


 
Haven't done much with the Mighty 750 lately Norm. Will have a carb kit on the way shortly. I have a 33" sprocket-nose bar and a loop of .404 I can throw on it for some dirty pics this weekend. Chain's not great, but fine for pics. The saw's still soaking. That is without a doubt the DIRTIEST saw I've ever worked on. Gonna pull the "carb chamber shield" (plate on top of the carb) and carb from the saw to get some more gunk out and see what's wrong with the throttle linkage. Will check out the intake boot/carb connerctor bits, impulse line, and fuel line while I'm in there. It's kinda acting like the intake boot has an air leak...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No worrie's dude. I know you are busy, would love to see a pic of that bastard though. Hadn't seen it in year's! Hopefully it will breathe new life, because it was a runnig son of a biatch, and belonged to one of the best faller's I have met. Still trying to get some pic's from John his old man falling big timber. P.S no sticky for this legendary muscle thread?


----------



## blsnelling

Here it is in some solid Oak. Unfortunately, I dulled the chain early on. I was also having some oiler issues. I worked on that when I got home. None the less, it still ran well.

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yBKPPQHaec8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling

What a *CRAZY *oiler setup! Start with the manual assist going through the fuel tank, sealed at the bottom by an o-ring. Then you have a cover on the left side of the tank. Inside here you have two duck bill valves, the pickup line, and a plastic sleeve. Then you have oil lines that run somewhere on the front of the tank to the case. I haven't had the tank off yet to trace those, but they're intact. I've got the oiler and manual oilers both working. I'm surprised that there's no adjustment on it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im feeling it! That thing is running real good Brad. What size bar was that? I hate that when I dull a chain riht out the gate that suck's. I like the saw man! REP sent, because you have a knew appreciation, and alot of enthusiasm, and dindn't waste time getting it on the road:msp_thumbsup::flag::flag: You also aren't afraid to ask question's, and for help. That's nice because some guy's know it all LOL!


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im feeling it! That thing is running real good Brad. What size bar was that? I hate that when I dull a chain riht out the gate that suck's. I like the saw man! REP sent, because you have a knew appreciation, and alot of enthusiasm, and dindn't waste time getting it on the road:msp_thumbsup::flag::flag: You also aren't afraid to ask question's, and for help. That's nice because some guy's know it all LOL!


 
I don't know it all, but I know more than I did when I bought this old beast, thanks to you guys Every experience has a learning curve. That was a 28" Techlite bar that I bought for my 372XP buildoff saw, and was the first time I used it.


----------



## homelitejim

blsnelling said:


> What a *CRAZY *oiler setup! Start with the manual assist going through the fuel tank, sealed at the bottom by an o-ring. Then you have a cover on the left side of the tank. Inside here you have two duck bill valves, the pickup line, and a plastic sleeve. Then you have oil lines that run somewhere on the front of the tank to the case. I haven't had the tank off yet to trace those, but they're intact. I've got the oiler and manual oilers both working. I'm surprised that there's no adjustment on it.


 
Tell me about it, the bottom O ring was dissolved when I got mine and leaked gas into the oil tank messing up all the rubber in the tank, took me a month or so to find all the parts to rebuild it.


----------



## blsnelling

homelitejim said:


> Tell me about it, the bottom O ring was dissolved when I got mine and leaked gas into the oil tank messing up all the rubber in the tank, took me a month or so to find all the parts to rebuild it.


 
Either my o-ring was missing, or I blew it into orbit when I cleaned it up in there. I put it back together without knowing it was supposed to be in there and had fuel coming out the oil line when I manually pumped. A quick trip to the IPL confirmed my suspicions and a new o-ring was installed. I'm afraid I need a specail fuel resistant o-ring on there though. Fortunately, all my other parts are good, including both duck bill valves.


----------



## blsnelling

One for thing before I hit the hay. I checked the compression after it cooled off. It's 150 PSI, and that's with a squish >.050". That should come up nicely after I go through it. I probably won't be running it again until it's been all apart for a good bath. I plan to do some port work while I'm in there and set the squish tighter. The port work will be a little on the conservative side. No reason to risk anything.


----------



## wigglesworth

blsnelling said:


> One for thing before I hit the hay. I checked the compression after it cooled off. It's 150 PSI, and that's with a squish >.050". That should come up nicely after I go through it. I probably won't be running it again until it's been all apart for a good bath. I plan to do some port work while I'm in there and set the squish tighter. The port work will be a little on the conservative side. No reason to risk anything.


 
Shoot, I wouldnt touch the ports. That is nearly a collectible saw now, and from the vid, doesnt need much help in the HP department. Id leave her stock, then send it to me for a birthday present. :msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Brad. I dindn't know much about the 2100-01 before I got one. I knew some, knew I wante'd one. Since I have researche'd listene'd. Learned from some of these guy's, and the saw itself. Homelitejim you are a loyal owner, and follower of a true muscle beast like me. How hard is it to replace the o ring the one you mentione'd leaking gas in the oil tank. Mine is doing it a little if sit's awhile or a bumpy ride in my trailer. Not much, or to often.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good point wigglesworth, and if I had more cash I would buy everyone that came up for sale wherever I could find. Outstanding saw's. I run mine every weekend or every chance I get to cut. Originally when I started this thread I think I threw out the question when you have one of the best can you improve the best that was built to be the best!


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> Tell me about it, the bottom O ring was dissolved when I got mine and leaked gas into the oil tank messing up all the rubber in the tank, took me a month or so to find all the parts to rebuild it.


 


NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Brad. I dindn't know much about the 2100-01 before I got one. I knew some, knew I wante'd one. Since I have researche'd listene'd. Learned from some of these guy's, and the saw itself. Homelitejim you are a loyal owner, and follower of a true muscle beast like me. How hard is it to replace the o ring the one you mentione'd leaking gas in the oil tank. Mine is doing it a little if sit's awhile or a bumpy ride in my trailer. Not much, or to often.


 
There's the answer to your gas in the oil tank problem Norm. Let me know if you need help with the big Husky.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Haven't done much with the Mighty 750 lately Norm. Will have a carb kit on the way shortly. I have a 33" sprocket-nose bar and a loop of .404 I can throw on it for some dirty pics this weekend. Chain's not great, but fine for pics. The saw's still soaking. That is without a doubt the DIRTIEST saw I've ever worked on. Gonna pull the "carb chamber shield" (plate on top of the carb) and carb from the saw to get some more gunk out and see what's wrong with the throttle linkage. Will check out the intake boot/carb connerctor bits, impulse line, and fuel line while I'm in there. It's kinda acting like the intake boot has an air leak...


 
Hey I recognize that bar and chain...........lol............Normzilla watch out for those rakers they were that way when I got that thing, and if Aaron tells you different, well then............you know what he's full of..............:biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Aaron, love the help never done it. Chuck say's run it. It is fine, does it a little if it sit's awhile, call me weird but I like my saw's right LOL! I know they can't be perfect, but I try and keep em close, or I'm loosing sleep at night. Jon good stuff I will lookout for the raker's LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Hey I recognize that bar and chain...........lol............Normzilla watch out for those rakers they were that way when I got that thing, and if Aaron tells you different, well then............you know what he's full of..............:biggrin:



It's OK Jon.  I won't tell Norm what you said about being up all night (in your underwear), filing the rakers down on that chain for maximum performance...:jester:

I'll get a new loop of chain for that bar before I seriously put it to wood. Just using what's there for now so that I have something on John's 750 while I test and tune it (he just gave me the powerhead to work on). I'll put it to wood once just to see what your 'custom' rakers do however.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Aaron, love the help never done it. Chuck say's run it. It is fine, does it a little if it sit's awhile, call me weird but I like my saw's right LOL! I know they can't be perfect, but I try and keep em close, or I'm loosing sleep at night. Jon good stuff I will lookout for the raker's LOL!


 
If Chuck sez it's OK, then I wouldn't worry too much. If you do decide to crack it open, just let me know. I'll study up on the IPL and we'll give it hell! Looked like you guys had some hot, dirty work to do. That section of roadway need it for sure. BTW....................when I was in HS I drag raced (and beat) more thana few 'hot' cars and bikes with my 1983 CR250R and CR480R right at that spot you were working yesterday. The trick was getting a good launch and shutting down my opponant before I ran out of gears. Top speed wasn't much to brag about with those bikes...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool Aaron, can't wait to try the 750. Be a first ever run of a 750 for me. The mighty CR480, the one I had was a hill climbing son of a biatch! Yeah dusty work LOL! Grader is the only way to do it when are yard alon has 500 road mile's. The only way to cover ground. If I know what part I need O ring wise I will get it, and love your'e help someday. I would like to get more involve'd on more in depth saw stuff as well, and your'e help would be most welcome, some learning for me. I was alway's mean with a file, and maintenance of a saw. Never got into carb kits or real serious stuff yet.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

There is a real clean! 2100 on craigslist SF bay are town of greenbrae. The guy reposted it originally it was 500. Now it is listed at 475. Has a 36in bar look's good. If I had cash I would grab it or at least make an offer. Thought I would let you guy's know, but look's pretty clean. Norm.........


----------



## Joe46

My other 2100 just showed up. Haven't fired it off yet. Came with a 32" 3/8X.063 gauge bar. Thinking I'm going to put my 32" .404 Windsor bar on it. Now awaiting a 250Mac.


----------



## Jon1212

Joe46 said:


> My other 2100 just showed up. Haven't fired it off yet. Came with a 32" 3/8X.063 gauge bar. Thinking I'm going to put my 32" .404 Windsor bar on it. Now awaiting a 250Mac.


 
You know there is a clause in the AS registration for instances like this:
*when purporting to have acquired a said saw, all claims are deemed invalid without proof of possession i.e. pictures(video, or still format), or the corroboration of possession of said saw by two other AS members [this may only be used as long as neither of said witnesses is Aaron aka Eccentric]
Also at this time if your claims of acquiring another 2100 are true then congratulations, they are truly awesome. I must reload some rep, but I'll be back to give you your due share later.


----------



## Joe46

LOL. I know no pics or it didn't happen. I can't even use my digital camera. Hopefully when my daughter returns from from Ak. in a month I'll be able to get some pics posted.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Joe46 good deal another one saweet! Jon 1212 I repe'd him for you, and me, then sent you a rep for good intent!


----------



## mdavlee

NORMZILLA44 said:


> There is a real clean! 2100 on craigslist SF bay are town of greenbrae. The guy reposted it originally it was 500. Now it is listed at 475. Has a 36in bar look's good. If I had cash I would grab it or at least make an offer. Thought I would let you guy's know, but look's pretty clean. Norm.........


 
I want one. Wish I was closer.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

mdavlee said:


> I want one. Wish I was closer.


 Let me know I will go get it for you! Offer him 400 see what he say's. Look's low hour to me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Man, gald I got that 2101, with my 660 in the shop I still can't seem to get any wood under four feet lately. Seem's like evry tree we get into lately is big, and bigger. Almost thought about selling my 044- and 372 to get another 660, and give me three big saw's. But the 044-372 are very usefull, and I like em. Great in firewood. I'm just glad I have two big timber saw's. Make's life easier in the big stuff.


----------



## blsnelling

So you're still using your 2101 in production work? Pretty cool. It certainly doesn't give up anything in performance to most modern saws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Still use it evry time I go out Brad. We due tree work as we get job's. We cut about every weekend for our hunting ranche's, probably not as much production as some Im sure lol! But that is what has impresse'd me in the 2100 line. A saw of that age, and era you would think obsolete in today's saw's. But proven far from so! I love it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I starte'd this thread for the muscle faction. The guy's who appreciate the big saw's. Not for the guy's who throw on there slipper's, and run to the backyard, and cut 2x4's. But the uy's who have benn on the sidehill's, and slope's rough terrain. The guy's who can size up a tree, and know they need a real saw, and good skill to fall it. Also the guy who can diesect, and dismantle one over a house or building. Real saw's real saw men. Could be or have been any brand, as long as it was proven in the wood's, rugged reliable, and powerfull. Seem's now like we are the few. I dindn't know a ms261 pro need's a decomp valve, and less vibration.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I wish I would have kept all the saw's I ever had, all size's, and model's would have had a good collection. Can't complain now but would have been cool to have them too. Finally identifie'd that one Homelite I use to have it was a 2100. A running S.O.B


----------



## homelitejim

used the 2100 to flush cut some poplar stumps, it was real nice to have a saw that could sweep under 30 inches of poplar at ground level and not stall out when the stump is being held up by the bar and chain, made quick work of 5 30+ inch stumps. Only problem is I ran the bar and chain in the dirt a few times there in the end and dulled up the chain pretty good, might just have to take it home and put it on the grinder. I also enjoyed the handfuls of dirt the big muffler blew into my face.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know the stump power feel well my friend! I showe'd my buddy the other day had it dawge'd in pretty good, and saw was at idle, each time I pulle'd the triggerr it pulle'd at will. Never have to finess or back it off, when falling stumping or bucking. Doing that with my 372-044, or a 046 gotta back em off, and feed em slower. Glad your'e saw is running fine


----------



## homelitejim

I was worried to really run it after I dumped a bunch of money into it, but my worries were un warranted as it performed flawlessly, it even finised up the last stump after I burried the bar in about 8 inches in the dirt. You are right about dogging it in, man am I impressed with the amount of pull it has once it is dogged in, it put my 75cc saw to shame.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Before I was introduced to my 2101, that's why I got my 660 pure stump power, when you gotta Dawg hard, and need that chain to pull. Between the two I still love both, and run em the same amount. Two different breed's but beast's alike, not that you don't know, because you are in tall cotton youreself!


----------



## homelitejim

I brought three saws with me on this trip the Homelite 995G, Husqvarna 2100CD, and Poulan 245A. The Homelite is way to big for anything but cutting a few cookies, and the Poulan only has a 20 inch bar on it so it would not reach across the stumps. It also wouldn't dog in and pull and had to baby it but I started with it because it was the only saw I had along that does not have a full wrap handle for flush cutting. I ended up grabing the 2100 because of its 30 inch bar and was glad I did because I finished all five stumps in the same amout of time it took me to cut the one with the Poulan. It was nice to stop in mid cut and re position myself and just grab a handful of throttle and have the chips start flying without backing it out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love it man! Like I was there myself. I wish they carrie'd 30in bar's more, and in stock handy size for a shorty like me. Mine has a 34, and it's managable. My 660 came with a 36, good for bucking, but just to hard being short to keep it off the ground. And I never have thrown chain's so much. Every 36in I have run throw's chain's easy in limbing. I will catch up with you tommorow night, thank's for sharing, and the chit chat!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'm back how's the trip Jim?, and the saw for all occasion's the stump killer?


----------



## blsnelling

Norm, you know you can't go anywhere. You love hanging out here and talking about your 2101 too much


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanx Brad, buddy, and none of that was directed at you, hope you know. I find your'e thread's amusing, informative, and real! You know your'e saw's. Hillbillyjim was telling me about the stump's he just made ground level with his! I love em


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You still kiling stump's Jim?


----------



## homelitejim

No the stump work is done, I tried to get the fire chief out here to let me cut down a big dead maple and a few dead poplar trees but permission was denied by the base commander as I was not a govenment worker. I will be packing them up for the trip home tomorrow digging out only the 995G when I get to the coast for some pics, and then home by sunday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! Hope the trip has been good so far. Imagine those stump's there last thought's the Horror! I am heade'd out to file up the 2101 back at some hunting ranch cutting tommorow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cut down a oak today on one of our hunting ranche's. Thought it would be easier than it was by myself. It wasn't everything leaning over a fence, and there was some good living tree's I dind't want to demolish. Rigge'd, and pulle'd one myselfo too. No time to chase holding wood had to cut hard, and fast grabbe'd the 2101. Try pic's later.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

View attachment 195235
View attachment 195236
View attachment 195237
View attachment 195238
Brought the pup's along for the fun, and support! My 2101 was still leaking gas into the oil tank, so I stoppe'd by my saw shop on the way. It was the manual oiler over ride afterall. They gave me the O ring's let me use the shop, and ther tool's. No charge those guy's are awesome.


----------



## blsnelling

If I ever get the time, I've now got the parts to go through the 2101


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Brad, you have a hard time finding part's?


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Brad, you have a hard time finding part's?


 
Nope, just takes a week or two to get them sometimes.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal! So you are going to do some porting? Man alive! Be no stopping it. So far I have been able to get what's neede'd also. How much longer untill youre's will be on the road?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome friend's! Real storie's, real saw's real friend's, any brand welcome. Many out ther have proven thre worth over time. Saw's, and men.


----------



## 056 kid

Sell the 084 Brad.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How's it going kid? Anybody want to follow me, the land of big saw's, and tall cotton this way:bringit:


----------



## mdavlee

Hey norm how's it going? I haven't called about the saw up north. I bought a 576 autotune to send to be tested with the 441 so that took my saw money for a couple weeks unless I sell the 660. I do want to get a 6+ cube saw to play with. :msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im doing good man thank's. I think he still has the saw, and didn't repost it let me know. I would gladly put it under the microscope for you, and pick up if neede'd. Hang on to that 66 man. Congrat's on the new saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thought 6 cubic inche's was mentione'd in here once or twice, or more No sticky? LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

*It's sticky once more.....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thought 6 cubic inche's was mentione'd in here once or twice, or more No sticky? LOL!


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177986-19.htm#post3123365


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lol!


----------



## grantwolland

*here's the hot rod's older brother!*

here is my 1973-1974 1100CD. the pic with the long bar is the 44" I put on the 2100. now it wears a 32" with full comp chisel! gonna try it out on some hedge real soon. this saw was low hour compared to the 2100. only had to give it a fluff and buff, never cracked the engine with the exception of the muffler mod. Unfortunately the clutch cover was cracked when i got it and it had to be modified-"shortened".
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2208.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2208.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN2210.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN2210.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/?action=view&amp;current=DSCN1505.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/grantwolland/saw%20pics/DSCN1505.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I think I have told you this before, but man Grant that thing is beautifull! Bet it doesn't even breathe hard with that 44in bar eh? Nice saw's my friend.


----------



## jockeydeuce

That's a great 1100!!!! 

I actually like the "cut down" clutch cover....I do that quite often on 288's when the rear of the cover gets broken.


----------



## Joe46

That old 3 rivet Oregon bar is very appropriate on that 1100:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My 660 is still in the shop, and my 2101 has been doing big stuff all big stuff! Single hande'd. Never was a secondary saw was made for the front line.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Last night I had a dream. It was about flagship saw's! I was counting them like sheep, and slept like a baby!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Parmeter, and I had to get a big pine down last night before dark. It split into two trees about 30 feet up it was about 80 feet, and 3 foot plus through. Cut a section of wire fence, and put it right between two post's perfect! Got it bucke'd into round's just before dark no daylight to spare it was a freebie. My very dear friend passed away, and we did it for his wife. Tried to pay us 3 times, and she broke down in tear's when we dindn't take the cash she was touched. You don't get many friend's like them, and what are friend's for pay me you kidding. Would have had a couple good pic's but John's step daughter was elected camera man, and she got tie'd up playing with the neighboor's kid. Well we got it down anyway.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

View attachment 197585
Here's one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A place for Veteran Faller's, and good feller's= Good guy's not to be mixed up with faller's LOL! Real, and big saw's not for newbie feller's, but real faller's!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ausneil 1

wow, you guys love your 2100's.
just registered in this forum and i am interested why the 2100 is so popular when larger saws are still being used.
later neil


----------



## tdi-rick

ausneil 1 said:


> wow, you guys love your 2100's.
> just registered in this forum and i am interested why the 2100 is so popular when larger saws are still being used.
> later neil


 

I forgot to point this thread out, should've realised you couldn't resist a 2100 thread


----------



## ausneil 1

haha, rick, just thinking why when bigger saws are still sold and used every day.


tdi-rick said:


> I forgot to point this thread out, should've realised you couldn't resist a 2100 thread


----------



## dave k

I ve just added a 288 to keep my 2101's company, got the 288 and the 346 from fellow member nmurph and Im very pleased with them. I did a quick vid of the 288 when it arrived today it is on my youtube TrreworkDK feel free to put it on here !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello Aussie brothers! Dave K nice stuff! I run my 2101 all the time.


----------



## ausneil 1

thanks mate,,
I see an odd name here i seem to know, even old mac bob.
I can add a little to your thread as a few 2100s are still racing in australia, a couple with pipes and some without.
I tested a modified production class 2100 on the weekend for another racing mate, its just rebuilt using a 394 piston with 1 ring, mild porting and piston work plus a cutted original carby.
testing in spotted gum (hard wood) blocks, the saw hung on quite well as it was only basicly tuned. Another 2100 to re enter the racing ring for sure. I will ask him to send me a few pics of this saw so i can show them.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello Aussie brothers! Dave K nice stuff! I run my 2101 all the time.[/QUOTE


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Ausneil1. I have a 6 or so year old 660. I get into alot of big stuff, and used the 660 all the time, before getting the 2101. At first I thought it would be mostly a backup saw. Wrong I use it as much as the 660 love em both. It is really impressive to me that a saw that age is as good, or better than current model's similar in size.


----------



## little possum

Is the thread where somebody posted a pic of a trapezoid shaped K&N filter? Uh, thought I seen one, and now I cant find it!


----------



## mdavlee

Zach madsens carries a k&n 12 that is trapezoid shaped for 288s that fits under the stock cover.


----------



## little possum

mdavlee said:


> Zach madsens carries a k&n 12 that is trapezoid shaped for 288s that fits under the stock cover.


 
Maybe thats where I seen it  Right color saw, just a little bit too small... Started work on 281 #1 today


----------



## Jon1212

mdavlee said:


> Zach madsens carries a k&n 12 that is trapezoid shaped for 288s that fits under the stock cover.


 
Speaking of 288's, did any of you fellas ever here about Norm's buddy who traded a book to a guy for a 288 in return?...............

I got my 2100 all primed, and ready to go cut some big trees on the 17th of this month. Man this waiting is like standing in front of the microwave watching the burrito cook..............it seems to make time go slower.........


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of 288's, did any of you fellas ever here about Norm's buddy who traded a book to a guy for a 288 in return?...............
> 
> I got my 2100 all primed, and ready to go cut some big trees on the 17th of this month. Man this waiting is like standing in front of the microwave watching the burrito cook..............it seems to make time go slower.........


 
Where you cuttin' big trees on the 17th?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jon, I am gonna ask him tommorow if he is home, what book it was that got him a 288xp. I am gonna hit him up for it again. It's been awhile I want it. He told me if I found him a good saw in trade, preferablly a Stihl then I could take the 288, he has no attachment to it. I do I have to have one.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Where you cuttin' big trees on the 17th?


 
Aaron, up off of Hwy 88 above Pioneer at about 6200'. It's all pine and cedar, but a few are 3-4'+ diameter.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jon, I am gonna ask him tommorow if he is home, what book it was that got him a 288xp. I am gonna hit him up for it again. It's been awhile I want it. He told me if I found him a good saw in trade, preferablly a Stihl then I could take the 288, he has no attachment to it. I do I have to have one.


 
Norm, I've got a 009L, and a whole stack of books by my ####ter that I have read. If he wants to make a deal


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron, up off of Hwy 88 above Pioneer at about 6200'. It's all pine and cedar, but a few are 3-4'+ diameter.



Sounds like a hoot. Too far for me though...





> Norm, I've got a 009L, and a whole stack of books by my ####ter that I have read. If he wants to make a deal


 
Good luck with that one Jon!:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Got off the phone with my buddy Dave, about an hour ago. Got the skinny he traded a all about horseshoing book, for the 288. I told him you guy's got a kick out of it, and he said you gotta understand it wasn't any book, but like the holy bible of shoing. LOL! ha dindn't get it some guy's just aren't saw fanatic's like we are!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Spent most of the summer, down my 660. Had to cut alot of big stuff this summer, was glad to have the 2101, who has prove'd more than worthy. I got my 660 back on thursday, and was very happy just the same. Both front runner's, both top shelf! Anymore I couldn't choose between the two


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jumpe'd on Ebay last night, been awhile just wanted to look at canon bar's. Before I could type anything it automatically brought up a pic, and suggesstion. A 2101xp I thought are you kidding the site know's me, or read's mind's LOL! Did notice ther value has gone up. If I had the money I would get more of em. Not for value or sale wise, but I truel'y feel one of the all time best


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well may sound like a broken record, but Son of a ##### The 2101 is bulletproof. I wish they would bring it back. That thing bailed me out this summer. Nothing but big wood to cut. And the 660 was in the shop, and out for a month. The 22 year old is still a FLAGSHIP SAW:flag:


----------



## joeclimbing

*I use my 2101 Anniversary model more since I started reading your thread, Norm.*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well may sound like a broken record, but Son of a ##### The 2101 is bulletproof. I wish they would bring it back. That thing bailed me out this summer. Nothing but big wood to cut. And the 660 was in the shop, and out for a month. The 22 year old is still a FLAGSHIP SAW:flag:


 
I'd forgotten how nice it sounds and it gives my old body a good honest workout.

Joe


----------



## Husqvarna Hands

*285/2100*

Not to take away from this post at all fellas but I have a 285 witha 2100 p/c . What I did was take the saw in to shop to get the gov worked on but they failed. Is there a price what this saw is worth cause I think its going top go. Husqvarna hands


----------



## shaker223

I broke down and bought a 2101xp to see what they are all about. Waiting for some parts to finish it up. It ran and cut good but needed anti vibes, spikes...etc. It had some parts on it for a chain brake but I probably won't put that all back on as most were missing. I need to repair a small hole in the oil tank too.

Surprisingly, it had 170-175psi of compression and started up within 6-7 pulls. Dang, that thing can be heavy to pull over. Had it rip the cord out of my hand a few times.

This is way more saw than I will ever need.

One question, is there any way to truly tell if it is an XP? The top cover says so and looks original to the machine. The VIN tag says 2101 but no XP.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Joe, That is great to hear my friend! You are a loyal 2101 man Husqvarna hand's post up a pic, and description here of youre saw, and we can help put on a value. There is a thread on how to plug the governor using aluminum from a can. You can also get a welsh plug. There are also later model carb's like I have, with no governor. Shaker that's awesome, welcome to the club:rockn::yourock: Get that sucker running good, it will grow on you after a few outing's. You kinda get hooke'd get's in youre blood. The xp I have seen on the cover's, not sure of serial number if it would be listed. Some guy's do change the cover's. I believe all 2101's were xp, could be wrong. Norm..........


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Norm!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UaKdPdNRd84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Husqvarna Hands

*saw pic's*

OkNormzilla I"ll get some pictures up on here of it - just bear with me for a little bit.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Hey Norm!


 
LOVED the pics. Would have chosen different music however....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice stuff Randy, yeah Aaron sometime's I wish video's just dindn't have music at all. Where is owl creek?


----------



## RandyMac

Owl Creek is about 15 miles East of Fortuna, in the infamous "Headwaters" area. I posted that because they were using big Huskys.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I notice'd that Randy, and thank's for thinking of me. Have read some of the headwater's cotroversy. Speaking of big huskie's you run the 1100 yet?


----------



## RandyMac

Looking for a bar and chain, need to switch out the clutch drum for a rim sprocket.

These goofy guys are using big Huskys.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Py3dAYwmBQU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## shaker223

Is the handle/tank assembly aluminum on a 2101?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Oregon still has the clutche's available new, I had to get one for my 2101. I know you were wanting a 36in bar, but I have a 28in if you want it. Probably to short for you. I have a 34 on mine.


----------



## sachsmo

shaker223 said:


> Is the handle/tank assembly aluminum on a 2101?


 
Yup,

same with the 2100, only the 1100 had the plastic handle (the tank was still magnesium)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So the older 1100, was plastic? Weird why did they do that, and then back to metal. I didn't know that.


----------



## sachsmo

1100CD






2100CD


Don't know if it holds true for all of them,, but my 1100 has the plastic handle. Perhaps there were some casting problems on the earlier ones?


----------



## shaker223

sachsmo said:


> Yup,
> 
> same with the 2100, only the 1100 had the plastic handle (the tank was still magnesium)


 
Cool, thanks! I need to have the tank welded in one spot to fix an oil reservoir leak.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, that's kind of cool probably rare really. I have never seen that before. Now we gotta research it man. Cause I gotta know LOL! Curious I guess. You may have something thereopcorn: Still neat to see never would have guesse'd it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What is the yellow one in the background? Pioneer or partner? Nice looking saw.


----------



## timberdollars

*2101xp W*

Heres a pic of my very nice perfect running 2101xp West Coast, Non gov carb and never had a chain brake, not even a spot for it. All oem never worked on (yet) I killed one of the starter prawls so far, glad there are three of them. Compression "wow" I can carry it around by the starter handle with full tanks and a 34" bc with it turning over. Had it about 2 years. going to be my milling saw. COST!!! $255.00 out the door local pawn shop, no one wanted it!!!!!


----------



## little possum

Since Im so nice and embed your picture, Im first on the list when it needs to go right 

Nice saw!


----------



## timberdollars

*2101xp W*

Oh Little Possum!!! Thanks for the embed, as for it going anywhere, not much chance of that. I bought it because it was too good to pass up even came with 36" bc brand new. I didn't need it but thought about buying a mill to play with. Still don't have the mill but it is next months toy. These saws are workhorses thats what they are for, I just wish it wasn't so nice as mills can really ruin a saw. They are truelly great powerhouses and As far as I'm concerned in a league of there own. (metal case, sky high compression ratio, bullet proof crankcase, strong AV system)
I do believe they were the last metal case saws to sell in the US, mine is a 1989 anniversary all metal still.
They were VERY VERY popular out west here, I know a faller here who still uses in 2100 daily.

Anyhow thanks for letting me share.


----------



## little possum

Didnt figure it would leave. But I had to try. hah

But its yours, so use it how you want to! 

Ill find one, once I get my priorities straight


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Timber dollar's, sweet ass saw dude:msp_thumbup: Little possum I would trie'd to. You just gotta ask. I agree bullet proof stand alone:glasses-cool:


----------



## paccity

was dinkin around with ol snorty today scrounged threw the parts boxes and found enough to put a k&n on it . i'll order one tomarrow. still need to cut the cover for the filter . can't wait to go lean on it again.View attachment 199837
View attachment 199838
View attachment 199839


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'll be here waitingopcorn: To hear a good war story or see more pic's. Paccity


----------



## joeclimbing

That's a gorgeous saw and a piece of westcoast history. I see yours has the anniversary emblem as well. Don't you love the way it sounds? 

Hats off to Norm for being true to the 2101 legend. 


Joe


----------



## timberdollars

*West Coast 2101 MUSCLE*

THANKS ALL FOR THE REPLY'S I just went out and fired it up to hear that "One of a kind idle" I had my buddy start it as my arm was sore from tossing firewood. My buddy's a stihl guy but man he wants one bad!!! 
Yes my saws the Uncommon "W' version anniversary, I didn't really pay attention a couple years ago when I bought it, I didn't even realize it was a West Coast model till I saw the tag a week later, then started wondering what happened to the chain brake? Well that was answered quickly! theres no place for it. So I started checking around and took it to my local dealer to ask about starter prawls, Well that was fun I was offered a CRAZY amount of money for it so I left quickly before I was tempted!! (cash or trade for MS*** *** he said)
So thats the story behind it, I only used it once really so far, I fell a 36" cedar that was a wind hazard.
I still want a Partner P100 to compare to it, I know the 2101 will eat it but its just something I want to do.
I have feelers out around my area for monster Husky's, so far turned up a couple 480cd only. Again I'm glad everyone enjoys the pics, I thought Id show a little WEST COAST off, its my contribution to this site.


----------



## timberdollars

*2101xp Anniversary edition*

Hey Joe, My 2101xp had a twin brother that was separated at birth, I do believe your pictured 2101xp it its biological brother. I was told the other had a chain brake and was taken to BC. I was also told that they age very well for 22 year olds and the twin should be in the same condition and sound the same.

Nice saw and plates.


----------



## little possum

480cd only.. he says  

Nice saws fellas!


----------



## timberdollars

*2101 cost versus 480*

yes I agree Little Possum 480cd are good saws, but I have choices when it comes to my chainsaw addiction, I can't buy them all I haven't enough green stuff. the 480 seem to run more than 2100/2101 saws so????
I'll let everyone know If I find some I can't buy.


----------



## little possum

I know the feeling. We had about 100. 60 runners. Trying my best to thin them out


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's for the compliment Joe. I have been running saw's a long time, and one thing I take real serious. My saw's, and my cutting. LOng enough to know when you have found the real Mcoy! We should start a club a 2101 club, and of course the 1100-2100 are included.


----------



## timberdollars

*2101 the 1 issue*

Ok love them, hands down great saws, 1 issue always burning in the back of my head!!!! Is my carb throttle shaft loose yet! Seems they go fast when they start eggin out. most replacements I see are loose too. Its my one issue and its not just limited to these saws. I'll have to pick up a NEW OEM one before I can't get them anymore for when mine gets loose. easy fix for great saws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No issue's here yet, hope it stay's that way. They definately have a following don't they!


----------



## joeclimbing

*2100 club and 1100 - 2100*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's for the compliment Joe. I have been running saw's a long time, and one thing I take real serious. My saw's, and my cutting. LOng enough to know when you have found the real Mcoy! We should start a club a 2101 club, and of course the 1100-2100 are included.



Count me in, Norm.

Joe


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on! Wonder how we get started? We will see they get there place in the hall of fame though:msp_thumbup: Thank's Joe.


----------



## ausneil 1

Bloody hell, that vid has been round a lot of forums, i just saw it amongst all this interesting disscussion. I only raced that 125 a handfull of runs, as i blew it up.


QUOTE=ozflea;2978824]What a load of horse crap sure there's the odd one or two that might stir a little dust now and them but in there day Mac was it.





And SP125's are still floggin' em ............... did you notice what came second .......... who cares Mac won.

McBob.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lol!


----------



## blsnelling

Anyone know of a source for a 2101 crankcase gasket? I can't find the PN for it in the IPL. It only seems to show it as part of a complete gasket kit, which is NLA. BTW, mine is all cleaned up. I'm now having to wait on a few more parts.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good new's on the progress Brad. So do you just need a crank seal, or a different part?


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good new's on the progress Brad. So do you just need a crank seal, or a different part?


 
Let's just say it wasn't a good day for the 2101 A $75 used part will fix it though. I already have the crank seals. I just can't find a source for a case gasket. That will be a pain to make, and is only .005 thick.


----------



## blsnelling

I won't go into the ugly details, but let's just say, I need a crankshaft. I put an offer on one on eBay. I'm also going to order new Caber rings. Mine had .035 and .030 end gap!. Also ordering a new kill switch, fuel filter, and Elastostart pull start handle. My carb kit should be here Monday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bummer man sorry to hear that my friend. I know you will get it done, and right definatly a saw worth the fixing:msp_thumbup: If you cant find the part try my friend's at the saw shop, they have pulle'd off obsolete part's for me more than once. Cloverdale saw, and mower 707-894-2273


----------



## blsnelling

Here are the port timing number. This is after I removed the cylinder gasket, which set the squish to .024".

Exhaust - 107
Transfers - 124
Intake - 73

These are very conservative numbers. Should be lots of room for improvement. I do plan on porting it before putting it back together.


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bummer man sorry to hear that my friend. I know you will get it done, and right definatly a saw worth the fixing:msp_thumbup: If you cant find the part try my friend's at the saw shop, they have pulle'd off obsolete part's for me more than once. Cloverdale saw, and mower 707-894-2273


 
Finding a crank is no problem, although frustrating to need one There are several on eBay now. The only problem part is the case gasket.

On a better note, the muffler is looking real good. Some yahoo punched 5 holes in the front of it, like with a punch or something. Pretty pathetic MM. I welded them shut and ground it flat. A fresh coat of paint and it looks great.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well I guess if they were all straight forward it might get boring LOL! Try them guy's see if they can get you the gasket. Can't wait until another 2101 hit's the road!


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Try them guy's see if they can get you the gasket. Can't wait until another 2101 hit's the road!


 
Do you have their contact info, or where you going to check? Wasn't clear. BTW, I bought a really nice crank for $68 shipped. *Still looking for that case gasket though.*


----------



## RandyMac

Cloverdale is such a pretty little town, much nicer after the 101 bypassed it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brad there number is707-894-2273. Figure may be easier for you to explain, and cut out the middle man. If not can do it no sweat. Chuck, and Darin father and son shop. Have some real outstanding supplier's. Randy cloverdale is nice. I agree much better with the bypass!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Any luck Brad? Man one saw I wouldn't mind have two of! If I had the cash the one in the classified's would be mine too!


----------



## kotex

is there a bar oil adjuster on the 2100?is it hidden somewhere? or am i just an idiot that aint seeing it ? this thing is shooting oil like i have never seen.


----------



## greg176

You have to remove the oil pump to adjust it.There are two screws on top of the pump.If you are running a tiny bar (under 28")the longer of the two screws on the top of the pump goes in the aft hole.


----------



## Jon1212

greg176 said:


> You have to remove the oil pump to adjust it.There are two screws on top of the pump.If you are running a tiny bar (under 28")the longer of the two screws on the top of the pump goes in the aft hole.


 
did you just say afthole?...........................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greg176

The manual says to put screw A in the I hole not screw I in the A hole.


----------



## kotex

thank you...dont have a manual sooo...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Good shiat, and another good feature they sling out that oil, for big bar's. Mine to all saw's should, and all saw's 6.0 cube's give or take should have a manual oil overide! Good info Greg. Hope all the thread fan's, and muscle saw's are doing well my friend's


----------



## kotex

it does throw the oil gota remember to drain the bar oil when just workin on it.made a big mess


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! They definately leak when you park em too. They do get the oil out there when you need it. One feature I really like.


----------



## grantwolland

*try this one brad...*

ifn snelling is still looking for a crankcase gasket, try this number= 501290601
it was listed as the gasket for the 2100 until 1984 but then for some reason it was omitted from the ipls...don't think there is too much different. i just used it on my 2100 rebuild. no problems...


----------



## kotex

i have an early 2100 and my parts manuel shows that same pn. for the gasket


----------



## homelitejim

Seems like it has been a while since I've seen some pics posted in this thread so here are some to drool over. Your Welcome!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

View attachment 201251
View attachment 201252
View attachment 201254
I agree Jim been to long. And haven't heard from you in a coon's age! Misse'd ya brother. Had to bust out the 2101, and 660 finished this oak the on with the Humbolt face. Had to pull over both side's. One had a hard lean over the vineyard fence. This tree died from sudden oak death. It has been spreading rapidly here, mostly in tan oak. It was good to have the 660 back. I gave em equal run time, and they are equally impressive, they ran flawless:kilt: The other is one of my best friend's, and hunting/cutting partner's, 150 feet up a redwood. Been getting some sidework again lately.


----------



## blsnelling

I got home from the TN GTG tonight to find a 2101 crankshaft setting on the kitchen counter If I'm lucky, I might get it put together this week, but I'm not betting on it. I want to port the jug, and have to get ready for the Poulan GTG this coming weekend.


----------



## homelitejim

Nice photos there Norm, I have been busy with work and getting ready for winter, lots of firewood needs cut split and stacked also been getting wood for friends, which means little computer time.


----------



## homelitejim

blsnelling said:


> I got home from the TN GTG tonight to find a 2101 crankshaft setting on the kitchen counter If I'm lucky, I might get it put together this week, but I'm not betting on it. I want to port the jug, and have to get ready for the Poulan GTG this coming weekend.


 
That saw is a beast as it was originally made should be a saw the saw gods would not be ashamed to use when you are done with it. Looks like I will be searching my corner of the north west for complete chain brake clutch covers as they are getting in high demand, you guys will have first dibs on any I find.


----------



## blsnelling

homelitejim said:


> Looks like I will be searching my corner of the north west for complete chain brake clutch covers as they are getting in high demand, you guys will have first dibs on any I find.


 
That would be awesome. I appreciate it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hope you get it done on time Brad, and well just can't wait myself until it's on the road. Maybe we could go on tour:rockn: Jim I hear ya man, winter is coming here, and I still am trying to get my own firewood, and help friends do the same, as well. Thak's for getting pic's to show up for me:msp_thumbup: Maybe I will take a computer class, but damn that would cut into my air time here, and we know that can't happen!


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hope you get it done on time Brad, and well just can't wait myself until it's on the road. Maybe we could go on tour:rockn:


 
I'm going on stike until you find me a clutch cover with a working chain brake


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Got my feeler's out as well Brother! I also hit my shop up evry time Im there. There is a 2100 with the p&C off on the floor. Me thinks it just need's ring's. The owner so far has wanted to keep it, but I keep on em. It would be some mean Franken-Muscle! I will start banging on door's again Brad! P.S the one's I see most guy's pulle'd the brake handle's off, like mine.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Got my feeler's out as well Brother! I also hit my shop up evry time Im there. There is a 2100 with the p&C off on the floor. Me thinks it just need's ring's. The owner so far has wanted to keep it, but I keep on em. It would be some mean Franken-Muscle! I will start banging on door's again Brad! P.S the one's I see most guy's pulle'd the brake handle's off, like mine.


 
That is what I have found also, had a low compression 2100 with the top cover off and a K&N filter on it but it was gone the last time I was there, don't remember if it had a chain brake or not. I have a secret parts place that I can check, just haven't been there in a while, will try to get there on wednesday if I don't go and get a load of wood for trade for a generator or two. I also got a line on a few old big saws that have been promised to me but I have no clue what they are, probably just some Homelite super 2s.


----------



## kotex

seems whenever i ask about the 2100 all i get is funny looks.noone around here evr sold them i guess


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Jim, and I am going to keep plugging away at my shop buddie's. They ask the owner here, and there for me, but he probably is a fan like we are, and knows what kind of saw's they are. But man I just wouldnt have been able to sleep with it sitting for so long. Fix it already! Yeah and no brake hanldle. Kotex what is your'e first name? I feel funny just calling you kotex, but what kind of timber is in Indiana I have never been there or seen the land. Any pic's? Hey the guy's who give you the funny look's tell them to tune in to a episode of Arboristsite one evening, featuring tonight's guest star! the mighty 2101!


----------



## dave k

As always when I drop in to check the latest on this thread, it's fun !
Brad I am being lazy and not going back through the posts but the chain brake on your 2101 what is needed to get it up and running ?
Barely keeping on track I know, but I've just added a Tree Slingered 390 XP to the working fleet and it is a very impressive saw! I bought it from another member, Troy G, and I am sure even Brad would be impressed by the condition of the saw it was so clean and unmarked it was hard to believe it had seen any work.
This is one of the great threads on the site which in turn has some great members posting so keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Joe46

I have to admit, Jim's 2100 is the first one I've seen with a chain brake. The 480 IPl I have also have shows a chain brake, but I've owned 4 of them and not one had a brake. A Husky mystery i guess?


----------



## kotex

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Jim, and I am going to keep plugging away at my shop buddie's. They ask the owner here, and there for me, but he probably is a fan like we are, and knows what kind of saw's they are. But man I just wouldnt have been able to sleep with it sitting for so long. Fix it already! Yeah and no brake hanldle. Kotex what is your'e first name? I feel funny just calling you kotex, but what kind of timber is in Indiana I have never been there or seen the land. Any pic's? Hey the guy's who give you the funny look's tell them to tune in to a episode of Arboristsite one evening, featuring tonight's guest star! the mighty 2101!


 
name is marty. and we dont have giant trees like y'all have out there lots of oaks, maples, hickories, cedar, osage,....average big trees about 30 to 40 in. across. i guess they just didnt sell many of them big saws around here. but i havent realy come across very many old husqvarnas around here at so...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dave k, thank's for the kind words! Sent you a rep. Joe I havent seen many brake handles either, you know why those Huskie's were for the serious only! Usually faller's who usually pulled em LOL! They do it to the Stihl's here too. Figured Indiana not big on big timber, and nice to know the name Marty. When I started this thread thought it would fizzle out, was hoping it wouldn't but figured it would. Anybody ever heard of a 2101? LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know the rule's it didn't happen without these. Friday finished an Oak take down. Bob jenning's one of my best friend's using the splitter.View attachment 201374
View attachment 201375


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I know the rule's it didn't happen without these. Friday finished an Oak take down. Bob jenning's one of my best friend's using the splitter.View attachment 201374
> View attachment 201375


 
like the rap around handles, not seen much out here, some of my old 125 macs have them.
Your trees look different to ours


----------



## Jon1212

This is my 2100CD, and it is very early in the vintage(1980 or earlier). It wasn't made with a brake, and I don't plan on putting one on it either. I figure with gravitational pull plus the weight of this Big Orange Mutha kickback is somewhat reduced................View attachment 201694
View attachment 201695
View attachment 201696


----------



## Eccentric

*Sorry Jon.......but this is for your own good.*



Jon1212 said:


> This is my 2100CD, and it is very early in the vintage(1980 or earlier). It wasn't made with a brake, and I don't plan on putting one on it either. I figure with gravitational pull plus the weight of this Big Orange Mutha kickback is somewhat reduced................View attachment 201694
> View attachment 201695
> View attachment 201696


 
I'm afraid that I'll just have to contact your better half and inform her that this saw is too dangerous for you. With recent developments, she's sure to believe me. I'll tell her that I will come by to pick it up while you're at work to save you from further injury. Now what's your home # again???:jester:


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> I'm afraid that I'll just have to contact your better half and inform her that this saw is too dangerous for you. With recent developments, she's sure to believe me. I'll tell her that I will come by to pick it up while you're at work to save you from further injury. Now what's your home # again???:jester:


 
Aaron,
Though I appreciate your willingness to protect me from further injury, I need you to remember it was the tree that broke my fibula, and not the saw. Besides I was using my 288XP when I got attacked by that Mother###### pine tree. I'm sure Norm will attest to this about the 288, it is like Charleton Heston, and his gun. "If you want my 288, you'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands."
As for my home number it's (530) EAT-####........................................


----------



## shaker223

I'm picking my tank up tomorrow. Had to have it welded as the previous owner ran it with 4 of the 6 AV broken. A hole was worn into the oil reservoiur. I'll get some pics as soon as I get it back together.


----------



## blsnelling

I *finally *got most of my 2101 back together this evening. If the cylinder was ready, it would be running. I laid out the port work a couple nights ago, but haven't done any grinding on it yet. There's a LOT of room for improvement in this jug. Should be a real runner when it's done. The carb has a new OEM kit installed. New crank seals. New starter pawl springs

New aftermarket Elastostart. New kill switch. New loop handle. New caps.






Holes welded up in muffler.





A newer clutch cover. New bar nuts


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ausneil1, I love the wraps too! The closest we have to youre trees that I know of, are the blue gum's I believe. Some Ironbark here, and there. Jon, that thing is a work of art, and you know my love for 288's as well. Aaron good shiat!


----------



## ausneil 1

Oh dear, nearly was gonna say thats the first saw to have its flywheel visable from the clutch side, then i realised what you had done, pic 3 i was referring to. Nice pics..





blsnelling said:


> I *finally *got most of my 2101 back together this evening. If the cylinder was ready, it would be running. I laid out the port work a couple nights ago, but haven't done any grinding on it yet. There's a LOT of room for improvement in this jug. Should be a real runner when it's done. The carb has a new OEM kit installed. New crank seals. New starter pawl springs
> 
> New aftermarket Elastostart. New kill switch. New loop handle. New caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes welded up in muffler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newer clutch cover. New bar nuts


----------



## Ductape

Wow, Brad that saw looks great cleaned up. Makes mine look like a boat anchor.

Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## Joe46

Agreed. Very good job!


----------



## ausneil 1

[video=youtube_share;vrCtJHkg8Wk]http://youtu.be/vrCtJHkg8Wk[/video]



Something a little different guys, just found this run with a nos injected 2100 one of our NSW guys races.
This saw is still being tuned and improves each time i see it.
In this final, the 2100 appears slower on time than in the heats, but as ben found out soon as the race was over his nos bottle ran out of gas so the saw was going naturaly.
All going correctly for him and the final result could of been a lot closer.

Bulahdelah show 2010
final... U100cc unlimited modified production.
timber..14inch blue gum.

this final won by... myself, 394 piped
2nd...Ben Monford, nos 2100
3rd.. Dan Kerr, with a borrowed 395


----------



## Ductape




----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ausneil1, nice video. Ductape how is the saw running? Let me know if you want to part with it. I ran mine yesterday. I love that thing more, and more every day.


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ductape how is the saw running?


 


I started it when I got it home....... just to watch it bounce around the floor. Haven't even had a few free minutes to adjust the chain and clean it up a little, but hopefully before next weekend. I have some log length firewood down. I'm anxious to try it out. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## paccity

got to use it in this the otherday,did good exept it didnt clear chips as good as i'd like. running 42" fullcomp be better with skip. ran the 288 elimanator 32" skip , realy moved the chips. the mac did pratty good with 46"fullcomp you could lean on it harder with slower chain speed. go ahead and flame in the bar , but it works.View attachment 202135


----------



## ausneil 1

Good score, don't worry about its appearance, it will tidy up and look good as well, maybe some husky orange on the top covers. At least she is running.

Thanks norm, 
i was going to put up his semi final run but one of the guys made a meal of his cut and i did not want to humiliate him on a public forum. I should keep looking through my collection and should find more 2100 vids.



Ductape said:


>


----------



## ausneil 1

paccity said:


> got to use it in this the otherday,did good exept it didnt clear chips as good as i'd like. running 42" fullcomp be better with skip. ran the 288 elimanator 32" skip , realy moved the chips. the mac did pratty good with 46"fullcomp you could lean on it harder with slower chain speed. go ahead and flame in the bar , but it works.View attachment 202135


 
Looks like you have been haveing fun in that pic. 
what is the mac a 797 or ct 125 or something else. I have a few like that one


----------



## paccity

890 , thanks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal fella's, good saw's, good time's, good wood and good guy's! That's what this thread is all about.


----------



## ausneil 1

paccity said:


> 890 , thanks.


 
ok, i need to look that one up on the mike acres site, never heard of that one


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know we have the 660 thread too, but gotta give this one credit where due, bailed me outa some big shiat! A thread where all saw brand's are welcome as long as they have muscle!View attachment 202217
View attachment 202218
View attachment 202219


----------



## shaker223

shaker223 said:


> I'm picking my tank up tomorrow. Had to have it welded as the previous owner ran it with 4 of the 6 AV broken. A hole was worn into the oil reservoiur. I'll get some pics as soon as I get it back together.


 
Dang, it still has some weepage (way better than the big azz hole though).....time for some JB.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep, at least it's a runner and you slowed the leak down.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ausneil1, nice video. Ductape how is the saw running? Let me know if you want to part with it. I ran mine yesterday. I love that thing more, and more every day.


 
Norm, just a quick question....
have you done much with a 3120.
My reason for asking is this, i like the 2100 as well, i cut logs professionaly with them for years when they were the currant big husky saw, but later the 3120 came to our bush and they became the top saw for the pro. I also cut big logs for years with the 3120 in old growth timber and they made me a lot of money.
Another thing, we ran oregon CJX skip square sharpened when it came out on the 3120 and that made the big saws even better which we never had on the older 2100's. square sharpened chains cut through our thick bark like butter.

The 2100 is not much lighter than the 3120 and over a full days logfalling the 3120 will produce a lot more wood on the ground.

i am not knocking the old 2100, i simply have used both to make a good living and both served me very well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No, to be honest not used a 3120. Know what they are, and capable of. I am impressed with the one at work just by running it, and feel. I have cut with 076's, 084's. With me having my 660, and the 2101 I have never needed anything bigger. I have been able to tackle big stuff with ease. On the other hand I have a real good friend, and timber faller in oregon. He run's 660's, and 880's. He said if he was man enough he would use the 880 all day. I have held the 3120 in one arm, and my 2101 in the other there is a substantial weight difference. I can run the 2101 all day. The 3120 has 3-4 lbs I believe over the 2101. Between my 660, and 2101 not a world of difference in weight to the feel for me I know the 2101 is heavier, but they feel close when I run em. I am sure the 880, and 3120 would win the race, but for me I am very content, and happy with the two I have. If I had extra cash I would have a 880 or 3120 too, at least just to have LOL! But believe me it would be put to use in big Euacalptus. Good question though dude.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No, to be honest not used a 3120. Know what they are, and capable of. I am impressed with the one at work just by running it, and feel. I have cut with 076's, 084's. With me having my 660, and the 2101 I have never needed anything bigger. I have been able to tackle big stuff with ease. On the other hand I have a real good friend, and timber faller in oregon. He run's 660's, and 880's. He said if he was man enough he would use the 880 all day. I have held the 3120 in one arm, and my 2101 in the other there is a substantial weight difference. I can run the 2101 all day. The 3120 has 3-4 lbs I believe over the 2101. Between my 660, and 2101 not a world of difference in weight to the feel for me I know the 2101 is heavier, but they feel close when I run em. I am sure the 880, and 3120 would win the race, but for me I am very content, and happy with the two I have. If I had extra cash I would have a 880 or 3120 too, at least just to have LOL! But believe me it would be put to use in big Euacalptus. Good question though dude.


 
For what your doing your saws obviously are just fine. The 066 and 088 combination is also very popular with our cutters. These days our bigger crews all have harvesters which has made the professional log cutter redundant, they are still around but not like it used to be.

Norm there is nothing wrong with the 066 either, they have made our guys a lot of money as well.

I own a lot of saws, vintage, work and race saws and, like you love the 2100's, i love 3120's the best. 
I collect macs as well and the 125 is my pic, a hardened mac man out here says they are god, i beleive they are just another good saw from a different era.
I like this thread.... neil


----------



## Jon1212

Neil does the chain spin in the other direction in the Southern Hemisphere..............


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Neil, and like you mentioned my faller buddy is running a harvester now the most too. I would love a 3120 in the lineup I think they are a force to be reckoned with. Never run a 125 I would take one too. Good shiat Jon!


----------



## Jon1212

Thanks Norm, I do what I can for humors sake. By the way, Aaron offered to take my 2100CD off my hands for fear that I was using it when I broke my leg. He even offered to call my wife to plead his case that it was merely to save me any further injury.
I was using my 288XP when I was attacked by the tree, and that saw is staying with me until the bitter end.
I knew of a guy here locally that was looking to get rid of one of his two anniversary model 3120's, I wish I'd had the cash at the time. It was pretty Bad Azz.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jon, when was that you all healed up? I know I wont part with the 2101, and someday will get a 288. Those 3120's are nice too!:lifter: All muscle, and not for the weak, or faint of heart.


----------



## Eccentric

I knew you were using the 288 when that tree attacked you Jon...............but I figured your wife didn't!


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> I knew you were using the 288 when that tree attacked you Jon...............but I figured your wife didn't!


 
Oh well that makes perfect sense then.............I'm sure I would try the same if roles were reversed........:msp_biggrin:

I should be back to cutting in a couple more weeks, and I have a couple of big trees lined up. A big Oak up near Georgetown, and a couple of big Eucalyptus over near Roseville.


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Oh well that makes perfect sense then.............I'm sure I would try the same if roles were reversed........:msp_biggrin:
> 
> I should be back to cutting in a couple more weeks, and I have a couple of big trees lined up. A big Oak up near Georgetown, and a couple of big Eucalyptus over near Roseville.


 
I'm sure you would Jon.

I'll let you know when I'm heading through your area. My trip to Georgetown should be in a few weeks.


----------



## ausneil 1

Jon1212 said:


> Neil does the chain spin in the other direction in the Southern Hemisphere..............


 
hahahaha thats good. maybe we do things a little different down under.

Hey Jon,,, just a thought, our toilets flush downwards so which way do yours flush?



i should take a few pics of my collection but only have this rough pic of chosen race saws for the 2010 australian title events in QLd.

the lineup is....
576 pipe
394 pipe
3120 pipe
3120 visualy standard speed
3120 visualy standard post saw
394 visualy standard speed and post saw
575 visualy standard speed
395 visualy standard.. spare saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

See even a die hard Homelite, and Mac man cant wait to get his hand's on a 2100 husky. Jon you will be in good hand's with those big huskie's, when you meet up with that Eaucalptus:lifter: Heavy weight's! Ausneil some nice husky's on the floor!


----------



## tdi-rick

ausneil 1 said:


> [snip]
> 
> Another thing, we ran oregon CJX skip square sharpened when it came out on the 3120 and that made the big saws even better which we never had on the older 2100's. square sharpened chains cut through our thick bark like butter.
> 
> 
> [snip]



We're going to have to sit down one day with a few beers and you're going to have tell me some stories young fella


----------



## Jon1212

ausneil 1 said:


> hahahaha thats good. maybe we do things a little different down under.
> 
> Hey Jon,,, just a thought, our toilets flush downwards so which way do yours flush?
> 
> 
> 
> i should take a few pics of my collection but only have this rough pic of chosen race saws for the 2010 australian title events in QLd.
> 
> the lineup is....
> 576 pipe
> 394 pipe
> 3120 pipe
> 3120 visualy standard speed
> 3120 visualy standard post saw
> 394 visualy standard speed and post saw
> 575 visualy standard speed
> 395 visualy standard.. spare saw


 
HAHA! You're pretty darn funny. I had a bong in college that looked eerily similar to one of those exhaust pipes. Rep sent Down Under.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> See even a die hard Homelite, and Mac man cant wait to get his hand's on a 2100 husky. Jon you will be in good hand's with those big huskie's, when you meet up with that Eaucalptus:lifter: Heavy weight's! Ausneil some nice husky's on the floor!


 
I know Aaron is fighting that Husky urge, and it's only a matter of time before he can't pass up a CL or Garage Sale deal......................Thanks for the eucalyptus encouragement. Rep sent to Hopland, CA.


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> HAHA! You're pretty darn funny. I had a bong in college that looked eerily similar to one of those exhaust pipes. Rep sent Down Under.
> 
> 
> 
> I know Aaron is fighting that Husky urge, and it's only a matter of time before he can't pass up a CL or Garage Sale deal......................Thanks for the eucalyptus encouragement. Rep sent to Hopland, CA.


 
Hasn't been too hard to fight off so far Jon. The one CL Husky saw that I couldn't pass up so far has been fixed up and traded off. If I could have conned my way into that 2100CD of yours (or your femur-killin' 288XP), then it'd probably stay in my stable however...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Jon! We encourage each other. And what can I say alway's been fond of them Australian's! Aaron hope you are doing good man, and the 288 or 2100 be a wise addition for anyone. Two hall of famer's. And you got good taste little buddy!:rockn::rocker:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stopped by Cloverdale saw yesterday, say hi to my buddy's and get a thing or to. One of the mechanic's there Keith is a retired timber faller, and evry time I mention 2101, he get's a twinkle in his eye. He refreshe's me on his timber day's, and falling big timber with a 2100 for 17 year's. He say's it is the best saw he ever ran, and ran every bar in between even a 60.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would like to send a shout out to Joeclimbing. I am real touched man. Guy's like you, and my small band of friend's here make it worth while. I look forward to this site every morning on the weekend's. That I am not running my dog's or cutting. I get on and look forward to it every week night. I talk about you guy's, and this place all the time with the local's in my town, my friend's, and friend's at work. It is like the Redwood's for me, it is so much more than a saw, or thread, I started it because it is my way of life. I don't want to clear cut, but cut firewood, and remove hazard tree's for the county, and friend's, and small job's. I spend countless hour's in the Redwood country running the hill's with my dog's. Cutting wood doing ranch work on our hunt places, with my dog's, and saw's. We are a small band and my dog's are my best friend's, and family too. To me it is a package I am so thankfull for my experience's, friend's, and time's. To me it is living a dream.


----------



## blsnelling

The 2101 is ported. I'm heading out to the garage to finish putting it together. I have other jobs that need done, but I needed to get this one finished and off my plate. Hopefully I'll have a vid later on


----------



## blsnelling

She's alive and well, and running good. I wish I had put a tach on this thing stock, for comparison. It runs nicely at 11,000 WOT and turns 9,700 in the cut. It's wearing a 3/8 chain, rakers set low, and an 8-pin rim. It has new rings in a freshly honed cylinder, so it will free up a little with time. Anyone know what these tune to stock?

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/c6BClWPFCnA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## greg176

Nice saw and video.They are adjusted to 10500 RPM but if you don't have the the governor plugged the governor will hold it a 10500.


----------



## Joe46

Very nice! Thanks for posting. Very good work. Always loved how they idled. Makes me want to go out and fire one of mine up right now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling

greg176 said:


> Nice saw and video.They are adjusted to 10500 RPM but if you don't have the the governor plugged the governor will hold it a 10500.


 
Thanks for the info. Interesting how the RPMs didn't come up with the port work. I guess the real test will be to see how it does with that 32" bar buried.

Here are the stock numbers.
Exhaust - 107
Transfers - 124
Intake - 73

Ported numbers.
Exhaust - 102
Transfers - 119
Intake - 80

Compression is at 158.


----------



## Ductape

Ductape said:


>


 

Cleaned up a bit, new bar, chain, fuel line, carb rebuild, and crank seals.






mikefunaro throwin some chips with it @ the Maine GTG.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, cleaned up for sure! Take it you like it eh?


----------



## Ductape

Heck yeah !!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Figure'd, and hoped so. Im glad


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow, cleaned up for sure! Take it you like it eh?


 
X2


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love it another 2100 fan


----------



## Ductape

Where can a guy get the aluminum stack with the external air cleaner ?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

V stack? If so I have seen them on ebay, and not sure if they are available new, or just used. Sachsmo has some nice setups he posted pics in this thread. Real nice actually, made me jealous.


----------



## Ductape

Exactly. Can you link me to that thread? I'm curious.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

There where some good pic's in this thread. One on page 18 of Sachsmo's saw. And leeha had one or two page 16? Maybe there where some good pic's just cant remember the page. Was going to pm Sachsmo for ya, but he was offline. He has some sweet saws, and pic's. You could try the search, and put in v-stack, also try K&n, and low profile.


----------



## cpr

Ductape said:


> Where can a guy get the aluminum stack with the external air cleaner ?


 
Maybe call Madsen's?


----------



## little possum

Nice clean up! Thats a nice duramax hiding in the background! Get a regular cab, so you dont have to drive when ya hang out with friends


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's what kind of saw we are talking about here. I dindn't even notice the truck LOL!


----------



## Deets066

I allready posted this pic in a new thread, but I figured I would throw it in the muscle saw thread too!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hell ya! 084? 880? I just saw my post count was 2101 LOL!


----------



## Deets066

088 with muffler mod


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, posted on your'e thread, and definately a good fit here too!


----------



## Ductape

Deets066 said:


> I allready posted this pic in a new thread, but I figured I would throw it in the muscle saw thread too!


 

So....... just how small IS your manhood ??

hahaa.............. jus kiddin. Thats badazzz !


----------



## Deets066

its pretty skinny for being so damn short! lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just noticed your'e saw list deet's nice arsenal:camera:


----------



## homelitejim

any tricks to getting that flywheel of the 2100? I tried tapping with prying pressure and nothing so my next move will be a homemade adapter to my gear puller and some penetrating oil if no one has any tips. Also wondering if I can access the coil by taking the handle off the saw? Also if the wire is screwed into the coil or not. 

I know this saw is not a true muscle saw but I am very impressed with its power for its size and weight. It is a Super Pro 81 and is the same overall size as a McCulloch 10-10 only 80cc and a ton of compression.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Put these pic's in the Redwwod thread, but wanted to share it here with you guy's. It would take some muscle for sure!


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Put these pic's in the Redwwod thread, but wanted to share it here with you guy's. It would take some muscle for sure!


 
Now you know you have a load of wood when you have to break out the low-boy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have never pulled the flywheel on on Jim. Have on other saws with a pyuller, and tap of a hammer. Like you said I think that would work. Never messed with the coil that I know. Nice sp-81 Aaron Eccentric just got one from my buddy. Fast, and powerfull.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My good buddy's dad fell that tree in 86. Took two 966 loader's to load each log, and a cat had to help the low bed in, and out of the haul road. Was a big local thing where I grew up, we all looke'd up to him, and they did a big write up in the local papers. He used a 056, and a 750 homelite.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Put these pic's in the Redwwod thread, but wanted to share it here with you guy's. It would take some muscle for sure!


 
So norm, what was cut out of this log, I'm a timberman so the recovery is just as interesting as the log itself.



another question men,,,,, why do you guys put such long bars on these saws, they look great for sure but seems overkill to me. ( a nicely balanced bar and chain to go with a nice saw, just whats needed for work or play)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ausneil, the tree was part of a logging plan by Parmeter logging, back in 1986 and Randymac brought up a real good point, modern mills are not set up to go that big, back then they were capable, but I would guess they had to rip the logs with a chainsaw. They cut the logs in shorter lenghts, not sure the lenght of that lowbed. I am guessing a couple d6's pulled the log's. They Cat logged, and yarder. Think its safe to say to big for the yarder. They had winch skidders too, but no way. The bars I can just speak for guy's around my area, and my small gang. The timber faller's I know had the long bar laying around for bigger tree's like that. Really nice, and necessary help's when you can make one, or a bigger cut, and keep your'e corners square, and buck real big log's. But most I have known prefered a 32in bar for all around work. Including Will who fell that tree. The longest I have is a 34. I run 28, 32, 34. I try and run a bar I can manage, and keep off the ground without extra effort. One that is not too heavy, and one that will balance on the saw, and is not real nose heavy.


----------



## homelitejim

I would also like to add that my longest bar is 32" on my 066, I usually do most of my cutting with a 20" and 25" bar. I do have longer bars for my older collector saws and only for minimal demonstration cutting and looks, kind of gives the feel of what the old timers had to work with in the big timber. As a firewood cutter for personal use it very rare to find dead trees that the 066 and 32 inch bar can't handle and most of the time I am to lazy to drag it up the hill so the 441 usually does the work with the 25".


----------



## ausneil 1

Thanks men, good informative answers.

When i saw the pic of the guy cutting 3 at once i just had to ask.

That 2100 looks a different saw now from the original pic.


----------



## Ductape

ausneil 1 said:


> Thanks men, good informative answers.
> 
> When i saw the pic of the guy cutting 3 at once i just had to ask.
> 
> That 2100 looks a different saw now from the original pic.




We only put the three logs together to try to give some of the larger saws a little more of a workout while we tried out each others saws. I can't speak for anyone who needs an 84" bar on their saw.

This is the type of thing I wanted a big saw for. I get firewood wherever I can ..... sometimes it looks like this. My 372 w/24" didn't complain once bucking this tree, but I felt it took too long. Though I do log some in the winter, I doubt my 2100 will see the woods much. Nothing we log around here is big enough to require it.


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> We only put the three logs together to try to give some of the larger saws a little more of a workout while we tried out each others saws. I can't speak for anyone who needs an 84" bar on their saw.
> 
> This is the type of thing I wanted a big saw for. I get firewood wherever I can ..... sometimes it looks like this. My 372 w/24" didn't complain once bucking this tree, but I felt it took too long. Though I do log some in the winter, I doubt my 2100 will see the woods much. Nothing we log around here is big enough to require it.


 
Good stuff, your wood is so much different to ours.
Nice little 372.
That log your cutting up, i would cut that into natural edge 2 inch slabs through all those limbs.
Bench and table tops are worth good money to the right buyer.
You can have that white stuff to your self.


----------



## Ductape

ausneil 1 said:


> You can have that white stuff to your self.


 
Saw seems to go right through it...............................:biggrin:


----------



## little possum

*Big Bars*





Thats why I keep a few laying around. Duty calls, and its time to make a $ and Im off to war with some big rounds!


----------



## shaker223

*Auto oiler*

I'll post it here before I go to the general chainsaw thread.

I have a 2101xp that will not auto oil. The thumb oiler works great. I've replaced both of the gears in the oiler as the originals were chowed. I've had the pick up tube out a few times. I didn't see any issues with that......any suggestions on where to look would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you Jim! Ductape nice pic's. Ausneil it's nice to hear, and see different thing's from the other side of the world. little possum nice saw dude. Shaker tom I have never messed with mine but am guessing the oiler should be adjustable, and I would look for the adjuster, and check it. If you have messed with the oiler gear, and all is well then Im stumped. You arent loosing oil in to the fuel tank right? Reason I ask is there are two O rings on the oil plunger, and mine went out. First oil went in the gas, and then gas was going in the oil. Norm....


----------



## ausneil 1

little possum said:


> Thats why I keep a few laying around. Duty calls, and its time to make a $ and Im off to war with some big rounds!



Thats a top saw, just love 3120's.


----------



## shaker223

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you Jim! Ductape nice pic's. Ausneil it's nice to hear, and see different thing's from the other side of the world. little possum nice saw dude. Shaker tom I have never messed with mine but am guessing the oiler should be adjustable, and I would look for the adjuster, and check it. If you have messed with the oiler gear, and all is well then Im stumped. You arent loosing oil in to the fuel tank right? Reason I ask is there are two O rings on the oil plunger, and mine went out. First oil went in the gas, and then gas was going in the oil. Norm....


 
Norm, Gas mix seems fine. It does not appear to have the condition you speak of. In terms of the adjuster, I don't recall seeing anythingthat was adjustable. I'll look again or if you can point me in the right spot.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RandyMac

ausneil 1 said:


> So norm, what was cut out of this log, I'm a timberman so the recovery is just as interesting as the log itself.
> 
> 
> 
> another question men,,,,, why do you guys put such long bars on these saws, they look great for sure but seems overkill to me. ( a nicely balanced bar and chain to go with a nice saw, just whats needed for work or play)


 
In my part of the world, this is why we used long bars.











This is one of Norm's pics.


----------



## ausneil 1

Great pics randy mac and yes well what can i say, Bars would be still too short for that job.
Not enough HP in that truck as well i susspect.
The guys working then would not of realised how lucky they were, but i am quiet sure just how hard those men worked to get those logs to a mill.

Now you men are going to make me find some of our big wood, lucky for me i was cutting old growth up until the government locked it all up.
Our big wood wasn't that big but being hardwood it presented different chalenges to the professional logfaller. Mainly saws never had enough power and getting chains perfect was always a battle. My favorout combination was a 3120 with a oregon 36inch bar, 8 tooth sprocket and oregon CJX skip tooth which was square filled.
Before the 3120 we used a 084 with stihl long bars and 27A oregon skip tooth semi chisel in 404 which was no comparrason to CJX.
later neil


----------



## Jon1212

kotex said:


> is there a bar oil adjuster on the 2100?is it hidden somewhere? or am i just an idiot that aint seeing it ? this thing is shooting oil like i have never seen.






greg176 said:


> You have to remove the oil pump to adjust it.There are two screws on top of the pump.If you are running a tiny bar (under 28")the longer of the two screws on the top of the pump goes in the aft hole.


 



shaker223 said:


> I'll post it here before I go to the general chainsaw thread.
> 
> I have a 2101xp that will not auto oil. The thumb oiler works great. I've replaced both of the gears in the oiler as the originals were chowed. I've had the pick up tube out a few times. I didn't see any issues with that......any suggestions on where to look would be appreciated.
> 
> Tom


 
Apparently Kotex was leaking (sorry couldn't resist), but Greg's advice on a solution may work in reverse for you Tom


----------



## shaker223

Jon1212 said:


> Apparently Kotex was leaking (sorry couldn't resist), but Greg's advice on a solution may work in reverse for you Tom


 
Thanks, I'll take a look. I thought it was strange that the screws were different lengths. By aft hole (LOLOLLOLO) in the pump, are we talking about the hole towards the muffler or carb?......ah heck...I'll just swap them from where they are now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shaker I will have to look at mine. Maybe if Homelitejim chimes in he may be of help. Randy great picture I was trying to guess the year, or close by the truck. Late 70's early 80's. Never seen a tractor like that. Great pic though my friend. Neil I have run into, and learned to respect that Aussie hardwood lately. The bluegum around here is riddiculous in size. Requires power, and at least midsize bar's 32, and up.


----------



## blsnelling

I got a new Episan piston in the mail today for the 2101. It's a thing of beauty. Looks nearly as good as a Mahle to me. The original piston that's in it has some minor scuffing on it. It never seized before, but looks to have come close. This will freshen it up nicely.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Brad. I really think it will grow on you, especially in big wood.


----------



## shaker223

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Brad. I really think it will grow on you, especially in big wood.


 
He said "big wood"


----------



## Jon1212

shaker223 said:


> He said "big wood"


 
"Aft Hole", "Big Wood", and a guy named "Kotex"? At this rate this thread will get moved to Off Topic.


----------



## Joe46

ausneil,
A little info on the trucks. They are off highway rigs. The bunks are too wide to be legal on our roads, plus the weight they carry. Most of them were not real high horsepower rigs. They used(use) planetary rearends. You could get either manual or auto tranny's in them. Some of the more common ones were Kenworth, Mack, Hayes, Pacific, and Challenger. The last 3 are no longer made. Shame. They were all built almost too good. Hope I'm not telling you stuff you already know:msp_ohmy:


----------



## ausneil 1

Joe46 said:


> ausneil,
> A little info on the trucks. They are off highway rigs. The bunks are too wide to be legal on our roads, plus the weight they carry. Most of them were not real high horsepower rigs. They used(use) planetary rearends. You could get either manual or auto tranny's in them. Some of the more common ones were Kenworth, Mack, Hayes, Pacific, and Challenger. The last 3 are no longer made. Shame. They were all built almost too good. Hope I'm not telling you stuff you already know:msp_ohmy:




Thanks mate, no i have no idea on the trucks in the states, i can see they are huge and if geared right down i can see they would get away with the big HP. For sure they were purpose built for that very job and no dought they done a fine job. 
I have a realy good documentry on early logging and sawmilling from new zealand, back when steam drove everything. To see the old men today recounting the old days is something else. They worked and bloody hard for the little bit they got.
I'm 3rd generation in timber and i beleive we have it so easy compared to the old timers, different times i guess.
I would love to get hold of some movies from those red wood days.

later neil


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love everything about Redwood's, and logging history. Even books just about Redwoods that werent logged. The Redwood country helped shape my life.


----------



## cbfarmall

Since you guys are all about the 2101s, I thought about asking here. Picked up a clean 2101 that would not idle down. Found the intake manifold cracked but replacing that didn't improve the situation. I just got in from tearing apart the saw and found the source of the leak. The upper SEM module screw had fallen out and left an open hole clean thru to the crankcase. Airleak from hell!! 

Looks like the loose screw did damage to the flywheel from bouncing around and the fragments actually started to wear thru the ignition module plastic and exposed the core CCW from the screw. I found tiny aluminum flecks all over the module, on the flywheel and sucked into the case. This saw never lost spark so I'm wondering about my chances keeping the original module and replacing the flywheel with a good one. Any thoughts??

I had considered that a dropped crank bearing did the damage to the coil but the mains are tight and smooth.

Do I use anything special to seal the upper module screw to prevent it leaking?

Chris B.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Chris, can you post a pic of the area, and damage. That would really help size it up for us. I have learned alot about the 2101 by owning one. There are guy's on this site who can do all repairs big, and small, and walk alot of guy's through as well. I have been helped a few times myself. Youre repairs will depend on the extent of the damage, but one thing I can say for sure is, the 2101 is definately worth running, and fixing. Norm.


----------



## cbfarmall

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Chris, can you post a pic of the area, and damage. That would really help size it up for us. I have learned alot about the 2101 by owning one. There are guy's on this site who can do all repairs big, and small, and walk alot of guy's through as well. I have been helped a few times myself. Youre repairs will depend on the extent of the damage, but one thing I can say for sure is, the 2101 is definately worth running, and fixing. Norm.


 
I cleaned it off and compared to another intact coil. I overreacted a bit. The core is supposed to be exposed. The only visible coil damage are some dings to the plastic. The flywheel got the worst of it from the screw. Aluminum flakes everywhere. I put the screw back in with some Permatex. Saw runs great now. 

Next, the clutch spring needs to be replaced. Got the engine idling so low it is nearly stalling but the chain still spins.

Chris B.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Chris, glad it is not as bad, and a runner. Has the saw sat awhile? A common problem I found out from member's here, is the crank seal on the oiler side. Hopefully it is just the clutch, and no more air leak. I would say so, because usually rpm's go jigh with air leak, but when my crank seal was bad it was high at first, then wouldnt idle.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I was scrolling through the threads, and found a new thred. Another memeber to the 2100 club:camera:hone:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad the site is up, and running, missed ya fellas!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

As much as I love my 660. I owe it to my 2101, and other fine muscle saws alike, gotta post one here, because Ive been talking 660 all night LOL!


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> As much as I love my 660. I owe it to my 2101, and other fine muscle saws alike, gotta post one here, because Ive been talking 660 all night LOL!


 
Norm,
You are killing me with these threads you have going, and it's to bad we can't recruit Eccentric into one of these, but then I guess he'd have to go darker than yellow and end up with an orange saw.......:msp_biggrin:
Anyway I got asked to go cut with my oldest sons FIL, and I ran it by the wife, and she said sure why not. You're in an aircast, and it's not like you could make it worse. Man that woman of mine sure does surprise me on occasion.
So it's time for the 2100, and 288. Heck I might go ahead and run my Mastermoobed Ms 390............LOL!!!!
Feel free to shoot me some rep sometime Norm........:msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love it Jon, thats the spirit Thats what this thread is all about. Did try, and rep ya, but says spread it, so I did get ya awhile back. I think Aaron could go for a 2101, or a 288 for sure. Dont know where he is hiding lately.


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I love it Jon, thats the spirit Thats what this thread is all about. Did try, and rep ya, but says spread it, so I did get ya awhile back. I think Aaron could go for a 2101, or a 288 for sure. Dont know where he is hiding lately.


 
Thanks for the effort Norm. Aaron has actually been helping me out with my newly acquired low hour Pro Mac 800. It needs a few things to make it like new, and he's been a big help with part numbers, and encouragement. Oh yeah, and I picked up a 7-10A also.


----------



## RandyMac

I think Aaron has been polluted, he has that weeny top handled faux mini-mac saw, I think they call it a stihl. There is small hope that he might see the light and get a full on Cheeto colored chainsaw.


----------



## little possum

I saw 5 2100/2101s last night. In my dreams  and I didnt even get one, so I guess thats a night mare!


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Norm,
> You are killing me with these threads you have going, and it's to bad we can't recruit Eccentric into one of these, but then I guess he'd have to go darker than yellow and end up with an orange saw.......:msp_biggrin:
> Anyway I got asked to go cut with my oldest sons FIL, and I ran it by the wife, and she said sure why not. You're in an aircast, and it's not like you could make it worse. Man that woman of mine sure does surprise me on occasion.
> So it's time for the 2100, and 288. Heck I might go ahead and run my Mastermoobed Ms 390............LOL!!!!
> Feel free to shoot me some rep sometime Norm........:msp_smile:



Well if you'd let me talk your wife into letting me confiscate that 2100CD of yours, then I'd be part of the club Jon. I've posted a few times in this thread BTW. Just haven't for a while. Read a few pages (or more) back...



RandyMac said:


> I think Aaron has been polluted, he has that weeny top handled faux mini-mac saw, I think they call it a stihl. There is small hope that he might see the light and get a full on Cheeto colored chainsaw.


 
Bah. My only top handle saws are old Poulans, a little Homelite XL-A from Jon, and a box of genuine mini-mcmisery that's stashed in a dark corner of the garage somewhere. The little creamsicle is a rear handle (Jon1212 has a top handle similar to it though), and is just my beater. Saves the paint on the little poulans and the E-Z saws when doing the dirty/scratchy brush work. I had a cheeto colored saw for a spell (yes it was a 'pro' model), but it had way too damn much plastic, springs, integrated control lever thingees, and other gizmos. Got it off a CL seller. Damn thing just felt 'wrong'. Sounded like an angry vacuum cleaner too. Was a strong runner, but not my style. Had to fire up the McCulloch 650 gear drive afterwards just to clense myself. I traded the caution-cone plastic-fantastic saw to a Canuck for some NOS McCulloch SP-81 parts and a pair of NOS McCulloch and Homelite bars. So there!:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Good stuff! Randy and Aaron, missed you guy's. Kind of a blast from the past anymore. You guy's losing interest on the site? Its not the same without you two, regular like. P.S Aaron Parmeter will be texting you to get you the cash for the parts. Jon Im still jeaulous man, because I still want a 288!


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Good stuff! Randy and Aaron, missed you guy's. Kind of a blast from the past anymore. You guy's losing interest on the site? Its not the same without you two, regular like. P.S Aaron Parmeter will be texting you to get you the cash for the parts. Jon Im still jeaulous man, because I still want a 288!


 
Norm.
If we ever get to cut together I'd be happy to let you use my 288. Just do me a favor and return it after you wipe the drool off of it...............


----------



## Eccentric

Have been very busy with non saw stuff lately Norm. Also couldn't get on as for a couple days, and don't notifications of new posts anymore. The thread headings don't even show up in bold dark green when there are unread posts much of the time. I have to go skimming the threads I'm active in to see if anybody has posted now. I don't have the free time or the memory to keep up....

Texted back and forth with John P. Will meet him at CR tomorrow morning around 10.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on Jon! Would love to meet you someday. Aaron miss u buddy! Skimming through thats what I do anyway LOL!


----------



## shaker223

*Frustrating...auto oiler*

Can't get it to work. I put two "newer" gears into the oiler, swapped the screws for front and rear, blew out the lines (and the saw too, what a mess), checked the IPL to make sure I had all the parts and STILL no auto oiling...I can manual pump the oil with no problems but would like to have it work the way it was intended!!

Maddening!!


----------



## greg176

Do you have a copy of the 2100 Workshop Manual.It has lots of info regarding the oiler.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's definately a weird, and frustrating one. You got me. Greg every time I see youre listing of saw's Im impressed!


----------



## Joe46

Always enjoy your enthusiasm Norm:msp_thumbup:


----------



## shaker223

greg176 said:


> Do you have a copy of the 2100 Workshop Manual.It has lots of info regarding the oiler.


 
I don't. I'll have to find one.


----------



## Ductape

greg176 said:


> Do you have a copy of the 2100 Workshop Manual.It has lots of info regarding the oiler.


 

Is it possible to download off the net ?


----------



## greg176

PM me with your email and I will send to you. Have sent manuals to shaker.I have been able to get manuals on web for all my saws but had to navigate through the dark side to find them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Joe Shaker I hope you get it, I know a couple guys local here that used to work on, and fall with them. I will ask tommorow if they have any ideas.


----------



## ausneil 1

A 2100 worshop manual would be super, i have not seen one since the 80's.


----------



## greg176

Here is a link to the 2100 Workshop Manual,

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf


----------



## ausneil 1

greg176 said:


> Here is a link to the 2100 Workshop Manual,
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf


 
Thanks mate, thats tops.
later neil


----------



## shaker223

Thanks, got the manuals. Now, I'm going to be out of town for a week. Won't get a chance to look at it until then.:msp_unsure:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I hate that shaker, because if it was me I would be thinking about it the whole time I was, out of town. That stuff drives me nuts!


----------



## greg176

Ran the 2101 today for the first time in a few months. Used it with the Alaskan mill to cut up an old cedar log into lumber for some storm windows I am making.saw ran like a champ.View attachment 205272


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Greg  I love mine, incase you dindn't know. Built to perform, and last, and RUN!


----------



## ausneil 1

greg176 said:


> Ran the 2101 today for the first time in a few months. Used it with the Alaskan mill to cut up an old cedar log into lumber for some storm windows I am making.saw ran like a champ.View attachment 205272




Greg,,, I looked at the 2011 and 2101 manuals you emailed me. They are very detailed and once again thanks mate.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shaker, I talked to my friend Chuck the saw shop owner. He used to specialize on the 2100-01s. Knows alot, he thinks something may be getting overlooked on the drive gear, near the clutch. Somewhere in that area, never had one apart myself.


----------



## dave k

Just for you Norm a group photo !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow! Dave dont know what to say I am speechless! Love the collection great saw's


----------



## ausneil 1

greg176 said:


> Here is a link to the 2100 Workshop Manual,
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf





Greg, would you by chance be able to get the 051 and 076 manuals or give me some direction to where to look.
Thank you kindly, neil


----------



## Ductape

Any 380CD parts interchange with the 2100? Clutch cover with brake looks like it might fit? Much else, if anything, interchange?


----------



## Jon1212

ausneil 1 said:


> Greg, would you by chance be able to get the 051 and 076 manuals or give me some direction to where to look.
> Thank you kindly, neil



Neil,
I have PM'd you the IPL's and Service Manuals for both saws. In the future if you need any other manuals, you can post it in the 'Beg for Manuals' thread.
Jonathan


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Duct tape, I dont know for sure but I wouldnt think so. The 2101 is a pretty big powerhead, but never know maybe part will work. Never heard of a 380. 480 I have you have a picture?


----------



## Ductape




----------



## Jon1212

Ductape said:


>



Nice looking saw. Have you tried Partstree for the IPL's to compare part numbers? Just a thought.


----------



## Ductape

I'm not smart enough to think of that. :msp_angry:


----------



## ausneil 1

Jon1212 said:


> Neil,
> I have PM'd you the IPL's and Service Manuals for both saws. In the future if you need any other manuals, you can post it in the 'Beg for Manuals' thread.
> Jonathan




Thanks jon1212, i will for sure next time, rep sent your way.


ductape,, how are you getting on with that other idea you have on the other site, getting any decent ideas.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Other saw sight?opcorn:


----------



## Joe46

Ductape said:


> Any 380CD parts interchange with the 2100? Clutch cover with brake looks like it might fit? Much else, if anything, interchange?



I just went out and held the clutch cover from one of my 2100's up to my 480. it certainly looks like they'll interchange. I can only tell from your pictures, but the 380 and 480 look almost identical. I believe the 380 is only a year older than the 480. I have said this before, I find it interesting that your 380 has a brake and none of my 480's did. I believe I bought 3 480's new(all were stolen). the one I own now was an ebay buy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Be good to know Joe, and we can see what other parts are interchangable.


----------



## Ductape

ausneil 1 said:


> ductape,, how are you getting on with that other idea you have on the other site, getting any decent ideas.




Neil, I have some ideas of what I want.... mostly a strong woods ported saw, but more interesting visually. Something to make a couple guys I cut with say 'hmmmmmmmmmmmm'. Unfortunately, I'm no saw builder ..... so I'll need to bounce some ideas off of a couple guys and see what's do-able, and whats not.



Joe46 said:


> I believe the 380 is only a year older than the 480. I have said this before, I find it interesting that your 380 has a brake and none of my 480's did. I believe I bought 3 480's new(all were stolen). the one I own now was an ebay buy.



The 380 is for sale, but the price is a bit high. I'd consider making an offer if there were some interchangeable parts...... biggest one being the clutch cover ( and fuel tank / handle ?????). Otherwise, I wouldn't have a ton of interest in that particular saw.


----------



## blsnelling

480 and 2101 clutch covers are interchangeable. I don't know about the 380.


----------



## Jon1212

Ductape said:


> I'm not smart enough to think of that. :msp_angry:





ausneil 1 said:


> Thanks jon1212, i will for sure next time, rep sent your way.
> 
> 
> ductape,, how are you getting on with that other idea you have on the other site, getting any decent ideas.





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Other saw sight?opcorn:



Rep sent to you guys for making me laugh.


----------



## Ductape

blsnelling said:


> 480 and 2101 clutch covers are interchangeable. I don't know about the 380.




Any idea if the tank is interchangeable, or anything else?


----------



## blsnelling

Ductape said:


> Any idea if the tank is interchangeable, or anything else?



My knowledge is very limited on these models. I do know that the tank on the 2101 has the manual assist oiler, the 480 does not.


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> Neil, I have some ideas of what I want.... mostly a strong woods ported saw, but more interesting visually. Something to make a couple guys I cut with say 'hmmmmmmmmmmmm'. Unfortunately, I'm no saw builder ..... so I'll need to bounce some ideas off of a couple guys and see what's do-able, and whats not.
> 
> 
> 
> The 380 is for sale, but the price is a bit high. I'd consider making an offer if there were some interchangeable parts...... biggest one being the clutch cover ( and fuel tank / handle ?????). Otherwise, I wouldn't have a ton of interest in that particular saw.




All good mate, its a little different you men stateside love woods ported smaller engines, out here we just love big saws.


----------



## paccity

not all of us.:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I know I started this thread, but man it's kind of grown on me:kilt::angel::blob6::rockn::camera: Brad you still have that 480? And how is youre 2101 going? Jon funny shiat! Ductape, what kind of saw you looking for?


----------



## Ductape

ausneil 1 said:


> All good mate, its a little different you men stateside love woods ported smaller engines, out here we just love big saws.




Heck...... I was talkin about a 2100 ! 

Just don't want to end up with a race only saw.


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ductape, what kind of saw you looking for?




Always looking for inexpensive 2100/2101 parts saws. Was looking for a clutch cover with a brake.


----------



## blsnelling

I haven't had time to touch the 2101. The new piston is still setting in the box. Now I've got these big Mac 125s coming. The one will be a 101B kart saw with some go fast goodies.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Brad, you lose interest on the 2101, I wanna be the first to no eh? LOL! Ductape what is youre name anyway? I will ask around again, and see what we can come up with, but all I have seen no brake handle. Hate to say it, but maybe ebay. Probably cost ya too. Wise keeping the 2100 as a daily runner type. Norm....


----------



## ausneil 1

paccity said:


> not all of us.:msp_wink:



Should of guessed that would come back, hahah.

I have a mvp 2100 and its awsome, it was a top end performer in the states until the 140cc 3120's come on the scene.
Open hotsaw class i am refereing to.


blsnelling,,, like the sound of that 101, especialy if it has all the goodies


----------



## NORMZILLA44

One of the thing I feel is unique with the 2100-01 Neil is they can cut anything the bigger saws can like a 3120, 880 and run up to a 60 in bar. I can run the 2101 all day, I may be tired but I can do it, it may cut the giant stuff slower than a 3120, but I have yet to meet anyone that can run a 3120, or a 880 all day, in real work conditions. But 660-2101 yeah buddy!


----------



## ausneil 1

I hear what your saying norm and can fully understand why. From my own pro days which i used and owned many 2100's ( not 1 single 2101) they were a briliant saw for seriouse log cutting. When the 394 came out i bought one and i guess the 2100 days were gone for me, they just seemed to be a nicer, lighter saw which had a decon. The first 3120 i bought i had lots of problems in the carby (G2 from memory) we had other issues as well and most of them i saw had simular problems.
When those saws came out a new chain came out as well, oregon CJX skip tooth square filed, basicly a 404 chisel cutter on a 058 or 063 3/8 drive. It made the new model saws even better as they could cut through the thick bark better.
I think from memory i was 12 months learning how to file that chain.

I liked using the 3120 because in coastal timber (average size but lots of them) the 394's and 066's were just a little slow getting enough logs to keep a Cat 528 grapple skidder going flat out all day. Later we fell for Cat 525's and although smaller machines they moved faster back and forward.
Sadly that era of logcutting has mostly dissapeared due to harvesters takeing over. I have never used bars longer than 42inch as we simply did not need them, 36inch oregon was my pet old growth bar on a 3120 and a 394 with a 30inch bar as backup.
Just different styles of work between countries but i will say this, i think we all must be very good at our trade because we are still alive to talk about it and make lite comment to funny things that happen along the way.
You blokes are ok.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil, Brother you are ok youreself! I said it a time or two, my respect for the Aussie's, I like to think we a close in the gene pool. Big's saw's, and tree's. Board dog's and rank boar's. Rugged country love for saws. But I dont drive on the wrong side of the road, unless I was drinking P.S you are right on key It's been my motto for along time, I am a biggers saw guy. And untill somebody does prodcution falling in big wood, they dont understand what you, and I are saying. My friend Brian parmeter, John the climber's younger brother lives in Oregon. Was falling for years, and alot of helicopter work fast! And still getting big wood. For awhile packing a 880 with a 42in bar to keep up. Said if he was man enough that would be his only saw. Just needed the speed to get the wood on the ground. They were moving! The Parmeter brothers would fit in good in Austaralia, they dont wear short's but nobodies pefect!


----------



## Ductape

ausneil 1 said:


> I have a mvp 2100 and its awsome, it was a top end performer in the states until the 140cc 3120's come on the scene.




Might as well ship this dinosaur back to the states (to me !!!!) since it's not even close to competative any more ! Probably worn out by now anyway..............

:monkey:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agreeopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Pm you my address LOL!


----------



## Jon1212

Ductape said:


> Might as well ship this dinosaur back to the states (to me !!!!) since it's not even close to competative any more ! Probably worn out by now anyway..............
> 
> :monkey:





NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agreeopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Pm you my address LOL!



You fellas are SOL(#### outta luck). I've already contacted Neil, and he said he'd be happy to send it to me since I'm the only one who freely hands out rep here in this thread, and also for sending him those manuals he needed. He sure is a swell guy...............better luck next time boys............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> Might as well ship this dinosaur back to the states (to me !!!!) since it's not even close to competative any more ! Probably worn out by now anyway..............
> 
> :monkey:



hahahaha, now steady on now, there are some things that will not happen.
Passing the bite,,,, that genuine MVP 2100 was built by marsel vincent and was owned by jason egon (bushweasel) from idaho and its a exceptional piece of enginearing. I only have 1 pic of it and i put it up some time back in another thread.
Worn out,,, sorry, and besides it is an alky saw which is not adviseable for general use.
Actualy it will be racing in 2 weeks and again in about 5 weeks in U100cc unlimited modified production class, but its more competitive in open class.


----------



## Ductape

Which thread? Now I'm curious. :msp_confused:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How right you are Jon, so I went ahead, and reped Neil, and ductape! Cant rep you again yet, says's I gotta you know wait ahwile. Neil hang on to that bastard! Ductape what was youre first Name?


----------



## Ductape

Scott


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal! Thats my middle name.


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> Which thread? Now I'm curious. :msp_confused:




Scott i don't have any 2100 pics except this quick snap my young bloke took, in a couple of weeks i may have some race footage of me following the rest, hopefully not.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Goodstuff Neil, I would love to hear the sound of that bastard! Looks like my old cr480 pipe, sweet Jesus, bet you dont even need earplugs:jester:


----------



## paccity

got the k&n on the2100, modded the cover," the cover allready had part of the top broke so i didn't feel bad ctting it" . also pulled the muffler for the first time out of curiosity since it run so strong. no modds that i can see , but the p&c are great not a scratch. now just waiting on some av's to make it rite. thanks for looking. View attachment 206403
View attachment 206404
View attachment 206405
View attachment 206406


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Goodstuff Neil, I would love to hear the sound of that bastard! Looks like my old cr480 pipe, sweet Jesus, bet you dont even need earplugs:jester:




You are so spot on norm provideing your deaf, she is an interesting saw and i am still learning its secrets, it absolutely drowns me in fuel when going full tilt. It is 1 of only 2 in australia that are genuine MVP's, the other is in QLD and the owner does not race her. Both these saws run on 120 fuel.

I can not blame him at all for not raceing it, because unless the operator is totaly up to speed with these saws, seriouse damage to the saw or operator will happen and that is a fact.

It takes balls to run these hotsaws confidantly and safely, i totaly admire hotsaw and bikesaw racers world wide for the fact i know how difficult it is to do correctly.
Its an incredable adrenaline rush, winning major events at national level.


I should mention i think the other mvp 2100 owner may be a member on this forum, i know he is on the other race forum.


----------



## Ductape

Neil, 
Any idea who makes the 140cc 3120 kits? I've never seen one Stateside. Heck.... I know where there is a 3120 that needs a P & C. Sounds tasty !! :wink2:


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> Neil,
> Any idea who makes the 140cc 3120 kits? I've never seen one Stateside. Heck.... I know where there is a 3120 that needs a P & C. Sounds tasty !! :wink2:





Scott, the mod is expencive, there are none out here and i want to be the first with one.
I have some emails somewhere i can check back and see if i can find some numbers for you.
I think there are only a few stateside racing and they are scary fast from what i have been told.

from what i have been told they are a stroked crank and a 62mm piston so its not hard to see why it is an expencive mod.
eg.. cylinder rebore then chrome or nicasil. I'm not even going to try and emagine how they stroke the 3120 crank.
neil


----------



## Ductape

paccity said:


> got the k&n on the2100, modded the cover," the cover allready had part of the top broke so i didn't feel bad ctting it" .




How the heck did you mount that filter ??


----------



## srcarr52

Ductape said:


> How the heck did you mount that filter ??



The HD filter mount for a 288 will bolt right up.


----------



## paccity

pulled them off of a couple 181 part's saws i've got. one was oval one round. and the plastic 90.View attachment 206524
View attachment 206525


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Paccity, what is youre first name? Awesome saw, sweet filter kit man what a look. Neil I can only imagine the sound, and power awesome:msp_thumbup: Scarr I wondered that about 288 stuff bolting on, so what about a high top filert, and cover? Man would that be awesome. Scott a 140cc 3120 that thing would be unstopableopcorn:


----------



## ausneil 1

*2100 pics*

Ok men, in 2 weeks this saturday, i will be attending one of our race meets.
I will endevour to get some pics of the currant 2100's which will run.
Hopefuly my own unlimited mvp 2100
1 Visualy standard 2101
1 nitros injected unlimited 2100(without a pipe)
1 visualy standard 2100

If all show i should get some good pics and of coarse there is the other regular stuff as well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cant waitopcorn:


----------



## paccity

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Paccity, what is youre first name? Awesome saw, sweet filter kit man what a look. Neil I can only imagine the sound, and power awesome:msp_thumbup: Scarr I wondered that about 288 stuff bolting on, so what about a high top filert, and cover? Man would that be awesome. Scott a 140cc 3120 that thing would be unstopableopcorn:



it's fraser norm. i'm looking to find the right top covers to cut and enclose the top and still look decent. epoxy it or plastic weld it togather. well see. p.s. ya can just call me pac.


----------



## srcarr52

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Paccity, what is youre first name? Awesome saw, sweet filter kit man what a look. Neil I can only imagine the sound, and power awesome:msp_thumbup: Scarr I wondered that about 288 stuff bolting on, so what about a high top filert, and cover? Man would that be awesome. Scott a 140cc 3120 that thing would be unstopableopcorn:



I know a bolt on style 288 filter is too long and hits the cylinder cover by the cylinder. I just purchased a 2100 that came without a filter on it so I'm currently running a bolt-on style filter neck from a 288 and the 288 filter turned backwards without a filter cover.

Since the bolt on 288 filter is a little too long I would think the HD filter might hit the cylinder cover as well but they will flex. 

I think when I go through the saw I'll be looking if I can adapt a 394 carb onto the 2100 for a little better flow and then run a 394 filter neck and a 394 HD filter.

There is no way a 288 high top cylinder cover could fit so I'll probably just run without a cover.


----------



## Ductape

ausneil 1 said:


> Ok men, in 2 weeks this saturday, i will be attending one of our race meets.
> I will endevour to get some pics of the currant 2100's which will run.
> Hopefuly my own unlimited mvp 2100
> 1 Visualy standard 2101
> 1 nitros injected unlimited 2100(without a pipe)
> 1 visualy standard 2100
> 
> If all show i should get some good pics and of coarse there is the other regular stuff as well.





Looking forward to plenty of pics !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on Pac! Sacrr what carb is on the 394? I have the later tilotson on my 2101 with no governor. Been told by my saw shop, including a mechanic there who fell timber for seventeen year's with a 2100. Dont change the carb that tilitson was one of the very best, and they dont get better. Guy's on this site have said it too. That was on revision on the later saw the un governerned carb. You probably already knew but wasn't sure. Neil, and Scott pic's hell ya mandotory!


----------



## srcarr52

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Right on Pac! Sacrr what carb is on the 394? I have the later tilotson on my 2101 with no governor. Been told by my saw shop, including a mechanic there who fell timber for seventeen year's with a 2100. Dont change the carb that tilitson was one of the very best, and they dont get better. Guy's on this site have said it too. That was on revision on the later saw the un governerned carb. You probably already knew but wasn't sure. Neil, and Scott pic's hell ya mandotory!



None EPA 394 is a Walbro WJ39.

I have a governed Tillotson on mine now and it needs some help. The governor is dumping fuel randomly, I'll disable it when I get time.


----------



## paccity

srcarr52 said:


> None EPA 394 is a Walbro WJ39.
> 
> I have a governed Tillotson on mine now and it needs some help. The governor is dumping fuel randomly, I'll disable it when I get time.



block that gov off and it works fine. simple fix. oh yeh i see you said it all ready. lol.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah I learned alot about my saw, and the carb on the site, and through my saw shop. Thought it was carb trouble, and the rebuilt it, and still had running trouble was about to scrap they carb they said dont do it. They said they quit putting em on newer saw's probably due to cost, but they were the best. Found out it was an air leak oiler side. So happens Chuck the shop owner him, and his son have become real good friends to me, and Chuck started out as a husky dealer, and one of the first around here. Then argued to get Stihl Echo, and husky under one roof, afirst around here, and one stop shop. Well Chuck worked on and specialized on all the 1100-2100-2101. I spend alot of time there they even let me use there shop, and tools to work on my own saw's. They have taught me alot, hell I have even showed them a few things, that I learned on the site, or in past experience. ne of the meachanics I mentioned was is a veteran timber faller. Ran a 2100 for seventeen year's said it was the best saw he ever had in the wood's.


----------



## Jon1212

This is my first opportunity to get back on AS since Tuesday. Surgery on Wednesday really put me behind on my reading, but I'm pretty caught up now. It's nice to see you kids are all getting along, and playing together so nicely.................LOL. I will be cleaning all my saws once I get back on my feet, and sharpening all my chains to prevent boredom driving me to insanity.......lol.
The doctor say I need to elevate my ankle for 55 minutes every hour for two weeks........I don't see this going real well..........so if you guys could post saw pictures it would help live vicariously through you..................LOL.


----------



## sachsmo

Don't look now Brother, but I think your saw is growin' a mushroom.


----------



## Ductape

*Jon, this will make you feel better !*

Found this leaning up against a wall at a former Husqvarna dealer....... it followed me home !


----------



## Eccentric

*Here's an 82c Mac with it's 70cc little brother for you to look at Jon!*














I don't think Norm will mind too much, as both these saws came to me through him!

Now heal up Jon so you can get *your* 70 and 82cc Macs running!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Awesome pic's heal up jon!View attachment 206890
View attachment 206891


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S Aaron you got those saw polished up nice! I new they were going to the right place, a good home.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Awesome pic's heal up jon!












You're really pulling at my CAD nerve with the pics of that Homelite 5-20 Norm. I need another project like I need another hole in the head however. Maybe someday I'll give in. Good to see your XL-925 too. Did you rebuild the carb on it yet?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's for putting the pics up Aaron. No haven't done the carb kit yet, or got one yet. Been sidetracked. I got a 028av the one in the pic without a air filter cover on. That I am tinkering with possibly to sell. Found the problem the 028 would start, but haredr on the restart, and idle. Found two pin holes in the fuel line. I would like to get the 925 to idle, and run right close, but I think you are right carb kit. Debated about getting the 5-20 going again, at least I will hang it on the wall, and have a good memory from Jim my dear friend who died last year. He also gave me the clean 041 in the pic I need to replace some lines. The collection has grown I threw that chain, and the stinger handle bar in my truck have to meet you on the road next week, been meaning to get em to you. Glad you stopped by man


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> P.S Aaron you got those saw polished up nice! I new they were going to the right place, a good home.



Thanks buddy. I spent some time scrubbing up the SP-81. Didn't do much more than wipe off the PM700 a bit. It obviously had been taken care of. I'm going to pull the cover off the oil tank on the PM700 tomorrow. The oiler's acting like the pickup is plugged. Happens a lot with these saws, and is an easy (although kinda messy) fix. Going to replace the bar adjuster screw on the SP-81 tomorrow too. The head's stripped. 

You can see that the 32" Windsor Speed Tip bar that was on the PM-700 when I got it from you is now on the SP-81. The SP-81's McCulloch Super Pro RN bar is on the PM700 in that pic. Since then, I've put a 24" Windsor Speed Tip sprocket nose on the PM-700. I'm going to refurbish the 28" roller nose from the SP-81 and save it for GTG's. You just don't see RN bars for these saws very often.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's for putting the pics up Aaron. No haven't done the carb kit yet, or got one yet. Been sidetracked. I got a 028av the one in the pic without a air filter cover on. That I am tinkering with possibly to sell. Found the problem the 028 would start, but haredr on the restart, and idle. Found two pin holes in the fuel line. I would like to get the 925 to idle, and run right close, but I think you are right carb kit. Debated about getting the 5-20 going again, at least I will hang it on the wall, and have a good memory from Jim my dear friend who died last year. He also gave me the clean 041 in the pic I need to replace some lines. The collection has grown I threw that chain, and the stinger handle bar in my truck have to meet you on the road next week, been meaning to get em to you. Glad you stopped by man



Cool. Let me know if you need a hand with your 925. I have plenty of kits for those carbs if you need one too. If you need an AF cover for the 028, post up in the swap meet thread. I'll bet somebody'll have a cover for you. Those are popular saws. When it's time to sell it, you shouldn't have trouble finding someone who wants it. You need to replace that fuel line for sure. 028's are good saws, as are 041's.

Next time you look at the 5-20, try to see if you can find the numbers stamped on the mounting flange of the carb. If it has "HLxxx" (such as HL104) then we can easily rebuild the carb. HL kits are easy to get and cheap (and I believe I have an extra). If it's an HP instead, then we will have to save the old diaphragms, as kits are NLA. There's a fellow who is reproducing NLA carb kits, and he may be doing the HP's soon (if he isn't already).

Early versions of the 5-20 had the Tillotson HP, while the last ones had Tillotson HL's. If you can't find the number, see if you can shoot a pic of the carb from the side. We'll be able to easily identify it. It'd be cool if you can get your recently departed friend's saw back up and running someday. It looks like it's in good shape overall. Just spray/wipe it down with some WD-40 or other light oil to keep it from corroding (especially on the parts that have had the paint worn away, such as on the rear handle and gas tank).

We'll hook up next week. I'll be glad to have that second chain for the 32" bar and that monster two-man bar!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks man I will hit you up on the carb kit for the 925 when I see ya. Yep good old roller nose the homelite 2100 I had had a 36in RN. Kicking myself now if you know what I mean:frown: I have the air filter cover in the shed for the 028, but thanks for the suggestion. The stinger bar should clean up nice, and needs it, but cant wait to see it on your'e saw.


----------



## lumberjackau

ausneil 1 said:


> Ok men, in 2 weeks this saturday, i will be attending one of our race meets.
> I will endevour to get some pics of the currant 2100's which will run.
> Hopefuly my own unlimited mvp 2100
> 1 Visualy standard 2101
> 1 nitros injected unlimited 2100(without a pipe)
> 1 visualy standard 2100
> 
> If all show i should get some good pics and of coarse there is the other regular stuff as well.



Dammit Neil, does this mean I have to dig into my collection of 2100's and build one up now? :biggrin: Wish I was closer to the homestead so I can work on a few, gotta wait to christmas before there is some spare time.
BTW, who has the nos set-up?

Cheers
Will


----------



## ausneil 1

lumberjackau said:


> Dammit Neil, does this mean I have to dig into my collection of 2100's and build one up now? :biggrin: Wish I was closer to the homestead so I can work on a few, gotta wait to christmas before there is some spare time.
> BTW, who has the nos set-up?
> 
> Cheers
> Will



Well mate if you want to join into the 2100 club i guess so, you have more 2100 bits than all us NSW boys put together, which is of coarse very good.

The nos 2100 is owned by Ben Monford from stroud nsw, its still a work in progress and he will ad a pipe soon. Its very simular to nigels 394 nos set up.He also has a very good piped 3120 which goes very well.

Hey i see the bragging on facebook, they were nice fish.... (i'm only jelouse), hope all is good up your end of qld.


----------



## sachsmo

Couple old magnificent magnesium marvels.


----------



## Ductape

*A Peek Under My Dusty Workbench................*


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks man I will hit you up on the carb kit for the 925 when I see ya. Yep good old roller nose the homelite 2100 I had had a 36in RN. Kicking myself now if you know what I mean:frown: I have the air filter cover in the shed for the 028, but thanks for the suggestion. The stinger bar should clean up nice, and needs it, but cant wait to see it on your'e saw.



Norm does that 925 have a Tillotson HS or Walbro SDC carb? Let me know so I bring the right kit to give you. Time to go back out to move the last of my firewood so a friend of the wife can pick it up (they've been hit hard by the economy and need some wood for heating), then go the shop and work on the garden tractor and that 750 if I ain't too pooped....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will, do join up with the 2100 club Good idea Neil! Scoot nice saw's man you are getting a good collection. Aaron I will check out the carb in a bit for the make. That's cool you are helping friends with firewood. This economy is a real bummer. Almost forgot Sachsmo I never get tired of seeing those saw's, or the 166's!!!!


----------



## lumberjackau

Neil, all good in cooktown atm, hot as tho, machine don't like it much, start at 4am and done by noon. Looking forward to the racing down your way :biggrin:

Norm, when I get back to the homestead next month I will get the old girls out and get some happy snaps and post em up :cool2:

till next time when I get back into civilization.

cheers
will


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm a new member of the 2100 club
It aint perty but it runs. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
I've got another one that would run if it had a flywheel, but it's in pretty bad shape.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will, love to see them old girls, really would:msp_thumbup: Stumpy thats awesome, welcome to the club, nothing wrong with that thing.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Will, love to see them old girls, really would:msp_thumbup: Stumpy thats awesome, welcome to the club, nothing wrong with that thing.:msp_thumbup:



I think I'll give it a new paintjob & really doll it up. The other I may leave ugly, but make it a nasty cookie cutter.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice man, and you got two lucky dog:msp_tongue::msp_tongue: I sent my buddy the pic yesterday me firing up my saw's thinking I had six or seven. And actually 11. He said and you complain of having no saw's. I said nope I jsut complain because I want to more, or three more. 288, 390-394, or 395 Im not picky!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice man, and you got two lucky dog:msp_tongue::msp_tongue: I sent my buddy the pic yesterday me firing up my saw's thinking I had six or seven. And actually 11. He said and you complain of having no saw's. I said nope I jsut complain because I want to more, or three more. 288, 390-394, or 395 Im not picky!



I've got the 288, 394/5 (still in pieces), but would like to find a 385/390 builder.


----------



## srcarr52

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice man, and you got two lucky dog:msp_tongue::msp_tongue: I sent my buddy the pic yesterday me firing up my saw's thinking I had six or seven. And actually 11. He said and you complain of having no saw's. I said nope I jsut complain because I want to more, or three more. 288, 390-394, or 395 Im not picky!



My 288 had to go down the road. But I did join the 2100 club, now I just need the time to get it up to my standards. I'm in need of a manual pump since the pump plunger is broke off mine.

Norm, I'll one up your list, I have a Olympyk 999F now as well for some Italian mussel. Did you find a 166? It was on your wish list last I knew.


----------



## dave k

Yes Shaun your 288 went down your road and arrived in mine today ! Thanks it's a very nice saw. I put fuel in and she went after a few pulls through the dry system and ticked away happy in it's new home. I will get a couple of pics later.By the way you did a great job on the full wrap welding ally that thin is not easy !


----------



## srcarr52

dave k said:


> Yes Shaun your 288 went down your road and arrived in mine today ! Thanks it's a very nice saw. I put fuel in and she went after a few pulls through the dry system and ticked away happy in it's new home. I will get a couple of pics later.By the way you did a great job on the full wrap welding ally that thin is not easy !



Sniffle.  At least it went to a good home.


----------



## dave k

I can imagine how you would miss it as it is a great looker and runs very well. The muff is very neat and sounds good. A few pics with it's big brother your old 394, thanks again Shaun.


----------



## srcarr52

dave k said:


> I can imagine how you would miss it as it is a great looker and runs very well. The muff is very neat and sounds good. A few pics with it's big brother your old 394, thanks again Shaun.



How do you like those custom lightweight dogs? I always said that it had Dolmar envy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shaun, and Dave what's up fella's. Shaun a wish list it is! And a long one, just takes money, and none of for me. I wisha I had the dough a year or so ago, in Ukiah the next town north of me, was a brand new 2100 in the box, never saw gas or oil. I have seen two 288's in that condition, and always short on money. I just got back from mt saw shop, and visiting with my buddy's Chuck, and Darin. Forgot the year he bought it, and asked him it was 1976. I was three years old. I speak of this thread, my friends, and the site all the time! Every time I mention the 2100 his eyes lite up he specialized working on em, and cant tell me enough how well built they are, his mechanic Keith feel timber, and that was the only saw he used. Chuck's brother still has a few of em, and wont part with any, he is a retired timber faller. Anyway not much on the wish list, 166-288-394-5 and many more! But I guess I should count the roses, as I sit in tall cotton:lifter::rocker::computer:


----------



## blsnelling

I finally dropped that new Episan piston in my 2101XP tonight. The original was still serviceable, but had a little scuffing on it when I got it, perhaps carbon damage. Even without ever being in the wood yet, compression is already 160 PSI.

This is a cold start.
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0ntEb7ol-o0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Outstandind Brad Glad youre in the club! That thing is beautifull.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh yeah Rep sent


----------



## blsnelling

I just PMd Norm, not wanting to take advantage of this good thread, but he said go ahead with this. Unfortunately, I'm going to have to part with this saw to provides funds for the Mac kart saw I'm building. This is a super saw, but funds can only stretch so far. I'm selling this saw, PHO. I'm thinking $450 + shipping would be a fair price. 
Everything on this saw has been gone through. You might recal that the cases were split, new crank seals installed, basically everything gone through. It's in tip top shape ready to go to work. With that said, I do want to give full disclosure on the saw. Tonight I found a small crack in the case. It does not go into the bar stud. I don't believe it will affect the saw, but don't want to hide it from you either. The only other things to mention are the repair to the eyelet in the recoil, which was there when I bought it, and the spark plug wire has been repaired. It was soldered and shring tubing put over it.

If you guys think this is out of order, I'll delete this post. I just thought I'd give you guys a heads up first. I know you're pretty pasionate about these.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hell no, best place for it! Man somebody better jump on that! Man only thing better than one would be two!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Man I had to wade through about 300 threads, but I found it LOL! Im back, and I have the usuall on my mind. Muscle saw's!:camera::love1:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

That old spit shined 2101 is only worth about $300 at max Brad......should'd put a couple of coats of paint on it and welded the crack up for that price!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The 2100-01 value has increased a bit. The can actually sell now for 250-500. Depending on condition. I saw a brand new one in the box never ran for 1k. If I had the cash would have bought it. Part of what has driven price up is all the new epa stuff. It has driven value up on older 044's, and 66's I have noticed, well any non epa, or little epa saw. This thread helped revive the popularity, and value, so I have been told. Ebay cost has spiked on em. And to be honest I think alot is in the eye of the beholder, because it may be the best saw I have had in my hands. Speaking of mine I have not run Brad's. But there you get a piece of mind knowing it was gone through, and in good shape. But yes values are going up daily, on earlier saws. Partly I think because of the new saw costs as well.


----------



## srcarr52

I pulled a runing 2100 off eBay for $115 three weeks ago. Just saying, not all are going for that price.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I got a sweet 372 at a yardsale for 200, and a 20 minute tree job. Neither a every day price. I agree prices can vary, but values have gone up. Is 500 to much to pay if I saw one? No not if it was real clean. You cant buy a 99cc saw new, and if you could be over 1k. But then again eye of the beholder. Its up to the guy shelling out the cash. I would rather pay a good price here, from a trusted member or friend, knowing what you will get. Than a ebay saw anyday. But any 100 dollar, and change muscle saw is a smoking deal:big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S I would love to see a pic of the new saw:camera::camera:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A few we never talk about, from the 2 series, 294, 281, and before the 3120 wasn't there a 2120 thought there was a older biggest husky, before the 3120. Anybody think of other odd, or less talked about husky's or saw's really. Im curious models I havent heard of? Or some mentioned I never ran, and curious of your'e experiences with any of em?


----------



## homelitejim

Well the time had come to part with my favorite Husky. I never was a big Husky fan to begin with and have sold every one that I had acquired and this orange brute was no exception. I will have to say I kept this one longer than I had kept any other. The other day a young fellow brings me this good looking Stihl 045 Super wanting to trade me out of the 2100, which I must saw was wanting me to replace the electrical system, so I said I would trade strait up but if I fixed the electrical it would cost him some cash as well. At least it will go to a good home and get used on a regular basis instead of collecting dust in my shop, and I have one of my favorite saws back in the line up. The sound of the 87cc Stihl 045 super is like no other and puts a grin on my face every time I start it up.


----------



## old 040

i love my 2101, i've had other 100cc saws, but they didn't come even close to the way the husky runs, plus with the double west coast spikes, they just look mean as hell, and run like it:angry2:


----------



## Ductape

old 040 said:


> i love my 2101, i've had other 100cc saws, but they didn't come even close to the way the husky runs, plus with the double west coast spikes, they just look mean as hell, and run like it:angry2:





We like pictures here. :cool2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim, I gotta say my heart sank for a minute, but you gotta do what you gotta do. At least you are both happy. Youre new saw looks real nice, glad to hear from you. Old040 I agree they are mean as hell, may be the best built saw I have ever had in my hands. I agree with my buddy, we like pictures


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jim, I gotta say my heart sank for a minute, but you gotta do what you gotta do. At least you are both happy. Youre new saw looks real nice, glad to hear from you. Old040 I agree they are mean as hell, may be the best built saw I have ever had in my hands. I agree with my buddy, we like pictures



Honestly the 045 will get used a lot more than the 2100, and it went to a good home where someone will give it the attention it deserves. I already have the large dawg for the inside and should be picking up a good full wrap from a 056 to give it that west coast look and next spring it will be out terrorizing ole mother nature.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim, glad you are happy, and remember all muscle saws welcome here. Not just the 2101's. So dont be a stranger


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Jim, glad you are happy, and remember all muscle saws welcome here. Not just the 2101's. So dont be a stranger




I'm not going anywhere won't be long before I find one of those big yellow saws I have been dreaming about.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I knew Aaron would like that Jim. Good stuff. You still have the 660?


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I knew Aaron would like that Jim. Good stuff. You still have the 660?



Yes the 066 is not going anywhere. I also have my Homelite 995G and 770D, 112cc and 95cc.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim, and you know how I feel about those 066's:msp_w00t: Dude that homelite is a beast, look at that exhaust port! That thing is a monster!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Jim, and you know how I feel about those 066's:msp_w00t: Dude that homelite is a beast, look at that exhaust port! That thing is a monster!



I've got a direct drive version of that saw Norm. It's a few years older (mine's a 900D), but is the same design (except for the starter and air filter) and displacement. It needs a piston/cylinder replacement, which will happen over the winter. They are indeed beasts.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Aaron I still got the stinger bar, and xtra chain, we just gotta meet up, and catch each other LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Aaron I still got the stinger bar, and xtra chain, we just gotta meet up, and catch each other LOL!



Yes we do. That bar with the stinger is gonna go on my XP1130G. That's a 6.1 cube/100cc gear drive. My saw has a crunched carb box/handle casting and a few other broken bits. I have good used/usable parts to replace most of them. That saw's just going to take some time and a few gaskets to get back in action. Haven't taken any pics of it yet. It sits in the box it was shipped to me in........waiting its turn. It'll get going this winter as well, and before the 900D.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! I did not realize I was up to eleven saw's now. BUt they become part of the family.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice! I did not realize I was up to eleven saw's now. BUt they become part of the family.



I lost count long ago. I send one out and three more come in. Some are parts saws. Some are runners. Some are "almost runners". Some are "more involved" projects.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! In my eyes, I cant see owning to many. I love the fact that my number is growing. When you get that 750 fired up it will probably cough up a hairball:msp_w00t: Post a pic of that dude now that it is clean I bet I wont recognize it!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! In my eyes, I cant see owning to many. I love the fact that my number is growing. When you get that 750 fired up it will probably cough up a hairball:msp_w00t: Post a pic of that dude now that it is clean I bet I wont recognize it!



It's scattered all over the bench. Some bits are still in need of scrubbing. Parts are on the way. Some have gotten here allready.


----------



## ausneil 1

*weekend show*

G'day men,,
Well what can i say, i promised pics of race 2100's and none showed up, Never had time to prepare my own saw.
We had the usual more common saws but no 2100's.
All reading this could rightly say no pics it never happened but, i do have lots of race vids of the day.
Catagories start at U77cc modified production through to O100cc unlimited modified production class. ie piped 088's, 084's and 3120's.
Was a good day but as only a couple of us run the whole day when most of the guys sit in the shade and watch us, it makes pic takeing very hard. Organizing and racing makes a bloody big day of racing.
Soon as i get the footage onto my computer i will put some better runs up.
later neil


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's alright Neil, we know it happened, also remember all muscle saw's welcome not just the 2100, though I have a sweet tooth for em LOL! Taking pic's of my tree job's and hunt's with my dog's has proven difficult too. I understand, because I am usually doing a lot of the cutting, and rigging. And with the dog's three are mine, and I am one of the better runner, handler's. And I am the picture guy too, can't do it all. Glad you had a good time man,


----------



## homelitejim

A good friend of mine just dropped off a Stihl 075, being it is sunday night I did not get to it but will this week and I will take lots o pics. I can't wait to dig into this one. Oh yeah, he also brought a Homelite 150 that I told him to take with him but he snuck it in and left it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Jim! I like the 075's, and 076's. Muscle indeed:lifter: Cant wait to see it. The 150 to, Im not familar with that one.


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> A good friend of mine just dropped off a Stihl 075, being it is sunday night I did not get to it but will this week and I will take lots o pics. I can't wait to dig into this one. Oh yeah, he also brought a Homelite 150 that I told him to take with him but he snuck it in and left it.



Keep the bar, chain, and clutch/sprocket parts from the 150 for your E-Z. Ditch the rest.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Jim! I like the 075's, and 076's. Muscle indeed:lifter: Cant wait to see it. The 150 to, Im not familar with that one.



Real POS to work on, should be a few video's of them on the utube.


----------



## Eccentric

Norm the 150 is an ugly, evil little saw. As fun to work on as a mini mac too. They are good B/C and clutch parts donors for Homelite E-Z and Super E-Z saws however...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Seems like every brand had one shiaty little bastard saw:msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Seems like every brand had one shiaty little bastard saw:msp_wink:



Yep. As far as the old Homelites go, the 150 fits that role for sure Norm. There's at least one on our local CL right now. He's located in Fairfield. No pic in his current listing, but there was one in earlier listings of his. His saw is an ugly, diry blue/white version. I passed one up at the Meecham dump years ago. Could've got it for a song. Had a blown oiler diaphragm and was drooling bar oil out of the muffler. Common on these saws. 

I SHOULD have gotten it for the clutch parts and the SWEET 16" Homelite branded Windsor Speed Tip replaceable sprocket nose that was on it (the chain was even in good shape). Instead I set it back down and watched some moron pull and pull and pull until the cylinder had filled with bar oil and hydrolocked. Crunch. I snickered and walked away..............when I SHOULD have waited for him to set it back down. I could have REALY gotten it cheap as a 'blown' saw at that point. Sometimes I'm not that smart. I had forgotten that they shared B/C's and clutch parts with my beloved Super E-Z's...

Homelite 150 chainsaw


----------



## ausneil 1

*somethink different*

Heres a little vid of some post ripping at one of our shows.

Open Post Rip... 8 posts timber... white mahogony

Easily one of the best, if not the best post cutters this country has produced.
Charlie Watkins from NSW.
This is the most phisical event australian saw racing has on both man and machine and also carries the most prestege and prize money.
most popular saws done up for this event are 3120's and 084's with an odd 088.
most popular chain is oregon 95VP in 325 050 gauge, some are using stihl in simular profile.


Kendal Show.. 2010 - YouTube


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow! That's impressive, love the speed Good vid Neil


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow! That's impressive, love the speed Good vid Neil



Thanks norm, just showing you guys we don't just stand and crosscut we do a range of events that test both competitor and saw alike. 
Charlie is very hard to beat, i can stay with him in the rips but cannot keep up in wedgeing, that 14 pound hammer he swings is a blur sometimes.

That event is also done as a teams event and also the jack and jill rip. first being one rips the other wedges and same for jack n jill except usualy wives or partners do the wedging. All post ripping events are extremely popular with our spectators.

We also do ladies speed events in modified production classes U100cc and O100cc, the golden rule with ladies is never get caught between them and the block.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Yep. As far as the old Homelites go, the 150 fits that role for sure Norm. There's at least one on our local CL right now. He's located in Fairfield. No pic in his current listing, but there was one in earlier listings of his. His saw is an ugly, diry blue/white version. I passed one up at the Meecham dump years ago. Could've got it for a song. Had a blown oiler diaphragm and was drooling bar oil out of the muffler. Common on these saws.
> 
> I SHOULD have gotten it for the clutch parts and the SWEET 16" Homelite branded Windsor Speed Tip replaceable sprocket nose that was on it (the chain was even in good shape). Instead I set it back down and watched some moron pull and pull and pull until the cylinder had filled with bar oil and hydrolocked. Crunch. I snickered and walked away..............when I SHOULD have waited for him to set it back down. I could have REALY gotten it cheap as a 'blown' saw at that point. Sometimes I'm not that smart. I had forgotten that they shared B/C's and clutch parts with my beloved Super E-Z's...
> 
> Homelite 150 chainsaw




As much as I dislike these, I am still somewhat drawn to looking at them. Kinda like seeing a Big Ol' girl in stretch pants and a sports bra............
I might have to get this one just for the bad a$$ original case.
Homelite 16" Chain Saw automatic 150


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Seems like every brand had one shiaty little bastard saw:msp_wink:



McCulloch overachieved in this area.............. Eager Beaver(Eager Beiber for the Duke), MiniMac in all of it's incarnations, Timber Bear, WildCat, Rabid Skunk, etc, etc...............


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thought this would be a good place to stick these pics
This is a 2100 I built fer a member here (RVALUE)
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
and a vid
[video=youtube_share;tpSqrizKlQg]http://youtu.be/tpSqrizKlQg[/video]


----------



## RVALUE

That RVALUE deserves rep for that.


----------



## Ductape

Where can I get that air filter and aluminum mount ??


----------



## Jon1212

Where can I get one of those decals?.........................


----------



## RVALUE

Ductape said:


> Where can I get that air filter and aluminum mount ??



That's an RVALUE invention from necessity.


----------



## Ductape

RVALUE said:


> That RVALUE deserves rep for that.





He does..... but I can't give him one right now. I'll have to owe you....... ummmm, him !


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jon1212 said:


> Where can I get one of those decals?.........................



Which one?? The K&N one was free with the filter. The other one will cost around $250.00 including shipping, but you get a saw ported fer free to put it on.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

Stumpys Customs said:


> Which one?? The K&N one was free with the filter. The other one will cost around $250.00 including shipping, but you get a saw ported fer free to put it on.:hmm3grin2orange:



Is that after my "I just repped you" discount?


----------



## Ductape

RVALUE said:


> That's an RVALUE invention from necessity.





Help a brother out !


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jon1212 said:


> Is that after my "I just repped you" discount?



Sumthin like that


----------



## Jon1212

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sumthin like that



Is there a discount for smaller saws, I have a Poulan 2150 that could use some "perking" up......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jon1212 said:


> Is there a discount for smaller saws, I have a Poulan 2150 that could use some "perking" up......



LOL actually the smaller ones are more time consuming fer me. Not as much elbow room to work with. Real easy to take to much out.


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> As much as I dislike these, I am still somewhat drawn to looking at them. Kinda like seeing a Big Ol' girl in stretch pants and a sports bra............
> I might have to get this one just for the bad a$$ original case.
> Homelite 16" Chain Saw automatic 150



If you want one of those things, that particular one would be a good 'un to get. The case and the bar/chains sure look nice. Is this what you'd call a "moped" saw???:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil sound's like a great show, and event!! How's things Jon? Glad to hear from ya! Aaron see ya tomorrow. Stumpy that's good stuff, awesome saw man! sent YOU A rep.


----------



## blsnelling

Would you believe that UPS has lost my 2101XP? This is my first time to have this trouble. They put a trace on it for me this evening. It usually only takes 4-5 days, but can take up to 8 days. If it's not found by then, they file a claim. Fortunately, I insured it for $450. What a bummer, not only for me, but for the new owner as well


----------



## RVALUE

blsnelling said:


> Would you believe that UPS has lost my 2101XP? This is my first time to have this trouble. They put a trace on it for me this evening. It usually only takes 4-5 days, but can take up to 8 days. If it's not found by then, they file a claim. Fortunately, I insured it for $450. What a bummer, not only for me, but for the new owner as well



Can I buy it for $ 450?

Delivered?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's a real bummer Brad. I sure hope they find it. It kills me what a guy has to pay for shipping these day's. And you have to insure it, to me that's ridiculous, because you are paying for the service to begin with. That's like promising a tree job, and asking the customer if they want to pay extra for insurance, incase the job goes south. Cant even believe it's legal. Figured your'e saw would sell quick hope they find it. Rvalue are you looking for another?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> Would you believe that UPS has lost my 2101XP? This is my first time to have this trouble. They put a trace on it for me this evening. It usually only takes 4-5 days, but can take up to 8 days. If it's not found by then, they file a claim. Fortunately, I insured it for $450. What a bummer, not only for me, but for the new owner as well



That sux. Hope they find it. It worries me shipping saws this time of year.


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That's a real bummer Brad. I sure hope they find it. It kills me what a guy has to pay for shipping these day's. And you have to insure it, to me that's ridiculous, because you are paying for the service to begin with. That's like promising a tree job, and asking the customer if they want to pay extra for insurance, incase the job goes south. Cant even believe it's legal. Figured your'e saw would sell quick hope they find it. Rvalue are you looking for another?



I agree wholeheartedly. There is one more example of loss of accountability. 

I recently explained my take on a purchase / ship agreement: The purchase price is backing a guarantee by the seller that the saw was what was represented, or better. 

The seller agreed to 'ship and handle' the saw for an additional fee. This is a guarantee to deliver the saw, to the address. The insurance SHOULD be included, and should be the value of a NEW saw. Therefore if it went south, there is not the issue of what quality of 'nearly new' means to another person. 

This is a case of higher logic. It is above the understanding of most people. And probably alludes ebay,etc. as well.

For the 'shipper' failing to properly cover this is indeed a gamble.


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That's a real bummer Brad. I sure hope they find it. It kills me what a guy has to pay for shipping these day's. And you have to insure it, to me that's ridiculous, because you are paying for the service to begin with. That's like promising a tree job, and asking the customer if they want to pay extra for insurance, incase the job goes south. Cant even believe it's legal. Figured your'e saw would sell quick hope they find it. Rvalue are you looking for another?



Actually no. I was trying to point out the danger of under insuring something. It's hard for me to believe that the saw PLUS (was it modified?) was valued at $ 450. So if it is indeed lost or damaged, can it be replaced for that amount? (They would probably ding you again for the postage. )

And lastly, in this probable scenario, ones time becomes valueless.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> If you want one of those things, that particular one would be a good 'un to get. The case and the bar/chains sure look nice. Is this what you'd call a "moped" saw???:jester:



By a "moped" saw I'll assume you are referring to the question of "what do fat girls, and mopeds have in common"? "They're both fun to ride, but you don't want your friends to see you on either one"..................LOL!!!!
Yeah it looks pretty clean for the "Edsel" of saws..............:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil sound's like a great show, and event!! How's things Jon? Glad to hear from ya! Aaron see ya tomorrow. Stumpy that's good stuff, awesome saw man! sent YOU A rep.



Norm, 
Things are going pretty good, I have six more weeks on the infernal crutches, but my ankle is healing well. My wife, and I decided since I'm laid up we'd order our Thanksgiving dinner.......which I'm hoping translates to more energy for her..........:msp_wink:
I hope you have yourself a great Holiday, and thanks again for this thread, it's pretty awesome.........even if Brad pops in from time to time, it's still cool................:msp_biggrin:
Just kiddin' ya Brad


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> By a "moped" saw I'll assume you are referring to the question of "what do fat girls, and mopeds have in common"? "They're both fun to ride, but you don't want your friends to see you on either one"..................LOL!!!!
> Yeah it looks pretty clean for the "Edsel" of saws..............:msp_rolleyes:



Bingo...



Jon1212 said:


> Norm,
> Things are going pretty good, I have six more weeks on the infernal crutches, but my ankle is healing well. My wife, and I decided since I'm laid up we'd order our Thanksgiving dinner.......*which I'm hoping translates to more energy for her..........* :msp_wink:
> I hope you have yourself a great Holiday, and thanks again for this thread, it's pretty awesome.........even if Brad pops in from time to time, it's still cool................:msp_biggrin:
> Just kiddin' ya Brad



Good luck with that my friend...:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rvalue, good stuff, and I sure hope they find that saw, what a waste. Jon you don't have to thank me, after all I did not realize this thread would be such a big hit. Thanks to you guy's we have a place where we are all friend's, and no fight's. We can talk about any brand size, shape model, color saw. Hell any topic! Glad Aaron is sitting in more again


----------



## NORMZILLA44

There is a Poulan6000, 100cc full wrap, say's 43in bar. In rohnert park Ca. Craigslist look's great 200 buck's. Not far from me, and Aaron.


----------



## RVALUE

I need a husky 60 inch bar. 

OK, want.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! You and me both, prefer a Canon.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> There is a Poulan6000, 100cc full wrap, say's 43in bar. In rohnert park Ca. Craigslist look's great 200 buck's. Not far from me, and Aaron.



WTF???

I did a "Poulan" search yesterday and didn't find that listing. BRB....

HOLY CRAP I just found it now. It's about 15 minutes from me. Looks like he listed it after my search. DAMMIT I need to scratch up 2 Franklins ASAP. Hmm.................


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> WTF???
> 
> I did a "Poulan" search yesterday and didn't find that listing. BRB....
> 
> HOLY CRAP I just found it now. It's about 15 minutes from me. Looks like he listed it after my search. DAMMIT I need to scratch up 2 Franklins ASAP. Hmm.................



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Any word, just got in here. Lee sent me a pm early today, I emailed the guy, to grab it for him. Hope it's ok with you fella's if it work's. I heard from him first. But if you guy's already beat us to the punch don't want to step on a friend's toes.


----------



## ausneil 1

RVALUE said:


> I need a husky 60 inch bar.
> 
> OK, want.




wow,,, 60'' what are you going to do with that.
that brings new meaning to, mine is bigger than his,, hahah


----------



## RVALUE

ausneil 1 said:


> wow,,, 60'' what are you going to do with that.
> that brings new meaning to, mine is bigger than his,, hahah



I have a 48 now. Once a year, it is a few inches short, on a medium drop. 60 would do the job.

But need? No.

Want? Yes

Afford? No

Justify? :monkey:


----------



## wyk

blsnelling said:


> Would you believe that UPS has lost my 2101XP? This is my first time to have this trouble. They put a trace on it for me this evening. It usually only takes 4-5 days, but can take up to 8 days. If it's not found by then, they file a claim. Fortunately, I insured it for $450. What a bummer, not only for me, but for the new owner as well



First time with UPS... ?


----------



## RVALUE

blsnelling said:


> Would you believe that UPS has lost my 2101XP? This is my first time to have this trouble. They put a trace on it for me this evening. It usually only takes 4-5 days, but can take up to 8 days. If it's not found by then, they file a claim. Fortunately, I insured it for $450. What a bummer, not only for me, but for the new owner as well



What became of that situation?


----------



## RVALUE

My bent 36 inch bar (USPS) , I just bent it back straiter. I felt it wasn't worth the hassel of the argument, and then " .....it wasn't properly packaged".


But lost is a different animal.


----------



## leeha

RVALUE said:


> My bent 36 inch bar (USPS) , I just bent it back straiter. I felt it wasn't worth the hassel of the argument, and then " .....it wasn't properly packaged".
> 
> 
> But lost is a different animal.




It ain't lost, I bet someones out cutting wood with it.

USPS lost a Homelite C5. It was going from Ma. to NJ.
I could have driven there in 6 hrs. Had a tracking number 
as well. But no go. It was gone.


Lee


----------



## RVALUE

IF the 2100 can match / beat the 3120, THEN that would imply that design can trump size. 

Interesting thoughts.

Besides actually cutting wood, is there a measure of a saws performance?

Maybe I need to build one. It could be as simple as a water pump hooked to a double sprocket couldn't it?

Maybe use a hydraulic pump to pump water.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rvalue, I know the feeling. We have got into real big stuff, have a 48in canon. It's helped us out a few time's. Wanted a 60 for the hell of it, look good on the wall anyway LOL! Afford yeah ouch, because for that long, canon is my choice. And Ca-ching!! As for lost anything being shipped, how can that be leagl when you pay? How the hell do they not even have to explain, just whoop's? wtf? iNSURANCE OR NOT i WOULD FLIP OUT. Not everything can be replaced.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Rvalue, I know the feeling. We have got into real big stuff, have a 48in canon. It's helped us out a few time's. Wanted a 60 for the hell of it, look good on the wall anyway LOL! Afford yeah ouch, because for that long, canon is my choice. And Ca-ching!! As for lost anything being shipped, how can that be leagl when you pay? How the hell do they not even have to explain, just whoop's? wtf? iNSURANCE OR NOT i WOULD FLIP OUT. Not everything can be replaced.





Just a thought men, for a once a year job why not make a long bar from 3 shorter bars.
I have one made from 3 old 28'' oregon log falling bars, i made it years ago for my westford rail mill. Not sure if its 60'' or longer and i have not fell a tree with it but i sure could if i wanted to.That bar cost me nothing but time, cutting, beveling the sides then welding back together both sides and grind off both sides flat again.
I will find it at work next week and take a pic, for sure its not as pretty as a new cannon but will fall and cut up a big tree just the same and thats what you want any way.
I don't think i have ever seen a 60'' bar except a lucus slabbing bar made by GB for the lucus deticated slabber.


----------



## ausneil 1

RVALUE said:


> I have a 48 now. Once a year, it is a few inches short, on a medium drop. 60 would do the job.
> 
> But need? No.
> 
> Want? Yes
> 
> Afford? No
> 
> Justify? :monkey:




I feel that way about a lot of things......


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would love to see the bar Neil.opcorn: You must be a good fabricator, something I am not the best at, but love to check out the pic's of your's. I thought about tryin to modify a milling bar that was given to me, when I first got it. But passe'd it on to my friend Aaron, he has a rightfull home for it. I can't justify one, but you know who doesn't want at least one Canon laying around in a lifetime LOL! I do like your'e idea.


----------



## RVALUE

The stumpified 2100 came in Yesterday. Don't have a bar with me to run it. 

I am giving serious thought to a saw dyno.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome, I have seen it before, but a good pic is definately in order Love to see it again! What bar size you going with? Mine has a 34


----------



## RVALUE

Me? I run 48's on my 372!


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks fer comein outa the closet Dan. I can finally post these:bang:
> RVALUE's Stumpbroke 2100cd
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Yee Haw!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What can I say, you gotta be one happy son of a gun Old stumpy did well, that thing is a work of art:camera:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What can I say, you gotta be one happy son of a gun Old stumpy did well, that thing is a work of art:camera:



Thanks, I can't take credit for much. All I added to the look was the stickers, an extra ex port, and the filter. The alum filter base was Dans creation. Most of my doins was under the hood:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stumpy my friend, you can take credit from me, it won't let me REP you, yet again, but I won't forget. Thank's for being part of this old thread, and breathing life into a old classic muscle saw. Great job


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll be sure to show pics of mine in here too when I git a chance to play with it.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll be sure to show pics of mine in here too when I git a chance to play with it.



OH my:msp_scared: 

oh wait you are talking about the saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That I will look forward to Stumpy!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> OH my:msp_scared:
> 
> oh wait you are talking about the saw



Maybeee:redface:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know one thing, the stump will break before the saw. That is if the stump doesn't grow leg's, and runaway first.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Someday, I hope to have a nice shop, and garage. Until then I have a rubbermaid shed, can't complain it's really helpe'd me out, but not fancy like some shop's you guy's have. Can you see the 2101 in there? Been awhile thought I would get a pick up, and don't forget the 660


----------



## turtle561

i see the 2101 in the left corner there. 
i have a 2100 that needs a clutch cover, top plastic and handle bar. something landed on it, hard, but it runs good.







my poor 2100


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good eye man! Hey you got a lead on the part's? Unfortunately I think Ebay, but I can ask around. There is a 2100 sitting at my saw shop just need's ring's. Been there for year's, but the owner won't part with it yet. I wont give up LOL!


----------



## Ductape

turtle561 said:


> i see the 2101 in the left corner there.
> i have a 2100 that needs a clutch cover, top plastic and handle bar. something landed on it, hard, but it runs good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my poor 2100




How much you want for that ole thing ??


----------



## NORMZILLA44

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## turtle561

norm- yeah i guess it's a waiting game for parts to come along on the street. the auction prices are bonkers for any of the covers i need. just have to keep a lookout.thanks
i saw one in for repairs at a shop too and tried to buy it, but just got a grin.lol

ductape-i was afraid of this:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I will ask around. Yeah as far as guy's parting with saw's. Same here good luck! I know a local guy has four or five, and doesn't fall timber anymore. He wont part with em. Do you have somebody that can weld aluminum?


----------



## turtle561

sure, there's a lot of boat related stuff here, tuna towers and all. there's two shops nearby. one is use to me pestering them with my little pia projects. they're good guys.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have a full Wrap handle, and extra that came on my 2101. It has one of the bracket's broken off on the bottom. A clean break on one side. And like all those handle bar's is not 100 straight. But a good fabricator, could re shape, or bend it back real easy, and fix the tubing on the bottom. If you want it I will give it to you. Just snapped a couple pic's.


----------



## turtle561

thanks norm. that looks fixable. the welder has racks of tubing, all different sizes. the old one was squashed flat into the fins you can see broken.
that would be great, it will break the ice and get me rolling on fixing it up, plus having something to hold onto while starting it! gracias !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok man you got it. Pm me your'e address.


----------



## ausneil 1

*longer bar*

Here is one of my home made bars, can't find that long one but found this first one i made back in the 90's.
that 051 still gets used for cutting packs off in my mill most days and needs the 36'' bar to go through the packs in one pass.

will keep looking for that 60'' plus bar, i think it may of been nicked.
the bar shown measures 49 inches and is made from 2 28inch bars.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Neil, I like it!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Neil, I like it!



That old 051av is in bloody good nick and has done a lot of work for me in the mill. I have never fell trees with it as i have better gear for that job but in their day they did fall ####loads out here.
Its good for docking timber packs because its slow reving and can be leaned on plus it dumps the exhaust out the side instead of hitting the pack and back onto the sawyer like newer saws with front exhaust.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, I agree, and there are some really good older saw's. Strong runner's even when compared to today's saw's. I have never run a 051, but know they have good history. I have run a few 076's. I have a 041. But youre's in in good shape my friend! And like you I have many saw's, and all have there place, and use.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Easy Muscle lover's, it wasn't a tremor, or a quake. I just test fire'd the 2101, were going out this weeken'd:lifter:hone::camera:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The only thing that suck' is the wait:msp_confused:


----------



## turtle561

nice looking saw. good to see it out of the shed and in it's natural enviornment where it belongs.yah
patience grasshopper


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Grasshopper, Saturday we walk the rice Paper! LOL! Get that handle in the mail by next week man!


----------



## Joe46

Thanks for the picture of the 051 Neil. My late logging buddy used one as his primary saw. Between us we put a lot of wood on the ground( of course I was running Husky's that might have helped). Diabetes got him at 51. One of the best loggers I ever worked around.


----------



## ausneil 1

Joe46 said:


> Thanks for the picture of the 051 Neil. My late logging buddy used one as his primary saw. Between us we put a lot of wood on the ground( of course I was running Husky's that might have helped). Diabetes got him at 51. One of the best loggers I ever worked around.



joe46,,, thanks for looking at the old girl still working for its keep, it runs 3/8 oregon CJX skip tooth on a 7 tooth rim sprocket and 36 inch oregon bar. The 051 is nicely balanced with that setup and when you sit it down it does not fall over, and for what i use it for (1/2 to 1 hour per day ) its a good saw.
Your mate would of liked using his better if he was running todays lighter roller nose bars with todays chains and rims ect instead of 404 on duramatic solid bars of the day.
As i said before, i have not felled logs with this saw but if i needed to i could.



Norm,,, a well set up saw, ready for work , i see its a skip tooth chain is it CJX or something else.
No need for weight training to use a 2100 mate, real men are made to use the husky saw hahahahah


----------



## Joe46

Hey Neil. We were running sprocket nose bars. I don't recall if he was using Stihl or Oregon. I was using Windsor. Both running Carlton .404X.063 full skip chisel.


----------



## Ductape

I've noticed there appears to be two different styles of mufflers on the 2100s. Is there any performance difference between the two? I think I'd like to change from the one that exits above the top of the bar to the one that exits the front of the muffler through a bunch of louvres.


----------



## turtle561

ductape- i've been looking at those too. my ipl calls it a jungle muffler and shows it with a screen and a baffle behind the louvres.
make it easier to mod for sure.












i was thinking of getting the louvre plate and doing a cut out on the face of mine, maybe adding a baffle and drilling it.


----------



## Ductape

I believe I'll be putting a 288 clutch cover on mine to have a brake...... and the exhaust exits right at the plastic brake handle. If the one with the louvres mods easy, that would just be an added bonus !


----------



## ausneil 1

Joe46 said:


> Hey Neil. We were running sprocket nose bars. I don't recall if he was using Stihl or Oregon. I was using Windsor. Both running Carlton .404X.063 full skip chisel.



Fair enough mate, you fellows were a bit more advanced to what used to run mainly out here, like 404 semi chisel or full chisel ect and those long solid duramatic stihl bars.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> joe46,,, thanks for looking at the old girl still working for its keep, it runs 3/8 oregon CJX skip tooth on a 7 tooth rim sprocket and 36 inch oregon bar. The 051 is nicely balanced with that setup and when you sit it down it does not fall over, and for what i use it for (1/2 to 1 hour per day ) its a good saw.
> Your mate would of liked using his better if he was running todays lighter roller nose bars with todays chains and rims ect instead of 404 on duramatic solid bars of the day.
> As i said before, i have not felled logs with this saw but if i needed to i could.
> 
> 
> 
> Norm,,, a well set up saw, ready for work , i see its a skip tooth chain is it CJX or something else.
> No need for weight training to use a 2100 mate, real men are made to use the husky saw hahahahah


 Thank's mt friend, I love it> I was all Stihl brand on chain a few year's ago, and know run mostly or all Oregon. I believe it is the cjx, will have to look on the role. Fast cutting, smooth, and easy to file. Some of the Stihl chain's can be like trying to put a edge on a buck knife. LOL! I like your'e 051 as well! Joe, good story, so sorry about the loss of your'e friend, that is way to young. Ductape good call on the muffler, lower profile, and less heat for the hand! Neil I worke'd in a Eacalyptus grove today, we were ditching. Wish we were cutting, I love that stuff for firewood. I had several muscle saw fantasie's, as there were a couple of size, and I was sizing em up, for my 660, and 2101.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Though a muscle saw thread, I feel all saw's are welcome. This post give's long over due credit, for my mighty 044. Before I could own, and afford my 660. My 044 tackle'd evrything I encountered. Without a complaint, and never let me down. Parmeter, and I have cut together for many year's. He being the 66 man, and me alway's wanting one. But my 044 alway's earned it's keep, and earned respect with the 66 crowd. I know have as you all know a couple big timber saw's. Yet my 044 still get's a run frequently, and alway's put's a smile on anyone's face.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Though a muscle saw thread, I feel all saw's are welcome. This post give's long over due credit, for my mighty 044. Before I could own, and afford my 660. My 044 tackle'd evrything I encountered. Without a complaint, and never let me down. Parmeter, and I have cut together for many year's. He being the 66 man, and me alway's wanting one. But my 044 alway's earned it's keep, and earned respect with the 66 crowd. I know have as you all know a couple big timber saw's. Yet my 044 still get's a run frequently, and alway's put's a smile on anyone's face.



Nice saw Norm, I am on the hunt to put together a 044 one piece at a time for a winter project, if I can keep from spending all my money on the craigslist saws. I would also like to say congrats on the long thread.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's man, and with this thread you have become a good friend. And alway's seem to find your'e way back, and chime in, share storie's, and say hello. You our one of the original's who made it grow. We a love'd the video! All is much appreciated, as this thread to me is kinda like home. As for the 44 thank's, and I love it. Any part's I can help I will. What do you have so far? Let me know what you need. I may be able to hunt some up. Thank's Jim.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's man, and with this thread you have become a good friend. And alway's seem to find your'e way back, and chime in, share storie's, and say hello. You our one of the original's who made it grow. We a love'd the video! All is much appreciated, as this thread to me is kinda like home. As for the 44 thank's, and I love it. Any part's I can help I will. What do you have so far? Let me know what you need. I may be able to hunt some up. Thank's Jim.



I have a case stashed away until after Christmas and think I found a NOS piston and cylinder here locally, in fact I should be able to get most things here in town but if I come up with any missing parts I'll let you know.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! and saw wise good choice:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 350 Vortec

*2101 xp planker*

Was outbid on this recently,looked in great shape,plan was to split with a friend=2 nice saws
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## dave k

That was a nice mill setup, the mill is the type that Stihl used to supply as OEM.


----------



## little possum

Norm said you guys had the whiskey? EW green label please


----------



## 350 Vortec

dave k said:


> That was a nice mill setup, the mill is the type that Stihl used to supply as OEM.


Probably would have been a shame to split it but not much use for a mill here Dave(could have done with it 4/5 yrs ago though!!)



little possum said:


> Norm said you guys had the whiskey? EW green label please


Cant stand the stuff possum:msp_ohmy::msp_tongue:


----------



## little possum

That would have been a nice score on the dual 2101s! Oh well. 

And I was just looking for a drink in general. Something about guys in the Mac thread get weird names, and there was whiskey over here?


----------



## RandyMac

You need to join the Super 250 Club, we have whiskey, beer, cigars and flunkies to clean up.
You do have to start at the bottom, there is a costume that newbies have to wear.
After awhile, you might achieve greatness and have a title appointed to you.
Submit an application to a founding member for approval.


----------



## little possum

I want too Randy, but the GAD has taken over, and I cant find the need for a Super250. I have 2 regular 250s, that I havent ever straightened out.. 550 is on the list, since I know where one is..


----------



## homelitejim

we should start a 5 cube 10-10 club.


----------



## RandyMac

little possum said:


> I want too Randy, but the GAD has taken over, and I cant find the need for a Super250. I have 2 regular 250s, that I havent ever straightened out.. 550 is on the list, since I know where one is..



You can submit a 550 to a founding member.


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> You need to join the Super 250 Club, we have whiskey, beer, cigars and flunkies to clean up.
> You do have to start at the bottom, there is a costume that newbies have to wear.
> After awhile, you might achieve greatness and have a title appointed to you.
> Submit an application to a founding member for approval.



i'm only in the unleaded 250 club. but if some one can set me up with one i would be honored to belong to such a illustrious club.


----------



## RandyMac

Fras, talk to Terry.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

little possum said:


> Norm said you guys had the whiskey? EW green label please


 All these year's i thought it was a 520, iget it now a super 250. Must have been the whiskey!!!!! As I only saw one saw, and I was drinking! Vortec 350, bummer nice saw's, keep on the hunt my friend! What is your'e drink of choice? My father in law was just given a sweet 10-10 Jim. I love'd em ran em when I was a kid, and through high school a little. 610's too. Randy you run the 1100 yet, what are your'e plan's for it? Slow p you are welcom in this club any day! CO-ED, Universal saw brand's, whiskey or beer, ok I like maragarita's too!


----------



## homelitejim

I was thinking more of the 80+ cc's poured into the 10-10 frame kind of club. My drink of choice is good ole Canadian whiskey, Pendleton or 40 creek, and then anything from ice to cola.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saw JIm, and drink choice! Refresh my memory on the displacement of the 10-10?


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> ok I like maragarita's too!




Yes, I see you spilled some on your skirt ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL!:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Only 87cc but still all muscle. I just got it runnin tonight. 
[video=youtube_share;J27TnCTqgPU]http://youtu.be/J27TnCTqgPU[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Only 87cc, LOL! Isn't that about where the muscle start's:msp_tongue: Nice saw man!


----------



## homelitejim

54cc


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Havent cut with one in year's, but know I love'd em. Great design, and slim feeling.


----------



## 350 Vortec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> All these year's i thought it was a 520, iget it now a super 250. Must have been the whiskey!!!!! As I only saw one saw, and I was drinking! Vortec 350, bummer nice saw's, keep on the hunt my friend! What is your'e drink of choice? My father in law was just given a sweet 10-10 Jim. I love'd em ran em when I was a kid, and through high school a little. 610's too. Randy you run the 1100 yet, what are your'e plan's for it? Slow p you are welcom in this club any day! CO-ED, Universal saw brand's, whiskey or beer, ok I like maragarita's too!


Vodka is my thing Norm but whiskey and Guinness would be the old Irish boys traditional combo-Pint of Guinness followed by a Irish whiskey and distilled water (chaser)and over and over again,everyone drinks wine now of course or did untill we realised we had no money!!!yeah bummer about saws but things are tight and with currency exchange+shipping it gets expensive...have the saw bug now though:wink2:


----------



## sachsmo

How low can you go?


----------



## 350 Vortec

sachsmo said:


> How low can you go?


 sachsmo


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## 350 Vortec

I'm still lost:bang:...wheres that bottle gone to


----------



## jockeydeuce

Gotta get this thread back on track!

Just scored this diamond in the rough today....Monster compression and gas in the tank that would knock a maggot off a gut wagon!:bad_smelly:


----------



## cowroy

I know this don't belong here, but I just had to share here. This *2101* looks to be a cherry.


----------



## dave k

Just a thought, has anyone got a set of 2101 dawgs they would like to sell ? my two 2101's only have single dawgs and each saw is different type ! Give me a shout if anyone has a set surplus to requirements and tell me how much Thanks


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's a vid of that ole Jonny makein some chips. 
[video=youtube_share;U95UyT6f0p0]http://youtu.be/U95UyT6f0p0[/video]

Anybody have any clue what these things mght be worth??


----------



## NORMZILLA44

350 Vortec said:


> Vodka is my thing Norm but whiskey and Guinness would be the old Irish boys traditional combo-Pint of Guinness followed by a Irish whiskey and distilled water (chaser)and over and over again,everyone drinks wine now of course or did untill we realised we had no money!!!yeah bummer about saws but things are tight and with currency exchange+shipping it gets expensive...have the saw bug now though:wink2:


 Just so happen's I am an Irish man myself, give it to me I'll drink it, but the night's outcome would depend on the mix! LOL! definately slowe'd down on booze. Been year's since I drank too much, or often.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sachsmo I never get tire'd of seeing your'e saw's buddy! J-deuce sweet score man! Welcome to the club:rockn: Nice! Cowroy, anything of muscle saw realtion, belong's here thank's! Dave I got mine through Bailey's, or another saw shop supplier. I forget, but even the used one's are costly, and almost better to buy new. Price is close, hopefully like your'e thinking, you may be on the right track with a member here. I will keep an eye out. Here is my buddy in town's saw, I dream of, someday it will be in my shed!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stumpy cool saw, and vid Nostalgia!


----------



## jockeydeuce

Yeah, Stump!! That old 90 sounds real nice!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jockeydeuce said:


> Gotta get this thread back on track!
> 
> Just scored this diamond in the rough today....Monster compression and gas in the tank that would knock a maggot off a gut wagon!:bad_smelly:


 Is it a runner?


----------



## jockeydeuce

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Is it a runner?



It will be!!

Got too many projects ahead of it though.....That makes three 6 cube Huskies waiting for my attention.....I don't think this one is going to need much.

First one I've ever got my hands on with a chain brake too!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jockeydeuce said:


> It will be!!
> 
> Got too many projects ahead of it though.....That makes three 6 cube Huskies waiting for my attention.....I don't think this one is going to need much.
> 
> First one I've ever got my hands on with a chain brake too!


 Awesome saw my friend, look's in great shape. Yeah that chain brake is pricless, and rare! As you know. 6 cubes Tall!


----------



## RVALUE

Norm, I'm a little confused here. Just what saw is your favorite? :monkey:


----------



## 350 Vortec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Just so happen's I am an Irish man myself, give it to me I'll drink it, but the night's outcome would depend on the mix! LOL! definately slowe'd down on booze. Been year's since I drank too much, or often.


Be Jasus Norm how the hell are ya:msp_smile:not able for it myself these days either,the week long recovery just!! not worth it
Off to look at a 394 tomorrow if all works to plan:msp_smile:


----------



## 350 Vortec

dave k said:


> Just a thought, has anyone got a set of 2101 dawgs they would like to sell ? my two 2101's only have single dawgs and each saw is different type ! Give me a shout if anyone has a set surplus to requirements and tell me how much Thanks



Can probably make a custom set for you Dave,would need the original and clutch cover but should be easy!!! metal is my thing....was thinking of a nice bling set in stainless myself:msp_smile:


----------



## sachsmo

Stainless?


----------



## 350 Vortec

sachsmo said:


> Stainless?



Yes sachsmo,thats what i had in mind but with an extra spike maby,make yourself?looks very well,nice polished alloy cover over that filter would finish it off well


----------



## ausneil 1

RVALUE said:


> Norm, I'm a little confused here. Just what saw is your favorite? :monkey:



hahahah,, fair question which i'm sure will get a responce.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RVALUE said:


> Norm, I'm a little confused here. Just what saw is your favorite? :monkey:


 I have a few favorite's, 044-372 660-2101 288xp. Probably more too. Get confuse'd myself


----------



## NORMZILLA44

350 Vortec said:


> Be Jasus Norm how the hell are ya:msp_smile:not able for it myself these days either,the week long recovery just!! not worth it
> Off to look at a 394 tomorrow if all works to plan:msp_smile:


 LOL! That make's two of us. 394 nice I would love to have one. Hope it work's out.


----------



## sachsmo

Stainless?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sachsmo, very nice!:msp_thumbup: I never get tire'd of looking at your'e saws' man:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sachsmo

Thanks Norm,


how's about a couple more? (them medieval ones were fun)


----------



## 350 Vortec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! That make's two of us. 394 nice I would love to have one. Hope it work's out.


Worked out thanks Norm,proud new owner of a 394:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling

Hey Andy, you 2101XP is setting on your porch waiting for you


----------



## 350 Vortec

sachsmo said:


> Thanks Norm,
> 
> 
> how's about a couple more? (them medieval ones were fun)


Nice sachsmo,are these usable!!????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

350 Vortec said:


> Worked out thanks Norm,proud new owner of a 394:msp_thumbsup:



Enjoy it, They are a nice saw.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 350 Vortec

Stumpys Customs said:


> Enjoy it, They are a nice saw.:msp_thumbup:


Thank you Stumpy,i'll get some pics up soon


----------



## ausneil 1

sachsmo said:


> Thanks Norm,
> 
> 
> how's about a couple more? (them medieval ones were fun)





Those are mean to say the least, thats one saw i do not have in my colection and would like one 118cc sachs.
They were popular here in oz for a few years but one never sees them these days. Mac was selling a few as well in the end which were of coarse yellow and black. ( we loggers called them bumble bees)


----------



## sachsmo

Heck Neil thems just little 100cc dudes.

Lee's got all the 118cc (166s)


----------



## sachsmo

350 Vortec said:


> Nice sachsmo,are these usable!!????



Dunno,

never really had 'em in wood. 

So I changed to a set modeled after the stock ones (but much larger)

I was thinking that big top hook would be ideal for cutting with the top of the bar.

They are hanging on a nail waiting to be redesigned.

They do look mean though eh?


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! That make's two of us. 394 nice I would love to have one. Hope it work's out.





sachsmo said:


> Thanks Norm,
> 
> 
> how's about a couple more? (them medieval ones were fun)





blsnelling said:


> Hey Andy, you 2101XP is setting on your porch waiting for you



Nothing new to add to this thread really, other than a big fat handful of rep to these fellas.


----------



## 350 Vortec

sachsmo said:


> Dunno,
> 
> never really had 'em in wood.
> 
> So I changed to a set modeled after the stock ones (but much larger)
> 
> I was thinking that big top hook would be ideal for cutting with the top of the bar.
> 
> They are hanging on a nail waiting to be redesigned.
> 
> They do look mean though eh?


Mean,scary for sure....if Freddy Krueger had a saw i'd say it might look a little like that:smile2::smile2:


----------



## leeha

sachsmo said:


> Heck Neil thems just little 100cc dudes.
> 
> Lee's got all the 118cc (166s)




I ain't got em all. :hmm3grin2orange:

Lee


----------



## andydodgegeek

blsnelling said:


> Hey Andy, you 2101XP is setting on your porch waiting for you



I rushed home after work as fast as my cummins turbo diesel would take me then ran to the porch. I grabbed the freshly delivered box and headed out to the shop and quickly mounted up my new 42" bar and chain and fired it up. Wholly $#^@&*. That thing is sweet. I am still grinning. I cut a couple of cookies off of a 12" poplar log and said to myself I need big wood. Unfortunately It was getting dark and I didnt want to look for a bigger log so I sunk the whole 42" bar into that same poplar log the long way and watched the noodles fly. THEN I was smiling. It is all I hoped for and more. This is the 4th saw I have bought off of the computer and the first one that I am truly happy with. I cant wait for the weekend when I have more day light to "play". Thanks Brad.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I will try to get some pics of my new machine in action this weekend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sachsmo, good stuff brother I love it!!! 350, buddy 394 awesome!!!!!!!!! Hope to have one someday. Brad, and Andy that is so awesome the saw made it. Not even my saw, and I was worrie'd, it looke'd grim. I was thinking about it alot. So gald it worke'd out!!! Lee, I am speechless, what can I say that is one hell of an arsenal. Stumpy I agree394:msp_thumbup: Jon, good deal, I was in the Rep, kind of mood myself, so I trie'd to hit everybody, but only got a few, said I gotta spread it, which is Bull####, because when don't I spread the love!


----------



## ausneil 1

leeha said:


> I ain't got em all. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Lee



Well mate you may not have em all but, thats not a bad start.
Top line up, just luv the bars.


----------



## wigglesworth

Does this mean I can go forth and fear no evil now?


----------



## sachsmo

Dunno,

unless your going to gore them Zombies with that spike!

Or perhaps the ting, ting, ting will scare 'em away :hmm3grin2orange:

Nice saw wiggs.


----------



## Ductape

Wiggs, you are now a MAN !!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!! (in my best Cahoon voice)


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

What's wrong with Norm?? Is he ok?????? Shouldn't he have been here by now?


:scared:


----------



## Jon1212

RVALUE said:


> What's wrong with Norm?? Is he ok?????? Shouldn't he have been here by now?
> 
> 
> :scared:



On a typical day, yes. However with the recent influx of "muscle saw" pictures he's a bit overwhelmed. I'm really hoping he doesn't show up with a doctors note for anxiety.....LOL!!!!


----------



## ausneil 1

Jon1212 said:


> On a typical day, yes. However with the recent influx of "muscle saw" pictures he's a bit overwhelmed. I'm really hoping he doesn't show up with a doctors note for anxiety.....LOL!!!!





Hahaha,,,You blokes crack me up.
tried giveing a little rep from OZ but you know what was said, maybe next time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'm here fella's! Been dealing with plumbing trouble. I am handy with saw's, and prefer that over plumbing anyday! Wigglesworth that is good shiat!! Congrat's my friend. Awesome. Love them dolmar's too! Lee I think after you pose'd all those beautie's on the lawn, the grass will turn gold Awesome! Sorry I wasn't here sooner, my brotherhood of muscles saw's!


----------



## RVALUE

Somewhat like Christmas!

I was enjoying the few saws I have perched in their storage tree. I came home and found another 2100! All by itself. 

I had left it where I used it last.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So you get another one? Or misplace it?


----------



## andydodgegeek

I brought my new 2101xp with a 42" bar to work today. This think is sweet. Thanks again Brad. I fired it up in the shop and people thought I was nuts. One guy seen me with it and asked "was that the thing I heard running?" I said yes he said he thouht it was a snowmobile. It sounds cool. Right before I left for the day I brought it into my supervisors office and asked if he had finished my yearly review yet. I think I will be getting a raise.


----------



## Ductape

andydodgegeek said:


> I think I will be getting a raise.




If not....... you know how to handle the situation. Cut his desk in two first. If that doesn't work................... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Andy the excitement never wear's off! Scott he could split the office, literally! The 2100 club:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> So you get another one? Or misplace it?



Just left it besides the last stump I trimmed. Actually under a shed roof. (Which is special treatment)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Special treatment, for a special saw:boss::love1:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

wigglesworth said:


> Does this mean I can go forth and fear no evil now?


 Inquiry mind's want to know????


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I was force'd to make a hard decision. Cutting or Boar hunting in the morning. Well my dog's have been coupe'd up, and my saw's. I have been going stir crazy not doing either. I have my four wheeler in the trailer, and no room for my saw's, and gear. Son of a b####. Well going to run the dog's in the am, and cut next weekend!


----------



## mdavlee

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Inquiry mind's want to know????



I think that saw is going to look good with a 30" cannon on it.:cool2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

mdavlee said:


> I think that saw is going to look good with a 30" cannon on it.:cool2:


 Did you get it??? Dude I love the canon's:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wigglesworth

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Inquiry mind's want to know????



I will say this much.....Its headed to Tennessee. 

I just dont have time for it. Of course I change my mind like I change my underwear, at least once a month, wether they need it or not.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on my brother of the 044:msp_thumbsup: Hey at least it will make somebody happy:lifter: I knew it wouldn't idle the classified's long!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well I guess I will have to post a pic here of Lee's new saw. Sure felt good in my hand's, and the back of my truck. It is a muscle saw I believeotstir:otstir:


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah I got it. Always wanted one of them so that one popped up and seemed like a good deal to me.


----------



## Jon1212

mdavlee said:


> Yeah I got it. Always wanted one of them so that one popped up and seemed like a good deal to me.



Did you get a deal worked out on that other item up in the foothills?


----------



## mdavlee

I think I have. He's supposed to get me a shipping quote.


----------



## Jon1212

mdavlee said:


> I think I have. He's supposed to get me a shipping quote.



I'm not sure how big this item is, but if the seller were willing to meet me part way I could ship it from my work for you.
Let me know,
Jonathan


----------



## mdavlee

Ok I'll mention it to him when I talk to him tonight. Thanks man.


----------



## leeha

mdavlee said:


> Yeah I got it. Always wanted one of them so that one popped up and seemed like a good deal to me.



Wud Ya Git, Wud Ya Git, Wud Ya Git, 
Dave, have you found a nice SP125 yet.



Lee


----------



## mdavlee

No not yet Lee. I'm still waiting for the right one to pop up. I hope this 2100 will tide me over until I can get one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## leeha

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well I guess I will have to post a pic here of Lee's new saw. Sure felt good in my hand's, and the back of my truck. It is a muscle saw I believeotstir:otstir:



Here's a couple pic's of the ole girl all cleaned up.
Installed a new clutch cover and different muffler.










Many Thanks Norm.


Lee


----------



## bezza1

i got my new secondhand 2101xp yesterday here are a few pics tell me what ya think


----------



## Ductape

*What Do I Think ??*

Wow, that saw is in great shape ! Congrats on your new purchase. Hang on tight !!


----------



## bezza1

Ductape said:


> Wow, that saw is in great shape ! Congrats on your new purchase. Hang on tight !!



yep she has been in some nice very hard hardwood and she likes it


----------



## NORMZILLA44

bezza1 said:


> i got my new secondhand 2101xp yesterday here are a few pics tell me what ya think


 Awesome nice saw!!! You to Mdavlee!! Congrat's!:rockn: Glad you showe'd up Lee!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

bezza1 said:


> i got my new secondhand 2101xp yesterday here are a few pics tell me what ya think



I want one. Oh wait I just got one. These things are sweet. I will try to get some pics of mine this week. I hate it getting dark out at 4pm, I get home from work and its dark. Hard to saw in the dark:msp_mad:


----------



## bezza1

andydodgegeek said:


> I want one. Oh wait I just got one. These things are sweet. I will try to get some pics of mine this week. I hate it getting dark out at 4pm, I get home from work and its dark. Hard to saw in the dark:msp_mad:



do what i did one year i setup floodlights allover the yard lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How you liking that thing Andy? Love it???


----------



## andydodgegeek

It is REAL nice. Tons of power. Spins a chain on a 42" bar real strong. I havent got to use it a whole lot yet but I am very impressed with what I have done with it. I cut some cookies off of a red oak about 28-30", also had a big poplar that was down and sitting up off the ground about three feet that I started noodling on with the whole 42" burried. WOW noodles flying. It cuttin fast enough it was having hard time puking out all them noodles and started to get a little plugged up. VERY FUN SAW. A guy at work said he has a big maple that my bar wont go all the way through and he would like it cut down. I cant wait to tip it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome, I am a lover, and a believer. One of the best saw's I have ever laid hand's on, EVER! Glad you are happy.


----------



## ausneil 1

leeha said:


> Here's a couple pic's of the ole girl all cleaned up.
> Installed a new clutch cover and different muffler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Norm.
> 
> 
> Lee



Nice saw lee, how many cc's is that one,,,, i'm not up with those saws.


Bezza 1 another nice saw for sure.


----------



## leeha

Neil, It's a 100ccer, It's Sachs Dolmars Husky eater. :msp_biggrin:



Lee


----------



## leeha

Bezza1, Thats a very nice 2101. You don't usually find them that clean.

Congrats on a nice saw.



Lee


----------



## sachsmo

leeha said:


> Neil, It's a 100ccer, It's Sachs Dolmars Husky eater. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Har har har


----------



## sachsmo

They look good in HEMI orange too,


----------



## Eccentric

Nothing to see here.......


----------



## mdavlee

No Aaron its not a big yellow item. I didn't know about them so now you've got my interest up.


----------



## Jon1212

mdavlee said:


> No Aaron its not a big yellow item. I didn't know about them so now you've got my interest up.



Just forget you read anything Aaron posted, he works long hours guarding criminals which leads him to being on edge, and tense. Which in turn causes him to be confused, and proceed to make non-sensical ramblings about non existent saws. This conversation never took place


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Lee, LOL! that thing is a beast for sure! Sachsmo was that a 166 in the hemi orange or 153? Beautifull saw man, your's have alway's impressed me. Well Lee's littered with Dolmar lawn was impressive too! Aaron where you been hiding how are ya? Good I hope. Yep Jon I agree he get's dillusionall. Mdavlee I am curious too LOL!!!!!opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## lumberjackau

Finally back to the homestead after a couple months away, gotten about 7 inches of rain since I got back and today it cleared enuff to get sum saws out and take some quick happy snaps of the 2100's :hmm3grin2orange:
View attachment 211503
View attachment 211504
View attachment 211505
View attachment 211506


----------



## Jon1212

lumberjackau said:


> Finally back to the homestead after a couple months away, gotten about 7 inches of rain since I got back and today it cleared enuff to get sum saws out and take some quick happy snaps of the 2100's :hmm3grin2orange:
> View attachment 211503
> View attachment 211504
> View attachment 211505
> View attachment 211506



G'Day, and thanks for the great pictures. It's comforting to know that saw hoarding is prevalent in the Southern Hemisphere as well..............LOL!!!!
Poor ol' Norm is sure to walk with a limp after viewing such lewd saw photos.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ausneil 1

lumberjackau said:


> Finally back to the homestead after a couple months away, gotten about 7 inches of rain since I got back and today it cleared enuff to get sum saws out and take some quick happy snaps of the 2100's :hmm3grin2orange:
> View attachment 211503
> View attachment 211504
> View attachment 211505
> View attachment 211506





Good pic's Will, hang onto those saws.

Well done at our Walcha Timber Expo race day, only just completed the paper trail for that one.
One of our new members asked me what we have to do to beat the QLDers, i simply said cut straight and a little quicker than them and thats how to beat them, simple.
He then anounced he needs more power to cut faster, so i told him again, maybe your chains could be improved as well as your cutting.


----------



## lumberjackau

Neil, it's funny how people forget the basics, before you run you gotta learn to walk first :biggrinbounce2: I tell everyone that asks about what I do with my saws, sharpen them, it's simple and cheaper on the hip pocket. All the mods on the saws come after that, that was how I was taught and it worked for me :smile2: Dan Kerr did a very good job with his win in the Stock supplied race, shows how good he is with a saw. And Donna's win in the ladies, whew, her cutting has improved since she came back racing, certainly has stired the pot a bit.
Thanks for the invite to come down Neil, Donna and I enjoyed the weekend away. 



Jon1212, thanks, I hope Norm's heart can handle that many in one hit :biggrin: there is another residing in the cardboard box in the trailer, she will come out at a later date when I get her back together. 

Cheers
Will


----------



## Ductape

*Holy Crap !!*

Now I see who is hording all the 2100s !! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nyhof

*2100 with very little use*

View attachment 211564
View attachment 211565
View attachment 211566
View attachment 211563
found this saw on kijiji ontario tonight....says...very little use.. been in storage most of its life....its the cleanest one ive seen....he wants 5 brown firm.. for it...(500)...take a look..my 2100 also had the xp stickers on the filter cover....and no full wrap handle......


----------



## mdavlee

I thought the 2100 was a cd and not an xp. I may be mistaken on that but that's what I'm thinking. It looks super clean for that old of a saw.


----------



## nyhof

yep..mine says 2100cd 1983 on the serial#plate....maybe the xp stickers ....were put on the original filter covers.....


----------



## lumberjackau

nyhof said:


> View attachment 211564
> View attachment 211565
> View attachment 211566
> View attachment 211563
> found this saw on kijiji ontario tonight....says...very little use.. been in storage most of its life....its the cleanest one ive seen....he wants 5 brown firm.. for it...(500)...take a look..my 2100 also had the xp stickers on the filter cover....and no full wrap handle......



Nice saw  I like the jungle muff, but where did the dogs go?

Cheers
Will


----------



## turtle561

2101XP has the XP sticker.
looks like the dog left with the rubber mount. only the bracket is left.
which models had the spring mount there ?


----------



## Joe46

turtle561 said:


> 2101XP has the XP sticker.
> looks like the dog left with the rubber mount. only the bracket is left.
> which models had the spring mount there ?



I could be wrong, but the early 2100's didn't have the front mount. They then came out with the rubber mount which they called the 7th mount. The spring mounts were the last to go on. Yes the 2100 were CD's, the 2101 XP's. Also interesting to see a 2100 with a brake. As I've talked about with Norm I wonder if where they were sold had something to do with being equipped with a brake or not?


----------



## nyhof

my 2100cd also has the brake ...as well as the rubber mount for the dawg.....


----------



## WadePatton

I got mine! Picking it up tomorrow. All i know is that it's a stock saw bought to be converted to racing trim, but never modded. Now it will be converted to the heart of my AK mill/showitoff toy--and then there's this 40" white oak i hear tell 'bout...free for the sawin'.

Just learned of the 2100's a few weeks ago, on here of course-MOF, in the Milling subforum. 

my first huskee (if you don't count their red cousins).

-now i'll go back and start reading the other 1000 posts i skipped over.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

lumberjackau said:


> Finally back to the homestead after a couple months away, gotten about 7 inches of rain since I got back and today it cleared enuff to get sum saws out and take some quick happy snaps of the 2100's :hmm3grin2orange:
> View attachment 211503
> View attachment 211504
> View attachment 211505
> View attachment 211506


 Mother of god, we found the holy grail! LOL! And my brother's knew I would eat it up! Good call Jon, and Will! Nyhof clean indeed!! The nicest one I ever saw was 2 year's ago, on C-list in Ukiah 15 minute's north of me. Never was put togehter brand new in the BOX! Never saw gas either. And did not have any cash. The guy was asking 800 or more don't remeber. Woulda gave him a truckload of gold for that one of a kind item. I don't believ so much in shelf queen's, but that one may have come in the house! Mdavlee, and the gang, I am not positive on the sticker's, Allyn might be right, but I have found a couple 21oo's with xp on em. Now whether they were added, is a good question? Because the saw's were in great shape, and part's looke'd original. But maybe they did get a few later one's with sticker's, or somebody just thought they were cool, and stuck em on. Joe the brake handle is a good question too, mine had one originally, and production was ende'd definately before chainbrake's were mandotory. Most the saw's without that I have seen you could tell had them, and were remove'd.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

WadePatton said:


> I got mine! Picking it up tomorrow. All i know is that it's a stock saw bought to be converted to racing trim, but never modded. Now it will be converted to the heart of my AK mill/showitoff toy--and then there's this 40" white oak i hear tell 'bout...free for the sawin'.
> 
> Just learned of the 2100's a few weeks ago, on here of course-MOF, in the Milling subforum.
> 
> my first huskee (if you don't count their red cousins).
> 
> -now i'll go back and start reading the other 1000 posts i skipped over.


Nice, welcome aboard!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## homelitejim

looks like Saw King has a husky 1100 up on the bay, I just got his new video of shop talk.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Miss ya Jim! Remeber all muscle saw's, and well good fellow's welcome here old buddy!


----------



## homelitejim

I am trying to work a deal on a 6 cube yellow saw, I need to sell a few I have laying around mostly small plastic ones.


----------



## sachsmo

1100 is every bit the saw that the "XP" is.

They're all pretty much the same, except for muffs and mounts. (and manual oiler)


----------



## WadePatton

GOT it--a 2100. Ricky Hennessee sold it to me. Some of ya'll may know him. He used to build and race saws and lives just 30 miles or so out the road.

will rip it down and clean it up. going to hang a 24" bar on it and push it through logs end to end.

also got some porting specs and sech...you know, for when i get bored with 6 cubes.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Wade, and you will never get bore'd with 6 cube's LOL! Right Sachsmo?? Love to see a pic Wade, and that's awesome!


----------



## ausneil 1

lumberjackau said:


> Neil, it's funny how people forget the basics, before you run you gotta learn to walk first :biggrinbounce2: I tell everyone that asks about what I do with my saws, sharpen them, it's simple and cheaper on the hip pocket. All the mods on the saws come after that, that was how I was taught and it worked for me :smile2: Dan Kerr did a very good job with his win in the Stock supplied race, shows how good he is with a saw. And Donna's win in the ladies, whew, her cutting has improved since she came back racing, certainly has stired the pot a bit.
> Thanks for the invite to come down Neil, Donna and I enjoyed the weekend away.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon1212, thanks, I hope Norm's heart can handle that many in one hit :biggrin: there is another residing in the cardboard box in the trailer, she will come out at a later date when I get her back together.
> 
> Cheers
> Will



How right you are regarding Dan Kerr, he has come a long way in the past couple of seasons and he is not the only one as several from both sides of the border can mix it in any company.
Speeking dan,,, glenn innes is not that far away, round feb i think, realy looking forward to 11 post billets you need a loader to roll.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What's the good word in the bush my friend's down under?


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What's the good word in the bush my friend's down under?



Work,work just the usual. I just tore my left hamstring so i have called it a day, did the same thing only a week ago on the right one so now i have two. My log yard has dried up but still has deep holes with mud and of coarse i found the edge and slipped in, i must be getting old.


That old 051 i use for docking packs off blew the plug out so looks like she is pensioned off, i put a 395 on the job and its cuts a little quicker but the old girl was ok and i never touched it except for maintance.


----------



## WadePatton

*carbs eh?*

Well, the carb had disappeared, apparently modded and hung on a nitro-methane-oxide funny saw. So we worked out the $ and i got more _working_ saw "optimization" pointers and _details_-MUCH easier when surrounded by 42 half-assembled and modded saws.

Carburetors fo the 2100 family--are there any things to look out for buying a used one? I understand the internal limiter and how to defeat it. Anything else to look for if given a choice?

thanks--and don't hesitate to redirect me to that discussion if it's not a simple answer. I did search.

wp


----------



## lumberjackau

ausneil 1 said:


> How right you are regarding Dan Kerr, he has come a long way in the past couple of seasons and he is not the only one as several from both sides of the border can mix it in any company.
> Speeking dan,,, glenn innes is not that far away, round feb i think, realy looking forward to 11 post billets you need a loader to roll.


 oh joy, guess I better bring a cut lunch to that race, :msp_tongue: .

your right about people improving, getting harder to figure out who wins each race, good thing there are a few video cameras around to help the judges :msp_thumbsup:

Norm, all good down this way, getting ready for a good ol aussie xmas, plenty of seafood and stubbies


----------



## WadePatton

*crao*

(title should read "CRAP"...can't edit no titles nohow.)

so i made some offers...came back just now to find out i had purchased

two tillotsons


and 


_wait for it_



one



more



2100! 


dingdang internets! i gotta forget my passwords quick!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> Work,work just the usual. I just tore my left hamstring so i have called it a day, did the same thing only a week ago on the right one so now i have two. My log yard has dried up but still has deep holes with mud and of coarse i found the edge and slipped in, i must be getting old.
> 
> 
> That old 051 i use for docking packs off blew the plug out so looks like she is pensioned off, i put a 395 on the job and its cuts a little quicker but the old girl was ok and i never touched it except for maintance.


 Sorry to hear about the injury, my friend and the saw. Are you going to be able to fix it?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

WadePatton said:


> Well, the carb had disappeared, apparently modded and hung on a nitro-methane-oxide funny saw. So we worked out the $ and i got more _working_ saw "optimization" pointers and _details_-MUCH easier when surrounded by 42 half-assembled and modded saws.
> 
> Carburetors fo the 2100 family--are there any things to look out for buying a used one? I understand the internal limiter and how to defeat it. Anything else to look for if given a choice?
> 
> thanks--and don't hesitate to redirect me to that discussion if it's not a simple answer. I did search.
> 
> wp


 Bummer man, hope you get it worke'd,out. My 2101 was I am thinking one of the last run's. I found out there were limited, and unlimited carb's. Mine has no governor. But like you said you know how to plug it off so you will be fine. Those tilotson were some of the best made ever.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lumberjack, good deal my friend! Aussie xmas sound's great. Wade so you got two saw's coming?


----------



## WadePatton

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bummer man, hope you get it worke'd,out. My 2101 was I am thinking one of the last run's. I found out there were limited, and unlimited carb's. Mine has no governor. But like you said you know how to plug it off so you will be fine. Those tilotson were some of the best made ever.



see post #1143, and yes my autoparts/small engine man (close as a brother) said the same thing about tillotson. i'm not sure if i've ever turned a screw on the irish sort of mixers.

and i'm a scrubbin' and a cleaning--this must have been a redwood saw, that's the color of the dust and of course it's from cali. hanging new rings on it too, smoothing up the rough spot on the piston and very lightly honing the jug. have 24" for this one and 30" coming with BC saw...yeah, that's what I'll call 'em. "Cali" and "BC". 

i'm going to get a bigger gas can too...


----------



## WadePatton

andydodgegeek said:


> dark out at 4pm, I get home from work and its dark. Hard to saw in the dark:msp_mad:



two words:

coleman lantern (well, the second word was redundant, but that's shorter than quoting the vintage coleman logo, "Sunshine of the Night".)


whoops-hey don't count the words in parenthesis. 3 or 4 colemans will light up a workspace.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Funny #### Wade about the lantern's! Congrat's on the Cali saw, many made a living here in giant Redwwod. I was impresse'd with how many were in the high climber, and timber faller book. Many!! Funny to as long as I have been here guess I never really realized, the post's were numbere'd LOL!


----------



## WadePatton

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Lumberjack, good deal my friend! Aussie xmas sound's great. Wade so you got two saw's coming?



yeah, we keep overlapping posteses, but i got Cali from Ricky who bought it out of CA a few years back when he was still racing. I "messed around" and bought BC off craigslist last night/this morning-i didn't think my offer would stand and was counting on re-contemplating before answering the counter-offer if it came. THAT's how you accidentally buy a saw. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm wiring him the money tomorrow. 

the carbs came offa ebay and i made some "low" offers, _both_ were accepted...sometimes bargains just bowl you over eh? one of them is already in the mail. 

Now i'm quite happy to have the_ pair _as i hope to always have at least one of them running-and if things get tough, can borrow parts back and fourth as needed to minimize down time.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury, my friend and the saw. Are you going to be able to fix it?



I proberbly won't worry norm as its old and i was thinking maybe i could fit a new 076 cylinder from baileys, i have an old wornout 076 so i could rob whats needed to make a bb 051. The only reason i still use it is because it blows the exhaust out the side and not the front, when docking off packs in the mill the newer front exhaust saws blow it straight back which is not much fun in summer.
My tore hamstring is worse today calf is torn also, my eldest son worked with me today and was a big help. should come good in a couple of weeks i hope.


WILL,, i hear ya on the seafood and stubbies, this year we have decided to work straight through with my family, maybe stop for lunch christmas day, trouble with that i eat and drink tooooo much then want to go and have a sleep.


Wade,,, sounds like you scored 2 good ones, hope they perform as i know they will.

Hope you all have a good, safe christmas all you good people.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## lumberjackau

Neil, when I first arrived here it was a shock to the system having such warm temps for xmas, didn't take long to get used to it tho :biggrin: It's a good thing the family is coming out to help you, good way to spend time together inhaling sawdust

Been able to get into some 2100's today, sorting out cylinders and pistons, got a thin ring "B" piston and trying to match it up to a cylinder that isn't missing half its lining and the lettering to match up. Once that is sorted it is time to open her up a bit to let it breath :biggrinbounce2: 

Cheers
Will


----------



## Jon1212

WadePatton said:


> (title should read "CRAP"...can't edit no titles nohow.)
> 
> so i made some offers...came back just now to find out i had purchased
> 
> two tillotsons
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> _wait for it_
> 
> 
> 
> one
> 
> 
> 
> more
> 
> 
> 
> 2100!
> 
> 
> dingdang internets! i gotta forget my passwords quick!



Dingdang 2100 rep sent to TN...........Keep buying them, it makes mine more valuable.......LOL!!!!


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## mdavlee

Mine beat me to the house by almost a week. It got there yesterday and I won't be there til next Friday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> I proberbly won't worry norm as its old and i was thinking maybe i could fit a new 076 cylinder from baileys, i have an old wornout 076 so i could rob whats needed to make a bb 051. The only reason i still use it is because it blows the exhaust out the side and not the front, when docking off packs in the mill the newer front exhaust saws blow it straight back which is not much fun in summer.
> My tore hamstring is worse today calf is torn also, my eldest son worked with me today and was a big help. should come good in a couple of weeks i hope.
> 
> 
> WILL,, i hear ya on the seafood and stubbies, this year we have decided to work straight through with my family, maybe stop for lunch christmas day, trouble with that i eat and drink tooooo much then want to go and have a sleep.
> 
> 
> Wade,,, sounds like you scored 2 good ones, hope they perform as i know they will.
> 
> Hope you all have a good, safe christmas all you good people.:msp_thumbup:


 Wade good deal man, can't beat two! Neil the 051-076 idea sound's real good, by the way you and lumberjack what are stubbie's? Mdavlee when it comes to waiting for packages to arrive, I am like a little kid at christmas! Sachsmo will my old pic's work?


----------



## Eccentric

Stubbies is Oz-speak for beers mate!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Stubbies is Oz-speak for beers mate!


Cracky, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im glad to be here among friend's. Went for a Boar hunt today, and hand our hand's full. Parmeter and me Jack, and Tanner my two dog's of three, struck and stoppe'd a Boar that was playing for keep's. After he went down I saw Jack couldn't walk on a leg, and had taken a bad hit to the shoulder. Then I saw a hit under his chest almost went through the rib cage. I got me spooke'd. The day started to go better we did some cutting, and all in all a real good morning. I left and was heade'd to rendevous with one of my best friend's, and fellow dog man. He was dogging out on Mill creek road this morning, us on westside rd. I was supposed to drop of my 4-wheeler for him to build me a dog rack. Texted him said I was down the street, but was surprised I had not heard from him, and it was 330pm. Get a text saying not a good day he would talk to me later, two of his dog's got kille'd. F### That hit me like a ton of brick's I love him, and his dog's.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im glad to be here among friend's. Went for a Boar hunt today, and hand our hand's full. Parmeter and me Jack, and Tanner my two dog's of three, struck and stoppe'd a Boar that was playing for keep's. After he went down I saw Jack couldn't walk on a leg, and had taken a bad hit to the shoulder. Then I saw a hit under his chest almost went through the rib cage. I got me spooke'd. The day started to go better we did some cutting, and all in all a real good morning. I left and was heade'd to rendevous with one of my best friend's, and fellow dog man. He was dogging out on Mill creek road this morning, us on westside rd. I was supposed to drop of my 4-wheeler for him to build me a dog rack. Texted him said I was down the street, but was surprised I had not heard from him, and it was 330pm. Get a text saying not a good day he would talk to me later, two of his dog's got kille'd. F### That hit me like a ton of brick's I love him, and his dog's.



Sorry to hear that Jack got hurt and your friend lost two dogs. I had a buddy who used to hunt pigs with dogs, but stopped after loosing a few that he'd gotten real close with. He's since moved to Idaho. Great guy. He gave me my .338 before he moved.


----------



## ausneil 1

Eccentric said:


> Stubbies is Oz-speak for beers mate!





Eccentric,,,you got that straight mate, we can't fool you at all.
Lovely little bottles, they go down real good with just about everything and any occasion as long as there cold. 


Norm,,, sorry to hear about your dogs and your friends, i do not own pig dogs but have mates who do and when they get hit they take it hard. I like pig hunting also but i carry mine over the shoulder.


----------



## WidowMaker1

cant beat the old VB stubbie's mate ,Bloody ripper! also called throw downs.... just need a few shrimps for the Barbie and couple of sheila's :msp_w00t:


----------



## ausneil 1

Jon1212 said:


> Dingdang 2100 rep sent to TN...........Keep buying them, it makes mine more valuable.......LOL!!!!



Hahahahahahah... thats good



Widowmaker,,,:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WidowMaker1

sorry bout' ya dogs boys ...I know it hits home hard, dogs are Family !!!


----------



## WidowMaker1

ausneil 1 said:


> Hahahahahahah... thats good
> 
> 
> 
> Widowmaker,,,:msp_biggrin:


 too right mate. love my own countrys slang ...


----------



## RVALUE

Eccentric said:


> Sorry to hear that Jack got hurt and your friend lost two dogs. I had a buddy who used to hunt pigs with dogs, but stopped after loosing a few that he'd gotten real close with. He's since moved to Idaho. Great guy. He gave me my .338 before he moved.



All the smart people left Cal for ID. 


Idaho isn't happy about that though.


----------



## sachsmo

*Norms pic*


----------



## sachsmo

*'nother*


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's brother's. Jack is a little sore but healing up. Just went out to feed evrerybody, and my pup's came out long enough to say hello, and lick me a couple time's. And heade back in there house's. Colder than a son of a bit##. Widowmaker remeber crocodile dundee, and the sheila test! Make sure it's a sheila. I don't know what you call it down under, but especially after the fire water. Sachsmo thank's for posting up the pic's, someday I will learn. Old pic's I know need to get some new one's!


----------



## WadePatton

sorry 'bout dogs.

i'm done with acquisitions for a moment. ran out of $300 bills.

pics when i get this one running or the other one gets here. waiting on rings and carb for my saw named Cali. today is day two of my CSM experience.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's Wade. Good deal love to see pic's when you get em.


----------



## Eccentric

RVALUE said:


> All the smart people left Cal for ID.
> 
> 
> Idaho isn't happy about that though.



Some stayed here. Many of the Cal/ID transplants weren't the smart ones either. Look what they're doing to your state government. Give it time, and the stupidity will take over completely, and the whole state of Idaho will become like Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seatle, Portland, Chicago, and NYC......


----------



## ausneil 1

sachsmo said:


>



Lovely, looks like its ready to sort something out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Not that I enjoy killing tree's, but I am burning that madrone in my wood stove as we speak. The one spar had broke off in a storm, and the bigger side had a split, one of the ranche's we hunt, and trade tree work, or wood cutting. Belong's to a real nice older couple, and the tree reside'd where they park or walk at time's. It may have stood longer but I would have hate'd to see one of them hurt, or the road blocked. To bad you don't see as many big madrone's as we use'd too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I got to play with my new to me 2101xp I bought from Brad today. Holy $#^@&!!!!!! I love running that saw. Man does it have power. I had my wife take some video of it and I am going to attempt to put it on here. Andy's 2101xp ripping big chunks x 2 - YouTube


----------



## RandyMac

The plight of the Madrones is sad, some sort of disease is killing them. Tanbarks are dying too, it is getting rare to see a truly big one. I felled some rather large examples of both, some were prime, most of them were catfaced or hollow. Madrones are near the top of the list of the most dangerous trees to fall.

This was fun, a Madrone tangled and leaning into a Tanbark.





This is that Tanbark on it's way.




The Madrone uprooted and the trunk/roots are on the Tanbark's stump.






made a mess


----------



## Eccentric

Great pics as always Randy. Looks like another sighting of the deceased 050. I put down a hollowed out, fire damaged madrone a few years ago. It was smaller than the one in your pics. Felled it with the nice blue/white Homelite XL-12 that I got from Bob Anderson. We burned some of the last of it at our mini-GTG last year by the Peg House.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great video Andy. Awesome saw very nice! Glad you like it, I knew you would. Randy good info, and picture's, and I agree, on the dying, and danger of falling. The one I had in the pic was hollow, as you saw. One of my best friend's jesus, had some beautiful Tan oak. Real old, and big stuff. The tree's were just awesome to look at. There all dead now, and few left standing.


----------



## blsnelling

Sounds good Andy. Glad you're enjoying it.

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UxfKQo-n-OM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## homelitejim

andydodgegeek said:


> I got to play with my new to me 2101xp I bought from Brad today. Holy $#^@&!!!!!! I love running that saw. Man does it have power. I had my wife take some video of it and I am going to attempt to put it on here. Andy's 2101xp ripping big chunks x 2 - YouTube



very nice saw. That long bar looks good.


----------



## andydodgegeek

[video=youtube;WcV3Ef17ijo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcV3Ef17ijo[/video]
Here is some more of the 2101xp in action. My wife finds it amusing that it appears that the chips are shooting out of my rear end.


----------



## WadePatton

andydodgegeek said:


> My wife finds it amusing that it appears that the chips are shooting out of my rear end.


Like a beaver with...

The first time i found beaver crap i laughed and laughed, we use shavings for animal "bedding" and here's a critter what craps shavings. I found irony in the pooh. 

hey nice saw.

my rings are in the mail, maybe i have my mill skills together by the time i get a big saw going.


----------



## Jon1212

This infernal contraption locked up yesterday after I reppped these two Southern Hemisphere fellas.........it must have been due to the difference in seasons......LOL!!!!



WidowMaker1 said:


> cant beat the old VB stubbie's mate ,Bloody ripper! also called throw downs.... just need a few shrimps for the Barbie and couple of sheila's :msp_w00t:



Paul Hogan (Crocodile Dundee) impersonation rep sent



ausneil 1 said:


> Hahahahahahah... thats good
> 
> 
> 
> Widowmaker,,,:msp_biggrin:



And a nice big rep for our ol' Pal Neil



RVALUE said:


> All the smart people left Cal for ID.
> 
> 
> Idaho isn't happy about that though.



RVALUE you get nothing at this time because I seem to have lost the intelligence, and the ability to rep.:msp_confused: Hey at least our State had smart people to start with.............otstir:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Good stuff Jon. Andy that saw is swet, and I love the bar too man. Aaron before you give the 750 back to John you owe us a video or pic's Pleaseopcorn:opcorn: Wade I never saw beaver ####, LOL! That is funny ####!


----------



## ausneil 1

Jon1212 said:


> This infernal contraption locked up yesterday after I reppped these two Southern Hemisphere fellas.........it must have been due to the difference in seasons......LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Hogan (Crocodile Dundee) impersonation rep sent
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice big rep for our ol' Pal Neil
> 
> 
> 
> RVALUE you get nothing at this time because I seem to have lost the intelligence, and the ability to rep.:msp_confused: Hey at least our State had smart people to start with.............otstir:




Thank you. This is one of the best threads going round, in my un bye-est aussie opinion. Old mate who was speeking a little loud in class last week was a game man indeed to push the boundries with you guys.... so glad he saw his error..
Tried the return rep thing (just to prove i can) and you know what the little man said.

Not many sleeps til christmas now


----------



## ausneil 1

andydodgegeek said:


> [video=youtube;WcV3Ef17ijo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcV3Ef17ijo[/video]
> Here is some more of the 2101xp in action. My wife finds it amusing that it appears that the chips are shooting out of my rear end.



Can't say i have ever thought of it that way, different :biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Jon1212 said:


> This infernal contraption locked up yesterday after I reppped these two Southern Hemisphere fellas.........it must have been due to the difference in seasons......LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Hogan (Crocodile Dundee) impersonation rep sent
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice big rep for our ol' Pal Neil
> 
> 
> 
> RVALUE you get nothing at this time because I seem to have lost the intelligence, and the ability to rep.:msp_confused: Hey at least our State had smart people to start with.............otstir:




You are an optimist! And very astute. I hadn't thought of that myself, how profound.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> Thank you. This is one of the best threads going round, in my un bye-est aussie opinion. Old mate who was speeking a little loud in class last week was a game man indeed to push the boundries with you guys.... so glad he saw his error..
> Tried the return rep thing (just to prove i can) and you know what the little man said.
> 
> Not many sleeps til christmas now


 Thank's Neil, I have grown fond of the thread as well. It started with the love of a saw, and grew into a regular get together, and landed me some awesome friend's like you guy's! Would have repe'd you if I could have.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Merry Xmas my good friend's. I am hoping to get the saw's out for a run soon. Right now I am to full on Ham!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Merry Xmas my good friend's. I am hoping to get the saw's out for a run soon. Right now I am to full on Ham![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All I can do is eat tonight LOL! My little buddy Jack my dog is healing up from the Boar hunt last Saturday, but I really do have the bug to get out, and cut. I gotta get some fresh picture's anyway. Had been asked about some tree work lately, but no taker's yet.


----------



## WidowMaker1

Merry Xmas to ya Norm and ya family & dogs ...have a good one bud.


----------



## leeha

Merry Christmas Norm and everyone. Hope Santy Claus is good to ya all.




Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's fellas! Santa won't let me push my luck on the saw stuff lately.


----------



## turtle561

merry christmas to one and all. a wise man doesn't push his luck with santa.:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Not a wise man, just a saw man:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Son of a! Almost forgot merry xmas, to my muscle saw's!


----------



## dave k

As always nice to drop by and see all the good stuff !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad you dropped by Dave, merry Xmas!


----------



## homelitejim

Merry Christmas Muscle Saw Fans.


----------



## ausneil 1

homelitejim said:


> Merry Christmas Muscle Saw Fans.



And you also jim


----------



## WadePatton

Well it's going to be another day or two before I get to yank a rope on a SIX[SUP]3[/SUP]. 

Have rings coming (the right ones this time) from Leon (OTP), and the BC saw is probably getting probed and prodded by customs about now.

OH, btw has anybody made a replacement for the plastic fuel elbow that cracks? Seems that that part can't be bought from Tillotson nor Husqvarna (or Stihl)-that common practice is popping them offa junk carbs. I have two 136c's in hand, but zero un-cracked elbows. I'll be examining the junkyard soon-i don't have a pile of carbs to dig through.

I blocked the limiter circuit with an aluminum shim neatly carved from a roadsoda can.

In the alternative I'm seriously considering making mine own from brass or copper or even stainless. Drill out the press-fit nipple, make new piece proper angle than whittle it down to press-fit is the general idea. But all that is kinda small and fiddly...

searches raise nothing but "pull one offa old carb". I've been through the Mcmaster Carr and other industrial supply books as well...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see ya JIM! Wade The brass sound's like a great idea, and I am thinking a real good hardware store. That little elbow has to second elsewhere in the plumbing world or something. I have seen em before. Let me know what you come up with. I can ask Chuck at the saw shop here.


----------



## turtle561

wade- i found a couple of elbows. is this what your looking for ?
if you can fiddle/twist the old stub out & measure it one of these might work. 
i think one came from an HS.







both meas. .156", one is a little longer.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Allyn, way to lookout! Good find, I figure'd they gotta be out there, and not just for saw's, either.


----------



## ausneil 1

turtle561 said:


> wade- i found a couple of elbows. is this what your looking for ?
> if you can fiddle/twist the old stub out & measure it one of these might work.
> i think one came from an HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both meas. .156", one is a little longer.



Your right with twisting out the old one, i wasn't reading closely or i would of said the same thing.

Wade,,, your local sawshop would have old wornout carbys you could rob one off, i keep a few in my spares just in case.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would think a good hardware store too. Even a mechanical supplier, around here there is a company calle'd Lawson. They stock and carry anything nut or bolt, drift pin, cotter pin, vaccum tee's anything you could imagine.


----------



## husq2100

winner 0-100 - YouTube

that is all....


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> winner 0-100 - YouTube
> 
> that is all....



thats fast, nothing else to say


----------



## WadePatton

ausneil 1 said:


> Wade,,, your local sawshop would have old wornout carbys you could rob one off, i keep a few in my spares just in case.



they didn't offer such. I presented them with the cracked part and they shrugged and looked into the books and gave up-same thing at NAPA. one is the current local stihl dealer and the other is the guy who used to work for the farm/feed store which used to be the stihl dealer...hmph. But this is before I thought to mod a brass elbow.

yes, I could drive 60 miles back out to Ricky's and he'd probably pull one in a second for me. I may go see him one more time before I start carving the al U minimum out of the way. (he's done a lot of that.) Speaking of carving. Have the "ideal" numbers been posted here or are they secret? Ricky gave me numbers, and I've seen some that look similar-but a tad more conservative. Port timing for the six[SUP]3[/SUP] yo.

But i'd like to make a brass elbow work. Let you know which I do. I have a mini-lathe but it's pretty useless w/o a four-jaw or a tail-stock.

The salvage yard search was fruitless as well. They sometimes have piles of small engine stuff, not this trip.

+++update:

BC got here today, she's a bit rough, but i'm going to see 'bout startin' er up just to hear it run. then I'll clean it up/inspect more fully. 30" bar--I'll look like a maniac in these woods, oh nevermind...


----------



## Jon1212

WadePatton said:


> they didn't offer such. I presented them with the cracked part and they shrugged and looked into the books and gave up-same thing at NAPA. one is the current local stihl dealer and the other is the guy who used to work for the farm/feed store which used to be the stihl dealer...hmph. But this is before I thought to mod a brass elbow.
> 
> yes, I could drive 60 miles back out to Ricky's and he'd probably pull one in a second for me. I may go see him one more time before I start carving the al U minimum out of the way. (he's done a lot of that.) Speaking of carving. Have the "ideal" numbers been posted here or are they secret? Ricky gave me numbers, and I've seen some that look similar-but a tad more conservative. Port timing for the six[SUP]3[/SUP] yo.
> 
> But i'd like to make a brass elbow work. Let you know which I do. I have a mini-lathe but it's pretty useless w/o a four-jaw or a tail-stock.
> 
> The salvage yard search was fruitless as well. They sometimes have piles of small engine stuff, not this trip.
> 
> +++update:
> 
> BC got here today, she's a bit rough, but i'm going to see 'bout startin' er up just to hear it run. then I'll clean it up/inspect more fully. 30" bar--*I'll look like a maniac in these woods*, oh nevermind...




There's is something to be said for keeping your appearance consistent..............LOL!!!!


----------



## ausneil 1

WadePatton said:


> they didn't offer such. I presented them with the cracked part and they shrugged and looked into the books and gave up-same thing at NAPA. one is the current local stihl dealer and the other is the guy who used to work for the farm/feed store which used to be the stihl dealer...hmph. But this is before I thought to mod a brass elbow.
> 
> yes, I could drive 60 miles back out to Ricky's and he'd probably pull one in a second for me. I may go see him one more time before I start carving the al U minimum out of the way. (he's done a lot of that.) Speaking of carving. Have the "ideal" numbers been posted here or are they secret? Ricky gave me numbers, and I've seen some that look similar-but a tad more conservative. Port timing for the six[SUP]3[/SUP] yo.
> 
> But i'd like to make a brass elbow work. Let you know which I do. I have a mini-lathe but it's pretty useless w/o a four-jaw or a tail-stock.
> 
> The salvage yard search was fruitless as well. They sometimes have piles of small engine stuff, not this trip.
> 
> +++update:
> 
> BC got here today, she's a bit rough, but i'm going to see 'bout startin' er up just to hear it run. then I'll clean it up/inspect more fully. 30" bar--I'll look like a maniac in these woods, oh nevermind...




Wade,,, pitty you don't live in oz, i would simply send you an elbow off something worn out.
Our local husky man is very helpful on older saws if possable and our stihlman is also but does tend to only like currant saws or something he can order new parts for.
I keep a lot of old junk or parts saws of any brand whether i want them or not just for this reason because there will always be something on them usfull sometime.


----------



## lumberjackau

husq2100 said:


> winner 0-100 - YouTube
> 
> that is all....



Um, serge, is that the saw that I know of? Different starter handle on it?

:biggrin:

Cheers
Will


----------



## husq2100

lumberjackau said:


> Um, serge, is that the saw that I know of? Different handle on it then if it is
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Cheers
> Will



so I have been told.....remember that is poplar though


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Serge, that is screamin man! Wow! Wade sorry about your trouble man, you will get something to work im sure.


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> so I have been told.....remember that is poplar though



the penny has just dropped.
top vid serge and if thats the saw i think, even better.


----------



## tdi-rick

lumberjackau said:


> Um, serge, is that the saw that I know of? Different starter handle on it?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Cheers
> Will





husq2100 said:


> so I have been told.....remember that is poplar though





ausneil 1 said:


> the penny has just dropped.
> top vid serge and if thats the saw i think, even better.




:msp_ohmy: as the crow said, "faaark" 

and I think my changeovers need a little more work :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WadePatton

thanks yall.


and now i have 2 functional plastic elbows. one on BC and the other on my second spare carb (from BC as well). I now have 2 2100's and four Tilly 136c's.

A Tale of Two Saws: (my 2100's)

The BC saw is a bit of a disappointment. Cali-whilst worn and undergoing a refreshment of rings and missing the airbox cover, is not worn _out_.

BC, does run, appears to have new fuel line and plastic elbow-BUT GOES DOWNHILL FAST from there. to wit: epoxy repaired tank/handle, broken casting (the lip at fill hole) prohibits oil-tank seal under cap, various screws missing, muffler deflector gone, muffler tabs bolts broken/missing, dog missing from cover and cut off on powerhead side. forward mount either missing or this is earlier saw. HAVEN'T looked under the hood yet. but I did get her fired off, and runs fine--

holy 

BICEPS BATDOG! i'm feel them growing now...ooooooh that's why they're called...oh nevermind

will consider a decomp casting when jug time comes.

30" bar needs tip, but otherwise just needed a good truing up (as rough as i've seen though). included chain is nicely worn back for milling...freakin' full comp. how many links issat? i forgot to count 'em. Will enjoy filing that one out.*

I was a bit bummed, BC is a parts saw that runs. So I only worked on the bar. will finish the bar in the morning (grind all paing/lacquer off the sides. Then I'll pull the muff and top cover and clutch and flywheel and get it all sparkly clean (as freekin' sparkly clean as_* rode hard and put up wet *_monster saws get w/o refinishing_yo_). Yes someday i might have a blaster and paint booth, do some "American Restoration" type work.

so to recap: BC is rough but running, Cali is cleaned up and ready for rings (and other things) and very pretty_* next to *_BC. 

yeah yeah yeah, pics--in a minute or a day...I'll clean up the running saw and CAN'T WAIT to make some dust, gotta get an 8-pin!

But i don't need no stinkin' spikes on a mill. I'll probably make Cali the "bigwoods" fall/buck/showboat saw and BC the mill workhorse. Also can use Cali or 7900 for mill-work/edging with attachment.

And then i find this low miles 395 in a nearby state...what and me _*all out *_of musckle saws money! 

*yeah, put "grinder" on my list for next year...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil, Rick, Wade, good evening my brothers.. Hey Wade at least you got two man that's cool stuff. I have seen some pretty rough saw's in my time. Hopefully you can clean the rough one up, and salvage it, and have two real good runner's. Every time I go to my saw shop I see the 2100 sitting on the shop floor, and feel like it is a slap in the face. It has been there for year's, and just need's ring's. The customer has no money but just let's it sit there. And I know a good home for it, hell I would even buil it a shelf:love1:


----------



## lumberjackau

ausneil 1 said:


> the penny has just dropped.
> top vid serge and if thats the saw i think, even better.



Was wondering how long it was going to take, hahahahahaha :biggrin:

Need to head down your way to work it out, whole new territory for me


Rick, change overs takes practice, lots of practice
View attachment 213736


----------



## lumberjackau

Crap, why am I having such a dill of a time trying to get pics to show?


----------



## rupedoggy

View attachment 213771

Here is some new 2100/2101 parts for the Huskys. I was going to build a new one but kind of gave it up. Mike


----------



## WadePatton

*thought for the day*

Who needs LBP when you gots GBS?!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

where:
LBP= little blue pills
GBS= great big saw


----------



## mdavlee

I could use that tank and clutch cover for the one I've got.


----------



## Jon1212

rupedoggy said:


> View attachment 213771
> 
> Here is some new 2100/2101 parts for the Huskys. I was going to build a new one but kind of gave it up. Mike



Well look who wondered in here, if it isn't the fella that helped me sort out my 2100, not to mention pitched whiffle balls to my youngest son when he wasn't having him sort fuel caps.......LOL!!!!
How the heck are you Mike? Glad to see you poke your head in here.


----------



## ausneil 1

rupedoggy said:


> View attachment 213771
> 
> Here is some new 2100/2101 parts for the Huskys. I was going to build a new one but kind of gave it up. Mike




they won't take long to sell mate. I would have to even think about those.





WILL,,, come on down, my practice stand is a loader and log grab. I have enough fuel here for 2 of those 2100's and 1 training day.


----------



## turtle561

i could use a carb cover and an oil pump. i need other stuff but new isn't nesessary. i've learned patience with my 2100 build.


----------



## rupedoggy

Thanks Jon.


----------



## WadePatton

*initiation*

so i started digging around on BC. Clutch "pads" worn through, muffler rusty with small holes, lower muff mount holes-one stripped, other with broken bolt embedded. bottom right bar mount hole stripped clean. not sure if oiler works, shaft on manual is crudded up. Piston scuffed a teeny tad. 

SO i throw it all together with 30" b/c and tried to use Cali's cover for the dogs...no worky clutch dragging on cover. so I go out slick faced, j/b welded, nuts bolts missing here and there...

NO WAY it "ran good" the way the carb was set. It would start and idle fine, but once warmed would fall on its face when you pulled the trigger. H was 1/4 turn open!!! I reset the screws to 1.5 and 1.25 then leaned it a little more as burble required and 

started noodling some red oak. slabbed out some oak and cherry from the big odd pieces 'round the firewood pile. and i 

CANT STOP GRINNING!!!

my back is a bit out of kilter, but my smirk may be permanent. 

too much fun--and the chain is really ratty-of at least two different makers and just nearly worn out. the drags were all over the place. gotta buys me some chain. and find bigger wood.

Who needs a milling attachment?--this freehand slabbing is more fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lumberjackau

Neil, trying to sort out some dates up here so I can head down, looking forward to it, in need of a hotsaw fix :biggrin:

Cheers
Will


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My brothers, what's up that's a score of part's, I bet there spoken for eh?


----------



## husq2100

ausneil 1 said:


> they won't take long to sell mate. I would have to even think about those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL,,, come on down, my practice stand is a loader and log grab. I have enough fuel here for 2 of those 2100's and 1 training day.



looking for anything specific Neil?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

WadePatton said:


> so i started digging around on BC. Clutch "pads" worn through, muffler rusty with small holes, lower muff mount holes-one stripped, other with broken bolt embedded. bottom right bar mount hole stripped clean. not sure if oiler works, shaft on manual is crudded up. Piston scuffed a teeny tad.
> 
> SO i throw it all together with 30" b/c and tried to use Cali's cover for the dogs...no worky clutch dragging on cover. so I go out slick faced, j/b welded, nuts bolts missing here and there...
> 
> NO WAY it "ran good" the way the carb was set. It would start and idle fine, but once warmed would fall on its face when you pulled the trigger. H was 1/4 turn open!!! I reset the screws to 1.5 and 1.25 then leaned it a little more as burble required and
> 
> started noodling some red oak. slabbed out some oak and cherry from the big odd pieces 'round the firewood pile. and i
> 
> CANT STOP GRINNING!!!
> 
> my back is a bit out of kilter, but my smirk may be permanent.
> 
> too much fun--and the chain is really ratty-of at least two different makers and just nearly worn out. the drags were all over the place. gotta buys me some chain. and find bigger wood.
> 
> Who needs a milling attachment?--this freehand slabbing is more fun! :hmm3grin2orange:


 So Im guessing you Likey? You gonna stay in the club?


----------



## WadePatton

NORMZILLA44 said:


> So Im guessing you Likey? You gonna stay in the club?



I'll likely be grinding ports tomorrow evening. and work down that darn mile of teefs and gullets.

yeah, I'm in. Likey lots--this is going to make my 7900 feel like a 50.

have saw, will travel.


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> looking for anything specific Neil?



i will send you a pm serge, thanks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello friend's! I am a little depressed, as I will be selling my first saw. This is one of mine, bought it new in 98 a 51 husky. Don't use it much but it is part of the collection. I need to get some new vest's, and cut collar's for my dog's, and some first aid gear. Just never have any money, and I feel selfish not making a sacrifice. I will miss the saw sentimenatal of course. But will be left with the 044-372 660-2101 those were alway's my primary saw's anyway. It's life I guess. Wade glad you are liking it, and it's not all hype the 2100 is the real Mccoy! I am not a full comp man though LOL!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello friend's! I am a little depressed, as I will be selling my first saw. This is one of mine, bought it new in 98 a 51 husky. Don't use it much but it is part of the collection. I need to get some new vest's, and cut collar's for my dog's, and some first aid gear. Just never have any money, and I feel selfish not making a sacrifice. I will miss the saw sentimenatal of course. But will be left with the 044-372 660-2101 those were alway's my primary saw's anyway. It's life I guess. Wade glad you are liking it, and it's not all hype the 2100 is the real Mccoy! I am not a full comp man though LOL!




Top idea norm, sell it you will sleep better knowing the dogs have protection, if yanky boars are like ours, the dogs can use the extra insurance.

I gave up sawracing some years back and sold off my entire race collection, they helped pay my house deposite and legal expences. Over time i regained a newer set of race saws but wish i still had some of my favourits like my own built 3120 twin. That saw sits in a glass case at a former racing mates office with some of his race engines.


----------



## WadePatton

on selling: I offered on of my jreds to a pal who needs a real saw as he started heating with wood this winter...kinda cool if you can sell stuff to folks "nearby". but there's not enough time in this life to use and do everything we want to. hell, i'm only a saw nut three or four months per year...well okay, a _*socially active *_saw nut. I'm afraid i'll do more hot-weather sawing now. 

SO I was pleased to learn that a hot re-start was "easy" enough on the big bastids. I probably drop-started BC 14-20 times Thursday. THEN on Friday I'm working over chains and such at the shop. It just so happens that the first saw I start is a little one (49cc) and I cracked up at myself because I hit it like it was 99cc's. I'll bet you the fins on the fly-wheel flexed when I snatched the rope. MY arms still had _*bigsaw *_on the menu...

now i just flip my wrist to start the little buggers.


----------



## WidowMaker1

gotta look after ya dogs first bro ,there not replaceable like saws ....you still have a good line up of saws to norm, and at lease when ya go piggin ya dogs will have some protection :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ausneil 1

WadePatton said:


> on selling: I offered on of my jreds to a pal who needs a real saw as he started heating with wood this winter...kinda cool if you can sell stuff to folks "nearby". but there's not enough time in this life to use and do everything we want to. hell, i'm only a saw nut three or four months per year...well okay, a _*socially active *_saw nut. I'm afraid i'll do more hot-weather sawing now.
> 
> SO I was pleased to learn that a hot re-start was "easy" enough on the big bastids. I probably drop-started BC 14-20 times Thursday. THEN on Friday I'm working over chains and such at the shop. It just so happens that the first saw I start is a little one (49cc) and I cracked up at myself because I hit it like it was 99cc's. I'll bet you the fins on the fly-wheel flexed when I snatched the rope. MY arms still had _*bigsaw *_on the menu...
> 
> now i just flip my wrist to start the little buggers.




Hey Wade,,, I used 2100's for many years, then 3120's and 394's and i tell you what it stunted my growth. haha.
Some days i feel like i am 90 years old with old injuries that keep reaccuring and i have a bad back.
But i would not of missed those years for the world and still live to tell the tale. For guys like me the bush is the best job we would ever want to do. I still use 395's and such each day in my mill operation but its nothing like pro logfalling.

Quick pic of the only 2100 i have today and it came from the states.


----------



## WadePatton

NORMZILLA44 said:


> My brothers, what's up that's a score of part's, I bet there spoken for eh?



I made contact right after that posting, got the package price-"no parting out". it's a fine deal but this homie can't play. i had to call the bank to seef i could order a 98-link chain today.



lumberjackau said:


> Crap, why am I having such a dill of a time trying to get pics to show?


tends to be a crapshoot for me too. I think i cracked the code today though...un-tick the checkbox about remote reference or whatever it says. 

Soooo I now have a 98-link square-ground skippity-tooth in the mail and some fresh 8-pins. Heck i just found out that 8-pin is standard for 3/8's on this one. 7-pin for .404

HAY, lemme axe this here _where bars are big_, are bars for heavier gauge made thicker/stiffer? this 30" windsor 050 is pretty whippy. Would a .063 be stiffer? 

Milling/slabbing mostly that is.


----------



## WadePatton

ausneil 1 said:


> Hey Wade,,,
> Quick pic of the only 2100 i have today and it came from the states.









hey, at least you have some muscle to put into it. .
i'm a wiry 170 (77 kilos or _12 stone in old money_), the saw looks bigger in my hands.:hmm3grin2orange:

Here i make my little SachsD look big.


----------



## ausneil 1

WadePatton said:


> hey, at least you have some muscle to put into it. .
> i'm a wiry 170 (77 kilos or _12 stone in old money_), the saw looks bigger in my hands.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Here i make my little SachsD look big.





hahah, all good mate besides its not the size of the dog but the fight in the dog that counts.
you look to be going ok in that pic. What is the dozer in the back a little komatsu or D4E cat.


----------



## WadePatton

ausneil 1 said:


> ... What is the dozer in the back a little komatsu or D4E cat.


That's "our" skiddozier. D5H. 120hp I'm told-purrs at idle. It's just big enough to pull two good trees out, three if one or two is smallish. Biggest thing we're dropping is 30-32 inches at the butt-Yellow Poplar, a not-so-hard-wood. My and my neighbor-a cow farmer (who prefers logging to farming) are doing the logging with that Cat and a crusty old 100-horse tractor and a smallish semi-truck-2 bunks. My other logging pal hauls as much in one load as we do in two...but he's a PRO-fessional. We get 3,000-4,000 bdft on a load-usually closer to 3,000.

no excuse for a 2100 saw, but to mill on some of the scraps. 

but wait until i hand one to him.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank,s brother's! I was a little sad but Im ok with it. My dog's are the most important I love em unconditionally. Been a hard month for injurie's. We have done pretty well over the year's. We used to vest strike dog's too, but then went to vesting just the catch dog's. No more they all wear vests from now on! If you remeber Saturday before last my dog Jack took a hit to the chest, I am so thankfull he is ok. While Parmeter and I were hunting that ranch, one of my best friend's was hunting another 6 miles up the road. He was on a nasty Boar as well, and thing's went south quick. He could not let the prized catch dog's go, because the battle was to far off, and getting further. He held em back, and did the right thing. He ran, and ran heard one of his two dog's get hit, and quit barking his heart sank, the dog Cornbread is his favorite, and best from a line he started. The Cornbread line I love this dog. His other dog Miss grit a year old maybe, kept barking then it got silent, the kind of silence where your'e heart stop's with time, and everything stand's still. He searched for over ten hour's, and sadly did not have a tracker due to lack of fund's, like me until I got one a few month's ago. Donated by a friend to us. A friend went to the ranch first light the next day, and stayed and searched till dark. Being a new spot for the dog's that they never hunted, I thought they got lost. Torry thought they got kille'd, and he was a wreck. I tried, and offered to due whatever it took, and go out that night even beat, and tired, and take the next few day's off work. Friend's and neighboors looked througout that week. Torry went up again the following Saturday to no avail. I had not slept a full night with them two dog's on my mind. Miss grit was found by a park ranger, and returned about 6 day's into all of this, that was awesome! She was a long way's off probably got turned around. Troyy, and I contacted everyone on facebook, and must have made a million call's over the following week this one just passing. I get a excited text after text, this last wednesday. Torry got a call cornbread was sighted, he made it about thirty plus miles! Looking for his friend's and home! He made it to the ward ranch that they hunt, and he had been hunting pig's since a pup. Torry, searched frantically day, and night 24-7, just could not find him covered many miles. Seemed like he was chasing his tail, and calls kept coming from people seeing Cornbread. And I got a call from a friend who work's with us at the county come to find out the following Saturday when Torry had gone to search the ranch the dog's were lost at, Cornbread was seen up the road at 5 am. Just missed being found by two hours. Torry got there at 7. I think that morning Cornbread gave up the wait, and heade home. This last wednesday morning Torry called me at 5 am, he had been out all night near the ward ranch area they alway's hunted. I asked if he was ok, I was heade for work, and offered to spell him, and takeover. He said he would continue untill after sunrise, and then go home for a few hour's sleep, and come right back. 8 am that morning I got a text from a good friend he found my great buddy's dog, dead on the road, by Berry's saw mill just a couple miles up the road from the ward ranch, hit by a car. It was the last place Torrey had just looked for him. just a hour or so prior. Such an unfitting end to a dear friend. I had to pull off the road my eyes were so full of tear's. That night I cried myself to sleep it was such a sad ending for such a friend who had a ten day struggle, and fought to the end. He is buried up on the Ward ranch overlooking the river, and the coast. Till the end of our day's there is a new place, it is called Cornbread peak.


----------



## WidowMaker1

lost for words norm ,hardest thing loosing your dog ...when i loose one of me boys ...a part of me dies too, it just wrecks me !!! its so amazing how close we get to our dogs... i feel ya pain boys


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's my friend, and yep some wound's never do heal. But them dog's are amazing, and the time they are with us is priceless!


----------



## WidowMaker1

yep ! we are lucky to have them in our life's ..so so true!! even if we can only run with them a short while, but I know me dogs will be waiting loyally on the other side when my time comes brother, and there always with me in spirit!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's what keeps me going my friend!


----------



## ausneil 1

Life is tough sometimes norm, i don't know what else to say.


Well said boys.


----------



## WidowMaker1

i hear ya mate, my old friend zakk (me German shepherd ,he's with me in spirit now) saved me from going down the wrong road when i was a teen, If i didn't have him, I wouldn't of had anyone back then ...he kept me coming home at night and kept me of the streets ,i was always in trouble ( Reckless/lawless country boy) he gave me hope and taught me responsibility & unconditional love ,I had to look after him, meaning i had to look after myself so I could look after him....u know how it goes, and even today my German shepherd Riva keeps me safe from myself ...lol a Mans best friend is his dog, that couldn't be more bloody true. if I didn't have me boys Id be lost and reckless all over again..


----------



## andydodgegeek

That is a truly sad story Norm. It is amazing how much of a bond we make with our pets. I feel closer to my pets than I do with most people. I feel your pain, I too lost a great friend. About 5 years ago I stopped home for lunch with my work truck, a big boom truck, right when I was ready to leave I seen the neighbor dog chase my good buddy Carl (a big black cat). I yelled at the dog to go home and he did. I didnt see where Carl went to hide So I pulled away. About a mile down the road I seen my best friend Carl jump out from under the flat bed and go right under the drivers side duals. I had just killed my best friend. I cried. I took the rest of the day off work. It was the saddest day of my life. Life goes on and I miss him. He had a good life.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank you my friends, very much. I don't want to drag everyone down, but did need to throw it out. It makes me feel better when I can talk with friends, who understand, and alot of people will live there life not knowing the real friendship of a dog. On a positive note I sold the 51, and at first it was kind of tough it was sentimental. But I realized I am left with 4 top runner's. My trusty 044, my 372, my 660, and 2101, and some older saws that were given to me. The money for the 51 is going to get a cut vest for Jack, and three new protective collars. Then I want to invest in extra first aid gear. So it went for a good cause! The weather is beautifull here, and almost loade the saw's to go cut some wood, and just run em! I am in need of a good saw day giving the saws a good run, and getting some fresh pictures! My dogs love to cut wood with me of course!


----------



## Joe46

Just now read this post. Damn sorry. Been there myself. The day after I had to put my wife in a memory care home because of early onset of Alzheimers I had to put our 13 year lab down because of cancer. Toughest week of my life.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Man this thread tooka a turn to the depressing and I know I didnt help. So anyway how about those 2101's? I had a buddy stop by today that hadn't been here in a long time, he asked me "what do you need that for?" (talking about my 2101xp with 42" bar). I said for cutting trees DUH! I fired it up for him in the shop, he thought it soundes bad a$$, which it does. He has not been to my place since about the beginning of July and at that time I only had about 8 chainsaws now there are about 14 sitting around the shop he asked why do I have all these chainsaws and I said I am on a chainsaw forum on the computer and am getting a very sickening disease that the only known cure is to acquire more chainsaws.


----------



## WidowMaker1

just go's to show friends ,we hard a$$ chainsaw wielding tree felling country boys have heart ...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Ductape

My bud..............


----------



## greg176

Sorry to hear about your dog Norm. Here's a photo of my old dog with Santa.View attachment 214487


----------



## greg176

A big fir has volunteered for the wood pile after a wind storm so the 394 and 372 will be getting a work out next week.My favorite time to cut wood if we get a cold day.View attachment 214488


----------



## Ductape

Warn any bystanders......... those corks may put an eye out (or worse!) !! :biggrin:


----------



## greg176

The man who built the saw had those korks in it and saw preserved. I've kept the korks but prefer to run that saw as much as possible. Always come away with a grin.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good shiat brother's, thanks for the support. I just told Jeanie it was awesome to be home just here, and I no party's, just chilling together, had some soup cracker's, and hot sauce. Drinking coffee, watching tv, and got a fire burning with wood from a madrone takedown, thanks 2101! Bottom line no place I would rather be then at home with her, and you guy's!!!!! I know I have posted this pic before, but I like it! And it just happens to be the wood burning in my stove as we speak! P.S I love this redwood, it is from the redwood thread, and wanted to share it with those who havent seen it there. I would love that to be in my front yard man!


----------



## WidowMaker1

happy new year skip ... let the good times flow !


----------



## homelitejim

Happy 2012 muscle saw friends.


----------



## greg176

Happy New Year


----------



## greg176

Happy New Year. Look out I think I fingered out this photo posting thing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

HAPPY NEW YEAR Great picture Jim, I love that saw man! Thing look's like a mean machine! Greg been awhile great to see ya! How is that saw running? Widowmaker good times for sure!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

Here are a couple,


2100 and 1100, they have 28" Carlton badged Tsumuras on them now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet man! Those air cleaners really give a saw a look of it's own I see you been looking for a 34in bar, that's what I have on my 2101, funny I dont care for 36in bar's. Just for my height, and the way they feel to me. When I first got the 2101, and was getting part's and getting it fine tuned I had no bar. My buddy had a low hour Oregon bar he thought was a 32. Turned out it was a 34, and I thought I wouldn't care for it. Funny only 2 inches shorter, but it really grew on me, fits the big husky well, and feels good on it. Good stuff on your work bench, and slab nice work:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

And to those who thought, and said the 2100's were obsolete!:msp_ohmy::msp_tongue::msp_razz: Still makes me laugh! Ahead of there time is what they were!! Thats why they are a top dog today!


----------



## sachsmo

Just wish someone would contract a P&C for them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree man, and I bet somebody could find a place that would. Yeah I know it might not be cheap but its worth alot to keep em going. I wonder how far gone they have to be, to make getting them replated not an option?


----------



## Eccentric

The reputable replating shops can save a jug even if it's pretty far gone. Costs about $200-$300 though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! Good call Aaron, and that would be worth it to me, if needed for a good 1100-2101.


----------



## greg176

2101 still running great. There is a thread somewhere in the Bailey's forum about 2100 cylinders. They could get them made but there is a minimum production run of 1000. They say there is not enough demand. I would buy a few if they were as cheap as other cylinders they offer. I have their big bore p&c in my 372 and so far it runs great. I finally rebuilt the carb in that saw and have it dialed in just right.That saw is a real hot rod and light as a feather with little 28" bar on it. Great for limbing. 
The 2100 with a 285 p&c on it would not come off the governor at 10500 RPM. I figured it might have a vacuum leak at crank seal and put it aside till I got a new Mityvac. Now I've got the Mityvac but too busy with home reno's to tinker with that saw. I'll have to soon before gas dries up in the carb.
Thanks to this thread I realized I needed new clutches for the 2100's and the 372.I've had to dial the idles way down to get the chains to stop. I'll be getting them on next trip to Victoria. Once idles are back to specs all saws should be much happier.


----------



## WadePatton

So it happened. I have three pals all gathered around and i pulled out the big stick. 

put saw on ground, flip switch, pull choke, pulled it up into compression for that everlovin' jerk i was about to hit it with.

pull once.

pull twice..snatched the string right out of the starter. dangmeitngit man. put saw back in truck. picked up new starter rope on way home, fixed it. ordered two loops of square skipper.

dang these sae fasteners on a swedish saw...the roaring 80's eh?

HNY! 

geez i gotta get a nap. i expect we'll get back into the woods this week...i may put the 24" on and let my faller try the big ole beast (but that also involves a dawgs transplant. ain't no power like horsepower.:msp_tongue: am i rambling agin?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Greg, and great info! Glad the saw's are keeping you busy, and some enjoyment I am sure.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Got a call for help today, from a real good friend of mine. He had a bunch of oak hauled to hi house, been cutting a few day's and said he was out gunned. He has a real nice 254xp, but that's his only saw. He want's to ad a bigger saw to the lineup, but short on cash. So I am going to head over in the next weekend, or so with the fleet, and let him sample saw's! But I told him in this size wood two of mine will be the standouts, 2101 and the 660.


----------



## andydodgegeek

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Got a call for help today, from a real good friend of mine. He had a bunch of oak hauled to hi house, been cutting a few day's and said he was out gunned. He has a real nice 254xp, but that's his only saw. He want's to ad a bigger saw to the lineup, but short on cash. So I am going to head over in the next weekend, or so with the fleet, and let him sample saw's! But I told him in this size wood two of mine will be the standouts, 2101 and the 660.



That is some ugly wood. Looks fun to cut, as long as its metal free, not looking fun to split. Good noodling wood. I would like to be there with my 2101.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep first thing I thought too, meatal or nails. Luckilly this stuff was way up in the mountains, with no houses or anything near by. So hoping they are clean. They had to take some tree's out to build a drilling pad, up at the geysers. Andy if you were closer we could have some fun! That big bar would be sweet!


----------



## ausneil 1

*old 3120 twin*

found this vid couple days ago, its one of the saws i sold some years back.
Its new owner and racing for the open speed title in Dungog NSW aust back in 2008.

I never realised how much i would miss that saw when i sold it, today i think about it each race day.



[video=youtube_share;twGjOMymwXY]http://youtu.be/twGjOMymwXY[/video]


----------



## husq2100

Husky 6240


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S Wade that's not rambling, that's normal for 2100 land, and for me that excitement never dies. Neil that's some horespower!!Serge- Husq2100, what does 6240 mean?


----------



## tdi-rick

NORMZILLA44 said:


> [snip]
> Husq2100, what does 6240 mean?



2 x 3120 = 6400


----------



## ausneil 1

tdi-rick said:


> 2 x 3120 = 6400



your on the ball rick...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Duh, and why didn't I think of that, two 3120's Shiat I will settle for one!!


----------



## tdi-rick

Except I typed 6400 instead of 6240.

Have bloody Dolmars on the brain :help:


----------



## husq2100

Nothing wrong with Dolmars or Solos.....imagine if they did a 100cc version of the 7900/681, thats what husky needs to do, build a 95-100cc saw in a frame not much bigger than the 390xp....oh and it should have a full circle piston with thin rings :msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac

husq2100 said:


> Nothing wrong with Dolmars or Solos.....imagine if they did a 100cc version of the 7900/681, thats what husky needs to do, build a 95-100cc saw in a frame not much bigger than the 390xp....oh and it should have a full circle piston with thin rings :msp_wink:



That is the first thing I thought of when I ran a 681.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I thought that too a long time ago, they never should have dropped the 100cc classes. That's the cats meow!


----------



## Ductape

Neil, when you say 'twin', you mean twin carbs ( I assume) ........ or twin cylinders ??


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> Neil, when you say 'twin', you mean twin carbs ( I assume) ........ or twin cylinders ??



Ductape,,,, not exactly...... what i did was bolted 2 x 3120 husky powerheads together for open racing to combat the 250cc bike saws which were menacing our raceing at the time. I have dozens of photoes but none on the computer to show you.

How i did it was i built my own clutch to go between the 2 engines and ran a extra fuel line to fuel engine 2. i used the outa engine to do the cutting and the inner engine just for boost. Both powerheads ran 272 coils with K flywheels (advanced timing) with gutted G6 walbro carbies with number 12 jets. Both cylinders were ported same as my race single 3120's except it ran 2 inch exits on both exhausts. ( it would only rev round 10 000 rpm on standard mufflers) when all was correct it ran out at 13 to 13500 rpm all day.
sprockets were modified oregon harvester from the bell harvester (11 tooth 404 and 13 or 14 in 3/8)
I won a lot of open events with this saw from mid 90's to early 00's.
I sold this saw along with all my other race saws to help pay my deposit and legal fees for my first house.

i will try and get my pics on the computer and show them.


----------



## Ductape

I'd like to see that ! :biggrin:

Sometimes I wish I were a machinist..... I daydream of the saws I'd build.


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> I'd like to see that ! :biggrin:
> 
> Sometimes I wish I were a machinist..... I daydream of the saws I'd build.




it took a lot of practice to do 3 cuts in 4inches. But it was awsome in power, i loved that thing and had confidance with it.


----------



## homelitejim

I got a lead on a green muscle saw while out looking at muscle guns, I couldn't afford the guns but hopefully the saw will pan out, just waiting for a call from a saw shop mechanic who said he stored some green monsters a few years ago to keep them from going to scrap. So until then here are some pics of what I did yesterday.


----------



## WidowMaker1

ausneil 1 said:


> Ductape,,,, not exactly...... what i did was bolted 2 x 3120 husky powerheads together for open racing to combat the 250cc bike saws which were menacing our race at the time. I have dozens of photoes but none on the computer to show you.
> 
> How i did it was i built my own clutch to go between the 2 engines and ran a extra fuel line to fuel engine 2. i used the outa engine to do the cutting and the inner engine just for boost. Both powerheads ran 272 coils with K flywheels (advanced timing) with gutted G6 walbro carbies with number 12 jets. Both cylinders were ported same as my race single 3120's except it ran 2 inch exits on both exhausts. ( it would only rev round 10 000 rpm on standard mufflers) when all was correct it ran out at 13 to 13500 rpm all day.
> sprockets were modified oregon harvester from the bell harvester (11 tooth 404 and 13 or 14 in 3/8)
> I won a lot of open events with this saw from mid 90's to early 00's.
> I sold this saw along with all my other race saws to help pay my deposit and legal fees for my first house.
> 
> i will try and get my pics on the computer and show them.


 sounds bloody awesome !!!! man that thing must of had some serious pull ...just love me 3120xp best saws period!! we'll i love my 395s' just as much ..and yeah, hey brother norm  i want a 2100/2101 just as much :msp_biggrin: love husky muscleeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## ausneil 1

WidowMaker1 said:


> sounds bloody awesome !!!! man that thing must of had some serious pull ...just love me 3120xp best saws period!! we'll i love my 395s' just as much ..and yeah, hey brother norm  i want a 2100/2101 just as much :msp_biggrin: love husky muscleeeeeee!!!!!!




Yes mate it did have some pull, but the guys i raced against often had a run with it and after a few runs they could get a respectable time, staying inside 4 inches was another story but.
In those days our starting bore cut had to be centre and on line and same out the back line (pierce cut had to be level or you were dissqualified).


----------



## ausneil 1

homelitejim said:


> I got a lead on a green muscle saw while out looking at muscle guns, I couldn't afford the guns but hopefully the saw will pan out, just waiting for a call from a saw shop mechanic who said he stored some green monsters a few years ago to keep them from going to scrap. So until then here are some pics of what I did yesterday.





I think i will call you sir.......


----------



## WidowMaker1

ausneil 1 said:


> Yes mate it did have some pull, but the guys i raced against often had a run with it and after a few runs they could get a respectable time, staying inside 4 inches was another story but.
> In those days our starting bore cut had to be centre and on line and same out the back line (pierce cut had to be level or you were dissqualified).


 yeah right! lots of practice to get up have a competitive run ..would of been sweet to run up against the kart saws, give em a good run for there money... she'd weigh around 20kg? that'll make them boys complaining bout a few extra pounds between saws look like bloody sheila's .lol ... would of been cool to see ya run it back in the day ...good stuff bro


----------



## RandyMac

WM1, 80% of AS members are bloody sheilas anyways.


----------



## WidowMaker1

RandyMac said:


> WM1, 80% of AS members are bloody sheilas anyways.


 yep have noticed that ,ugly as a stick too! lol :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

WidowMaker1 said:


> yep have noticed that ,ugly as a stick too! lol :msp_biggrin:



and most likely closet cat owners


----------



## WidowMaker1

RandyMac said:


> and most likely closet cat owners


 lol...yep that sounds about right ,I can picture many stroking there moggies's with pink chaps on


----------



## RandyMac

WidowMaker1 said:


> lol...yep that sounds about right ,I can picture many stroking there moggies's with pink chaps on



Only group with a higher % of wankers is the Arbs, they fight like girls.


----------



## WidowMaker1

RandyMac said:


> Only group with a higher % of wankers is the Arbs, they fight like girls.


 some people just love to ##### about nothing, and everything ...makes ya wonder how they got so stupid and gullible, bunch of bloody sheep playing follow the leader. lol


----------



## RandyMac

WidowMaker1 said:


> some people just love to ##### about nothing, and everything ...makes ya wonder how they got so stupid and gullible, bunch of bloody sheep playing follow the leader. lol



they is wired wrong and have a deep depression being around manly examples they can't hope to live up to.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WidowMaker1

RandyMac said:


> they is wired wrong and have a deep depression being around manly examples they can't hope to live up to.:hmm3grin2orange:


 exactly! right on the money brother


----------



## RandyMac

WidowMaker1 said:


> exactly! right on the money brother



LOL!
Tea time, have a great day brother.


----------



## WidowMaker1

RandyMac said:


> LOL!
> Tea time, have a great day brother.


 thanks bro ..catch ya on the rebound skip, have a good night !


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> I'd like to see that ! :biggrin:
> 
> Sometimes I wish I were a machinist..... I daydream of the saws I'd build.




Here is 2 pics of it courtesy of lumberjack au,,,, thanks will for sending.


----------



## WidowMaker1

ausneil 1 said:


> Here is 2 pics of it courtesy or lumberjack au,,,, thanks will for sending.


 thats a trip ,awesome awesome stuff neil ...you the man lumberjack ...


----------



## Ductape

RandyMac said:


> and most likely closet cat owners






Waaaaaait a minute............................................


I own a cat............................


:msp_wink:


----------



## Ductape

Neil............. sorry to say, only a mad man could build such a saw !! :msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## RandyMac

Ductape said:


> Waaaaaait a minute............................................
> 
> 
> I own a cat............................
> 
> 
> :msp_wink:



admitting you have a problem is the first step to solving it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What's up brothers! I had to do some catch up on the thread! Neil that is bad ass! Where I grew up in Cazadero, every year there was a old time bbq. There was always a local saw competition. I almost tried to build a hot saw out of a IT 465 engine, or my CR480. Dont know how the chain woulda stayed on LOL! The one old time bbq that sticks in my head, was when an old man about early or mid 80's in age, came out with a monster purple saw. He was shaking like a leaf due to age, but fired up that saw and won the competion. Found out the he is now long passed, and the saw still hang's up on a wall, and is sill in his family. A old 090 painted purple named Priscilla. Widowmaker I love husky muscle too! Randy you ever check your pm box?? Was asking you how the 1100 is doing, and what you want to trade for it LOL! Good to see you hope you are doing good buddy!


----------



## RandyMac

'sup Norm?
The 1100 is hanging with the Homelite 2100S, whispering stories to themselves, wishing they were painted yellow.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## timberdollars

*Husky 2100xp*

So Hello all!!! haven't visited this thread since I posted my 2101xp W pics few last year. I haven't been able to find any other 6.0+ cu saws since then to brag about till TODAY!!!
Picked up a running complete (minus falling spikes) 2100xp for $120.00 to the door, and guess I'll start collecting these now along with my 30+ Partner smaller saws.
Seller is real nice and you can tell its a good saw and was confirmed. I'll have it in a few days. The saw is a front discharge exguast with NO chainbrake cover and full wrap without 7th mount.

Anyone know the difference in models or specs for front exguast? thin ring? Canadian? etc. Its a original west coast saw in Ca.

Duane


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on Duane Awesome dude, great price!!!! When you get it post some pic's, love to see it, but it will give everybody a good idea of what you have. Some people have interchanged parts over time. Collecting them saws, well nothing wrong with that at all!


----------



## RandyMac

The big Huskies don't seem to be the money pits that big stihls are.


----------



## homelitejim

Ok Norm, I thought I would post a pic for you here in case you missed the Poulan thread or my own thread, 4 85cc muscle saws in one shot $80. Not to bad for Spokane Wa.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Got a call for help today, from a real good friend of mine. He had a bunch of oak hauled to hi house, been cutting a few day's and said he was out gunned. He has a real nice 254xp, but that's his only saw. He want's to ad a bigger saw to the lineup, but short on cash. So I am going to head over in the next weekend, or so with the fleet, and let him sample saw's! But I told him in this size wood two of mine will be the standouts, 2101 and the 660.



Hey Norm did you go cutting on that wood yet? I can think of a few big McCullochs 'round here that'd like to chew on some big oak...



homelitejim said:


> I got a lead on a green muscle saw while out looking at muscle guns, I couldn't afford the guns but hopefully the saw will pan out, just waiting for a call from a saw shop mechanic who said he stored some green monsters a few years ago to keep them from going to scrap.  So until then here are some pics of what I did yesterday.



Nice toys Jim. SMG's are a hoot. Looks like a KRISS Vector, an Uzi, and an MP5K. I've shot an Uzi and a full sized MP5 (not a K). Haven't played with a KRISS yet. Some neat ideas in that one. 45ACP to boot. I ran a Thompson M1A1 and it was just about the most fun I've had with my pants on....

KRISS Vector SMG



ausneil 1 said:


> I think i will call you sir.......



Neil my friend, after seeing pics of you..............................I don't think you need to call *anybody* sir...



RandyMac said:


> Only group with a higher % of wankers is the Arbs, they fight like girls.



Yep. Comes from having too much sustained harness pressure on the nads.....:jester:



RandyMac said:


> 'sup Norm?
> The 1100 is hanging with the Homelite 2100S, whispering stories to themselves, wishing they were painted yellow.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That 2100-S can come hang out here where there's a bit more red (and blue) to fend off the yellow. Soon as I swap out that oil tank I'll gladly trade you a McCulloch (that you already own) for the big Homelite.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You can't blame me for trying.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Funny guy, lookin' for some stockade time?


----------



## homelitejim

They are definitely fun but the one I really enjoyed was the G36, this gun is all Rock and Roll, most fun you can have with your pants on, also one of the most accurate sniper set ups for a full auto gun with a range finder-lead indicator 3x scope built into the handle.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Jim!! I will check out that thread again too! Randy glad those saws are in good hands No Aaron have not cut that yet, wanna hook up?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Jim!! Aint no room for peter pan on that hunt!


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Funny guy, lookin' for some stockade time?



............................well if I can choose the stockade...
.
.
.
.





.
.
.
.
and if the 2100-S is there to keep me company...............well then sure. I still have my house set.



homelitejim said:


> They are definitely fun but the one I really enjoyed was the G36, this gun is all Rock and Roll, most fun you can have with your pants on, also one of the most accurate sniper set ups for a full auto gun with a range finder-lead indicator 3x scope built into the handle.



Interesting. I haven't really warmed to the gas opperated plastic H&K's. Also not big on 5.56N when 7.62N is available. I've shot both M4's and FAL's on rock and roll. Maybe it's because I'm "stocky".......................but the FAL was more controlable to me, and a hell of a lot more fun to shoot. Everybody likes different stuff.

I'm also still mourning the loss of the H&K roller guns (G3, MP5, G33, etc). Only thing I didn't like about the G3 (full auto version of the H&K 91 that some old logger here would be familiar with) is that they had terrible triggers (and the Para stock buttplate is crap). Super accurate. I once shot a Para H&K 91 at a range for company that was developing remote firing mounts for millitary and LE applications back in 1997-1998. They wanted to compare 'human' accuracy with the weapon to the results they were getting with their mount. I'd gotten to know the company owner, as he'd been testing the mount when I was the rangemaster at a local outdoor range (Circle-S in Tomales, Ca). They were all "lab nerds"and didn't know jack about shooting. I guess they'd chosen me because I had helped them maintain the weapon. Maybe they couldn't get a real bench rest shooter to help them out...

The weapon had a 3-9 power Vari-X III on it (in an H&K claw mount). That collapsable stock is the POOPS when it comes to accurate shooting. No way to get a good cheek weld, and the small, curved, serrated buttplate digs in to your shoulder. I still shot several 5 shot groups (using ball ammo no less) that went into 1-1/2". Same results from their mount. I was pretty chuffed to say the least. The company was Hawkes Ocean Technologies (owner's name is Graham Hawkes, and his "main" business was building unmanned remote underwater vehicles). Graham had been working on a manned sub to explore the Marianes (SP?) trench. Don't know if he's still persuing it. I also don't know if they still go by that name, changed the company name, formed a sepperate company (for the military/LE stuff), or what. I lost contact with them after 1998. Their basic system has been in use by the military and LE community (and in movies, such as "Shooter") since. There's a version of their system with a vehicle mounted M2HB.

Unbeknownst to me, they were filming my shooting, field stripping of the weapon, and my measuring of the groups at the target (using the scale on my Gerber Multi-Tool). About a month or so later, a buddy at work was all excited when he told me all about this 'new' remote firing platform that he'd seen in a TV news segment. Told me all about it and described in detail what he'd saw regarding some guy firing the rifle, measureing the groups, etc. I had to laugh when I told him that the guy he saw on TV was ME!!!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Jim!! I will check out that thread again too! Randy glad those saws are in good hands No Aaron have not cut that yet, wanna hook up?



Sure Norm. I need to file a couple chains and mix up some fuel...................but other than that I'm ready to make some McNoise and some big chips.


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> Sure Norm. I need to file a couple chains and mix up some fuel...................but other than that I'm ready to make some McNoise and some big chips.



should have the weather for it.

Full moon, full sallyport.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> should have the weather for it.
> 
> Full moon, full sallyport.



Yep. Crazyness out here too. Both inside and outside. Got some more 'good ones' for you when we're BS'ing in front of a fire...


----------



## RandyMac

We had a recent case of "Excited Delirium". The subject resides in ICU.


----------



## Eccentric

No fun...


----------



## homelitejim

Finally all the parts came in for my buddies 075, put it all back together and got it running, starts on 2 pulls, will have to wait till day light to finish tuneing, and getting it in some wood. It will be good to get this beast off my bench as I am forming quite the line.


----------



## Eccentric

I think your project saw line is now longer than mine Jim..........maybe. I'm so damn behind...


----------



## Eccentric

........but it's a good "problem" to have. The three most pressing projects aren't mine though. Two big beasts that belong to friends, and one saw for the Stumpy raffle. That one is close to ready thank God.


----------



## homelitejim

I am going to have to get some of these parts saws together and running to help fund the Poulan project.


----------



## timberdollars

*Poulan monsters*



homelitejim said:


> Ok Norm, I thought I would post a pic for you here in case you missed the Poulan thread or my own thread, 4 85cc muscle saws in one shot $80. Not to bad for Spokane Wa.




A outright steal!!! just parted out a couple Poulan 4200 that spun seals in the case and messed them up, came from "Spokane" via feebay, thought I lost my *** on them at $40.00 each, parted them back out on feebay for 6x my investment, full wraps $$$$$

Duane


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron, was that the two rock range, or was there one in Tomales as well? Jim that 075 is a beast good saw man. I am not real knowlegeable on the poulan muscle, but will say though made by Dolmar, I was very impressed with the one I picked up for Lee. To say the least I fell in love with that saw.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron, was that the two rock range, or was there one in Tomales as well? Jim that 075 is a beast good saw man. I am not real knowlegeable on the poulan muscle, but will say though made by Dolmar, I was very impressed with the one I picked up for Lee. To say the least I fell in love with that saw.



Yep. The Two Rock range. Circle-S Ranch. Off of Tomales road, a few miles past the Coast Guard base.


----------



## Eccentric

*I should have done this google search long ago...*

Deep Flight - H.O.T. [Profile > The Crew]
Here's the guy I was talking about.


Graham Hawkes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The T.R.A.P. T. is what I helped H.O.T. Develop.

Welcome! - Precision Remotes, Inc.
Wow. The T.R.A.P. T. has advanced a bit in the last several years...

About Precision Remotes, Inc. - Precision Remotes, Inc.

I need to contact Graham. He promised me a tour of his facilities years ago. Said I could bring my Dad....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok used to go to that one, years ago and cotati rod, and gun club. Watching a great Glen ford movie right now the sheepman. I love westerns!! I am cutting this weekend, and next both saturdays. Next Saturday preety much cut and clean up on one hunting ranch. The following Two big dead tan oak's we are going to help our good buddy take down. Up on top of gabes rock road in guerneville. He lives on his granma's small ranch.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok used to go to that one, years ago and cotati rod, and gun club. Watching a great Glen ford movie right now the sheepman. I love westerns!! I am cutting this weekend, and next both saturdays. Next Saturday pretty much cut and clean up on one hunting ranch. The following Two big dead tan oak's we are going to help our good buddy take down. Up on top of gabes rock road in guerneville. He lives on his granma's small ranch.



It was a shame when Cotati Rod and Gun Club lost their lease. I used to go there too when I was in high school (HS bud's dad was a member). Now they have their club shoots at Circle-S. I'd like to go cutting with you fellows sometime. I don't climb, and I'm not an experience faller. I'm perfectly happy bucking, blocking, and ripping however.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

For sure Aaron, we alway's have wood to cut, and trees to takedown, we have to hookup for sure. I know John is itching to fall a bigun, with the 750. I want to see that old horse in action, on a big tree myself. Jesus, and John climb, and one other friend of mine. John and I do most the falling. It's cool the gang is pretty well versed.


----------



## Eccentric

Sounds like a good group to cut with.


----------



## Joe46

timberdollars said:


> So Hello all!!! haven't visited this thread since I posted my 2101xp W pics few last year. I haven't been able to find any other 6.0+ cu saws since then to brag about till TODAY!!!
> Picked up a running complete (minus falling spikes) 2100xp for $120.00 to the door, and guess I'll start collecting these now along with my 30+ Partner smaller saws.
> Seller is real nice and you can tell its a good saw and was confirmed. I'll have it in a few days. The saw is a front discharge exguast with NO chainbrake cover and full wrap without 7th mount.
> 
> Anyone know the difference in models or specs for front exguast? thin ring? Canadian? etc. Its a original west coast saw in Ca.
> 
> Duane


I'm far from really knowledgeable on 2100's outside of carrying them in the woods. I would say without the 7th mount it has to be an early model. None of the ones I've owned/own have brakes.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah great group, I am real fortunate to have friends like them Aaron. And we make a well rounded team. Joe good to see ya, and I would agree with your answer on the 7th mount. I am still learning the years and small bit's on em. I am getting dialed in on the mechainic side of em more. I would like to see a pic of his, and see more details.


----------



## turtle561

joe & norm- my 2100 had the rubber type 7th mount. it has the side exhaust. on the IPL i have it refers to the louvered front exhaust as a 'jungle' muffler.i don't know if it had the chain brake or not as the cover was gone when i got it. 
something landed on the saw, taking out the top cover and handlebar too.
i ended up taking it down to the crank after finding a bad main bearing when i pulled the oil pump off. 
got some bearings,seals and rings for it. looking forward to hearing it run soon. 'bout time.






bad bearing




a piece of the bearing left its mark-the cylinder is fine




dishwasher safe




good crank


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Allyn, Ouch! bummer but glad you are getting it figured out, cant wait to see it up, and running!! I will get that handle off next pay day. Had alot of irons in the fire lately. But never forgot ya!! I take it the cylinder is good on your saw?


----------



## turtle561

norm- surprisingly no damage to the cylinder. it had 160lbs compression before i tore it down, even with the old ring gap of .050".
it really needed the full treatment though, had been rode hard. great motors, i'm bonding with this one ! lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I know the bonding feeling well!


----------



## timberdollars

*2100*

I'll post pics when it arrives, its not far away from me so in a few days. I'm crossing my fingers hoping for a Jungle model with THIN RINGS!!! the muffler is the jungle type so??? we'll see.
Thanks all for the replys

Duane


----------



## Joe46

Allyn, thanks for the info on the muffler. It would be really sweet to find a couple of NOS floating around. I picked up a jungle muffler for my 372XPW, just haven't put it on yet. One more bit of info. On my 1st 2100 the saw shop bored the venturi, and plugged the govenor in the carb. Pulled a little stronger in the cut. That one was stolen.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am in need of a chain tensioner for my 2101xp. What all models use the same one? I tried the one on my 272 but the screw was a different size. My screw fell out somewhere. I found a screw that worked for a while but it too fell out. I want to replace the hole tensioner as an assembly. I got to try out the saw with a 28" bar, WOW this thing is a beast. It has a real cool sound to it also. Any one have any info for me? I suppose I could probably order a new one from the local husky shop but I figured I would look around here first. Thanks.


----------



## Jon1212

andydodgegeek said:


> I am in need of a chain tensioner for my 2101xp. What all models use the same one? I tried the one on my 272 but the screw was a different size. My screw fell out somewhere. I found a screw that worked for a while but it too fell out. I want to replace the hole tensioner as an assembly. I got to try out the saw with a 28" bar, WOW this thing is a beast. It has a real cool sound to it also. Any one have any info for me? I suppose I could probably order a new one from the local husky shop but I figured I would look around here first. Thanks.




Here's the crankcase IPL.
Parts and Diagrams for Husqvarna 2101 (1987-04)

2101, 2100, 298, and 285 tensioner assembly _should_ be the same IIRC.

Maybe post the parts needed in the swap meet thread as well.


----------



## turtle561

joe-i'll look for that governor when i rebuild my carb.i don't see anything on the outside that is visible like the ones used on the HL's. is it inside ? 
andy- in checking my chain adj. i notice it takes some torque to turn the screw in the nut, meaning a close tolerance thread, designed to keep it from rattling out. you're right in getting them as a unit. i've had luck getting small parts like these at the dealer. they either have them or not. the rest are you know where.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Joe, and Allyn I have heard of the jungle mufflers, that has a cool ring to it in itself. Anybody have a pic, love to see one. Andy I had the same thing happen, and got the whole adj- assembly at my saw shop. They had one in stock, but like said maybe here. Jon good heads up on the IPL


----------



## turtle561

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Joe, and Allyn I have heard of the jungle mufflers, that has a cool ring to it in itself. Anybody have a pic, love to see one.


yeah, 'jungle' gives it some mystery, heart of darkness and all that.probably more like-what epa ? let's cut down the rain forest.lol 
it is better for a stump cut than the side port, even though it does heat up a log while bucking. breathes better too.
here's a pic of the 'jungle' model. sorry for the dirty plans. had to resort to a photo, didn't know how to get it off the pdf.


----------



## Joe46

turtle561 said:


> joe-i'll look for that governor when i rebuild my carb.i don't see anything on the outside that is visible like the ones used on the HL's. is it inside ?
> andy- in checking my chain adj. i notice it takes some torque to turn the screw in the nut, meaning a close tolerance thread, designed to keep it from rattling out. you're right in getting them as a unit. i've had luck getting small parts like these at the dealer. they either have them or not. the rest are you know where.



Yes, it's inside. I believe somebody recently posted a pic and fix on here.


----------



## WadePatton

I got Cali running today. Going to let the new rings wear in a bit. Making 150 now. Now i have two 6 cube saws. Yes, I started up BC and let them idle together. they seem to like that. after my lunch (at 3pm) i'm going to swap b/c's around and put a fresh loop on Cali and the short bar on BC...probably go make some dust if dark don't catchme.


----------



## homelitejim

Here is a muscle saw from back in the day, Homelite 600D, she purrs like a strait pipe Harley.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Allyn, thanks good info. Seems I have seen that type of muffler before, just can't place the saw. Seen it in person somewhere. Wade you wanna borrow my headlamp? LOL! Sweet dude 12 cubes!! The only thing better than having one of the all time greatest muscle saw's, well having 2:camera::love1: Jim nice saw! I know you are a homelite lover, and they had some awesome saw!


----------



## WadePatton

Found a white oak log needing attention. my buddy was working it over with a 36cc saw (his gains were quickly _not_ exceeding his expenditures)... He enlisted me and all i had was the 7900-with fresh square ground on a 24"/8 pin. I worked in over pretty good, but saved a bit for slabbing/milling with the SIX[SUP]3[/SUP] saws. 

He's got his esplitting laid out for him now. hope to get some pics next trip.

a day later:

Got Cali all dressed up and ready to pull chips...now for the wx to clear a bit.

making 150# compression with new rings and base gasket snatched (squish is still fat-fix that later). hoping comp will come up with a little wearing in. Only been started and twiddled with twice now. last night and tonight...standing in shop with bar/exhaust pointed out into the rain through open door. neighbors wondering where i'm keeping that honda.


----------



## timberdollars

*My 2100cd arrived and guess what ?*

Saw arrived today that I bought for $120.00 to my door via feebay! And my dreams came true!!! Jungle muffler and THIN RINGS TOO!!!!!! Its a full Jungle Saw! was thinkin it was going to be a frankensaw but it is not.
I'm takin it apart to see the cylinder differences between Jungle and Non jungle as the IPLs say there different, then going to do a full rebuild to it as soon as I round up rings.
It needs a operator presence lever and bucking spike that are both available here locally. Has good spark even though the wire is bad. Saw is all there and not to messed with.

Duane


----------



## WadePatton

timberdollars said:


> Saw arrived today...
> Duane


















whoops i reversed the order.

Excellent buy, name it "Tarzan" or "Bunny" (no offense intended)


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> Here is a muscle saw from back in the day, Homelite 600D, she purrs like a strait pipe Harley.



Told you you'd like it Jim...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good sh## Wade, 36cc eh, thats barely a chainsaw LOL! 7900 great saw. Duane great score man, definatelly a later model look's like mine. Thin ring too. I have the same crack in the air filter cover, must be common. Just a little sun fade, but it looks pretty clean man. Wade the sound of mine reminds me of my CR480.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just realized I belong to no groups or clubs. But Im game for a 2100 Club:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## WadePatton

*I tought this _was_ the SiX-cube HUskY Club!*

and speaking of moto-sounds. i found this and cracked up. close your eyes...chainsaw race or motocross racers lining up?

FULL minute of staging:
2010 National Chainsaw Racing Championship 2 - YouTube


----------



## ausneil 1

WadePatton said:


> and speaking of moto-sounds. i found this and cracked up. close your eyes...chainsaw race or motocross racers lining up?
> 
> FULL minute of staging:
> 2010 National Chainsaw Racing Championship 2 - YouTube




Wade,,, i was the first one out in that run. That timber (18 inch) was rough barked apple and incredably hard, no place for softies in that run. I will need to think which run that was. The best this country has was competing there that day.


----------



## WadePatton

ausneil 1 said:


> Wade,,, i was the first one out in that run. That timber (18 inch) was rough barked apple and incredably hard, no place for softies in that run. I will need to think which run that was. The best this country has was competing there that day.



very nice-and decisive. still sounds like a bunch of dirt bikes at the gate.

is staging normally that long? my local guy tells me that they start with saws on ground. almost all the vids i find show starting with saws running.


----------



## ausneil 1

WadePatton said:


> very nice-and decisive. still sounds like a bunch of dirt bikes at the gate.
> 
> is staging normally that long? my local guy tells me that they start with saws on ground. almost all the vids i find show starting with saws running.



Well, generaly we go straight away but that run a couple of guys were a bit slow getting themselves and saw ready, some play up a bit to long and it,s bloody anoying.
We must remember that was austalian titles and pressure comes to the fore, some handle that better than others.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Just realized I belong to no groups or clubs. But Im game for a 2100 Club:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:



Same here old mate, i'm in should i be accepted


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wade I guess you are right, afterall the 2100's are the main evening topics! Neil you are in like flyn, my outback brother!! Im going cutting in the am. Hope I run into something muscle worthy! Im taking the pups! Of course.


----------



## Ductape

Norm, we'll look for some pics when you get back.

Stay safe !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Scott! I will get pics, even if nothing exciting, they will at least be new ones, and I will get some shots of the country side too.


----------



## SawTroll

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wade I guess you are right, afterall the 2100's are the main evening topics! Neil you are in like flyn, my outback brother!! Im going cutting in the am. Hope I run into something muscle worthy! Im taking the pups! Of course.



What is pitbull related dogs doing in a saw thread? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WadePatton

Good lookin' dogs. and nice mix of saws. I gotta get the dogs out. they're a bit stir-nuts from not going to the woods for 3 days (wx). Just found out our loader (tractor) lost the clutch...so there's some (our first) mechanical downtime. 

Going to take advantage of that to play with the 2100 (Cali). 

BUT I don't have a filter for the stack on Cali, and no studs for factory filter. I've got to pull the pre-carb elbow offa BC to put a filter on Cali...and then we'll see how she'll run. So far only pulled the chain. Have a fresh loop on...hell is going to be in the 40's today...here we go!


----------



## Joe46

SawTroll said:


> What is pitbull related dogs doing in a saw thread? :msp_biggrin:



Both 2100's and pitbulls are tougher than schit. Hench the correllation:msp_biggrin:


----------



## little possum

WadePatton said:


> is going to be in the 40's today...here we go!



I kinda went for a swim this morning. Thankful for the over priced waders and goretex jacket  Icecycles hangin from the jacket when we left out. Handwarmer was froze solid, and gun was iced up and wouldnt function. 

Did get my baby muscle saw back from the welder. 394 muffler is fixed. Now to find a suitable bar 28-36" and a outside big dog.


----------



## greg176

Had my day of cutting Thursday. Managed to cut and split a cord of wood from the fir that came down in a wind storm last fall. Nice 25 F day made the mud down by the creek just navigable with the F350 (didn't even have to use 4wd). Made quick work of it with the 372 (that thing is a screamer). Unfortunately nothing big enough for the 394 or 2100. Maybe next time out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nikko, that is Jude my little muscle dog. She will anchor down a 300 pound boar like you would not believe! And nothing but a love bug lap dog. Thanks Wade Tanner, and Jack are the tan two. 3/4 yellow BMC. And 1/4 walker. And Jude the brindle staff mix. Joe I agree the bulldogs are bionic and nothing but love bug's. I used to be against pit bull's untill I learned it was my own ignorance, and being judgemental. It's all hype media B.S! I ate alot of crow on that. Good deal Greg good times! I love my 372 as well. I ran the 372-2101-660 a little today. As usual I am the camera man so none of me cutting, which was only quartering a few rounds anyway, and bbqing, some pig sausage beans, and corn. Great day got about two cords split, and hauled, and bunch of brush ready to burn.


----------



## lumberjackau

Good stuff Norm, gotta love a feed cooked out in the woods ::thumbsup::

Took one of my 2100's out for a lap at the block stand, cutting a bit of red gum that is dry.
[video=youtube;LF_MiAqWJng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF_MiAqWJng&list=UU2N-wO248QATJramMEoPwHA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

I haven't been pigging for a few years now, miss a bit tho, good times. This pic is from a few years back, caught him with a couple of Border Collies while out mustering cattle one day.
View attachment 217526






Didn't mind setting out a few traps for dingos, used to get enuff from the bounties on them to keep me in beer :msp_biggrin:
View attachment 217527





Cheers
Will


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will what can I say AWESOME times three!!!!:yourock::yourock::yourock: Great stuff!


----------



## bryanr2

normzilla44: I took the advice you gave me in the "Mastermind meets Dolly 120si thread" and jumped on the opportunity to grab a 288xp. With a little tradin and cash exchange I walked away with his personal "mint" 288xp lite today. Thanks for the advice. Thilled I get to own one of these classics. It's my first Husky.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Bryan! REP sent! I dont have to tell you my love for the 288, that you already know! I would love to see it, and muscle saw it is


----------



## husq2100

thats a nice looking 2100 Will, I see it has the "xp outback" muffler  look after that top cover I only have a few more! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hmmmmm? Outback muffler, that has a ring to it! My filter cover has done that a time or two, its the torque fellas:msp_biggrin: It just twist it right off


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Bryan! REP sent! I dont have to tell you my love for the 288, that you already know! I would love to see it, and muscle saw it is



This mornings job.... restoring 288xp thread. Mastermind OP It's got the pics in it. I dont know how to do anything but type. I dropped off my 044 today (all time favorite) for him to port while I was there picking up the Dolly 120si he just finished for me. The 288 will be takin the ride back with me to get some grinding of its own. I had mentioned to him that if he got a line on a 2101 let me know, and he put the 288 in my hands. Came home and read hundreds of pages on the 288 and decided I had to have the saw. Thrilled I got it.

Steven


----------



## homelitejim

I went out to cut some wood on the mountain today and took some American muscle with me. Nothing 6 cube, but big enough to not really notice they had to work.

[video=youtube;5bfOeM3EuCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bfOeM3EuCI[/video]
[video=youtube;3sUoocl1AAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sUoocl1AAU[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Steven great buy from a great guy:monkey: You wont be dissapointed, a 2100-01 is always a welcomed addition but with the muscle you just acquired you wont be lacking anything! Jim,NICE! Nothing like the sound of saws echoing through gods country!!


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Steven great buy from a great guy:monkey: You wont be dissapointed, a 2100-01 is always a welcomed addition but with the muscle you just acquired you wont be lacking anything! Jim,NICE! Nothing like the sound of saws echoing through gods country!!



Randy is a great guy- glad I got him as a friend. Something about the 288 just feels right and it looks almost regal to me. I still have to have a 2101 as soon as I locate a nice one, but the 288 has found it's forever home. Wont have an opportunity to have another one used in this good a condition and I dont see ever parting with it. It just fits. Its like the 044.


----------



## husq2100

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hmmmmm? Outback muffler, that has a ring to it! My filter cover has done that a time or two, its the torque fellas:msp_biggrin: It just twist it right off



just a play on words Norm, there were 2 mufflers available on the 2100 and 2101...normal and "Jungle" type. The Jungle type as a sloted front plate to allow more exhaust area...in the same spot as Will's holes. From what I can gather the thin ring stuff was labled as jungle type also...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bryan I have a 044, and will never part with it. Someday I will have a 288, and wont let it go! Serge I kind of figured that being a little fluent in outback lingo! I love it! I will never forget the first time I got on Board dogs . com I saw the word UTE, and said WTF? Is that LOL! I have been told I would make a good Aussie!


----------



## lumberjackau

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bryan I have a 044, and will never part with it. Someday I will have a 288, and wont let it go! Serge I kind of figured that being a little fluent in outback lingo! I love it! I will never forget the first time I got on Board dogs . com I saw the word UTE, and said WTF? Is that LOL! I have been told I would make a good Aussie!



You got the saws and the dogs Norm, you just need the ute and sink a few stubbies and you'll fit right in lol

Serge, the hole in the front of the 2100 mufflers is great for adjusting exhaust hole sizes, made up a number of plates with different sizes and swapped them around till I got the fastest times, easy to a smaller size if I went to far. As for that darn cover, I should get some grommets for it to hold it still. And again Serge, thanks for the cover, cheers


----------



## andydodgegeek

I hear all the talk on the 288, I have a 272xp that my dad gave me and I really like it. What differences are there between a 272 and 288. Do I need one?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Will! My UTE is about wore out LOL! Andy the 288, if memory serves me right is 87cc's. The 272 is outstanding, an all around great and favorite. But yes there is a big difference in torque, and power. They are also heavier than the 272, but have a lot more toque. To answer the question do you need one? Of course, and so do I


----------



## greg176

i took the ferry and drove up to Qualicum Beach last year to buy a 288. The saw turned out to be a 281 but in good shape for $125. I like the way it runs with the Tillotson carb. It seems to have a wider power band than the Walbro equipped saws.Not sure what to do with that saw.I could sell it or maybe replace cylinder to make it a 288.It has so much compression now I have a time pulling it over.I injured my right hand fingers pretty bad last year and it hurts like hell the day after pulling over the 281 or 2100.The 288 cylinder on ebay has a comp release.That would make it a very useful saw.It start now with only a couple of pulls.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saw Greg, great price. The saw my buddy has is a no decomp 288. If not carefull it will bite.


----------



## bryanr2

Im glad the one I got has the decomp. Norm would you recommend the hi top and HD filter set up for airflow. I normally cut clean green wood. Just curious about if the HD would allow more airflow or if the better filtration of the HD would hinder airflow. Is there a power increase with the HD? I know chainging the intake on my 7.3 powerstroke to a TYMAR intake from the factory box changed performance drastically.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I think for look's sake alone the 288 high top is mandatory! But yes I am sure there would be a performance gain, if nothing else it is just a better set up. If I got one with the low profile filter, and cover it would be the first thing I would change.


----------



## bryanr2

i'll take your word on it and get it on order than.
Regards, 
Steven


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Steven! Either way sweet ass saw you got!


----------



## bryanr2

u think it would pull a 28'' bar with authority? I need the reach but dont want to sacrifice in the cut.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Easily! Even a 32-34-36. They fell a lot of big timber with a 42in bar. A very powerfull, and capable saw.


----------



## paccity

now i just need a 3120 and 266 of the same era to compete my 70's/80's huskies..


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looking good Pac Great collection so far:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nikko, that is Jude my little muscle dog. She will anchor down a 300 pound boar like you would not believe! And nothing but a love bug lap dog. Thanks Wade Tanner, and Jack are the tan two. 3/4 yellow BMC. And 1/4 walker. And Jude the brindle staff mix. Joe I agree the bulldogs are bionic and nothing but love bug's. I used to be against pit bull's untill I learned it was my own ignorance, and being judgemental. It's all hype media B.S! I ate alot of crow on that. Good deal Greg good times! I love my 372 as well. I ran the 372-2101-660 a little today. As usual I am the camera man so none of me cutting, which was only quartering a few rounds anyway, and bbqing, some pig sausage beans, and corn. Great day got about two cords split, and hauled, and bunch of brush ready to burn.



I know they can be really nice lap dogs, my uncle had one that was 3/4 pit bull and 1/4 lab, and that one was like that!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Been frozen here, bet it as all ice where you are eh Nikko? I would still like to see pics from your neck of the woods sometime.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awefull quite in muscle land.


----------



## homelitejim

supposed to get a bit of snow, so I've been out splitting wood and tuning up the snow blower.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim, feels like snow coming here to, they said rain but we have to head out early, and sand the roads again. Now they are saying more freezing. Its cold here was 22 this morning, and thanks to some sweet saws I am burning some Eacalyptus in the wood stove.


----------



## bryanr2

No weather here in TN. 70% rain today but it was just a constant drizzle. Been a very mild winter. 60 degrees today. Been running the woodstove anyways (just leaving the windows open in the house) cause that's what your supposed to do in the winter. I would like for my kids to see this frozen stuff called snow- but it is rare around here. Usually wet winters with alot of rain. Knoxville is in a bowl surrounded by mountains so nothing ever gets down to us. I loaded 6 ricks of wood on my trailer today to give away to people at my church bc my wife said no more cuttin until some of the wood is gone- so the woods gotta go if I want to run my saws. Its not just the Muscle saw thread that is slow tonight Norm, I think all of AS is kinda dead. Good night to catch up on research though!


----------



## WadePatton

Why does the shop manual tell you of two settings for the oiler, but then not tell you how to accomplish switching between them? Someone posted in this thread way back about moving some screws around?

Cali is not oiling. Pump is making bubbles. Line is cracked/blocked or pump is shot. So, even though she's all dressed up and ready to dance...i've only gingerly stuck the bar into wood, not real confident in my manual oiling duties. 

Do the pumps go out, are they repairable, is there a test procedure besides slinging oil offa the chain?

I also need the studs that the stock filter attaches to...or a filter to slip onto a 1.75" ish velocity stack.


----------



## stihl 440

Ok ill add to this thread...first the old husky 2100 that i had and sold...and then the saw that replaced it,...my modified husky 395xp.View attachment 218189
View attachment 218190
View attachment 218191
View attachment 218192
View attachment 218193


----------



## turtle561

wade- the pump has two settings like you said. the long screw(blued/tempered) has to be in the front hole for the higher output.
fix that cracked tube.
check the pick-up tubes in the tank.g
make sure the ball check in the top front fitting works too.
below the oil cap are a couple of duckbill valves for the manual pump.





the long screw engages the gear. here over the front/high out put hole





set up for high output. there is only .020" diff. in stroke between high and low. leave it it the front hole.





the tracks on either end of the gear. high on the left/front.


----------



## WadePatton

THANKS!

who needs a stinkin' pdf? 

we have the collective. 

resistance is futile. 

SIX CUBE RULES!


----------



## WadePatton

bryanr2 said:


> No weather here in TN.


tornado warnings and wind damage in Mom's county, Wilson.

and a work-friendly if you're not in mud-or stuck to the ground. 35 degrees out there just now. 32 at Nashville. at noon.

53 tomorrow--whoohoo! 50's in day and 30's at night is perfect workin' wx for me.


----------



## RandyMac

WadePatton said:


> THANKS!
> 
> who needs a stinkin' pdf?
> 
> we have the collective.
> 
> resistance is futile.
> 
> SIX CUBE RULES!



Yep, this is good, by the time I start playing with the 1100, everything will be right here.


----------



## gloud

Been reading up On my New (to me ) 2100 lots of good info here guys. and thanks for the manual link. I traded straight for a rebuilt 272 xp. I am very happy to say the least. 

Now a question, Has anyone added a decomp to a 2100 that didn't come fromt he factory that way? I haven't had a problem starting it yet but I have had 2 shoulder surgeries. I will likely use the saw for a mill in the future.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

bryanr2 said:


> No weather here in TN. 70% rain today but it was just a constant drizzle. Been a very mild winter. 60 degrees today. Been running the woodstove anyways (just leaving the windows open in the house) cause that's what your supposed to do in the winter. I would like for my kids to see this frozen stuff called snow- but it is rare around here. Usually wet winters with alot of rain. Knoxville is in a bowl surrounded by mountains so nothing ever gets down to us. I loaded 6 ricks of wood on my trailer today to give away to people at my church bc my wife said no more cuttin until some of the wood is gone- so the woods gotta go if I want to run my saws. Its not just the Muscle saw thread that is slow tonight Norm, I think all of AS is kinda dead. Good night to catch up on research though!


 Sweet, but a little life after all! And thats why I love this thread friends only, and everybody is welcome no S### talking, and we band together like brothers. Allyn great info as always!!!! A+ Tried to rep you but that stupid, oh please spread the love. Whatever always do! It should let me decide how to spread what! Randy good to see you my friend! Cant wait till you start playing with that 1100opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

stihl 440 said:


> Ok ill add to this thread...first the old husky 2100 that i had and sold...and then the saw that replaced it,...my modified husky 395xp.View attachment 218189
> View attachment 218190
> View attachment 218191
> View attachment 218192
> View attachment 218193


 Thanks for joining in! The sweetest thing would be having both! But hey the 395 is more than worthy! Gloud 272 great saw, but if you gotta trade, and wisely you did trade up, up as in cubes!! Good job brother nice score, welcome to the clube!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wade, forgot to say also check the manual oiler plunger. Pull it out it has two o -rings if you did not replace them I bet they are bad. That caused mine to lose bar oil into the gas tank. And then if I remember right gas got in the oil. If so may be part, or none of your problem just wanted to throw it out.


----------



## greg176

Here's one. Now let's see if i sell the 281....

Original 2101 Husqvarna


----------



## jockeydeuce

greg176 said:


> Here's one. Now let's see if i sell the 281....
> 
> Original 2101 Husqvarna



Wow! If that one was mine, I wouldn't sell it for a nickel less......That is super minty!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I saw one once on Craigslist, 15 minutes north of my house 2101 brand new in the box never fired. You think I lost any sleep??


----------



## Ductape

Good stuff ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S Great heads up Greg:msp_thumbup:


----------



## greg176

Hard to pass that one by.


----------



## stihl 440

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks for joining in! The sweetest thing would be having both! But hey the 395 is more than worthy! Gloud 272 great saw, but if you gotta trade, and wisely you did trade up, up as in cubes!! Good job brother nice score, welcome to the clube!



Actually i did have both at one point..lol But ill use the 395 alot more than i would have the 2100...it would have just sat around collecting dust anyway and the guy i sold it to was really happy with it and he is gonna cut his big firewood up with it and use it on his chainsaw mill. Thats better than it sitting around at my place...and he loves it..and he'll take care of it and use the hell out of it..and thats what i wanted and it needed. The 395 was a night and day difference in speed too...so the 2100 would just sit around and wait for the occasional monster tree 5'+...and i know this 395 can pull my 32" bar and then some...lol For regular timber the 395 wears a 24" GB.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes it was Greg for sure! Stihl 440 I am a big fan too, of the 394-395 outstanding, come to think of it Husky has a long line of outstanding muscle saws.


----------



## Ductape

Its a good thing I don't have an extra $750 plus shipping hanging around........ :biggrin:


----------



## greg176

i would like to get my hands on a good 395, that needs a new piston and cylinder, to try that big bore cylinder. Never see them here. Nearest one is in Campbell River. I've gone that far looking for a saw before but too busy now. I also have to take a ferry that costs $20 to go saw shopping and I try to keep the ferry expense to a minimum.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ductape said:


> Its a good thing I don't have an extra $750 plus shipping hanging around........ :biggrin:


 You and me both!:msp_thumbsup: Greg I also would like a 395, well and a 394 and a 288. LOL! Hell yeah!


----------



## bryanr2

Ductape said:


> Its a good thing I don't have an extra $750 plus shipping hanging around........ :biggrin:



agreed- my heart went clean to my throat when I saw that beauty. Too bad I just bought the 288 from Mastermind. (what am I saying- i needed that saw!). 2101 is on my short list- but the wife's anniversary is too close.


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You and me both!:msp_thumbsup: Greg I also would like a 395, well and a 394 and a 288. LOL! Hell yeah!



Norm- it's a crying shame that you aint got a 288 as much as you love them. Now that I think about it- it's a dam shame I aint got a 2101. I guess we can both sulk about our plights.


----------



## bryanr2

Hey Norm, It's only 9 o'clock in California right now- I'm sitting here at 1am with no one to chat with. 288's rule


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep its a shame, but will have a 288 someday soon, as will you have a 2100-01. I get them nights with nobody to chat with. But I'm always here. I dream muscle saws!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## bryanr2

I dream saws


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'm glad I am normal thought I was weird or something!


----------



## rburg

Sounds like somebody needs to buy their wife a 2101xp for their anniversay.Then she could buy you a diamond ring or necklace.


----------



## Ductape

rburg said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to buy their wife a 2101xp for their anniversay.





I like the way rburg thinks !


----------



## WidowMaker1

love this thread brother ,all the best muscle saws are appreciated and respected here, by people who are not brand biased either way! ..unlike some other threads where they talk #### about brands just because of a few brainwashed Stihl fanatic's who wouldn't know a good saw if it jumped up and bit them in the ####ing ass  .... hope all is well in Cali with you and ya family Norm. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks, and same here brother:msp_thumbsup: I thought when I first started this thread it may generate a little interest, but probably die off. Should have known better, muscle saws, and good friends stick around awhile.


----------



## bryanr2

rburg said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to buy their wife a 2101xp for their anniversay.Then she could buy you a diamond ring or necklace.



Thats a brilliant idea. Too bad I bought her a cruise to the Bahamas instead. I've never been on a boat- kinda nervous. I got suckered into one of those Caribean Cruise line deals and before I got off the phone they had my CC number. Boy the look on her face- it'll be a long time before I forget that. And that gift allowed me to go ahead and buy myself the 288 from Mastermind. I like your way of thinking though.


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks, and same here brother:msp_thumbsup: I thought when I first started this thread it may generate a little interest, but probably die off. Should have known better, muscle saws, and good friends stick around awhile.



MUSCLE SAWS ARE HERE TO STAY- THEY ARE MY FWEINDS!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'm glad, and don't know if you guy's knew this, but I am a muscle saw fan too. I may have had a post or reply somewhere not sure


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I'm glad, and don't know if you guy's knew this, but I am a muscle saw fan too. I may have had a post or reply somewhere not sure




I had no idea !!???!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah, didn't think so just wanted to throw that out there:biggrin:


----------



## ausneil 1

Ductape said:


> I had no idea !!???!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You guy's don't miss a thing Neil what is the time difference its 10pm here, curious the outback time?


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I'm glad, and don't know if you guy's knew this, but I am a muscle saw fan too. I may have had a post or reply somewhere not sure



i heard you liked them 30cc twig grinders. Didnt know you had a thang for the muscle saws


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You guy's don't miss a thing Neil what is the time difference its 10pm here, curious the outback time?



Norm, its 5. 26 pm here sunday afternoon, raining so indoor activities ae the go. Hey i see you on sh,s forum, good stuff.


----------



## ausneil 1

bryanr2 said:


> i heard you liked them 30cc twig grinders. Didnt know you had a thang for the muscle saws



hahaha,,,,:msp_thumbup: twig grinders, bit of a comedown, thats good.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You know a funny story for a muscle saw man= Me the first saw I ran was a black and decker, or craftsman electric, though you would get a kick out of that Steven. Funny too as many saws as I have ran big chainsaw wise, skills saws like in my avatar pic always made me nervous! Different feel to em Neil it was 10 pm when I asked you time difference, so we got about a 7 hour difference. Yep and thanks that other spot good place!


----------



## homelitejim

My first firewood saw was a 30 inch bow saw, then came the McCulloch 14 inch electric when I moved up here in the PNW. After that I guess CAD took over as everything else is pretty fuzzy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep the good old first saw days! Good to see you Jim hope all is good buddy! Anything new or exciting in your arsenal?


----------



## greg176

I also cut first few cords with a bow saw then graduated to a Mac15. It was easier to cut with the bow saw.Now have a 10 acre wood lot and a serious case of CAD.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have never had my hands on a bow saw. Be curious though to try one. 10 acre wood lot sweet!


----------



## Joe46

Well not a 6 cube, only a 5.3, but I just picked up a 920 Jonsered.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Joe, it's the midisize muscle LOL! I almost had a 920 once, from craigslist. That was a long time ago. Love to see a pic, and keep us posted on the condition etc.


----------



## Joe46

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Joe, it's the midisize muscle LOL! I almost had a 920 once, from craigslist. That was a long time ago. Love to see a pic, and keep us posted on the condition etc.



Would love to do pictures at some point. Need to have my Daughter help me at some point. dreading the raggin I'll get when I start pulling out saws It's a nice West Coast saw. Full wrap w/dual dogs


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal buddy! Congrats:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup: I know I am not the most computer savvy either.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep the good old first saw days! Good to see you Jim hope all is good buddy! Anything new or exciting in your arsenal?



Nothing new, but I am getting close on getting one of the Poulan 8500's ready to be put back together and hopefully running. Everything is good we are getting some weather which makes working on my saws a little harder as snow removal takes priority and longer hours at work. Hope everything is going well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All is well here, getting some weather too. First rain in months, and a lot of it. Poulan 8500 eh? Sounds like what we like, a big un! I will have to look it up not familar with it. Good deal though.


----------



## timberdollars

*Bow saws*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> I have never had my hands on a bow saw. Be curious though to try one. 10 acre wood lot sweet!



Just picked up three homy 14" NOS bow bars and tried one out!!!! easy as pie!!! fast and supper easy use, no bending over or forcing the cut, the bar and foot make leverage just like a pipe wrench, you have to back her off or it'll stall your saw. 
And the best part, no binding or pinching when bucking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAST!!!!!!

only had it on a midget 70cc Parter 7000+ but hope to put one on a 5 cube pioneer!!!!! or 6 cube if one falls in my lap. 

My big Huskys 2100/2101 are kinda over kill for 81dr chains on a bow bar, or my 505 Poulan for that matter.

Duane


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You know a funny story for a muscle saw man= Me the first saw I ran was a black and decker, or craftsman electric, though you would get a kick out of that Steven. Funny too as many saws as I have ran big chainsaw wise, skills saws like in my avatar pic always made me nervous! Different feel to em Neil it was 10 pm when I asked you time difference, so we got about a 7 hour difference. Yep and thanks that other spot good place!



When i first saw your avatar i thought you were haveing a pid#le, put my glasses on and yep a bit different.


----------



## turtle561

some maple and oak limbs from earlier this fall.

norm-this is what happens with a bow bar. like timberdollars says, fast and easy on the back !
i started out to take some pics, had the camera in my pocket, but was having too much fun cutting, forgot until i was done.
the 4000 loves that hardwood ! 65cc -3/8 semi chisel, no problem.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Duane, and Allyn good stuff! I will have to check it out some time never would have guessed that. Neil that's funny stuff! If I was taking a piddle, they mighta band me! LOL!:spam:


----------



## bryanr2

There is a Johnsered 2095 on the Knoxville TN craiglist for $425 obo if anyone is interested.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice! Good heads up on the muscle saw!:msp_wink: Craigslist can be good to us!


----------



## bryanr2

Hey, Norm- suppose I bought the Johnnyred 2095 today, you think I could officially join the muscle club?


----------



## joeclimbing

I've been away for awhile (the usual hunting season break and full time working excuse) but I'll never tire of your muscle saw thread. 2101s rule. Now I think I'll start her up this weekend just to watch her shake. 

Good job, Norm - keep on trucking!

Your friend,
Joe
, Norm


NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks, and same here brother:msp_thumbsup: I thought when I first started this thread it may generate a little interest, but probably die off. Should have known better, muscle saws, and good friends stick around awhile.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

bryanr2 said:


> Hey, Norm- suppose I bought the Johnnyred 2095 today, you think I could officially join the muscle club?


 Of course! Nice, and congrats! Lets see a pic dude!


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Of course! Nice, and congrats! Lets see a pic dude!




Got several in my thread. Here are a few more....

View attachment 219762
View attachment 219763
View attachment 219764


----------



## NORMZILLA44

joeclimbing said:


> I've been away for awhile (the usual hunting season break and full time working excuse) but I'll never tire of your muscle saw thread. 2101s rule. Now I think I'll start her up this weekend just to watch her shake.
> 
> Good job, Norm - keep on trucking!
> 
> Your friend,
> Joe
> , Norm


 Right on! Just glad all was ok, been awhile. Great to see you thanks on the thread. Love the thread, and the saws. But my friends like you guys make it a special place!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saw buddy!!!!!! I dug up this old pic, a Tan oak shy of 5 foot through I think, or close to it. I have to give a salute to my trusty 044 in the pic, still have it, and use it all the time. Trees this size can, and have been average for our cutting over the years. Though I wished a time or two I had the money for a muscle saw, the 44 pulled me through in this size wood, many times over. Thanks 044 my old friend!


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice saw buddy!!!!!! I dug up this old pic, a Tan oak shy of 5 foot through I think, or close to it. I have to give a salute to my trusty 044 in the pic, still have it, and use it all the time. Trees this size can, and have been average for our cutting over the years. Though I wished a time or two I had the money for a muscle saw, the 44 pulled me through in this size wood, many times over. Thanks 044 my old friend!



Ok Norm you need to start the Big guy with a big saw cutting a big tree thread. I have a video or two but only one pic with big guy and saw, no tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Jim! And that pic is priceless my good friend! Priceless I say! Speaking of hats off I want to thank all you my great friends for such good times, and traveling this road with me, almost 100 pages! Gained a few friends along my travels. Thanks my brothers!


----------



## homelitejim

Yep, got the same thumb hook in the pocket look as you. LOL. Getting close to 1500 posts as well my friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

How funny is that, I did not even notice even on the same side, the thumb in pocket!


----------



## bryanr2

Well your thread has almost made 100 pages. Lota good reading and pics along the way. Hats off to all of you.


----------



## RandyMac

Norm, you sure that was a Tanoak?


----------



## ozflea

It amazes me how people can waffle on about nothing worth waffling about .............. 2100's near make a real mac man puke 

McBob.


----------



## Eccentric

Looks like a valley oak to me.


----------



## RandyMac

ozflea said:


> It amazes me how people can waffle on about nothing worth waffling about .............. 2100's near make a real mac man puke
> 
> McBob.



Yo Bob, you do know where huskies came from? McCullochs ####ing stihls.

Ya got my pic ya greybread?


----------



## RandyMac

*Tanbark Oak*


----------



## ausneil 1

RandyMac said:


> Yo Bob, you do know where huskies came from? McCullochs ####ing stihls.
> 
> Ya got my pic ya greybread?






hahahaha, rep sent


----------



## ausneil 1

homelitejim said:


> Ok Norm you need to start the Big guy with a big saw cutting a big tree thread. I have a video or two but only one pic with big guy and saw, no tree.



no machine guns today,,,,,, saws will do.


----------



## husq2100

ok 100 pages down, commemertive pages will be in another 1000, 2000 and 2001


----------



## RandyMac

Norm will pop buttons once he sees the 100th page.


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> ok 100 pages down, commemertive pages will be in another 1000, 2000 and 2001



so true serge.... and yes norm will climb halfway up one of those trees and remember he needs a rope to get down. WELL DONE NORM.... in advance


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ozflea said:


> It amazes me how people can waffle on about nothing worth waffling about .............. 2100's near make a real mac man puke
> 
> McBob.


 LOL! A wiseman told me if they had not made the 2100 husky, then Mac may have stayed afloat:jester:Randy 100 percent sure, almost all Tan oak up there. Top of king ridge road Cazadero. Old growth never seen any like it, they grow like live, or valley Oak. I am told because of the wind the limbs are knarly. No straight tan oaks like I am used to, but they are also in wide open fields. Kind of bastard growth no competition with other trees for sun. That one was standing dead for two years. We had to take it down before it came down on our buddy Jesus's vineyard. Got a video somewhere of the bigger one. Parmeter helped us that day we pulled it with a bull rope. Big trees man. Sad sudden oak death killed everyone. Never gave Tan oak too much notice, untill I saw them in that country.


----------



## pro94lt

ok all bs aside do i need to go out and buy one of these??? they seem to be like causus clay????????


----------



## NORMZILLA44

If you got the money, I would. If I had more cash I would have my shed full with em. Go look at one, as soon as it is in your hands you will understand.


----------



## bryanr2

Norm, 
new thread going. 288 vrs 372. OP has a 372 wondering about the 288. Put him on the path to enlightenment.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Yo Bob, you do know where huskies came from? McCullochs ####ing stihls.
> 
> Ya got my pic ya greybread?


 Hey you can S### that 1100 my way anytime. I will PM ya my adress


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You watch Steven that thread will be a pissing contest soon.


----------



## sachsmo

This place needs a good peeing match now and again.


Hi Norm.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I guess it does, howdy youreself my friend! How ya been? been awhile.


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You watch Steven that thread will be a pissing contest soon.



Which one? There's some heat in a couple of them. I left the thread I pm'd you about much earlier with a knock out. I like a good debate.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Which one there will be many! The 372-288 comparison, surprised so far so good


----------



## bryanr2

nah the boat anchor thread


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Forgot about that.


----------



## bryanr2

as much as you claim to like the 44- you abandon it in it's darkest hour of need!:msp_thumbdn: geez man- your slippin.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Me hell no!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have said it many times before, I am not brand biased I love saws. Especially muscle saws been a real uprising lately I think on the Husky, older muscle saws. Very Well built.


----------



## homelitejim

Here is a muscle saw that will see the light of day again, will be putting it to work on Wednesday.
[video=youtube;lqOOnK9aByU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqOOnK9aByU[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The video did not go through Jim.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Atta boy, how many cubes?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

This is the one Lee got, but man this bastard impressed me!!!!


----------



## homelitejim

It is a little over 5 cubes, not quite as big as the 6000 but than again the 6000 is a Poulan in name only.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, good green muscle Jim! You going to hang on to em?? How is the 066 running?


----------



## homelitejim

The 066 is running like a champ but is laid off do to no work available, waiting for late spring so I can get to the big timber. I really like these Poulans, I plan on keeping at least 3 and letting the other 2 fund something else.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim, those Poulans look worthy indeed! Had me worried though had not heard mention of the 66 in awhile. But I think I know better you would not let that saw go


----------



## homelitejim

I really only bust it out for the big stuff and most everything I have been getting the 260 and 441 have been able to handle it. I did mod the muffler on the 045 super and I swear it is near as fast as the 066, might be time for a comparison video.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ahhhh! The video forgot the old comparison video, helped launch the 2100 in to stardom!! Also forgot you have a 441 handy size, I love my 44. Never ran a 045 but seems like a beast from what you have told me, and I always heard great things about em.


----------



## RandyMac

Jeeze, letting puny little 5 cubers in here?

Fine.


----------



## homelitejim

Thats right the 2100 smoked my 066 in that big chunk of elm, you can't beat the old saw torque in the big wood with fancy plastic and high revs, but boy do those saws get heavy at the end of the day.


----------



## homelitejim

RandyMac said:


> Jeeze, letting puny little 5 cubers in here?
> 
> Fine.



seems to me you did some cuttin with a puny 5 cuber.


----------



## bryanr2

Hey Norm, go to Masterminds youtube page and click on Stevens 044 10mm. Mine is the first two videos. He just finshed porting with pop up and piped muffler mod.

mastermind7864's Channel - YouTube


----------



## RandyMac

homelitejim said:


> seems to me you did some cuttin with a puny 5 cuber.


----------



## homelitejim

That saw cuts so fast I can smell the wood chips through my monitor.


----------



## bryanr2

homelitejim said:


> That saw cuts so fast I can smell the wood chips through my monitor.



Thats hilarious. Ol Randy knows his stuff When I pick that one up, Im leaving the Johnsered 2095 I just bought with him for the works- whatever can be done and still be a "woods" usable saw. Just finished tonight reading all 16 pages of threads under "2095" search. Not a single build thread amongst them. Lot of info but no builds.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff homy Jim! Steven that 2095 is real strong I hear, and well built. Even for a smaller saw yeah the 044 is handy, and impressive. Rand good shiat! I love that pic man! someday when we meet up, I would love to see your scrap books.


----------



## leeha

Looks like i've got another vintage musccccle saw
coming my way. GEEEEEEE, I wonder what it could be. :hmm3grin2orange:
Anyone want to guess.



Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

leeha said:


> Looks like i've got another vintage musccccle saw
> coming my way. GEEEEEEE, I wonder what it could be. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Anyone want to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


Long time no see! How are you buddy? Let me guess 166 number what you got like 27 of em LOL!


----------



## leeha

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Long time no see! How are you buddy? Let me guess 166 number what you got like 27 of em LOL!



I'm doing good Buddy How bout yourself, 
Na not another 166.
It's the 123cc Mac's i have 27 of.
Just always on the hunt for 6 cube and
over saws.



Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Doing great buddy! Hey being on the 6 cube lookout is a good thing! If I had extra cash, my shed doors would be unable to close, be full of muscle saws!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I was swapping stories, and pics on Facebook the other night with funkysawman. Talking about a old doug fir that fell up a hill, and lucky for the guy we did the job for. Down the hill he would have been homeless it would have destroyed his house. Anyway one of my favorite muscle saw moments, though have had several this one stood out. Big tree the butt was just under 6 feet through. We had to take down a sudden oak death tan oak first. It was on a hillside, and had to rig and tie everything. The guy was a retired fire chief or captain. We hit the fir to tackle after the bust ass day on the oak, and had maybe 2 hours before dark. The tree was bound pretty good I climbed up, and started bucking off side top down, all we had to clear was about 15-20 for a walk way, so we planned to buck firewood size rounds, but like 28 in length, and roll them out using a chain hoist, chokers and bull rope and blocks. Easier said than done the first one was a biatch, but we got it thanks to the chain hoist. After we got the first round out the gap went from 24 inches to almost closing on the top. We had to do some blocking the old guy was so impressed with our work, and rigging and said he never saw saws throw chips, a cut through such big wood with ease. Said in his day it wasn't the case. It was before I owned the 2101, but thanks to our two 066's made ease of the job! It felt real good saws got good workout and we ate that one on what we made for cash, but was worth making somebody that happy, and them being impressed with our work.


----------



## RandyMac

Norm, are you a fiber puller?


----------



## cpr

leeha said:


> Looks like i've got another vintage musccccle saw
> coming my way. GEEEEEEE, I wonder what it could be. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Anyone want to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Nope.

Me, too!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Norm, are you a fiber puller?


No not on a regular basis, usually even and uniform holding wood on my stumps, and same with stump shot. And level with the stump. I am meticulous about my cutting.


----------



## homelitejim

Norm I spend about 60-40 between here and facebook. Hit me up with a friend request if you like, but be warned I get grumpy on the facebook sometimes. My info is on my profile.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brother Jim, I am there!!!! I due facebook Saw ***** .com and hog wild LOL! Any of my friends look me up as well Norm Green.


----------



## SawTroll

homelitejim said:


> Norm I spend about 60-40 between here and facebook. Hit me up with a friend request if you like, but be warned I get grumpy on the facebook sometimes. My info is on my profile.



Who cares about facebook, that just are for dorks that have no real interests in life! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nikko you on FB little buddy? LOL!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nikko you on FB little buddy? LOL!:hmm3grin2orange:



Sure, but I pop in there really seldom - more than a month since the last visit, according to memory (but actually just a guess).


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You gotta friend cool guys like us! Then you will have a following like a rockstar!:yourock::rockn: Jim, I think I friended the wrong Jim, high school graduation date was 1990? Funny thing had a Homelite for his avatar. Threw me off of course there are a million selections!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

greg176 said:


> Here is a link to the 2100 Workshop Manual,
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf


I was scrolling back through some of these pages, a guy could get lost in here. Forgot about your link Greg, and good stuff! Thought I would put it back up for anybody in need.


----------



## WidowMaker1

SawTroll said:


> Who cares about facebook, that just are for dorks that have no real interests in life! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 Facebook is like Jail bro.. you sit around all day writing crap on walls & No one talks .lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I am headed for facebook!


----------



## WidowMaker1

you probably belong in jail like the rest of us hillbilly jokers norm .lol ...I'm heading of into the shed to play with my 302Windsor :msp_thumbup: hope ya well friend ...remember to keep ya ass to the wall in jail ,I mean facebook :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I will, and what is a 302 Windsor? engine? If so I heard of the ford 302 but never heard reference of a windsor. I know the 351 had what the Cleveland Windsor, and one more I thought. So they had a 302 windsor?


----------



## Eccentric

*Ford V8 Engines....*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! I will, and what is a 302 Windsor? engine? If so I heard of the ford 302 but never heard reference of a windsor. I know the 351 had what the Cleveland Windsor, and one more I thought. So they had a 302 windsor?



-The 221/260/289/302/5.0L/351W/5.8L are all part of the 'windsor' family. There's some parts interchangability between them. The Boss 302 was a high RPM engine with "Cleveland like" heads (in 1969 and 1970 only). This series was built from 1961 through 1994 IIRC.

-There was also the 351C "Cleveland", and the 351M. The 351/400M engines ('M' stands for Modified) were the slow, boat anchor versions of the Cleveland. They can be built up well, but were DOGS stock. The C/M engines were also known as the 335 family. These were built from 1969 through 1980 or so IIRC.

-The 429/460 engines were also known as the 385 family, and were bigger brothers to the C/M engines. Built from 1968 or so through 1990ish (whenever the EFI version was dropped from the pickup line).

-The 332/352/360/390/391/406/410/427/428 engines were all part of the Mighty FE family. Think 428SCJ Mustamgs and 427 Shelby Cobras. Built from 1958 or so through the late '70s.

-Then there were the old 272/292/312 'Y' block engines built from 1954 through 1962 or so. Think 55-57 T-Birds, a few of which had Paxton/McCulloch Superchargers........yes the SAME McCulloch! 

-Before those were the flatheads. 1932 through 1954.

-The latest are the SOHC and DOHC V8's. There's the modulars and whatever the 'new' 5.0L engine series is called. Aaron don't know jack about those...


----------



## wsg

Eccentric said:


> -The 221/260/289/302/5.0L/351W/5.8L are all part of the 'windsor' family. There's some parts interchangability between them. The Boss 302 was a high RPM engine with "Cleveland like" heads (in 1969 and 1970 only). This series was built from 1961 through 1994 IIRC.
> 
> -There was also the 351C "Cleveland", and the 351M. The 351/400M engines ('M' stands for Modified) were the slow, boat anchor versions of the Cleveland. They can be built up well, but were DOGS stock. The C/M engines were also known as the 335 family. These were built from 1969 through 1980 or so IIRC.
> 
> -The 429/460 engines were also known as the 385 family, and were bigger brothers to the C/M engines. Built from 1968 or so through 1990ish (whenever the EFI version was dropped from the pickup line).
> 
> -The 332/35S2/360/390/391/406/410/427/428 engines were all part of the Mighty FE family. Think 428SCJ Mustamgs and 427 Shelby Cobras. Built from 1958 or so through the late '70s.
> 
> -Then there were the old 272/292/312 'Y' block engines built from 1954 through 1962 or so. Think 55-57 T-Birds, a few of which had Paxton/McCulloch Superchargers........yes the SAME McCulloch!
> 
> -Before those were the flatheads. 1932 through 1954.
> 
> -The latest are the SOHC and DOHC V8's. There's the modulars and whatever the 'new' 5.0L engine series is called. Aaron don't know jack about those...



Really nice post! I'm a mustang guy too.. Fan of the Windsor blocks AND FE stuff too!


----------



## Eccentric

wsg said:


> Really nice post! I'm a mustang guy too.. Fan of the Windsor blocks AND FE stuff too!



Thanks! I've been a Ford nut for decades. Now I'm mostly into old IHC iron. The 'modern' everyday stuff we own is all Ford though. The messed up part is that my head's full of useless info like what I posted above. Important (boring) things don't stick. I almost can't remember my own name half the time.....


----------



## WidowMaker1

View attachment 222194
yeah norm the 302 Windsor is a bullet proof old school all Iron V8. Here's me now toy :cool2: Fuel Injected 302 Windsor Muscle, Aussie 1997 Ford Fairlane Ghia,




car was delivered a few weeks ago, it was well looked after by a retired couple and never flogged, and always garaged. Its bloody Immaculate only got 140000km on the clock. and #### me she hammers throws ya right back into the seat :biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric

Wasn't there an Oz specific truck 302 block at some point? I think I remember hearing/reading something about them in the '80s. Was supposed to be tougher, and less prone to core shift and cracking IIRC...


----------



## Eccentric

I mentioned the Boss 302 earlier. Those were available here in the US in 1969-1970. That was done to make that beast legal for Trans-Am racing. Not talking about the recent over the counter Ford Racing blocks either. I was refering to an Australian Ford produced 302 block for medium/heavy duty trucks. Maybe it was just an "urban legend" here in the US...


----------



## WidowMaker1

umm. you might be right its probably the same block used for the boss. there is the Boss 302 which is a hybrid which uses a modded 302 windsor block and clevo heads Ford Boss 302 engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia thats what there using in Aussie Ford V8 supercar's (Bathurst) V8 Supercars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ...You can buy a few variants of the windsor 302 from Ford Racing as a crate engine Crate Engines, Mustang Engines, Drag Racing Engines, Stock Car Engines, Funny Car Engins, Race Engines, Racing Engines - Ford Racing Performance Parts either way when you set up the stock production 302 block with 302 GT40 heads your pulling 340HP easy, & with a few tweaks & $$$ anything's possible!! the ford V8 supercars are getting over 600 + BHP from a 302 (5L) based race motor. There is a ton of history of the windsor 302, its the back bone of one of the greatest V8's ever, the Windsor and clevo's are awesome motors there the ultimate building block to winning race power


----------



## WidowMaker1

yeah I now what ya saying eccentric ...it rings a bell the 302 truck block ,but i cant put a finger on it ....need a little research i guess .lol


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thats enough of this ford talk.


----------



## Eccentric

andydodgegeek said:


> Thats enough of this ford talk.



Would you like me to start rattling on about IHC instead???


----------



## jockeydeuce

Eccentric said:


> Would you like me to start rattling on about IHC instead???



Sure!!! You haven't lived until you stomp your foot on the loud pedal of an IH Scout with a 392, 4BBL!!!


----------



## Eccentric

jockeydeuce said:


> Sure!!! You haven't lived until you stomp your foot on the loud pedal of an IH Scout with a 392, 4BBL!!!



I have a 4V 392 in my 1971 IHC 1210 3/4 Ton 4-Door 4WD pickup. IHC called their 4-Door pickups "Travelettes". Has an O/D 5-speed manual. A LONG TERM project. I have posted pics of it in the Old Iron thread within the F/L forum. Also have posted some pics of McCullochs on the hood of that big green beast. My Scouts have a 304 V8 and a 196 I4 (half of a 392).


----------



## Jon1212

I sent dh1984 a link to this thread, I figure he might be able to shed some light on this topic......................no need to thank me fellas, it's what I do...........LOL!!!!


----------



## jockeydeuce

Eccentric said:


> I have a 4V 392 in my 1971 IHC 1210 3/4 Ton 4-Door 4WD pickup. IHC called their 4-Door pickups "Travelettes". Has an O/D 5-speed manual. A LONG TERM project. I have posted pics of it in the Old Iron thread within the F/L forum. Also have posted some pics of McCullochs on the hood of that big green beast. My Scouts have a 304 V8 and a 196 I4 (half of a 392).



On the other end of the power spectrum, I had a '79 scout with the factory Nissan diesel.....Couldn't kill that thing, but wanted to stick a leg out sometimes on the hills and start kickin' skateboard style....Talk about gutless!!!

My Dad had an IH dealership from '69 thru '75.......I'm very familiar with that old iron!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

jockeydeuce said:


> On the other end of the power spectrum, I had a '79 scout with the factory Nissan diesel.....Couldn't kill that thing, but wanted to stick a leg out sometimes on the hills and start kickin' skateboard style....Talk about gutless!!!
> 
> My Dad had an IH dealership from '69 thru '75.......I'm very familiar with that old iron!!:msp_thumbsup:



I knew there was something I liked about you Rob. Do you have any of the service literature (or parts/signs/whatever) left over from the dealership? That SD33 Nissan is a good engine, but slow. The 1980-only SD33T (Turbo) Scouts had more poop. They used the same turbocharger as the TD Mercedes cars. The 196 I4 in my 67 Scout 800 isn't a speed demon either, but it'll lug down to about 200RPM and chug along like a tractor. Great engine. Shares most of the 'bolt on' parts from the 392. The valve cover has both firing orders stamped into it...


----------



## jockeydeuce

You mean this sorta crap.......:hmm3grin2orange:






Got the whole parts library on fiche too.......











Not much left in signs, etc.......I do have a mountain of the old IH parts bags (Paper). 

We're way off topic now....back to 2100's and other muscle saws!!


----------



## Eccentric

jockeydeuce said:


> You mean this sorta crap.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Got the whole parts library on fiche too.......
> 
> 
> Not much left in signs, etc.......I do have a mountain of the old IH parts bags (Paper).
> 
> We're way off topic now....back to 2100's and other muscle saws!!



Holy crap!

_*Please*_ keep me in mind if you ever decide to part with any of that stuff Rob.


----------



## paccity

jockeydeuce said:


> You mean this sorta crap.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the whole parts library on fiche too.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much left in signs, etc.......I do have a mountain of the old IH parts bags (Paper).
> 
> We're way off topic now....back to 2100's and other muscle saws!!


ha ! i think someone just wet himself.


----------



## Eccentric

Yep....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff fellas! I had known of the rest just did not realize the 302 was a cleveland, great engine. I have been a real Ford/Mopar man for years!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff fellas! I had known of the rest just did not realize the 302 was a windsor, great engine. I have been a real Ford/Mopar man for years!



Thanks Norm. I knew there was something I liked about you too.:jester:


----------



## homelitejim

I was a big Mark Martin fan in the 80's and 90's and drove nothing but Ford trucks. Then I found out his favorite car was the VW Beetle and he started driving a Chevy, so I protested and bought a Dodge Ram and darn if it wasn't a better truck. I thought to myself, maybe other trucks are better so now I drive a Chevy Tahoe Z71 and will never get rid of it, but I will get another truck, they just haul more firewood than my Tahoe. I also still like Dodge so I bought my wife a Jeep Commander.


----------



## wsg

Eccentric said:


> I have a 4V 392 in my 1971 IHC 1210 3/4 Ton 4-Door 4WD pickup. IHC called their 4-Door pickups "Travelettes". Has an O/D 5-speed manual. A LONG TERM project. I have posted pics of it in the Old Iron thread within the F/L forum. Also have posted some pics of McCullochs on the hood of that big green beast. My Scouts have a 304 V8 and a 196 I4 (half of a 392).



Used to be a Mustang guy..had a 70 Mach I so i knew about the ford stuff, now i have a Jeep CJ5 and know about offroad stuff. Buddy used to have a scout with that 196 I4, great offroad vehicle. Always thought it was neat to have an engine that you could actually bolt 4 more cylinders onto it! LOL

Oh yes.. I have chainsaws too..(on topic)


----------



## andydodgegeek

Eccentric said:


> Would you like me to start rattling on about IHC instead???



rattle on I like them old binders.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff! Guys and thanks Aaron! Though not a authentic Ford of old school, my no stranger to danger, For ranger has 270k on mileage now. I have had Toyota, nissan, ford, Gmc and chevy trucks. Ford and Toyota probably my favorite and the Ranger is as good as any Toyota ever made. I have hauled Saw, pigs,wood four wheeler, and all my dogs made the skagg springs loop more times than I could count carrying all that gear. Done the front brakes 3-4 times one set of rotors. Back brakes once, thermostat housing, clutch fan, and soon heater core. Thing has been bullettproof. Like an old american car or truck! Always had the soft spot for Mopar on the car and hot rod side, used to have a 69 charger with a 383 and a 727. Had a 440 in my basement that was going in it, and had to part with all of it, for a place to live that was hard. My favorite truck was my 73 f-250 390, and a 4 speed loved that truck! Do I have to talk chainsaws now? Don't want to get us in trouble:msp_w00t: The 2101 is an old hot rod:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

69 charger, now were talking. Oh yea and 2101xp=sweet


----------



## NORMZILLA44

andydodgegeek said:


> 69 charger, now were talking. Oh yea and 2101xp=sweet


 Thanks buddy! And the charger had a man size trunk, that coulda hauled a mans muscle saw, say 2101 in the trunk dukes a hazard style! No jumps though funny about my saws rolling around:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Gotta get this one up and running again, it's like the saw it won't sit and Idle too long. Maybe its strange to some, but I caught myself opening my shed today just to look at and admire my saws.


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Gotta get this one up and running again, it's like the saw it won't sit and Idle too long. Maybe its strange to some, but I caught myself opening my shed today just to look at and admire my saws.



But did ya run them? I cant tell you how many times I have gone down to the garage and cranked em all up. I think of all the ones I have I like the burbul of the 288 the best then the Dolly 120si. Randy still has my 2095. I didnt run it but the test run when I bought it, before I sent it to him. It may be my favorite when I get it back. I miss that dam thing! I know going with Mastermind, it's money and time well spent.


----------



## homelitejim

Good to see you back Norm, I have not found any big saws lately just working on a few 5 cubers as they are more common around here.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am going to the chainsaw races this saturday over in Grantsburg, Wisconsin and am bringing my 2101. I am excited to try it out. I never raced before, should be a good time. I will let you know how I do, try to get some video. Man I like my 2101.


----------



## homelitejim

andydodgegeek said:


> I am going to the chainsaw races this saturday over in Grantsburg, Wisconsin and am bringing my 2101. I am excited to try it out. I never raced before, should be a good time. I will let you know how I do, try to get some video. Man I like my 2101.



Good luck to you, put that Husky on the podium.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Steven I was tempted but got sidetracked, but you know I do go crank em up once in awhile out of the blue. Jim good to see you to buddy! And 5 cubes is a dandy size, a worthy size:msp_thumbsup: Andy that is cool beans man! I am excited too, can't wait to see how you do.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Could not have said it better Jim


----------



## kotex

bryanr2 said:


> But did ya run them? I cant tell you how many times I have gone down to the garage and cranked em all up. I think of all the ones I have I like the burbul of the 288 the best then the Dolly 120si. Randy still has my 2095. I didnt run it but the test run when I bought it, before I sent it to him. It may be my favorite when I get it back. I miss that dam thing! I know going with Mastermind, it's money and time well spent.



i agree the 288 does have the coolest sound. i never get tired of hearing it idle.


----------



## booger1286

bryanr2 said:


> But did ya run them? I cant tell you how many times I have gone down to the garage and cranked em all up. I think of all the ones I have I like the burbul of the 288 the best then the Dolly 120si. Randy still has my 2095. I didnt run it but the test run when I bought it, before I sent it to him. It may be my favorite when I get it back. I miss that dam thing! I know going with Mastermind, it's money and time well spent.



The 288 does sound great but the 395 has my vote for the biggest growl.


----------



## bryanr2

booger1286 said:


> The 288 does sound great but the 395 has my vote for the biggest growl.



We'll know soon enough- Randy is supposed to do a thread on my Johnny 2095 and that means videos!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The only thing better than hearing the rumble of one, a 288, 395, 2101 is owning em all, and letting all three idle say on a sunday morning, be even better than taps! Or a six gun salute.


----------



## homelitejim

Reveille is in the morning, depends on what 6 guns are being fired, .22 not so much, 105's oh yeah. Either way very cool sound and could also add a fly by of some military jets, best one I can remember would be a 3 ship of B-52's at tree top level full throttle and in second would be a 2 ship F-4 at tree top full after burner, don't see that to much anymore.


----------



## booger1286

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The only thing better than hearing the rumble of one, a 288, 395, 2101 is owning em all, and letting all three idle say on a sunday morning, be even better than taps! Or a six gun salute.[/QUO I love the tick tick of the idling 2101, im trying my best to find one that needs some work to make a project of.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

booger1286 said:


> NORMZILLA44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing better than hearing the rumble of one, a 288, 395, 2101 is owning em all, and letting all three idle say on a sunday morning, be even better than taps! Or a six gun salute.[/QUO I love the tick tick of the idling 2101, im trying my best to find one that needs some work to make a project of.
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch Jim, Taps is the sad one no thanks. Revile indeed keep looking one will turn up for you, If I find one are you ready to get it?? I can help maybe on the hunt.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone got a 2100 project??


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good point Jacob, good place to ask! P.S one thing that keeps me up at night there is one sitting on the floor at the saw shop, just needing rings trying to talk them into talking the owner out of it for me! And the shops owner his brother has a couple he does not use anymore, but won't give em up!


----------



## booger1286

Im ready, just on a budget with four kids and no job. Thats why it needs to be project.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good point Jacob, good place to ask! P.S one thing that keeps me up at night there is one sitting on the floor at the saw shop, just needing rings trying to talk them into talking the owner out of it for me! And the shops owner his brother has a couple he does not use anymore, but won't give em up!



Same here, local rental company has a 2100 sitting on the shelf piled up with 30 other saws with 2inches of dust! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

booger1286 said:


> Im ready, just on a budget with four kids and no job. Thats why it needs to be project.


 I will keep an eye out, and ears open. The trade system is always good too. Jacob that's always a shame they just let em sit there, and wont give em up!


----------



## homelitejim

Well no monsters today but did get another Poulan 8500 running tonight and at 85cc it is close to being a muscle saw.
[video=youtube;7K8zPzeTAqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K8zPzeTAqs[/video]
this is my second runner now all I need to do is get the 5400 going and that will make 3 85cc Poulans.


----------



## Ductape

*Couple Gratuitous Shots..................................*

Put my 24" bar on the 2100 to buck some firewood. I wouldn't want to lug it around all day, but it sure was fun ! It really rips !!


----------



## Ambull

Ductape said:


> Put my 24" bar on the 2100 to buck some firewood. I wouldn't want to lug it around all day, but it sure was fun ! It really rips !!



That is a nice saw. I remember running it up in Maine, and it inspired me to get mine......

At the time it had a longer GB bar iirc.


----------



## Ambull

Here's mine with a 28" Husky bar:


----------



## jockeydeuce

Ductape said:


> Put my 24" bar on the 2100 to buck some firewood. I wouldn't want to lug it around all day, but it sure was fun ! It really rips !!



Your wood pile looks a lot like mine....Lots of birch.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Do you like your frostbite bar? I have 2 of them, so far so good.


----------



## Ductape

andydodgegeek said:


> Do you like your frostbite bar? I have 2 of them, so far so good.



I'm happy with it. It came on my 372 when I bought it maybe five years ago. Got it right from the source @ Windy Ridge. The paint doesn't last any longer than anyone else's bars, but it doesn't have any wear issues. I would by another one no problem.


Back when it was new:


----------



## Ductape

Ambull said:


> That is a nice saw. I remember running it up in Maine, and it inspired me to get mine......
> 
> At the time it had a longer GB bar iirc.




Your memory is good ! Yep, had a 36" GB bar on it in Maine. I was impressed enough with the saw to buy a second one. It needs some work........ runs when I squirt mix in the carb, but not on its own. And the tank is leaking from somewhere.... coming out the seam in the middle of the handle. Just haven't had time to mess with it yet.

If'n anyone here in the 2100 / 2101 thread has any parts saws...... I'm looking for the missing throttle lock pieces, and maybe an undented 'jungle' muffler. Possibly a used tank too, depending on what I find with the leak in the tank.











She's no prom queen !


----------



## Joe46

Interesting dog on that saw Ductape. I've seen a lot of 2100's over the years and never seen one like that.


----------



## bryanr2

There is a Sachs Dolmar 143 for sale on the knox craigslist- $450 obo 30-32'' bar


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saws Jim! Gotta love them wrap handles too. Nice saw Ambull:msp_thumbup: Cool on the two saws Scott, and I never saw a Frost bite bar? Just grabbed a Stihl es lite for one of my saws at work. It looks real impressive I think they are on to something. Yeah I noticed that dawg to Joe, never seen one either. Andy how is your saw my friend? Thanks for the heads up Steven on the Dolmar muscle! I will keep ears and eyes open for parts Scott, as always on the look for em. They have a few laying around here but won't part with em in my area, I keep working on them and hope one day they will crack!


----------



## Ductape

Norm, the Frost Bite branded stuff is from out here in NH. They cryogenically treat bars and chains to a temp of around -375 degrees...... which supposdly hardens them and makes them wear longer. Good or gimmick ???? Not sure.... but the stuff seems to be as good as most other comparably priced parts.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal man, well hell it sounds cool!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jacob and I were BS'ng on facebook, and I told him he needed a 2101. He siad they were expensive I told him our thread here contributed to that LOL!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jacob and I were BS'ng on facebook, and I told him he needed a 2101. He siad they were expensive I told him our thread here contributed to that LOL!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jacob and I were BS'ng on facebook, and I told him he needed a 2101. He siad they were expensive I told him our thread here contributed to that LOL!



haha, true i'd say. keep them in the limelight and keep the value up. 
As i said in the working mans thread, this is another example of a fine subject and guys who can relate to these saws, the time this thread has been open and growing proves its popularity world wide. :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

We will get you one Jacob! Neil well said my friend:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## homelitejim

I got to play chainsaws today and I think I am going to put the Poulan 8500 in the muscle category as I had it back completely out of the cut at a pretty good clip. I have never had a direct drive saw do this including my 066. I did get some video of it today but the video quit before the handle bounced off my shin.

[video=youtube;n21Nn808hPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n21Nn808hPM[/video]

Pic of my shin.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What size is that bastard Jim? I will say muscle saw. Glad your ok dude. Nice saw!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What size is that bastard Jim? I will say muscle saw. Glad your ok dude. Nice saw!



Those Poulans are very strong 85cc saws that thing they're 100cc. If only Poulan had made a 95-100cc version, they would have held more ground in the logging market. Just like our wishes for a 100cc version of a McCulloch SP-81/PM850.....


----------



## homelitejim

Aaron is right about it running like a 100cc saw, someone asked me on the Poulan thread what modern saw it compares to and I couldn't really say, but now that I think about it, it kind of reminds me of my 2100, weight, sound, and most of all TORQUE. I had better keep this hush hush or more people will find out that Poulan made some serious muscle saws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Aaron, and good to see ya. Jim yep looks like a great saw my friend.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Norm you alright? Havent seen you on here or fn lately.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL!Figured all were getting tired of my muscle saw talk LOL! Not me!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

P.S Jacob I have been on F.B, messaging back and fourth with some fellow Hillbilly friends. They grew up and ran the hills near me, and my hunting grounds. They live in Utah and all do tree work. Funny thing they were in CA for years and we probably passed each other many times, or were inches away, and never met. I recently met them through a mutual friend me, and him ran side by side for along time. So I have become good friends with them lately the Brown's. Sawpping hog dog stories, and tree cutting good times, they are good ole boys!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


 A blast from the past, and one of the finest quotes we will here in this lifetime.:kilt::rockn:


----------



## Duke Thieroff

Here's one for ya.....

Husky 285CD




















Couple of 480s











I like me some big Huskies


----------



## Jon1212

Those are some nice looking saws Chris...................It really beats the #### out of the usual stuff I find around here on CL.........:msp_mad: Though if I had 4bills I could pick up a sweet Alpina with a couple of like new Husky bars.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Duke Thieroff said:


> Here's one for ya.....
> 
> Husky 285CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of 480s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like me some big Huskies



Mine!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I totally Jon, Chris awesome saws man big husky's whats not too love! We can't forget the 285! 480 my shop asked for help with this fine network here to get parts, to revive one for a customer. Thout I was going to see the 076 Jacob LOL!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I totally Jon, Chris awesome saws man big husky's whats not too love! We can't forget the 285! 480 my shop asked for help with this fine network here to get parts, to revive one for a customer. Thout I was going to see the 076 Jacob LOL!




Nope not yet  
Im in Junction city KS heading for Washington tomorrow. 
I wont be able to get pictures for a couple of weeks... 
But I got a neighbor with a big hackberry that needs cut up. and its got the 076's name on it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Jacob, looking forward to the pics. I got a new card reader, just got too get some work! LOL! And I am back in the club.


----------



## thatcher

i think the olympyk 999 may take them all


----------



## Stumpys Customs

thatcher said:


> i think the olympyk 999 may take them all



Second post & already flingin POOO otstir: 

I Like it, yer gonna fit right in.


----------



## srcarr52

thatcher said:


> i think the olympyk 999 may take them all



When I get the 999 up and running I'll have a 999->2100 run off.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Olympyk, I had to think for a second, thought you were talking about a one hit wonder band, Thatcher. It came back to me chainsaw's right? LOL! Stumpy where you been miss ya my friend! Good to see you too Shaun a race and vid I am game! Love to see it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Production run 1100 1973 2101 1990:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad to have some 660 muscle running, yesterday am big oak down. Used the 46 mag, and mostly the 660. Man I love the 66!


----------



## lumberjackau

Found this Service Bulletin the other day for the 2101's, thought some of you might like the info
http://www.klippo.com/ddoc/HUSM/HUSM1987_EUenAPen/HUSM1987_EUenAPen_M870007_.pdf


Cheers
Will


----------



## turtle561

lumberjackau- great bulletin, a real gem, thanks ! lots of stuff i wondered about these saws in there. i always wondered about the spring 7th mount vs. the rubber type. now i know.
here's an ad from down your way. i like the slang in it, the vikings are coming ! lol






a brute indeed-watch out for its big bite !

i see we both live in a 'sunshine' state. that's what they call florida here, especially this time of year. i see cairns on the coast there. nat young is one of my favorite surfers. wasn't he from around there ?
cheers


----------



## ausneil 1

thats a great piece of sales pitch, i have not seen that one before.

norm will like that one...


----------



## lumberjackau

turtle561 said:


> lumberjackau- great bulletin, a real gem, thanks ! lots of stuff i wondered about these saws in there. i always wondered about the spring 7th mount vs. the rubber type. now i know.
> here's an ad from down your way. i like the slang in it, the vikings are coming ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a brute indeed-watch out for its big bite !
> 
> i see we both live in a 'sunshine' state. that's what they call florida here, especially this time of year. i see cairns on the coast there. nat young is one of my favorite surfers. wasn't he from around there ?
> cheers



Great add, and the viking is a hoot, love the part in the add about no more white knuckles.
Not into the surfing much, see it on the news but don't pay much attention to it, besides I live out bush a bit and don't get to the ocean much. Serge might know something more about the surfers here


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will great shiat! I love it! I will memorize it, and read it in my sleep, priceless thanks REP sent! Neil you know me well!!!!!!!!! Allyn how you been? Have not seen you in awhile, dug out your handle the other day, and I frelly do have to get it to you. It will come I promise!


----------



## turtle561

yeah, hi norm, been down with another bout of bronchitis.guess my florida lungs don't like this ohio winter cold!
i forget where the pic came from but i liked the colorful rap about the saw. hail to the conquerers !
i'm ready for that handle. finally got my 2100 back together after a complete teardown & rebuild.
just need to decide which bar and chain i'm going to use.any ideas ?
also have temporary custody of my friends 298xp while i give it a once over and replace a busted starter spool. he told me not to swipe too many parts for my saw !lol.ah, temptation, still thy hand.
the only diff i see is no manual oil pump and the starter is diff. it also has the chain brake. nice saw.
here's to keeping them in the 'big bark'.
cheers


----------



## homelitejim

This is my buddy Brandon resting after felling that big pine with his Stihl 075


----------



## andydodgegeek

homelitejim said:


> This is my buddy Brandon resting after felling that big pine with his Stihl 075



Cool. I really like the 075. My dad bought one in the early-mid 70's when I was just a kid and it was as big as I was, now it is in my garage and I enjoy using it when I can. They seem to have an enormous amount of torque. What a beast.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool Allyn will do on the handle. I have a 34 on my 2101 and it is real comfortable on that saw. I am sold on the new Stihl es light bars, and they say the husky techlite is really good. Eventually my lineup will all be wearing the lights. It is a little extra xash, but if I was you I would look in too a light one. Pick the one that seems the best fit for you. One you do not feel clumsy with a 28 or 32 is well rounded. I love 28's too. Jim awesome 075 your budyy has I have run many 076's, and really liked them. Andy I agree beasts!


----------



## greg176

36" Cannon!


----------



## ausneil 1

greg176 said:


> 36" Cannon!



good stuff greg, love the slabs also, what species is that


----------



## greg176

That was alder I cut for trim in house I am renovating. Cut it all with 2101 and the 36" Cannon bar. That bar has old style Oregon tip. I was lucky to find 2 spare tips for it. So far I think the original one will last some time. I cleaned up wear on that old bar. it needed more drive links than a new 36" bar so I had to buy more chain and make up a couple myself. The Cannon is much stiffer than the 42" Oregon Pro I bought. Recently bought a newer Cannon bar on Ebay they said was 33" but turned out to be 30". I will have to get some chain for it. Will probably put it on the 281. still wanting to get a piston and cylinder to make that one a 288. Was going to do major felling of trees this week but now laid up with wrist tendonitis after doing drywall and paint in basement. All that alder is waiting to be cut and planed and here I am all gimped up. AAAAAARGH!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil you read my mind I was admiring the slabs too, after the saw of course:msp_thumbsup: Good stuff Greg, been awhile too bad you are laid up sorry to hear that. Canon is the best bar I have ever seen for stiffness, and overall performance. I have never seen or felt a chain go through the rails so smotth, or effortless. On any other brand.


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Norm,


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Whats up my friend how you been? It has been awhile.


----------



## sachsmo

You know the routine,

just keep on keepin' on.


Here's a pretty strong runnin' saw from out your way.


----------



## sachsmo

ooops


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Sachs, haven't seen you in awhile? 
Added a 123 sachs to the line up finally! 
Oh and a 112 special edition.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> You know the routine,
> 
> just keep on keepin' on.
> 
> 
> Here's a pretty strong runnin' saw from out your way.


Oh yeah I do know. Always love seeing them saws of yours! Jacob you are getting a really sweet arsenal.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## husq2100

Im sure I have one of these Bad Boys around here somewhere...............:hmm3grin2orange:






View attachment 227453


----------



## ausneil 1

husq2100 said:


> Im sure I have one of these Bad Boys around here somewhere...............:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227453





hahahaha, yep im sure you have and could build another as well, now that bloody norm will try and extradite australian 2100 saws and parts to his place or at least try....... You need to lock that shed tight as a drum, some goodies there.....

g'day serge.


----------



## husq2100

haha true Neil, 

that is 3 complete 2100's, I have another complete in a box to strip as well. Then some parts I could probably build a real nice NOS from ....and while I was getting some stuff out, I found a NOS 266 C/case, Piston, Jug and fuel tank. Funny what we forget we have!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> hahahaha, yep im sure you have and could build another as well, now that bloody norm will try and extradite australian 2100 saws and parts to his place or at least try....... You need to lock that shed tight as a drum, some goodies there.....
> 
> g'day serge.


 Mother of god! It is the holy grail, and ark of the covenants in one! You are a lucky man! Neil am I that predictable?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

husq2100 said:


> haha true Neil,
> 
> that is 3 complete 2100's, I have another complete in a box to strip as well. Then some parts I could probably build a real nice NOS from ....and while I was getting some stuff out, I found a NOS 266 C/case, Piston, Jug and fuel tank. Funny what we forget we have!



Lucky... SOB!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Canadian muscle!!


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mother of god! It is the holy grail, and ark of the covenants in one! You are a lucky man! Neil am I that predictable?



Oh sweet jesus no,, i just simply took a wild stab in the dark here and thought maybe you would offer serge, the chance to have his shed cleaned up of all orange things or anything associated with orange things leaveing the man with a clean shed he could put other things in like his car or maybe a bar fridge ect.

Don't worry i have already thought these things already....


CHAINSAWMANXX,,, what cc is that old girl, she looks the part does it go.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ausneil 1 said:


> Oh sweet jesus no,, i just simply took a wild stab in the dark here and thought maybe you would offer serge, the chance to have his shed cleaned up of all orange things or anything associated with orange things leaveing the man with a clean shed he could put other things in like his car or maybe a bar fridge ect.
> 
> Don't worry i have already thought these things already....
> 
> 
> CHAINSAWMANXX,,, what cc is that old girl, she looks the part does it go.



Thats 103cc 
She's suppose to be a runner with small carb work!


----------



## husq2100

Well lets see, Canada has some great trees: Dug Fir and Ceder just as a couple, Great old saws: Pioneer, and the best logging trucks ever built: Pacific....damn good stuff from that part of the world!


----------



## Wayne277

Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jacob nice saw, good stuff buddy! Neil you got my number, when it comes to that husky muscle I just dont have a good poker face! I give myself up LOL! Serge I would glady ship you gold or diamonds in trade for them fine saws! And I agree PNW good stuff!!! But so is the Gold coast!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is something I think you all will like. I got to cut down a 48" silver maple with the 2101 today. Took some pictures.


----------



## husq2100

Andydodgegeek, was any of the timber useable for lumber/furniture making? looks real nice....But I guess it burns hot to being a maple? what are the other saws there? Did it all go to plan?

Nice work


----------



## andydodgegeek

All went well. The tree was a bit hollow in the center, kind of punky. I used the 2101 to knock it down and buck up the big end, I used the tree monkeyed 064 for ripping the pieces, and my 346xp for the limbing. My dad used his 362 and 660 stihl. the other fellows were using a mix of different saws. There were huskys, mccolloughs, jonsereds, poulans, dolmars, stihls, dont recall any homelites but I was pretty busy. I may have left someone out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I say we like it, and think I can speak for all great stuff REP sent big tree, and man I love that big bar on that saw!Good to see ya Andy! You too Serge.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Forgot to say Andy, what nice country that looked like where you are working. Flat, and open but nice trees too.


----------



## homelitejim

480CD







I found the little brother to the 2100 at the scrap yard on friday, it runs real nice with a prime but I have to get a new starter and a fuel line.


----------



## Joe46

homelitejim said:


> 480CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the little brother to the 2100 at the scrap yard on friday, it runs real nice with a prime but I have to get a new starter and a fuel line.



Really liked those 480's owned a few. All were stolen. Replaced with like until NLA, then bought a 181. Have one now I bought off ebay.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I should have mine back together in a few weeks..


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Jim what a deal! Great find buddy! Joe all saws you mentioned I agree greats! Durand the one you are working on is that your recent 2100? Looking good buddy!opcorn:


----------



## komatsuvarna

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah Jim what a deal! Great find buddy! Joe all saws you mentioned I agree greats! Durand the one you are working on is that your recent 2100? Looking good buddy!opcorn:



Yep Norm. I got it about 2 weeks ago. I plan to make a nice ole stock saw out of it....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome, good choice both times.


----------



## husq2100

I know some guys are repainting there tanks and cases etc. Question is what brand paint is the best colour match?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


 Yo running for president?? Got my vote


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> NORMZILLA44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See they just keep popping up 2101, definately one of the greatest of all time. No doubt in my mind! The ghost of muscle saws past!![/QUOTE]
> 
> They're not Ghosts,
> 
> In order to be ghosts they would have to be DEAD! Don't think you can kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed my friend, a blast from the past, and present!
Click to expand...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy Serg, not sure if you want to do some reading, but paint may be in here. I was trying to find the PDF file page, and forgot lol! Which page LOL! Leeha=lEE HARVEY seems to have good knowledge of paint, and painting saws. Well one of the first to come to mind actually seen his work. I think Sachsmo has done some too, not sure. Never painted one myself.


----------



## husq2100

hey Norm, I have done some searching (alot of reading) and havent found it yet. I remeber mention of either a kubota or Komatsu tractor paint being pretty much the same colour (color for you guys).


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I get lost in here too! Check out page 28 Grantwallonds saw he restored 2101 I think. It is gorgeous!! Maybe P.M Him as well.


----------



## sachsmo

sachsmo said:


> Here's a low profile one, but I'm workin' on one that will be real low,





RandyMac said:


> Now we are talkin' Thanks sachsmo.
> 
> A D handle will save what is left of my fingers, the McCulloch era did some damage. I'll be dropping the 1100 off at the dealer to have it vac and pressure tested, before running it much.



Low?


----------



## turtle561

*huskoleum ?*

norm, husq2100, sachmo- this is my only paint experience. i painted an outboard cowling with it and put on husky stickers for a laugh. it lasted a year or so in the salt water, but oxidized . could probably use a clear coat of some kind to toughen it up.
this is what the dealer was using, much cheaper and covered better than the factory stuff in a can.





painted plug wrench against stock paint and aged plastics





rustoleum # 214084







not bad


----------



## srcarr52

I've found that this is a good match.

Valspar 18-5339-31 "Bps''tractor/Implement Enamel 16 Oz - Husqvarna Orange


----------



## komatsuvarna

srcarr52 said:


> I've found that this is a good match.
> 
> Valspar 18-5339-31 "Bps''tractor/Implement Enamel 16 Oz - Husqvarna Orange



Yep, thats a real good match. Im having to paint a few small parts on my 2100, its real close.....probably as close as one could get.


----------



## srcarr52

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, thats a real good match. Im having to paint a few small parts on my 2100, its real close.....probably as close as one could get.



Plus you can't beat the price. I think I've painted around 10 saws and I'm only on my third can. I got 3 to tape and paint tonight.


----------



## mad murdock

andydodgegeek said:


> rattle on I like them old binders.



The binder is a great truck. I got a '71 1110. My second picup was a 67 3/4 ton with the 304. Indestructable. I cant wait to get my hands on a 103-123cc Mac. Back in the day I bought a brand new Johnnyreds 920(biggest saw I could get my hands on at the time), that was a powerful saw, I ran a 24" bar on it. It would cut through Rock Maple and Red Oak with ease. Looking for a big Mac with my name on it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Right on all, looks like we got the paint dialed in! Mad murdock welcome to the site, and Muscle land REP sent!


----------



## husq2100

srcarr52 said:


> I've found that this is a good match.
> 
> Valspar 18-5339-31 "Bps''tractor/Implement Enamel 16 Oz - Husqvarna Orange



now all I have to do is find out if the post to Aus....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

If not maybe we can help ya!


----------



## turtle561

i got a can of the valspar husky orange. will have to run a sample next to the rustoleum to see how they compare. 
while at at hardware store i thought this 3/4" elbow looked familiar in size to the 2100 exhaust port.real close, but had to cross cut the end, but it caught and theaded its way in. any port in a storm. lol


----------



## Joe46

Pretty slick. A smooth front muffler also interesting. 2101 clutch cover w/brake?wink2:Obviously no longer there)


----------



## turtle561

it's a friends 298xp. the brake band & handle were broken so i took them off. don't know what is original to this model. might be a bit of a hybrid.
the muffler on my 2100cd is a side port with a recessed sq. at the face bottom, ready to be 'jungleized'


----------



## husq2100

I think I can see some ribs in that muffler, along with the square indent where the jungle louver would be??? being heavily rusted doesnt help...but pretty normal on these saws


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looking good Allyn!!!!!!! Good eye on the saw Joe I did not notice that cover. Serge I liked your pics in the workking man thread buddy!


----------



## husq2100

what makes you guys think that it is a 2101 clutch cover


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I didn't think it was, just thought good eye for Joe to pick up on something different I overlooked, and did not notice. Besides it would have been the metal one. I believe plastic one was 298 as you mentioned that right?


----------



## turtle561

the 298 has a shallower plastic recoil starter cover w/2pawls on the flywheel. intsead of a mag cover & 3 pawl wheel like the 2100/2101 AFAIK.
a further look at the muff: it does have ribs on top and a recess on the bottom, it was just the angle in the photo...and the rust!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good info Allyn, your 2100 coming along pretty good eh?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Durand is building a nice 2100, makes me want a few more. If I had cash i would have severeral. Definately one of the best built saws my hands have seen. I think when he gets it done he will run it more than he thinks.


----------



## turtle561

yeah, all the big things are done, it's the little bits that get you though. i was blowing off the oil pump getting ready to put it in and i noticed that one of the roll pins on the back was gone !i mean it was there, it just fell out ! no pin- no oil to the pump. sxxx! it was 3mm but the closest size here is 1/8" so i'll be grinding one down to fit #?!*^%&! also waiting on a starter bushing 2 weeks from ebay.you get the idea. otherwise, cheers !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Al, and I hear you on the little stuff, sometimes I almost pulled my hair out. That handle will be in the mail soon! Got your pm and thanks! Like to see a pic of your saw soon.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Top shelf! The big husky


----------



## sachsmo

I'm pretty fond of the .750 copper elbows myself.

If you use Siver solder and a good flux it will stick to steel better than anything I have tried.

Here's an old 6 cube Sachs Dolmar we did last Summer:


----------



## sachsmo

not too big?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah buddy! You know I love your Dolmars! Top shelf my friend I am jeaulous. I want a couple.


----------



## srcarr52

I've had this thin ring 2100CD for a while but I couldn't get it to run right. Removing the carb limiter circuit really helped, see for yourselves. 

[video=youtube;0AO0JeVEDYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AO0JeVEDYg&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome dude, yep have heard that really helps. Why the big bar on that little saw? LOL! Nice saw man.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Where all the muscle saw fans? Been quite lately hope all is well my brothers. Brought home some dry Euacalyptus the other day. Was gonna grab the 44 or 372, but hadn't given the 66 a run in a bit. And I am thinking my neighboors love that echo down the canyons. Sure goes along way when your'e in the middle of nowhere. I almost feel guilty, but admit I love it


----------



## homelitejim

Well, well, well, look what I found sitting in the junk pile. Picked both of these for $8.














the JRed is free and I have a parts saw for it and I'm not sure on the 2100 yet.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Son of a biatch! That is one hell of a junk pile! What a score Jim I am jealous.


----------



## homelitejim

Remember those pics I posted just above? Well I got bored today and dug into my latest scrap heap scores and pulled out a few of the old jonnies I had acquired and this is what I came up with, a Jonsered 801/80.
[video=youtube;bhPNc22gwm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhPNc22gwm8[/video]
This saw is strong, I can't wait to get it in the wood, with no decomp it is a mule to start and it begs for a bar longer than the 24 inch bar I have on there. I think the down side of this saw is the electrical system, I removed a entire wire out of the saw that was hooked to the switch and low and behold it runs perfect and the switch works, seems to be lots of parts that can fail.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim, can't beat that! Nice very nice.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Any news on that 2100 Jim?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi Norm!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy youreself brother! Good to see you, and glad you stopped by, how is that saw running?


----------



## ausneil 1

homelitejim said:


> Well, well, well, look what I found sitting in the junk pile. Picked both of these for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the JRed is free and I have a parts saw for it and I'm not sure on the 2100 yet.




wow you men find some goodies thrown away,,,
wonder how many saws go to scrap or dumped out here, i never go near scrap yards to see.
good score


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Neil one hell of a score. I could stand another 2100 or so:msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Howdy youreself brother! Good to see you, and glad you stopped by, how is that saw running?



The big husky is running sweet. I am taking it with this weekend down to the Missouri gtg at atvguns. Should be a good time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh, that thing will be a star of the show! Pictures mandatory eh?:cool2:


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Neil one hell of a score. I could stand another 2100 or so:msp_thumbup:



thats for sure, i get saws given to me at times, mostly junk saws with bits missing and all breeds as well, i never say no and except them cause i reckon some day someone will say i've been after one of them or that part and they may just have something i want, if not they can have it anyway most times.

speeking things given, a guy rang me last year asking if i wanted to buy a deceised estate collection of pioneer saws and parts, i told him i normaly don't buy colections and he said all he wanted was the delivery charge or postage or maybe help and remove the lot for him. he gave me his number and bugger me if i lost where i put it and he never rang back, someone would of liked them surely.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Neil that's a bummer maybe you will come across it again. I have come across some good finds myself from time to time.


----------



## ndlawrence

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil that's a bummer maybe you will come across it again. I have come across some good finds myself from time to time.



I had a chance to grab a running 2100 cd one time for 125.00 :bang: That was when I first got into saws


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow 125 what a score. Do you wish you would have grabbed it?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

YEP! Good ole Randy mac, miss that guy


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lousy rainy weather here yesterday, had to scrounge up some wood in a hurry in our yard. Fire went out, raining sow hard it was sideways, all chores needed to be done perfect. Fun shiat after a long day of cutting try and give all my saws a run, and keep it even. Last time 66, this time I was itching to run the big husky after 2 months of no cutting, sometimes just firing them up in the yard is nice therapy for me. Neighboors love it, grabbed the 372 Because I was getting wet fast, and had to move a few things to get the big brother, next time.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

Zilla..

Tearing my 2100-S down for a complete restore, new OEM guts, just got the block seals/bearings last week and new clutch and new decomp valve. Replace with new reed valves and new RK-HL-98 which is the full kit includes the bigger seat/jet. If ya fellas have seen any of my restorations this one will be a gem indeed when done.

Cascade Saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome man love to see em. Yep Cascade saw I like the restorations nice work. The Big husky line many will argue, but I will say first hand the 1100-2101 series was saw of the best saw building of all time. Just look at there following once again, and getting more popular by the minute. Fell in love with the first one I layed hands on.


----------



## ndlawrence

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow 125 what a score. Do you wish you would have grabbed it?



Umm H E DOUBLE HOCKY STICKS YEA!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Dumb question! Hey another one will come along, and I still lose sleep, wanting to talk my buddy out of his 288! Just have to come up with a 044-46 for a trade.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Norm!

randymac1 - YouTube


----------



## ausneil 1

RandyMac said:


> Hey Norm!
> 
> randymac1 - YouTube



haha that bloke looked to be enjoying himself with that old yella


----------



## tdi-rick

RandyMac said:


> Hey Norm!
> 
> randymac1 - YouTube




Love the hat Randy ::thumbsup::


----------



## dynodave

*piston grade*

There is a NOS thick ring piston on ebay. It is an "A" grade. Does anyone know the grading increments/sizes? Oh yeah...$175:msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy howdy my friend! Good vid, and hat Irish hard hat? Aaron says you been busy good to see you. You too Aussie brothers! Dynodave, thanks for posting about the parts, for sale and I dion't know the specs myself.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Zilla..
> 
> Tearing my 2100-S down for a complete restore, new OEM guts, just got the block seals/bearings last week and new clutch and new decomp valve. Replace with new reed valves and new RK-HL-98 which is the full kit includes the bigger seat/jet. If ya fellas have seen any of my restorations this one will be a gem indeed when done.
> 
> Cascade Saw


 Can't wait to see it, our friend Durand is working on one too. Awesome saw's every time I grab mine, even if it is not running I am just always impressed by the way it's built. Some of the best saw craftsmanship I have seen.


----------



## carym2a

got new carb kit in the 2100CD this morning, after work I'll get it tuned and cut some cookies before bed time, then she'll be ready to get a few loads of wood sunday

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Cary, gotta love that Sunday morning echo!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

homelitejim said:


> Just made this video and uploaded it. Both saws are stock. The 066 has a 32" bar with skip tooth chain and the 2100 has a 30" bar with skip tooth chain, also the 2100 chain is a touch sharper but not by much. Did not get a chance to time the cuts, I leaned on the saws just to see if I could stall them in the cut but pretty much let them self feed with a little pressure.
> 
> [video=youtube;Gc3SvfDwkXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc3SvfDwkXo[/video]


 A classic home vid, and my classic friend homelitejim, always there always a friend. Thanks again for the back up good friend!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is a picture of my 2101 being run by Logging22's wife down at the missouri gtg. We had a blast playing down there with them southern folk.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome! And i figured the big orange saw would be a big hit.


----------



## ausneil 1

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a picture of my 2101 being run by Logging22's wife down at the missouri gtg. We had a blast playing down there with them southern folk.



mean saw, mean lady.


----------



## andydodgegeek

ausneil 1 said:


> mean saw, mean lady.



Nice saw, nice lady.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Great stuff all around, and you never said what she thought of the saw?? She like it and what about the rest of the gang? The GTG sounded awesome, hope we get one here some day.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Great stuff all around, and you never said what she thought of the saw?? She like it and what about the rest of the gang? The GTG sounded awesome, hope we get one here some day.



We may have one this fall Norm. That's part of what's in the works with the people I have been talking with. Need you on board buddy! We will be checking out the park and possibly felling a couple trees this Sunday. LMK if you'd like to come out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's good news on a possible GTG, sounds great.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

20 hours of hard cutting, and tree work this last friday and Saturday. I like running all my saws, don't play favorites, but so happens I ended up with four top model saws. 372-044 660-2101 Grabbed the 372 and 2101 out of my trailer to start at a new spot yesterday, had to fall a oak from standing up on a wood fence, as to clear it, it was leaning over it. Meanwhile Parmeter was working his way up, shy of 200 ft redwood. So I was knocking out the falling, up off the face had to face it with the 372, just got it, and my muffler sheared off at the cylinder. We just had this happen on a 066. Son of a! Thought what a good day this will be, anyway I do my falling with muscle saws, so I can move ran the 2101 rest of the day, and reinstilled how bullettproof a saw it is. Never throws a chain, fails to start or skips a beat. Heat cold whatever running son of a biatch!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


 for those about to cut, I salute you. Saturday for me


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Loaded up for the am cutting. Stripped down saws, and worked on em all today. One thing I have notice and like about the big husky. Where the air box, and filter is sets up high, and away from the chips that get deflected. No air injection, but the filter stays clean and runs along time. Really like the build and craftsmanship on that saw, kind of custom.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Loaded up for the am cutting. Stripped down saws, and worked on em all today. One thing I have notice and like about the big husky. Where the air box, and filter is sets up high, and away from the chips that get deflected. No air injection, but the filter stays clean and runs along time. Really like the build and craftsmanship on that saw, kind of custom.



The 2100 I have still has a big K&N filter on it from back in its day to day working life, Ill need to get pictures posted.

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Cary love to see it. Got in some nasty, tough oak today. Toughest Oak I think I ever cut. Chain threw some sparks, had to cut at the union where the tree split. Parmeter and me had the 66's and 2101. My girlfriend Jeanie was there, and asked for us to make a bench, out of the toughest piece LOL! Here is Parmeter getting it started, and getting a feel of the husky.


----------



## RandyMac

I hear ya gettin' itchy lad.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep came up short today, say 99cc LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

Norm isn't texting me every day about the 1100CD yet. Won't be long 'til he's at that point however....


I'll bet Parmeter is getting itchy for his 112cc too. Here's his saw all back together. Hit a snag however. Gotta scare up a throttle trigger for it, as the old one is worn out and jams up the throttle rod. You don't want a stuck throttle on this beast...












Here's my post in the Homelite thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/101147-319.htm#post3653687

This is a true old American Muscle Saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looking good Aaron, and funny while reading your homelite thread post on it. I was thinking look at that old Warhorse, then saw you said that too! Muscle fans think alike. I can't wait to run it I should have saved the butt end log, and union from yesterday. Sum beetch! Test any saw have not seen wood that tough in awhile, chain sparking man tight grain and dense too. Valley Oak. Oh yeah you know me licking my chops 1100:msp_tongue::msp_w00t:


----------



## paccity

Aaron, is that the 1100 from randy? post a pic if you don't mind. and is it running that nos oregon bar? was a clean saw when i saw it last year. a pic should get norm ichin even more.


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> Aaron, is that the 1100 from randy? post a pic if you don't mind. and is it running that nos oregon bar? was a clean saw when i saw it last year. a pic should get norm ichin even more.



It is Fraser. Part of a three way trade that's in the works. Trading with Randy for the 1100CD, then trading the 1100CD to Norm. I can't post pics, as I don't have the saw yet (that's why Norm's itchin'). Randy and I will be meeting up soon to exchange saws, parts, and BS. I'll have to dig a pic out of the GTG or six cube threads....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

*Found one in Norm's "Working Man" thread.*



RandyMac said:


> How bad do you want it?



Man that took some digging to find. Just cut and pasted Randy's whole post. His words are fitting here....


----------



## carym2a

View attachment 238445
View attachment 238446
View attachment 238447
View attachment 238448
View attachment 238449
Hey Norm here ya go,This saw cut timber in the 1980's , we fixed tree jacks for him and did some work in trade when his hands started to go , its been a great fire wood ,cookie cutter


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love ya gang! Really great to have friends like you! Really mean that. The muscle saw fans from all walks and brands. Frasier you know me, yep I even showed Jeanie that pic again. Aaron I can hardly wait:cool2::cool2: Yeah Randy has a way with words:cool2: Cary awesome!! I friggin love em!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Tree job yesterday, and as always was itching for the 2101. But grabbed the 660, since it seemed sidelined lately. Though not forgotten, and gets used always. I had my truck with my dogs around a corner not far, but when I get cutting, don't like to stop and get gear or another saw unless needed. Had the 372 and 660, used both but the day belonged to the 66!


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Tree job yesterday, and as always was itching for the 2101. But grabbed the 660, since it seemed sidelined lately. Though not forgotten, and gets used always. I had my truck with my dogs around a corner not far, but when I get cutting, don't like to stop and get gear or another saw unless needed. Had the 372 and 660, used both but the day belonged to the 66!



good lookn pic Norm. What kinda wood? Got a picture with a wider view of the whole tree?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks, and live oak.


----------



## carym2a

:msp_thumbup:Live oak is great BBQ wood


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Did not know that, never tried it I don't think. We have tried tan oak, but sure I had food from oak pits that used it.


----------



## homelitejim

Well fellas, I had to do some horse trading but I got my 2100CD back. Now I need to find out how to disable the governor in the carb, can someone direct me to the thread? It feels good to have here back and I have a few free spots in the shop.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup: What can I say Jim, that is so awesome. I know out of every saw ever run through my hands, it's second to none. I know guys use a soda can cut out, and plug it, or just a welsh plug, and just plug it off. I can't remember where we talked about it, but we did, and pics too, maybe even in here. How about a pic for old time sake! And your vid is still a classic!


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup: What can I say Jim, that is so awesome. I know out of every saw ever run through my hands, it's second to none. I know guys use a soda can cut out, and plug it, or just a welsh plug, and just plug it off. I can't remember where we talked about it, but we did, and pics too, maybe even in here. How about a pic for old time sake! And your vid is still a classic!








It has a V stack now and a home made foam filter, I will replace the filter with a K&N, I also have a 480 here with a properly operating carb, the carb on the 2100 hits the governor way too soon and not when it is supposed to. I will look for the post and see if I can fix it or just replace the carb. Sorry Norm looks like I will need to keep the spare case I picked up.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Did not know that, never tried it I don't think. We have tried tan oak, but sure I had food from oak pits that used it.



Tan oaks OK and can be good if dried real good ,live oak you want to dry about a year , its a damn good cooker for a tri-tip or porkloin on chicken start about an hour+ to have a good bed and start cooking way high and go slow , save some bark to throw in every half hour to keep the smoke on. OK damnit I'm going to need to BBQ this weekend for sure


----------



## paccity

homelitejim said:


> It has a V stack now and a home made foam filter, I will replace the filter with a K&N, I also have a 480 here with a properly operating carb, the carb on the 2100 hits the governor way too soon and not when it is supposed to. I will look for the post and see if I can fix it or just replace the carb. Sorry Norm looks like I will need to keep the spare case I picked up.



just cork that gov and let it roar.


----------



## homelitejim

paccity said:


> just cork that gov and let it roar.



would you happen to have a pic for reference?


----------



## turtle561

*gov blocker*

don't use a cork !
just block the hole on the end of the gov. with a disc of thin alum or in my case some copper sheet that was handy.

location of the brass gov valve




thin disc to block hole in end of valve, sorry for the fuzzy pic





leave the original ring gasket in the bottom of the hole to keep the groove with the holes aligned with the fuel passage in the carb. this is the main passage between the fuel pump and the metering chamber so the gov body seals it to the outside as well.


----------



## paccity

turtle561 said:


> don't use a cork !
> just block the hole on the end of the gov. with a disc of thin alum or in my case some copper sheet that was handy.
> 
> location of the brass gov valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thin disc to block hole in end of valve, sorry for the fuzzy pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave the original ring gasket in the bottom of the hole to keep the groove with the holes aligned with the fuel passage in the carb. this is the main passage between the fuel pump and the metering chamber so the gov body seals it to the outside as well.


well of course don't use cork.:msp_tongue: . it's real easy to do, thank's for the pic's and description .


----------



## homelitejim

[video=youtube;72jDTDQFFSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72jDTDQFFSo[/video]

Ok, I ran into a few problems with cutting a good block for the governor, shaky hands, so I got lazy and pulled the non governed carb of my 480CD and now it runs much better, Next will be to replace the flywheel with one that looks newer and reconnect the kill switch wire which broke behind the flywheel.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Jim, that thing even looks beastly love it! Cary good stuff, going to try it, plenty of live oak here thanks. Allyn you got a a+ thanks for reference, and great to see you! Frasier, and gang finally got a 288, and 2 2100's more! But may send the 2100's to Jacob, he asked me to lookout a long time ago. Brother of the owner of my saw shop, a retired timber faller. Told my friends at the saw shop to send me over, and see what he had. I dug through his shed, and saw two 2100 roguh, and probably be complete rebuilds, and some missing parts. Then saw about 4 371's and a 272 blue top, me thinks 272. And couple 372's. And then what the.............? A complete 288 high top, later run with decomp and full wrap! Low comp but good shape overall. 100 bucks for the three when I get the cash.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Now trying to come up with that 100 bucks, and not alert Jeanie of course. Just killing me the 288 is not in my shed till I do! Priced a OEM p&C today 250, and worth it. It is clean complete, all parts great shape, but no comp. So will have to investigate, and hope for the best. Worst case P&C Hello 288xp!


----------



## little possum

And your gonna talk them into throwin in a 371 or 372 or maybe both in the deal for me too right Norm  
Sounds like a good deal for sure!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hell yeah or try! Was thinking of you guy's as soon as I found them too. He has a pile of about 5-7 I forget. He is waiting on his son to take one or all not sure. He said his son wanted to try to build one. So I will stay on him and ask. Saw a blue top k&n first thought 288. Saw a 2 on the sidecase but other numbers wore off. Compared it to the 288 I am getting, and it seemed smaller and lighter. Me thinks 272 they make one like that?


----------



## little possum

Yes they did Norm. I think it fit the 61, 268, 272 series, but am not 100% positive. 

I could be interested in a 371/372 rebuilder if they dont get gone


Good to hear you found the stash, and helps you get some saws off the need list!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool deal my friend thought they did. Yep and he gave me a deal because his brother at the saw shop is a good friend of mine. 100 for all three, but holding till I get 100 bucks. I then said a buddy needed a full wrap for his 372, he said ok 50 bucks. So I am afraid he may want too much for the powerheads. I will work on him!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool deal my friend thought they did. Yep and he gave me a deal because his brother at the saw shop is a good friend of mine. 100 for all three, but holding till I get 100 bucks. I then said a buddy needed a full wrap for his 372, he said ok 50 bucks. So I am afraid he may want too much for the powerheads. I will work on him!



Sounds like you lucked out my friend. I _may_ be interested in that 272 (or a 371) if it's still there a little down the road. Don't tell anyone that I might be interested in a saw built in the 1990's though. I have a reputation afterall...


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Sounds like you lucked out my friend. *I may be interested in that 272 (or a 371) if it's still there a little down the road*. Don't tell anyone that I might be interested in a saw built in the 1990's though. I have a reputation afterall...



Norm,
I think we may need to contact an AS admin, as I fear someone has hijacked Aaron's account!!!!
I hope we find out who this B*****d is that is impersonating our good friend. I sense a serious beatdown in the future...............Son of a *****!
I'm going to give Aaron a call, and warn him.


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Jim, that thing even looks beastly love it! Cary good stuff, going to try it, plenty of live oak here thanks. Allyn you got a a+ thanks for reference, and great to see you! Frasier, and gang finally got a 288, and 2 2100's more! But may send the 2100's to Jacob, he asked me to lookout a long time ago. Brother of the owner of my saw shop, a retired timber faller. Told my friends at the saw shop to send me over, and see what he had. I dug through his shed, and saw two 2100 roguh, and probably be complete rebuilds, and some missing parts. Then saw about 4 371's and a 272 blue top, me thinks 272. And couple 372's. And then what the.............? A complete 288 high top, later run with decomp and full wrap! Low comp but good shape overall. 100 bucks for the three when I get the cash.



Wow! Super nice find Norm.................................YOU SUCK!!!................:biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron good shiat! Yep had to reread your post lol! Hey as you know them Husky's are bad to the bone! Jon good to see you, and:cool2: LOL! Yep the real Eccentric please stand up Jon that 288 is in real nice cosmetic shape, hoping for the best, and may get lucky may just need rings.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron good shiat! Yep had to reread your post lol! Hey as you know them Husky's are bad to the bone! Jon good to see you, and:cool2: LOL! *Yep the real Eccentric please stand up* Jon that 288 is in real nice cosmetic shape, hoping for the best, and may get lucky may just need rings.







Here I am. Making smoke and chips with an old Mac that may be familiar to Norm (but with a new bar/chain).


----------



## carym2a

rogue60 said:


> Ive run my 2100 CD and not bad its a sweet saw,i see now why you guys like them its about the best husky ive used when it comes to power and torque that is (i have not used that many huskys)... very nice pulls a 28in bar with full .404 RS chain like nothing in hard wood...it does not bog like a 3120... the crank is massive i think thats what helps it not bog and keeps it pulling with heaps of torque :msp_smile:



Mine has a 42" with a 3/8 full skip on her and its way fun to work with, in fact you better be on the the ball or she'll be cutting dirt and rocks before you know it gotta love them 2100's

Cary


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya 2100 s are great 
Kinda perfect for falling as the were lopsided and liked to flop starter down . About the single biggest problem they had was vibration .


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm amazed at how many people don't understand that the reason the 3120 hangs up has nothing to do with the engine or chain . Its the dogs .


----------



## carym2a

tramp bushler said:


> Ya 2100 s are great
> Kinda perfect for falling as the were lopsided and liked to flop starter down . About the single biggest problem they had was vibration .



And if you set it down running on anykind of hill she'll roll away from ya.:eek2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great picture Aaron! That saw has many good memories, glad it's in the right hands. Between running my 660, and 2101 well and my other saws really. I don't notice a world of difference in how I feel with vibration, or my hands. All the ones with the most torque vibrate the most. I grew up with saws with no vibes so I will take any with LOL! The 372 I have is the most noticeably smooth one. My 044 is close but the 372 may be the smoothest I have run yet. I have yet to run a 3120, but can understand how the dawgs work like a brake if it stalls. Happens to my 660 and 2101 once in awhile, any saw really. But I agree monster crank, bore and stroke on the 2100 pulls like a train, thing is 30 years down the road and many will still be running just as strong:msp_thumbup: Yeah the one saw they should come back with.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tramp bushler

Having had and cut alot of timber with the 2100 and 2101 . And 5, different 394 s . Th




e 394 is the better bushlin saw . Just from the human stand point . Just less vibration . A little less weight . I do miss the pump oiler alot tho . And the 394 s had the majik blue button / compression release . But the dogs were terrible .

These dogs are the best I ever saw or used on a 394 .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice, the 394 is awesome indeed! Never saw dawgs like them I like it! Yes definately today in smaller production jobs I can see the benefit of a lighter saw, and vibration of course a factor. But the saws I own none of the vibes bother me too much. Tell you the truth the new ht131 pole saw hasn been bothering me a little, put my hands near to sleep. Hope my hands hold up to upcoming years when I get older. I have broken both once, and they seem ok. My left being the freshest break, and sometimes bothers me. Not so much from vibration, but having my hand gripped or clenched for awhile.


----------



## tramp bushler

Yup , I know what you mean . My wifes 335 Husky bothers the heck out of my hands when I'm climbing . Of the only 2 things that I Don't like about the 460 Stihl . The vibration is the worst . . The front hb being to far to the back is the 2 nd . The 372 Wrap with the 75 cc jug vibrates half as much or less . . And it is properly stretched out . The 660 stihl feels like you grabbed a vibrator compared to a 394 . 

A friend in Coffman Cove came up with the dogs on my 394 . The inner one is made from CoreTen steel . .
the outer one isn't . Thats why its thicker . I've had them on 4 different 394 s . 
I ran a 2101 that had something hay wire with it . I was trying it out for a guy I knew in Sitka . Both my partner and I agreed . It ran fine but in my partners words "I don't know why but that saw just ain't got it . .


----------



## tramp bushler

It had less power and proformance than my 281 or 064 . 

Some guy said it was something in the carb . I went to 064 s and 044 s bushlin on POW by then so never persued it . . 

I agree with you about how smooth the 044 was . Really a Great saw .


----------



## homelitejim

tramp bushler said:


> It had less power and proformance than my 281 or 064 .
> 
> Some guy said it was something in the carb . I went to 064 s and 044 s bushlin on POW by then so never persued it . .
> 
> I agree with you about how smooth the 044 was . Really a Great saw .



It has a lot to do with the governor in the carb, mine would run like a raped ape then get really rich and slow down, I am in the process of making a block for the governor and have put the carb off my 480CD in until it is finished, the 2100 seems to like the other carb but I will have to get it into some wood to know for sure.


----------



## Eccentric

These have the governed Tillotson HS carb correct? I can see why T.B. had a problem with the saw. It's a simple opperation to block off those governors. Many Poulans and Homelites (and a few Macs) had those governed HS carbs. On some of the Homelite versions, they instructed a fellow to run the saw with the H side *1/4 turn out from seated!* Screw that. Block off the governor and set 'er around 1 turn out like God intended...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

T-bushler good run down. 394's are awesome I always wanted one. Jim, and Aaron you have a bingo. I have seen the limited governor models which were most, and mine was the last run of the 2100's. A 90 or so. Newer tilitson unlimited, world of difference.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya , the 2 or 3 2100s and the 2101 that I owned were HOSSES . The 2101 I owned was the strongest 6 cubeor smaller saw I ever owned . Or ran . It would cut right with the best 075 I owned . . But my 3120 would eat it . . But it was enough heavier that the 2100-01s were alot better if I was over all bushlin with it . .

The 298 was a real good saw also . 

I blew up a 045 Super and an 056 Mag Ii buckin with a 42" bar fulltime . I traded in my last 056Mag II on my first new 2100 . For 2 years it lived with a 42" bar on it fallin + buckin big spruce up to 9' on the stump . All it ever did was eat wood and ask for more .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff that's big wood. I love it:cool2: Yeah can;t forget that 298 good one indeed. 3120 is definately a king. That is what I love on the 2100's like you said lighter than a 3120. At that in big wood they can hanlde what the 3120 does, maybe not as fast but it will get done. Shade smaller bar but it will happen. Love to see some pics of your tree's and work:msp_thumbsup: I like your avatar pic nice stump. So are you still running 394's?


----------



## tramp bushler

No I' m in the Interior now . 460s + 372s . Small timber . Lord Willing I'll be cutting on the coast somewhere until freeze up .



. This is me . Coffman Cove . P.o.W. Is. . Red cedar blowdown . Root sat back down . 394 . 32" Oregon 75CKX Dura Pro 8 tooth . Pristine Mac T 6 point . Buffalo Flyweight Springheels w/ #2 Redwood corks .



Biggest Yellow cedar I've fell to date 96" on the stump . Snag stob .044 Stihl Madsen modified 34" Sugi Hara Oregon 75 CJ . Upper Coffman drainage . Pro Teck filter.



.
3120 Husky 42" Oregon . 3/8 75 CKX Dura Pro . Tolstoy Bay . Red cedar .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good, well Great stuff Tramp! I love it nice pictures, awesome trees. I love falling.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya the pic quality is terrible . I took pics of pictures . I'll try scanning the pics sometime . I've got some somewhere of the biggest spruce I've fell and some of my partner , the guy who broke me in . Jacking ect.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

My 2100 I just built just gets busy and a wood killer indeed. Have the thin rings XP piston with a V-stack and the sweet HS Tilly non-gov type came off a local mill with low hours...hang on Zilla:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## homelitejim

I finally blocked the governor on the 2100 and got the carb back in but I am chasing the tune, it will either idle and not throttle up or it will throttle up and not idle. I had to take a break before I threw my screwdriver across the shop so any insight would be welcome. I am almost ready to put the un governed tilly off my 480CD back on.


----------



## tramp bushler

Are you sure the carb block is good ? 

This is why I don't work on old saws 
It may be your low speed needle is shot . Did you put a carb kit in it ??


----------



## homelitejim

tramp bushler said:


> Are you sure the carb block is good ?
> 
> This is why I don't work on old saws
> It may be your low speed needle is shot . Did you put a carb kit in it ??



Yes the carb block is good, I did replace the low speed needle and it helped a bit. It has a new kit in the carb but I noticed the hole to run the pump didn't quite line up in the new gasket so I will open it up to where it needs to be, if it does not work the ole tilly will be going on.


----------



## tramp bushler

The only other thing that sometimes causes that is a tiny little ball of water will collect under a screen thats under a welsh plug . . That or an air leak 
But if youve been running the saw with another carb and it was good then it must be the carb .


----------



## turtle561

FWIW- check the throttle shaft for excess play in the shaft bore on the linkage side. my friends 298xp was pretty loose and he ran it anyway....and sadly stuck it. i should have impounded it while i was putting a new starter spool on it.


----------



## srcarr52

Check you metering lever height, spring and needle. If the lever is too high, or the spring is weak, or the needle isn't sealing you'll get fuel pushing past when at low RPM and you won't be able to get them to idle right. You'll have the idle mixture screw turned in too far to deal with the extra fuel that is dumping in randomly and then when you hit the throttle it will fall on it's face because it won't get enough fuel to spool up. 

You can use a vacuum gauge to check if the needle is sealing. The height will be obvious if you have another working carb to look at. Finally the spring pressure is a guessing game unless you have a blow-off gauge and some reference numbers.


----------



## srcarr52

turtle561 said:


> FWIW- check the throttle shaft for excess play in the shaft bore on the linkage side. my friends 298xp was pretty loose and he ran it anyway....and sadly stuck it. i should have impounded it while i was putting a new starter spool on it.



I've also seen a worn butterfly that caused high idle problems.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

homelitejim said:


> I finally blocked the governor on the 2100 and got the carb back in but I am chasing the tune, it will either idle and not throttle up or it will throttle up and not idle. I had to take a break before I threw my screwdriver across the shop so any insight would be welcome. I am almost ready to put the un governed tilly off my 480CD back on.


 No high idle or spped up though right Jim?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

OREGONLOGGER said:


> My 2100 I just built just gets busy and a wood killer indeed. Have the thin rings XP piston with a V-stack and the sweet HS Tilly non-gov type came off a local mill with low hours...hang on Zilla:hmm3grin2orange:


Pure awesome!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Tramp pictures were just fine! I have done pics of pics too, as I am no computer expert. Good points on the carb Allyn, Tramp, and Shawn. Shawn what you were saying about metering adjustment, how do you adjust it, needle and seat right? I am up to about 7 carb kits now on saws I have rebuilt carbs, and doing better and better. But one ms 200 I did will occasionly die for no reason, it runs great, and once in awhile it will throttle up like running out of fuel, and die. New fuel filter, line and carb kit. And not an old saw either. And gas will be full?


----------



## tramp bushler

It sounds like you already have checked it , but . Did you check the tank vent . They can create All kinds of strange problems . 
Just an idea . I'm sure bad tank vents have cost me 2,000$ or more in lost cutting time over the years .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good call Tramp, my 660 had that tank vent trouble awhile back. Never would have looked there, without help.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim get it fixed?


----------



## homelitejim

the tank vent is new, saw runs great with other carb so I am assuming it is a carb issue, my bench is filled with yellow saws at the moment so when I get them cleared off it will go back on. I will recheck the metering level and needle, I will replace both needles and blow everything back out and see what happens.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome! So which carb was on it with the issue? And which is on it and running now? Both Tilly?


----------



## homelitejim

the governed carb was on it and I put back on the ungoverned, I think they are both tillys.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Jim. Yeah big difference I have always heard. Seen by the sound, and tune on videos. I wonder why yours will not work with the governor plugged. You going to try a welsh plug?


----------



## Eccentric

My guess is that the governor plugging job didn't take. A welch plug from a carb kit, or a piece punched from a beer can works well. Ambull (JP) uses a piece punched from an old carb diaphragm when he disables the governor on HS carbs (that's a new one for me). I think I'll put a piece from an old diaphragm under a welch plug (for a good seal) the next time I do one of these governor plugging opperations.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> My guess is that the governor plugging job didn't take. A welch plug from a carb kit, or a piece punched from a beer can works well. Ambull (JP) uses a piece punched from an old carb diaphragm when he disables the governor on HS carbs (that's a new one for me). I think I'll put a piece from an old diaphragm under a welch plug (for a good seal) the next time I do one of these governor plugging opperations.:msp_thumbup:



I am using a thin aluminum punching from the scrap that is the diameter of the hole, I may use a piece of diaphragm under the aluminum for a better seal.


----------



## komatsuvarna

opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Homyjim, and Aaron I think you guys are on the right track with the seal. They say them till carbs were the best built or close too, werth fixing. Durand I like it buddy, great to see you and that sweet ass saw! What are your plans to keep it? If I remember stock build right?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Durand, saw your post for sale. Double check your clutch assembly, mine did that too. I had a washer or something backwards I forgot exactly but it was my assembly, and or clutch bearing grease or new bearing. Worth a shot thought I would ask, but you are pretty sharp, doubt you missed anything. For the price I would hold with it. Theres some who don't think they are worth much, but they are, and I can take some credit to our thread! Because they bring a good buck, and most are beat and you don't know what you may get. With yours you do I would buy it no doubt! Any one who wants a swwet ass 2100 see durand on the classifieds.


----------



## komatsuvarna

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Durand, saw your post for sale. Double check your clutch assembly, mine did that too. I had a washer or something backwards I forgot exactly but it was my assembly, and or clutch bearing grease or new bearing. Worth a shot thought I would ask, but you are pretty sharp, doubt you missed anything. For the price I would hold with it. Theres some who don't think they are worth much, but they are, and I can take some credit to our thread! Because they bring a good buck, and most are beat and you don't know what you may get. With yours you do I would buy it no doubt! Any one who wants a sweet ass 2100 see durand on the classifieds.



Hey Norm, I checked the clutch stuff, I think its probably just a slightly weak clutch spring. Its not too bad really, but the chain does try to creep around slightly at idle. 

Ill probably end up keeping it. It's almost a complete NOS 2100! They bring a little less than that on Ebay for a well used one, for what it cost to ship a big saw like that I though it was a fair price, But I don't have to sell it :msp_thumbup:. Actually Im starting to think it would look good with a 28'' Techlite bar , what ya'll think?


----------



## carym2a

A little creep, I could live with that, just change out the spring and put in a new clutch bearing when you can.


----------



## tramp bushler

komatsuvarna said:


> Hey Norm, I checked the ct :msp_thumbup:. Actually Im starting to think it would look good with a 28'' Techlite bar , what ya'll think?




a 28" bar would not balance a 2100 worth a hoot. even a 32" isn't very good. a 36" bar balances a 2100 perfectly.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tramp bushler said:


> a 28" bar would not balance a 2100 worth a hoot. even a 32" isn't very good. a 36" bar balances a 2100 perfectly.



I got a 36'', but hardly have a use for that size bar. Maybe the 2100 would be a good place to hang it for the time being though .


----------



## Yoopermike

komatsuvarna said:


> opcorn:



That pic is drool inducing!


----------



## komatsuvarna

Yoopermike said:


> That pic is drool inducing!



Thanks sir. I'd like to find some decals for it, Im sure thats way out of the question though .


----------



## tramp bushler

See if I can explain this.

If you've see the inside of the cowling on the 288 s with the big filter, you may have noticed the cutout in the plastic devider between the jug and carb compartments. Its the fore runner to the Air Injection system. 
You can do that on the 2100's and it really helps keep the air filter clean. IME. they breath better. esspecially by the end of the day. 

It works on all the Huskies. 266 ect. ect.


----------



## Yoopermike

komatsuvarna said:


> I got a 36'', but hardly have a use for that size bar. Maybe the 2100 would be a good place to hang it for the time being though .



Id put that 36 on it and just make it a shelf queen! That saw looks too nice to use!


----------



## tramp bushler

The cutout is on the port side. 

thats the left for the terra firma bound.


----------



## tramp bushler

put a 36 on it. put a mud flap in the clutch cover. and go make a 300 acre clearcut:cool2:.


----------



## homelitejim

I know these saws are not quite 6 cubes but they are really close.











picked these up at the scrap for $23, the mag2 has a bad fuel line but runs with a prime, won't take much to get her going.


----------



## Jon1212

homelitejim said:


> I know these saws are not quite 6 cubes but they are really close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked these up at the scrap for $23, the mag2 has a bad fuel line but runs with a prime, won't take much to get her going.



Jim,
These pictures are haunting me..........LOL!!! Please don't make me unsubscribe from another thread...........

I'll give you $24 for the MagII + shipping, and I'll take care of the fuel line........I'm just sayin'................


----------



## tramp bushler

The Mag II is 98 cc if I remember right. 
having had and run a bunch of both, I prefer the 2100 . But, alot of guys prefered the 056 . 

It really came down to how long a bar you needed to run. . The 56 was kinda " The Saw" if you were running a 36 . but if you needed to pull a 42 alot they didn't hold up. The 2100 liked long bars. .


----------



## homelitejim

tramp bushler said:


> The Mag II is 98 cc if I remember right.
> having had and run a bunch of both, I prefer the 2100 . But, alot of guys prefered the 056 .
> 
> It really came down to how long a bar you needed to run. . The 56 was kinda " The Saw" if you were running a 36 . but if you needed to pull a 42 alot they didn't hold up. The 2100 liked long bars. .



The 056 Mag is 94cc and you are right about the 2100 pulling more bar. The 045/056 are my favorite of the older Stihl saws and to get a nice Mag2 is a little better than getting a nice 045 super, now I have both.


----------



## tramp bushler

As I remember, the 056 was 81 cc the Super was 87 cc the Magnum was 93 or 94 and the Mag II was 98 cc. I remember when Timber and Marine came out with the Alaska Magnum . then a year or 2 later the Mag 2 came out It was a stronger saw than the Magnum.


----------



## tramp bushler

I wouldn't bet a pay check on it, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

tramp bushler said:


> a 28" bar would not balance a 2100 worth a hoot. even a 32" isn't very good. a 36" bar balances a 2100 perfectly.


 I agree, and I am a hair short to be comfortable wtih a 36. I have a 34 on mine, and it is real nice. I agree man 36 would do it justice.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yooper Mike drool indeed! Durand I would keep it too. Even run side by side with your 395, you will love it loads of torque, and a feel of it's own, about my favorite saw. Nice mag 2 Jim, I forget how big they were, Tramp good info on the cut out, good to know. Anyone have a pdf on the mag 2, I always wanted specs, and reference, never had it. Parmeter and me always had a friendly argument, he said the 56 mag 2 may have had more snot than the 66. I said no, and said the 66 was a better saw, which he is a 66 man. But them 56's really had snot, and were a great saw. I had a 56super, ton of power. Good to see ya fellars!


----------



## tramp bushler

the 56 Mag II will out stump the 660 . the problem is it out weighs both the 660 and the 395w


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah they have some balls for sure. Been awhile since I ran one, but always loved em. They are going for a good penny now. Seen a few real clean ones here and there.


----------



## jockeydeuce

tramp bushler said:


> As I remember, the 056 was 81 cc the Super was 87 cc the Magnum was 93 or 94 and the Mag II was 98 cc. I remember when Timber and Marine came out with the Alaska Magnum . then a year or 2 later the Mag 2 came out It was a stronger saw than the Magnum.



Actually the Mag and Mag II were both 93.4 cc's 

I actually don't know what was changed from the Mag to the mag II.....If it's like the other Stihls, probably just the tag.....The Mag II might have been the first one with the SEM "GA" ignition....I wouldn't bet my paycheck on that either though....lol

Not a fair display, because this birch log had a punky spot in it, but the 056 Mag still hauls a$$!!

[video=youtube_share;U8G8Twg3dLQ]http://youtu.be/U8G8Twg3dLQ[/video]


----------



## Jon1212

tramp bushler said:


> I wouldn't bet a pay check on it, but I'm pretty sure.



Please clean out your PM Box.


----------



## tramp bushler

Jon1212 said:


> Please clean out your PM Box.




Only if your not gonna yell at me.
No sense doin extra work just to get my Azz chewed.


----------



## tramp bushler

jockey duce. I stand corrected. I used to run the Oregon Shiny bar on my 394 s . I really liked them, but you needed a saw pad on your spenders, they got HOT! !!!! . 
may I recomend a
chisel ground chain. I have cut alot of timber with the 56 and guys I wouked with cut ALOT more. . With a good work chain in small wood like that even a 56 Super will maintain over 9,000 rpm unless you touch the dogs to the log. And it Cuts.


----------



## Jon1212

tramp bushler said:


> Only if your not gonna yell at me.
> No sense doin extra work just to get my Azz chewed.



Now that, my AS friends is the voice of experience...........


----------



## komatsuvarna

This look better men? 









Dang I need something to cut!!


----------



## tramp bushler

Now Your Loggin! 

Hey, whats with the ladies model starter handle. ? :msp_thumbup:

Some mornings it was a scary thing starting them. The 288 was the worst tho.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jon, Tramp, Rob, and Durand top of the evening to ya fellas! The 56 is still a good saw even today muscle saw indeed you ask me. I forgot about those shiny Oregon's used to be real common. Tramp what is your first name my friend? P.S I will agree the 288 will bite ya! The two worst I ever saw for starting is the 660 I have, and the 288. My 2101 is thin ring so easier on the pull. Parmeter has run the 66 since way back, and has two, he used to laugh and so oh how hard is yours to start, and it was the same as his, yeah till he tried it The 288 is a bastard to pull comp release or not! Durand saw is awesome!!


----------



## ausneil 1

hey norm, you staying out of trouble, i just i should drop by and see what going on here.


----------



## paccity

the funny thing is even though i have a 066 and 046 that are work saws i find that the 2100 and 288 are on the job more nowdays . i just have to remember to pull them threw properly . or it's ouch.


----------



## andydodgegeek

My 272xp is a real nasty one to start. It used to be my dads saw but he quit using it because it was such a bass turd to start. He bought it new and it used to be ok, now you got to pull the cord like you are mad at the saw or it WILL get you. I wonder what could have happened to it? Why would it get harder to start? It has no decomp. It is a nice saws to run once its going.


----------



## RandyMac

andydodgegeek said:


> My 272xp is a real nasty one to start. It used to be my dads saw but he quit using it because it was such a bass turd to start. He bought it new and it used to be ok, now you got to pull the cord like you are mad at the saw or it WILL get you. I wonder what could have happened to it? Why would it get harder to start? It has no decomp. It is a nice saws to run once its going.



check the timing, if it got advanced, it will snapback like a McCulloch.:biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna

tramp bushler said:


> Now Your Loggin!
> 
> * Hey, whats with the ladies model starter handle.* ? :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Some mornings it was a scary thing starting them. The 288 was the worst tho.



Oh....I put that on there for the wife. :msp_sneaky: 

Andy, yeah like Randy said, sounds like the flywheel may have slipped a little or something. They will snap like crazy if the spark timing is too high. I dunno if something in the coil could make it do that or not.


----------



## paccity

since someone brought up 272 heres one i got running yesterday. rough looking ,but runs good, pulls good but have to work on the chain to tell the whole story. and i didn't know windsor made a chrome bar. might put a decomp on . this ones plugged off.


----------



## carym2a

andydodgegeek said:


> My 272xp is a real nasty one to start. It used to be my dads saw but he quit using it because it was such a bass turd to start. He bought it new and it used to be ok, now you got to pull the cord like you are mad at the saw or it WILL get you. I wonder what could have happened to it? Why would it get harder to start? It has no decomp. It is a nice saws to run once its going.



I know what your saying, my 272XP is just a 6!t(h, new P/C you better have it at the right part of the stroke before you try drop starting, so most the time shes started on the ground or log:msp_thumbup:

Cary


----------



## Eccentric

andydodgegeek said:


> My 272xp is a real nasty one to start. It used to be my dads saw but he quit using it because it was such a bass turd to start. He bought it new and it used to be ok, now you got to pull the cord like you are mad at the saw or it WILL get you. I wonder what could have happened to it? Why would it get harder to start? It has no decomp. It is a nice saws to run once its going.





RandyMac said:


> check the timing, if it got advanced, it will snapback like a McCulloch.:biggrin:





komatsuvarna said:


> Oh....I put that on there for the wife. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Andy, yeah like Randy said, sounds like the flywheel may have slipped a little or something. They will snap like crazy if the spark timing is too high. I dunno if something in the coil could make it do that or not.



The 272XP I ran didn't seem like it was all that mean to start. Maybe the flywheel did indeed slip on the crank. Timing's not adjustable on those IIRC.





This Mac just about pulled three fingers offa my right hand a few months ago....


----------



## paccity

ran the272 again today with a good grind. not bad , i might even keep it.


----------



## Eccentric

Man I hope Norm's doin' all right. He's off cutting today (yes he took his 2101XP along with his MS660, 044, and 372XP) and it's over 100 degrees here...


----------



## tramp bushler

I couldn't imagine cutting in that kind of heat.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Question for all of you on my 272xp. I hope you dont think im stupid for asking but how do I check the timing on it? Pull the flywheel? If its not adjustable how would it be off? Broken key in the keyway? Twisted crank? Im not sure just asking. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## paccity

you could check the key way but this one i just got will bite if you get in a hurry. my 288 is real bad for it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ausneil 1 said:


> hey norm, you staying out of trouble, i just i should drop by and see what going on here.


 Yes I am godd to see you Neil my friend!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Man I hope Norm's doin' all right. He's off cutting today (yes he took his 2101XP along with his MS660, 044, and 372XP) and it's over 100 degrees here...


Im good buddy thanks! Hope you like your haul! Nothing major, at least under shade and a good breeze. Glen I have to do it all the time at work, and I also pave in it, so maybe I got used to it not sure. Shades nice! A break or two, and lot's of water LOL! Frasier those old huskies are in a class of there own, my 2101 is absolutely a go to saw. And I have a 288 coming! Full wrap, high top, decomp model. Very clean and straight no compression. Think p&C at least rings we will see. Getting two 2100 also with it, missing some parts, one feels like piston, and or cylinder needed. Other had decent comp it felt like. Probably sell those two. As I have the 2101 and a sweet 1100 coming from my pal:wink2: Yeah those 288 will bite your ass. One of the worst I ever started. My 660 is that way even with the decomp too. I have a friend who complains of the none decomp 272 he has. My 372 I never use it forget it's there. May just be some saws? Also check Andy the starter pawls. Had a broke one cause that once. Frasier nice saw. Andy how's the husky? Aaron what model is that little Mac on your truck hood?:rolleyes2::jester:


----------



## homelitejim

looks to me like Aaron has a 700 series mac on his hood mayhap a 740.


----------



## RandyMac

790


----------



## tramp bushler

Norm ; I can tell you the truth. I can work just fine when its 140 deg. colder than what you worked in today. . 
But, honestly I would be afraid that kind of heat would kill me. Hyperthermia is just as deadly as hypothermia.


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, heat, been there, a lot. 
I couple of places come to mind. Yeager Creek is as close to hell as anywhere, the Kings Range/Mattole Valley almost glows red in summer. Some of the forest fires were intense. I really don't like to be cold, I seize up.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im good buddy thanks! Hope you like your haul! Nothing major, at least under shade and a good breeze. Glen I have to do it all the time at work, and I also pave in it, so maybe I got used to it not sure. Shades nice! A break or two, and lot's of water LOL! Frasier those old huskies are in a class of there own, my 2101 is absolutely a go to saw. And I have a 288 coming! Full wrap, high top, decomp model. Very clean and straight no compression. Think p&C at least rings we will see. Getting two 2100 also with it, missing some parts, one feels like piston, and or cylinder needed. Other had decent comp it felt like. Probably sell those two. As I have the 2101 and a sweet 1100 coming from my pal:wink2: Yeah those 288 will bite your ass. One of the worst I ever started. My 660 is that way even with the decomp too. I have a friend who complains of the none decomp 272 he has. My 372 I never use it forget it's there. May just be some saws? Also check Andy the starter pawls. Had a broke one cause that once. Frasier nice saw. Andy how's the husky? *Aaron what model is that little Mac on your truck hood?*:rolleyes2::jester:





homelitejim said:


> looks to me like Aaron has a 700 series mac on his hood mayhap a 740.





RandyMac said:


> 790



Yep. That's a 103cc McCulloch 790 Norm. Lots of compression, no decomp, and a tendancy to bite you if you don't pull with a purpose.:cool2:











This SXL-925 should look familiar to you Norm. Here it is with the SP-81 you helped me get. Two old 82cc workhorses. The SP-81 is now wearing the short chainbrake type clutch cover that Wes sent me a while ago. Think it's from an SP-70. The people who run the park that I do volunteer cutting in want CB's on the saws...

Randy I buttoned up your 790 this evening. New crancase stuffer gasket, replaced stuffer, and replaced oil tank. Sealed up with Hondabond-4 (Threebond 1194). It looked real good inside, and it has tons of compression. It'll ride up with me and go home with you. 550's ready to go too.

Jim I pulled your RH Mac starter parts. Got a good spring, pully, cover, cover screws, ratchet, roller, handle, and a new length of rope. Cover looks really nice. Will put 'em in a small USPS flat rate box and send 'em to you next week. PM me your address.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

Way cool Aaron.
I'll have Norm's foreign object, your XL15 and that bar. I know I'll find a few other things.
Remind me if anything comes to mind. Oh, you can't have that Cannon.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Way cool Aaron.
> I'll have Norm's foreign object, your XL15 and that bar. I know I'll find a few other things.
> Remind me if anything comes to mind.



Sounds good. I could use a starter screen for a 10-series. Just got a 10-10A from Norm and the screen's shot. Just about anything that's old Homelite, Mac, or Poulan related (that's NOT a mini-mac, Homelite 150, or XL2...LOL) that you want to unload and feel like hauling to our meetup would be welcome. If you've got large frame Mac gear drive stuff you don't want to keep...........I could use it. Going to build a 103cc McGearDrive.:cool2:



> Oh, you can't have that Cannon.



Dangit!!!:jester:


----------



## l3lue

You guys got some nice big old saws , The only big saw I have is my 066 And I use it for everything over 6" :hmm3grin2orange:









 
This is a 35" White Oak



Passed out some reps on this Thread , Hope you dont mind :cool2:


homelitejim
andydodgegeek
ausneil 1
OREGONLOGGER
tdi-rick
NORMZILLA44
carym2a
little possum
paccity

Have a nice day


----------



## tdi-rick

Eccentric said:


> Man I hope Norm's doin' all right. He's off cutting today (yes he took his 2101XP along with his MS660, 044, and 372XP) and it's over 100 degrees here...





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im good buddy thanks! Hope you like your haul! Nothing major, at least under shade and a good breeze. Glen I have to do it all the time at work, and I also pave in it, so maybe I got used to it not sure. Shades nice! A break or two, and lot's of water LOL!
> [snip]



Ouch.

We're having some huge frosts ATM as winter ramps up, even a little sleet the other day.

Up in the hills 60km NE of here where Neil has his mill I don't think he's had snow yet but it won't be far off.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glen, and Tdi Rick, yep that heat is something you have to be acclamted too for sure. Some people I know grew up here still can't take it. During the week I work out doors, and weekends too. So long ago I realized I did not have a choice. But two places, and times stuck in my mind. 122 degrees in Hidden valley lake county on a deer hunt, packed up went home it was 118 in the shade. And one summer we grader patched, and paved geysers road, it was 105 down in the flats so probably 115 or so up there on top by the gorge, and blue slide. Asphalt was over 300 degrees, so you gotta watch your ass, cause your on it all day. Seen many guys almost drop. I will drink 2 gallons of water easy on those days, and more when I get home. Very key! Im working on maybe a day run Saturday, not sure yet, but really don't want to miss a chance to see you guys. Cool Randy, Aaron,an me all get saws we want and smiles on our face You guys are my pals, and Aaron it was worth it yesterday, just seeing a smile on your face. Saws going to the right guy who deserves them. I'm always on the lookout for all of us, and do so come across some good finds from time time. Blue you know I am a 66 man as well. I have been knee deep in shaat! And they never let me down. Rock solid,and cut anything. Which reminds me of another hot day. Lake sonoma above the dam skaggs springs road. Falling trees for vineyard 066's all day long. Tough few days. 105 in the shade.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just saw your REPS, blue much appreciated. I sure don't mind. As you can see we stick together, a few handfull's or more. Share the same interests, friends and threads. Thanks my friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Came home with some saws. Few diamonds in the rough, and one of the 2100's is a runner! Was going to sell them two, to fix the 288 I got, and long awaited:cool2: Not sure though the 2100 the runner needs carb kit, and fuel line, but is a beast, comp second to none, and clean P&C what I could see thru the plug hole. Really good comp! Just needs a handle, and chain cover not pretty, but this will be a strong saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

One more of my new 88!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Came home with some saws. Few diamonds in the rough, and one of the 2100's is a runner! Was going to sell them two, to fix the 288 I got, and long awaited:cool2: Not sure though the 2100 the runner needs carb kit, and fuel line, but is a beast, comp second to none, and clean P&C what I could see thru the plug hole. Really good comp! Just needs a handle, and chain cover not pretty, but this will be a strong saw.



Looks like you've got you some good projects there Norm. Not surprised that you're having second thoughts about selling any of them off however. BTDT. Wait 'til you get a "parts saw"...............and decide that you can't bear to part it out...................................................so you end up looking for parts for your parts saw to get it going...:help:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hey Norm, Finally got to run my 2100 a bit. Woods not really big enough to do it justice, but thats all I got at the moment. It's kinda fun running the old skool girl !

[video=youtube;nlaS3KAiAes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nlaS3KAiAes[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome my brother. You will fall in love I promise. A feel, and sound all its own. Love the crack pop!


----------



## homelitejim

I am cleaning out my shop and will be arranging things to facilitate my CAD, while I was doing that I took a few brakes and went through my Stihl 056 MagII, cleaned it up a little filled with gas and oil, tuned it, and put it in some wood. I was trying to get my daughter to film it but the saw was too loud for her and she refused and to be honest the chain could have been sharper but holy crud can this saw run. I am biased though as the 045/056 are my favorite all time saw. Here it is with a 32 inch Oregon bar and 3/8 skip tooth on a 8 pin rim, only thing missing is the filter and cover, or a nice V-stack and foam filter, I could go either way.


----------



## jockeydeuce

homelitejim said:


> I am cleaning out my shop and will be arranging things to facilitate my CAD, while I was doing that I took a few brakes and went through my Stihl 056 MagII, cleaned it up a little filled with gas and oil, tuned it, and put it in some wood. I was trying to get my daughter to film it but the saw was too loud for her and she refused and to be honest the chain could have been sharper but holy crud can this saw run. I am biased though as the 045/056 are my favorite all time saw. Here it is with a 32 inch Oregon bar and 3/8 skip tooth on a 8 pin rim, only thing missing is the filter and cover, or a nice V-stack and foam filter, I could go either way.




I'm not really biased in the Stihl / Husky battle and love 2100's and of course the 288's, but like I said before an 056 Mag is a force to be reckoned with. Definitely a huge "muscle saw" contender!!


Norm.....Congrats on finally getting that long awaited 288....That saw has all the right things to become a great saw....Looks pretty good in the rough....If you need anything for it, hit the swap meet thread....I've got a heap of stuff in my stash and many other guys do too.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Jockey ; where do I find the swap meet thread? ? 
I'm thinking about selling/ trading my old 394 .


----------



## jockeydeuce

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Jockey ; where do I find the swap meet thread? ?
> I'm thinking about selling/ trading my old 394 .



The swap meet thread is in the "stickies" at the top of the main page....It is just for items you want to swap. If you want to sell your 394 outright, you should place it in "the classifieds".....Again, there's a link at the top of the page.

Here's a link to the Saw and parts section of the classifieds....

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=main&catid=18


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jockeydeuce said:


> I'm not really biased in the Stihl / Husky battle and love 2100's and of course the 288's, but like I said before an 056 Mag is a force to be reckoned with. Definitely a huge "muscle saw" contender!!
> 
> 
> Norm.....Congrats on finally getting that long awaited 288....That saw has all the right things to become a great saw....Looks pretty good in the rough....If you need anything for it, hit the swap meet thread....I've got a heap of stuff in my stash and many other guys do too.:msp_thumbsup:


 Thanks buddy Im real happy! Andyep you and Jim are right on, the 056's were hoss's all of em! Used to own one loved it! Aaron just saw your post yeah I always find a parts saw LOL! Shed full I can't part with! Glen 394 great saw man.


----------



## ausneil 1

tdi-rick said:


> Ouch.
> 
> We're having some huge frosts ATM as winter ramps up, even a little sleet the other day.
> 
> Up in the hills 60km NE of here where Neil has his mill I don't think he's had snow yet but it won't be far off.



update,,,, yes we got snow but not for long, it just kept up that mungrel wind and sleety sh#t, the stuff that stings after a bit. Was not a fun week at all and this week is shapeing up to drizzle piss then rain and back to drizzle again.


----------



## bezza1

this is my old girl 1st pull cold this morning husqvarna 2101xp cold start - YouTube


----------



## carym2a

bezza1 said:


> this is my old girl 1st pull cold this morning husqvarna 2101xp cold start - YouTube



dang! what good looking gal you have wish mine was as purdy:msp_sad:

Cary


----------



## carym2a

homelitejim said:


> I am cleaning out my shop and will be arranging things to facilitate my CAD, while I was doing that I took a few brakes and went through my Stihl 056 MagII, cleaned it up a little filled with gas and oil, tuned it, and put it in some wood. I was trying to get my daughter to film it but the saw was too loud for her and she refused and to be honest the chain could have been sharper but holy crud can this saw run. I am biased though as the 045/056 are my favorite all time saw. Here it is with a 32 inch Oregon bar and 3/8 skip tooth on a 8 pin rim, only thing missing is the filter and cover, or a nice V-stack and foam filter, I could go either way.



So thats what the 056 looks like, the one on the bench has along way to go.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

bezza1 said:


> this is my old girl 1st pull cold this morning husqvarna 2101xp cold start - YouTube


 Nice saw!!! Strange weather huh Neil? Cary got your message and thanks!!! Update sold my buddy, my real good friend Sean the runner of the 2100's. He is paying for all the parts and Im going to fix it up for him. It was hard to sell, because its a strong saw. But I will already have the 2101, and have a sweet ass 1100 coming! Now a 288 too, so Im ok and he is a real good friend, and has wanted one now hes in the club!


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice saw!!! Strange weather huh Neil? Cary got your message and thanks!!! Update sold my buddy, my real good friend Sean the runner of the 2100's. He is paying for all the parts and Im going to fix it up for him. It was hard to sell, because its a strong saw. But I will already have the 2101, and have a sweet ass 1100 coming! Now a 288 too, so Im ok and he is a real good friend, and has wanted one now hes in the club!



So... you have spawned another 2100 CAD freak, takes the pressure off the rest of usI have a good 2100CD and a parts 2101XP, but now I'm thinking she should be brought back to life.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Norm, you coming to get it?


----------



## tramp bushler

I emptied my mail box Norm.:bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Do bring it back Cary! You know I love em! Randy I am trying to figure out if I can as we speak still! Im bummed if I cant go, sure have wanted to meet you in person my good friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

tramp bushler said:


> I emptied my mail box Norm.:bang:


 What happened Glen?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What happened Glen?



Norm got your text. Was in the shop until late. Leaving late tomorrow morning. Will contact you when I head home on Sunday so we can meet up and I can hand you that Husky you've been waiting for.


----------



## tramp bushler

the pm mail box has a kink in it
you can empty it but the msgs are still there. in the way . I finally figured out to go to the edit folders tad and jettison them there.


----------



## Eccentric

tramp bushler said:


> the pm mail box has a kink in it
> you can empty it but the msgs are still there. in the way . I finally figured out to go to the edit folders tad and jettison them there.



Yep. If you move messages to folders, they still count towards that 70 PM total. Gotta delete 'em. Don't forget about your 'sent' box too, as the messages in there also count towards your 70.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.



You say Husky Aaron?:msp_w00t:opcorn::wink2:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You say Husky Aaron?:msp_w00t:opcorn::wink2:



Yes I did. 1100CD will be riding home with me tomorrow. I could probably be persuaded to make a stop in Hopland on the way tomorrow.


----------



## carym2a

Eccentric said:


> Yes I did. 1100CD will be riding home with me tomorrow. I could probably be persuaded to make a stop in Hopland on the way tomorrow.



How about brookings? just few hundred miles more to the north, for BBQ and cookie cutting,we'll see how she runs


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Yes I did. 1100CD will be riding home with me tomorrow. I could probably be persuaded to make a stop in Hopland on the way tomorrow.


 Son of a bisquit! Wish I had not dropped the ball, and be having a good time with my friends in Humbolt! Instead I am out with the dogs, got my 65 fixed thanks to you my good friend. What would I do without the few real good AS friends I love ya! So Norm is hanging with the dogs in the shade, wishing I had whiskey, instead of beer, but the heat made me thirsty got a six pack down! Was on the phone yakin, it overheated, hope the laptop holds up!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

carym2a said:


> How about brookings? just few hundred miles more to the north, for BBQ and cookie cutting,we'll see how she runs


 Sounds nice!!


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sounds nice!!



was agood day at work, now its 82 deg. with a cold one, and a tri-tip over oak


----------



## carym2a

Hey everyone, happy early Fathers day.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Gotta love that 82 degrees, and that tri tip Cary!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well, thanks to Aaron, and Randy M. I got a new husky! Thanks Aaron for dropping it off, and having a good visit my friend! Now I need some Husky bars anyone got some for trade?


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well, thanks to Aaron, and Randy M. I got a new husky! Thanks Aaron for dropping it off, and having a good visit my friend! Now I need some Husky bars anyone got some for trade?




O.K. now for a Cannon 42" and a 3/8 skip on her, big cookies and fun fun fun , those old gals sure can get it on, have fun :msp_biggrin:

Cary


----------



## RandyMac

It would be great to meet you.
I have a couple chainsaws to test, what do you have to saw?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hell yeah Cary! 42 in Canon be right at home.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> It would be great to meet you.
> I have a couple chainsaws to test, what do you have to saw?


 Talking to me? Or Cary?


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry Norm, that was for my neighbor up the coast.
I'm glad you like that orange trinket.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

If you are Talking to me Randy, One thanks for the saw! And two likewise, really love to meet you, and sorry I missed out this weekend. Was a bummer not to get there. We always have wood to cut. And usually big. Anytime! Im sure we could arrange that, and AAron too. West county property we hunt may even have some dead firs to fall.


----------



## tramp bushler

looks real good Norm! . I like the pistol grip better than the 2100 s . Quite the starter handle.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> It would be great to meet you.
> I have a couple chainsaws to test, what do you have to saw?



Just some doug fir 18" - 24" fire wood rounds we cut long so we have some to cut cookies on  we'll need to set up a playday for them and see how they do and some BBQ and beer. we need to get Norm up here too, poor kid needs a break me thinks 

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Glen, Randy put that on to help with the monster comp. Minus the metal handle, and manual oiler, it is a hair lighter. Nice unlimited carb too. Cary yep have to check out that Oregon country someday!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well, thanks to Aaron, and Randy M. I got a new husky! Thanks Aaron for dropping it off, and having a good visit my friend! Now I need some Husky bars anyone got some for trade?



That saw looks familiar Norm. Was in my possession for just under 24 hours. That spot by the bench in the pics looks familiar too.



RandyMac said:


> It would be great to meet you.
> I have a couple chainsaws to test, what do you have to saw?



I think I know what two yeller saws need testing. Two saws........202cc...opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Aaron you are a good friend!


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Aaron you are a good friend!



One of the best, I'm proud to call Aaron my friend.


----------



## paccity

norm's new tool.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Aaron you are a good friend!





RandyMac said:


> One of the best, I'm proud to call Aaron my friend.



Thanks guys. Right back atcha. Glad I could help you get that furrin' saw Norm. Thanks for hooking me up with that parts SP-81. That was an unexpected bonus today. Meeting you and your lady at your place was yet another bonus!

Randy I'm also honored to have been with you at the old homestead (and to have helped you perform that tailpipe-ecktomy on the Ranchero).:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks gang, nothing but good friends here! Saws too Randy it may not be yellow, but we share one thing in common, its vintage Thanks Frasier on the pics.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


>



Where we at Randy? looks like some of our back yards for sure


----------



## RandyMac

You are looking toward the SW corner of Humboldt County, to the left of that tallest hill on the right, in the gap, is the Pacific, kinda hard to see.


----------



## tramp bushler

Randy ; that looks like great coyot calling country. Nice country! !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Beautiful country Randy. Glen I agree coyotes , and more! Cary that looks like Oregon?


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Beautiful country Randy. Glen I agree coyotes , and more! Cary that looks like Oregon?




Some parts look just like that, up the pistol river it opens up just like that, nice to see elk grazing there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Pretty country you have then Cary. I like the mountains like that. Looks like some of the area we hunt pigs. Well today trying to get the energy to get some stuff done. I have the 2100 I am putting together for my friend, the one I got with the 288, and other blown 2100. Well carb kit, fuel line and filter needed. And waiting on the clutch cover, and full wrap from Canada. I have the other stuff so thinking I will so that carb kit, and fuel line, then do the same on the 1100 From Randy, and AAron. Been trying to round up 3 husky bars here on trades, no luck yet. May have to just go new, Baileys has some decent deals going. I always wanted some Canons. but cost, and weight stopped me. Best bar I ever tried, but the lighter ones, really make a difference. I feel Canon is the best money can buy though. Was looking at the Oregon pro, seems there version of a Canon bar. Thing I did not like seemed only availabe in .058 gauge. Well cooling down here so good day to work!


----------



## carym2a

I really like the three old cannons I have, they all have low hours . the only thing is the 3 rivet nose is getting harder to find new old stock.
they help me look like a good saw driver


----------



## Jon1212

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Aaron you are a good friend!





RandyMac said:


> One of the best, I'm proud to call Aaron my friend.



I agree. Aaron is a really good dude. I just wish he'd quit threatening to tell my wife that I'd be safer without my big saws...............


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary I love those Canons! Good ole polished steel look. Jon how the heck are you, good to see you my friend. I have a 288xp finally! Needs p&C but very straight, and got a sweet 1100, from Aaron and Randym. Not sure if you saw that awhile back.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pretty country you have then Cary. I like the mountains like that. Looks like some of the area we hunt pigs. Well today trying to get the energy to get some stuff done. I have the 2100 I am putting together for my friend, the one I got with the 288, and other blown 2100. Well carb kit, fuel line and filter needed. And waiting on the clutch cover, and full wrap from Canada. I have the other stuff so thinking I will so that carb kit, and fuel line, then do the same on the 1100 From Randy, and AAron. Been trying to round up 3 husky bars here on trades, no luck yet. May have to just go new, Baileys has some decent deals going. I always wanted some Canons. but cost, and weight stopped me. Best bar I ever tried, but the lighter ones, really make a difference. I feel Canon is the best money can buy though. Was looking at the Oregon pro, seems there version of a Canon bar. Thing I did not like seemed only availabe in .058 gauge. Well cooling down here so good day to work!



Have you ever tried a tsumura light or a regular tsumura bar even?? Their quality is right up there with cannon but weight wise they're not bad at all. A tsumura light does way more than a stihl light of same lenght but it is lighter than a standard stihl. Price wise at least in Canada they're also about the same as stihl.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No never have Alex, but heard they are of great quality. Have some ES lights at work and pretty impressed so far. After Aaron, Parmeter and I talking yesterday we came to the conclusion that we think the Canons are not that much heavier, if much. But hard to beat how smooth they glide down the rails, and never seen any out oil them. But like you say, really heard of the Tsumara quality. Like to try one someday soon.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So me new 1100, is pretty much the 2101, minus the manual oiler, and all metal handle. I fell in love all over again. It has look like upgrade unlimited carb. Did carb kit, fuel line, and filter. Oiler side crank seal and it run's like a champ


----------



## carym2a

Great news from my neighbor from the downsouth, just love the old gals, have a sound and feel all to their own, and a get down and grunt that has been lost to high RPM's. Good job, have fun with her.

Cary


----------



## homelitejim

I got to run my 056 mag this weekend in some big wood and was very impressed as was everyone that was there, had the 32 inch bar buried in a large fir tree with a 8 pin rim and it wanted more. One or two observations about the mag II, first it is heavy, second it is LOUD, both of which add to the smile factor when operating said saw. We were having so much fun with it that I had forgotten about the 066, the poor girl never saw a drop a fuel.


----------



## jockeydeuce

homelitejim said:


> I got to run my 056 mag this weekend in some big wood and was very impressed as was everyone that was there, had the 32 inch bar buried in a large fir tree with a 8 pin rim and it wanted more. One or two observations about the mag II, first it is heavy, second it is LOUD, both of which add to the smile factor when operating said saw. We were having so much fun with it that I had forgotten about the 066, the poor girl never saw a drop a fuel.



Probably a good thing for the 066 not to get run right after the 056 Mag......The 066 might have been a let down.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Cary, I agree Sounds fun Jim. The 56 is a horse


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jockeydeuce said:


> Probably a good thing for the 066 not to get run right after the 056 Mag......The 066 might have been a let down.


 The 56mag2, is defiantelly a strong SOB


----------



## singinwoodwackr

new guy here 
Old firewood cutter from Cali central valley...mostly Almond and Walnut starting with a 266xp then 044 and finally the 066. Used to be able to go 6day/week all day long but a few hrs about kills me now 

Have been running the same 066mag 'red-eye' since the mid 80s when they first came out. I mainly use a 24" bar with comp chiz and 8t rim for anything under 30" and then switch to either a 32 or 36 and a 7t with skip chain. Past that I have a 404g 42" full skip. The saw has always pulled even the 42 with ease in big pine to big oak and Euch to 6' (as long as I don't go nuts on raker filing). I'm too out of shape to use the 42 much anymore...getting old and soft. The saw came with the dual port muffler and was rated at 7.8hp from the factory. I've since ported/gutted the muffler for a little more power. A newer 066 I also have isn't quite as fast despite swapping to the dual port, modded muffler. I did notice the other day that the carb in it has .062 jet so that might be the problem 

I've used an 090 (48" bar) before and it dang-near kilt me...lost feeling in my hands for hrs afterwards 
084 was nice once you got it on the log...too darn heavy, though.
056...nice with a 36" bar but again...too heavy
281, 288...didn't really care for them
3120....too heavy
Never used a Sach but hope to one day.

ran my 066 with a buddy's Husky 394 on a 3' Cedar log one time...both with 42" skip but he had 3/8 and I had 404. wasn't much of a contest...smoked him 

for an all around saw I have yet to play with anything that beat this Stihl.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome my friend! Indeed the 066 is one of my favorites. That thing is in great shape, nice saw and pics. We are headed out in the am take down 9 pine trees. Four of us. Parmeter, Jesus, Sean and me.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Welcome my friend! Indeed the 066 is one of my favorites. That thing is in great shape, nice saw and pics. We are headed out in the am take down 9 pine trees. Four of us. Parmeter, Jesus, Sean and me.



I may pass by the area tomorrow and heckle you Norm.

I spy a Husqvarna 1100CD in the truck there. Taking it on it's first job with you tomorrow eh? Cool.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Welcome my friend! Indeed the 066 is one of my favorites. That thing is in great shape, nice saw and pics. We are headed out in the am take down 9 pine trees. Four of us. Parmeter, Jesus, Sean and me.



might head to the Cloverdale property on the 4th...gotta finish up some oak I winched up to a road and drag another tree down to flat ground 
Rancho Cielo Alto off hwy 128


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron yep love the newbie, Running way fat though, and need to retune. It was mostly the 2101 show. The 66 hit something in the trees, as in cringed shait! Used the 2101-660-372. Big wood today, the 2101 shined:msp_smile: Singing woodwackr, we met before? How many aces? !28 beautiful area. Talk soon my friends.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron yep love the newbie, Running way fat though, and need to retune. It was mostly the 2101 show. The 66 hit something in the trees, as in cringed shait! Used the 2101-660-372. Big wood today, the 2101 shined:msp_smile: Singing woodwackr, we met before? How many aces? !28 beautiful area. Talk soon my friends.



don't know...family owned ranch, 2000 acre thats co-owned by Meyers/Stashak (currently for sale )


----------



## paccity

was out at the museum grounds this morn bucking up some logs for the carvers and some doug for this years steamup "last weekend of july and first weekend of august" . the doug is for my saw demo's . ran the old 2100 , love it as always . but brought the ugly 272 as a backup . did run the 272 and i was quite impressed with this saw. i think i'll pull the muff and see if there are any superizes inside. of coarse a nice square chain didnot hurt.


----------



## Alex D

singinwoodwackr said:


> new guy here
> Old firewood cutter from Cali central valley...mostly Almond and Walnut starting with a 266xp then 044 and finally the 066. Used to be able to go 6day/week all day long but a few hrs about kills me now
> 
> Have been running the same 066mag 'red-eye' since the mid 80s when they first came out. I mainly use a 24" bar with comp chiz and 8t rim for anything under 30" and then switch to either a 32 or 36 and a 7t with skip chain. Past that I have a 404g 42" full skip. The saw has always pulled even the 42 with ease in big pine to big oak and Euch to 6' (as long as I don't go nuts on raker filing). I'm too out of shape to use the 42 much anymore...getting old and soft. The saw came with the dual port muffler and was rated at 7.8hp from the factory. I've since ported/gutted the muffler for a little more power. A newer 066 I also have isn't quite as fast despite swapping to the dual port, modded muffler. I did notice the other day that the carb in it has .062 jet so that might be the problem
> 
> I've used an 090 (48" bar) before and it dang-near kilt me...lost feeling in my hands for hrs afterwards
> 084 was nice once you got it on the log...too darn heavy, though.
> 056...nice with a 36" bar but again...too heavy
> 281, 288...didn't really care for them
> 3120....too heavy
> Never used a Sach but hope to one day.
> 
> ran my 066 with a buddy's Husky 394 on a 3' Cedar log one time...both with 42" skip but he had 3/8 and I had 404. wasn't much of a contest...smoked him
> 
> for an all around saw I have yet to play with anything that beat this Stihl.




If an 066 running .404 skip chain on a 42" bar smoked a husky 394 with 3/8" skip on a 42" then something is up
1) There is something wrong with the 394
2) The chain on the 394 is not sharpened properly 
3) The user of the 394 is inexperienced although this could lead to 2 as well 
4) The 066 is very modified eg woods port I doubt a muff mod could make a 066 stronger than the husky 394 
The husky 394 has more torque and power than the 066 which would show in a 3 foot log. Plus 3/8" is faster than .404


----------



## mdavlee

I would think the 066 if it's a flat top non decomp cylinder then there might be a chance if the 394 is totally stock. I've run a couple of them stock that were stronger than 660s ported.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Alex D said:


> If an 066 running .404 skip chain on a 42" bar smoked a husky 394 with 3/8" skip on a 42" then something is up
> 1) There is something wrong with the 394
> 2) The chain on the 394 is not sharpened properly
> 3) The user of the 394 is inexperienced although this could lead to 2 as well
> 4) The 066 is very modified eg woods port I doubt a muff mod could make a 066 stronger than the husky 394
> The husky 394 has more torque and power than the 066 which would show in a 3 foot log. Plus 3/8" is faster than .404



could have been a bunch of other factors...both saws were stock, the Husky was new vs my 10yr old Stihl...can't remember how sharp the chains were (he (tree service owner/climber for 25yrs) also may have been running comp...was in the early '90s so memory's not so great ...how clean the air filters were, etc.
remember there are different versions of the 066 with hp ratings of 7.0 or 7.8...mine's the latter.
"smoked" might have been a slight exaggeration


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah the 394 is a horse for sure. Good point though also like mentioned also, the different 66 versions. For example mine being like singingwoodchuckers ten years old. It will out cut our new one at work. Just dp mufflers, same bar and chain. Weird I have wondered this question for years, if the same saw, and specs why is one stringer, in the same brand and class? I think the early 394, and early 66 would be a close race, almost to close to call. I still want a 394!! Too, but ain't parting with my 660:msp_w00t: Want to collect some thoughts, you guys know my love for the 2100's. The one thing they lacked is the best filtration system, good though, but much rather have like the hd new style. Though husky put them in the right spot up on the top, where the pull less chips and dust in. So my big huskies even the 2100's stay clean. But question is what is the best filtration we can have on it? I have heard from the Aussie's there lack of love for K&N if I remember. Can we put a new style heavy duty one on, adapt it somehow?


----------



## Alex D

mdavlee said:


> I would think the 066 if it's a flat top non decomp cylinder then there might be a chance if the 394 is totally stock. I've run a couple of them stock that were stronger than 660s ported.





singinwoodwackr said:


> could have been a bunch of other factors...both saws were stock, the Husky was new vs my 10yr old Stihl...can't remember how sharp the chains were (he (tree service owner/climber for 25yrs) also may have been running comp...was in the early '90s so memory's not so great ...how clean the air filters were, etc.
> remember there are different versions of the 066 with hp ratings of 7.0 or 7.8...mine's the latter.
> "smoked" might have been a slight exaggeration



Very interesting I didn't know they even had 066s in the 1980s. I have one from 1994 that has the dp cover and though those were the earliest as it has the aluminum flywheel. Anyhow that must be a helluva strong 066 if it could beat a husky 394 wearing .404.


----------



## uwsp

*2100 husky*

I love my husky but wants to bog down when laid on its side for felling! Any suggestions??


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Alex, production year is a good question. I can't even remember to tell the truth. I thought early 90's, maybe earlier. I forget when the 064 showed up. Short lived on the 064 if you ask me, was a great saw. I never got to run a 394 yet, but always have wanted one, and heard they are awesome. Ran into many fallers here who love, and still run them.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Alex, production year is a good question. I can't even remember to tell the truth. I thought early 90's, maybe earlier. I forget when the 064 showed up. Short lived on the 064 if you ask me, was a great saw. I never got to run a 394 yet, but always have wanted one, and heard they are awesome. Ran into many fallers here who love, and still run them.



I'll have to run the SN to figure out the build year buy am positive it was before '89 when we moved to AZ for a couple years.


----------



## mdavlee

I think the 066 was introduced in 1987 or so. I've read it somewhere on here before. JJ would know for sure. The older cylinders on the red light saws were good, the non decomp flat top, and then the first cylinders with decomp are the better runners. The new 660 cylinders even when ported are sometimes not as strong as the early red light and non decomps stock. The 394/5s are heard to beat as a stock saw in the 90cc class. A dolmar 9010 is also right with them.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

mdavlee said:


> I think the 066 was introduced in 1987 or so. I've read it somewhere on here before. JJ would know for sure. The older cylinders on the red light saws were good, the non decomp flat top, and then the first cylinders with decomp are the better runners. The new 660 cylinders even when ported are sometimes not as strong as the early red light and non decomps stock. The 394/5s are heard to beat as a stock saw in the 90cc class. A dolmar 9010 is also right with them.



I thought I'd gotten one from the first batch of 066s our dealer got in (Sharpening shop, Turlock, Ca)...first one I saw was bought by one of the other guys on the crew...I tried it and fell in love  $868 OTD with 24" bar/chain 

but...just found the receipt...I was way off on the year bought :bang: 9-'92 I'd forgotten we moved back to Merced by then (in AZ for wife's grad degree for 2yrs) and that's when I got the saw.
SN: 125172482


----------



## NORMZILLA44

uwsp said:


> I love my husky but wants to bog down when laid on its side for felling! Any suggestions??


 Metering lever in the carb? Thanks to my friend Aaron he has pointed this out to me, as of lately. Maybe loading up on fuel. Or improper adjsutement? Crank seal should be hihger rpm, so I think thats out. I say carb. Tank vent, or maybe fuel filter moved in the tank, and losing fuel?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good post mike, thought they were early, and even late 80's but been a long time since I ran the first of the 66. I remember it seemed like all 56 mag 2's. Then the 64 showed up, and then disappeared short lived why I do not now. Then the 66 appeared.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah the 394 is a horse for sure. Good point though also like mentioned also, the different 66 versions. For example mine being like singingwoodchuckers ten years old. It will out cut our new one at work. Just dp mufflers, same bar and chain. Weird I have wondered this question for years, if the same saw, and specs why is one stringer, in the same brand and class? I think the early 394, and early 66 would be a close race, almost to close to call. I still want a 394!! Too, but ain't parting with my 660:msp_w00t: Want to collect some thoughts, you guys know my love for the 2100's. The one thing they lacked is the best filtration system, good though, but much rather have like the hd new style. Though husky put them in the right spot up on the top, where the pull less chips and dust in. So my big huskies even the 2100's stay clean. But question is what is the best filtration we can have on it? I have heard from the Aussie's there lack of love for K&N if I remember. Can we put a new style heavy duty one on, adapt it somehow?


 Any Ideas on new style filtration for the 2100's??


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Metering lever in the carb? Thanks to my friend Aaron he has pointed this out to me, as of lately. Maybe loading up on fuel. Or improper adjsutement? Crank seal should be hihger rpm, so I think thats out. I say carb. Tank vent, or maybe fuel filter moved in the tank, and losing fuel?



Changing tune when the saw is on it's side could be crank seals (especially if the idle speed/tune changes). Otherwise, I'd suspect the fuel line and filter in the tank.


----------



## tramp bushler

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good post mike, thought they were early, and even late 80's but been a long time since I ran the first of the 66. I remember it seemed like all 56 mag 2's. Then the 64 showed up, and then disappeared short lived why I do not now. Then the 66 appeared.



. The 064 was around for 6 years or so. They were great saws but the 066 just had More stump with simular weight .. It burned more fuel tho. vibrated the same. still felt like a box with handles as Jordan says. When the 394 came out it was amazing. 2100 power and less vibration than an 044 .plus it had the magic blue button .. Didn't have to dread starting it.


----------



## tramp bushler

ya. the 66 came out in 92 or 93 . 

If I had to cut with a Stihl in Southeast I would prefer a 64 to a 660 . 
Over 40 minutes on a tank of fuel puts scale on your hat. 
in nice 2 bushel timber I could cut more scale with the 288 than I could with the 394 . 
In big timber no.


----------



## paccity

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Any Ideas on new style filtration for the 2100's??


norm, i don't know why some folks have a prob with the k&n's? i have them on the 272,288,2100. and have absolutely no problems. but i'm making saw chips not saw dust. and if you shop around you can get them for the same or cheaper than a stock filter. just my three and a half cents worth.


----------



## paccity

no fuss not expensive.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Alex, production year is a good question. I can't even remember to tell the truth. I thought early 90's, maybe earlier. I forget when the 064 showed up. Short lived on the 064 if you ask me, was a great saw. I never got to run a 394 yet, but always have wanted one, and heard they are awesome. Ran into many fallers here who love, and still run them.



nothing wrong with the 394 norm, i made a lot of money falling with them, the 395 is our currant model and both are fine saws.
I did very well with the older 2100's as well but the later varients are nicer and more user friendly when falling full time.
Mind you, if i had run 066's and 084's or 088's i would of done ok as well.

Personaly i think the 395 is better again and should you get hold one you will not be dissapointed....


----------



## carym2a

paccity said:


> norm, i don't know why some folks have a prob with the k&n's? i have them on the 272,288,2100. and have absolutely no problems. but i'm making saw chips not saw dust. and if you shop around you can get them for the same or cheaper than a stock filter. just my three and a half cents worth.



My 2100CD and 272XP both have K&N 's and nothing past the filter, 10-4
on chips no sawdust. keep them clean and oiled good to go

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glen, Frasier, nad Neil great stuff and thanks for sharing. I love all the saws mentioned. I do believe in saws for different purpose, maybe that is why I tell myself its ok to keep getting saws LOL! Got all but the 394-95 I will ad them when I can I promise. frasier I read a couple years back on an Aussie thread, fines coming through filter on redgum euc's. I know you and many others use K&N which I always thought would be good. Seems oz did not like them, can't remember. I am with you on the chip end, as my chains to are always sharp. They do well in redwood? Course you know Frasier it was all a scam just to see a pic of your saw again!:msp_razz:


----------



## carym2a

ausneil 1 said:


> nothing wrong with the 394 norm, i made a lot of money falling with them, the 395 is our currant model and both are fine saws.
> I did very well with the older 2100's as well but the later varients are nicer and more user friendly when falling full time.
> Mind you, if i had run 066's and 084's or 088's i would of done ok as well.
> 
> Personaly i think the 395 is better again and should you get hold one you will not be dissapointed....



We have two 395's great saw's and a 394 project, and one of the real cool things about them is PARTS you can get them 
2100's are really starting to have a hard time with some parts now.

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah, and if available not cheap LOL! That is why I am glad they built em to last. Though parts I a may feel still available but may be discontinued, I will try and stock pile. Been thinking much of this, and seals, some bearings etc, at thr right place I think can be crossed over, or made somewhere. If we could talk NWP, or bailey's into stuff like clutch covers etc some plastics. And a meteor cylinder and Piston we would be pretty well off. Hell they made such a comeback you would think somebody would do this:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## carym2a

Yep! Norm you got it right I just talked to a Husqvarna Rep and they are all done making anything 2100-2101 as of now but others will soon pickup the slack if a comeback is going on, what I see like you said they made them to last well now is when the 20-25+ year old saw's are starting to need things, and its the little things that bring it all to a halt .

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Loaded up to cut tommorow, yep Cary starting to stock up on little parts. So got the 1100 up to speed about 10,300 or so Got me Cannon bar today from Mike=Mdavlee, best they make been awhile since I used one.


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Loaded up to cut tommorow, yep Cary starting to stock up on little parts. So got the 1100 up to speed about 10,300 or so Got me Cannon bar today from Mike=Mdavlee, best they make been awhile since I used one.



Old school cannon or new one??


----------



## carym2a

All my cannons are old school now, LOL!! three rivet , I remember when the 42" and the 2100CD was new, it just don't seem that long ago

Cary


----------



## Eccentric

My Cannon's are all 'old school' Roller Noses.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

New school, Black one. But man nothing as smooth or has the feel. Think it made me talk myself out of lightweight bars, for myself. Fell in love thanks Mike! Great deal! Started out to be one of them days. Owner said a tree came across the road. Went to go down to cut it. Left my rig behind because we used bobs 4 wheel drive truck. Mine would not make it. Just grabbed the 660. Second cut tree bound up, and pinched the new cannon, hell no! If I had my truck down there all my gear and saws would be too. Son of a ....... Good thing Bob has a winch. Itt was almost cut through anyway. Pulled it the rest of the way.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> New school, Black one. But man nothing as smooth or has the feel. Think it made me talk myself out of lightweight bars, for myself. Fell in love thanks Mike! Great deal! Started out to be one of them days. Owner said a tree came across the road. Went to go down to cut it. Left my rig behind because we used bobs 4 wheel drive truck. Mine would not make it. Just grabbed the 660. Second cut tree bound up, and pinched the new cannon, hell no! If I had my truck down there all my gear and saws would be too. Son of a ....... Good thing Bob has a winch. Itt was almost cut through anyway. Pulled it the rest of the way.



Say hello to Mr. Murphy and his dumb ass law.


----------



## carym2a

Not good Norm, glad it turned out good, I got into a doug fir a month or so ago that was across my friends road after a storm, I started in on it and the last ten feet was b#### she tried to stand up on me , wedges and thinking and slowwww moves and two saws to keep from binding up, gosh I hate pitch but it does bind us 

Cary


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> New school, Black one. But man nothing as smooth or has the feel. Think it made me talk myself out of lightweight bars, for myself. Fell in love thanks Mike! Great deal! Started out to be one of them days. Owner said a tree came across the road. Went to go down to cut it. Left my rig behind because we used bobs 4 wheel drive truck. Mine would not make it. Just grabbed the 660. Second cut tree bound up, and pinched the new cannon, hell no! If I had my truck down there all my gear and saws would be too. Son of a ....... Good thing Bob has a winch. Itt was almost cut through anyway. Pulled it the rest of the way.



Crap. Wish I could have gone up with you my friend. Next time...


----------



## carym2a

View attachment 244399
one of my gals

Cary


----------



## Alex D

carym2a said:


> All my cannons are old school now, LOL!! three rivet , I remember when the 42" and the 2100CD was new, it just don't seem that long ago
> 
> Cary



Best bars ever made in my opinion. The old generals might be the only bar that comes close to competing with them. When did the 2100CD come out late 80s or thereabouts??


----------



## carym2a

Alex D said:


> Best bars ever made in my opinion. The old generals might be the only bar that comes close to competing with them. When did the 2100CD come out late 80s or thereabouts??



About 87 I think, 2100 and bar, I'll need to run the numbers to be sure.


----------



## homelitejim

Alex D said:


> Best bars ever made in my opinion. The old generals might be the only bar that comes close to competing with them. When did the 2100CD come out late 80s or thereabouts??



my 2100CD was made in 1983, Acres site lists first year of manufacture at 1975 and the 1100CD at 1973, the 2101 was built up until 1990, so 17 years of manufacture for the series.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks for the support gang. Aaron next time no worries you will have fun! Yep cannon is saweeet! Jim good info, Alex I agree with the bar stuff you said. Carry some trees I guess are just a sum Biatch!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love em! Case you guys did not know.


----------



## Joe46

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I love em! Case you guys did not know.


I believe you've dropped some broad hints:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I was scrolling back through some of these pages, a guy could get lost in here. Forgot about your link Greg, and good stuff! Thought I would put it back up for anybody in need.


 Looky looky, we just found the PDF for the 2100 service manual Thanks Greg for posting awhile back! But it got buried in the muscle pages.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bastard did not post the link, so go to page 103.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Joe46 said:


> I believe you've dropped some broad hints:hmm3grin2orange:


 LOL!:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Anybody get that, dug the PDF file for 2100, service and poarts up on page 103. Thanks to gregg for originally posting, but it got lost in time. I accidently found it, and wanted to make sure those who needed it, got it.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Anybody get that, dug the PDF file for 2100, service and poarts up on page 103. Thanks to gregg for originally posting, but it got lost in time. I accidently found it, and wanted to make sure those who needed it, got it.



http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks buddy! May have a homelite bar for you.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks buddy! May have a homelite bar for you.



Awesome!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Gotta take care of my little buddy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Putting up a blow up pool, and found a sink hole. jeanie said maybe a block needed. I ran grabbed a saw, did it think, eh maybe coulda grabbed me small pole saw, or the 44 or 372. But grabbed the 1100 that and the 2101 go too saws what can I say.


----------



## paccity

just keeping this going. a little 2100 and redwood in one.


----------



## RandyMac

Hay Fraz, I'll give them a call in the morning, before I go look at a truck.


----------



## ausneil 1

there was a time when those fords drove along our roads, long time since i have seen one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, Aaron, Frasier, and Neil good to see you all. Randy where is that fire truck at? You buying it? Fraiser I am going to be going to the K&N filter set up, and wondering if you knew the adapter part, and or number? Also anyone ever tried to adapt the new husky filter to one will it fit?


----------



## RandyMac

Norm!!

The old Ford is being given to me, all I need to do is get it into town, it is out in the sticks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome my friend, out in the sticks is my middle name. Nice truck.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, Aaron, Frasier, and Neil good to see you all. Randy where is that fire truck at? You buying it? Fraiser I am going to be going to the K&N filter set up, and wondering if you knew the adapter part, and or number? Also anyone ever tried to adapt the new husky filter to one will it fit?



Hey Norm, I saw a few adapters at the sawshop about a month ago covered in dust, they are aluminum and look like a velocity stack, I'll check on that when I'm in there today.

Cary


----------



## andydodgegeek

Cool old firetruck Randy. What are you going to do with it or use it for. I have a 1964 International Loadstar that was once a fire truck now has a dump on it. I love it. I work at a place that builds firetrucks, my job is testing them. Here is a picture of my International.


----------



## Eccentric

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool old firetruck Randy. What are you going to do with it or use it for. I have a 1964 International Loadstar that was once a fire truck now has a dump on it. I love it. I work at a place that builds firetrucks, my job is testing them. Here is a picture of my International.



Sweet truck. That's *exactly* what I'd like to have. Funding for that want is on hold for a while though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Cary I appreciate that very much. Andy nice truck I agree with you and Aaron like old IH stuff. They built em right like an old timex watch. So yes wanting to get the best possible filtration on the 2101. 1100


----------



## RandyMac

I have driven the short WB I-Hs, they are fun. The 4X4s ride like there was no suspension.

We are going to look at the old Ford in the morning, I'll have some idea what it is, will take photos.


----------



## hkusp9

I would like to express a little frustration about arboristsite through this thread. 

Im a new poster here and i am accustomed to other forums online. Arboristsite is a new world for me. 

However, on other websites, when you click on a +130 post thread concerning a specific topic, you can expect to find 130 pages of discussion regarding that particular topic. 

Unfortunately, when i come to arboristsite with the intention of educating myself about chainsaws and developing an interest in them that will lead me to investing in chainsaws and spending money on the sport, i get lost in these 130 page threads where guys talk about their trucks and what they're doing on the weekends and who's blowing who. 

If it was one or two threads that got completely derailed by off topic drivel it wouldnt be such an issue, but it seems like every thread with the promise of turning into something useful and relevant to the discussion at hand devolves into a random, aimless discussion about anything but what it should be. 

Is this a complaint that i should be directing at the site moderators or what? 

I have found a lot of useful information on here, but i have had to wade through alot of off topic discussions to get there....


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Cary I appreciate that very much. Andy nice truck I agree with you and Aaron like old IH stuff. They built em right like an old timex watch. So yes wanting to get the best possible filtration on the 2101. 1100








Here's Norm noodling today with his well traveled Husky 1100CD (look familiar Randy?) as I'm walking up carrying my McCulloch PM700. I got to noodle a bit with Norm's 1100CD too. VERY strong, smooth saw. It gets the *Eccentric Stamp of Approval (ESA)*, despite it being a 'foreign object'.

I played the group 'saw mechanic' as usual (suits me fine.........everybody's good at something). Other than assisting Norm with some tuning (actually just telling him that he'd done a fine job tuning and to not mess with 'em further), the only saw work I had to do was fix another guy's creamsicle 034 a couple times.....


----------



## Eccentric

hkusp9 said:


> I would like to express a little frustration about arboristsite through this thread.
> 
> Im a new poster here and i am accustomed to other forums online. Arboristsite is a new world for me.
> 
> However, on other websites, when you click on a +130 post thread concerning a specific topic, you can expect to find 130 pages of discussion regarding that particular topic.
> 
> Unfortunately, when i come to arboristsite with the intention of educating myself about chainsaws and developing an interest in them that will lead me to investing in chainsaws and spending money on the sport, i get lost in these 130 page threads where guys talk about their trucks and what they're doing on the weekends and who's blowing who.
> 
> If it was one or two threads that got completely derailed by off topic drivel it wouldnt be such an issue, but it seems like every thread with the promise of turning into something useful and relevant to the discussion at hand devolves into a random, aimless discussion about anything but what it should be.
> 
> Is this a complaint that i should be directing at the site moderators or what?
> 
> I have found a lot of useful information on here, but i have had to wade through alot of off topic discussions to get there....



Have some red rep for crapping in an excelent thread. You're new here....................................and yet feel justified in complaining about posts made by guys that have been here for years? Go post your 'complaint' in the feedback thread (or PM a mod). Keep it out of here, as it's most assuredly *OFF TOPIC and UNWELCOME.* I'd *much* rather read a post or two about old trucks than read *your* complaint. I SINCERELY doubt *anyone BUT you* posted about "who's blowing who" in this thread....:censored:


----------



## hkusp9

Eccentric said:


> Have some red rep for crapping in an excelent thread. You're new here....................................and yet feel justified in complaining about posts made by guys that have been here for years? Go post your 'complaint' in the feedback thread (or PM a mod). Keep it out of here, as it's most assuredly *OFF TOPIC and UNWELCOME.* I'd *much* rather read a post or two about old trucks than read *your* complaint. I SINCERELY doubt *anyone BUT you* posted about "who's blowing who" in this thread....:censored:



thanks for the red rep, that will really teach me to stay on the topic of firetrucks :msp_rolleyes:

by the way, when i googled for information regarding husqvarna 2101xp chainsaws, this topic came up. 

Can anyone direct me to a place that can compare torque and horsepower between the husky 2101 and and a stihl 660? 

Im sure that might have been discussed in this topic, but i would have to spend a week sorting through 130 pages of off topic discussion to seek it out.


----------



## homelitejim

hkusp9 said:


> thanks for the red rep, that will really teach me to stay on the topic of firetrucks :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> by the way, when i googled for information regarding husqvarna 2101xp chainsaws, this topic came up.
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a place that can compare torque and horsepower between the husky 2101 and and a stihl 660?
> 
> Im sure that might have been discussed in this topic, but i would have to spend a week sorting through 130 pages of off topic discussion to seek it out.



Yes right here in this thread, I will make it simple for you the 2101 will flat spank a 660 with bars over 30 inches in hard wood. Why not just ask, we would be happy to answer any question you have, here you have insulted us and I still happily answered your question.


----------



## Eccentric

AS Board said:


> hkusp9 has been added to your ignore list.



There. That's better...


----------



## homelitejim

and just in case you need proof, get your stopwatch out.
[video=youtube;Gc3SvfDwkXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc3SvfDwkXo[/video]


----------



## roostersgt

I've lived in Texas and they generally have better manners than that. Information here is free to all and readily available, just ask. Start your own thread if you get frustrated, but don't come in and start insulting. Most people here are your average fun loving, tax paying middle aged guys most would love to have a beer with. The nonsense and hate stuff isn't justified here. This site rocks!


----------



## hkusp9

roostersgt said:


> I've lived in Texas and they generally have better manners than that. Information here is free to all and readily available, just ask. Start your own thread if you get frustrated, but don't come in and start insulting. Most people here are your average fun loving, tax paying middle aged guys most would love to have a beer with. The nonsense and hate stuff isn't justified here. This site rocks!



sorry guys, i just spent the last few hours trying to sort through this thread and at this point my head hurts with how incredibly off topic that its gotten. 

Ive got a little play money coming in soon and im looking for a good sized saw to purchase. Ive been hunting around here and there and i come to this site first for education and information to educate my purchase. 

Ive already bought one saw from a member here and i have gained a lot of information from the posters. 

Unfortunately, it seems like every time I find a promising thread on here it gets horribly sidetracked and i know that it turns away new potential members and holds this site back from what it has the potential to become. 

Guys know when they get on specific technical discussions and blather away about their dogs and trucks and weedeaters they are detracting from a mature conversation. It would be like me taking my truck to the mechanic and asking him for good cappuccino recipes. 

I just wish that 90% of this stuff could be kept in the working mans saw thread and the what i did today at work thread to keep the technical discussions germane and on topic for the benefit of the arboristsite community. 

I dont like to have to come in here and beg guys talking about random stuff for their knowledge about big husky saws.


----------



## hkusp9

whats yall's opinion on the jonsered 2186 and the 2100's?

Theres been two in the classifieds for a while now that ive been looking at. 

also, how come it doesnt seem like anybody has been doing any modifications to the 2101's?


----------



## Alex D

homelitejim said:


> and just in case you need proof, get your stopwatch out.
> [video=youtube;Gc3SvfDwkXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc3SvfDwkXo[/video]



Question since you own both how does the 1100/2100/2101 compare both to one another and to the 660 in these categories:
1) Vibration- is the vibration on any of those 3 better than that of the 660?
2) Weight- Are they much heavier??


----------



## homelitejim

hkusp9 said:


> sorry guys, i just spent the last few hours trying to sort through this thread and at this point my head hurts with how incredibly off topic that its gotten.
> 
> Ive got a little play money coming in soon and im looking for a good sized saw to purchase. Ive been hunting around here and there and i come to this site first for education and information to educate my purchase.
> 
> Ive already bought one saw from a member here and i have gained a lot of information from the posters.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like every time I find a promising thread on here it gets horribly sidetracked and i know that it turns away new potential members and holds this site back from what it has the potential to become.
> 
> Guys know when they get on specific technical discussions and blather away about their dogs and trucks and weedeaters they are detracting from a mature conversation. It would be like me taking my truck to the mechanic and asking him for good cappuccino recipes.
> 
> I just wish that 90% of this stuff could be kept in the working mans saw thread and the what i did today at work thread to keep the technical discussions germane and on topic for the benefit of the arboristsite community.
> 
> I dont like to have to come in here and beg guys talking about random stuff for their knowledge about big husky saws.



Most of us have become friends here and as we do not live chainsaws 100% of the time we tend to discuss other aspects. I started here looking for info on a Stihl ms441 and read the entire Prince of saws thread started by Thall, even though it got way off topic it was still a fun thread to read.
http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/35655.htm


----------



## Alex D

hkusp9 said:


> sorry guys, i just spent the last few hours trying to sort through this thread and at this point my head hurts with how incredibly off topic that its gotten.
> 
> Ive got a little play money coming in soon and im looking for a good sized saw to purchase. Ive been hunting around here and there and i come to this site first for education and information to educate my purchase.
> 
> Ive already bought one saw from a member here and i have gained a lot of information from the posters.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like every time I find a promising thread on here it gets horribly sidetracked and i know that it turns away new potential members and holds this site back from what it has the potential to become.
> 
> Guys know when they get on specific technical discussions and blather away about their dogs and trucks and weedeaters they are detracting from a mature conversation. It would be like me taking my truck to the mechanic and asking him for good cappuccino recipes.
> 
> I just wish that 90% of this stuff could be kept in the working mans saw thread and the what i did today at work thread to keep the technical discussions germane and on topic for the benefit of the arboristsite community.
> 
> I dont like to have to come in here and beg guys talking about random stuff for their knowledge about big husky saws.



Remember one thing- this site is a privilege NOT a right. You have the largest amount of chainsaw info on this site than anywhere else in the world and some of the most knowledgable saw builders and woods workers found anywhere. They give their knowledge to you for free and you get pissed that threads go "off-topic", your attitude, now thats what Id call textbook ungrateful.


----------



## homelitejim

Alex D said:


> Question since you own both how does the 1100/2100/2101 compare both to one another and to the 660 in these categories:
> 1) Vibration- is the vibration on any of those 3 better than that of the 660?
> 2) Weight- Are they much heavier??



The 1100 and 2100 are identical in performance only a few things were added like a manual oilier, I have not had the privilege of running a 2101 so I can not comment on how it compares to the other two.

1) The 660 and the 2100 vibrate a bid differently, the 660 has a sort of high frequency vibration while the 2100 is lower, if that makes sense, but I think the 660 would be a more comfortable saw to run in a all day session.
2) The 660 is going to beat the 2100 here as well but not by a whole lot, again it would depend on how long you would be using it and the terrain you were in and the distance you would be traveling on foot.

If you would be in big wood where a long bar and a big saw was required, or a bar over 36 inches were to be used exclusively the 2100 would be faster in the cut and would put more wood on the ground. As for parts replacement, service, and dependability, also wood under 36 inches for the most part the 660 is the only way to go. There are very few saws in production today that has the torque of the 2100, if I were flush cutting stumps all day the 2100 would be the saw to grab.

Both saws are great saws, that is why I own both.


----------



## roostersgt

The last tree service guy I hired to take down and "flush cut" a couple of trees of more than 6' diameter used a 2100CD with skip chain. He said he relied on it exclusively for flush cutting big stumps and only used it occasionally. He said he really liked that it had huge amounts of torque.


----------



## homelitejim

roostersgt said:


> The last tree service guy I hired to take down and "flush cut" a couple of trees of more than 6' diameter used a 2100CD with skip chain. He said he relied on it exclusively for flush cutting big stumps and only used it occasionally. He said he really liked that it had huge amounts of torque.



I liked the fact that I did not have to pull the saw out of the cut when re positioning myself and I let off the throttle, I also liked that I did not need to wedge the stump at the end of the cut, the stump just rolled off the bar.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

hkusp9 said:


> whats yall's opinion on the jonsered 2186 and the 2100's?
> 
> Theres been two in the classifieds for a while now that ive been looking at.
> 
> also, how come it doesnt seem like anybody has been doing any modifications to the 2101's?


 Just woke up a bit ago after working with my friends yesterday, cutting trees. Saws were the 660 and 1100. Thanbks to Aaron his help and ear we re-tuned and listened to a few. The 2101 with a trailer full of saws Jim has become my go to saw. I have gotten used to slight extra weight not much but little heavier. Good info Jim, and the frequency makes a lot of sense as I noticed the other day the 660 does vibrate a little more. It really is different and hard to describe. Im with you own and love both, this last comment was directed to my friends, and you know who you are. This next comment goes to the idiot who came in here, if you would have waited on your little hair trigger, and saw my post with others this morning, you would have seen it does get back on topic. And like my friend Jim says we are all real good friends and this a and a few threads have become home for some of us who have become a real tight band. We talke about life. This thread also has probably more info, and love shared on those big huskies than any others, hence maybe why it googles?? This site is all that, because the veterans here have made so many real friends and gained so much knowledge, myself included. And these guys have helped me and many others at the drop of a hat. And if it was just talk of one topic daily, the thread would take a [email protected]@@ in a hurry. Would you want to talk about just my 2101 every day every page? With your attitude if it does not change, well then you are right this may not be the place for you. The site I mean, the thread absolutely is not so get lost you are unwelcome. If you can bite your tongue, be open minded and not another know it all, you may see some light and learn something. As for your hard earned money you will so generously spend, that absolutely breaks my heart another well I want a pro saw but got a good deal at the grocery store, saw will not be sold today. For my friends thanks for the bcak up and good morning.


----------



## tramp bushler

​


hkusp9 said:


> whats yall's opinion on the jonsered 2186 and the 2100's?
> 
> Theres been two in the classifieds for a while now that ive been looking at.
> 
> also, how come it doesnt seem like anybody has been doing any modifications to the 2101's?



Well, ya didn't start out too good! Good way t get tramped tho! 
A free information forum and u complain. You on welfare or something. ??? 

The 100 CC saws were made for long bars, big timber and HARD WORK! The 75-90 CC saws are mid size saws that can do some of the work of a big saw. 
Depends on if u need to make a living with the saw


----------



## tramp bushler

​


hkusp9 said:


> whats yall's opinion on the jonsered 2186 and the 2100's?
> 
> Theres been two in the classifieds for a while now that ive been looking at.
> 
> also, how come it doesnt seem like anybody has been doing any modifications to the 2101's?



Well, ya didn't start out too good! Good way t get tramped tho! 
A free information forum and u complain. You on welfare or something. ??? 

The 100 CC saws were made for long bars, big timber and HARD WORK! The 75-90 CC saws are mid size saws that can do some of the work of a big saw. 
Depends on if u need to make a living with the saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you my friend, been awhile how you been? Yep I agree on the class info like you mentioned. Also sent you a pm.


----------



## tramp bushler

Since the 100 CC Huskies aren't made anymore. There isn't much sense hot prodding them .. they pull great stock. As long as they have the right Carb on them. Just use them on the size timber their made for.


----------



## carym2a

2100 husqvarna muscle saw - YouTube


----------



## paccity




----------



## singinwoodwackr

carym2a said:


> 2100 husqvarna muscle saw - YouTube



hmm, cuts kinda slow on that twig


----------



## carym2a

singinwoodwackr said:


> hmm, cuts kinda slow on that twig



Yup! gotta get some bigger rounds.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Cary! Great pics Frasier. Hell yeah!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well I got another big husky. Two days ago I saw a 2100 on craiglist down in Fairbault, MN for $200. Runs good with a 36" bar. My dad lives down by there, (a little over 100 miles south of me), and I called him and asked if he would go look at it. He knows his saws quite well. He went and looked at it this morning and what do you know, I just got off the phone with him he said "well you got another saw."I said good I needed one. HAHA!! I hope to go down to his place this weekend and pick it up. I dont have any pictures yet but I will soon. It just seemed like a good deal to me for $200.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal my friend! I am the proud owner of three, well one 1100 technically, but so close. I could own ten of that same model and be happy.:msp_thumbup::cool2:


----------



## turtle561

hey norm, here's the bar i got from you, straightened it out...





...and spliced on a piece from the old one.





here she is, finally together and eager to run !





maybe tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice job Allyn Saw looks great! glad it worked. Had a trailer full of saws yesterday, which one do you think I grabbedopcorn:


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> Have some red rep for crapping in an excelent thread. You're new here....................................and yet feel justified in complaining about posts made by guys that have been here for years? Go post your 'complaint' in the feedback thread (or PM a mod). Keep it out of here, as it's most assuredly *OFF TOPIC and UNWELCOME.* I'd *much* rather read a post or two about old trucks than read *your* complaint. I SINCERELY doubt *anyone BUT you* posted about "who's blowing who" in this thread....:censored:



I ain't got a 2101 anymore......heck I ain't gonna lie....

I weren't really man enough for a saw with that much power. :hmm3grin2orange:


Anyone have any good old fashioned pie recipes? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A little green REP for you Randy, thanks for stopping by to say hello:msp_thumbsup: You probably did not have much need for a 2100 anyway.


----------



## russhd1997

This my first time reading or posting in this thread and I don't own a saw larger than 60cc yet. One of the things that I like about this site is the way that a topic can get a little off subject or even way off. The BS that goes along with just being friends is what makes this place rock. 

I haven't met many of the members here but feel that if I needed help or comfort because of some injury, illness or other tragedy that there would be an outpouring of support from many of you. 

Randy I don't have any pie recipes to share but I will help eat one. There aren't many types of pie that I don't like.


----------



## Mastermind

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A little green REP for you Randy, thanks for stopping by to say hello:msp_thumbsup: You probably did not have much need for a 2100 anyway.



I don't *need* any saw bigger than my Dolkita 6401 Norm......but that never has stopped me from wanting one of every saw i see. 



russhd1997 said:


> This my first time reading or posting in this thread and I don't own a saw larger than 60cc yet. One of the things that I like about this site is the way that a topic can get a little off subject or even way off. The BS that goes along with just being friends is what makes this place rock.
> 
> I haven't met many of the members here but feel that if I needed help or comfort because of some injury, illness or other tragedy that there would be an outpouring of support from many of you.
> 
> Randy I don't have any pie recipes to share but I will help eat one. There aren't many types of pie that I don't like.



Russ I have been here for a few days now and have seen lots of guys come and go. This is hands down the finest group of working men and women that has ever been gathered together in any setting. It's a shame that people show up here and instead of building friendships they shoot themselves in the foot with every single post. We see it all the time here though. I reckon some fellers are just impatient.

When I showed up I spent three months or so just reading before I even signed up to be a member. Then I just asked a few questions and reaped the rewards of being introduced to the wealth of knowledge that is available here. Before I knew it I had made real friends that I care for deeply.

You must get your ass to some GTGs. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A little green REP for you Randy, thanks for stopping by to say hello:msp_thumbsup: You probably did not have much need for a 2100 anyway.



IIRC, Randy got that 2101 as a 'problem child' from another member, got it squared away, then sold it to another AS member. He can be forgiven for letting it go, since he brought it back to working condition and passed it on. Since then, he's picked up both a Homelite 650 and a Homelite 750. The muscle saw 'need' is covered.....................although I wager that he'll be getting more. At least he didn't pass up a 7ci Homelite 2000 with a 48" RN in favor of a Stihl 064/066 hybrid like Wendel.......


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> IIRC, Randy got that 2101 as a 'problem child' from another member, got it squared away, then sold it to another AS member. He can be forgiven for letting it go, since he brought it back to working condition and passed it on. Since then, he's picked up both a Homelite 650 and a Homelite 750. The muscle saw 'need' is covered.....................although I wager that he'll be getting more. At least he didn't pass up a 7ci Homelite 2000 with a 48" RN in favor of a Stihl 064/066 hybrid like Wendel.......



The Stihls are a means to an end for me these days. I'll proudly admit to being bitten by the Ol' Mag bug. A 090 may be OK to have in the collection but lacks the way cool factor of the big Homelites and Macs. 

Sorry Norm......I didn't mean to get off topic. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All topics are good hear


----------



## turtle561

*first fire*

first start after the rebuild. love the idle and response. raw power for sure. can't wait for some wood.
[video=youtube;L9BD9Y8wqhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9BD9Y8wqhg[/video]


----------



## russhd1997

Mastermind said:


> The Stihls are a means to an end for me these days. I'll proudly admit to being bitten by the Ol' Mag bug. A 090 may be OK to have in the collection but lacks the way cool factor of the big Homelites and Macs.
> 
> Sorry Norm......I didn't mean to get off topic.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You can't be talkin bout Homies Macs and Stihls in here! This a Husqvarna thread. You don't want to #### off a newbie do ya? 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Allyn, that thing sounds gooooood man! Russ I would be heartbroken if the newbie doesn't make it back.


----------



## russhd1997

NORMZILLA44 said:


> All topics are good hear





turtle561 said:


> first start after the rebuild. love the idle and response. raw power for sure. can't wait for some wood.
> [video=youtube;L9BD9Y8wqhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9BD9Y8wqhg[/video]





paccity said:


>





carym2a said:


> Yup! gotta get some bigger rounds.





singinwoodwackr said:


> hmm, cuts kinda slow on that twig





andydodgegeek said:


> Well I got another big husky. Two days ago I saw a 2100 on craiglist down in Fairbault, MN for $200. Runs good with a 36" bar. My dad lives down by there, (a little over 100 miles south of me), and I called him and asked if he would go look at it. He knows his saws quite well. He went and looked at it this morning and what do you know, I just got off the phone with him he said "well you got another saw."I said good I needed one. HAHA!! I hope to go down to his place this weekend and pick it up. I dont have any pictures yet but I will soon. It just seemed like a good deal to me for $200.



Hijacked this thread by passing out some rep.......:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice Russ, and thank you. Cant get you again as of yet, but I have a good memory


----------



## Mastermind

russhd1997 said:


> You can't be talkin bout Homies Macs and Stihls in here! This a Husqvarna thread. You don't want to #### off a newbie do ya?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



How about some pics?

Anyone know what this stuff fits?????


----------



## paccity

well this years show is done, and it was a good one. to stay on topic . yesterday it was 105 deg. way to hot for this mossyback.:msp_wink:. but it was to hot for the the ol horse 2100 , started leaning out so i shut her down and brought her home last nite and checked it out could not find anything wrong. ran her today no problem. but any how put her up against a brand new 660 , well you know the outcome.:msp_smile:. then i ran the 288 against it . you know the outcome on that to:msp_wink:. sorry no pics but it was good fun.


----------



## paccity

Mastermind said:


> I don't *need* any saw bigger than my Dolkita 6401 Norm......but that never has stopped me from wanting one of every saw i see.
> 
> 
> 
> Russ I have been here for a few days now and have seen lots of guys come and go. This is hands down the finest group of working men and women that has ever been gathered together in any setting. It's a shame that people show up here and instead of building friendships they shoot themselves in the foot with every single post. We see it all the time here though. I reckon some fellers are just impatient.
> 
> When I showed up I spent three months or so just reading before I even signed up to be a member. Then I just asked a few questions and reaped the rewards of being introduced to the wealth of knowledge that is available here. Before I knew it I had made real friends that I care for deeply.
> 
> You must get your ass to some GTGs. :msp_thumbup:



well said.:msp_smile:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Mastermind said:


> How about some pics?
> 
> Anyone know what this stuff fits?????



a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Mastermind

singinwoodwackr said:


> a vacuum cleaner?



Close....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Mastermind said:


> Close....



"Nothing sucks like Electrolux"


----------



## homelitejim

Mastermind said:


> How about some pics?
> 
> Anyone know what this stuff fits????



Hmmm, lets see, no manual oilier so maybe a 1100 cd or even a 480 cd could also be a 298xp but I don't know that one too well.


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> How about some pics?
> 
> Anyone know what this stuff fits?????



Well that almost looks like Chevy orange engine paint.............................bet that stuff fits a TRUCK.


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> Hmmm, lets see, no manual oilier so maybe a 1100 cd or even a 480 cd could also be a 298xp but I don't know that one too well.



I can't see the left side of the tank/handle casting in his pics. Are you sure there's no manual oiler pump there Jim? Can't be an 1100CD, as it doesn't have the black plastic pistol grip (which seems to be unique to the 1100CD, 280CD, and 380CD). I'm thinking Randy's got some 2100CD parts there. My keen powers of observation have lead me to that conclusion..............................................and his pic links have "2100" in them. "2100 002.jpg" etc.....

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4a152a49041b780d88256b380013debb?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...165f8c474323380b88256b52001969a6?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...409d748c41211a8288256b380015094b?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...e833e76f0bf8658788256b5200199012?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...039061441c4faf3888256b5200197cb5?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...a4ee2087d0b7b06e88256b52001aa3b7?OpenDocument


----------



## paccity

ah the powers of observation .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> ah the powers of observation .:hmm3grin2orange:



Keen aren't they Fraser?


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> Well that almost looks like Chevy orange engine paint.............................bet that stuff fits a TRUCK.



Yeah I'm afraid that color ain't just right. 

It's powder coating though, not paint.


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> I can't see the left side of the tank/handle casting in his pics. Are you sure there's no manual oiler pump there Jim? Can't be an 1100CD, as it doesn't have the black plastic pistol grip (which seems to be unique to the 1100CD, 280CD, and 380CD). I'm thinking Randy's got some 2100CD parts there. My keen powers of observation have lead me to that conclusion..............................................and his pic links have "2100" in them. "2100 002.jpg" etc.....
> 
> Model Profile: 280CD
> 
> Model Profile: 380CD
> 
> Model Profile: 1100CD
> 
> Model Profile: 2100CD
> 
> Model Profile: 480CD
> 
> Model Profile: 2101XP



You are more observant than me O great one. The powder coat must have affected my vision.

On another note and completely unrelated to chainsaws. I would like to say that buying a new car is probably the worst experience I have ever been through, and I qualify this by the fact that I have broken my neck. I know that when I die and the fist thing I see is a car lot, I will have arrived in hell. It has been a taxing week and is not quite finished but hopefully will be today. Wish me luck or pray for me, because I will need the strength to get through another car deal.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm drinking and being an #######, anybody want to join me?


----------



## Joe46

RandyMac said:


> I'm drinking and being an #######, anybody want to join me?



Would love to, but have to pick up the daughter at the airport today, so have to carefully monitor my intake:msp_sad:


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> You are more observant than me O great one. The powder coat must have affected my vision.
> 
> On another note and completely unrelated to chainsaws. I would like to say that buying a new car is probably the worst experience I have ever been through, and I qualify this by the fact that I have broken my neck. I know that when I die and the fist thing I see is a car lot, I will have arrived in hell. It has been a taxing week and is not quite finished but hopefully will be today. Wish me luck or pray for me, because I will need the strength to get through another car deal.



BTDT Jim. SUCKS.



RandyMac said:


> I'm drinking and being an #######, anybody want to join me?



Can't for about three more hours Randy. Babysitting the youngin's until 1300 or so. Then I'll be in the shop with the beer fridge. Need to wash away yet another long, ####ty week...


----------



## paccity

a friend buckin with a you know what. 84/85.


----------



## homelitejim

Just a update on the car buying adventure.


----------



## Bob Wright

Not to hack this thread but i know a guy looking to sell a Husqvarna 2100CD...Bob


----------



## RandyMac

not a hack Bob, usefull information.


----------



## Bob Wright

He is over at mytractorforum in the CS section...Bob


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> not a hack Bob, usefull information.



how you doing today randy. you going to be able to keep any saws after the move? hope things are well. fraser.


----------



## Eccentric

Bob Wright said:


> Not to hack this thread but i know a guy looking to sell a Husqvarna 2100CD...Bob



He's looking to 'trade it' at the dealership for a 40-50cc saw that's "easy to crank". Somebody's going to make out like a bandit.


The guy's in Georgia. Somebody needs to help this guy out. Hook him up with a good smaller saw and end up with one of the best large saws ever made....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great to see you all my friends, sorry for the abscence. Won't happen again! Yep no hack Bob definately best place for that info. Frasier awesome picture of your friend bucking that monster ran the 2101 weekend before last, forget if I told you guys. But the ranch owner I explained, as I had to leave all my gear but, a saw and poles saw. I told him then you grab the do all saw. After I cut a decent tree, that was across the road, he said wow you brought the right saw, that thing cut it like butter. Update on my pole saw from that day. I broke a main shaft, so its in the saw shop with my friend darin who is the pole saw guru. It has served me well, and cut for 6 or so years with it, and everything was oversized, like I told my buddy the other day, pole saws werent meant to fall trees but they do:msp_razz:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I got to cut cookies as the NE Wisconsin GTG with the 2101xp. Had the 42" bar and it was barely enough to get across the big chunk of boxelder. Kind of fun cutting cookies that big.


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## andydodgegeek

Mastermind said:


>



That looks real good. Did you do anything on the inside of that thing? Porting? If not have you done much to the 2101/2100 saws? How do they do with a port job?


----------



## FrankHgh

*frankys 076*



Oldsawnut said:


> Hmmm I'm surprised the Big stihl's havent hit the list yet 075 088 and 090... Like the 075 not fond of the 088 and never had a 90 in wood.. I wold have to say I like the 125 sounds like the winner so far.



I couldnt just sit back and not jump in. I have a 076 w/42" 404 full comp that is a beast,and second to my 090. The 090 has 5 foot General Hardnose bar, 404 of coarse full comp, Had the points ignition changed to electronic, and it is a beast, The wife just doesnt like to carry it to far.


----------



## Mastermind

andydodgegeek said:


> That looks real good. Did you do anything on the inside of that thing? Porting? If not have you done much to the 2101/2100 saws? How do they do with a port job?



We are lining the inside of the fuel tank right now to head off a leak between the fuel and oil. I'm gonna let it sit for a few days then check it again. I think the heat from powder coating messed with the seal....

We will be porting this saw after we get all the bugs worked out. Watch for the thread on it.


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> We are lining the inside of the fuel tank right now to head off a leak between the fuel and oil. I'm gonna let it sit for a few days then check it again. I think the heat from powder coating messed with the seal....
> 
> We will be porting this saw after we get all the bugs worked out. Watch for the thread on it.



Randy there's a manual oiler o-ring leak that can allow the fuel and bar oil to 'co-mingle' on these saws. It was discussed a BUNCH of pages ago....:cool2:


----------



## Mastermind

Tell me more Brother Aaron. :msp_smile:


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> Randy there's a manual oiler o-ring leak that can allow the fuel and bar oil to 'co-mingle' on these saws. It was discussed a BUNCH of pages ago....:cool2:



+1 also there is more than 1 o-ring in the manual oilier, I had to replace all of them, I want to say 3 in the body of the oilier and one at the base which is the one that is letting fuel into the oil tank, very common problem replace the o-rings and it will stop leaking.


----------



## Mastermind

homelitejim said:


> +1 also there is more than 1 o-ring in the manual oilier, I had to replace all of them, I want to say 3 in the body of the oilier and one at the base which is the one that is letting fuel into the oil tank, very common problem replace the o-rings and it will stop leaking.



Yep, there are three. They appear to be in good condition but I will get some new ones for it. Fuel in the oil tank......yep that's what we are seeing.

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Mastermind

Well.......these parts are NLA.

Where did you find them?


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> Well.......these parts are NLA.
> 
> Where did you find them?



Probably can get 'em at a good bearing house. Bring the old ones....

Norm replaced the o-rings on his 2101XP to cure this problem IIRC. He may have got them from his local Husky shop. They're pretty sharp with the older Huskys from what Norm's told me.


----------



## homelitejim

Mastermind said:


> Well.......these parts are NLA.
> 
> Where did you find them?



I picked mine up at Big R which is like a tractor supply co., took the manual oilier in and just got one that fit, standard O ring.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Somebody say 2100-01?? Nice Randy, missed you guys! Yep o rings did it to me, thanks to brother jim, I found that. Chuck still has em I rhink. I matced em up also, to those home depot type, o ring kits. I think those would work fine. And yeah it was fuel in the bar oil for me too. Andy good stick of wood!


----------



## Mastermind

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Somebody say 2100-01?? Nice Randy, missed you guys! Yep o rings did it to me, thanks to brother jim, I found that. Chuck still has em I rhink. I matced em up also, to those home depot type, o ring kits. I think those would work fine. And yeah it was fuel in the bar oil for me too. Andy good stick of wood!



I ended up going to check with a guy that works on big trucks......Cat O-Rings were a perfect match.


----------



## sachsmo

I have an old 2100 from the left coast, she has a nick out of the back handle.


She also has some lovin' done to the cylinder. Only thing I've done is put a B&C and an adjuster on it.

It does pull a 28" through everything it's come up against.

Strong saw, however it can't pull the mill like a 153 does.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy, that is a nice saw. I am going to have to figure out a tank vent for the 2101, no longer available small leak in mine. But sure it will be easily made. Sach's not a bad saw my friend!


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Randy, that is a nice saw. I am going to have to figure out a tank vent for the 2101, no longer available small leak in mine. But sure it will be easily made. Sach's not a bad saw my friend!



I got my tank vent from the Echo dealer, seems Echo uses a very similar vent. I took the IPL in and showed him the picture and he came out with a brand new vent which mounted perfectly, even fit under the rubber shroud in the carb box.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome JIm, my dealer does echo too. Remember the model they found had the same vent?


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome JIm, my dealer does echo too. Remember the model they found had the same vent?



I am sorry, I do not, it is a small white vent with a small nipple, I can't remember if I made the vent hose with tygon or if the vent fit right into the tank, pretty sure I ran a line.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Jim! And good to see you broham! Be firing up the 2101 soon!


----------



## turtle561

norm
i think this is what homelitejim is talking about. used on many echo trimmers etc. easy to adapt with the right tubing to fit the tank hole.





foam filter and duckbill valve inside makes a neat, one way tank vent.


----------



## homelitejim

turtle561 said:


> norm
> i think this is what homelitejim is talking about. used on many echo trimmers etc. easy to adapt with the right tubing to fit the tank hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foam filter and duckbill valve inside makes a neat, one way tank vent.



That be the one, thank you for posting that.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Allyn! Thanks Jim! I got it, same I use in my pole saw and weed eater, thats easy and great info, thenk you thank you!


----------



## RVALUE

I will be running two 2100's tomorrow. One to hear it run, and one to pull a 48 bar, I have 2 decent trees to take down.

We'll have a log for the GTG !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome my friend Im jealous hope to see some picture! Be safe have fun.


----------



## RVALUE

I am the worlds worst at pictures..... 

But at our GTG on Oct. 20, there will be 500 pics, so I'm sure those will suffice. 

One of those 2100s was the last saw out of Stumpys shop before the BBQ. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

I didn't realize Hopland was a real place! 

Sounds fairy taleish....... That's big timber country. My dad cut up in Greenville in '61.

Me I get 4 or 5 48 inch trees a year, not many......


carry on


----------



## RVALUE

....and I have his old McCulluch aluminium hardhat, one of my prized possessions!

I've worn it at every AR MO TX KS OK gtg , this being our 3rd annual!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

yeah real place LOL! If you ever saw the book High climbers and timber fallers, shows alot of the country here, it is mostly where they cut Mendocino county. Got myself an aluminum hat too! yeah can't wait I will look at every pic! Sounds fun. Fate seems to have it we find big wood often, whic I can't complain, I like to cut big stuff.


----------



## RVALUE

That (I'm guessing) 40 inch tree for our GTG log, is only 120 feet tall. Babe

But that's the best I can do.

You can't cut grass in a parking lot.


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> That (I'm guessing) 40 inch tree for our GTG log, is only 120 feet tall. Babe
> 
> But that's the best I can do.
> 
> You can't cut grass in a parking lot.



I really hope I can make it to your gtg and if I do I will bring my 2101 with a 42" bar. Its fun making cookies that big.


----------



## RVALUE

We have never failed to have a 36 inch plus cookie maker.

Most likely two. 

Not one attendee has regretted any sacrifice made to attend, as you know some travel 1000 miles .

Carry on..... 

:salute:


----------



## homelitejim

Picked this one up at the scrap, I should have every thing I need to get it running except a filter, top cover, roller nose tip for a 36 inch roller nose bar and a piece of .404. Total investment so far about $30 with the bar.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dan, sounds like you got a nice couple logs picked out, much better then a 12in log!Andy good to see ya, Im jealous that 42 in bar is sweet on that saw. Jim glad your doing well, and bringing in some more nice saws, you definatatly found the honey hole


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ah, the 2100 disease, man just saw one on Craigs list here for 400, if I had cash woulda grabbed it, but then I got 2 and a half of them! I wouldn't mind a shed full, but like Chuck at the shop says, your others saws will be dead and gone, you will be running that 2101, he always laughs says I just need one because they just last, and don't build em like that anymore. I have a project one now too, had for a bit will resurect it, or keep for parts. Now I have one of my best pals hooked, as one of the three saws I got for a hundred bucks. Was a 2100, that sat for 10 years, all I had to do was carb kit. And its a screaming machine, that was a good day, a project 288xp, and two 2100's. 100 bucks! You know that 288 is staying with me!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ah, the 2100 disease, man just saw one on Craigs list here for 400, if I had cash woulda grabbed it, but then I got 2 and a half of them! I wouldn't mind a shed full, but like Chuck at the shop says, your others saws will be dead and gone, you will be running that 2101, he always laughs says I just need one because they just last, and don't build em like that anymore. I have a one now too, had for a bit will resurect it, or keep for parts. Now I have one of my best pals hooked, as one of the three saws I got for a hundred bucks. Was a 2100, that sat for 10 years, all I had to do was carb kit. And its a screaming machine, that was a good day, a project 288xp, and two 2100's. 100 bucks! You know that 288 is staying with me!



Norm you've got *me* looking for a 2100/2101 as well now. It'll have to wait a while (or be extremely cheap) for me to pick one up though. The $400 2100 has been on our CL several times. What makes me cautious is that he never posts pics of the actual saw. 

I'm glad I didn't run that 1100CD until AFTER I traded it to you. If it had a manual oiler like the 2100CD/2101XP saws I probably wouldn't have let it go. 

Did you see this thread Norm?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/209940.htm


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree, Aaron wonder why no pics too. Im glad you got the bug, I could have many more! I will help on the hunt, I have one with a spare cylinder. Was going to build or keep for parts too. Wish I would have kept that one I got running for my friend Sean, who you met and saw the saw that day. When we cut, it was not pretty but super strong, cylinder was excellent.


----------



## RVALUE

Checked the compression on one of my 2100s. 90. So, looks like a bit of mechanicing..

Its a new to me saw, so.......


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So.... Looks like we got another 2100 on the road eh? Love it.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Like a fine race car, or hot rod. to me no other saw suites me the same.


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Like a fine race car, or hot rod. to me no other saw suites me the same.



That's how I feel about my 034 supers. The only stihl I would still buy!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Yep those 034's great little saw's I agree. Used one for firewood for years when I was younger. I have my trusty 044, and 660 that I have not parted with and love. But at times I lean toward Husky as my favorite LOL! Maybe it depends on the day, but my big huskies get the most use.


----------



## madhatte

Got my hands on a 2100 a few weeks ago, didn't know the saw at all, didn't have a chance to fiddle with it... started on the first pull at the Central OR GTG -- I have witnesses! Fun machine, that. Oh, and I put an 8-pin rim on one of my P100's. It still pulls noodles with a 42" bar buried, no problem. There's lots to recommend big torque.


----------



## RandyMac

Did somebody say torque?

here is 99cc worth.


----------



## madhatte

Got one a' that, too, tho it's wanting more bar:






This 550 only cost me $50 and came with the auger attachment and a 6" auger bit! I did get the AF cover NOS, and wiped the mung off of it, but other than that it's as-found.


----------



## paccity

some big buckin today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Husqvarna 2100CD 2100 for 400 on craigslist, if I had the money you know me LOL! I would have a fourth one LOL! Its the one Aaron and I were looking at guy finally posted a pic, of actual saw, which looks clean. Frasier nice stick man, wish i was cutting with ya, thats a good one!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sweet Nathan glad you like it! Randy nice saw my friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok I have a sickness. I have two of them big huskies, the 1100, and the 2101. And a project 2100, caught muself, trying to figure out how to buy that one on craigslist, LOL! What can I say, I love em! If i had the money would have a fourth one today!


----------



## booger1286

anybody got a new old stock piston with thin rings? mine is a little scored


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok I have a sickness. I have two of them big huskies, the 1100, and the 2101. And a project 2100, caught muself, trying to figure out how to buy that one on craigslist, LOL! What can I say, I love em! If i had the money would have a fourth one today!



I saw a 480cd yesterday at a friends shop, just like new, he only used it for bigger firewood jobs that just never really happened, I'm workin on him to sell but he seems to still like it toooo much And your not as sick as you think, like some of us you might just be sicker


----------



## paccity

found a flaw on the 2100 's exhaust. frigin hurt. took a second to figure it out. going to change the angle on that deflector .


----------



## homelitejim

paccity said:


> found a flaw on the 2100 's exhaust. frigin hurt. took a second to figure it out. going to change the angle on that deflector .



might want to turn that deflector so it points away from your hand.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## homelitejim

Added a big gear drive to the mix today, I'll go through it this winter when I have some spare time.


----------



## Eccentric

Hey Jim.................have I told you that you suck???:jester:


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> Hey Jim.................have I told you that you suck???:jester:



Yes, but not lately.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary, very nice! Wouldn't mind a 480 either! Frasier, yeah they do get warm felt it too. Jim awesome score my friend, I knew Aaron would be along, his IRON sense was tingling!:msp_w00t: Cutting tommorow, finally westside!!2101 is in the lineup.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

booger1286 said:


> anybody got a new old stock piston with thin rings? mine is a little scored


 Can't remember, but thought meteor made one? I forget. Has to be around, great place to ask though


----------



## homelitejim

I had some time to fiddle fart around in my shop today, mostly dis assembly of recent scrap finds and lining up projects that just need some fuel lines. The whole time I have this feeling that something is watching me so I stop what I am doing and start slowly looking around, " I see you down there mr. 2100 I says, that dang governed carb is giving you fits, let me see what I have floating around here". Now I have a really nice 480cd that has a goofie starter, don't know if it is bent or what just doesn't work quite right, so I pick it up and pull the carb, good not governed. A little swap a roo and varoom the 2100 lives and revs out nice, I may have to go get one more load of wood before the snow hits.












I pulled the kit out of the governed carb and chucked the thing in the trash, it flooded out its last saw.


----------



## mdavlee

I think episan and/or golf is the only one making 2100/1 pistons now. You can catch the thin ring ones from time to time on ebay and on here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Looking good Jim, nice saws. I always loved your 2100! Mike good info, heard that too I think.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The one saw I admire the most, when i open my shed door, cut wood. Even when I count saws in my sleep. The mighty 99cc Husky.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Norm. Hows it going?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good my friend, and you? Glad to see you!


----------



## tramp bushler

Doing good. Ended my summer season. Now getting things ready for doing a bunch of predator calling.


----------



## metalspec

And now I have the 2100/2101 sickness...


----------



## metalspec




----------



## metalspec




----------



## Ductape

There is no cure..................


----------



## metalspec




----------



## metalspec

Now I own a third... It's only getting worse


----------



## metalspec

Someone apparently removed the bottom ring on one of them. The saw runs fine. I didn't even realize it was like that until I took the muffler off to look at the piston out of curiosity


----------



## NORMZILLA44

tramp bushler said:


> Doing good. Ended my summer season. Now getting things ready for doing a bunch of predator calling.


 Awesome my friend! You know im a big hunter as well. been boar doggin as of lately again!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Beautiful saws my friend, three is good, real good!! One of the best $^#^#& saws ever made!


----------



## mactodd

Hey Metalspec...where can I get one of those velocity stack/K&N filter adapter?

Here is my ticket for entry into this club:


----------



## srcarr52

mactodd said:


> Hey Metalspec...where can I get one of those velocity stack/K&N filter adapter?



No one sells them, you'll have to get someone with a lathe to make one for you. Here is one I did for a 660.


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## metalspec

mactodd said:


> Hey Metalspec...where can I get one of those velocity stack/K&N filter adapter?



The one I have was on the saw when I bought it. I may end up getting rid of it along with the filter I have... if I could ever find a couple decent shape original air filter covers for two of mine. I don't know why but I prefer the look of a 2100/2101 without the stack and big filter. Just my preference. Even though I'm sure it's better filtration than the factory filter. Seems like the factory covers are pretty rare items


----------



## mactodd

metalspec said:


> The one I have was on the saw when I bought it. I may end up getting rid of it along with the filter I have... if I could ever find a couple decent shape original air filter covers for two of mine. I don't know why but I prefer the look of a 2100/2101 without the stack and big filter. Just my preference. Even though I'm sure it's better filtration than the factory filter. Seems like the factory covers are pretty rare items



I can understand that. But, with the things being NLA, and the fact that they appear to be pretty flimsy, I can also understand why they are hard to come by. My saw will just be a workhorse, so I'm not really concerned with appearance as much as I am with good filtration, and easily replaced elements. If you decide to unload it, let me know.


----------



## metalspec

mactodd said:


> My saw will just be a workhorse, so I'm not really concerned with appearance as much as I am with good filtration, and easily replaced elements. If you decide to unload it, let me know.



Mine will probably only make it out for a few big cuts a year... If that... So, I prefer the factory look. I'll let you know if I decide to get rid of it. Heck, I might even make a few more some day if I can't find some factory covers. I do prefer the no cover/big filter look to the no cover/factory filter look.


----------



## carym2a

metalspec said:


> Now I own a third... It's only getting worse



LOL, I just cant feel bad for ya yet, four or five would be better for sure, then you might need to seek help


----------



## carym2a

I just got two NEW vel.stacks last week at our saw shop layin in a box covered in dust , the kid didnt even know what they were, I think they were made before he was


----------



## mactodd

carym2a said:


> I just got two NEW vel.stacks last week at our saw shop layin in a box covered in dust , the kid didnt even know what they were, I think they were made before he was



Are they for sale? :msp_wink:


----------



## metalspec

The 272 in front is wearing a 28" bar!


----------



## metalspec

carym2a said:


> LOL, I just cant feel bad for ya yet, four or five would be better for sure, then you might need to seek help



So you're saying more is actually better? ...I'll have to work on that! ...and probably work on finding a good divorce lawyer too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## metalspec




----------



## andydodgegeek

metalspec said:


>



Nice spikes. Where you get them, did you make them? Are you selling them.


----------



## Ductape

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice spikes. Where you get them, did you make them? Are you selling them.





Mmmmm.......... i need some too.


----------



## metalspec

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice spikes. Where you get them, did you make them? Are you selling them.



Thanks, got them on the bay. I had to modify the outer one so you could get to the font bar nut.


----------



## carym2a

mactodd said:


> Are they for sale? :msp_wink:



Not yet, I have a parts 2100CD that I'm trying to turn around and save and would like to use on it, and have the other because I'm sick:msp_tongue:


----------



## carym2a

2100 husqvarna muscle saw - YouTube
My 2100CD last summer playing around


----------



## tramp bushler

Is that a 50" or a 60" . I'm thinking 50" . Saw sounds good! !


----------



## carym2a

No, just a 42" cannon , I'm workin on getting a 50" from a faller I know  FUN FUN


----------



## NORMZILLA44

mactodd said:


> Hey Metalspec...where can I get one of those velocity stack/K&N filter adapter?
> 
> Here is my ticket for entry into this club:


 Got my stamp of approval, awesome!:cool2::msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


>


 Good to see you and Shawn, been awhile! As for my other friends, dam nice saws. The feel of my Two 99cc huskies never gets old, love em! So the K&N adapter no longer available? Though my shop still sold them could be wrong? Getting ready to put a K&N on my 1100, and 2101> Like the looks, wish I could put a cover on, but reason Im doing it, I feel as well the stock filter Is lacking. Besides those covers most you find stock, are cracked. My 2101 is. If I could fit the filter, and keep cover on I would. I will figure it out.


----------



## carym2a

Have you noticed how the paint is worn on the older pro saws , theres only one way it can happen , years and hundreds of hours of use kinda makes ya:msp_thumbsup: weepy


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! Yep they have stood the test of time, to say the least. And still will out last a new saw!


----------



## RVALUE

I need an ignition for a 2100....


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you and Shawn, been awhile! As for my other friends, dam nice saws. The feel of my Two 99cc huskies never gets old, love em! So the K&N adapter no longer available? Though my shop still sold them could be wrong? Getting ready to put a K&N on my 1100, and 2101> Like the looks, wish I could put a cover on, but reason Im doing it, I feel as well the stock filter Is lacking. Besides those covers most you find stock, are cracked. My 2101 is. If I could fit the filter, and keep cover on I would. I will figure it out.



I built my adapter.


----------



## RVALUE

sachsmo said:


>



I have that exact bar on one of my 2100s.


Smart.....


----------



## metalspec

Ok... There's no hope for me now.... The sickness is too strong... Number four ...is on it's way...


----------



## carym2a

"The Force is strong with this one" lol


----------



## blsnelling

Do any of you afficiandos know of a source for a 2100 thin-ring piston? I'd *love *to have a spare for my 2188BB.


----------



## metalspec

blsnelling said:


> Do any of you afficiandos know of a source for a 2100 thin-ring piston? I'd *love *to have a spare for my 2188BB.




Sorry Brad, I wish I could tell ya I did.


----------



## metalspec

View attachment 260576

Waiting for their new friend to arrive...


----------



## carym2a

metalspec said:


> View attachment 260576
> 
> Waiting for their new friend to arrive...



:msp_ohmy:Your really starting to get close to the you suck comments


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dan I will keep my ears open for an ignition. Brad for a thin ring piston, I will as well broham!


----------



## carym2a

Up here where I,m at, I think I'm the only one with a running 2100 left within 30 miles north or south of me, the guys at the shop loved looking at it when i had the bar trued and new chain made up, needless to say they had few if any parts at all.


----------



## RVALUE

Relics, like me...






Like as in similar, not affectionate. 



Just saying.


----------



## sachsmo

I is a relic, so are "most'



of me saws!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary, I know what you mean. Chuck at my saw shop, and his son Darin own the place. Become real good friends. Chuck has owned that shop since the early 70's. I walked in with my 2101, when I first got it, and was chasing a gremlin. I never saw him move so fast, and light up that way. He said where did you get that? And then some stories from him started coming, next thing you know, Keith who works there part time on saws, walks from around the back. Say's 2100?? Looks at my saws and say's best #$%&^&* saw ever made, he light's up, and I got some V.I.P treatment:cool2: It ignited an old spark, one of a man who sold and serviced them, and one of a man who fell timber with them. Dan I have come to love that word, Relic:msp_thumbup: And man I never get tired seeing of those Indiana huskies, and dolmars!


----------



## carym2a

Like I'v said before, the timber fallers I know around here that used them liked them enough but they do have a nasty habit of rolling away on the steep ground we have around here:eek2: I got mine from a friend of the family, it was fresh reblt about 15-20yrs ago and never run but afewtimes then I got it and might have put 10hrs on it, so its fresh and great runner , parts are really a @%#*! to get :msp_mad:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have put in requests through baileys to, have there NWP line, make some parts. Not sure why they don't yet. So many on the road again.


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I have put in requests through baileys to, have there NWP line, make some parts. Not sure why they don't yet. So many on the road again.



What's a NWP?


----------



## Ductape

RVALUE said:


> What's a NWP?



North West Performance.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep sure be a good move for them, Parts parts parts!


----------



## RVALUE

How many different ignitions are there?


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep sure be a good move for them, Parts parts parts!



I talked to the husky rep. a few weeks ago , he said Husqvarna may start making a few parts as demand is there ie. like coils and seals, piston cyl kits. like he said the dang things lasted to long between reblds so now twenty years later alot are ready with few parts to do it with. so be careful with the old gals :msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dan Im not sure, will check. Cary that is awesome, there are more on the road today then they realize, and even more if needed part's came!


----------



## eat a peach

*Join the club?*

Hey guys ,I just recently ran across a CL add for a 2101 xp .Turns out this guy was a stihl tech ,moved south from upstate NY. I contacted him about his saw and would he be willing to trade it. He was very receptive to my offer. I used to trade guns a little and actually was willing to trade a winchester model 1894 30-30,and a 12ga automatic shotgun. I mentioned the rifle and thats all it took:yoyo:.No pics yet raining but I LOVE IT ! This guy put a new 36 in powermatch bar and Stihl RSC full comp chisel chain on it. It's a 89 model runs perfect but does need the guts ,all but the handle for the chain brake. The wrap handle is a little rough but works. Man these saws are awesome!
Oh did I mention he wanted 400 for it? Watched his add for about a month before contacting him.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great to see ya, congrats on the new saw, fair price or trade. I absolutely love them. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stable now is, two 288 xp's. A 660 . My 1100 husky unlimited, and my unlimited 2101. My 372 is kinda of loan to a very good friend, who is disabled, he swapped me for the latest 288. I am on the hunt for a smaller firewood saw for him, and the 372 is coming back. Hmmmm, I'm getting husky heavy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## carym2a

I know what you mean, husky heavy really isnt a bad thing is it? i'v got more swedes then anything else, it just kinda went that way after the 2100 the rest is history.


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Stable now is, two 288 xp's. A 660 . My 1100 husky unlimited, and my unlimited 2101. My 372 is kinda of loan to a very good friend, who is disabled, he swapped me for the latest 288. I am on the hunt for a smaller firewood saw for him, and the 372 is coming back. Hmmmm, I'm getting husky heavy:msp_biggrin:



I hope you keep that 660 in a different barn, it may get them sick.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep Cary, the 2100 fever has no cure, except more huskies LOL! Dan I know a mighty 660 in the middle of a pile of huksies! Should i put it out of it's misery, and trade it for a 394, or 395 LOL! That is one Stihl that is my favorite, and I will say an all timer. For all time timber saws. It may stick around.


----------



## carym2a

RVALUE said:


> I hope you keep that 660 in a different barn, it may get them sick.



Well if you ever have worked on a Stihl youll be sick at the end of the job. I really like working on Husqvarna saws they make sense,arnt over thought like the German stuff, not sayn they are bad or dislike them they are just different. I wood love to have an 090 with a 60'' setting around waiting


----------



## metalspec

carym2a said:


> Well if you ever have worked on a Stihl youll be sick at the end of the job. I really like working on Husqvarna saws they make sense,arnt over thought like the German stuff, not sayn they are bad or dislike them they are just different. I wood love to have an 090 with a 60'' setting around waiting



I have an 090 with a 54" sitting around waiting... does that count? :msp_biggrin: 

I actually prefer working on the Stihls... but I think thats because that's what I grew up working on and have fixed the most of. I'm just starting to get into working on the huskys... now that my swedish collection is growing!


----------



## carym2a

metalspec said:


> I have an 090 with a 54" sitting around waiting... does that count? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I actually prefer working on the Stihls... but I think thats because that's what I grew up working on and have fixed the most of. I'm just starting to get into working on the huskys... now that my swedish collection is growing!



He77 ya 090 54" counts:msp_smile:, and it boils down to what you got broke in on repairing, I prefer pontiac and vw over chevy or ford:wink2:
glad to know you got some orange bldin up


----------



## metalspec

carym2a said:


> it boils down to what you got broke in on repairing



I agree! Grew up on stihls and homelites.





carym2a said:


> glad to know you got some orange bldin up



Lately the "orange" has been building up! Waiting for a supposed 298 to show up... but it has the manual oiler. So, I'm not sure what it really is. The starter my have been replaced or the tank maybe. Hopefully she'll show up soon! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 70flyingv

*the triplets*

My (2) 2100 CDs and my (1) 2101 XP . Love these saws! View attachment 261563


metalspec said:


> I agree! Grew up on stihls and homelites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately the "orange" has been building up! Waiting for a supposed 298 to show up... but it has the manual oiler. So, I'm not sure what it really is. The starter my have been replaced or the tank maybe. Hopefully she'll show up soon! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## metalspec

70flyingv said:


> My (2) 2100 CDs and my (1) 2101 XP . Love these saws! View attachment 261563



Nice looking family!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Waiting on a 298, man I would be like a kid at Christmas, nice saw! 70fly, sweet arsenal!! I do agree Cary, some stuff on the huskies, well maybe overall easier. And I agree too yep does make sense your comfortable with what you know, or grew up with. Anyone here making adapters, for 2100's for k&n filters??


----------



## RVALUE

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Waiting on a 298, man I would be like a kid at Christmas, nice saw! 70fly, sweet arsenal!! I do agree Cary, some stuff on the huskies, well maybe overall easier. And I agree too yep does make sense your comfortable with what you know, or grew up with. Anyone here making adapters, for 2100's for k&n filters??



I made one.


----------



## RVALUE

Correction:

I made one for a Briggs and Stratton filter. 

Stumpy put a K & N filter on it.




Carry on.


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Waiting on a 298, man I would be like a kid at Christmas, nice saw! 70fly, sweet arsenal!! I do agree Cary, some stuff on the huskies, well maybe overall easier. And I agree too yep does make sense your comfortable with what you know, or grew up with. Anyone here making adapters, for 2100's for k&n filters??



I'm going to try turning out one here soon on the lathe, I've got two aluminum new never used ones a few weeks ago, one for 2100-2101 type and one for a Sthil I think, Stihl looking into that one its got offset holes for mounting.


----------



## carym2a

Whats kinda funny is with the 2100CD -01XP all the mods. the timber cutters in these parts ever did was intake, and never anything to the mufflers, other then getting bumped and smashed and rusting the way they do here


----------



## R2D

So, I am on page 76 of this thread. By page 40-45 I bought a 2100cd powerhead. I will have pics soon. 

I have asked several and searched a bit online. I have Stihl ES bars and chains (20", 25", 28", 36" 3/8 050). I have seen pics of guys running Stihl bars on these 2100cd's. I have been told the adapter plate will only work on "newer" large mount Husqvarna saws. Do you have to change the bar studs out? 

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dan, and Cary love the run down as I will need adapters. The only flaw on the 1100-2101 I think was the stock air filter. Mike the adapter yes you need, bar studs stay the same, but as Mike=MDAVLEE explained to me when we first used adapters, is the bar slot needs to lenghthened, and cut for husky.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sell or trade my husqavarna chainsaw Thought one of you guy's may be interested.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sell or trade my husqavarna chainsaw Thought one of you guy's may be interested.



If I had the cashola.....


----------



## Ductape

Just a couple gratuitous pics from today. Had the 2100 out for a couple chunks of the blow-down in my yard from Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dan, and Cary love the run down as I will need adapters. The only flaw on the 1100-2101 I think was the stock air filter. Mike the adapter yes you need, bar studs stay the same, but as Mike=MDAVLEE explained to me when we first used adapters, is the bar slot needs to lenghthened, and cut for husky.


Hi Norm! Told ya I'd show up 

Funny. Mike (MDavlee) is one of the guys I PM'ed before I posted here. He has helped me out before. He hasn't got back to me yet. 

1. Buy adapter 
2. grind out the slot. I found a post by Mike saying about the adapters: "They work with a little bit of grinding on the adapter. It will fit but only the one stud will be in the slot on it. You have to grind or file out a bit where the little hole is that you can use the bar plate screw to hold it on the huskies".

So the slot that needs grinding is on the actual adapter right?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you Scott, love the 2100 halloween edition! Dam that orange looks good! Aaron I know I was thinking hey what could we trade him????? Mike I have a good idea how to do it, but never actually have. Best to Wait for the other Mike, who is an expert, but I know like a Stihl bar, to adapt to a husky, the Stihl bar slot has to be lenghthened.


----------



## R2D

Ok. I'll wait. I will go slip a fuel line in a Poulan to kill time :cool2:


----------



## metalspec

Ductape said:


> Just a couple gratuitous pics from today. Had the 2100 out for a couple chunks of the blow-down in my yard from Hurricane Sandy.



Sweet Pics! Love those orange GB Titanium bars! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## metalspec

The "new" 298 finally came... On my birthday of all days! Nice little present to myself!


----------



## metalspec

The whole herd...View attachment 261694
View attachment 261695


----------



## mdavlee

The slot on most stihl mount bars needs to be lengthened about a 1/2-3/4". The cannon bar adapter will work but it does need the slots in the middle ground out on the end without the small recessed hole. That will allow it to be used and you'll have to put it so the adapter doesn't limit the adjustment range. I don't remember which way it has to be as I used a cannon that norm has on the 2100 I had and the cannon slots are longer to allow use on husky without grinding. They along with sugihara have long slots so you don't have to grind on your bars.


----------



## mdavlee

Here you go for a picture. Grind the area in the oval.






R2D I never got a new pm from you. Don't know what happened there but I don't have one in my inbox for some reason.


----------



## R2D

mdavlee said:


> Here you go for a picture. Grind the area in the oval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R2D I never got a new pm from you. Don't know what happened there but I don't have one in my inbox for some reason.



I know what happened. I forgot. I sent you an email. Same questions as presented here and you answered them  Thank you.

I bought the Cannon adapter.
I grind out the area in the oval so that the rectangular hole connects to the circular hole
I lengthen the slot in my Stihl bar by 3/4" 
I cut wood


----------



## mdavlee

I found the email now that you said that. I don't check email very often but I'm on the site daily.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

metalspec said:


> The whole herd...View attachment 261694
> View attachment 261695


 Wow what an impressive herd, beautiful! Mike=Mdavlee thanks for the run down, great explanation. I know you told me how before, but been awhile. Thanks again.


----------



## R2D

mdavlee said:


> I found the email now that you said that. I don't check email very often but I'm on the site daily.



The 36" rsc loop you sent me was nice. After I touch it, it will never cut like it did after you ground it!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah I hear he is hell on wheels with a grinder.


----------



## mdavlee

R2D said:


> The 36" rsc loop you sent me was nice. After I touch it, it will never cut like it did after you ground it!



You get a few chains dulled and have time to send them my way I'll sharpen them up for you


----------



## R2D

mdavlee said:


> You get a few chains dulled and have time to send them my way I'll sharpen them up for you




I will take you up on that offer!


----------



## RVALUE

My air cleaner adapter is shown on a thread somewhere on AS.

It's no good for general cutting, more of a show / race piece.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thought this would be a good place to stick these pics
> This is a 2100 I built fer a member here (RVALUE)
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> and a vid
> [video=youtube_share;tpSqrizKlQg]http://youtu.be/tpSqrizKlQg[/video]



like this


----------



## homelitejim

I was tuning a few saws today in the trunk of a mountain ash. Decided to buck the rest of the log into firewood size portions and pulled out the 2100. I have not run this saw since the carb change so I grabbed a little screw driver and headed out back, a little tuning and she flat rips. I did not have a camera man but did take some parting shots before dark.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dan that saw is beautiful! Jim you know I am a fan of your's as well. Absolutely bullettproof!


----------



## R2D

SO I think I am retiring the 36" bar I was going to put on my 2100. I have a 25" bar that I will be using for now but I will need a bigger bar. Just saw a auction on Ebay for a hardly used 32" Oregon reduced weight bar go for $60 :bang: Them bars are like $180 new!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A 32 is really good, my 2101 has a 34, and it fit's like a glove, really nice on that saw. I am not a super fan of the reduced weight bars, they are good don't get me wrong. But delicate, and and seemed to move a lot and vibrate when we cut. Been awhile, and they may have improved them. Husky has a tech lite I believe, and the Stihl es light. I have run the Stihl es light, and they work real well. If I had the funds, light is nice, but I would run all Canon, yep they are that good. If I was you I would grab a Oregon 34, man I love it on that husky.


----------



## carym2a

Love the looks I get when I take a saw to the shop for parts or chain work and they see those old 3 rivet nose Cannons I have still going strong, tips are getting really hard to find now .


----------



## Eccentric

*Somebody say "Old 3 Rivet Nose Cannons"???*


----------



## carym2a

I only have one cannon roller nose and four sprocket nose's , great bars and no bad vibs just smooooth:msp_wub:


----------



## R2D

So I thought I got a smoking deal paying under $200 for a running 2100 considering parts saws are going for over $200 on ebay. I tore it down 40 minutes ago and found some bad. Compression is just shy of 150. Piston on the exhaust side is scored. Cylinder looks like it will clean up. Bolt holes for the exhaust are SERIOUSLY messed up. Looks like one side was drilled out and the other was helicoiled. Some other minor things as well. I may just try and find another 2100 and combine the best parts???



View attachment 262094

















View attachment 262054
View attachment 262055
View attachment 262056
View attachment 262057


----------



## homelitejim

I think your case is still solid, scoring may have been caused by loose exhaust, that is a damn shame but keep your chin up, they are worth the rebuild.


----------



## R2D

If you saw me, you'd of thought my dog died :msp_sad: 
Are Golf brand pistons any good?
And what am I going to do with the exhaust bolt holes


----------



## homelitejim

R2D said:


> If you saw me, you'd of thought my dog died :msp_sad:
> Are Golf brand pistons any good?
> And what am I going to do with the exhaust bolt holes



I think a parts saw is going to be your best bet as I do not know what would be cheaper, a machine shop making you a brand new cylinder or buying a good one on the bay. I think there was conversation in this thread about the Golf pistons or maybe other aftermarket pistons. Seems I read a thread where someone put a 2100 P&C on a Jonsered saw, find out who it was and ask where they got it.


----------



## 54stude

homelitejim said:


> I think a parts saw is going to be your best bet as I do not know what would be cheaper, a machine shop making you a brand new cylinder or buying a good one on the bay. I think there was conversation in this thread about the Golf pistons or maybe other aftermarket pistons. Seems I read a thread where someone put a 2100 P&C on a Jonsered saw, find out who it was and ask where they got it.



That was Brad S, and he used OEM thin ring and OEM cylinder.


----------



## 54stude

R2D said:


> So I thought I got a smoking deal paying under $200 for a running 2100 considering parts saws are going for over $200 on ebay. I tore it down 40 minutes ago and found some bad. Compression is just shy of 150. Piston on the exhaust side is scored. Cylinder looks like it will clean up. Bolt holes for the exhaust are SERIOUSLY messed up. Looks like one side was drilled out and the other was helicoiled. Some other minor things as well. I may just try and find another 2100 and combine the best parts???



I bet it would only cost $30 or so to have that flange welded up with a TIG. Then drill and tap using the muffler gasket as a pattern.
I would fix the cylinder if it was me.


----------



## homelitejim

54stude said:


> That was Brad S, and he used OEM thin ring and OEM cylinder.



Right, Right, thank you for refreshing my memory, contact Brad and see if he can get any more, if they were NOS they must have been spendy.


----------



## R2D

I can drill and tap. I can't weld. I don't personally know anyone whom is any good at welding. Guys whom do it for a living around here want $90 an hour with a minimum of 1 hour. Maybe I will have to learn to weld this winter :msp_wink: got most every other trade.


----------



## carym2a

I would hone it and polish the piston and go for the weld and retap job, run it , Ive seen alot of P&Cs still going in the woods after a clean up that looked bad, yours looks great in comparison


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sell or trade my husqavarna chainsaw Thought one of you guy's may be interested.



Sooooooo.............Who lives close to Redding, CA :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## srcarr52

I can weld those holes in and drill/tap for a muffler. The cylinder will clean up and you should be able to buff out the piston since the ring lands don't look messed up.


----------



## 54stude

srcarr52 said:


> I can weld those holes in and drill/tap for a muffler. The cylinder will clean up and you should be able to buff out the piston since the ring lands don't look messed up.



Take him up on this offer! Scarr52 does nice work!!!


----------



## R2D

carym2a said:


> I would hone it and polish the piston and go for the weld and retap job, run it , Ive seen alot of P&Cs still going in the woods after a clean up that looked bad, yours looks great in comparison



I think that is the plan for this one. As few P&C's there are out there, I'd feel obligated to get this one back even if it doesn't go back on this saw.


----------



## R2D

srcarr52 said:


> I can weld those holes in and drill/tap for a muffler. The cylinder will clean up and you should be able to buff out the piston since the ring lands don't look messed up.



 You rock my friend. PM me your addy and it will be on its way tomorrow.


----------



## srcarr52

R2D said:


> You rock my friend. PM me your addy and it will be on its way tomorrow.



If you send the whole saw I will set the squish and maybe tickle the ports a little. I declare this monster shall run once more. :msp_angry:


----------



## R2D

srcarr52 said:


> If you send the whole saw I will set the squish and maybe tickle the ports a little. I declare this monster shall run once more. :msp_angry:



Lets talk :msp_thumbup:


----------



## srcarr52

R2D said:


> Lets talk :msp_thumbup:



I cleared so room in my PM box. Sorry... fire away.


----------



## Bigfella

Have my 2100 back on the road now and will be testing at Buladelah chainsaw races this coming weekend. have some pictures that have turned out a little blurry for some reason. Will get them on soon how ever to show my little precious.


----------



## Bigfella

Pictures of my 2100. As can be seen I have attached a Walbro carby of a 394 which bolts straight up to the emulsion block of the 2100. I have had to make my own throttle lever to accommodate the different carby. no choke means a little fuel feeding required. Having trouble currently with on/off switch not stopping the saw. need to block off air inlet to stop it, hence no filter at this stage. Saw will have original flat air filter and covers when switch sorted.
View attachment 262191

View attachment 262192

View attachment 262193

View attachment 262194


----------



## andydodgegeek

Bigfella said:


> Having trouble currently with on/off switch not stopping the saw.



Yup seems nothing can stop a 2100/2101, not even the kill switch.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

R2D said:


> Sooooooo.............Who lives close to Redding, CA :biggrinbounce2:


 I got friends there, that can go get it if needed. I agree fix that cylinder! You are in good hands indeed, wise move, as for the cost, it would go for that or more in just parts. Big fella nice saw, races eh? Get em! Andy I love that, and nope even the kill switch wont kill em part! So true. They broke the mold on that saw.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I got friends there, that can go get it if needed. I agree fix that cylinder! You are in good hands indeed, wise move, as for the cost, it would go for that or more in just parts. Big fella nice saw, races eh? Get em! Andy I love that, and nope even the kill switch wont kill em part! So true. They broke the mold on that saw.



G'day norm, hows it all going.

Looks like the big fella has another orange beauty to slip into the ring, i will get a run against it on the weekend i am sure, good stuff dean.


----------



## R2D

*Here is your pics Bigfella*


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cheers Neil! Great to see you! I added another 288 to my arsenal. Yeah big fella beautiful saw man oh man!


----------



## Bigfella

Thanks R2D, I couldn't work out how to get them to appear so attached only was good enough. Need to tell me how to show them. Please send PM


----------



## R2D

Bigfella said:


> Thanks R2D, I couldn't work out how to get them to appear so attached only was good enough. Need to tell me how to show them. Please send PM



PM SENT :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Attaching pictures is easy its just 62 simple steps.:biggrin:












2101xp's


----------



## R2D

andydodgegeek said:


> Attaching pictures is easy its just 62 simple steps.:biggrin:2101xp's



Exactly. Wait till the Bigfella opens the PM I sent him :hmm3grin2orange: 62 is about right


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep many steps to post pics, and I still don't know how! And 2101xp Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Bigfella

R2D said:


> Exactly. Wait till the Bigfella opens the PM I sent him :hmm3grin2orange: 62 is about right



Thanks R2D for the PM. 62 steps I thought I counted 65. Anyhow, appreciate the assistance.

On another note, the saw goes well (2100), just will not switch off as the coil is on its way out. Chainsaw shop guy informs me this is an issue sometimes when the switches will not switch off. I have now bought about $50 worth of different switches of sorts and when they are connected and tested with a multi-meter the circuit is not broken when switch in off position. Talk about becoming short circuited. I blew a fuse today myself.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

So indeed it is the coil? Not the kill switch?


----------



## Bigfella

NORMZILLA44 said:


> So indeed it is the coil? Not the kill switch?



Apparently so. I have a spare, was working and switching off when saw was running 12+month ago when I pulled it down for spares. Just in the process of making a plate to use as a puller to remove both flywheels. I am determined, but patience is not my best aspect and got short tempered and cranky trying to make something out of nothing with not many precision tools to do it.:censored:


----------



## turtle561

*ground?*

bigfella- i had a break inside my kill wire. check the switch for ground and when you get the flywheel off clean and tighten the coil bolts so the ground is good there too. mine worksc fine now. good luck.


----------



## homelitejim

the ground wire is very small gauge, mine wore through where it goes into the carb box just from the vibration of the saw, just choke it to kill the saw.


----------



## Bigfella

homelitejim said:


> the ground wire is very small gauge, mine wore through where it goes into the carb box just from the vibration of the saw, just choke it to kill the saw.



Unfortunately i have fitted a Walbro of a husky 394 and the choke is not present as i have discarded it. Looked at putting it back in, but the lever difference does not work so easy. At this stage I am going to try the new other coil as the kill wire on the current coil has the coating all cracked from heat. Problems, problems. I wish I knew what I was doing. Would make fixing easier.


----------



## homelitejim

Bigfella said:


> Unfortunately i have fitted a Walbro of a husky 394 and the choke is not present as i have discarded it. Looked at putting it back in, but the lever difference does not work so easy. At this stage I am going to try the new other coil as the kill wire on the current coil has the coating all cracked from heat. Problems, problems. I wish I knew what I was doing. Would make fixing easier.



I hear you, I am a duffer myself and occasionally I can lead a blind cow to water.


----------



## R2D

Bigfella said:


> Unfortunately i have fitted a Walbro of a husky 394 and the choke is not present as i have discarded it. Looked at putting it back in, but the lever difference does not work so easy. At this stage I am going to try the new other coil as the kill wire on the current coil has the coating all cracked from heat. Problems, problems. *I wish I knew what I was doing. Would make fixing easier*.



If it went smoothly, you would never get to see a wrench defy gravity


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Alyn, and friends who said kill wire, great idea and point. As coils usually not intermitant, correct? Here is my new toy, now I have 2 of them.


----------



## R2D

*Very nice Norm*















Now I need a 288xp :bang:


----------



## Ductape

Norm, that is badass ! :msp_scared:


----------



## carym2a

Sorry have to say, too many beers when the holes were drilled looks like just sayin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks guy's I love it! Always wanted one, now have two a runner, and one that needs p&C. It has seen some hard times, but over all not bad shape, good thing they made em so tough. P&C some scoring, not too bad mild. Comp is good to the pull, but not super high. Plan is to run it it is still real strong, get the other rebuilt, then when needed P&C for this one. But who knows 288's don't die easy! Cary I know them holes LOL! I coulda done without em! Someone put a K&N on it, guess they figured the holes would help oh boy.:msp_biggrin: Scott I always thought they were bad ass myself love em! Mike yep been there, won't be happy till u get one, I wasn't. It was the one saw I lacked that woke me up at nights.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Some days I wake up and think, all I want anymore are the muscle saws, then I realized the smallest saw I have is 70cc, and only one a 372. I keep for firewood. I definately have a love, and need for 87cc plus!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Some days I wake up and think, all I want anymore are the muscle saws, then I realized the smallest saw I have is 70cc, and only one a 372. I keep for firewood. I definately have a love, and need for 87cc plus!:msp_thumbup:



Hi Norm :thumbup:


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Some days I wake up and think, all I want anymore are the muscle saws, then I realized the smallest saw I have is 70cc, and only one a 372. I keep for firewood. I definately have a love, and need for 87cc plus!:msp_thumbup:



:msp_sneaky:Gosh, I didnt want say it but a few out here are getting CC envy:msp_blushing:, "Its not the size its how you use it" I'm going to burn for that one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hi right back Mike! Cary you got plent a cc's my pal! Impressive arsenal!:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## carym2a

I just wonder:msp_confused:, might have to start a new thread, really who has the most total CC's not the most saws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity

i'll ware out a calculator on that one.:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity

carym2a said:


> I just wonder:msp_confused:, might have to start a new thread, really who has the most total CC's not the most saws:hmm3grin2orange:



start with say 10 saws = cc's.


----------



## paccity

ok i'm board . 10 saws= 1940cc.


----------



## little possum

199+180+180+245+161+120 
Mall 7, DA 211, DA211, KB6, Mac 7-55 and 3120 doesnt take long to get you to 1085ccs 

But they are no 2101!


----------



## paccity

11 saws including a 2100 cd 2039. just to stay on course .:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The more cc's the better! Keep em coming!


----------



## carym2a

OK Ive had too much Rum at this point , but I ll be adding MY CC's in the AM:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

2039 / 11 = 185 average. hmmmmmm.


----------



## R2D

OK. There was a 2101xp missing the filter cover with a buy it now for $350 free shipping on eBay. Which one of you guys got it:msp_sneaky:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cary rum is good, and once again more cc's the better, rum included! Dan LOL! Mike wish it was me Was it a nice One?


----------



## RVALUE

I may be making a run to Coulterville.


----------



## carym2a

OK I'm awake, and adding, 10 saws= 865cc :msp_confused: gosh it always seems bigger till you do the math thats it I'm picking up my tonkas and going home:msp_razz:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Happy thanksgiving, my fine band of friends. Rain stopped here, suns out, going to fire up the big cubes, been awhile the 2101,1100,660 been sleeping 288 was out the other day put a smile on my face:biggrin:


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary rum is good, and once again more cc's the better, rum included! Dan LOL! Mike wish it was me Was it a nice One?



Looked like a decent runner. Probably worth every bit of 350. My pockets are not full otherwise i would have got it.


----------



## russhd1997

carym2a said:


> OK I'm awake, and adding, 10 saws= 865cc :msp_confused: gosh it always seems bigger till you do the math thats it I'm picking up my tonkas and going home:msp_razz:



Don't feel too bad. I added up my 10 saws and came up with 488. :msp_sad:


----------



## R2D

I Don't have ten saws 
397cc total
Three biggest are 99cc, 85cc, and 56cc

If one of them is ported, can i add ten cc' s


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Mike worth every penny, and yeah times are tough not much cash here either. Hey rush 488 is a good number though


----------



## RVALUE

Ouch, 803 here.


----------



## Eccentric

Biggest 10 saws for me adds up to 1014cc. If I count other people's saws that are just here visiting my shop then the total jumps to 1058cc for the largest 10.


----------



## homelitejim

I can only get to 912cc and that is running saws, it would bump up a bit if I added a parts saw or two.


----------



## RVALUE

The way i measure up in this crowd, I should expect a property tax bill on a new house.


----------



## andydodgegeek

My 1950 John Deere B has a buzz saw on the front. Can I add its cc's into the mix? Otherwise I dont stand a chance in the contest. Some of you folks sure do have alot of big saws.


----------



## paccity

don't worry to much . they are fun to run on a very limited bases . and not very fun to to pack around.:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> The way i measure up in this crowd, I should expect a property tax bill on a new house.



As in this makes me a homeowner.......



Carry on.


----------



## metalspec

Biggest 10 only gives me 1319cc's... Guess I need some more "big" saws!


----------



## RVALUE

metalspec said:


> Biggest 10 only gives me 1319cc's... Guess I need some more "big" saws!



Besides being an idiot, I have really small saws.

You have almost a 132 cc average. What's an 880? My 3120 is way under.


How could I Be so ignorant.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good afternoon, I always want more big saws! Sounds like we got a big Oak to take down, for a family member, semi or hollow, a cabin behind it, if we put it off the hill, firewood is out of the question, so right up my alley challenege wise! Big saw's Mobolize!


----------



## metalspec

RVALUE said:


> Besides being an idiot, I have really small saws.
> 
> You have almost a 132 cc average. What's an 880? My 3120 is way under.
> 
> 
> How could I Be so ignorant.



Well, no one specified one man saws... My KB7B and Mall 7 helped a bit... I too am am idiot sir... I have over 150 saws and rarely use any of them. 

...but I still want more!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

If I had 150 saws, I would then want 200! That's just normal my friend:msp_tongue:


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good afternoon, I always want more big saws! Sounds like we got a big Oak to take down, for a family member, semi or hollow, a cabin behind it, if we put it off the hill, firewood is out of the question, so right up my alley challenege wise! Big saw's Mobolize!



Be carefull with that hollow oak Norm! ...and take lots of pics!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank you my friend. I will indeed!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good afternoon, I always want more big saws! Sounds like we got a big Oak to take down, for a family member, semi or hollow, a cabin behind it, if we put it off the hill, firewood is out of the question, so right up my alley challenege wise! Big saw's Mobolize!



Did you tackle that oak today Norm? opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No little buddy, have to size it up first, and hoping you would want to join???? Maybe the 750 will be ready! Supposed to be a good one:rockn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

These will be there:cool2:


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> These will be there:cool2:



You've got some fine looking children there Norm!


----------



## metalspec

I've decided that the next tree job I do... even if it's just a small pruning job... A 2100 will be there, and it will cut something!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks my friend! I love em, and hell even if Im in smaller wood that 2101 is my go to saw, and a pleasure to run:msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity

hey got a question. what sprocket are you all runnin on your 2100's? running a 7 now with a hungry square skip. wondering if a little more chain speed would be nice. pulls great now to the point of plugging the cover in soft stuff . oh yea it's a 36. thank's .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Frasier, I run 7 pin on everything here. My 660 is 13k rpm, set about 12,800 or so. And my 2101 is 10,500 or less. Still pulls through the wood faster, some wood it may be closer but the 2100's Im running I have not felt Im low on chain speed, opposite been real impressed. But Chuck at the shop says run an 8 if I want, his brother fell with em for years, and ran 8pin. I don't know maybe it's just me but I always prefered 7. I run full skip chisel too, and manicure all the rakers it is eating wood pretty fast:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Husqvarna 181se chainsaw I will lose sleep tonight, arrr! Almost fired up my truck to head up there in the am!


----------



## R2D

That would last all but two seconds after listing in my area. People sell saws for very reasonable prices out by you norm. I would have bought that one


----------



## metalspec

paccity said:


> hey got a question. what sprocket are you all runnin on your 2100's? running a 7 now with a hungry square skip. wondering if a little more chain speed would be nice. pulls great now to the point of plugging the cover in soft stuff . oh yea it's a 36. thank's .




I haven't had a chance to try an 8 on one yet... but judging from how strongly mine pull a 36" with a 7, I don't think there'd be any problem... especially with full skip.


----------



## metalspec

R2D said:


> That would last all but two seconds after listing in my area. People sell saws for very reasonable prices out by you norm. I would have bought that one



That would've been gone in two seconds in my area too!


----------



## sachsmo

8 pin and 28" in Hardwoods, bet she would like a 9 pin.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with you guy's on the be gone fast! Man still thinking and was close. Sum beech, and yes some good deals hear at times for sure! I also agree I am sure those things would eat up a 8pin easily! Sachsmo what's up!! Great to see you been awhile:msp_thumbup:


----------



## R2D

Anyone running 088's ? Kind of like to get one to see what they are all about. They are not readily available around here so the wait may be a long one for one in my price range. Is the 3120 better?


----------



## R2D

so my 2100 piston has scoring depressions. I have removed the transfer off the cylinder and attempted to buff the piston. There are no raised areas. I am resembling right now and will do another compression check. It was 145 with transfer on cylinder.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No little buddy, have to size it up first, and hoping you would want to join???? Maybe the 750 will be ready! Supposed to be a good one:rockn:



Sounds like fun. Hope to have John's 750 ready. Going to see if I can get the flywheel off today and change out that crank seal. John will need to get a chain for it.


----------



## carym2a

R2D, Looks like it should be fine after a buff job and honing Ive seen worse still going strong after a good clean up job!


----------



## R2D

carym2a said:


> R2D, Looks like it should be fine after a buff job and honing Ive seen worse still going strong after a good clean up job!



Thanks. It will be in good hands. One of our members is giving me a Christmas present  and will be doing the final touches. I also located some new thin rings with good used pistons from another member. Just might have to do another one of these in the future.


----------



## R2D

Here is one more pic for ya. When Shaun gets it, he will probably start a new thread for it. He will be doing some welding, honing, tapping, drilling, and 'tickling the ports'.


----------



## RVALUE

R2D said:


> Anyone running 088's ? Kind of like to get one to see what they are all about. They are not readily available around here so the wait may be a long one for one in my price range. Is the 3120 better?



I'd rather have 2 huskies than a stihl any day.


----------



## metalspec

RVALUE said:


> I'd rather have 2 huskies than a stihl any day.



I'd rather have ALL OF THEM!


----------



## srcarr52

R2D said:


> Here is one more pic for ya. When Shaun gets it, he will probably start a new thread for it. He will be doing some welding, honing, tapping, drilling, and 'tickling the ports'.



Finally! A saw I don't have to clean first. You better roll that thing around in the mud for a bit, I'd hate to get spoiled.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Aaron. I am hoping to get the Canon back on, and do it justice:msp_biggrin: I lean more toward the Husky side as well. I agree nice to clean saws first before you work on them, or send them off to a friend. I know I would


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok met a new friend from C-list today, he called me back about saw parts, got a new friend and fellow Husky addict, and yes I cam to the conclusion I am a Husky addict, and mostly the big ones:msp_tongue:


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok met a new friend from C-list today, he called me back about saw parts, got a new friend and fellow Husky addict, and yes I cam to the conclusion I am a Husky addict, and mostly the big ones:msp_tongue:



Hey Norm. I am not quite a husky addict yet but do understand the big saw part. I have smaller saws but they don't put the grin on my face that a 85cc or larger saw does.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nothing wrong with that Mike, not at all! I love saws, and big saws:msp_thumbup: Smallest I have anymore is my 372, love it. I do love my 660, would love to have a 166,694, 9010. 394 and a 395, that's normal eh?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nothing wrong with that Mike, not at all! I love saws, and big saws:msp_thumbup: Smallest I have anymore is my 372, love it. I do love my 660, would love to have a 166,694, 9010. 394 and a 395, that's normal eh?:hmm3grin2orange:



I couldn't part with my 064. I have had other saws in the same class and end up selling them. I am interested in the 390, 288 and 395. Hear good things about converting a 261 to a 262 by changing the piston. Could be a fun project if i ever found a blown 261


----------



## NORMZILLA44

064 is one fine saw, love em, yeah I would keep that too! Yeah 288's are sweet I always have had a love for them. The 390 forgot that on my list, but yes want that too! I have heard of the 261-262 projects, nice saws.


----------



## R2D

Got a fairly unused, used 32" bar and chain for the 2100


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Mike! My 1100 is wearing that same bar, and so is one of my 288's Nice!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Pulled my parts, or rebuild 2100 cylinder, to see how bad cylinder was. To my surprise, it was imaculate, and one maybe two minor score on the piston, think would buff right off. Bad news found out why it was hard to turn over, oxidation in the case, thinking crank bearings. Looks like water got inside or moderate moisture. Either way tons of great parts, including a 136c unlimited carb. And now I have two very clean 2100 cylinders!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mike how is that husky coming along?


----------



## R2D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mike how is that husky coming along?



Sitting on my bench collecting dust. Been doing lots of end of the year projects and one of my sons broke his arm. I got to pack in a box and send it to shaun.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal, he will get it rockin and rolling! Sorry about your son's arm. I am actually considering selling my 660, to but another big husky:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal, he will get it rockin and rolling! Sorry about your son's arm. I am actually considering selling my 660, to but another big husky:msp_biggrin:



That's your last Stihl isn't it Norm?opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes, and dam they are great saws, those 66's. Even though I have more huskies, and lean toward husky, it would be hard to part with the 66. Of all the stihl's my utmost favorite.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Pretty decent 2100, been after was at my saw shop, saw it was gone today, guy picked it up, and never has money just needs ring my friends at the shop tell me, thin ring 2100. 200 bucks, I aske Aaron first, so wating to hear back.


----------



## Ductape

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pretty decent 2100, been after was at my saw shop, saw it was gone today, guy picked it up, and never has money just needs ring my friends at the shop tell me, thin ring 2100. 200 bucks, I aske Aaron first, so wating to hear back.



2 beans ? I'd be on that like stink on poop !! :msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No kidding Scott, may be just yet!:msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pretty decent 2100, been after was at my saw shop, saw it was gone today, guy picked it up, and never has money just needs ring my friends at the shop tell me, thin ring 2100. 200 bucks, I aske Aaron first, so wating to hear back.





Ductape said:


> 2 beans ? I'd be on that like stink on poop !! :msp_w00t:



Yep. It's killin' me........but I just can't do it this close to Christmas. Afterwards if the guy still has it (dream on, I know) then maybe.....opcorn:


----------



## 70flyingv

Eccentric said:


> Yep. It's killin' me........but I just can't do it this close to Christmas. Afterwards if the guy still has it (dream on, I know) then maybe.....opcorn:



No Kidding! I just traded one of my 2100s that ran great but was real rough (broken out housing aroung the choke lever) for 1800 bf of clear cedar! Says something about our domestic market!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

70flyingv said:


> No Kidding! I just traded one of my 2100s that ran great but was real rough (broken out housing aroung the choke lever) for 1800 bf of clear cedar! Says something about our domestic market!


 Good to see you my friend:msp_thumbup: Aaron I agree, but I think if you explained to the family it's one of the finest muscle saws's ever, they would understand an IOU for Christmas:msp_tongue::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## carym2a

70flyingv said:


> No Kidding! I just traded one of my 2100s that ran great but was real rough (broken out housing aroung the choke lever) for 1800 bf of clear cedar! Says something about our domestic market!



How bads the break?


----------



## carym2a

Had a junk 2100CD give to me , scatered piston and wasted cyl, it looks as if the bearings , crank and case are good, I have most everything to make her run ,i will try and get picures posted soon


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Cary! I have an extra too, bearings bad, moisture inside, all else is real good so a great parts or build saw. Was thinking of rebuild, but it is a stock pile of great parts.


----------



## 70flyingv

carym2a said:


> How bads the break?



Hi Cary, Well it was missing a chunk of the case completely that held the support. I thought about rigging a span support for the choke lever but, it just had a small wire hanging out connected to the choke...it worked but was a bit of a pain to get ahold of once started. The guy absolutely loves the saw and really didnt care. B4 I traded it I was thinking of getting a new used case and doing a complete resto on it since it had quite a few NOS parts. Well its gone now. I still have my main 2100 and the 2101 so Im good. I do have a crazy good trade offer on the table for the 2101 that puts the trade value at $1000-$1100 liquid value so considering. 

Dave


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you my friend:msp_thumbup: Aaron I agree, but I think if you explained to the family it's one of the finest muscle saws's ever, they would understand an IOU for Christmas:msp_tongue::msp_rolleyes:



You too Norm! Almost called you yesterday as I have an offer on the table for the 2101 for trade that would include me getting an stock original non- G 090 so I am considering...Tough, I am wondering what effect the cheap chinese parts for the 090s that allow you to virtually put together an 090 for little is having on those saws. I just have noticed quite a few 090s recently selling pretty cheap? Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good to see you my friend:msp_thumbup: Aaron I agree, but I think if you explained to the family it's one of the finest muscle saws's ever, they would understand an IOU for Christmas:msp_tongue::msp_rolleyes:



Oh and one more thing...I am keeping you in mind as I put together my left over 1100,2100,2101 parts....just need to be sure I dont need them. Of course, I am sure once I let them go Murphy WILL come along!

Dave


----------



## Eccentric

70flyingv said:


> You too Norm! Almost called you yesterday as I have an offer on the table for the 2101 for trade that would include me getting an stock original non- G 090 so I am considering...Tough, I am wondering what effect the cheap chinese parts for the 090s that allow you to virtually put together an 090 for little is having on those saws. I just have noticed quite a few 090s recently selling pretty cheap? Any thoughts?
> 
> Dave



The 2100/2101 saws are much more useful than an 090. The 090 really only outdo's the big Husky's at all in the REALLY big wood and milling. Unless you're looking to flip the 090 after you get it (to get some good $$$) or you're planning on doing a lot of milling, I'd keep your Husky's instead of trading. Have you ran the 090's much?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Cary! I have an extra too, bearings bad, moisture inside, all else is real good so a great parts or build saw. Was thinking of rebuild, but it is a stock pile of great parts.



That last 2100 of yours keeps nagging my brain Norm. Did you dry it out and put something like WD-40 or ATF in the crankcase to keep mag corrosion at bay? The crankcase will rot away to nothing if left unchecked. Also, if the bearings continue to rust they'll be harder to remove/replace............and the crank can be damaged by rust too.


----------



## 70flyingv

Eccentric said:


> The 2100/2101 saws are much more useful than an 090. The 090 really only outdo's the big Husky's at all in the REALLY big wood and milling. Unless you're looking to flip the 090 after you get it (to get some good $$$) or you're planning on doing a lot of milling, I'd keep your Husky's instead of trading. Have you ran the 090's much?



Not at all on the 090's. I have never owned one and it has been my unicorn. My thought was that if I decided I didn't want it after I got it that I could flip it. I do quite a bit of milling though and used the 2100 I just traded and my 084's for that. Recently I've been using my 066 and my 372 with BB and major well done mods for that. The deal I am looking at is quite a bit more complex with the saws and involves a good chunk of money from my end so I will have to do quite a bit of inspection. Iv'e done deals with this guy b4 and some really turned out to be too good to be true and others I felt like a chump after the fact but, all in all its been a wash. My main concern was with the 090 market if there is a psych factor starting with the china parts in the event I choose to sell it?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> The 2100/2101 saws are much more useful than an 090. The 090 really only outdo's the big Husky's at all in the REALLY big wood and milling. Unless you're looking to flip the 090 after you get it (to get some good $$$) or you're planning on doing a lot of milling, I'd keep your Husky's instead of trading. Have you ran the 090's much?


 Took the words right out of my mouth, keep the Husky Dave, would not even make me think twice. Thanks Dave for considering me on parts, i would return the favor anyday my friend Aaron I know I should figure that case out, it probably has sat that way for ten years, fact it turns over is promising but I agree, and will take your advise, and use ATF then, or maybe marvel mystery oil?


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth, keep the Husky Dave, would not even make me think twice. Thanks Dave for considering me on parts, i would return the favor anyday my friend Aaron I know I should figure that case out, it probably has sat that way for ten years, fact it turns over is promising but I agree, and will take your advise, and use ATF then, or maybe marvel mystery oil?



Interesting turn tonight in a possible deal...He found out i had a 3120 so the new deal on the table is this.

From my side: the 3120 and $1000. (powerhead only)

From his side: The 090, a seriously built to the hilt 372, (4) 272s that are all complete in varying cosmetic cond. but, all turn over but, need top ends and finally 70ft. on a roll of .404 chain.

I should say that I got my last 372 from him and its unbelievable and he said this ones even better. Hmmm worth a meeting at least. I have done quite a few deals with him in the past and have found him to be right on the money strait up with telling me about the saws. Waiting for more pics before we each drive the 200 mile to meet up in the middle. I think the cash factor weighs things in my favor because of being right before Christmas. What do you think? At least I would get to keep the 2101.


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth, keep the Husky Dave, would not even make me think twice. Thanks Dave for considering me on parts, i would return the favor anyday my friend Aaron I know I should figure that case out, it probably has sat that way for ten years, fact it turns over is promising but I agree, and will take your advise, and use ATF then, or maybe marvel mystery oil?



Oh and one more thing. I have been doing some slabs recently up to 42" and been using the 3120 so the 090 would essentially replace that. tempting....


----------



## Eccentric

70flyingv said:


> Interesting turn tonight in a possible deal...He found out i had a 3120 so the new deal on the table is this.
> 
> From my side: the 3120 and $1000. (powerhead only)
> 
> From his side: The 090, a seriously built to the hilt 372, (4) 272s that are all complete in varying cosmetic cond. but, all turn over but, need top ends and finally 70ft. on a roll of .404 chain.
> 
> I should say that I got my last 372 from him and its unbelievable and he said this ones even better. Hmmm worth a meeting at least. I have done quite a few deals with him in the past and have found him to be right on the money strait up with telling me about the saws. Waiting for more pics before we each drive the 200 mile to meet up in the middle. I think the cash factor weighs things in my favor because of being right before Christmas. What do you think? At least I would get to keep the 2101.



DO IT! You're doing VERY well in that deal. I may be interested in one of those rebuilder 272's down the road a bit as well. Same with the .404 chain.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## homelitejim

What do you all think about the 288xp? I am thinking about giving up the 2100 and replacing it with a 288, I really have no need for the 2100 and have kept it because it is 6 cubes and one of the best huskys made. I am thinning the herd and I think I am going to get a good assortment of reliable firewood saws. As of now I am looking at a 288, stihl 064, stihl 044, and a husky 359, all about the same price. I hear the 288 can be temperamental but would like your opinions.


----------



## 7hpjim

homelitejim said:


> What do you all think about the 288xp? I am thinking about giving up the 2100 and replacing it with a 288, I really have no need for the 2100 and have kept it because it is 6 cubes and one of the best huskys made. I am thinning the herd and I think I am going to get a good assortment of reliable firewood saws. As of now I am looking at a 288, stihl 064, stihl 044, and a husky 359, all about the same price. I hear the 288 can be temperamental but would like your opinions.



What do you mean by "temperamental??


----------



## homelitejim

7hpjim said:


> What do you mean by "temperamental??



I asked a shop owner who has a few and he said they were a delicate flower, prone to spinning bearings in the case, throttle linkage needing tuned(?), and easily burnt pistons and cylinders. I do not need a headache saw, I have plenty, what I have heard is that they are a strong saw and a favorite logging saw with people who use them. Just want to be set straight.


----------



## 7hpjim

I have 2 running 281's, 1-181 running and a 288, but now that I have this new info I'm gonna dump em!!!...................................
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................:hmm3grin2orange:......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................




NOT!!!!


----------



## 7hpjim

homelitejim said:


> I asked a shop owner who has a few and he said they were a delicate flower, prone to spinning bearings in the case, throttle linkage needing tuned(?), and easily burnt pistons and cylinders. I do not need a headache saw, I have plenty, what I have heard is that they are a strong saw and a favorite logging saw with people who use them. Just want to be set straight.



Sounds like the owner is forming an opinion on this particular model form working on traded in thrashed on trade in saws!


----------



## paccity

homelitejim said:


> What do you all think about the 288xp? I am thinking about giving up the 2100 and replacing it with a 288, I really have no need for the 2100 and have kept it because it is 6 cubes and one of the best huskys made. I am thinning the herd and I think I am going to get a good assortment of reliable firewood saws. As of now I am looking at a 288, stihl 064, stihl 044, and a husky 359, all about the same price. I hear the 288 can be temperamental but would like your opinions.



jim, they are no more temperamental than anything else. i use my 288 more than any other i have . and other than a broke ign wire not a problem . if it;s a solid saw to start with i will continue to be a good saw for a long time. p.s. keep the 2100. you will miss it after it's gone.


----------



## homelitejim

paccity said:


> jim, they are no more temperamental than anything else. i use my 288 more than any other i have . and other than a broke ign wire not a problem . if it;s a solid saw to start with i will continue to be a good saw for a long time. p.s. keep the 2100. you will miss it after it's gone.



I had that problem before with the 2100 but its second coming was not as sweet, the 2100 is gone and a 288 will be here tomorrow as long as I do not have a bad craigslist experience. I truly expect the 288 to fill the void left by the 2100, I really do not need anything that big, I do not mill and most of my other saws can handle any tree I run up against. I just felt I needed a husky in the stable, but one I would use.


----------



## jjramrod

*read this carefully*



ozflea said:


> Well it won't go cold while ever i'm alive
> 
> I recall you a bet i placed with a few loggers or cutters whatever you wish to call them mind you there are good and bad cutters some shouldn't even be in the bush.
> 
> I had some cutters i used to call and see at Buchanan at the back of Maitland in the Hunter Valley of NSW who were cutting fence posts plus pit props and borks now after watching these fellas doin' their thing i decided the fellas needed a challenge so here was the deal,
> If there 090 Stihl could beat my brand new out of the box Mac 125c cutting the length of the bork then they had a brand new 125c as a free prize but if i beat them and there 090 they would have to buy the 125c ......... saws started after draging the 125 out of its box for the first time assembled fuel and oiled started tuned and made ready to run ......... raced that 090 and sold 4 Mac 125c in one go.
> 
> Dont tell me 090's are quick in stock form and even with the governers wound right open the Mac beat them with a brand new stock chain and the saw wasn't even run in engine wise.
> 
> Mind you had i lost the race i would have lost my job as the saw belonged to the company that employed me.
> Thats what i call puttin' ya money were ya mouth is or put up or shut up.
> 
> McBob.


 did you notice that he said he tuned it i bet he didnt tune the stihl or disable the governer
Without both saws being tuned the same way its not a fair competition


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth, keep the Husky Dave, would not even make me think twice. Thanks Dave for considering me on parts, i would return the favor anyday my friend Aaron I know I should figure that case out, it probably has sat that way for ten years, fact it turns over is promising but I agree, and will take your advise, and use ATF then, or maybe marvel mystery oil?



ATF thinned with kerosene (basically what Marvel Mystery Oil is in my opinion), or some MMO would be fine. Pull the spark plug and pour some down the hole. Turn the engine over with the plug still out. Remove the carb and pour some down the throat with the piston up as far as it will go (so the piston skirt is above the port....giving you a straight shot to the crankcase). turn the engine over so more while tilting the powerhead to the left and to the right. Put the plug back in...........................and *tag the saw so that nobody pulls the rope with all that oil in there*. BAD things can happen if it hydrolocks when somebody pulls it through...


----------



## homelitejim

well no luck on the 288, oh well, I am a Stihl guy and should just stay in my stable, of course old mag does not apply as the only good old mag Stihl is the 056 Mag. When it comes to the old big saws I am an American made kind of guy.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well Dave, you know me and 2100's-01's I will keep mine till the end of time. I would definately keep the 2101, 3120 is a great saw hard to get rid of that too, but the pot is pretty sweet! Homy Jim I understand, as long as you are happy, and I agree with Frasier, and 7hpjim, bulletproof! I will tell ya first hand I have seen 288's go through things that a saw should never have to, and walk away strong and running like a SOB! One of the best ever built saws of any brand, strong, and will oil and pull even a 42inch bar. Strong, you know me too on the 66 love, the 288 will test your faith against a 66, they are that good. Aaron thanks on the recipe, you think you can salvage bearings? I would like to say a big thank you for a favor I never even asked for. All our V-stack, and k&N adapter talk, and being harder to find, I get a text message from Cary yesterday, he found a V-stack at the saw shop, he had already grabbed it, and it's in the mail to me, what can I say but thank you, and a pal is a pal, that is a friend for sure! That is what I love about this place, and why I love our handfull of really good threads, and fine friends, thank you Cary


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well Dave, you know me and 2100's-01's I will keep mine till the end of time. I would definately keep the 2101, 3120 is a great saw hard to get rid of that too, but the pot is pretty sweet! Homy Jim I understand, as long as you are happy, and I agree with Frasier, and 7hpjim, bulletproof! I will tell ya first hand I have seen 288's go through things that a saw should never have to, and walk away strong and running like a SOB! One of the best ever built saws of any brand, strong, and will oil and pull even a 42inch bar. Strong, you know me too on the 66 love, the 288 will test your faith against a 66, they are that good. *Aaron thanks on the recipe, you think you can salvage bearings?* I would like to say a big thank you for a favor I never even asked for. All our V-stack, and k&N adapter talk, and being harder to find, I get a text message from Cary yesterday, he found a V-stack at the saw shop, he had already grabbed it, and it's in the mail to me, what can I say but thank you, and a pal is a pal, that is a friend for sure! That is what I love about this place, and why I love our handfull of really good threads, and fine friends, thank you Cary



Norm my friend bearings are cheap enough that we'd be money ahead by replacing them if they're corroded. The saw will be easier to take apart if they're not getting any more corroded in the mean time however.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Buddy, makes sense, and thank you! I am wondering to sell the 660, and buy a 395? Am I sounding like a big husky lover or something:wink2:


----------



## Alex D

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well Dave, you know me and 2100's-01's I will keep mine till the end of time. I would definately keep the 2101, 3120 is a great saw hard to get rid of that too, but the pot is pretty sweet! Homy Jim I understand, as long as you are happy, and I agree with Frasier, and 7hpjim, bulletproof! I will tell ya first hand I have seen 288's go through things that a saw should never have to, and walk away strong and running like a SOB! One of the best ever built saws of any brand, strong, and will oil and pull even a 42inch bar. Strong, you know me too on the 66 love, the 288 will test your faith against a 66, they are that good. Aaron thanks on the recipe, you think you can salvage bearings? I would like to say a big thank you for a favor I never even asked for. All our V-stack, and k&N adapter talk, and being harder to find, I get a text message from Cary yesterday, he found a V-stack at the saw shop, he had already grabbed it, and it's in the mail to me, what can I say but thank you, and a pal is a pal, that is a friend for sure! That is what I love about this place, and why I love our handfull of really good threads, and fine friends, thank you Cary



Bit offtopic but what the hell you know those little metal rollers inside bearings?? Now not sure about the ones in chainsaws but cant see why the quality of metal be different but ones from trucks, cars etc... make excellent knife material. Properly melted down and everything- need a skilled metallurgist or blacksmith though etc... but the material its free or real cheap at scrapyards knives made from them hold an excellent edge easily shave the hair of your arm and stay sharp throughout skinning unlike the crap from china.


----------



## Eccentric

Alex D said:


> Bit offtopic but what the hell you know those little metal rollers inside bearings?? Now not sure about the ones in chainsaws but cant see why the quality of metal be different but ones from trucks, cars etc... make excellent knife material. Properly melted down and everything- need a skilled metallurgist or blacksmith though etc... but the material its free or real cheap at scrapyards knives made from them hold an excellent edge easily shave the hair of your arm and stay sharp throughout skinning unlike the crap from china.



They're high speed bearings. Quality of the steel should be the same as the automotive bearings (or better). I know a guy who's a blacksmith. I oughta ask him sometime once I build up a bucket full of old saw bearings. Need to get caught up with the man anyways. He's the guy who gave me my 'basket case' 031AV back in 1984 or so when I was 11 (and started my connection with chainsaws). He also sold me my 66 Bronco a few years later (again.............wish I still had it). If you watch Mythbusters and have seen the episodes where they tried to get hammers to shatter by striking two together.........................well you'd have seen the fellow I'm talking about. The Mythbusters crew visited him for input. The man knows his metals.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Buddy, makes sense, and thank you! I am wondering to sell the 660, and buy a 395? Am I sounding like a big husky lover or something:wink2:



That's a tough one bro. You already have the 660 and it's a good working saw. Much as it goes against my 'grain' to say it.............................you'd probably be better off (money ahead) just keeping the 660 vs selling it and then finding a good 395XP. Now if you could work out a trade with somebody like MasterMind............then you may yet get your 395 afterall.


----------



## carym2a

Eccentric said:


> That's a tough one bro. You already have the 660 and it's a good working saw. Much as it goes against my 'grain' to say it.............................you'd probably be better off (money ahead) just keeping the 660 vs selling it and then finding a good 395XP. Now if you could work out a trade with somebody like MasterMind............then you may yet get your 395 afterall.



Or keep the working saw 660 and get a very good used 395XP from one of the weekend cookie cutters:msp_wink:


----------



## jjramrod

After reading through this thread and knowing you are decent guys i was wondering if anyone here would be interested in a ported 084av with low compression and a couple bars id trade it even up for a 090 id like the one with the handle that goes right over the top of the saw the old style i guess it can be in the same condition as the 084 not running but complete with a 30 inch sprocket nose bar or bigger i really just want it for parts for mine and i know how you guys love these big saws maybe not quite as much as i do but i know you guys really love your saws and so do i so from one old saw guy to another bunch of saw guys can any of ya help me out and maybe ill help you out at the same time thanks yall and god bless


----------



## jjramrod

NORMZILLA44 said:


> One of the thing I feel is unique with the 2100-01 Neil is they can cut anything the bigger saws can like a 3120, 880 and run up to a 60 in bar. I can run the 2101 all day, I may be tired but I can do it, it may cut the giant stuff slower than a 3120, but I have yet to meet anyone that can run a 3120, or a 880 all day, in real work conditions. But 660-2101 yeah buddy!



Ill say this i have yet to meet a saw i wont run all day i have run both saws you mentioned all day with no problem i have also run a base still 090 not av all day and loved it yeah maybe after your done your arms keep shaking and your ears are ringing but its worth it running those saws nothing beats it


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!


----------



## carym2a

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents!



Gents? To early to start insults. Good Morning:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jjramrod said:


> Ill say this i have yet to meet a saw i wont run all day i have run both saws you mentioned all day with no problem i have also run a base still 090 not av all day and loved it yeah maybe after your done your arms keep shaking and your ears are ringing but its worth it running those saws nothing beats it


 True, as I to have not run many saws I did not like The old 090 over the top handle, old school unique, hope you find one my friend. Aaron true, I would break even, sell the 660, and had the lead like I mentioned when I saw you as the same price, but like you say I know what I got, and nothing wrong with it. Cary may just do that, best of both worlds, own both would love too! Cary the v-satck came today thanks so much! I will get the check off, was not waiting on the part, I know you are stand up Just been crazy lately, I will get it off asap!


----------



## carym2a

Glad the V- stack got there so fast, just like a kid with a new toy, so shiney


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> True, as I to have not run many saws I did not like The old 090 over the top handle, old school unique, hope you find one my friend. Aaron true, I would break even, sell the 660, and had the lead like I mentioned when I saw you as the same price, but like you say I know what I got, and nothing wrong with it. Cary may just do that, best of both worlds, own both would love too! Cary the v-satck came today thanks so much! I will get the check off, was not waiting on the part, I know you are stand up Just been crazy lately, I will get it off asap!



Norm didja see John grinning while holding his 'new' Homelite 750 this afternoon? That made my day. I should have snapped a pic of him holding that big Homelite with the 48" Cannon on it. Left my phone back at the truck however...


----------



## carym2a

48" cannon, UGH!!!! bar envy I nothin over 42":msp_crying::bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yep love the shine Cary! I also agree on the bar envy. Aaron I know I was thinking pic as well!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yep love the shine Cary! I also agree on the bar envy. Aaron I know I was thinking pic as well!



We MUST get some pics and vid of John running that old beast in some big oak. I want some run time with that big bar on that saw too...


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> We MUST get some pics and vid of John running that old beast in some big oak. I want some run time with that big bar on that saw too...



Most important, VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RVALUE

carym2a said:


> Gents? To early to start insults. Good Morning:msp_biggrin:



Vents?


----------



## carym2a

RVALUE said:


> Vents?



Good morning Vents :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good morning indeed my friends. A little sore and tired, good hard run with the dogs yesterday, we got a nice pig. Aaron we may be able to sell tickets for that one:msp_biggrin: Jim Aaron will have to help me on the video, oh wait he will be wanting to cut Oh yeah can't wait for some more big wood.:wink2:


----------



## homelitejim

This dad gum shooting crap has me spending my money at my gun dealer instead of my saw dealer.


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> This dad gum shooting crap has me spending my money at my gun dealer instead of my saw dealer.



BTDT.......:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I hear ya Jim.


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy folks!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy right back! If I sell my 660, what husky to ad next, another 2100, a 395, 394, 385. Hmmmm decisions.


----------



## RandyMac

395


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Howdy right back! If I sell my 660, what husky to ad next, another 2100, a 395, 394, 385. Hmmmm decisions.



THINK PARTS, 395xp easy as pie, the rest not so, I like the 395, parts aren't
to bad as far as $ and you can get them with in a week. 2100's are getting really rough to get parts forbut I sure like them damn things :msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> 395


 Arrrrrr! Hello my friend!:cool2: Cary I agree me to as you know on the 2100's!


----------



## RandyMac

I liked the 390s I ran and the 394s, lots of snap.

Arrrr!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I can dig it arrr! I am not to into selling saws I like to keep them, but Husky tends to have my favor, the 66 is very strong, dependable, great saw I love it. But ahh my love for Huskies. But if I end up keeping the 66 it won't break my heart either. Just happened a cherry 395 is close, and I can get enough for my 66, to buy the 395. I am just being patient, figure if it will happen it will. But always love input from my friends, and am one who listens to them. So far favor is for the 395


----------



## homelitejim

I had a mini 2 man GTG at the house yesterday, Justin brought by a thick piece of yellow pine which was frozen. Here is the 056 Mag II.

[video=youtube;NHF2xuy2qe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHF2xuy2qe0[/video]


----------



## homelitejim

Here was the small saw of the day, SP81.

[video=youtube;Ozw_VNeZwWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozw_VNeZwWY[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim sounds great, and fun! Vids did not show? Anyway cool beans my friend. My 660 will be gone tomorrow, and my friends in Redding will go look at and grab that 395 for me!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The mighty 660 is gone, sold it today. Can't complain like I told Parmeter, dam good saws, great saws. I am just a Husky man for the most part, so the 395 is on the way, have it this weekend!:cool2::msp_smile:


----------



## Ductape

Congrats Norm......... I look forward to the pics !


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The mighty 660 is gone, sold it today. Can't complain like I told Parmeter, dam good saws, great saws. I am just a Husky man for the most part, so the 395 is on the way, have it this weekend!:cool2::msp_smile:



Hey Norm. Yeah let us know how you like it in comparison to the 660. I currently have 2 066s and am thinking about selling one and replacing it with a 395 just to have the diversity.

Dave


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks fellas, and picked it up tonight, it looks great, pics will follow soon!


----------



## WidowMaker1

Merry Xmas to you Norm if i don't get to say it latter. Great saws the 395, I have 2 of them.... there bloody awesome !


----------



## metalspec

Out on a job today... Didn't get to use her, but it's better to have more saw than not enough saw.


----------



## WidowMaker1

some 395 for ya brother 

[video=youtube;KbXGbjA1aL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXGbjA1aL4[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dave will do my friend, little comparison. Kain awesome and I agree. Ran the 288 a bit today, it is a running SOB! Love em tons of torque, great chain speed.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dave will do my friend, little comparison. Kain awesome and I agree. Ran the 288 a bit today, it is a running SOB! Love em tons of torque, great chain speed.:msp_thumbsup:



Where'd you go cutting today Norm? Has John ran his 750 yet?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Westside after our hunt, and not sure if he has yet. I can't wait to:msp_thumbsup: Sounds like a big Oak came down by Bette's and then we still have the one on cow mountain to drop


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Opened my shed today bunch of orange:cool2: Put a smile on my face, thanks to Cary I have the k&N set up on my 2101 with the velocity stack:msp_thumbsup: Ran that 288 yesterday man what a strong saw, and fast. I have not had a chance to run my new 395 needed to sharpen chain, and was in a hurry yesterday to get all my dogs and gear loaded, so grabbed the 288 which was ready to go.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Merry Christmas, from the land of huskies


----------



## homelitejim

merry Christmas.


----------



## carym2a

And a Merry Christmas to all the gang, wonder what type of chain is the best for ham, hummmm got to think about that one


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same right back Jim, and Cary I am not going to lie I'm in tall cotton with saws, but if a new one was laying under the tree this morning I would be, well like a kid at Christmas


----------



## leeha

Merry Christmas to all.






Lee


----------



## metalspec

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same to both of you, and thanks!


----------



## Eccentric

Merry Christmas to all my brothers here in the 6 cube + club.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You to buddy, and 6 cubes I love it


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


 There it is!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## leeha

Eccentric said:


> Merry Christmas to all my brothers here in the 6 cube + club.




Can i be in the 6 cube + club,
I think i might have one.:hmm3grin2orange:




Lee


----------



## Eccentric

leeha said:


> Can i be in the 6 cube + club,
> I think i might have one.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Lee



Well Lee....................we'll let you in on a trial basis. Gotta show some proof (such as a video of 14 166's idling........or maybe the same thing with a buncha 7 cube Homelites). Nobody here's ever seen any alleged 'big saws' of yours.


----------



## Mastermind

leeha said:


> Can i be in the 6 cube + club,
> I think i might have one.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee




I wanna be a member too.......I might be able to dig up a 6......or even a 7 cube saw.


----------



## metalspec

leeha said:


> Can i be in the 6 cube + club,
> I think i might have one.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Lee





Mastermind said:


> I wanna be a member too.......I might be able to dig up a 6......or even a 7 cube saw.



I think you're both bluffing... Let's see some proof...


----------



## metalspec

Eccentric said:


> Well Lee....................we'll let you in on a trial basis. Gotta show some proof (such as a video of 14 166's idling........or maybe the same thing with a buncha 7 cube Homelites). Nobody here's ever seen any alleged 'big saws' of yours.



I've only heard of said video... Maybe we need a link to it to refresh our memories. 

Or maybe we need one with a bunch of 2100's idling!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lee, Randy long time no see, great to see you! And everyone else of course:cool2: The idling part, I am not gonna lie, sometimes I fire em up to hear them run, and yes had all of them idling at once one morning, music to my ears, not Jeanne's or my neighboor:hmm3grin2orange: Heres the new memeber, and here is a pic of the 2101, new v-stack thanks to Cary, and the K&N.


----------



## Modifiedmark

Hey Norm, dont know if you seen this, but I picked this ole thing up a few weeks back. 

These things any good?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Site moving slow, try again here we go, pics.


----------



## carym2a

Hell ya they'r good, I drink millers too. Um has that old saw ever been used? I think she needs a old 3rivit 42" cannon hangin out front:msp_tongue:


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Site moving slow, try again here we go, pics.



OK Norm, Very nice K&N looks awsome same as my 272, and what a clean 395, have you got to work it yet?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Having trouble down loading heres another.


----------



## carym2a

Hey Norm, is that a 36"bar on the 395? what rim ya going to run?


----------



## Modifiedmark

carym2a said:


> Hell ya they'r good, I drink millers too. Um has that old saw ever been used? I think she needs a old 3rivit 42" cannon hangin out front:msp_tongue:



Livin the High Life, can't beat that. 

Not sure I need a 42" on this one here in the midwest, I'll take one though if someones got one. 

That bar that is on it is a 36" 404 in a Homelite mount and I'm giving it to Cbfarmall for one of his old Homelites. I'll probably put a 3/8's 32" on it since I have one here for it. 

Its apart right now just fixing a few old saw things on it, waiting for the rest of the new antivibe mounts to show up for it, then it can go back together.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Mark that thing is gorgeous, nice saw and find my friend:msp_thumbsup: To say they are one of the best, well don't want to sound like a broken record:cool2: Best saw I ever had in my hands. The 395 looked like it still had half of the first tank of fuel in it, it looks like a 2004, and sat for a bit. Still had the price skew sticker on it. Not one scractch anywhere. Air filter was even free of dust. Bar was obviousilly off another saw. 550.00 out the door.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Think it is a 36, just eyeballed it quick, 7pin 3/8. Mark once again man nice saw!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Modifiedmark

Norm, I had been looking for a 2100 for sometime, every since I got rid of my 1100. Didnt really want the 1100 to go but some guy here wanted it pretty bad and the 1100 has some design issues I didnt like. 

Took a while to find the "right" 2100 but think it was worth the wait.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Site moving slow, try again here we go, pics.



















Lookin' good Norm. I see you've got your K&N on the big Husky. Your 'new' 395XP looks really clean. Can't wait to run it. Can't wait to run the 2101XP either.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Mark, and yes I will say looks like the right one:msp_thumbsup: Glad it worked out my friend. Other than the plastic upper handle, and no manual oiler, you know of any or many other differences Mark? I know the pull starter is thinner. I know these saws pretty well now, but still learning and love all the input. I have the 2101, a 2100 parts or build saw, and my 1100. Aaron thanks, yes we are going to have some fun, we need to line up the day to fall the big oka, and looks like a good one came down at Bette'S! Figured you as game eh? PS it was a pleasant surprise to see the 395 has a tilly on it! Surprised me, but made me happy.


----------



## Modifiedmark

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Mark, and yes I will say looks like the right one:msp_thumbsup: Glad it worked out my friend. Other than the plastic upper handle, and no manual oiler, you know of any or many other differences Mark? I know the pull starter is thinner. I know these saws pretty well now, but still learning and love all the input. I have the 2101, a 2100 parts or build saw, and my 1100. Aaron thanks, yes we are going to have some fun, we need to line up the day to fall the big oka, and looks like a good one came down at Bette'S! Figured you as game eh? PS it was a pleasant surprise to see the 395 has a tilly on it! Surprised me, but made me happy.



I believe the 1100 had a different ign and flywheel, thats why the starter parts were different. Mine was a mishmash of parts and had a 2100 style starter and ign on it. The case is different as well as the 2100 used a different throttle linkage and had mounts for it cast into the cast and the 1100 didnt have that. 

The throttle linkage was a mess on the 1100 and was my main gripe with that saw. Parts are NLA and all the used ones were worn out junk as well so I ended up converting it to a one piece throttle wire like my Poulan 5200 has and its still working today that way. 

The throttle linkage on the 2100 looks like Husqvarna sent it to Germany to be over engineered but at least it actually works well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great info Mark! I forgot about the ignition. Did not know that about the linkage. We have been talking here, as many 2100's as now are on the road again, be real nice for a aftermarket supplier to bring some parts out. Luckily for the 2100 I have been able to find all I need. Cary was saying there may be talks of P&C kits, and as you know that being the hardest part to find. I have 2 cylinders and a piston on my shelf. Definately will hang on too. Be nice for NWP or someone to at least make some plastic, like the air filter covers, and some metal side covers. Have you checked the pto side crank seal Mark? two of three I picked up had needed replacment. Also the tank vent Jim had showed us the Echo tank vent works perfect on the 2100, as I went to get a new one, and that is no longer available.


----------



## Modifiedmark

I did have this saw running before I took it apart, it appears to not have any air leaks, crank seals included. If they need changed later, there not hard to do. 

I thought you might have seen the thread I started on this 2100 as it had a plug for the tank vent and used a vented cap which was leaking. I'm using a rubber grommet in the tank vent hole with a Poulan duckbill line connector with a Homelite duckbill valve on it with a piece of tygon through the grommet. I'll try to photo that setup later.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf Not sure if you had this PDF yet Mark. Thanks to Greg back in page 103. I try and keep it up for friends. Back to the 395, I was surprised it has A tilotson carb. Pleasant surprise though, looks like its an 2004.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bouncing back with sites and Facebook:msp_w00t: I get confused at times LOL! You started a thread with your new 2100 correct, that the one you are refering too? If so think I have been there, thought so not sure.


----------



## Modifiedmark

NORMZILLA44 said:


> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf Not sure if you had this PDF yet Mark. Thanks to Greg back in page 103. I try and keep it up for friends. Back to the 395, I was surprised it has A tilotson carb. Pleasant surprise though, looks like its an 2004.



I had one but saved this one also to see if there different. 

Thanks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal, welcome found your thread, and will be tuned in


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cleaned out the shed and ran all the saws today. I think Orange is my favorite color now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## metalspec

Sweet collection Norm! Love the Cannon bar!


----------



## metalspec

Nice k&n set up too


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks they are my favorite, if I had the cash, that's all I would run. It is a 30in off my 660, sweet thing all I had to do was put on the adapter to take up the slop, and it bolts right from Stihl to Husky, another reason to spend a little more. More versatile now its on my 372 and happy.


----------



## metalspec

Looks great on there! I wish I could afford a few more Cannon bars myself. Definitely gonna have to invest in some of those adaptors... I have quite a few stihl bars. It would be nice to be able to use them on some of my huskys


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Same here want some more Canons. Yeah the adapters are pretty sweet, beats having to buy several different bars I guess for sure. Thanks on the K&N I am liking them too. My 288 came with one from my friend, and the only downfall on the 2100's was the stock air filter I think, glad for the K&N there, and Cary found me a v-stack so I am liking it. I just noticed on my 395 it has the hose clamp style stock husky filter, a K&N will go right on without adapter or anything, it's already there pretty sweet.


----------



## leeha

Saweeeet line up of saws Norm.
Gotta love thems fullwraps.




Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lee thank brother, great to see ya!


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cleaned out the shed and ran all the saws today. I think Orange is my favorite color now:msp_biggrin:



Nice!!! So get this...Small world....I am out working on a site today milling some cedar slabs and it turns out that Stihl Andy (Lakeside) lives directly across the street! So I will be out there all weekend milling and see if we can have a mini GTG. Who knows maybe i can convert him to the Husky camp after I let him run my 2100 or my built 372...Well, maybe not but, at least I can pick his brain a bit. Have learned alot from his old posts!

Dave


----------



## NORMZILLA44

That's awesome Dave, met so many great people here, become real good friends. Mini GTG that is awesome, glad you guys met up and live close.


----------



## leeha

Back at ya Norm.
Here's a vid that will stir you Huskys guys pot.

14 166's idling

Lee


----------



## ELECT6845

leeha said:


> Back at ya Norm.
> Here's a vid that will stir you Huskys guys pot.
> 
> 14 166's idling
> 
> Lee



Very nice, sounds like a fuel car. SWEET


----------



## metalspec

leeha said:


> Back at ya Norm.
> Here's a vid that will stir you Huskys guys pot.
> 
> 14 166's idling
> 
> Lee




ok ok.... now I believe you... :hmm3grin2orange:

That will always be one of my favorite videos!

My one and a half year old son was sitting beside me watching it with me ... he kept pointing at the screen going "vrroom vrrooom!"

Awesome video Lee!!!


----------



## metalspec

70flyingv said:


> Nice!!! So get this...Small world....I am out working on a site today milling some cedar slabs and it turns out that Stihl Andy (Lakeside) lives directly across the street! So I will be out there all weekend milling and see if we can have a mini GTG. Who knows maybe i can convert him to the Husky camp after I let him run my 2100 or my built 372...Well, maybe not but, at least I can pick his brain a bit. Have learned alot from his old posts!
> 
> Dave




That's pretty sweet! I learned a lot from Andy too! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That's awesome Dave, met so many great people here, become real good friends. Mini GTG that is awesome, glad you guys met up and live close.



We spent the first half of the day milling slabs and the second half over at Andys house and shop. All I can say is WOW...Andys shop is like a machinists wet dream!!! Extremely Intelligent and funny guy. My buddy John and Miki were with me and we just hung on Andys every word. Was trying to think of the best intelligent questions to ask him. Could have stayed there a week and kept learning stuff!!!


----------



## carym2a

ELECT6845 said:


> Very nice, sounds like a fuel car. SWEET



I dare say You have a real CAD thing going on bro:cool2:, umm Mama must have been to town at that time .:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lee what can I say WOW! Very Very impressive Man one saw I still want a 153 and 166. But 14 love it. Some were so good I could have several of them. Very nice. Dave that is cool stuff my friend about Andy, I know what you mean it's like the feeling of being a kid at the biggest toy store, just trying to take it all in! Sounds like one great guy.


----------



## leeha

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Lee what can I say WOW! Very Very impressive Man one saw I still want a 153 and 166. But 14 love it. Some were so good I could have several of them. Very nice. Dave that is cool stuff my friend about Andy, I know what you mean it's like the feeling of being a kid at the biggest toy store, just trying to take it all in! Sounds like one great guy.




Norm, Did you notice what page number we are on.




Lee


----------



## sachsmo

Kewl,

I gots to get in on 166!


----------



## sachsmo

I like the video of the 8 166s best.


Nothing against more, but it was one of the first ones I watched after we got a surround sound for the 'puter.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Indeed I did see. And what life's all about to me, My girl, my great friends, and my dogs who are among me best! Without such great friends, there never would have been 166 pages, sipping some fine whiskey, Salute to you all, happy new year:kilt:


----------



## WidowMaker1

Happy New year norm ...and regulars


----------



## paccity

happy new year all. be safe.


----------



## carym2a

From one of the regulars to rest of the regulars , Happy New Year


----------



## metalspec

Happy new year to all!


----------



## metalspec

paccity said:


> happy new year all. be safe.



That's a great picture! How long is that bar? Looks longer than 60"!


----------



## paccity

metalspec said:


> That's a great picture! How long is that bar? Looks longer than 60"!


----------



## metalspec

paccity said:


>



Oh I get it now... heh heh... got me :redface:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Kain thanks my friend great to see you! Thanks all my other friends, same to you guys. Frasier man sweet bar and saw!!! We are still on page 166


----------



## WidowMaker1

No worries, you too brother... hope all is well over that ways. stay safe


----------



## metalspec

Figured we could use a few more pics...

my nicest 2100..










.

New .404-8 rim





.


----------



## Nardoo

Well Norm, I chimed in on page 4 and sadly, have had nothing to add since. Enjoyed reading though! Well, today I think I finally joined your club - 2100's count too don't they? I'll take some pics when it gets light. 

Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet Al, great to see you, and hell yes they do!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

WidowMaker1 said:


> No worries, you too brother... hope all is well over that ways. stay safe


 Thanks my friend!! And hey Metalspec sweet saw


----------



## Nardoo

OK, gosh darn hot here so had to work fast. Yesterday the top temperature was mid 40's C - that is over 110 degrees F for you guys. The asphalt on the roads was melting around here making an awful mess. Working on saws is not much fun either. Going to be a little hotter today.
Here is my booty. A complete running 2100 that needs a clean up and a set of rings. Not sure I will be able to find those thin rings so may go with a Meteor piston. 
Second saw is in pieces and is actually in much better condition. Trouble is, the big 
-end rod bearing is shot. Will need a new crank - not sure how tough that will be to find. Also missing its air filter cover but otherwise complete. The piston and cylinder are excellent and show avearge wear. Should be able to make two running saws with a bit of luck.
Anyone ever seen a big-end bearing let loose before? 






















Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, nice score Al! I will ask around on the rings, have seen thin rings for sale before. The bearing never heard of that happening. Very nice saws love to see them both going!


----------



## Nardoo

Thanks Norm, got them from a real nice you fellow and I was so pleased, I gave him more than he was asking. We were both happy! In fact I got a real nice 480 CD from his mate last year, too. I will report back when I have made some progress.


Al.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

2 Piston Rings Husqvarna 2100 2101 298 394 501612702 | eBay Maybe hear Al, not sure just saw this on ebay.


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my friend!! And hey Metalspec sweet saw



Thanks Norm!


----------



## Nardoo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> 2 Piston Rings Husqvarna 2100 2101 298 394 501612702 | eBay Maybe hear Al, not sure just saw this on ebay.



Thanks Norm but I am wondering if they are the thin rings or the thicker version. Am I right thinking some of the later saws had thicker ring pistons?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome both of ya Metal spec, and Al. Metalspec whats your first name? Al that I am not an expert on, my late model 2101 is thin ring, I have seen both versions. Do not know if it was later model only or both I will pull up the pdf from the thread may help ya. I know I have seen both ring sets for sale, the link of the guy I gave you above, claims to have many old Husky parts may be worth an email to him.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf Al here is the pdf for the manual for the 2100. Its here on page 103


----------



## Nardoo

Norm, he is a regular supplier of new Husky stuff to me and is very reliable. His prices look high to you guys stateside but with his minute international shipping charges it is way cheaper for me to buy from him than the Husqvarna dealer nearby. And he is actually quicker. Go figure. 
I will send him an inquiry. Pity he's not a sponsor here.

Al.


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Metalspec whats your first name?



Name's Craig


----------



## torinocobra

I have been trying to figure out if the different cylinders that came with the variations of 2100/2101/298 are different or the same. The ipls I have seen haven't listed a part number for just the cylinder, only a piston and cylinder as a set and with the thin ring and thick ring pistons I wonder if the cylinders were different over the years. I port mapped a 833/2c cylinder, which came as a top end kit for a 298, and a 833/2b cylinder which came on a 2100 with a thin ring. Not sure if the piston was original though. Both of these are exactly the same. I suppose the c and b could be size grading. I am looking for input from those in the know. Or a link to the thread that has discussed this specifically before.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Al, great to hear and know this of him. Craig awesome nice to meet you! Torinocobra, not sure of many if any changes, maybe some porting seem same or close to me, but I am no cylinder expert. My go too for that type of question=Randy Mastermind.


----------



## ZeroJunk

I needed this like another hole in my head. For all practical purposes it's new. I'm not sure I'm man enough to start the thing. It will be next week before I can play with it.


----------



## torinocobra

ZeroJunk said:


> I needed this like another hole in my head. For all practical purposes it's new. I'm not sure I'm man enough to start the thing. It will be next week before I can play with it.



I think you got a good deal on that, compared to some of the prices they have been going for on there.:msp_wink: Especially since you got to save on shipping. Very nice saw.


----------



## metalspec

ZeroJunk said:


> I needed this like another hole in my head. For all practical purposes it's new. I'm not sure I'm man enough to start the thing. It will be next week before I can play with it.



Looks like a good candidate for some decal measurements for duplication! 

Nice saw!!!


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

Sent my 2100XP thin ring to Phil's today for major port/polishing the saw is done in complete Mossy Oak over the entire case and a first here at Cascade Saw. Saw is due back mid Feb. Have photos can't load squat:msp_angry: PM me the saw is on my shop page on fb


----------



## paccity

here ya go terry.


----------



## andydodgegeek

paccity said:


> here ya go terry.



Be carefull where you set that thing down. I would hate to see it get run over out in the woods. That thing looks really cool, I want one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Zero junk, beautiful saw my friend! Terry saw it on your page, awesome!!!


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Zero junk, beautiful saw my friend! Terry saw it on your page, awesome!!!



Thanks team Norm bless you and your dogs


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

paccity said:


> here ya go terry.



Paccity gets free BBQ anytime...thanks again brother


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

andydodgegeek said:


> Be carefull where you set that thing down. I would hate to see it get run over out in the woods. That thing looks really cool, I want one.



Thank's Mossy Oak is the color getting the snot ported out of it at Phil's famous port man here in the PNW in racing chainsaws for many years.


-Cascade Saw


----------



## HittinSteel

This arrived the other day


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Terry thank you my friend, for the kind words. Great Pictures. Hittin steel nice saw!


----------



## HittinSteel

Here's one more (the adult beverage is mine, not my sons )


----------



## sachsmo

That looks to be a fine example of a fine saw!

Keep her good until that little fella can hoss it around for you.

I have no doubt it will still be rippin' when he gets his turn


----------



## HittinSteel

sachsmo said:


> That looks to be a fine example of a fine saw!
> 
> Keep her good until that little fella can hoss it around for you.
> 
> I have no doubt it will still be rippin' when he gets his turn



Thanks Mo. Took an ebay gamble on it and as far as I can tell, the only thing that needs attention is the oiler.... not getting much output.

Was advertised with 160 compression, which seemed okay. When I put it on my tester and pulled until it stopped rising, it was just shy of 180 

Yep, this will be a saw that is taken care of so my son has a chance to use some vintage muscle when he gets big enough.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with my Indiana friend, and dam love that term, hoss it around! Good looking little boy you got, and we figured beverage was yours LOL! I Rebuilt carb, and replaced fuel filter and line on the new 395 today, it's like new but sat some years. Got some help from Aaron=Eccentric, and My other friend Matt=Teddyscout, was pulling my hair out never worked on one before! Got it though


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Where is all the muscle saw lovers, am I the last one:msp_w00t:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where is all the muscle saw lovers, am I the last one:msp_w00t:



Some of us work nights.


----------



## Nardoo

I'm here to - waiting for some bits to make my 2100's live again.
I rebuilt an early 36mm Stihl 009 today - is that a muscle saw? It is about the size of one of our delicious green lip oysters. (A kind of mussel).



Al.


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where is all the muscle saw lovers, am I the last one:msp_w00t:



Still here Norm! Just had a 2100 out to finish off some firewood... It RIPS with a .404-8 rim and a 28" bar!  Wish I took some pics but the phone was on charge in the truck. Maybe I'll get to take it out on a job this coming saturday... there will be pics for sure.


----------



## metalspec

Nardoo said:


> I'm here to - waiting for some bits to make my 2100's live again.
> I rebuilt an early 36mm Stihl 009 today - is that a muscle saw? It is about the size of one of our delicious green lip oysters. (A kind of mussel).
> 
> 
> 
> Al.



Al, an 009L was my very first saw many years ago... Kind of what started all this madness! So, I guess I could say, in a round about way it led me to muscle saws!  I still own it but sadly it spends all of it's time on the shelf...


----------



## paccity

still here norm. the ol girl is on the bench waiting for some new seals. she look's lonely sitting there.:frown: but the 288 still get's a good helping of fiber.:msp_wink:


----------



## 70flyingv

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where is all the muscle saw lovers, am I the last one:msp_w00t:



Still here too Norm. Just been busy milling maple. Man I love the 2100 with a freshly sharpened chain!


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where is all the muscle saw lovers, am I the last one:msp_w00t:



We're here just got lots to take care of, most of all isnt about work or saws:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Some of us work nights.


 Duh! That's what Im saying I'm all alone:msp_scared:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see you all my fine friends Muscle enough for me:cool2:


----------



## metalspec

. Love these saws...


----------



## HittinSteel

2100 with its new breathing apparatus View attachment 274404
View attachment 274405
View attachment 274406


----------



## sachsmo

Man that's a sharp filter.

Beats the hell out of them old foam deals the used to put on 'em.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saws, and filters my friends. I love them both too never get tired of seeing or running them. Got an Oak down on one of the hunting ranches, saw from a distance yesterday, looked as I had hoped to have some worthy wood.


----------



## homelitejim

Ran some yellow muscle a couple weeks ago, been cold up here so no cutting just splitting and trying to keep the house a toasty 78*


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice Jim! Nice Arsenal!


----------



## ZeroJunk

ZeroJunk said:


> I needed this like another hole in my head. For all practical purposes it's new. I'm not sure I'm man enough to start the thing. It will be next week before I can play with it.



Replaced the fuel line and rebuilt the carb. I pulled it one time and it fired, took the choke off and it ran great in a cloud of blue smoke. I thought this is impossible. Then I remembered that I had squirted a good jig of mix in the spark plug hole when I first got it to loosen things up. Chain kept running so I replaced the spring. Man, I like this saw. Reminds me of a big block with a racing cam. It is a bear to pull over but it doesn't kick back bad like some saws. Oils like crazy, can't imagine why you would need the extra squirt. Too cool.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is my newest muscle saw. A nice Stihl 056 super. I recently bought it off of craigslist for $80, then I had it ported. WOW!! I put a 32" bar with a skip tooth chain on it, man what a torque monster. Here are some pictures of it getting used for the first time. I bucked up a pile of red oak logs then ripped them all, good times.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ZeroJunk said:


> Replaced the fuel line and rebuilt the carb. I pulled it one time and it fired, took the choke off and it ran great in a cloud of blue smoke. I thought this is impossible. Then I remembered that I had squirted a good jig of mix in the spark plug hole when I first got it to loosen things up. Chain kept running so I replaced the spring. Man, I like this saw. Reminds me of a big block with a racing cam. It is a bear to pull over but it doesn't kick back bad like some saws. Oils like crazy, can't imagine why you would need the extra squirt. Too cool.


 i know the feeling so well my friend, and nothing like it! All of it's Own... Andy good to see ya, looks like my old 56 super, loved it served me well, ton's of power, good old tough, rugged and reliable saw


----------



## RandyMac

sorry Andy better luck next time.


----------



## ZeroJunk

RandyMac said:


> sorry Andy better luck next time.



He doesn't look like he even needs a saw, just a hatchett maybe, or just get mad at the wood.


----------



## sachsmo

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is my newest muscle saw. A nice Stihl 056 super. I recently bought it off of craigslist for $80, then I had it ported. WOW!! I put a 32" bar with a skip tooth chain on it, man what a torque monster. Here are some pictures of it getting used for the first time. I bucked up a pile of red oak logs then ripped them all, good times.



Luv the old Dodge!

You was noodlin', not rippin'.

Give that old girl a real workout and hook it up to a chainsaw mill:yoyo:


----------



## Eccentric

ZeroJunk said:


> He doesn't look like he even needs a saw, just a hatchett maybe, or just get mad at the wood.



Yep. Andy makes that 056 look like an 031.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, it's been a coons age my friend! Aaron like that leave your saws home? LOL! I told Parmeter good thing he is working, and can't make it, it's huksy country! Yeah you guessed his response?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy, it's been a coons age my friend! Aaron like that leave your saws home? LOL! I told Parmeter good thing he is working, and can't make it, it's huksy country! Yeah you guessed his response?:msp_biggrin:



You probably shouldn't tell John about the day you had today then. At least your 2101XP behaved (as did my 272XP and SP-81). We'll get that 395XP sorted out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! I Know, but he has gained respect since the 2101 came along:msp_biggrin: One of those days, will right it off:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I made a bunch more firewood today, I used my 2101, my 056 super, and my 064. The 2101 is the only stock saw of the day but it was also the biggest. It sure is fun playing with the big saws for a day. After me and the wife got done cutting we went out ice fishing for the rest of the afternoon and we did excellent. Brought home 7 nice northern pike and put one 28" northern back. It was a great day. Here are a few pictures of the cutting, I forgot my camera at home so didn't get any pics fishing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Andy, what's not to love, fine saws, and fish. Great day my friend! Gave my 2101 a whirl Saturday, and still my favorite.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Andy, what's not to love, fine saws, and fish. Great day my friend! Gave my 2101 a whirl Saturday, and still my favorite.



Yeah it's a sweetheart. Norm I blame you for my quest to own a 2100CD/2101XP Husky.


----------



## metalspec

Eccentric said:


> Yeah it's a sweetheart. Norm I blame you for my quest to own a 2100CD/2101XP Husky.



Likewise! It's all Norm's fault that I own 4 of them!!! well... (2) 298's, a 2100, and a 2101


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Four of em, that's a good fault! Im jeaoulous! Aaron Like I said, every saw in my trailer would go down the road, before that 2101 would go anywhere!:cool2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Still the favorite in my lineup! Trusty 2101!:cool2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

We need the muscle crowd back, too much talk lately of 20 in bars for me


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> We need the muscle crowd back, too much talk lately of 20 in bars for me


Ok Norm... Here you go... I think I already posted these before... Maybe I'll take some new ones tomorrow!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh yeah, that's what its all about, thanks my friend!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Re-tuned all my saws today. Nor more pump gas, no more ethythanol! And yes the rpms changed for me anyway. All running good and sharp, 288 got a run on a job tonight, love that saw.


----------



## sachsmo

Posted this in the SD sticky,

"Rose between two Thorns"


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Old buddy, said it once and I never get tired of saying it, or seeing your saws:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric

Norm did you run your 395XP? If so, how'd it do?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

No wanted to, ended up being late loading up to head for Ukiah. Went to sawp the chain, as it hit something in that stump, we cut on westside. Never looked real close at the bar, to see it was a .404 Arrrr! So had no time to swap tip, and sprocket, nor file that chain which will take some doing. I don't like 36 in bars they do not fit for me, so may look to swap or just get a 32-34 .063 3/8. Was the saw I was going to grab too! 288 is back on the road, and 372 used them both.


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Re-tuned all my saws today. Nor more pump gas, no more ethythanol! And yes the rpms changed for me anyway. All running good and sharp, 288 got a run on a job tonight, love that saw.



Speaking of 288's...












... I love mine too! Cut a lot of trees with this one!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice! 288 lover through, and through


----------



## deernutz

621m


----------



## raybow1

*2101 top all time muscle saws.*

As far as the roughly stock 6 cube saws go I would rate em as follows for brute power all around. 2100/2101/1100. These saws had massive low to mid range torque and when stopping in a cut to inspect tree they would always clear sawdust and take right off. Next sachs 153. These saws were brutes too. Pretty close in comparison but longevity seemed lacking as bolts were always vibrating loose and parts were always breaking. Next stihl 056 magII. This saw would not quite clear sawdust from cut as well as the other two so I would always make sure cut was clean before letting off throttle. Great mid to high end though. Next the stihl 066. This saw is great for anything 36 inch and below but when the bigger bar comes into play it seemed to fight itself a lot. The inverted clutch design really helped in some applications such as ripping but for brute power these were my thoughts. All of em great saws though and I suppose it all comes down to the job at hand.


----------



## Eccentric

I'd put the 98cc Pioneer/Poulan-Pro saws (Pioneer P-60/61/62, Pioneer-Partner P-65, Poulan-Pro 655 & 655BP) _just_ behind the 99cc Huskys and well ahead of the SD152/153, 056MII, and 066 if we're talking 'brute power' output. I'd put the 650 Homelite ahead of the 066 too (of course you might as well run a 750 as it's the same saw with more beans).

For low end 'grunt' the 100cc reed valve Homelites (1050, etc) and 103cc Macs (790/795/SP105) are ahead of _*all*_ of these newer saws, and will really move chips with .404 on big bars (and the 114cc/123cc versions even more so). They don't have the high RPM's of those newer designs however.


----------



## paccity

not a 2100, but worthy. 288 pulls a 36 just fine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ray, and Aaron good thoughts and input! Frasier the 288's put a smile on may face every run. Amazing the grunt! Is that about a 1993? lOOKS LIKE ONE of mine.


----------



## metalspec

Hoped to get run this today and get some pics but all three jobs got postponed.
So I figured I'd take at least one pic before I put her away for another week...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice, glad you did Man cutting withdrawls myself!


----------



## sachsmo

Eccentric said:


> I'd put the 98cc Pioneer/Poulan-Pro saws (Pioneer P-60/61/62, Pioneer-Partner P-65, Poulan-Pro 655 & 655BP) _just_ behind the 99cc Huskys and well ahead of the SD152/153, 056MII, and 066 if we're talking 'brute power' output. I'd put the 650 Homelite ahead of the 066 too (of course you might as well run a 750 as it's the same saw with more beans).
> 
> For low end 'grunt' the 100cc reed valve Homelites (1050, etc) and 103cc Macs (790/795/SP105) are ahead of _*all*_ of these newer saws, and will really move chips with .404 on big bars (and the 114cc/123cc versions even more so). They don't have the high RPM's of those newer designs however.



Talking "brute power"

Hook them to a mill ripping some big hardwoods.

Although I have no experience with the big Partners, I can tell you the 6 cube SDs are ahead of the 6 cube Huskys. I have milled with several of both.

The Huskys have the nod on bucking since they carry a bit more speed and are lighter.

I like them both, but the SD is not lacking in grunt by any means. Your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ahh, love them Dolmars, yet to run one but gotta have one. Where you been little buddy:msp_biggrin: Held one of them 153's once hard not to want it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Are the 153-166 able to achieve higher rpm than I think I saw listed 8,500? Were they just limited by carb governor like the early 1100-2100? Aaron I know I had not heard of Pioneer until maybe 6 years ago. Just not crossed my path or had much knowledge of em. But talked to some since that said they made some real horses partner too. One in the same right? Went from Canadian, to partner was Sweeden? I forget? One of those 6 cube pioneers was for sale on C-list you remember Im sure. Guy wanted 900 or a thousand. Never had seen that model. I wouldn't mind owning it. For milling then the dolmars have a longer stroke? Just wondering if they are stronger for milling, what would give them the edge? I would guess longer stroke.


----------



## sachsmo

Dunno about the 166, bet I'm sure the 8500 RPM is dogged in speed.

the 153s will turn 12,500 or more depending on the advance. (govenor defeated)

Remember the 2101 is 40mm stroke, 153 42mm and the 166 is a whopping 48mm stroke.

[email protected] 118cc uses the same bore piston as the [email protected] 99cc stroke= torque.

Oh I have been trying to play nice with the children, don't want to go to camp you know?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I figured there was a stroke difference. Yeah so that is what i wondered then, same as the early huskies. Just governed by carb, and we know yep easy fix. My 2101 is 10,500. And bet it's close dogged in, I know what you mean, you and me talked about these ols warriors before, they just keep chuggin. RPM's don't really drop like u well know:msp_wink: What about kids at camp? Your kids/


----------



## sachsmo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I figured there was a stroke difference. Yeah so that is what i wondered then, same as the early huskies. Just governed by carb, and we know yep easy fix. My 2101 is 10,500. And bet it's close dogged in, I know what you mean, you and me talked about these ols warriors before, they just keep chuggin. RPM's don't really drop like u well know:msp_wink: What about kids at camp? Your kids/





Naw my kids are grown and gone.

I was taliking about da chitlins around here.

You have no doubt heard of "BANNED CAMP?

Someone once said;
"Never argue with an Idiot, they will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience"


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Are the 153-166 able to achieve higher rpm than I think I saw listed 8,500? Were they just limited by carb governor like the early 1100-2100? Aaron I know I had not heard of Pioneer until maybe 6 years ago. Just not crossed my path or had much knowledge of em. But talked to some since that said they made some real horses partner too. One in the same right? Went from Canadian, to partner was Sweeden? I forget? One of those 6 cube pioneers was for sale on C-list you remember Im sure. Guy wanted 900 or a thousand. Never had seen that model. I wouldn't mind owning it. For milling then the dolmars have a longer stroke? Just wondering if they are stronger for milling, what would give them the edge? I would guess longer stroke.



Norm the $1000 (and then $900) saw on our CL was a Poulan-Pro 655BP. Descended from the Pioneer P-60 through P-62 and Pioneeer/Partner P-65 saws. Poulan did a bit more engineering on it to make the 655BP. It's all North American. No Swedish blood in it. VERY strong saws that are light for the power output. I've ran a 655BP (was Ambull's saw.........ran it at the GTG last November). Felt a bit lighter than a 6ci Husky. Stronger than a stock MS660 by a wide margin.


----------



## Eccentric

sachsmo said:


> Talking "brute power"
> 
> Hook them to a mill ripping some big hardwoods.
> 
> Although I have no experience with the big Partners, I can tell you the 6 cube SDs are ahead of the 6 cube Huskys. I have milled with several of both.
> 
> The Huskys have the nod on bucking since they carry a bit more speed and are lighter.
> 
> I like them both, but the SD is not lacking in grunt by any means. Your mileage may vary of course.



I've never milled with a chainsaw. Ran an SD152 and wasn't impressed with it. Maybe it was tired...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sachs got it:msp_biggrin: Aaron yeah some of those Pioneer and poulan's catch my eye. My first intro to Pioneer, was when Jeanne's cousins husband, needed parts to put his saw back on the road. I told Donnie to bring it over. It was a p42 or p45 I forget. I was really impressed with the build and design. All he needed was a clutch, bearing and some other odds and ends. I was amazded how obsolete the parts were at the time. Thanks to Cloverdale they got me everything, and we put it together one day. It was so worth it to see the look on Donnies face, he was an ex timber faller who used them for years. That was maybe six years ago.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sachs got it:msp_biggrin: Aaron yeah some of those Pioneer and poulan's catch my eye. My first intro to Pioneer, was when Jeanne's cousins husband, needed parts to put his saw back on the road. I told Donnie to bring it over. It was a p42 or p45 I forget. I was really impressed with the build and design. All he needed was a clutch, bearing and some other odds and ends. I was amazded how obsolete the parts were at the time. Thanks to Cloverdale they got me everything, and we put it together one day. It was so worth it to see the look on Donnies face, he was an ex timber faller who used them for years. That was maybe six years ago.



Those are damn good saws. We don't seen them around here very often though. I don't think they had much of a dealer network in our area. Seen the occasional Farmsaw around here, but that's about it. I'd like to get ahold of a good P-40 series/PP 455, P-50 series/PP 525, or P-60 series/PP 655 someday...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Aaron also agree I wouldn't mind one either:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

'sup puppies?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Enjoying the nice weather little buddy, but being lazy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I love em I tell you. Saw a real clean 2100 on ebay, and not that I have the money but started thinking:msp_razz: LOL! How many do I need I could handle another 2100 or two


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> 'sup puppies?



Hiya big brother!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron and gang, what model saw could you be happy owning several of?:cool2:


----------



## Eccentric

*Several?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron and gang, what model saw could you be happy owning several of?:cool2:



82cc McCullochs. SP80/81, PM850/800/805, DE80. Got a couple of those. One runner, and a couple more 'projects'.
.
.
.
.
or 82cc Homelites. SXL-925W, etc. Same deal as the Macs...
.
.
.
.
.
.
or 85cc Poulans. 5200/5400/8500. Got one project and would like to have more.
.
.
.
.
.
.
or a 114cc Homelite. 2000/2100/3100G. Same deal as the big Poulans.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I suppose I could stand to have multiple 87cc and 99cc Husqvarnas too.


----------



## Jonesy11

Just gonna jump in here and ask.....what's a good realistic price for a 3120xp (besides free) in good condition?
One for $1200 around me and just curious if this guy is far off on price.


----------



## homelitejim

Eccentric said:


> 82cc McCullochs. SP80/81, PM850/800/805, DE80. Got a couple of those. One runner, and a couple more 'projects'.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> or 82cc Homelites. SXL-925W, etc. Same deal as the Macs...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> or 85cc Poulans. 5200/5400/8500. Got one project and would like to have more.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> or a 114cc Homelite. 2000/2100/3100G. Same deal as the big Poulans.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I suppose I could stand to have multiple 87cc and 99cc Husqvarnas too.





what he said. I have some multiples, 82cc Mac's, 85cc Poulans, 94cc Stihls, 82 cc Homies, and a bunch of smaller less worthy saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jonesey welcome, and that is seeming to be the going rate around our neck of the woods lately too. Provided it is in nice shape and straight, because I have seen them cheaper for less, but also condition declines too. So for one in good shape I would pay that price. They are over 2400 new now I think. Jim and Aaron for me the answer is I think I will take several more 288's, and 2100's:msp_thumbup:


----------



## metalspec

There's only a few saws that I have that I don't have in multiples... I could always go for another 2100 or two...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lucky man, multiples are good!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

All husky now....


----------



## Big_Wood

the 2100/2101 is a sweet saw. they are a dime a dozen around here. i swear everytime my grandpa and i go through his shop we find another one that he didn't even know about. he will be back from hemet cali in a couple weeks. i bet we find another. he has a big shop with storage that is pretty well retarded in my eyes. i found a couple 2100's in his attic. he just stashes them everywhere. i haven't looked in his shop since last year this time so i'm ready to go look again


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> the 2100/2101 is a sweet saw. they are a dime a dozen around here. i swear everytime my grandpa and i go through his shop we find another one that he didn't even know about. he will be back from hemet cali in a couple weeks. i bet we find another. he has a big shop with storage that is pretty well retarded in my eyes. i found a couple 2100's in his attic. he just stashes them everywhere. i haven't looked in his shop since last year this time so i'm ready to go look again



Eccentric might have to send you some more PP funds if you find another 2100/2101. Box arrived today. Looks good. Oughta be able to make something of it with some patience and scrounging. LMK if you find parts
for my project in your grandpa's shop too.

Thanks again!


----------



## carym2a

NORMZILLA44 said:


> All husky now....



Hi friend , I like all the colors :msp_smile:


----------



## sachsmo

Jonesy11 said:


> Just gonna jump in here and ask.....what's a good realistic price for a 3120xp (besides free) in good condition?
> One for $1200 around me and just curious if this guy is far off on price.



I'd buy a new one.

If you don't like it you will get "most" your money back.

1200 for used, perhaps abused would only make sense if it had a bunch of extras.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Wescoaster friend, you can send that dime a dozen love, this way anytime:msp_tongue: Love em! If the box came from you I gather, then thanks for hooking my good friend, my buddy Aaron up!


----------



## Bigfella

R2D said:


>



Well gentlemen, tested my 2100 against an Australian Title holding 395 and a closely matched 394 last wekend. The old girl placed 2nd behind the 395 with not much between them. i was only running a 7 tooth 3/8 sproket with a 20" bar. I think I can go an 8 tooth .325 in our hard woods. i was very pleased with how she performed. I have widened the intake and exhaust ports, lifted the exhaust and transfers a few mill and dropped the intake a few mill. Has good compression. Currently running a 394 carby as per pictures. What a blast to see a 30yr old saw competing against the newer brigade.

I am trying to get some video footage so i can post this as well.

I am proud of the old girl, she has done well. got plenty of lookers from other competitors as well. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello my friends, we are of and cutting in the am. Aaron is coming along again:msp_thumbup: Get to try the 395 finally:msp_thumbsup: Big fella that thing is beautiful! And how impressive is that, considering the rpm difference between the two, and holds with a 395 well that close. Torque in them monsters, and even more impressive with a 20 inch bar. Bet with a 36 on em, the 2100 would win. You will catch that 395, yep 8 pin or so! Very nice old Gladiator!


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah Wescoaster friend, you can send that dime a dozen love, this way anytime:msp_tongue: Love em! If the box came from you I gather, then thanks for hooking my good friend, my buddy Aaron up!



Aaron has another box from B.C coming that way. Another complete 288xp. he should be able to make a nice one out of the 2 i sent him. If i find any 2100's down this way i will surely let you guys know. One of my buddies dad died and his dad was a hoarder. Him and i are gonna go through all the sh#t tomorrow. I'm hoping to find a couple saws . Also got another buddy heading up to nitahnat today. They are very remote and all use wood for heat. I asked him to keep an eye out for any saws. I heard there is a saw graveyard up there. No fealer so when something wrecked they toss it in a parts heap and go buy a new one next time they are around a dealer. Friend requests sent


----------



## RandyMac

A 288 or 390 is on my list, good, light and powerful saws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Westcoaster, thanks for helping our friend. I love the guy, be glad to see him light up a 288:msp_biggrin: And thanks for the lookout all around, anything you need, same goes here. Randy yeah on the 288-390 I am absolutely in love with my 288. Amazing the grunt, and easy as hell to handle.


----------



## paccity




----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow I love that picture!


----------



## metalspec

I love that picture too!!  I'd love to hear/feel one that big hit the ground!


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Westcoaster, thanks for helping our friend. I love the guy, be glad to see him light up a 288:msp_biggrin: And thanks for the lookout all around, anything you need, same goes here. Randy yeah on the 288-390 I am absolutely in love with my 288. Amazing the grunt, and easy as hell to handle.



+1 on the 288/390. I got a 385 i rebuilt just last year from the bearings up and it is a machine. i sold my walkerized 288 to a buddy who was doing a survey trail project just before i joined this site and wish i hadn't :msp_sad:
i tried buying it back but he liked it to much. There are lots of those saws around here so i know i will run into another one just a matter of when. All i need Aaron knows about. Just a few parts for my 028 i got a couple weeks ago. . Would like to get it cutting soon. Thing runs like a new saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah bet that tree made some noise! Good deal on the 385 as well, never run one. But know they are very worthy. I always wanted one of those too, and would be very happy with one. I started smiling running the 395 too very good power, very responsive!


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah bet that tree made some noise! Good deal on the 385 as well, never run one. But know they are very worthy. I always wanted one of those too, and would be very happy with one. I started smiling running the 395 too very good power, very responsive!



Ya i installed a new top end on my 395 too. Just because it was roasted when i got it but one of my dads friends sold me the saw for $40 with a brand new oem top end from husqvarna. Rebuilt it in my dads friend shop. Was running before i even took it home. I actually like the 395 more then the 2100 personally and please don't neg rep me for that. Hahahahah i just like the rpm of the 395. I had a 394 come in the other day if you or Aaron are interested. Guy told me to fix it and sell it if i can find a buyer. It's in really good shape. Wouldn't run right when warm but figured that out right quick. Had a cracked intake block. I'm thinking the guy would let it go for $350+ shipping with the option of powerhead only for $300. The 36" bar would cost as much to ship as going and buying a used one. It's setup with 36" .404 .058 gauge. Inner and outer dogs with full wrap handle bar. Both this 394 and my 395 are solid and starting them with out the decomp will dislocate your shoulder. The 394 isn't rebuilt and it feels as healthy as my 395 which is rebuilt. I can post pics later if you or Aaron are interested.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Negative REP ya, LOL! Come on now friendo!:biggrin: Nothing wrong with a good running 394-395! Nothing at all. Wish I had the money for the 394 you speak of. Please do post a pic, love to see it:cool2:


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Negative REP ya, LOL! Come on now friendo!:biggrin: Nothing wrong with a good running 394-395! Nothing at all. Wish I had the money for the 394 you speak of. Please do post a pic, love to see it:cool2:



I will post a pic later tonight when i'm at my computer. Roll'n with the phone right now. my boss is cool enough to let me check out AS now and then during the day but AS site sure eats the battery juice fast. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet, looking forward to it! And yeah cool Boss to let you, and I bet it kills the juice. As much as I text during the day, my battery gets burned up!


----------



## Big_Wood

here is that 394. the guy came and picked it up just before i came to post and i realized i didn't have pics of the recoil side. he doesn't live that far away and he still wants me to sell it for him. he told me he wants $400 without the bar and $460 with it. a little more then i figured but i'd say it's about fair. it's in good shape.






here is a pic of the issue. thing would not run right when warm. i've seen this many times where when warm the intake block swells and the crack opens up. this crack went right through to the impulse so it did't run good at all. would die and when dead wouldn't start until it cooled down. luckily it was tuned bloody rich so no harm was done to the cylinder.






here's a pic of the cylinder with intake removed. the streaks on the piston is not damage. it is oil. so she was well lubed. exhaust side looked similar but i did not snap a pic. should have though cause i know you guys care more about the exhaust side then the intake side.






it is definitely a nice saw for sure. ran really good when i replaced the intake block. was a quick fix because i had one laying around from a parts saw. it also had a leaking fuel tank so i swapped it out for one i had on a parts saw also. it is used and dirty but it is a very good runner. the owner is actually my buddy and he is a 20:1 guy and swears by it. that would explain the heavy amounts of oil in the cylinder. 20:1 is to much oil in my opinion but some people you just can't tell and this guy is one of them. believe me i tried telling him that he'd be way better off a 32:1 and that is as much oil as anybody should ever run for chainsaw mix.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice saw, wish I had the money. It would be in my shed. Shouldn't have any trouble selling that. 394 very popular around here.


----------



## Big_Wood

[email protected] husqvarna anyways aye. these saws usually sell fast around these parts. won't take long to sell at all. i haven't even told anyone yet. tomorrow i will tell people and i bet by the end of the day it's sold.


----------



## Eccentric

That's a decent price for a nice 394.......but out of my reach by a good margin. Wouldn't be able to get into a 288XP for quite a while without your help Shane.
 
20/1 is too thick, and will cause carbon buildup and scoring. Much better off running good synthetic at 32-50/1.


----------



## Big_Wood

you won't see that 288 til the monday after next. i missed fridays outgoing mail so it ships tomorrow at 11. could even be tuesday if the post people slack. says gaurenteed 6 days though.


----------



## Big_Wood

you guys would be surprised too. this 20:1 buddy of mine has been using it in his saws for years and all his saws run perfect and have massive compression. took the jug off his 365 special couple months ago because he brain farted and stripped the plug threads. heli coiled them up. was a good chance to take a look and clean carbon. i expected there to be lots but there was very minimal traces of carbon. no more then the average saw. he's owned it since 2001 and the jug had never been off. he even uses it in a mini mill. don't know how it doesn't have major carbon build up it just doesn't.


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> you won't see that 288 til the monday after next. i missed fridays outgoing mail so it ships tomorrow at 11. could even be tuesday if the post people slack. says gaurenteed 6 days though.



No worries Shane. I'd still be happy if you sent it by covered wagon and it got here in three months....



westcoaster90 said:


> you guys would be surprised too. this 20:1 buddy of mine has been using it in his saws for years and all his saws run perfect and have massive compression. took the jug off his 365 special couple months ago because he brain farted and stripped the plug threads. heli coiled them up. was a good chance to take a look and clean carbon. i expected there to be lots but there was very minimal traces of carbon. no more then the average saw. he's owned it since 2001 and the jug had never been off. he even uses it in a mini mill. don't know how it doesn't have major carbon build up it just doesn't.



What oil does he run? Good synthetics can be ran at VERY thick ratios without carbon buildup. Redline Racing Synthetic is ran as thick as 16/1 in Karts burning methanol.


----------



## Big_Wood

he just runs the husky xp oil. i like the castrol super 2 stroke. not regular 2 stroke. it's gotta be super 2 stroke :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Shane it will sell fast. Aaron you took the words outa my mouth I was just thinking must be good quality oil for no carbon build up, on 20-1. All be darned it worked, must have underated that xp oil I did!:msp_wink: Aaron yep first priority your 288 wise my friend. Can't wait to see your smile, that thing will make u so happy!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree Shane it will sell fast. Aaron you took the words outa my mouth I was just thinking must be good quality oil for no carbon build up, on 20-1. All be darned it worked, must have underated that xp oil I did!:msp_wink: Aaron yep first priority your 288 wise my friend. Can't wait to see your smile, that thing will make u so happy!



Your 288 sure sounded sweet yesterday. Will be fun tying into some big oak with it. The cutting we did yesterday was more the territory of little tophandles than those big saws. Not sure if you heard me heckling you when you were brushing/limbing and bucking up that little stuff with your 395XP (with a 36" bar wearing .404 no less). I was asking you if you thought you had enough saw for the wood you were cutting.


----------



## Big_Wood

gonna be a bit of work for him though. i left it dirty so he has to suffer cleaning it :msp_wink:. naw i blew it off. just the chunks to save money on shipping. when you get the saw Aaron you should build a nice chain brake cover out of the 2 i threw in there then send the other to jay over in the sawgarage. he needs one :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Big_Wood

lets just keep this bull [email protected]#$%^ going. get norms thread count up . no i gotta pass out soon here. otherwise i won't wanna wake up for work in the morning


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> gonna be a bit of work for him though. i left it dirty so he has to suffer cleaning it :msp_wink:. naw i blew it off. just the chunks to save money on shipping. when you get the saw Aaron you should build a nice chain brake cover out of the 2 i threw in there then send the other to jay over in the sawgarage. he needs one :msp_thumbup:



XP oil is a 'synthetic blend'. At least he's not running the regular dino oil.

Norm knows I'm no stranger to working on dirty saws. That 288XP will be nothing next to this Homelite 750 that I fixed up for our friend John.



























After cleaning up this bugger in a tub of diesel, I ended up with a coffee can full of mud/pitch/dog hair/diesel paste......AFTER I
'd drained most of the diesel off. Yucka....


----------



## ZeroJunk

Eccentric said:


> XP oil is a 'synthetic blend'. At least he's not running the regular dino oil.
> 
> Norm knows I'm no stranger to working on dirty saws. That 288XP will be nothing next to this Homelite 750 that I fixed up for our friend John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning up this bugger in a tub of diesel, I ended up with a coffee can full of mud/pitch/dog hair/diesel paste......AFTER I
> 'd drained most of the diesel off. Yucka....



I think if somebody brought me a saw that dirty she had better be good looking and it be from her recently deceased husband.


----------



## sachsmo

Dat one aint' nothin' compared to some.
I'd rekon most was just from storage.

I got one that had so much white death the only thing in real good shape were the mounts.
Ok I did get my monies worth.


----------



## Big_Wood

Eccentric said:


> XP oil is a 'synthetic blend'. At least he's not running the regular dino oil.
> 
> Norm knows I'm no stranger to working on dirty saws. That 288XP will be nothing next to this Homelite 750 that I fixed up for our friend John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning up this bugger in a tub of diesel, I ended up with a coffee can full of mud/pitch/dog hair/diesel paste......AFTER I
> 'd drained most of the diesel off. Yucka....



yep that is sure nasty. that 288 will seem clean to you  it sat the whole weekend at the local post office here. i wonder what it's thinking. probably feels abandoned :msp_unsure:


----------



## ZeroJunk

sachsmo said:


> Dat one aint' nothin' compared to some.
> I'd rekon most was just from storage.
> 
> I got one that had so much white death the only thing in real good shape were the mounts.
> Ok I did get my monies worth.



Could be like the local tractor guru. The biggest farmer in the county kept bring him tractors covered with manure. He told him that he charged $50 an hour whether it was mechanicing or cleaning crap. Guess what, they started coming in clean.


----------



## Eccentric

ZeroJunk said:


> I think if somebody brought me a saw that dirty she had better be good looking and it be from her recently deceased husband.



LOL. John isn't my "type".............but he did give me my McCulloch SP-81 (see my avatar) in exchange for getting his 750 squared away. We both did well.

That mess on/in this 750 was EVERYWHERE except inside the engine. The pitch/dog hair mixture was almost like fiberglass cloth and resin. Nasty stuff....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yes Aaron I heard the heckling LOL! I still like the long bar for limbing, hate having to bend over to cut. But dam that 36 is a bit much! Shane I love the post count buddy:msp_biggrin: Sachsmo and zero junk great to see ya. Thanks to Aaron that dirty beast 750 sparkles and runs now:msp_biggrin: Fell this tree on Bohan Dillon road in Cazadero CA in 1986. Pictured is Brian Parmeter, who is one hell of a faller, like his dad Will who fell the tree. John is Brians older brother, and owns the saw now. The a pic John topping a fir, he was over a 100 feet up, a job we did 4-5 years ago.


----------



## ausneil 1

G'day gentlmen, just droped in to say howdy, its great to see this thread is going strong and still generates interest.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Neil and great to see you my friend!


----------



## Big_Wood

hay Norm and Aaron. if you guys are interested go on youtube and type in 70's logging. my buddy skadill (todd) uploaded a vid of marcel who is a long time family friend. don't mean to throw off the thread but there is a 2100 in that vid. i have a few vids like that from the 60's to early 90's and more to come as marcel transfers them all over to discs. marcel and my grandfather fell tree's from the early 60's right up to retirement together. my grandfather ran all the camps up in the area where i live. i like watching all these old videos. i'm gonna get a nice one all together in to one disc. marcel has 300 tapes of just logging videos. i have a few but i've asked marcel to group them all into one disc. he said he will and he's gonna name it "A toast to the loggers of B.C". i will try get a copy to you guys if you are interested


----------



## Eccentric

Damn right we're interested Shane.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane I'm in! Love a copy! I have seen a few Marcel vids on you tube. Very impressive. I love those old videos too! And books I collect the books and pictures.


----------



## metalspec

I would love to get in on a copy of that too Shane! I would gladly pay for it too! I love old videos of these old saws in their prime, doing what they were made to do!


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yes Aaron I heard the heckling LOL! I still like the long bar for limbing, hate having to bend over to cut. But dam that 36 is a bit much! Shane I love the post count buddy:msp_biggrin: Sachsmo and zero junk great to see ya. Thanks to Aaron that dirty beast 750 sparkles and runs now:msp_biggrin: Fell this tree on Bohan Dillon road in Cazadero CA in 1986. Pictured is Brian Parmeter, who is one hell of a faller, like his dad Will who fell the tree. John is Brians older brother, and owns the saw now. The a pic John topping a fir, he was over a 100 feet up, a job we did 4-5 years ago.



Love those pics Norm!


----------



## homelitejim

why look it up when we can just put it here.

[video=youtube;n2tvx4u-KPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2tvx4u-KPQ[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

metalspec said:


> Love those pics Norm!


 Thanks my friend! Itry and salvage as many as I can of old, and try and take as many as I can. My friends get a laugh, when I say stop! While we are cutting etc. To snap a few, but someday they will appreciate it all. I have missed out on many good photos in my life, but taken many and try and scrap book everything! Jim hell yeah awesome video, thank u for posting!


----------



## metalspec

homelitejim said:


> why look it up when we can just put it here.



Sweet video Jim!


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks my friend! Itry and salvage as many as I can of old, and try and take as many as I can. My friends get a laugh, when I say stop! While we are cutting etc. To snap a few, but someday they will appreciate it all. I have missed out on many good photos in my life, but taken many and try and scrap book everything! Jim hell yeah awesome video, thank u for posting!



I try to do the same Norm... I try to get some pics before, during, and after jobs. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> why look it up when we can just put it here.
> 
> [video=youtube;n2tvx4u-KPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2tvx4u-KPQ[/video]



Thanks for putting that up Jim. First saw looked to be a McCulloch SP125C. The rest looked to be Husky 2100CD/2101XP saws. Good stuff!!


----------



## Big_Wood

edit: i just realized how this went. hahahahah thanks for posting it jim :msp_thumbup: i still have alot to learn about posting that kinda stuff on AS. you wouldn't believe the amount of vids marcel has. he's got a room at his house just packed full. it is a room dedicated to his logging vids. if you liked that vid you gotta see his vid " A Toast to the Loggers of B.C ". best logging video i've ever seen. it's not on youtube but i will try get it here on AS when i go get a copy for myself. i watched it but he was just in the process of converting everything from tapes to dvd's he said i can have one once he makes them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Can't wait to see the toast to the loggers of BC Shane. Looking forward to it! Good call on saws Aaron! metalspec, we think alike!


----------



## Eccentric

*The sound of a newly arrived Husky 288XP running in the dark...*





(Click on the big black square)


----------



## Big_Wood

Eccentric said:


> (Click on the big black square)





for some reason i feel like i've held that saw before  the sticker on the top cover and the air filter sitting beside it look familiar. i don't know what you california guys are trying to pull but you stay away from our B.C saws  if you send it back running good with nothing wrong i'll let this one slide .............


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Oh yeah I know that's a happy man right there:msp_thumbsup: Swet saw Aaron, and thanks for hooking him up Shane! 288 some may not agree, but it is a muscle saw to me:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Saw a thread, asking if you could only own one vintage Husky what would it be. Here was my answer....


----------



## Big_Wood

can you weld norm? i think you need a devil horn dual port done to that muffler. makes a 2100 sound like nothing else. meanest saw ever heard by ears. i've owned many 2100/2101's and have never found one with the stock muffler. they all seem to be modded out here. gramps is gonna be home soon. maybe i'll find another in is shop or one of his sheds :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I would love a Dp 2100 muffler! No I can't weld a friend or two can! Going to have to make it happen! So I have a 1100,2101,288,372,288 builder, and a cherry 395. Cam to the conclusion that my pics for favorite of all time I thin is my 2101 and my 288!


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I would love a Dp 2100 muffler! No I can't weld a friend or two can! Going to have to make it happen! So I have a 1100,2101,288,372,288 builder, and a cherry 395. Cam to the conclusion that my pics for favorite of all time I thin is my 2101 and my 288!




the older saws are hard to beat. they are good performers and outlast all the newer saws. i've probably only seen 1 or 2 blown up 281/288's but i have seen 10-12 blown up 385/390's. sure the 385/390's are way more high strung but the older saws still cut damn near as good and last way longer. if i had to choose just one it would be a 288 or 2100 just like you. i have a dual port muffler somewhere here. when i find it i will ship it to a certain spot in north cali and you and Aaron can battle for it. i want the battle on vid though :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Could not agree more Shane... Hey thanks on muffler awesome! Aaron also is now in the 2100 club, had an extra on my shelf. P&C is good, may need crank bearings, overall it is clean, and belongs to Aaron now! And has a cherry muffler too, even better than my other two:msp_w00t:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Could not agree more Shane... Hey thanks on muffler awesome! Aaron also is now in the 2100 club, had an extra on my shelf. P&C is good, may need crank bearings, overall it is clean, and belongs to Aaron now! And has a cherry muffler too, even better than my other two:msp_w00t:



You're the man Norm. I won't fight you for that DP 2100 muffler cover. All yours.....

Shane's hunting down a starter for me. I'm working on some leads for gaskets that I'll need when I split the cases to replace the bearings. Bearings and seals are easy to get new still. Same ones are also used in the 288XP BTW.


----------



## Big_Wood

i found you a starter Aaron. used from walkers saw shop. just wondering how much you wanna pay. gonna be going there in 2 hours


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> i found you a starter Aaron. used from walkers saw shop. just wondering how much you wanna pay. gonna be going there in 2 hours



PM received and responded to. Thanks Shane!


----------



## Eccentric

Looks like they're too proud of that starter. With shipping cost it's not worth it to me. The search continues....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just want to see that smile on your face Aaron, that would mean a lot to me:cool2: Shane thanks again looking out for our buddy! I will look too, we may be able to barter on here.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Just want to see that smile on your face Aaron, that would mean a lot to me:cool2: Shane thanks again looking out for our buddy! I will look too, we may be able to barter on here.



Thanks bro. Will have to check all the old shops and honey holes. Some other models used the same starter too.


----------



## Big_Wood

i can get one for just the cost of shipping for Aaron on the 27th when my grandpa gets back. only thing is it will need a recoil spring because this one is missing. i have done very slight modifications to 266 springs and made them work in a 2100 starter so that shouldn't be an issue. if anyone else can find him one yeehhaaww. if not i will get this one by the end of the month and ship it down that way after i throw a spring in there. like i said, may even find another couple 2100's :msp_sneaky: thing is because they are getting more and more rare in my grandpa's shop he is getting stingier and has problems letting them go. i know the starter i speak of is there because i gave it to him because he needed the recoil spring just before he left on holidays. walker's wanted $50 for their starter and when i said ya right they said that i would never find another one. i laughed and sayed i have my ways. tried telling them either i buy it today for $20 or you hold onto it for another couple years or even forever. not every 2100 needs a starter. he wouldn't go down any less then then $40. still really not a bad price if you really needed it but buddy Aaron has to factor in shipping as well so free is the way to go. we'll get him going . oh ya Aaron. just so you know i checked all over the island for a case gasket but still have a couple places to check. i will let you know. so far nada. i know what you mean about that. cutting the odd intake gasket is fine but case gaskets are hurt'n


----------



## Eccentric

Thanks Shane!


----------



## RandyMac

pansyassed plastic.


----------



## 54stude

Eccentric said:


> You're the man Norm. I won't fight you for that DP 2100 muffler cover. All yours.....
> 
> Shane's hunting down a starter for me. I'm working on some leads for gaskets that I'll need when I split the cases to replace the bearings. Bearings and seals are easy to get new still. Same ones are also used in the 288XP BTW.



I have a 2100 starter for you, just trade me something for it and its yours. It is missing a small part of the grille, but is functional and includes the rope and a good spring. PM me your address.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> pansyassed plastic.




LOL. Only plastic on that saw is the top cover. It has a thumb button too. 



54stude said:


> I have a 2100 starter for you, just trade me something for it and its yours. It is missing a small part of the grille, but is functional and includes the rope and a good spring. PM me your address.



Thanks my friend. Turns out the saw has a starter but needs a clutch cover. Norm hadn't seen the saw for a while


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome Aaron! And thanks for looking out again Shane! 54stude thanks for offering up that help to Aaron. And Aaron on the pansy plastic I think Randy was refeering to his new electric saw


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Welcome Aaron! And thanks for looking out again Shane! 54stude thanks for offering up that help to Aaron. And Aaron on the pansy plastic I think Randy was refeering to his new electric saw



Did you notice that I made that last post while we were taking a break around noon? Chicken wing in one hand and the smartphone in the other.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Saweet! Those were good wings, and gotta get me a smart phone!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wheres Aaron and that new project:msp_biggrin:


----------



## homelitejim

Here is a muscle sleeper, same size and weight as a 2-10 McCulloch only with a 70cc power plant, Super 6-10, saved her from the shredder and will take her cutting this year to fill my 20" bar slot.








I know it does not look like much especially with the oil film from my fingers all over the pic so here is a video so you can experience the sweetest sound in the woods next to a elk bugle.


[video=youtube;aanGGx7qYOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aanGGx7qYOE[/video]


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wheres Aaron and that new project:msp_biggrin:



At work/in the shop (me/2100CD).


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim nice saw! Old work and war horse! Aaron good deal buddy, and I am sure you already cleaned it up a little:cool2:


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jim nice saw! Old work and war horse! Aaron good deal buddy, and I am sure you already cleaned it up a little:cool2:



Yeah all the mag and steel (especially in the crankcase) has been sprayed down with my K1/ATF mixture


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Aaron, can't wait till it is on the road!! Muscle will be out tommorrow my friend, and hoping the next job, which is a big one comes. Then your in bro!


----------



## paccity




----------



## Eccentric

Wow Fraser. A blue topped 272XP, 288XP, *AND* 2100/2101????

I've never seen a blue top for the 285/1100/2100/298/2101 saws. Does the small square K&N filter (as used on the 288 or 272) fit under that cover................or is that actually a 281/288 cover set on your 2100/2101?


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> Wow Fraser. A blue topped 272XP, 288XP, *AND* 2100/2101????
> 
> I've never seen a blue top for the 285/1100/2100/298/2101 saws. Does the small square K&N filter (as used on the 288 or 272) fit under that cover................or is that actually a 281/288 cover set on your 2100/2101?



no just thinkin. i think i'll try my hand at making a blue hi top for the 2100 by grafting the lower 2100 cover with the hi top off of another husky like the 272 , did some measuring and i think it's doable . then match the paint in the krylon plastic paint and see how it works. plus i think i'll do a repaint on them all , make them pretty again since they have been getting worked alott. and on the 272 i have been hesitant to cut the blue top for the dp muff.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool stuff Frasier! Love that bench fill of huskies! Place around here Tap plastics. Was going to see if they could make the stock 2100 covers. You have a good plan there my friend! Here is a few pics from yesterday. The parmeter Brothers and me. All technical, and in some good Euc, of course nobody got a pic of me, cutting a giant stump with my 2101. Brian was going to sharpen his 066, I said mine are ready to go, so we grabbed the 288-2101, the 044 my old saw now John's was used, and my 372, for tree top stuff.


----------



## Big_Wood

i am back!!! computer issues guys. i won't even go any further into it. lets just say a week of stress then finally broke down and bought a way better one. i am stoked  are those blue top saws factory or painted? alot of the guys around here paint them blue. i asked why and they said so they can tell which saw is their's. i couldn't quite understand how that worked because they all painted their saws top covers blue  i have never seen one blue from the factory but those don't look painted. even the scratches are blue. anyways i'm back full force  gonna be getting back to the saws tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> i am back!!! computer issues guys. i won't even go any further into it. lets just say a week of stress then finally broke down and bought a way better one. i am stoked  are those blue top saws factory or painted? alot of the guys around here paint them blue. i asked why and they said so they can tell which saw is their's. i couldn't quite understand how that worked because they all painted their saws top covers blue  i have never seen one blue from the factory but those don't look painted. even the scratches are blue. anyways i'm back full force  gonna be getting back to the saws tomorrow afternoon



Those blue tops were an aftermarket 'high top' cover that were sold with K&N filters. They haven't been produced in years. The plastic is blue through and through, not painted...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad u are back, and yes computer stuff can be a headache from hell.


----------



## Big_Wood

I have been having trouble with this windows 8 BS but I have finally figured things out. I was uploading pics to the new puter and found this one. I figured I would post it. it's the only one I have of this saw. I donated 2 to my buddy and he built one good one out of the 2. then after it was running something else happened as you can see :hmm3grin2orange: ported and piped as a alky race 2100. wish I took other pics from different angles :bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet saw, looks like my old cr480 honda pipe. I am very impressed!


----------



## Big_Wood

believe it or not that 2100 gets used in the 100cc class competitions and does a mighty fine job. that there 2100 screams


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Not a surprise at all my friend, those 2100's as you know are the real deal. Still my go to saw today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Not a macho or Pride thing, Muscle saws are my go to saws. Because time is always of the essence, and so happens big wood has been the normal for some years. My saws of choice, pull chips at will.


----------



## homelitejim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Not a macho or Pride thing, Muscle saws are my go to saws. Because time is always of the essence, and so happens big wood has been the normal for some years. My saws of choice, pull chips at will.



Which saw do you find yourself grabbing first out of the truck, the 2100 or the 288, does either have a performance advantage over the other in wood 36"?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I have been trying to alternate em Jim. Toss up, I hate the 36 in bar on the 395, so not been using it much. I'll tell you what that 288 is a pleasure to run, and does not lack any power. I still use em all.


----------



## dynodave

*298/2100CD starter dogs?*

Hi Guys
I have found a problem with my flywheel starter dogs. 
First one is an ebay special for upgrading my second version 298 to the 3rd rev-298/2101XP 3 dog version. 
Second is on the 1984 2100CD I just got from dozerdan. Four of the six pins are not tight in the flywheels and were working their way out. 
Is this common?..... Do you just red loctite, pound them back in, and go? Are the "repair" kits shown in the 2100 IPL's obtainable and are they oversize? 

And for the bonus round......
What does CD mean? How is it different from XP?
thanks


----------



## srcarr52

I almost forgot to post this 2100 that I finished a few weeks ago. This is how they should have came from the factory!

[video=youtube;biLq1NXY00A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biLq1NXY00A[/video]


----------



## Eccentric

srcarr52 said:


> I almost forgot to post this 2100 that I finished a few weeks ago. This is how they should have came from the factory!
> 
> [video=youtube;biLq1NXY00A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biLq1NXY00A[/video]



Very nice! What did you do to that one?


----------



## Big_Wood

Aaron. this is what he did to that one 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/233019.htm


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> Aaron. this is what he did to that one
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/233019.htm



I remember that thread. Hadn't put 2 and 2 together to realize that it was the same saw...:msp_unsure:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I was scrolling back through some of these pages, a guy could get lost in here. Forgot about your link Greg, and good stuff! Thought I would put it back up for anybody in need.


 Dynodave, that is above my head, have not heard of those issues, as of yet. Not sure if you had the PDf so here it is in case. Wicked saw on the video! Shaun! Aaron good to see ya, hows your project coming?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dynodave, that is above my head, have not heard of those issues, as of yet. Not sure if you had the PDf so here it is in case. Wicked saw on the video! Shaun! Aaron good to see ya, hows your project coming?


 http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HWEN/HWEN1990/HWEN1990_1018801-26.pdf


----------



## sachsmo

HI NORM!

I'll need to get pictures of the "super light weight" 2100.

It has the worst case of white death you have seen. all that corrosion sure did make it lose a few pounds though!

I knew it looked bad, but pictures did it no real justice. Sadly the chrome plating was pitted as well,,,,,,,,bummer!


----------



## tramp bushler

srcarr52 said:


> I almost forgot to post this 2100 that I finished a few weeks ago. This is how they should have came from the factory!
> 
> [video=youtube;biLq1NXY00A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biLq1NXY00A[/video]



That is a Real good sounding 2100 !!!!!!! . Not quite as violent as the 2101 that I had. It was a Madsen's hot rod w/ dual port muffler. But still yours sounds 
Awesome.


----------



## Eccentric

*Which one???*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Dynodave, that is above my head, have not heard of those issues, as of yet. Not sure if you had the PDf so here it is in case. Wicked saw on the video! Shaun! *Aaron good to see ya, hows your project coming?*



All saw stuff is on hold for the moment. Cleaning out the shop and getting rid of left over junk from the house and garage. Lots of stuff was left over from our move. My folks lived here for 30+ years, then moved to a smaller place in town. We moved in here and are renting from them. They left a ton of stuff, and we brought tons more when we moved in. Lotsa boxes of junk. Sorting out the 'good stuff' and donating or chucking the rest. Filling a dumpster... 

2100CD is still soaking in oil and awaiting teardown for bearings and seals replacement. 

288XP has the needed parts (gasket set and some other bits) sitting next to it, and is just waiting for all the 'good stuff' to be stripped from the bad cases and installed on the good cases. That'll take an evening. 

Got a Mac project all torn down and waiting for parts to come in. 

Crank seals for your buddy's little red bastard came in. Will tear it down and swap those in soon. I want to get that damn thing out of here.


----------



## Big_Wood

Eccentric said:


> All saw stuff is on hold for the moment. Cleaning out the shop and getting rid of left over junk from the house and garage. Lots of stuff was left over from our move. My folks lived here for 30+ years, then moved to a smaller place in town. We moved in here and are renting from them. They left a ton of stuff, and we brought tons more when we moved in. Lotsa boxes of junk. Sorting out the 'good stuff' and donating or chucking the rest. Filling a dumpster...
> 
> 2100CD is still soaking in oil and awaiting teardown for bearings and seals replacement.
> 
> 288XP has the needed parts (gasket set and some other bits) sitting next to it, and is just waiting for all the 'good stuff' to be stripped from the bad cases and installed on the good cases. That'll take an evening.
> 
> Got a Mac project all torn down and waiting for parts to come in.
> 
> Crank seals for your buddy's little red bastard came in. Will tear it down and swap those in soon. I want to get that damn thing out of here.



I've been waiting patiently to see that 288 cut wood Aaron :msp_mad:.......................... naw i suppose i can wait a lil longer


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> I've been waiting patiently to see that 288 cut wood Aaron :msp_mad:.......................... naw i suppose i can wait a lil longer



So have I Shane. It's even harder to wait now that I have the parts. Just gotta get the spare time to do the 'strip and swap'. Norm's bud's saw is ahead of it. After that little #### is done the 288XP will get the attention it needs. Only have a 28" B/C for it now. Longer bar is in the future for it however...


----------



## Big_Wood

Eccentric said:


> So have I Shane. It's even harder to wait now that I have the parts. Just gotta get the spare time to do the 'strip and swap'. Norm's bud's saw is ahead of it. After that little #### is done the 288XP will get the attention it needs. Only have a 28" B/C for it now. Longer bar is in the future for it however...



I'd say a 28 on a 288 is a sweet combo  although it will take bigger


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> I'd say a 28 on a 288 is a sweet combo  although it will take bigger



Yep. It'll be a beast with that b/c.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> HI NORM!
> 
> I'll need to get pictures of the "super light weight" 2100.
> 
> It has the worst case of white death you have seen. all that corrosion sure did make it lose a few pounds though!
> 
> I knew it looked bad, but pictures did it no real justice. Sadly the chrome plating was pitted as well,,,,,,,,bummer!


 Good to see u buddy! And The Tramp bushler, man been a coons age! Sorry to hear of the white death on the 2100. Shane I am waiting for Aaron to get that 288 rolling too. I am excited! Aaron project I meant was the 2100, glad it is still soaking smart move.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Eccentric

That's a great pic Randy! You know those guys? That 650 looks brand new. Always glad to see some logging photos, especially when there's old Homelite or McCulloch iron at work.

I have a 43" Homelite bar that probably looked just like that (same stencil) when new. Unfortunately, it spent the last 25-30 years in somebody's basement. Tip is rusted solid, and the whole bar is covered in surface rust (but the stencil is somewhat visible through the rust). I should be able save the bar with a new tip and some elbow grease. Was the OEM bar from that Homelite 750 that I worked on a while ago. The original owner removed that bar in favor of a 48" Cannon (which is once again on the saw).


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I'll say on the great picture too Randy! And nice saw eh Aaron! Great picture and tree Randy!


----------



## dynodave

*298/2100 serviceing*

Hi guys
Thanks for the service PDF. I red loctited the starter dog pins and pounded them back in.
Just from a trial of the 2100 it pulls over & starts SOOOOO much easier than the 298. I wonder if the 298 was hot rodded? 145psi on the 2100 is probably low.

Still trying to get the 298 & 2100 fitted up with enough good hardware to try them out. I found the previous owner put a .050 chain in the .058 bar. Next the 2100 came without bar plates. OK I found Baileys shows them in stock..however My 298 has an additional inner case protector?between the bar plate and case... yet it does not show in the IPL??? anyone else have one in their saw ??? know the part #?
Add a couple new 7 pin rims with a new chain and we should be ready for wood.:hmm3grin2orange:
Cheers


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Dave! Is the 2100 thick or thin ring? Not sure of the inner protector, is it just a bar plate? If u have any trouble my saw shop, has a hell of a parts supplier. Night all!


----------



## tramp bushler

dynodave said:


> Hi guys
> Thanks for the service PDF. I red loctited the starter dog pins and pounded them back in.
> Just from a trial of the 2100 it pulls over & starts SOOOOO much easier than the 298. I wonder if the 298 was hot rodded? 145psi on the 2100 is probably low.
> 
> Still trying to get the 298 & 2100 fitted up with enough good hardware to try them out. I found the previous owner put a .050 chain in the .058 bar. Next the 2100 came without bar plates. OK I found Baileys shows them in stock..however My 298 has an additional inner case protector?between the bar plate and case... yet it does not show in the IPL??? anyone else have one in their saw ??? know the part #?
> Add a couple new 7 pin rims with a new chain and we should be ready for wood.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Cheers


 
You can't get away with a 7 tooth sprocket in 3/8 on a 2100 . . . They don't really scream. They just pull real hard. 63 ga is the only ga.to run on them and 404 is best. 7 tooth 404 will hold up pretty good. 8 tooth will last. . You get a hundred CC saw running right and you won't believe the power they have. If your going to be doing a lot of cutting with them, you better buy your rims in the.half dozen tube.


----------



## tramp bushler

With the 2101 I had I would burn around 15 gal of gas in a 36 hour work week. Consume at least 1 rim and rip a couple few chains in half.
But oh man would it Slam the wood on the ground.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Randy ; when you were cutting those big redwoods , what did u use for wedges ??


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Randy ; when you were cutting those big redwoods , what did u use for wedges ??



used K&H on everything.


----------



## dynodave

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal Dave! Is the 2100 thick or thin ring? Not sure of the inner protector, is it just a bar plate? If u have any trouble my saw shop, has a hell of a parts supplier. Night all!



Norm
both my 298 and 2100 are 1.5mm rings....thick ring. I bought a GOLF and Episan piston and they are also both the wide version. 
There is an additional plate between the normal bar plate and the saw chassis. I'll try and get a pix.



tramp bushler said:


> You can't get away with a 7 tooth sprocket in 3/8 on a 2100 . . . They don't really scream. They just pull real hard. 63 ga is the only ga.to run on them and 404 is best. 7 tooth 404 will hold up pretty good. 8 tooth will last. . You get a hundred CC saw running right and you won't believe the power they have. If your going to be doing a lot of cutting with them, you better buy your rims in the.half dozen tube.



TB
I'd believe you without a doubt on your whole statement. I should get a longer bar then the current 24", for the 2100, which I may use for a mill. I have .404/063 on the old homelites and have 7 and 8 pin rims for them. 
Yet Oregon has obsoleted PN 13313 404/8. What do members use? or are we all in trouble when stock dries up? Who else makes them.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/201007.htm


----------



## D. Lane

dynodave said:


> Norm
> both my 298 and 2100 are 1.5mm rings....thick ring. I bought a GOLF and Episan piston and they are also both the wide version.
> There is an additional plate between the normal bar plate and the saw chassis. I'll try and get a pix.
> 
> 
> 
> TB
> I'd believe you without a doubt on your whole statement. I should get a longer bar then the current 24", for the 2100, which I may use for a mill. I have .404/063 on the old homelites and have 7 and 8 pin rims for them.
> Yet Oregon has obsoleted PN 13313 404/8. What do members use? or are we all in trouble when stock dries up? Who else makes them.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/201007.htm



There are lots of 8,9,and even10 pin sprockets out there. They can be found at many suppliers, and all over e-bay. There are knock-offs, but I don't know about quality. Maybe everybody should stock up.???? I can't imagine them drying up completely, there are still many who use, and need them.


----------



## tramp bushler

RandyMac said:


> used K&H on everything.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I didn't know if maybe you had used driving steel on some of the big ones.?


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> RandyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> used K&H on everything.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I didn't know if maybe you had used driving steel on some of the big ones.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Master had half a ton of steel wedges, they were used, but not that often, that didn't mean I didn't have to drag them around.
Click to expand...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see everyone! I love it Tramp 2100 slamming wood on the ground! * pin what was your average bar size? Randy what does K&H stand for, with wedges?


----------



## tramp bushler

My 1st 2100 I got it new with a 42" . That was before I broke in falling full time in Alaska. I wasa rigging man at the time. And got sick of blowing up 45 and 56 Supers bucking big spruce snags for firewood in Sitka to sellfor firewood . That was in 85 .. I was running 52 AJ chisel filed. Eventually I got 32+36" bars and another 2100 . I think that first one came with a 7 tooth but I eventually went to 8 tooth. It was a cutting machine. I had a number of bucks that I had to take a block out so I could cut the heart out. Those 2 saws lasted and lasted. I've run a bunch of other 2100s for different loggin outfits as landing saws. The only problem with them is they vibrated too much. But they sure cut. When I got my 2101 I was running 75 CKX semi skip Dura Pro. Even with the 63 ga . It was snapping chains and blowing sprockets.


----------



## dynodave

*extra bar plate*

This is a pix of the 3 bar plates along with the case protector. No one else has the small extra one on their saw?
Can't find it in the parts book. This set was originally on my 298. My new to me 2100 has none at all. The regular ones are coming from Baileys

View attachment 290528


----------



## srcarr52

dynodave said:


> This is a pix of the 3 bar plates along with the case protector. No one else has the small extra one on their saw?
> Can't find it in the parts book. This set was originally on my 298. My new to me 2100 has none at all. The regular ones are coming from Baileys
> 
> View attachment 290528



The lower bar plates are a newer style from 268-288's but they'll fit on a 2100 just fine.


----------



## dynodave

srcarr52 said:


> The lower bar plates are a newer style from 268-288's but they'll fit on a 2100 just fine.



The part # is stamped on them and is the same # as in the first 1100 through the last 2101 IPLs.
501 44 44-01 and 501 44 45-01
Only the small one is in question and does not show in the IPL, or I have not found it yet..........maybe in the 268-288 IPL??


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shaun, why 3 bar plates? Dynodave not sure if I ever saw three, all on the saw Dave? Tramp love those stories my friend! So my 2101 needs an 8 tooth?? And with 8 does it affect long bar performance?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shaun, why 3 bar plates? Dynodave not sure if I ever saw three, all on the saw Dave? Tramp love those stories my friend! So my 2101 needs an 8 tooth?? And with 8 does it affect long bar performance?



Your 2101 will do fine with 3/8-8. I wouldn't run .404-8 on it in the hardwoods we cut (would stick with .404-7 or 3/8-8). .404-7 and 3/8-8 rims are about the same diameter (and give roughly the same chain speed).

Bar plates...........that reminds me that I need to order some for the 288 and 2100.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great info Aaron thanks, and so far I have been happy with 7 for what i do. I like chain speed, but I think I want the most torque at the stump, may try an 8 though. And u know me I am not a fan of .404 so no worries LOL! I Started with it on big saws, but for what we do as u know I have been enjoying and doing ok with 3/8. Saturday buddy!


----------



## D. Lane

*8 pin sprockets.*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shaun, why 3 bar plates? Dynodave not sure if I ever saw three, all on the saw Dave? Tramp love those stories my friend! So my 2101 needs an 8 tooth?? And with 8 does it affect long bar performance?


Hey Norm,
I have 8's on my 298, 2100's, and 2101's. I also run an 8 on my 3120. However, I am not running real long bars. I have a 32" on the 298, a 34" and 36 on the 2100's, and 36" bars on the 2101's. The 3120 wears a 42". All running full skip, most of the time. The 8 pin's give you noticeably more chain speed, but do take a little more power. That being said, The 2100 series saws still pull with no problem, and no shortage of power. The only time I have noticed a little lag was with one of the 2100's (36"), in dry white oak, full 36" cut. I have run the 2101 with a 42", and it does fine. The 3120 pulls through just about anything, and plays with the 42". If I were running a 42" on the 2100's, or 2101's all the time, I would probably run a 7 tooth. Just my 2 cents. 
The 2100 series saws are animals, and are extremely tough saws. I am currently rebuilding the first 2100 I bought, that I have had since 1983. It has cut an unbelievable amount of firewood. 
The 2101"s seem to run even stronger.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

D. Lane said:


> Hey Norm,
> I have 8's on my 298, 2100's, and 2101's. I also run an 8 on my 3120. However, I am not running real long bars. I have a 32" on the 298, a 34" and 36 on the 2100's, and 36" bars on the 2101's. The 3120 wears a 42". All running full skip, most of the time. The 8 pin's give you noticeably more chain speed, but do take a little more power. That being said, The 2100 series saws still pull with no problem, and no shortage of power. The only time I have noticed a little lag was with one of the 2100's (36"), in dry white oak, full 36" cut. I have run the 2101 with a 42", and it does fine. The 3120 pulls through just about anything, and plays with the 42". If I were running a 42" on the 2100's, or 2101's all the time, I would probably run a 7 tooth. Just my 2 cents.
> The 2100 series saws are animals, and are extremely tough saws. I am currently rebuilding the first 2100 I bought, that I have had since 1983. It has cut an unbelievable amount of firewood.
> The 2101"s seem to run even stronger.


 Thanks for the info my friend! All music to my ears, when it's 2100 related!


----------



## rupedoggy

View attachment 291290

Norm got some stuff for you. All 2100/2101. Mike


----------



## ausneil 1

rupedoggy said:


> View attachment 291290
> 
> Norm got some stuff for you. All 2100/2101. Mike



Wow, just what every 2100 buff wants.... Your a lucky man Norm


Those rap handles, we don't see them so often our here in Oz, some of my old 125 mac's have them but you have to order that handle to get one here on the huskies


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You and Aaron working a deal Mike? I told him I would throw in with him. Neil no kidding gotta love them handles!!


----------



## rupedoggy

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You and Aaron working a deal Mike? I told him I would throw in with him. Neil no kidding gotta love them handles!!



Heck yea! I don't care if there is ten of you there is plenty for all. It isn't even all pictured! Mike (2100 whore)


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome Mike, much appreciated. Today was big saw country, and the muscle saws shined!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yesterday was a work out even for the muscle saws, big wet nasty wood. Got some time on the 395 finally and it's a sweet machine. Slight torque edge still goes to the 2101. But both put a smile on my face in tough conditions yesterday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yesterday, 09:40 PM #18
bryanr2 
Arboristsite MVP



Join Date
Dec 2010
Location
Knoxville Tn
Posts
1,645
Credits
1,150
Feedback Score
0
Originally Posted by deepsouth 
Thought you were buying doors, not saws? 

And didnt need a big saw? 
Door is ordered

Im weak..... I allocated some of my toy money on this. I've wanted one of these since I joined AS and started reading Norm' Thread.

And your right..... there is no need- this is a want.
Share
| Like
cowroy and Fire8 like this.
Steven


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Saw that in the classifieds, missed it until today. Jon1212 had a sweet 2100 for sale, and I am glad Our thread had a hand and some influence. My favorite saw!


----------



## metalspec

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome Mike, much appreciated. Today was big saw country, and the muscle saws shined!



Great pics Norm!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks my friend! even though it was a hard day, you know we love running the muscle saws. I am sure Aaron would agree, we still had fun.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yesterday was a work out even for the muscle saws, big wet nasty wood. Got some time on the 395 finally and it's a sweet machine. Slight torque edge still goes to the 2101. But both put a smile on my face in tough conditions yesterday.



the 395 is a very nice saw Norm, they are user friendly and do the job with style.
I have converted all but 1 race 394 to 395's, an easy conversion when spares are in the shed.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree Neil, and have taken a strong liking to mine:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yesterday, 09:40 PM #18
> bryanr2
> Arboristsite MVP
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date
> Dec 2010
> Location
> Knoxville Tn
> Posts
> 1,645
> Credits
> 1,150
> Feedback Score
> 0
> Originally Posted by deepsouth
> Thought you were buying doors, not saws?
> 
> And didnt need a big saw?
> Door is ordered
> 
> Im weak..... I allocated some of my toy money on this. I've wanted one of these since I joined AS and started reading Norm' Thread.
> 
> And your right..... there is no need- this is a want.
> Share
> | Like
> cowroy and Fire8 like this.
> Steven



THANKS NORM for the Welcome to the Club. I was gonna wait til I had it in hand to submit my application to join the "elite 2100/2101" club. But now that I'm in..... I have a tracking # and it is on it's way to TN.


----------



## Eccentric

bryanr2 said:


> THANKS NORM for the Welcome to the Club. I was gonna wait til I had it in hand to submit my application to join the "elite 2100/2101" club. But now that I'm in..... I have a tracking # and it is on it's way to TN.



Jonathan's 2100CD is a sweet saw. If I had the scratch it'd be on its way back to Ca instead of TN...


----------



## NORMZILLA44

welcome Bryan, and so glad to hear!! Aaron indeed a sweet saw! So friends, does Norm leave his big block huskies stock, or does he get them ported? Inquiry minds want to know, and whats your opinions my friends. franken Husky????


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> welcome Bryan, and so glad to hear!! Aaron indeed a sweet saw! So friends, does Norm leave his big block huskies stock, or does he get them ported? Inquiry minds want to know, and whats your opinions my friends. franken Husky????



All stock except the 395 and the other 288. Send those to Mastermind.


----------



## Big_Wood

I have found my "A Toast to the Loggers of B.C" dvd  got it on my puter in 4 different parts. gonna try upload it tomorrow. oh wait a minute I guess later on today . tried to upload but says it will take half hour per part and I ain't staying up that much longer. somebody has to teach me how to embed vids in threads. there are lots of 2100's in this vid


----------



## Big_Wood

*A Toast to the Loggers of B.C*



[video=youtube;wxTHl3bUW-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxTHl3bUW-E[/video]

this is the first part guys. this part took 4 hours to upload to youtube so the others will be on this thread sooner or later. might just do one a day but we'll see. just keep an eye out for them. grab your bacon flavoured popcorn because the vid is 15 min long. the other 3 parts are better then this one. just wanna do it in the correct steps. I tried getting all the parts on the same vid but couldn't figure it out


----------



## Big_Wood

part 2 

[video=youtube;g-87HSFMI1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-87HSFMI1Y[/video]

my internet must not like cooperating with youtube because it takes forever :bang: I've been uploading in between projects. done for the day. more tomorrow


----------



## bryanr2

Randy ported my 288 and it is the most impressive saw I have ever run. In fact, if I could only keep one- there would be no pause in my decision- 288 hands down. Of course, I have never seen a 2100 in the flesh and according to UPS- it will be a couple more days as the saw is having a sleepover in Kansas.:bang:


----------



## rupedoggy

Eccentric said:


> Jonathan's 2100CD is a sweet saw. If I had the scratch it'd be on its way back to Ca instead of TN...



Jon1212 got some of his 2100 parts from me. Wait until you come here and get this load. You will never have to think about shipping in a saw again. Mike


----------



## NORMZILLA44

westcoaster90 said:


> part 2
> 
> [video=youtube;g-87HSFMI1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-87HSFMI1Y[/video]
> 
> my internet must not like cooperating with youtube because it takes forever :bang: I've been uploading in between projects. done for the day. more tomorrow


 Slow net I know the feeling, hey great stuff thanks for posting!!!! Aaron you may have a great idea my friend!. Bryan u will be sooooo happy! And I agree 288's are hard to beat, and ported I am sure even harder.


----------



## bryanr2

2100 has made it to TN! Well the West Side of TN. Wonder how far it is from Knoxville to Memphis?:bang: Gonna be a long night.


----------



## carym2a

Thats sooooo cool, thanks for sharing, makes ya warm and fuzzy


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Bryan!! Cary great to see ya, been a coons age!


----------



## Big_Wood

I was super busy today so didn't get around to uploading another part of the vid. 2 more parts. gonna try get them both done tomorrow. marcel has hundreds and hundreds of old logging videos he said he's give me copies of. he filmed them because he knew the industry was gonna take a turn for the worst, logging ain't what it used to be. I like watching these old vids because it was done the way I like in the best era of logging. today's logging is a joke compared to what it used to be  but hay anyways I put them on this thread for the 2100/2101's in the vid mostly, the logging part of it is just a bonus.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane thanks for doing that buddy! Plain great stuff..


----------



## Big_Wood

another busy day. blew a rod in one of my 3120's milling this morning  still runs and has power but has a very slight knock. pulled jug and no harm done to it and at first the rod seemed tight but noticed the play only at TDC. I got a couple spare cranks chill'n and a set of new bearings. just need the case gasket and i'll be good to go  hope to get the 2 last parts of the vid up soon  milled with it setting it down to idle and cool between cuts only to hear that knock around 2 hrs in. stopped right then and there to go pull her apart.


----------



## bryanr2

It's Official!


----------



## sachsmo

Pretty cool old videos of the BC logging. They sure liked their 2100s up there eh?

Here's one from out there, needed an air filter, fuel line Bar/chain. You can tell she did some work in her day.

And she still runs A1, I like to keep them with their battle scars and character, they earned them for sure.

I did take the liberty to install a low profile air cleaner.


----------



## rupedoggy

Looks like you squished that air filter. What are you going to do if the wife needs her pot lid? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

bryanr2 said:


> It's Official!


 Shane bummer on the saw, glad u caught it in time, great news on that. Man what a beautiful 2110 official induction to the club, hope you like it and are happy! Sachs, love seeing your saws buddy, and agree on the battle scars! Mike hows the weather out there buddy?


----------



## CRE1992

Hey! Does my Husky 298xp count? :msp_thumbsup:

She needs a little work... Not sure what I am gonna do with her yet :confused2:

I also picked up a 395xp and a 288xp at the same time. The 395xp is on ebay and the 288xp is going to get fixed up. 

[video]http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/silveradostud/media/Husqvarna%20Chainsaws/5623230C-ECA1-42D9-9DA8-84A30C17151F-6626-000008CA82610921_zps14466f73.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## sachsmo

rupedoggy said:


> Looks like you squished that air filter. What are you going to do if the wife needs her pot lid? :msp_biggrin:




Aw come on doggy,

sometimes we need to improvise eh? Yeah that was "custom squished' I was looking for a low profile approach so's my belly would have some maneuvering room.

You well know them saws are quite often missing the filter cover. and I had a couple freeby filters laying around. Believe it or not, there was some serious lathe work done to make that base/top. It is a super dense Plastic "nyoil" top and bottom. Y'all can laugh but it sure beats the hell out of them tall foam green things they put on 'em back in the day.


----------



## sachsmo

Yup all these years of putzin' with old SDs I have learned to make my own when no suitable replacements are available.
One thing about my stuff, it is "one of a kind",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for better or worse:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> Aw come on doggy,
> 
> sometimes we need to improvise eh? Yeah that was "custom squished' I was looking for a low profile approach so's my belly would have some maneuvering room.
> 
> You well know them saws are quite often missing the filter cover. and I had a couple freeby filters laying around. Believe it or not, there was some serious lathe work done to make that base/top. It is a super dense Plastic "nyoil" top and bottom. Y'all can laugh but it sure beats the hell out of them tall foam green things they put on 'em back in the day.


 Looks good to me, and I agree not into the giant filters, that stand staright up, they always get smashed the first week. CRE1992 all three of those saws you mentioned, count, and very much! Nice scores:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Wood

well guys I got some good news and bad news. good news is I talked to marcel today and he says he will convert more of his falling vids to discs for me  bad news is that I watched the vid over again and realized I got the parts mixed up. the first 2 parts are actually the best. I also realized that the 4th part has some information and footage that I kinda felt like marcel wouldn't want on the net so I called him to be sure and sure enough he says he'd rather the 4th part stay off the net. the 3rd part is almost done uploading and I will put it on norms thread here but it won't be interesting to most I think. I know you guys are all about saws and dropping tree's so it may not be your cup of tea. it's coming within the next half hour. if you care to watch enjoy.


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;r9Q8USZQmT0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9Q8USZQmT0[/video]


----------



## sachsmo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Looks good to me, and I agree not into the giant filters, that stand staright up, they always get smashed the first week. CRE1992 all three of those saws you mentioned, count, and very much! Nice scores:msp_thumbsup:





Thanks Mr. Norm,

RandyMac and I had a discussion once on the height of the filters on some of those stacked saws.

Me thinks he asked how low I could go?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane love your vids, would love copies if we could work it out, be so much appreciated! Sacahsmo buddy your welcome! Yep got the lowest k&N I could for mine, the biggies look way cool too, but oh crunch LOL! I love the way you set up all yours some of the nicest set ups I have ever seen.


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane love your vids, would love copies if we could work it out, be so much appreciated! Sacahsmo buddy your welcome! Yep got the lowest k&N I could for mine, the biggies look way cool too, but oh crunch LOL! I love the way you set up all yours some of the nicest set ups I have ever seen.



I think we could work something out. give me a bit to get some copies of more vids from marcel. I will make copies for you. I got some more falling stuff tucked away. got one of marcel falling a tree with an 090 but it wouldn't be right to post a turd in this thread otstir:


----------



## D. Lane

*Photos of some of my 2100 series saws.*

Here are four of my 2100 series. Left to right: A 2101w, 2101, 298, and 2100. These are all runners, that are used, and worked. The 2100 just got rebuilt. I bought it new, in 1983. I have three more 2100s, which currently aren't running. I am in the process of rebuilding my other 1983 model.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Shane post that 090 love to see it! And thanks! D.lane what a sweet collection, and I mean sweet!


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Shane post that 090 love to see it! And thanks! D.lane what a sweet collection, and I mean sweet!



upload started as per your request  says will take 75 min


----------



## D. Lane

*With their big brother...*

Here they are with their big brother 3120. I love the 2101's, and 2100's, but the 3120 is way smoother. The parts are for my other 1983 2100. They got some fresh paint.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Got the lame ass internet myself Shane, sure slow at times! D.lane beauties I say:msp_w00t:


----------



## D. Lane

*The 2100, after all my work rebuilding.*

Here is my first 2100, bought in 1983. I have cut an awful lot of wood with this saw. I enjoyed rebuilding it. It is mechanically new again.


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Got the lame ass internet myself Shane, sure slow at times! D.lane beauties I say:msp_w00t:



my bro told me some kind of trick to make the uploads faster. can't remember what he said now though. i'll text him tomorrow to see whats up. hopefully this don't take as long as it says :msp_unsure:


----------



## Big_Wood

video says 50 min left . you gonna stay up long enough to view it norm?


----------



## D. Lane

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Got the lame ass internet myself Shane, sure slow at times! D.lane beauties I say:msp_w00t:



Since I have been reading this thread, I have spent way too much time and money on the old 2100s. Three new bars, new chain, three rebuilds, and another complete rebuild in progress. It's all good though. I love these old powerhouse saws. They are heavy, they vibrate, but boy do they run, and last. Now I have two more, that need cylinders. I got some parts saws, and parts from Mike in Placerville. That will be a help; I wish I had the extra cash to get more parts from him. I wish I could find some nice cylinders that were affordable.


----------



## Eccentric

D. Lane said:


> Since I have been reading this thread, I have spent way too much time and money on the old 2100s. Three new bars, new chain, three rebuilds, and another complete rebuild in progress. It's all good though. I love these old powerhouse saws. They are heavy, they vibrate, but boy do they run, and last. Now I have two more, that need cylinders. I got some parts saws, and parts from Mike in Placerville. That will be a help; *I wish I had the extra cash to get more parts from him.* I wish I could find some nice cylinders that were affordable.



Yeah you and me both. Every time I get a little $$$ and think about going to see Mike...................it get's diverted elsewhere...:bang:


----------



## Big_Wood

here it is guys. 090 scene is at the end. the guy falling is marcel and the guy standing beside the 090 at the end is my grandpa. they and the 090 were both in their prime. they are both pensioners now  poor quality but was filmed in the early 70's so not bad considering 



[video=youtube;YuidHcorIfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuidHcorIfQ[/video]


----------



## D. Lane

westcoaster90 said:


> here it is guys. 090 scene is at the end. the guy falling is marcel and the guy standing beside the 090 at the end is my grandpa. they and the 090 were both in their prime. they are both pensioners now  poor quality but was filmed in the early 70's so not bad considering
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;YuidHcorIfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuidHcorIfQ[/video]



Old school. Pretty cool!


----------



## Eccentric

More good stuff Shane. Saw a couple old McCullochs in the 1965 section in the beginning of that last video too.


----------



## Big_Wood

Eccentric said:


> More good stuff Shane. Saw a couple old McCullochs in the 1965 section in the beginning of that last video too.



more to come  I tried calling marcel around 9:30 but got his wife. she told me he flew to Ontario. crazy guy. supposed to be back in a week or something like that. gonna get some more vids when he is back. 3 hr drive to his house though  maybe just get them shipped


----------



## tramp bushler

westcoaster90 said:


> more to come  I tried calling marcel around 9:30 but got his wife. she told me he flew to Ontario. crazy guy. supposed to be back in a week or something like that. gonna get some more vids when he is back. 3 hr drive to his house though  maybe just get them shipped



Please tell him that a faller from Southeast Alaska REALLY ENJOYS WATCHING THEM . Thanks for posting them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

westcoaster90 said:


> video says 50 min left . you gonna stay up long enough to view it norm?


 Sorry I missed this, musta hit the sack. I get that too, forget comp stuff, never was an expert myself LOL! Hey thanks for sharing all this awesome stuff! The tree the 090 is on is a good one too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

D. Lane said:


> Here is my first 2100, bought in 1983. I have cut an awful lot of wood with this saw. I enjoyed rebuilding it. It is mechanically new again.


 Beautiful saw Love the bar, and like your custom cover under the air filter, great idea, and very nice look.


----------



## D. Lane

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Beautiful saw Love the bar, and like your custom cover under the air filter, great idea, and very nice look.



Thanks. It runs like new. That's just an old Oregon bar, ( a 34") with a fresh pass on the big belt sander. I sand them after the paint wears. It keeps them easy to clean.
The piece under the filter is just to keep things from filling with saw cuttings, and dust. The old saw is going back to work.
I am putting the other old 2100 back together tomorrow, but I am still lacking a cylinder for it. I am trying a couple of new ideas on it. I will post some photos later.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Welcome my friend, mine has a 34 inch oregon as well. Really a nice fit on those saws. Yeap love the plate idea, and the polished bar look! I will keep ears open for cylinders.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

One of the finer things in life, and one of my all time favorite past times.....


----------



## tramp bushler

Norm; that first pic, that has got to be the most bizzare looking tree I have ever seen. !!!


----------



## D. Lane

tramp bushler said:


> Norm; that first pic, that has got to be the most bizzare looking tree I have ever seen. !!!



Is it a walnut?


----------



## Eccentric

It's an oak. Was forked just above Norm's head. BIG sucker. We'd already cut the beams off. Where Norm was cutting, it was about 42"x32" or so. Oblong. When he made the first face cut water was gushing out.

Same tree here. Doesn't look like it, but the bit I'm cutting here is about 30" accross. The stump where Norm had been cutting is to the right and beyond me (camera's view of it is blocked by my slim/trim frame).


----------



## D. Lane

Eccentric said:


> It's an oak. Was forked just above Norm's head. BIG sucker. We'd already cut the beams off. Where Norm was cutting, it was about 42"x32" or so. Oblong. When he made the first face cut water was gushing out.
> 
> Same tree here. Doesn't look like it, but the bit I'm cutting here is about 30" accross. The stump where Norm had been cutting is to the right and beyond me (camera's view of it is blocked by my slim/trim frame).


When i thought it might be a walnut, I was looking at the white looking bark, and figuring it to be a back yard tree. But now I see it as an oak.
It must be a live oak, now i see the red cambium. When I lived in Monterey county, I cut tons of big big Live Oaks. They can be tricky to fall (too much weight, up high and out.) They can stall, spin, and fool you, making you dance around the stump. They, and some big White oaks were the reason for my 2100 purchases way back then. I have seen water run out of them for 30 minutes after they are cut down. The Live Oak, or "Red" oak is the heaviest firewood when green. Sometimes 6000lbs per cord. I used to have to weigh truckloads sometimes.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Eccentric

Our climber (Brian.........the guy up in the Eucs in one of Norm's other pics above) dropped the top and the beams in sections. The leftover section of that big oak that Norm falled here was about 12-15' tall...

This was indeed some HEAVY wood. We filled two dump trailers and a pickup bed, and left the rest for the homeowner. Dragged and chipped the brush.


----------



## homelitejim

You fella's down there in Cali look like you are having fun.


----------



## D. Lane

*2101xpw*

Hey Norm,
Here is the 2101 I am working on. I am trying to take it from beat up old muscle, to cleaned up old muscle. Also another 1983 2100CD that is waiting for parts. Shane is sending me a jug, and some other parts for the 2100.


----------



## D. Lane

*2100cd*

Here is the other 1983 2100.


----------



## Big_Wood

dammit dan. those are some purty saws. a lot of work in what your doing but looks nice :msp_thumbup: I have totally lost patience in repainting mostly because no time. rather use my spare time running them or on AS  what kind of paint are you using? I've tried many different paints and none held up. I think the best one for me was plasti-cote engine paint. after numerous attempts to make a saw look new and stay looking new I gave up deciding that powdercoat was the only option. also what do you use for prep? I always just used a dremel to clean everything up then brake clean. looks like from the paint being gone from inside the crankcase you used paint stripper then did your prep. either way looks like your doing one hell of a good job


----------



## D. Lane

westcoaster90 said:


> dammit dan. those are some purty saws. a lot of work in what your doing but looks nice :msp_thumbup: I have totally lost patience in repainting mostly because no time. rather use my spare time running them or on AS  what kind of paint are you using? I've tried many different paints and none held up. I think the best one for me was plasti-cote engine paint. after numerous attempts to make a saw look new and stay looking new I gave up deciding that powdercoat was the only option. also what do you use for prep? I always just used a dremel to clean everything up then brake clean. looks like from the paint being gone from inside the crankcase you used paint stripper then did your prep. either way looks like your doing one hell of a good job



It is allot of time and work. I have tried a few paints. I have found catalyzed Polyurethane to be tough enough, and it dries the fastest. That is what is originality on allot of the saws.
I use paint stripper mixed with xylol to prep. It takes everything off. That, and a wire brush gets the parts clean.
Powder coat is an option, if money is no concern. I have never wanted to pay what it costs.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Tramp it was a bizare trunk that is for sure! Dan saweet saws my friend, and looking good, real good they are:cool2::msp_thumbsup:Aaron thanks for chiming in, and posting them pics nice and large! That watery bastard, had to clean up my saws after:msp_tongue: Yesterday was a good day, and loved running the 288! Hey great to see u all my friends, been having computer issues. But Jeanne ran to town, so snuck on hers:msp_razz::cool2:


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan

Lookin' for a nice, clean and straight, even minty 2101XP, perhaps a 2100, preferably original condition.....

Anyone gots one...??

Thanks.


----------



## bryanr2

Hey fellers. Just bumping the thread.


----------



## Junorr500

*2100 saw and parts*

Husky 2100 Chainsaw - British Columbia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.

HUSQVARNA 2100 Chainsaw Parts - British Columbia Other Outdoor Home Products For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.

Is the complete saw worth $300


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RenaisSAWnceMan said:


> Lookin' for a nice, clean and straight, even minty 2101XP, perhaps a 2100, preferably original condition.....
> 
> Anyone gots one...??
> 
> Thanks.


 Can't say I blame you buddy! I love em! Hey great to see you all my friends, thanks for thread bump, and thanks for sharing the Canada saw ad, my laptop be hear soon, and I will be a regular again!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What's up muscle fans, good evening to the finest band, and finest of saws!


----------



## Junorr500

2 Husqvarna 2100 chainsaws - British Columbia Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.


----------



## Mo. Jim

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What's up muscle fans, good evening to the finest band, and finest of saws!



Howdy Norm,do you know anyone who can install a compression release in a 2100 cylinder for me? When you have a saw blowing 200+,a decomp is nice. I'm on a old computer with slow dialup and a old and slow operater. Doing searchs is time consuming and frustrating to say the least. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Junorr500 thanks bro for heads up, dam wish I could get em! Arr! Mojim I would PM Randy Mastermind if I was you, he is as good as they come, best of the best!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

my favorite class and size! Anyone grabs those from the link, junorr500 shared? Thanks again Junnor.


----------



## Junorr500

NORMZILLA44 said:


> my favorite class and size! Anyone grabs those from the link, junorr500 shared? Thanks again Junnor.



No problem. Wish I could get them myself. Missed a L77 from the same area for $65. Just couldn't do the 6 hr one way drive. Would have made a nice set, my L65 that i have and a L77 and a 2100.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree, how sweet that would be, be one heck of an arsenal!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Am I weird, if I have not run my saws, wanting to go just fire them and to hear them run! I need to get some tree work, and big wood, we need a run.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## fulltrack

westcoaster90 said:


> [video=youtube;r9Q8USZQmT0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9Q8USZQmT0[/video]



That camp around 1:00 Sheemahant river yeah? Spent a few shifts there. The 61 was parked outside my bunk on one of them. With the windows closed the rotor wash would blow the curtains horizontal :-/


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy great picture, and great to see u my friend. Full track what was the story? And nice to meet you my friend.


----------



## D. Lane

RandyMac said:


>



Now days they load the log trucks with trees that they used to use to cushion the fall of trees like that.


----------



## fulltrack

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Randy great picture, and great to see u my friend. Full track what was the story? And nice to meet you my friend.



not too much of a story, they where helo logging south of bella coola in a logging camp on the sheemahat river where I spent a few shifts. I had the fortune of staying in a bunk where the window faced the helo pad.
The helo guys had to start a bit earlier than me, so every morning my alarm was the 61 warming up outside my window. The rotor wash was blowing right through the gaps and pushing my curtains horizotally. The funny thing about that bird is it had a beautiful black paintjob with red striping. It looked totally out of place in camp. It was also custom lettered 'Evona'. Apparently it used to belong to Donald (Trump )and he got rid of it after the devorice  Where was once a plush custom interior complete with a bar, was now bare metal and loggers with caulk boots on. Nice to meet you also !


----------



## NORMZILLA44

D.lane you are right there. Fulltrack cool story my friend I only got to see a helicopter show once. It was eel river logging co. and Columbia helicopters, up in Cazadero it was way cool!


----------



## husq2100

RandyMac said:


>



"I once sawed a tree _*this*_ big"


----------



## ausneil 1

RandyMac said:


>



Ohhhhhhh that's big,,,,,,, The next log that big I fall will be my second, I once fell one that big in my sleep, then I woke up.

Awsome Randymac...


----------



## Big_Wood

more vids guys. cool thing is that my buddy Todd uploaded them to youtube long ago so I don't have to 

[video=youtube;bcqlvXA4QT0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcqlvXA4QT0[/video]


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;lCatBmjMWSk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCatBmjMWSk[/video]


----------



## Big_Wood

This one I really like 

[video=youtube;svuqBAcMl_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svuqBAcMl_o[/video]


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;wFXKHOcW1A4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFXKHOcW1A4[/video]


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;j9a-wBlydMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9a-wBlydMQ[/video]

that's enough for tonight. give you guys time to catch up  more to come.............. eventually


----------



## fulltrack

westcoaster90 said:


> This one I really like



Westcoaster, do you know if Marcel is still local to the cowichan valley here? I'd like to get a copy of his movie.


----------



## Big_Wood

fulltrack said:


> Westcoaster, do you know if Marcel is still local to the cowichan valley here? I'd like to get a copy of his movie.



Yes he is. He is still living at the same residence in duncan. He hasn't been around though. Took off to ontario a month ago and hasn't returned. Retired life you know  i haven't tried to contact him in over a week so he may be back now. Do you know him? If you do you have a chance to get his vids. I know he won't give a copy to just anybody.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

westcoaster90 said:


> [video=youtube;j9a-wBlydMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9a-wBlydMQ[/video]
> 
> that's enough for tonight. give you guys time to catch up  more to come.............. eventually


 Thanks so much buddy, and great to see you my friend, great to see you love all the videos.


----------



## fulltrack

westcoaster90 said:


> Yes he is. He is still living at the same residence in duncan. He hasn't been around though. Took off to ontario a month ago and hasn't returned. Retired life you know  i haven't tried to contact him in over a week so he may be back now. Do you know him? If you do you have a chance to get his vids. I know he won't give a copy to just anybody.



Unfortunately I don't know him personally. As most that have spent time in camp and the bush in western of B.C. I know him through west coast falling lore. Manfred at the Shawnigan gate was saying the Lake Cowichan museum loans logging videos, maybe
they have it.

Sorry to get this thread off topic. For what it's worth, I've finally got my 2100 running. I drop start my 394 and my 075, not the 2100 though, it breaks the rope after a few pulls :msp_biggrin: I have to step on that monster.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nope you are right on topic buddy! Yep my 1100 here give u a nice snap too!


----------



## Big_Wood

fulltrack said:


> Unfortunately I don't know him personally. As most that have spent time in camp and the bush in western of B.C. I know him through west coast falling lore. Manfred at the Shawnigan gate was saying the Lake Cowichan museum loans logging videos, maybe
> they have it.
> 
> Sorry to get this thread off topic. For what it's worth, I've finally got my 2100 running. I drop start my 394 and my 075, not the 2100 though, it breaks the rope after a few pulls :msp_biggrin: I have to step on that monster.



Which video are you looking to get? If you ever got to meet marcel he would probably hook you up just because you worked in the same camp for a bit


----------



## fulltrack

Hi Westcoaster, 
the one I've been looking for is "A Toast to the Loggers". Did he make others?


----------



## Big_Wood

fulltrack said:


> Hi Westcoaster,
> the one I've been looking for is "A Toast to the Loggers". Did he make others?



Lets just say this. He has a room in his house dedicated to his old logging vids. That should give you an idea of how many he has. Ah hell i'll give you another idea 100's and 100's


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I just love the sound of that, A toast to a loggers:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;g-lrKSMvYs0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-lrKSMvYs0[/video]


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;AYBIPvIkoUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYBIPvIkoUw[/video]


----------



## Big_Wood

[video=youtube;de3vTzkohew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de3vTzkohew[/video]

that's it for today. you guys get catching up


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, thanks so much for sharing Shane! How old is Marcel these days? He is in Canada you say?


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow, thanks so much for sharing Shane! How old is Marcel these days? He is in Canada you say?



ya he's living in Canada. 3 hour drive from me. I believe he is in his early 70's now but I will have to ask when I talk to him next for an exact age. him and my grandpa are nuts. they are that seasoned and they still climb and top tree's. they still put a lot of the younger fallers to shame


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Outstanding, would love to meet them both. I learned so much rubbing elbows with awesome guy's like that. Was very fortunate. I am glad those guy's still are plugging along!


----------



## carym2a

OK I'm back, what have I missed?


----------



## RandyMac

carym2a said:


> OK I'm back, what have I missed?



The PNW GTG.


----------



## carym2a

RandyMac said:


> The PNW GTG.



Yup, missed alot of things the last few months, but things are getting better moving forward past it .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> The PNW GTG.


 Cary real good to see you my friend! Speaking of what has been missed, where u been Randy been awhile!


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary real good to see you my friend! Speaking of what has been missed, where u been Randy been awhile!



Hey Norm!
Been super busy lately working on the yard, house and such.


----------



## Junorr500

*$100 cd2100*

Me and my big mouth. This saw came up for sale locally for a bit more than I could afford so I told my father In law about it and he decided he wanted it. We went to have a look at it and found out it was not in running condition. So the guy drops the price to $100 which I could have afforded. Lol. Oh well I get first dibs at it if father in law decides he doesn't want it. It's flooding bad but we figure its cause the fuel line had rotted and the owner just replaced it. Prolly got some crap in the carb. So she needs a carb rebuild a new chain and some odds and ends like a proper fuel line and filter etc. it also needs a chain tensioner bolt and tab. If anyone has a extra one could you let me know. Or if anyone knows a current part number for a replacement. We would like to get this saw going ASAP. 

Compression and all else seems good. 

View attachment 301700
View attachment 301701
View attachment 301702
View attachment 301703


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Randy great to see u. Been crunch time at the capitol, we are working 108 bills. And got some liberals on the run! Junor, not sure part number, but my dealer still has them. If u have trouble let me know I will get you one. Nice saw!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Muscle saws, coming out soon:msp_w00t:


----------



## Junorr500

*2100*

Turns out the armature on that $100 cd2100 is weak to the point of being unusable. I have a current part number 501831901 and saw a couple prices online but was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good deal on one?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Junor, hope u can find something in Canada, man the shipping there is ridiculous eh! U check ebay, and your local dealer? Yes unless someone here steps up with one, for a trade.. Hey happy fourth of july everyone!


----------



## Junorr500

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Junor, hope u can find something in Canada, man the shipping there is ridiculous eh! U check ebay, and your local dealer? Yes unless someone here steps up with one, for a trade.. Hey happy fourth of july everyone!



Found one from a local dealer. Thanks though.


----------



## homelitejim

View attachment 303160


Trying to post a pic from my phone. Wish me luck.


----------



## procarbine2k1

2100 popped up on the bay a few minutes ago, for a decent BIN.. thought I would chime in here and let you guys know (you all may have seen it already )


----------



## NORMZILLA44

procarbine2k1 said:


> 2100 popped up on the bay a few minutes ago, for a decent BIN.. thought I would chime in here and let you guys know (you all may have seen it already )


 Good deal my friend, going to look right now! And Junor glad u found one.. Jim pic of what buddy I am waiting! Happy fourth of july my friends, and muscle lovers!


----------



## homelitejim

I think it showed up in my other post, at least i am able to click on the little pic. Here it is with my regular computer.







it is my 6 cubic inch toaster, I have not had the pleasure to run it in the wood yet but will here in a few weeks, I may throw a 8 pin rim on it to pick up the chain speed as I only have a 26 inch bar on it.


----------



## sachsmo

Hows about some nice German strudel to go with that "toaster"?


----------



## sachsmo

RandyMac once asked how low I could go?

I have done a few bases for the old "V stack" so here is the lowest profile to date. You can see by the paint wear that dude was used a bunch, she still does the line proud best runner of the four I have:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim nice collection buddy! Sachsmo, dude love that struedle, and the husky with the low profile too. Beauties my friends!


----------



## procarbine2k1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal my friend, going to look right now! And Junor glad u found one.. Jim pic of what buddy I am waiting! Happy fourth of july my friends, and muscle lovers!



I don't know if it is still on the bay Norm, but I had seen that the price was lowered to $150 w/ free ship.


----------



## snowdingo

Hey everybody,

I figured there would be some guys on here that would appreciate this. Picked this up for bucking up some of the doug firs we have around here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Procarbine thanks, and man, oh man 150 eh! Snowdingo oh yeah we appreciate it! Nice saw man!


----------



## 54stude

procarbine2k1 said:


> I don't know if it is still on the bay Norm, but I had seen that the price was lowered to $150 w/ free ship.



That saw is in my shop now. Not exactly as represented, but still a decent deal for the price. The wrap handle is bent and the bottom end is stuck, but the top end might be usable. I have another 2100 parts saw,so I should be good to go there.


----------



## tramp bushler

This is the triad of oldies but goodies I ran this week. . I ran 1 1/2 gallons of gas in the 084 yesterday on the Fern Gulley tree.
And the old flat filter 064 that I ran last year. 

I know, not a 2100 in the bunch. But all nice old saws none the less. All pulling Oregon 52 AJ


----------



## tramp bushler

Sorry guy. I musta pushed the wrong button. Or my phone is acting up.


----------



## Eccentric

tramp bushler said:


> Sorry guy. I musta pushed the wrong button. Or my phone is acting up.



With the low-top 288XP and P-62 (wearing .404) in the pic I can overlook the 084 Glen.:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Glen, nice stuff, awesome saws!.. Here is one for sale. Husqvarna chainsaw!!!!


----------



## homelitejim

View attachment 304405




Homelite 1050A


----------



## tramp bushler

No ; I'll leave the parts t you guys. Those 4 old saws are the boss's from when he cut timber in Oregon. 

I've still got my dogs from my 394 . I ran the same set of dogs on 3 different 394 s. When I get a 395 I'll put them in it. If I need a big saw, which I don't plan to I'll get a 3120 . . They are kindof a box with handles but I don't need different mount bars. 

I'm pretty happy with the 390 Husky. 90 CC saws are just about right for general production timber falling on the coast up here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Jim nice beastly Homie! Very nice! Glen I agree 390 be about perfect! You did part with that 394 right?


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> View attachment 304405
> 
> 
> Homelite 1050A









That saw looks familiar Jim.


----------



## bezza1

Eccentric said:


> That saw looks familiar Jim.



looks good with the STIHL bar on it hahaha:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Eccentric

bezza1 said:


> looks good with the STIHL bar on it hahaha:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



And the mounting method is unique too. JB'd the bar tip to the starter housing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Impressive saw indeed! Yeah noticed the Stihl bar too!


----------



## tramp bushler

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jim nice beastly Homie! Very nice! Glen I agree 390 be about perfect! You did part with that 394 right?




Yes I sold my last 394 to Alex D after I get another 390 or 2 I'll prolly get a 395 .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Glen. I would love a 390. I am liking my 395 a lot. Sure love 288's too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Brought home a vintage muscle beast, for a friend who needs help, getting it running. We in need of Aaron's talents. a 430 mac, how big is this little guy?:msp_w00t: And I am contiplating another 288, but would have to sell me 372. Love to keep it, but you know me and a 288!


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brought home a vintage muscle beast, for a friend who needs help, getting it running. We in need of Aaron's talents. a 4-30 mac, how big is this little guy?:msp_w00t: And I am contiplating another 288, but would have to sell me 372. Love to keep it, but you know me and a 288!



5.3ci/87cc.........just like your 288XP. 4-30 signifies 4 HP and 30 pounds (PHO). Big heavy old 1950's gear drive.

Model Profile: 4-30


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wow, and like randy said before, guys today whine, oh my 16 pound saw is heavy?? LOL!


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow, and like randy said before, guys today whine, oh my 16 pound saw is heavy?? LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see u buddy, great pic. My thoughts exactly..


----------



## NORMZILLA44

#1 




joshledoux 





joshledoux is online now Member 
Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation 
Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation Reputation 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Join Date:Mar 2013Location:b.c. west coastPosts:59Credits:23 Feedback Score: 0




husqvarna 2100 for sale 



husqvarna 2100cd (I believe) starts and runs well. the original tag was removed at some point and it has WH126 dremeled into it. I believe it came out of a weyerhauser camp in squamish. It's a little dirty. I put a handle on it, cleaned out the carb and fired er up. Buyer to pay shipping, and if you're patient I can ship it from my U.S address the next time I go down there. If you have any questions or can add any usefull info please don't hesitate to PM me as I really know very little about this saw. 460$ canadian dollhairs 


Attached Thumbnails Attached Thumbnails 
img_0536-jpg 

img_0537-jpg 

img_0538-jpg 

img_0539-jpg


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good clean 2100 in the classifieds.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ahh, if I had more money, because u can never have enough muscle saws!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

normzilla44 said:


> just realized i belong to no groups or clubs. But im game for a 2100 club:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup:


 yep!!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


 Yep, my way of thinking anymore, seems the smallest saw I grab anymore is my 288.


----------



## RandyMac

a 288 or 390 is on my list. Farley has a nice ported 390, I played with it, I would have an easier time talking a hot chick out of her pants, then getting that 390 away from Bob.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> a 288 or 390 is on my list. Farley has a nice ported 390, I played with it, I would have an easier time talking a hot chick out of her pants, then getting that 390 away from Bob.



Bob's got a ported 288XP too. I ran it right after running Fraser's blue-top' 288XP. Both strong saws. Bob O ran them too. I should have gotten a pic of that.


----------



## Eccentric

Randy did you run Kevin's ported 390XP? It had the silly-short 18" b/c on it. I ran it in the cottonwood over by the BBQ's. Dang thing was sure a screamer. Didn't have the grunt (or the sound) of the 288's however.


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> Randy did you run Kevin's ported 390XP? It had the silly-short 18" b/c on it. I ran it in the cottonwood over by the BBQ's. Dang thing was sure a screamer. Didn't have the grunt (or the sound) of the 288's however.



Yes I did, with a Havatampa clenched in my teeth.


----------



## mdavlee

The 390 doesn't have torque like the 390. It's a little more comfortable to run for hours but doesn't seem to pull as hard. I'm waiting on a 288 cylinder to come back from Randy's and then I'll see what a ported one will do


----------



## RandyMac

too bad the 288 has a bad PC number


----------



## srcarr52

I grab my 288 quite often too. Always looking for an excuse to use it. It's more comfortable than the last few I've owned sine I out all spring mounts in it and I have a pro safety full wrap on it.


----------



## mdavlee

The larger pro safety wrap is nice. I've been using the 288 instead of the 372 lately even for the limbing and small firewood. Not sure why but it does sound real good.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

srcarr52 said:


> I grab my 288 quite often too. Always looking for an excuse to use it. It's more comfortable than the last few I've owned sine I out all spring mounts in it and I have a pro safety full wrap on it.


 I was wondering about the spring mounts, so they will fit on a 288? Randy good to see you, what does pc number mean? And how the heck are you, been awhile. Mike I am debating selling my 372 to get another 288 still. Not to much heavier, really when holding em side by side or running, pretty close to me. Aaron I think u will love yours. The 2100's and 288's always been my favorites. Yeah I too prefer the old full, full large wraps, Mike.


----------



## jus2fat

Hi NORMZILLA44....just want to say "HI"..as I don't see you post too much or at least on the threads I read.

Anyways..just good to see you post and assume most things are going OK for you..!!

(I''l never forget you _*trying*_ to pull 'mountainlake" and me apart on a Sunday..LOL)

I guess we are "cool" now (hope so) I've tried to make amends...no reply - that's ok - you can only try..!!

Take care dude..!! and Bes2ya!

J2F

(sure would like to send you some of this Southern summer humidity..I gots Waay too much..!!)..:msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> too bad the 288 has a bad PC number



I've thought about that very thing a few times Randy. Maybe I'll call mine a Husqvarna 5.3 (as it's 87cc/5.3ci) instead. Heck.............they're 87cc so 287XP would have been more accurate....



NORMZILLA44 said:


> I was wondering about the spring mounts, so they will fit on a 288? Randy good to see you, *what does pc number mean?* And how the heck are you, been awhile. Mike I am debating selling my 372 to get another 288 still. Not to much heavier, really when holding em side by side or running, pretty close to me. Aaron I think u will love yours. The 2100's and 288's always been my favorites. Yeah I too prefer the old full, full large wraps, Mike.



It ain't good Norm...

California Penal Code Section 288 - California Attorney Resources - California Laws

California Penal Code Section 288a - California Attorney Resources - California Laws

A 281XP isn't quite so bad in relation to the California Penal Codes. 281PC is just bigamy. Some guys here say their wives accuse them of being married to their saws anyways...

California Penal Code Section 281 - California Attorney Resources - California Laws


----------



## RandyMac

I am laughing at the beloved MS290s LMAO!!!!


----------



## srcarr52

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I was wondering about the spring mounts, so they will fit on a 288? Randy good to see you, what does pc number mean? And how the heck are you, been awhile. Mike I am debating selling my 372 to get another 288 still. Not to much heavier, really when holding em side by side or running, pretty close to me. Aaron I think u will love yours. The 2100's and 288's always been my favorites. Yeah I too prefer the old full, full large wraps, Mike.



Yes. Later 288's came with small springs at the bottom rear of the handle instead of rubber. I put them on the upper rear as well. Then just run the front large spring and no front tank rubber mounts. Works great but just don't pull aggressive on it if you have a stuck bar as you can break the rear springs.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

jus2fat said:


> Hi NORMZILLA44....just want to say "HI"..as I don't see you post too much or at least on the threads I read.
> 
> Anyways..just good to see you post and assume most things are going OK for you..!!
> 
> (I''l never forget you _*trying*_ to pull 'mountainlake" and me apart on a Sunday..LOL)
> 
> I guess we are "cool" now (hope so) I've tried to make amends...no reply - that's ok - you can only try..!!
> 
> Take care dude..!! and Bes2ya!
> 
> J2F
> 
> (sure would like to send you some of this Southern summer humidity..I gots Waay too much..!!)..:msp_wink:


 LOL! Yep good ole times of war. That's why some of us banded up and stay in certain threads, no peeing contes etc LOL! Great to see u bro been awhile, and thanks for coming in! Aaron Randy got ya LOL! Threw me off a second. Shawn cool man thanks! Great info, what year 288 did that change on? I have a 93-94 I believe


----------



## srcarr52

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! Yep good ole times of war. That's why some of us banded up and stay in certain threads, no peeing contes etc LOL! Great to see u bro been awhile, and thanks for coming in! Aaron Randy got ya LOL! Threw me off a second. Shawn cool man thanks! Great info, what year 288 did that change on? I have a 93-94 I believe



Actually I think the lites came with springs int the back now that I think about what I've had come through. But someone could have always been messing with them.


----------



## Eccentric

My weekend's accomplishments. Despite having some nasty bug given to me by the little one..........got two saws back up and running.

77cc/4.7ci Poulan 4900. Replaced fuel lines. Rebuilt carb. Replaced crank seals. Blows 160 PSI cold. Sounds mean at idle. Just needs a new loop of chain now.

87cc/5.3ci Husqvarna 288XP. Finally finished gathering parts, tearing down two junkers, and putting together a good runner from the mess. New crank seals and gaskets. Rebuilt carb. Disabled carb governor (using a disc of aluminum cut from a PBR can). New AV buffers. New ring. Lotsa other little parts. STRONG runner. Just needs an air filter, exhaust deflector, and a molded fuel line. 


[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/user/Eccentric_photo/media/CAM00595_zps5de03b65.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron I am excited just thinking about another 288 on the road. What's not to love!uttahere2::biggrinbounce2::msp_thumbup::cool2:


----------



## Big_Wood

Right on Aaron. Good to see that 288 finally in it's finishing stages. Seems like it's been damn near a year since i sent you those. Remember you owe me a vid of it cutting faster then norms still


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> Right on Aaron. Good to see that 288 finally in it's finishing stages. Seems like it's been damn near a year since i sent you those. Remember you owe me a vid of it cutting faster then norms still



LOL. More like 6 months, and at least a dozen saws were ahead of it in line...


----------



## Big_Wood

Eccentric said:


> LOL. More like 6 months, and at least a dozen saws were ahead of it in line...



key word in my post would have been "seems". I knew it couldn't have been that long as I only registered last December. good to see though bud  when you got a vid ready shoot me a PM. I don't get on here as much as I would like but i get a email notification to my phone when somebody PM's


----------



## Eccentric

westcoaster90 said:


> key word in my post would have been "seems". I knew it couldn't have been that long as I only registered last December. good to see though bud  when you got a vid ready shoot me a PM. I don't get on here as much as I would like but i get a email notification to my phone when somebody PM's



Thanks again Shane. I don't know when I'd have been able to get a 288XP if you and a few other guys hadn't helped me out. We'll get some video of it in the wood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Shane for helping our buddy! To me 288's are addicting. One of the all time greats and one of my favorites.


----------



## RandyMac

So, where is my 5.3?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Was going to say I remember a good friend, saying I love 87cc saws! We will work on it buddy, and find ya one..


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> So, where is my 5.3?



You want me to build you one Randy? May take a while to gather parts and such. We can make it happen. We'll talk about the specifics later. Lots of options with that saw series (high top/low top, 81 or 87cc, etc).

For now, you have the *original* 5.3ci/87cc hotrod work saw. Here's my pair of 5.3ci saws. 28*7*XP (I like that number better.....maybe I can get a decal made up...) and McCulloch Super 250. Both filled the same role, but in different decades.:msp_thumbup:

[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/user/Eccentric_photo/media/CAM00625_zps6f387ec5.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Was going to say I remember a good friend, saying I love 87cc saws! We will work on it buddy, and find ya one..



I still owe Randy from an earlier deal. If he wants, I can get a good start on a 5.3ci Husqvarna project as a way to square up with him. Shouldn't take too much beyond that to finish it up. May just take a while. Probably a winter project....


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> You want me to build you one Randy? May take a while to gather parts and such. We can make it happen. We'll talk about the specifics later. Lots of options with that saw series (high top/low top, 81 or 87cc, etc).
> 
> For now, you have the *original* 5.3ci/87cc hotrod work saw. Here's my pair of 5.3ci saws. 28*7*XP (I like that number better.....maybe I can get a decal made up...) and McCulloch Super 250. Both filled the same role, but in different decades.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> [video]http://s171.photobucket.com/user/Eccentric_photo/media/CAM00625_zps6f387ec5.mp4.html[/video]



i'll donate a bluetop and filter for it.


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> i'll donate a bluetop and filter for it.



That's very generous of you Fraser.


----------



## RandyMac

Sounds real good Aaron. November?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Sounds real good Aaron. November?



I'll shoot for that Randy. Depends on what I can scare up as a starting point, and when I can get it. You're coming down for the GTG I hope. If I don't have your 5.3 done by then you'll at least be able to run mine.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

http://www.arboristsite.com/tradin-post/242286.htm#post4465051


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> I'll shoot for that Randy. Depends on what I can scare up as a starting point, and when I can get it. You're coming down for the GTG I hope. If I don't have your 5.3 done by then you'll at least be able to run mine.:msp_thumbup:


 And if u don't have yours done, you and Randy, can each run one of mine Hey all muscle fans, just posted a link, nice 2100 in the classifieds.


----------



## RandyMac

November could be busy, but I have business near Auburn, will coordinate plans


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> And if u don't have yours done, you and Randy, can each run one of mine Hey all muscle fans, just posted a link, nice 2100 in the classifieds.



Mine's all done and running strong Norm. Just waiting on an A F element to come in. Hopefully I'll be able to get started on Randy's saw soon. Lotsa projects still. Probably won't get to my 2100CD, Homelite 2100-S, or Poulan 5200 until winter. Priority is sorting out Steve's 4-30A, finishing up Bob's PM850, Randy's Husky 5.3, and rehabbing my SXL-925W.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Love it muscle projects, and the sound of November in the air, can almost smell the wood chips, and fire burning! Aaron u working this Friday? I may cut at westside.


----------



## Eccentric

Norm I have to work on Friday. Any chance we could go Saturday? Maybe we can get Sean to come.............and to bring that bar.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Sean?:msp_scared::taped::bang: Good luck with that eh! I will just find u another bar he's such a flake. Hey Saturday bbq here, if u want to bring the family.


----------



## Eccentric

Family can't be there this time, but I can. Could also fix the tank vent on your 2101XP while I'm there. LMK when to arrive, and text me your address. I haven't ben there since June of 2012, and my memory is a bit sketchy.

I have a 28" b/c on the 287XP now, and have a 30" bar that I could use with a new chain once I dress the rails. IIRC, it takes 98DL of 3/8-.050G. Will keep an eye out for a 32"-34" 3/8-.063G bar for that saw, since Sean flaked on the 32" 3/8-.050G b/c. JJ is hooking me up with a 36" bar for my 2100CD. Also trading for a 42" bar for that saw for when we're cutting something *big*. May not get that saw together until the winter.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Took a breath and break from hunting, cutting wood and smelled the roses awhile, with some of my dearest friends=family.


----------



## leeha

Sometimes it's nice to kick back and relax and not
worry about anything. Spending good quality time
with family and friends is always great fun.





Lee


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Lee thanks so much, and always great too see you!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Aaron, thanks so much for fixing baby! Made it home safe on the front seat..


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron, thanks so much for fixing baby! Made it home safe on the front seat..



You're welcome Norm. I could see you were having a tough time of it waiting for your 2101XP to return.....




And the 2101XP really did ride up front with Norm when he drove away.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Last Sunday i ran a tank of fuel thru the following saws, Stihl 064, and 056, Solo 694, Husky 385 and 372, and I ran 3 tanks thru my 2101. What a machine. All of the saws I mentioned are ported except the big Solo and the 2101, its fun to run the ported saws but I think it was even funner to run the stock big Husky. You guys are right about these 2100/2101's, they truly are a muscle saw. I had a 28" bar on it and I was noodling and bucking 20-30" red oak logs and it just eats it up. I hope that some day I find my self out west and can meet some of you good folks.


----------



## Eccentric

andydodgegeek said:


> Last Sunday i ran a tank of fuel thru the following saws, Stihl 064, and 056, Solo 694, Husky 385 and 372, and I ran 3 tanks thru my 2101. What a machine. All of the saws I mentioned are ported except the big Solo and the 2101, its fun to run the ported saws but I think it was even funner to run the stock big Husky. You guys are right about these 2100/2101's, they truly are a muscle saw. I had a 28" bar on it and I was noodling and bucking 20-30" red oak logs and it just eats it up. I hope that some day I find my self out west and can meet some of you good folks.



Andy we'd love to have you and Sarah out here. If you make it out here, you can run our 288XP and 2100/2101 saws in some big wood. I have a 42" bar on the way for my 2100CD, and know where there's some big wood to sink it in once I have it up and running again.


----------



## fwgsaw

So is this where all the big saw guys lurk?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## carym2a

Eccentric said:


> Andy we'd love to have you and Sarah out here. If you make it out here, you can run our 288XP and 2100/2101 saws in some big wood. I have a 42" bar on the way for my 2100CD, and know where there's some big wood to sink it in once I have it up and running again.



I've got a 42" cannon on mine, seems made for it, looks cool too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have a 42" for mine, I cut down and bucked up a 44" maple tree with the 2101 last year. Good time.


----------



## homelitejim

View attachment 313437


Picked up some serious muscle today a McCullough 1-76 and a 797. Both will be winter projects.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good to see u my friends. Yes Aaron felt much better today, knowing the 2101 was ready to rip! Cut some hard ass Euc today, and it was 288 country, it said give me more! FWgsaw welcome aboard, and howdy to Montana. Much family there


----------



## fwgsaw

Thanks, I've been aboard for quite some time just was a stow away lol


----------



## fwgsaw

Anyone hear run a old 77 Mac?


----------



## Eccentric

fwgsaw said:


> Anyone hear run a old 77 Mac?



Mark Heimann has the 77 that I picked up from a CL seller. I had it running on a prime. Mark rehabbed it with a new metering diaphragm and has ran it at the last couple Baraboo GTG's.


----------



## fwgsaw

Eccentric said:


> Mark Heimann has the 77 that I picked up from a CL seller. I had it running on a prime. Mark rehabbed it with a new metering diaphragm and has ran it at the last couple Baraboo GTG's.



There hard to beat in big wood......has my vote for #1 muscle saw, there's faster saws but that old Mac just has something about it


----------



## Eccentric

fwgsaw said:


> There hard to beat in big wood......has my vote for #1 muscle saw, there's faster saws but *that old Mac just has something about it*



Yep. That 'something' is 120cc and deep gear reduction. TORQUE in abundance. The 77 I had wears 5/8" pitch chain. BIG stuff. That saw would probably pull an 8' bar running that big chain.....


----------



## bryanr2

Hey Guys,
I bought my 2100cd from a member monthes ago, I have never fueled it or ran it- since they are somewhat difficult to find parts for I sent it off to Randy for a "wellness check". In the process we have ran into a snag. He can't find a case gasket for it? Anybody have one that can work something out with Randy or myself.


----------



## srcarr52

bryanr2 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I bought my 2100cd from a member monthes ago, I have never fueled it or ran it- since they are somewhat difficult to find parts for I sent it off to Randy for a "wellness check". In the process we have ran into a snag. He can't find a case gasket for it? Anybody have one that can work something out with Randy or myself.



Interesting, I was hoping to get one for a project that is on the bench now. Maybe I'll just have to cut one.


----------



## Eccentric

I need a case gasket for my 2100CD too. Hoping I don't have to cut one....


----------



## Eccentric

I need a case gasket for my 2100CD too. Hoping I don't have to cut one....


----------



## 460cixy

Mines on its way back from the dead but I'm haveing trouble finding oil lines for it from the tank to the oil pump


----------



## husq2100

460cixy said:


> Mines on its way back from the dead but I'm haveing trouble finding oil lines for it from the tank to the oil pump



Matt, what about the yellow see through fuel line that the USA guys use? One thing though, it will have to have some heat resistance as its right behind the muffler.


----------



## 460cixy

I managed to hunt around and found enough used hoses to get it sorted. Just need to find my new fuel hose I brought a few years ago. Got a tank off will and transferd the throttle lock in to it from my busted tank and looks like I'm missing a spacer block to mount the handle bar properly from the original saw 

501694601 that's the part number and this part 501609901 it just says rubber hose but I can't see what it's got to do with mounting the handlebar


----------



## homelitejim

Found it Norm. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## sachsmo

Well,

I'll be!

I spent some time searching for this thread, every google search found it, but would not let me access any of the pages.

Now if you/they/we could find the pics that went with all the old threads?


----------



## Warped5

Awright, the thread's back!

Fine work, Jim!


----------



## srcarr52

Here is a recent 2100 build to kick this thread back off.


----------



## HittinSteel

Bad to the bone 2100 there


----------



## sachsmo

Ain't they all?

Husky hit the nail on the head with that one eh?


----------



## HittinSteel

Yes they did Mo!


----------



## sachsmo

I remember that one.

Did you ever sell her?

I seem to remember you talkin' about it?


----------



## HittinSteel

No, I had put it up for sale when the site was up and down and didn't get much response. I needed some quick cash for another project, but have since found the funds so I get to keep the big girl.

It has some oiler pressure issues I think. Thought I had it worked out but sometimes it doesn't seem to be oiling enough then after sitting for a day or two theres a good size puddle of oil on the bench.


----------



## sachsmo

Probably the manual plunger. Can't remember if there is a check valve somewhere in the circuit?

Some of my old Sachs Dolmars came to me with the manual plunger disabled?


----------



## sachsmo

Glad to hear you still have it!

Hear tell them dudes put alot of Stihls and Macs out of work.


----------



## HittinSteel

sachsmo said:


> Probably the manual plunger. Can't remember if there is a check valve somewhere in the circuit?
> 
> Some of my old Sachs Dolmars came to me with the manual plunger disabled?


 
I've got to dig out my manual this winter and go back in to the system. I like the idea of just disabling the plunger if possible as I don't need a manual oiler.


----------



## homelitejim

Under the removable piece on the handle there are 2 buck bill valves check to see if they are still in good shape.


----------



## sachsmo

Here?


----------



## HittinSteel

Yep right there. I checked this morning and they are both undamaged and area looks clean and unobstructed.


----------



## homelitejim

I originally purchased this bar for my sp125 but think it looks nice on the 2100.


----------



## Tnshaker

Randy is putting a 2100 top end on the 285 he had for sale for me. With his portwork I am betting it will become my favorite muscle saw


----------



## srcarr52

Tnshaker said:


> Randy is putting a 2100 top end on the 285 he had for sale for me. With his portwork I am betting it will become my favorite muscle saw



Why not a 395 or 395BB?

Sorry I miss read it. I thought you wrote 385.


----------



## SEAM

I found this pretty nice one a couple of years ago (2101 with 2100 starter):




... because this girl looked somewhat lonely:


----------



## Tnshaker

Nice looking pair there!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Anyone have an extra 2100 clutch they would be willing to part with?


----------



## srcarr52

andydodgegeek said:


> Anyone have an extra 2100 clutch they would be willing to part with?



181, 281/8 or 394/5 clutches will work too.


----------



## Tnshaker

Is the 394/395 clutch exactly identical?


----------



## srcarr52

Tnshaker said:


> Is the 394/395 clutch exactly identical?



No. They are a newer design and have three small springs instead of the one large spring that goes all the way around.


----------



## Tnshaker

So it ISNA direct boot on and no mods necessary?


----------



## srcarr52

Tnshaker said:


> So it ISNA direct boot on and no mods necessary?



Yes, direct bolt on. All of those saws even use the same clutch drum. The design changed somewhere in the 281 days.


----------



## andydodgegeek

srcarr52 said:


> 181, 281/8 or 394/5 clutches will work too.



Thanks, for the heads up.


----------



## HittinSteel

I just went with a 288 clutch on my 2100, works great. I couldn't find a new spring for my original style clutch.


----------



## paccity

got a freebee delivered 2100 the other day , runs , has a herd of comp. should clean up ok. have not pulled it down to really look at it internally . a couple thins monkeyed on to it. like the steel home made wrap and the front spring av. the guy said that it was hopped up , what ever that all entails. i'll pull ill down in a day or so and take a peak inside.


----------



## Eccentric

The later 2101XP's had a spring up front (like a 288) rather than the rubber isolator used on the earlier saws in the series. Looks like somebody put some work into making a full-wrap. The early 1100 and 2100 full wraps looked somewhat like that...............but better finished.


----------



## homelitejim

I am a stihl guy when it comes to modern saws but have a week spot for the 2100-2101 and the 288. The other day in a rare trading mood I traded off my 2100 for a strong 288 and picked up another 288 parts saw for cheap. In a few months I should have 2 complete 288's.


----------



## sachsmo

Yeah Bubba!

Don't matter what saws you are inclined to love, a true saw freak knows a good one when they feel it.

Dyed in the wool Sachs Dolmar fan, but no denying them dudes are strong and stout!

Read somewhere when the 1100/2100 hit the scene it put alot of 090s and 125 macs out O' work.

Definitely THE quintessential 6 cube saw.


----------



## srcarr52

homelitejim said:


> I am a stihl guy when it comes to modern saws but have a week spot for the 2100-2101 and the 288. The other day in a rare trading mood I traded off my 2100 for a strong 288 and picked up another 288 parts saw for cheap. In a few months I should have 2 complete 288's.



My ported 288 has become my goto large bar saw. That and a ported 359 are about all I use anymore. The 395 only comes out for 42" bar work.


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> The later 2101XP's had a spring up front (like a 288) rather than the rubber isolator used on the earlier saws in the series. Looks like somebody put some work into making a full-wrap. The early 1100 and 2100 full wraps looked somewhat like that...............but better finished.


prob should look at the tag and see if it is a 2100 or 2101. still dirty and sitting on the bench. i do have another full wrap to put on it. and it's missing the presence and fast idle levers.


----------



## caddguy

Here's my newly ported 2100. Sports a WJ39 carb with V-Stack. Cylinder was ported and then sent to US Chrome for re-plating and piston coating. Let me say, you better be sure of your pull!!



This is my latest crew: 2100CD, 395XP, 394XPW and 372 XPW. All highly modified I might add. 



394 and 2100 all built by SRCARR.


----------



## srcarr52

caddguy said:


> Here's my newly ported 2100. Sports a WJ39 carb with V-Stack. Cylinder was ported and then sent to US Chrome for re-plating and piston coating. Let me say, you better be sure of your pull!!
> View attachment 322982
> 
> 
> This is my latest crew: 2100CD, 395XP, 394XPW and 372 XPW. All highly modified I might add.
> View attachment 322983
> 
> 
> 394 and 2100 all built by SRCARR.



Looking good!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

SEAM said:


> I found this pretty nice one a couple of years ago (2101 with 2100 starter):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because this girl looked somewhat lonely:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Beautiful saw I say. And I don't want to sound like a broken record, well maybe I never really mentioned it. My love for them big huskies!


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Normy!

Been a bit you old wood tick!

Since the fiasco we lost a bunch of good pictures from this thread eh?


Let me take the liberty to post up one of my favorites.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah brother! Dam shame, glad u few found this old thread and revived it.. Heart sank in November, when I couldn't find it. The tick has been busy gathering wood, and a tree job from hell bout a month ago, ran all the muscle I had. Hard cutting, rip and slabbing, nasty pine take down.


----------



## NORMZILLA44




----------



## Tnshaker

Did I mention I have a 285 with a ported 2100 top end coming from mastermind?


----------



## mdavlee

Nice to see you pop in Norm


----------



## sachsmo

Was not me Norm

Credit where it's due,

Thanks HomeliteJim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You did put a slash behind the 2101/

I've had the pleasure to run some of the best made, these old girls ain't talked about much, but they deserve their place here!


----------



## Yukon Stihl

NORMZILLA44 said:


> View attachment 323505
> View attachment 323505


I come from a land down under.......


----------



## sachsmo

Muscle saws is a bunch cheaper than muscle cars!


----------



## Eccentric

Norm email me that pic and I'll flip it rightside up.


----------



## snowdingo

NORMZILLA44 said:


> View attachment 323505
> View attachment 323505


Norm, what air filter you using in this pic? I'm trying to find a better solution for cutting in dead douglas fir-the stock mesh filter is not keeping up (I haven't been able to find a used V-stack for a 2100 either)


----------



## Eccentric

Norm was that big pine on Fredricks road?


----------



## Big_Wood

Good to see you around norm. After every conversation i have with Aaron i think damn i should have asked him where's norm been, then the next time the same thing and so on. Always remember just after and say to myself next time i'm gonna remember. Hahahahaha never works out. Sweet pine. They get massive down there aye. Up here we just got little stick pines. Very rare to find a big one. Our big tree's consist of cedar, hemlock, and fir. We get the odd big spruce too i guess


----------



## sachsmo




----------



## sachsmo

Merry Christmas eve there Norm,

and all you muscle swingers out there in chainsaw land!


----------



## sachsmo

Merry Merry .


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Merry Christmas muscle fans, just telling Mckeena, my future bride, the only thing lacking this brisk December morning, is the ring of a Husky and some two stroke smoke, echoing from canyons....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> Was not me Norm
> 
> Credit where it's due,
> 
> Thanks HomeliteJim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You did put a slash behind the 2101/
> 
> I've had the pleasure to run some of the best made, these old girls ain't talked about much, but they deserve their place here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323507


LOL! Good deal brothers, hey maybe Husky will bring back a anniversary 2101, me signature eh?? LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

mdavlee said:


> Nice to see you pop in Norm


Thanks good friend!!!!


----------



## sachsmo

This sound familiar?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice one bro! Hey there was a nice Tarzan Thomas vid in there too. We know that feller.


----------



## sachsmo

Howz 'bout another?

Yes SIR them 6 cube Huskys cackle is UNMISTAKABLE!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah buddy! Keep em coming. Love them sachs dollars too


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My pal Aaron, with baby....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

288xp 2101 show.


----------



## Warped5

Look! By that bench! There's the 'stout and powerful' one!


----------



## sachsmo

Warped5 said:


> Look! By that bench! There's the 'stout and powerful' one!




6 CUBE?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,not.

me thinks 10 cube yes sir!

My grandpappy would say, "he has an impressive investment"


If'n he's your friend Norm he's 100% in me book!

Tell Him Merry Christmas (late)

And a HAPPY, HAPPY NEW YEAR!


mo


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I agree with you two, hes one outstanding dude, and proud to call one of me best friends, and wood cutting partners.. And yes the saw too LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nothing special to cut, but 2101 came out yesterday. Never gets old, love that saw.


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Norm!

Hope you and yours have a very HAPPY New Year!


----------



## 460cixy

My resurrected 2100 all the way from Canada was in a bad way but seems happy enough now


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> Hey Norm!
> 
> Hope you and yours have a very HAPPY New Year!
> 
> 
> View attachment 324910
> View attachment 324911


Awesome never get tired of your collection. 460 nice vid and saw


----------



## NORMZILLA44

sachsmo said:


> Hey Norm!
> 
> Hope you and yours have a very HAPPY New Year!
> 
> 
> View attachment 324910
> View attachment 324911


never get tired of your collection. 460 nice video and saw.


----------



## 460cixy

There's more saws coming that I'm going to resurrect


----------



## Tnshaker

I will post pics when I get a chance of my 285 with 2100 top end randy ported for me. This saw has crazy torque and I like it better than the 394 I sold not long ago. These old 2100's sure have an appeal I can't quite describe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Love to see more resurrections indeed my friend. I agree on the 2100's tnshaker!


----------



## D. Lane

Hey Norm. I need your opinion about some of my saws. My wife is divorcing me, and I will most likely have to sell allot of my saws. I plan to start with at least two of my 2101's, and two of my 2100's. Should I try to sell them on here, or on eBay? Which do you think would be the best. I would like to give members here a chance first, but I don't see as many people on here, scince all the hacking garbage. I don't know if I would get a fair price. I don't want to make a killing, but I would like to get fair value. What do you, and maybe others also, think?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cutforfun

I picked this 2101 this weekend from craigslist w/a 36 in .404 bar and chain, needs bearings and a piston. Its in good shape and was complete


----------



## sachsmo

D. Lane said:


> Hey Norm. I need your opinion about some of my saws. My wife is divorcing me, and I will most likely have to sell allot of my saws. I plan to start with at least two of my 2101's, and two of my 2100's. Should I try to sell them on here, or on eBay? Which do you think would be the best. I would like to give members here a chance first, but I don't see as many people on here, scince all the hacking garbage. I don't know if I would get a fair price. I don't want to make a killing, but I would like to get fair value. What do you, and maybe others also, think?
> Thanks,
> Dan


Every one here wants a 'you suck' deal.

You could try posting them up, and if you don't get any hits,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,try the bag.

They sometimes bring very good prices, but as always there are no guarantees?


----------



## sachsmo

Tnshaker said:


> I will post pics when I get a chance of my 285 with 2100 top end randy ported for me. This saw has crazy torque and I like it better than the 394 I sold not long ago. These old 2100's sure have an appeal I can't quite describe.




All you have to do is run one!


----------



## Tnshaker

Have not been able to get pics....soon as I picked mine up from randy I took it to my brothers and we felled a couple big oaks......the saw is still at my brothers as he's he seems to want to keep it as his house


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Evening muscle fans....


----------



## Eccentric

Hiya Norm.


----------



## homelitejim

Howdy Norm and Aaron. Have not had a chance to run any saws as of yet. I did get my 181se all buttoned up ready for tune in the wood, same for the 288xp. Cleaned up the homelite dm54 and straightened up the handle just need to go down and get a 14" cutting disk. I will be using this solely for cable repair in the field and maybe for egress window openings in the basement when the time comes.


----------



## homelitejim

Here is the homie


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> My good buddy's dad fell that tree in 86. Took two 966 loader's to load each log, and a cat had to help the low bed in, and out of the haul road. Was a big local thing where I grew up, we all looke'd up to him, and they did a big write up in the local papers. He used a 056, and a 750 homelite.



Norm would you please email the pics of that big Parmeter Redwood to me? The pics in this thread are dead now. I'll put 'em in my photobucket account for future use.


----------



## Real1shepherd

I'm still going through this thread....I started here and went backward a bit and then went to page 1 and went forward a bit. I was loggin' in western WA and western OR in the 70's...not on the coast though. Redneck nepotism was so strong in OR that I moved to WA, where it was slightly better.....I didn't hail from either place so I was an 'outsider'. Anyway, I was taken in eventually by and old faller and learned the trade. At the time I was runnin' a 075. That old faller put a 2100 in my hands and said, "Try this!" It was love at first bite. We got into some mammoth second growth Doug Fir and I bought my own 2100. We set-up with 72" bars and no governor...muffler mods. Glad I was husky & young cuz that's was one hell of a saw to lug around all day. Sorry no pics or 'vids'...only a few guys ever had a camera and those pics are long lost from all my moves. Got tired of chasing my money down from the gypos on Friday afternoon and sitting on my ass a lot of the winter. So on a whim moved to CO. Those folks know squat about high production logging...you could tell that by just watching them run their skidders.

So I ditched the big bar and put on a 40 something Cannon...had two 2100's at the time. Eventually I got on with the 'best' loggin Co on the western slope. A bunch of brothers who were basically cowboys, but had decent equipment. They got a contract up on the Grand Mesa to thin out first growth Englemann Spruce. Now we're talking(for CO anyway)..average 120-130' trees with at least three good 33's on each tree. Ran four to seven at the butt. Had a trailer up there and cut until the snow got too deep. Then we moved down the mountain and got into old growth Ponderosa. Can't say that was my favorite wood in the world to cut but was HEAVY. Sometimes the truck ran three logs to the load at 4' butt cut. No limbs for the first 33 and sometimes not for the second....you could RUN down those trees limbin'. Some serious compression on those limbs though....had to really watch yourself.

While in OR & WA I watched as the Husky 2100 became THE saw on the gypo loggin' sites. Slowly the older fallers ditched their MACs & Stihls for the orange. Same story in CO. I guess it just depends on when you were in the game and where you were at the time. Somebody from different loggin' shows would probably tell ya something different...this was just my experience. I probably bought a dozen 2100's over my career from Bailey's. Man they were a sweet Co then and knowledgeable as hell...a far cry from today when you phone in. They were a brand new Co and idea, when I bought my first saw from them...crazy fun to deal with. I'm definitely from the Douglas Dent school of fallin'....although in CO it was work 12 hrs a day and fall the trees any direction you felt like for the rest of the 'heroes'....what a waste of good talent. After that, I hung up on loggin....sort of. Seems like when people hear you're a directional faller, they come out of the woodwork to have you fall 'problem' trees. In conclusion, the 2100 is my KING saw....still have two....even though I favor the old Jonsereds for my business now. Yet I still run the 2100's in the bigger stuff when I get the chance. Incredible saw...may not be _your_ top-rated saw, but it's mine until something else proves better. I don't mind heavy saws and always wanted to try the 3120 uncorked without all the EPA BS. 

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> Sort by motor size, nothing under six cubes.


 One of my favorite people, and quotes! No substitute for cubic inches....


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hey Kevin, great read and story my friend, so glad to meet you!


----------



## Real1shepherd

Thank you and nice to be here! Still going strong with my 2100's. One addendum to my story....when I went to CO and said the orange had taken over there too....I meant Husqvarna took over, not the 2100, but smaller models. They couldn't believe I was runnin' a saw that big and how I wasn't draggin' at the end of the day. It's a lot easier to limb logs with a long bar than stooped over with a short one and like I said, the extras weight of the saw never bothered me. And bucking those big Englemann's and Ponderosa's with skip-tooth chisel chain and the 2100 was a thing of beauty, if you've never seen it done. That was probably my favorite part of buckin';rocking that big saw on top of a log with the buckin' dawgs and watching the fountain of big wood chips pile up.

Logically, I should have moved up into Alaska and Canada after CO for decent timber....but my life took other turns.....so it goes.

Kevin


----------



## Uzi

Pretty excited that I can add to this thread now I recently bought a 2100 here on AS and have finally gotten rid of some huge cotton wood stumps in the backyard. I had been reading a lot in this thread and it definitely pushed me in the right direction when it came up for sale. After running this thing I believe the hype it really is amazing how hard these old saws run and how much torque they put out. I worry a little about finding parts but mine seems to be in pretty good shape piston looks great through the exhaust port, tons of compression. Everything is complete including the still functional chain brake. It's labeled on the top cover as an XP saw and has a 2100XP sticker on the recoil I understand these were rather rare? Usually the 2100 were CD's and the 2101 were XP's right? Anyways just another person sold on these hardworking big bore machines. Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Real1shepherd

I have to cut a lot of 'problem' cotton wood trees around here for customers. The 2100 walks through them like Exlax through a goose. I don't consider the XP rare in the 2100...I could be wrong. Back in the 70's the Husky rep for the PNW told me the XP's were identical to the CD's except that the XP's produced a hotter spark. Designed for saws that would see a lot of wet starting conditions. I see a LOT of others with a different take on the XP designation. I'm going with what the rep told me unless somebody else can verify other, contradictory facts.

Anyway, welcome to the 2100 family and I can tell by the smiling pic, you now respect this saw. Run 'er and worry about finding parts later....that's what they were made to do-cut LARGE.

Kevin


----------



## paccity

keepin this going. hey norm.


----------



## Uzi

Here's my 2100 on a clump of austrees that was 4.5 ft at the base. The people I cut it for jokingly asked if my saw "had a hemi" after hearing it run while stumping off what was left of the clump.


----------



## paccity

oh, congratulations norm , hope you have many years with your soul mate.


----------



## Mr.Moose

Some saw porno for all you 2100 lovers
Nos top cover, yummy!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Give ya $25 for it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mr. Moose, I see you liked my post. I assume we have an agreement then. Hahaha.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Moose

Haha, not quite!
I give ya an A for effort though!


----------



## Uzi

Mr.Moose said:


> Some saw porno for all you 2100 lovers
> Nos top cover, yummy!




Dare I ask where you got that? Also if it's going on a restore is the one you took off intact? I've got a decent top cover but my AF cover is held together by JB plastic weld so I'm on the hunt.


----------



## Mr.Moose

It popped up on ebay with a $65 buy it now lol
I couldnt hit the button fast enough!
I have 11 of these saws, all of which have great plastic, this one is goin back in the bag and goin in my closet with the rest of my nos 2100 stuff
Im a hoarder......


----------



## Uzi

Mr.Moose said:


> It popped up on ebay with a $65 buy it now lol
> I couldnt hit the button fast enough!
> I have 11 of these saws, all of which have great plastic, this one is goin back in the bag and goin in my closet with the rest of my nos 2100 stuff
> Im a hoarder......


Wow that's lucky I'd have bought all they had at the price sucks that parts are getting harder to find for these awesome old saws


----------



## winland

Does anyone know of a direct replacement for the HS136 carburetor on the 2100?


----------



## andydodgegeek

winland said:


> Does anyone know of a direct replacement for the HS136 carburetor on the 2100?


How bout a Hs136? 


Sorry its Friday and I'm in a smart ass kind of mood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Look what the cat drug in! 2101 is still running strong, and my favorite saw. Hello band! what up Andy!


----------



## mdavlee

Hey Norm


----------



## Real1shepherd

winland said:


> Does anyone know of a direct replacement for the HS136 carburetor on the 2100?



There are a fair number of used HS136's that come up on ebay throughout the the yr. The only caveat there is to make sure the throttle shaft doesn't have excessive play side-to-side, or evidence of moisture fouling from running and storing ethanol gas. I have quite a few rebuilt and waiting for when the need arises....they rebuild well with a complete kit. You can blank off the gov, but I wouldn't if you're using original piston & jug. So much is NLA on these saws, I personally wouldn't be pulling max RPM out of them by defeating the gov due to their age and scarcity of parts. YMMV

Some yrs ago I waited six month for a new HS136 from Tillotson......only to find out they decided not to make a production run.

Kevin


----------



## R2D

I sliced some big red wood and rattled some screws out of my 2100 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I cut down a cottonwood with my 2100 not long ago. It was 3 trees growing together, the stump was 48"x72". The big husky ate it up. Hi Norm!


----------



## zogger

andydodgegeek said:


> I cut down a cottonwood with my 2100 not long ago. It was 3 trees growing together, the stump was 48"x72". The big husky ate it up. Hi Norm!



I ran one for the first time at the Georgia GTG. Powerful, fairly light and ST's fav, "nimble" feeling. Nice saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek

They sure are a nice saw. Lots of torque and they just have a real cool sound. They are a lot more fun to run than a 3120, those things are just HEAVY!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Real1shepherd

The 2100/2101 put down more timber in the PNW than probably all other saws combined back in the day. I worked loggin' shows where all the saws were orange and that was common. They were priced very competitively here, power to weight ratio was fantastic and they were a near perfect saw in design. I've yet to run a stock saw that I like better.......

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Real1shepherd said:


> The 2100/2101 put down more timber in the PNW than probably all other saws combined back in the day. I worked loggin' shows where all the saws were orange and that was common. They were priced very competitively here, power to weight ration was fantastic and they were a near perfect saw in design. I've yet to run a stock saw that I like better.......
> 
> Kevin


Yep!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sorry been awhile band. been so happily married, found my soulmate and best friend. been dealing in a tough year though. we have a family and my wife is amazing. but facing the toughest road ive ever seen, and to be honest I have never faced something that scared me like this. she has been having health trouble since new year a lot of emergency rooms, and doctors. found she has breast cancer and in lymphnode too. Im scared boys real scared need prayers, and thoughts. my mom is giving up house, and job in Colorado. to come and help care for my wife, and kids. going to be facing a lot of expense, and I may have to give up my 2101. thinking of maybe having to auction it here or something, have to do anything and everything I can. I would gladly take the cancer in her place. I have never loved someone so much, nor been down this road.... sure miss, and hope all of u are well. give us positive thoughts and prayers if u would....


----------



## Big_Wood

norm, i'm about the biggest prick you'll ever meet in person but i have a 2101 here that i want to give you so you can auction one of them or both, whatever you choose. just give me a little time so i can throw it all together and get it running for you. it's been sitting a little bit but should run like a top. the wife is gonna be at work tomorrow and i'm a laid off useless tit  so i have plenty of time and i'll get back to you in a few days for your shipping address. no funds required bud  hope all works out exactly how you hope it too. prayers sent!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

wow Shane I don't know what to say. thank u from the bottom of my heart....


----------



## Big_Wood

NORMZILLA44 said:


> wow Shane I don't know what to say. thank u from the bottom of my heart....



life is all about living and helping each other out. to be honest, anyone who thinks life is about wealth and money i literally dislike them automatically and have no interest in them being my friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

My wife and I agree. Our small family, and true friends, all that really matters....


----------



## Big_Wood

i'm gonna work at getting this 2101 together tomorrow. it is complete but could use a new fuel line and carb kit which i have so should be ready to go by noon. i'll send ya a PM tomorrow.


----------



## Real1shepherd

I'll be buying lots of auction tickets for that one. Norm, hang in there as I'm sure members of this community will rally for you! Love a chance to have another 2100/2101 that's running.....

Kevin


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry to hear the bad news Norm, really hope that she gets better. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks all....


----------



## RandyMac

Count me in Norm.


----------



## RandyMac

Real1shepherd said:


> The 2100/2101 put down more timber in the PNW than probably all other saws combined back in the day. I worked loggin' shows where all the saws were orange and that was common. They were priced very competitively here, power to weight ratio was fantastic and they were a near perfect saw in design. I've yet to run a stock saw that I like better.......
> 
> Kevin



Easy there cowboy, Husky was late to the game, McCullochs and Homelites ate most of the OG before Huskys showed up.


----------



## Real1shepherd

RandyMac said:


> Easy there cowboy, Husky was late to the game, McCullochs and Homelites ate most of the OG before Huskys showed up.



Whoa...back the train up there timber Tim...lol. I wasn't talking about OG, I was talking about board ft on the ground...the shear numbers. The amount of scale by the big gypos and the likes of Crown Z. & Boise C. etc. Yes, when I started fallin' around '75/'76 the Mac legends were still out there being bandied about. But damn few of them on the shows in the flesh. And I'll take your word for the Homelites because I never saw 'em except an occasional one on a landing...I never met even one faller using one. It's only circumstantial happenstance that the Mac's took most of the OG. If the Swedes and the Germans had been faster with their excellent saw designs, they would have killed Mac's even earlier than they did. Or maybe Mac could have stepped up to the plate....but history tells us no.

As I said earlier in this thread, I learned on an 075, then the orange 'invasion' started and it was like a virtual title wave.


Kevin


----------



## RandyMac

Real1shepherd said:


> Whoa...back the train up there timber Tim...lol. I wasn't talking about OG, I was talking about board ft on the ground...the shear numbers. The amount of scale by the big gypos and the likes of Crown Z. & Boise C. etc. Yes, when I started fallin' around '75/'76 the Mac legends were still out there being bandied about. But damn few of them on the shows in the flesh. And I'll take your word for the Homelites because I never saw 'em except an occasional one on a landing...I never met even one faller using one. It's only circumstantial happenstance that the Mac's took most of the OG. If the Swedes and the Germans had been faster with their excellent saw designs, they would have killed Mac's even earlier than they did. Or maybe Mac could have stepped up to the plate....but history tells us no.
> 
> As I said earlier in this thread, I learned on an 075, then the orange 'invasion' started and it was like a virtual title wave.
> 
> 
> Kevin



still short of the mark lad


----------



## Deets066

Good luck to you and your wife Norm.
Count me in on the auction, I'd love to help.


----------



## Real1shepherd

RandyMac said:


> still short of the mark lad



Don't think so....show me the scale logs of west coast timber in the 50's, 60's, 70's and up to the mid 80's. OG aside, we're talkin' about total scale slew by the 2100/2101 saws versus _any_ other model saw.

Kevin


----------



## RandyMac

Real1shepherd said:


> Don't think so....show me the scale logs of west coast timber in the 50's, 60's, 70's and up to the mid 80's. OG aside, we're talkin' about total scale slew by the 2100/2101 saws versus _any_ other model saw.
> 
> Kevin



keep dreamin'


----------



## Real1shepherd

RandyMac said:


> keep dreamin'



OK then...there's your proof...lol.

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I missd u Randy, seems we have had that friendly debate before uh, LOL! Glad to see u all thanks for the thoughts. glad to see this thread revived. I just love muscle saws.


----------



## Big_Wood

norm, it appears i got ahead of myself here. that 2101 needs alot more work then i thought it was going to. i threw together a thin ring 2100 for ya instead. still haven't ran it but hope to today or tomorrow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Just the thought and offer choked me up. very kind of u.


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I missd u Randy, seems we have had that friendly debate before uh, LOL! Glad to see u all thanks for the thoughts. glad to see this thread revived. I just love muscle saws.



Hey Norm!
We had a some good talks here. I'm mostly at the other place now, it is rude, but an honest rude.


----------



## Big_Wood

don't mention it. it's better of being used by you then sitting on my shop floor waiting for the day i don't have an excuse to not work on it  it's all together and ready to go. just got to find time to get it out. today it's raining so it's another saw building day.


----------



## Big_Wood

RandyMac said:


> Hey Norm!
> We had a some good talks here. I'm mostly at the other place now, it is rude, but an honest rude.



i recognize that 288  or at least alot of the parts it's built out of


----------



## RandyMac

Heck of a lightweight saw, I love it. A 394 is next.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Glad u got it going Randy. Love them 288s! Headed for MRI now with my wife. My sister is putting together a fundraiser on Mckeena's support group and facebook page. Any help we can get is needed. My sister is Andria green terry. Group is Team Mckeena. Need some help all. Also prayers.


----------



## Joe46

Wow, so sorry to hear about your wife Norm. Haven't been in this forum for a while. I will start praying for you and your wife. My wife is still alive but has early onset of Alzheimers. Believe me I feel the pain in your heart!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Joe and so sorry to hear about your wife.


----------



## rwoods

Prayers made for you and yours. Ron


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank u Ron!


----------



## sachsmo

Hey Normie,

Hoping good things for you and yours.


Howz about an old hauler from your neck O' the woods?


----------



## sachsmo

1100CD (foreground)
and 2100CD,

the 2100 is from the left coast and the 1100 is from the U.P
.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Beautiful saws, good to see u old friend. Been along time....


----------



## damato333

greg176 said:


> PM me with your email and I will send to you. Have sent manuals to shaker.I have been able to get manuals on web for all my saws but had to navigate through the dark side to find them.


I realize this was from a few years ago. But I was hoping you still had that manual. I am going to be working on a 2101xp and if I had the manual it would help. Here is my email [email protected]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Off to doctor in a bit, looking like surgery for my wife next week. My mom coming here from out of state, will be a huge help to us. Be firing up saws soon, never got all the firewood in yet. And of the few saws I have left, the 2101 is my first pull. My 395 is a little lighter, buy in comparison to all saws I have run, the 2100's are my favorite, pretty bullet proof. Im glad with what We have left 395 2101 2888, three of my favorites.


----------



## Marshy

damato333 said:


> I realize this was from a few years ago. But I was hoping you still had that manual. I am going to be working on a 2101xp and if I had the manual it would help. Here is my email [email protected]


Another member emailed me the IPL for the 2100, i could share if it interests you, shoot me a PM. If there is another manual I could use it as well. I am about to imbark on a full rebuild of my Dads 2100.


----------



## Real1shepherd

I'm sure there are secret stashes of NOS 2100 parts...especially here in the PNW...but I don't have enough yrs left to probably find them. So in the meantime, I ebay and find donors. Thanks again Husky for not supporting one of your greatest saws after you stopped production....although J'red did the same thing.

The 2100 manuals floating around the Net suck....especially the CD's sold on ebay. They are the original FSM's alright, but the copies are so poor, you can hardly make out the illustrations. I'd be happy to pay up to $25 or so for a nice copy(much more for an original FSM)...but haven't found any as of yet.

Kevin


----------



## Real1shepherd

We're all behind you Norm...

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thanks Kevin. And amen on your reply above, that was a mistake husky made. Never even should have discontinued the saw. hard to improve, next to perfect....


----------



## Real1shepherd

Well, they could never reissue a saw like that with all the magnesium tooling, lack of EPA regs on the carb & exhaust etc, etc....so much has changed since then. But that doesn't mean they had to turn their backs on it...but in truth, it's really not Husqvarna anymore, but Electrolux Group AB. And when they bought out Husky, Jonsered and Partner, I don't think they ever gave a rat's ass about the older saws.

I think 3D printing is going to save most of the NLA parts problem. But it's still new to the game and expensive.....

Kevin


----------



## fulltrack

the printers and filiment are cheap now, but you can't print mag or alum  The trick is getting a mold out of a sacrificial printed part to be used with casting.


----------



## srcarr52

fulltrack said:


> the printers and filiment are cheap now, but you can't print mag or alum  The trick is getting a mold out of a sacrificial printed part to be used with casting.



Actually there are 3d printers now that are printing in mag, al, or titanium. Of course they are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Real1shepherd

srcarr52 said:


> Actually there are 3d printers now that are printing in mag, al, or titanium. Of course they are ridiculously expensive.



Yeah, I'm waiting for this process to be accessible to the common man. 

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im definatley hanging on to my 2101, 288, and 395. To bad the world has sacrificed quality. Its all about making a dollar, which is worthless anyway. the cost of anything is so ridiculous. I remember being a kid, stuff made in usa was abundant, and we were proud. I was looking at knives the other day, many buck, gerber etc, old top knife makers, many made in china now.


----------



## Real1shepherd

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im definatley hanging on to my 2101, 288, and 395. To bad the world has sacrificed quality. Its all about making a dollar, which is worthless anyway. the cost of anything is so ridiculous. I remember being a kid, stuff made in usa was abundant, and we were proud. I was looking at knives the other day, many buck, gerber etc, old top knife makers, many made in china now.



Hey Norm....how very true. This is typical of Euro manufacturers when confronted with our EPA regs...they build products that punish or cripple the USA users in some way. Been watching this happen since the late 60's.

One of my longtime hobbies is collecting knives. Didn't set out that way, just happened. Always liked them and they were always affordable to me. The switch to overseas production in knives is a complicated issue. They can make good cutlery abroad, but the old caveat about you get what you pay for, is pretty much valid. A cheap foreign made knife, is just that....don't risk your life in a survival situation with it. The loss of Camillus knives over here in the US was a huge blow to all of us that collected knives. China is certainly not the answer to the world's product demand.....proceed warily with their stuff. 

Ebay and pawn shops are still a good source for user knives.....great hobby!

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Totally agree Kevin. As in many guns, saws etc. Even older Honda four wheelers. Sometimes most now, it does pay like you say, to go to pawn shops. Yard sales etc. Some of the slightly older used things great values, and many times today better quality.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Sad thing is....when the TSA agents first started their searching tactics, they were confiscating pocket knives on a magnitude you can't even imagine. Somebody had the bright idea to list them in lots on ebay...and lots of a hundred or more were common. I got into the game too late, as the prices were not that exceptional. In the beginning however, they were going for pennies on the dollar. You could afford to buy a whole lot just to get at one knife or so. A lot of people carry junk pocket knives for sure, but some people pride themselves in carrying the best like Puma, Boker, Sog etc(or were given great pocket knives as gifts)....when they were still decent knives back in the day.

I don't know if we talked about it on this forum, but a few yrs ago someone came up with a virtually new 2101 sitting in a closet, that never had any oil or gas run through it. This auction ran on ebay and I tuned out after $2,000....made my stomach hurt.

Kevin


----------



## cbfarmall

I took some time the other day to take care of some unfinished 2100 business.

The left one is a Dan Henry ported saw. Next to that, I replaced the SEM ignition with my only spare. The 3rd is my super clean, unmolested example. The 2101 on the right had an airleak that had me scratching my head. Figured out it was the wrong carb gasket. Can't use the Tilly gasket from the kit to mount the carb.

Chris B.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Very Nice!! 

Yeah, the present Tilly kits have that diamond shape gasket that doesn't cover the impulse hole in the intake manifold on older Huskies & J'reds....ask me how I know....lol. The correct gasket is still available and green as a Husky part...last time I think I bought six of them for around $3ea. 

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Real1shepherd said:


> Sad thing is....when the TSA agents first started their searching tactics, they were confiscating pocket knives on a magnitude you can't even imagine. Somebody had the bright idea to list them in lots on ebay...and lots of a hundred or more were common. I got into the game too late, as the prices were not that exceptional. In the beginning however, they were going for pennies on the dollar. You could afford to buy a whole lot just to get at one knife or so. A lot of people carry junk pocket knives for sure, but some people pride themselves in carrying the best like Puma, Boker, Sog etc(or were given great pocket knives as gifts)....when they were still decent knives back in the day.
> 
> I don't know if we talked about it on this forum, but a few yrs ago someone came up with a virtually new 2101 sitting in a closet, that never had any oil or gas run through it. This auction ran on ebay and I tuned out after $2,000....made my stomach hurt.
> 
> Kevin


Wow, woulda been sweet to have. I saw a brand new never unboxed 2101 on c-list for 900 or 1k. I woulda grabbed it if I had cash.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

cbfarmall said:


> I took some time the other day to take care of some unfinished 2100 business.
> 
> The left one is a Dan Henry ported saw. Next to that, I replaced the SEM ignition with my only spare. The 3rd is my super clean, unmolested example. The 2101 on the right had an airleak that had me scratching my head. Figured out it was the wrong carb gasket. Can't use the Tilly gasket from the kit to mount the carb.
> 
> Chris B.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Chris beautiful saws! And pic, wow nice collection.


----------



## Real1shepherd

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow, woulda been sweet to have. I saw a brand new never unboxed 2101 on c-list for 900 or 1k. I woulda grabbed it if I had cash.



Wow...I too would have been in there for around a grand for a new one....depending on what time of yr it was listed! 

Anytime I see more than two running 2100/2101's in a collection, I get excited...lol

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Me too Kevin on both things u said....


----------



## Mr.Moose

Some more NOS 2100 porno for all you guys!
Im gonna lock them all up in my closet with hopes they fornicate and reproduce.


----------



## Real1shepherd

You're sitting on a goldmine if you can get the little buggers to reproduce! That's one of the few items on the 2100/2101 that I'm not going to get sucked into a 'hype' buying frenzy over. Plenty of solid ones about, albeit faded ....lol I learned the hard way that you just crank down those cover bolts firm....nothing more or you'll split the cover at the bolts. The air filter cover though needs to be on tighter, or it will work loose. It's reinforced pretty well at that screw joint as you can see in the nice pics.

But man yes, that's definitely 2100/2101 porno!

Kevin


----------



## Marshy

Mr.Moose said:


> Some more NOS 2100 porno for all you guys!
> Im gonna lock them all up in my closet with hopes they fornicate and reproduce.


 
You should sell me one so they think the end is near and the only way to survive is to fornicate and reproduce.


----------



## Marshy

Gentlemen, please stop by and comment in my thread I started on the "rebirth" of a 2100CD. Thanks!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/2100cd-rebirth.266000/


----------



## R2D

Went crazy with the 2100 series....

Now i got a ported 2100, a parts 2100 i am rebuilding, a 285 that is near mint condition, and a full wrap 2100 coming in the mail. I am looking for some parts.


----------



## Mr.Moose

My small army of chubby huskies. 
Hands down one of the best saws husky ever made imo and i scoff them ip anytime i see them priced accordingly.
All run perfect, i rotate them weekly and use one at work for dropping. Hard to beat the torque one of these critters produce.
Also have several in various states of disassembly awaiting parts.


----------



## Fire8

Mr.Moose said:


> My small army of chubby huskies.
> Hands down one of the best saws husky ever made imo and i scoff them ip anytime i see them priced accordingly.
> All run perfect, i rotate them weekly and use one at work for dropping. Hard to beat the torque one of these critters produce.
> Also have several in various states of disassembly awaiting parts.


What can I say. NICE


----------



## sachsmo

Mr.Moose said:


> My small army of chubby huskies.
> Hands down one of the best saws husky ever made imo and i scoff them ip anytime i see them priced accordingly.
> All run perfect, i rotate them weekly and use one at work for dropping. Hard to beat the torque one of these critters produce.
> Also have several in various states of disassembly awaiting parts.




An even Bakers Dozen! (oops +1)
Makes my collection of 4 seem pretty scrawny.

Oh well I can only use one at a time eh?


----------



## Fire8

The 2100 was my first saw,it was in 1980, I don't have the saw anymore but I wish
I did, of all the saws that's my favorite.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Due to circumstances, looks like I'm going to have to sell the 2101. Email me directly. [email protected]. if it goes it will go to the highest offer. Hope you are all doing well. Norm...


----------



## Eccentric

Man Norm I'm sorry to hear that. Still trying to find a buyer for your Stihl trimmer too.


----------



## homelitejim

Sometimes life happens, stuff is stuff. Will keep you in our prayers my friend.


----------



## Eccentric

homelitejim said:


> Sometimes life happens, stuff is stuff. Will keep you in our prayers my friend.



Well said Jim. Stuff/things can be replaced. Family is what's important.


----------



## bryanr2

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Due to circumstances, looks like I'm going to have to sell the 2101. Email me directly. [email protected]. if it goes it will go to the highest offer. Hope you are all doing well. Norm...



It's good to see you post Norm. Ive missed this thread and your presence here on AS.


----------



## 460cixy

Here's one I picked up recently that makes three runners now


----------



## Real1shepherd

Mr.Moose said:


> My small army of chubby huskies.
> Hands down one of the best saws husky ever made imo and i scoff them ip anytime i see them priced accordingly.
> All run perfect, i rotate them weekly and use one at work for dropping. Hard to beat the torque one of these critters produce.
> Also have several in various states of disassembly awaiting parts.



Eye candy and eye popping!! Never will be anything quite like this saw again....near perfect in execution and the tree slayer of all time. I just learned today that there was a 910 in early production that was 100cc(before the Electrolux buyout). As well made as the J'reds were, that would have been serious competition for the 2100/2101....although at that time, it was all about distributorships and parts availability. I bought over a dozen 2100/2101's in my career....you could very well have one of them sitting on that table. Whoa...see a jungle muffler too! May I ask....how in the world did you acquire so many??

Not seeing any full-wraps....better send some this way and I'll 'fix' that ...lol

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ok gang missed you all too. Thank u. Decided I will not part with 2101. Just wont do it abcense due, to using all phone now, and little more difficult. Tapatalk better for phone use?


----------



## Marshy

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok gang missed you all too. Thank u. Decided I will not part with 2101. Just wont do it abcense due, to using all phone now, and little more difficult. Tapatalk better for phone use?


I like to use the web version on my cell. Just don't like the interface with tap talk.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Marshy said:


> I like to use the web version on my cell. Just don't like the interface with tap talk.


 thank u my friend. Ok everyone I'm back


----------



## Rx7man

I use the wireless hotspot on my phone so I can use a puter to do my typing and viewing.. hate using it on the phone!

MrMoose, NICE collection! By wintertime I will probably have a 288, 2100 and 3120 in the lineup... yes, I'm excited about it! 

Here's the Jred 920 I built for a friend...


----------



## homelitejim

This was load 4 and 5 and there is still a pile of wood on the ground. Saws are 372xp and 390xp both with 28" bars that were not quite long enough. Not pictured was a 272xp and 394xp, the 394xp would have been nice to have but the clutch is going out and it would not pull 32" of bar and chain burried.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Real1shepherd

Yeah, the 394 with a good clutch would have been happy to cut anything you wanted. 

Kevin


----------



## blk05crew

homelitejim said:


> View attachment 464200
> 
> View attachment 464201
> 
> This was load 4 and 5 and there is still a pile of wood on the ground. Saws are 372xp and 390xp both with 28" bars that were not quite long enough. Not pictured was a 272xp and 394xp, the 394xp would have been nice to have but the clutch is going out and it would not pull 32" of bar and chain burried.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Trees down from the storm Jim? Didn't take out your new 5400?  Echoshawn showed me a pic, nice saw!


----------



## homelitejim

Still on the bench awaiting fuel line. Lol. I almost threw in a PM805 but needed the space.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blk05crew

homelitejim said:


> Still on the bench awaiting fuel line. Lol. I almost threw in a PM805 but needed the space.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Those trees come down in the storm we had?


----------



## homelitejim

Yes, got a good start on next year's firewood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blk05crew

homelitejim said:


> View attachment 464751
> 
> View attachment 464752
> 
> View attachment 464753
> 
> 
> Yes, got a good start on next year's firewood.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Yeah looks like it! I think a lot of people in town got a good start on firewood for next year!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Still cutting hard and running Strong. 2101XP


----------



## NORMZILLA44




----------



## madhatte

What's up Norm!


----------



## turtle561

hi, norm been away awhile myself. still have my 2100 with the full wrap you gave me. spliced in a new section and she's good to go.
how've ya been ?
allyn


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sweet good to see ya fellas!


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765

How much are membership dues for this club?


----------



## Marshy

Hot damn!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Going on 2101 tommorow


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> View attachment 526460
> View attachment 526459
> 
> 
> How much are membership dues for this club?


Beautiful saw! Owning that your dues are paid my friend


----------



## NORMZILLA44

homelitejim said:


> View attachment 464751
> 
> View attachment 464752
> 
> View attachment 464753
> 
> 
> Yes, got a good start on next year's firewood.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Good stuff Jim!


----------



## huskyboy

Jonsered 930 super, gave the 066 a run for its money during its time and would outcut a 288xp no problem.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

huskyboy said:


> View attachment 527570
> Jonsered 930 super, gave the 066 a run for its money during its time and would outcut a 288xp no problem.


Sweet good evening saw fans


----------



## Real1shepherd

The 910, 920 and 930 cut a lot of scale here in the PNW. I was still loggin' when the 910 came out. Most of the loggers I talked with that had all three saws in the series, liked the 910 best....in spite of its notoriously weak rear handle AV system.

My main fallin' saw was always the 2100/2101, but I had a J'red 80 as a backup saw. I know, strange bedfellows, right?! But that 80 is still going strong today and my last surviving 2100....not so much. I just need some bench time with it.

Am using a J'red 90 in its place. I have a 910 on the bench with a plethora of good parts waiting from a low hr saw. Just wanna pit the 910 against the 80 & 90 I have for sh*ts and grins. It's lighter weight and free revving should be a winner. However, I was given one for a day while loggin' and it didn't impress me enough or demolish my 80 in any way that I felt inclined to go down and buy one. In fact except for the weight difference, my 80 held its own.



As far as the Squeals go, best to park them under your truck tires.....;-)

I want a well sorted out 394....supposed to be free revving like the 2100/2101's and parts are much more plentiful than the 2100/2101. I'm getting real tired of hunting down 2100 parts and paying the moon for them...ridiculous.

Kevin

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It's wearing a 50 inch Cannon bar now


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Real1shepherd said:


> The 910, 920 and 930 cut a lot of scale here in the PNW. I was still loggin' when the 910 came out. Most of the loggers I talked with that had all three saws in the series, liked the 910 best....in spite of its notoriously weak rear handle AV system.
> 
> My main fallin' saw was always the 2100/2101, but I had a J'red 80 as a backup saw. I know, strange bedfellows, right?! But that 80 is still going strong today and my last surviving 2100....not so much. I just need some bench time with it.
> 
> Am using a J'red 90 in its place. I have a 910 on the bench with a plethora of good parts waiting from a low hr saw. Just wanna pit the 910 against the 80 & 90 I have for sh*ts and grins. It's lighter weight and free revving should be a winner. However, I was given one for a day while loggin' and it didn't impress me enough or demolish my 80 in any way that I felt inclined to go down and buy one. In fact except for the weight difference, my 80 held its own.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the Squeals go, best to park them under your truck tires.....;-)
> 
> I want a well sorted out 394....supposed to be free revving like the 2100/2101's and parts are much more plentiful than the 2100/2101. I'm getting real tired of hunting down 2100 parts and paying the moon for them...ridiculous.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


Good deal my friend. Yes wish they still made parts. But I've done ok getting what I need. Dependable as he'll.


----------



## Real1shepherd

The 2100/2101 will always be my favorite saw against anything. And as far as the weight, that's what muscle memory is all about. Doesn't bother me a bit @63.

I do have another 2100....was gonna restore it, but parts being what they are....maybe I'll have to use it as a donor...sucks!

Glad yours is up and runnin' Norm!

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7man

Here's a J'red 920 Super I built for a friend.. fun saw to run, but a little clunky


Here's a 394 I built for a neighbor in a decent log.. I've since built another for myself (high top) that really rips.. 


Here's a 2100 I built for another friend.. they actually brought it by (they haven't used it in 2 years) saying they couldn't start it.. granted the recoil likes to skip, but I had it started in 3 pulls! 
Love the deep cackle of the 2100's.. much lower tone than the 394's



I have 3 2100's that need some TLC... I think crank bearings and carb throttle butterflies would be all.. they all run but not quite right.

@Real1shepherd don't use it for parts yet, I might have a few spare parts, and they were so common I'm sure there's parts around somewhere


----------



## Real1shepherd

Rx7man said:


> Here's a J'red 920 Super I built for a friend.. fun saw to run, but a little clunky
> 
> 
> Here's a 394 I built for a neighbor in a decent log.. I've since built another for myself (high top) that really rips..
> 
> 
> Here's a 2100 I built for another friend.. they actually brought it by (they haven't used it in 2 years) saying they couldn't start it.. granted the recoil likes to skip, but I had it started in 3 pulls!
> Love the deep cackle of the 2100's.. much lower tone than the 394's
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 2100's that need some TLC... I think crank bearings and carb throttle butterflies would be all.. they all run but not quite right.
> 
> @Real1shepherd don't use it for parts yet, I might have a few spare parts, and they were so common I'm sure there's parts around somewhere




Funny, the guys that collect saws say the 930 was the best of the series and the most powerful. Well maybe on paper, but the Partner and then Husky influence made them clunky to the pros I know that ran them in scale. They all preferred the 910 after they had progressively bought all three. We never thought saws would ever stall out in design, we always thought they were just tools and would keep getting better and better.

I can't ell ya how many gypo loggin' shows I was on in the 70's and early 80's here in the PNW, where all you saw was orange. Bailey's was sellin' the 2100 power head for around $500 for yrs and that was the best deal in the world as far as I was concerned. We ran six foot bars on them in Doug Fir and with nothing but muffler mods and the gov plugged. Nobody really needed anymore 'juice' with skip tooth chisel....rippin' beetches.

There's supposed to be a guy in Michigan that has a tremendous amount of old Husky parts. I never made the contact and summarily lost his number. I've been looking for a hard copy Service Manual for over seven yrs now. I don't need it to work on the saw, I just want one again. The 394 is a very close kissin' cousin to the 2100/2101. Be a good saw for me to step down to if I can't get parts support for the 2100. I hate that humpback look, but I'd get used to it I suspect. 

But yeah....give me my druthers and I'd keep runnin' the 2100 saw until I die.

Kevin


----------



## terry2tmd

I still got a few 2100 parts, I got a tank think it has a slow leak though, I got a couple crank cases complete with crank, ignition,and flywheel might need some thread repair. I have at least one good cylinder, and one that probably needs cleaned up, but I am sure it will clean up. I will have to check but I might also a recoil strarter, and a fan shroud, and other odds and end parts. I love the 2100/2101's, and I am glad to see people taking them in, for me there are too maney obsolete parts that could break they are what they are they are collectors. I got a few parts I'd be interested in collecting, I am looking to put a 028 super together, I need a parts saw, and a decent 46mm super cylinder. I could list what I need, but it's easier to just say I need everything. A parts saw, straight gased, vacum leak I have a good bottom end. I am also looking for a Stihl 066 parts saw I have a tank, crank case, crank and rod, flywheel, ignition, and the clutch and oiler assembly are intaked. I am also looking for a husy 55 parts saw. I guess I could take cash buyer pays shipping.


----------



## Dman7

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> View attachment 526460
> View attachment 526459
> 
> 
> How much are membership dues for this club?



WOW



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7man

Real1shepherd said:


> Funny, the guys that collect saws say the 930 was the best of the series and the most powerful. Well maybe on paper, but the Partner and then Husky influence made them clunky to the pros I know that ran them in scale. They all preferred the 910 after they had progressively bought all three. We never thought saws would ever stall out in design, we always thought they were just tools and would keep getting better and better.
> 
> I can't ell ya how many gypo loggin' shows I was on in the 70's and early 80's here in the PNW, where all you saw was orange. Bailey's was sellin' the 2100 power head for around $500 for yrs and that was the best deal in the world as far as I was concerned. We ran six foot bars on them in Doug Fir and with nothing but muffler mods and the gov plugged. Nobody really needed anymore 'juice' with skip tooth chisel....rippin' beetches.
> 
> There's supposed to be a guy in Michigan that has a tremendous amount of old Husky parts. I never made the contact and summarily lost his number. I've been looking for a hard copy Service Manual for over seven yrs now. I don't need it to work on the saw, I just want one again. The 394 is a very close kissin' cousin to the 2100/2101. Be a good saw for me to step down to if I can't get parts support for the 2100. I hate that humpback look, but I'd get used to it I suspect.
> 
> But yeah....give me my druthers and I'd keep runnin' the 2100 saw until I die.
> 
> Kevin


I like saws that are relatively narrow.. Cinderblocks like 056's I don't like. What I really like about my 394 High top is the air filter is really good, I can do LOTS of work with it in rotten wood and it doesn't plug up like the mesh filters.. So while the looks of them are a personal preference, they are definitely functional unlike the hood scoops on modern vehicles


----------



## Rx7man

I'm still looking for a 288.. I've heard they wake up nicely with a little work and are a bit nicer to work with than the 394's


----------



## Real1shepherd

Rx7man said:


> I like saws that are relatively narrow.. Cinderblocks like 056's I don't like. What I really like about my 394 High top is the air filter is really good, I can do LOTS of work with it in rotten wood and it doesn't plug up like the mesh filters.. So while the looks of them are a personal preference, they are definitely functional unlike the hood scoops on modern vehicles


Yeah, Husky was trying to correct the problem with the smaller mesh filters. Worst case loggin', I replaced it at lunch. 

There was a flocked 2100/2101 filter, but I wasn't even aware of that puppy until about 10 yrs ago....Iol. I use them in my J'red 80 and like the hell outa them. Probably one reason it's been going strong 35+yrs...lol.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Real1shepherd

Rx7man said:


> I'm still looking for a 288.. I've heard they wake up nicely with a little work and are a bit nicer to work with than the 394's


The 394 was a heavier pro saw. Certainly wasn't a 'mistake' saw. Scale got smaller and users demanded lighter and higher revving saws. And that's were the industry is today. Certainly nothing wrong with a lot of low end torque for buckin' big logs. 
I quit loggin' when I was forced into 25-27 log loads. No money in that, just tree thinning for the Forest Service.

Now I contact out for larger stuff every now and then. Glad I'm I'm not out there hustling everyday in the smaller stuff.

Kevin

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Real1shepherd

terry2tmd said:


> I still got a few 2100 parts, I got a tank think it has a slow leak though, I got a couple crank cases complete with crank, ignition,and flywheel might need some thread repair. I have at least one good cylinder, and one that probably needs cleaned up, but I am sure it will clean up. I will have to check but I might also a recoil strarter, and a fan shroud, and other odds and end parts. I love the 2100/2101's, and I am glad to see people taking them in, for me there are too maney obsolete parts that could break they are what they are they are collectors. I got a few parts I'd be interested in collecting, I am looking to put a 028 super together, I need a parts saw, and a decent 46mm super cylinder. I could list what I need, but it's easier to just say I need everything. A parts saw, straight gased, vacum leak I have a good bottom end. I am also looking for a Stihl 066 parts saw I have a tank, crank case, crank and rod, flywheel, ignition, and the clutch and oiler assembly are intaked. I am also looking for a husy 55 parts saw. I guess I could take cash buyer pays shipping.



Hey Terry....you once sent me a oil/gas tank for a 2100. It was a JB Weld special. I never did work with it....i think I just need to get the JB Weld outa there and use steel inserts in the holes....you said it didn't leak. I remember you saying you were using a 2100 but were gonna downsize to something smaller because of the work you were about to do. Anyway, if you're looking to get rid of some 2100 parts, PM me. There's a place up in Canada that re-plates jugs for a decent price...good rep too. I might do that with a decent 2100 jug. But I've even been stumped by something as small as the wrist pin...had to put my old one back in. 

Kevin


----------



## huskyboy

I noticed almost very little difference between the 930 super I have with the jungle muffler and my fathers 394xp with 24" bars. The 930 seems to have more raw torque and the 394xp has more rpms and is slightly faster. Makes sense, factory max on the 930 super is 12,200, 394 13k. They have the same piston stroke but the 394 has a 2 mm bigger bore. Just interesting how the 930 felt like it had more torque, very torquey saws. They also make a very awesome unique noise the 820/830/910/920/930, they sound like no other saw I have ran. The closest sister saw to the 900 series was the 181/281/288xp, the 920 cuts with a 288, a 930 outcuts a 288 easily. The biggest problem with the 800-900 series is finding parts. Great saws in there day...


----------



## Real1shepherd

Hmmm....find it interesting you think the 930 has more torque than the 394. I hope to pick up a nice 394, but I can only pit it against the 910. I have no interest in owning the 930...pretty clunky with that Partner influenced handle. And the 910 was the last 'true' J'red designed pro saw. 

Parts for the 900 series come and go on the bay in spurts....you almost need a donor saw or two if you're going to put serious hrs on one. Everyone is clamoring about 3D printing, but I don't see it giving us parts for old saws anytime soon. 

Kevin


----------



## Dman7

Real1shepherd said:


> Hmmm....find it interesting you think the 930 has more torque than the 394. I hope to pick up a nice 394, but I can only pit it against the 910. I have no interest in owning the 930...pretty clunky with that Partner influenced handle. And the 910 was the last 'true' J'red designed pro saw.
> 
> Parts for the 900 series come and go on the bay in spurts....you almost need a donor saw or two if you're going to put serious hrs on one. Everyone is clamoring about 3D printing, but I don't see it giving us parts for old saws anytime soon.
> 
> Kevin



As for 3-D printing, I'm no expert but I believe you could 3D print a mold that matches the profile of an old flywheel. And from there cast something with aluminum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real1shepherd

The trouble with 3D printing is that it uses a 'layering' process. And the resulting plastic & composite parts are not strong. Doesn't work on aluminum and magnesium, I'm told. Now and of course, the military and NASA have access to other machines that use a different method to make parts. Now if the regular machines print old molds, that's great, but you still have to find someone to cast aluminum and magnesium from the molds. I just don't know yet if this is the wave of the future or just smoke.....or if it's going to happen in my lifetime. 

Kevin


----------



## Marshy

The idea with 3D printers is you can print a mold and then make carbon fiber or fiberglass part from the mold. Vacuum bag resin infusion.



Also, you could print a mold to cast a wax part and do investment casting.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Fascinating stuff, but in replacing the pot metal and/or mag parts necessary to keep these old saws running, a mold made by 3D printing for investment casting would be great. But then you still need the equipment necessary for the heated material to pour the mold. When this gets to a consumer level, I'll be damn excited. So far it's just been sub-standard parts made by 3D printing, that are very expensive individually. 

Carbon fiber is kind of a cool idea to replace chainsaw plastics like top covers, AF covers, recoil housings etc. 

Kevin


----------



## Dman7

I suspect there are many small foundries leveraging 3D printing to make molds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman7

Anyway waaay off topic now [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

Dman7 said:


> I suspect there are many small foundries leveraging 3D printing to make molds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have them that can print sand molds for castings. It's improved the moulding process with more accurate molds and less core shifts. They use them for pumps and other stuff.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Be nice, bring some parts back eh?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Some legends never die


----------



## Uzi

Of course not they're still out working everyday


----------



## Uzi




----------



## NORMZILLA44

Uzi said:


> View attachment 595624


Great pictures Amigo. I still use mine nearly every job.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hard to believe it was a 250.00 project saw. That started a new wave, maybe heavy in today standard's. But a saw that can cut nearly anything my 3120 can. And a phenomominal oiler, durability second to none. My 2101 still comes out on almost every job.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Muscle memory...mine never feels heavy to use after all the yrs loggin’ with it. But as far as finding parts to keep ‘em running, don’t get me started. 

Kevin


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765

Might have already posted this somewhere, but was finally able to track down the brake components for my 2101. Took me a while.


----------



## Huskybill

In the firewood bizz years ago I used two 2100, a 266SE and a older 240 with heated handles. I used the 2100 for decades with shorter bars. But when I was told to try a 266 by another logger he was right. The 2100 were used with longer bars. I tried a 394XP too another good saw.

Running the 2100’s I had arms like Popeyes in a short time.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good morning fellas. Man I had a 266 once, regreted selling it. I like that. Muscle memory! RandyMac. Message me or text me Amigo. 707-321-8062


----------



## Huskybill

We took my 2100 to the fair for speed cutting. A 16” bar rakers at .040” we went up one size on the drive rim. I plugged the govenor.After cleaning house at the fair I took this setup in the woods cutting red and white oak plus maple and birch. This machine ate wood

With the big bore heavier power heads I learned to keep it in the wood. Less time holding the weight.


----------



## Huskybill

I used the 2100’s for felling, gassed up and the chain razor sharp. One really bad windy day with a tree leaning the wrong direction I needed it to go on a hill. I had it knotched in the direction I needed it to go and waited for the wind to blow it in that direction. The wind and the 2100 cutting it fast dropped the tree in the right direction.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

One of the greatest saws made. I have newer saws, but not many built like these. The fact that it comes out on a regular basis, and owning new saws, says a lot. Glad that tree went right and didn't smash your saw


----------



## Huskybill

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good morning fellas. Man I had a 266 once, regreted selling it. I like that. Muscle memory! RandyMac. Message me or text me Amigo. 707-321-8062



I just picked up another 266 it’s in great condition, lots of compression.


----------



## ausneil 1

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good morning fellas. Man I had a 266 once, regreted selling it. I like that. Muscle memory! RandyMac. Message me or text me Amigo. 707-321-8062



Well here is a thread I have not seen for some time spring back to life. G'day Norm ,long time no see, good to see people still read back through these threads. The old 2100's, there still about here in Oz, they are making a comeback in the racing arena. Some fine examples being built n raced and still some old girls competing. I can still remember my days falling with that saw.... Has that big Redwood near you got any bigger ? hahah. Before I die im gonna get over to the states and see them for myself.


----------



## RandyMac

Com'n by Neil.
I'll get a hold of ya Norm.


----------



## Huskybill

How’s the 394/395 compare to the 2100/2101?

I thought my 395 was really close to the 2100?

How’s the 312o compare? Anybody port one of these?


----------



## ausneil 1

RandyMac said:


> Com'n by Neil.
> I'll get a hold of ya Norm.



Gday RandyMac, yea this thread come up so I had a looksee, I don't get on here much these days.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hi Amigos. Hello Neil! Been awhile Mate​


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Huskybill said:


> How’s the 394/395 compare to the 2100/2101?
> 
> I thought my 395 was really close to the 2100?
> 
> How’s the 312o compare? Anybody port one of these?


I have a 395, 3120 and 2101. And the 2101 still comes out on every job. 395 is the smoothest nicest to run all day. In big wood the 2101 has a small edge in torque, the manual overuse oiler is a sweet feature on the 2101. It's still less to pack then a 3120. I keep the 3120 with a 50 inch bar handy for big stumps and logs. So the 2101 for me is like an in between. But the 395 or 394 will do anything mentioned and more. Don't sell a 394 or 5 to buy a 2100. But a 2100 is a great work saw. It a guy has a 2100 and not a 394 or 395. Keep the 2100. The 2100 is to heavy to pack falling timber, and the 395 would shine there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Huskybill said:


> I just picked up another 266 it’s in great condition, lots of compression.


Nice, legendary saws


----------



## Huskybill

The 2100 was my main saw for decades. I destroyed a lot of timber into firewood. She chewed up any wood. That’s lugging 25# around.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Huskybill said:


> The 2100 was my main saw for decades. I destroyed a lot of timber into firewood. She chewed up any wood. That’s lugging 25# around.


That's awesome!


----------



## John Been

ausneil 1 said:


> Well here is a thread I have not seen for some time spring back to life. G'day Norm ,long time no see, good to see people still read back through these threads. The old 2100's, there still about here in Oz, they are making a comeback in the racing arena. Some fine examples being built n raced and still some old girls competing. I can still remember my days falling with that saw.... Has that big Redwood near you got any bigger ? hahah. Before I die im gonna get over to the states and see them for myself.




Some American muscle in Wellington, New Zealand. What a great saw to find in the weekend. Have got a 2 minute video but it is too big to post -err. It is an A11 sp125. I would think that it has done some work in its time. The piston and bore look clean through the exhaust port. There is a slight detectable movement in the sprocket side main bearing. The piston has 1-2 mm of play a bottom dead centre (mainly turning it in the bore). It reads 110 psi on the compression gauge (other Macs I manage to reach 130- 150 on the same gauge cold). All said, it fires up well, idles and eats wood as good as any of my Mac 850's. No obvious faults to hear when running- strong and loud. I am right in saying this is one of the the top American/world muscle saws?? Happy to comments on the condition etc


----------



## Real1shepherd

It's a period thing as to when you were loggin'. In the middle 70's onward when I started working on loggin' shows, it was Stihl and Huky at first, then mostly Husky. Before me it was MAC & the big Homelites.

The only MACs I ever touched were some crummy ones on the landings that were just there by default and nearly worn out. The older loggers I knew were quite happy to default to Stihl & Husky. It wasn't like you had an older set of fallers & buckers clinging to their precious MACs and Homelites....those saws got retired.


----------



## John Been

Real1shepherd said:


> It's a period thing as to when you were loggin'. In the middle 70's onward when I started working on loggin' shows, it was Stihl and Huky at first, then mostly Husky. Before me it was MAC & the big Homelites.
> 
> The only MACs I ever touched were some crummy ones on the landings that were just there by default and nearly worn out. The older loggers I knew were quite happy to default to Stihl & Husky. It wasn't like you had an older set of fallers & buckers clinging to their precious MACs and Homelites....those saws got retired.


Thanks for your reply. I guess any 1971/72 saw is in the vintage or classic category. My regular Husky (154- also an oldie) is a nicer saw to use than any of the Homelites or Macs, but it is great to give them a run. The XL12's are light to handle but you have to remember pump the oil and there is no rubber anti-vib. Most of Macs do feel like there is a brick in there even the 10/10s. I do like the power and noise of the 850 on the bigger wood...Then sawing for me is about keeping the fire going and helping others with their trees around town....


----------



## RandyMac

The PM850 is a nice light saw.


----------



## Huskybill

My son was using a poulan wild thing for decades around his house. When he started cleaning up my land in vt I gave him a new Husqvarna rancher 460. My son couldn’t thank me enough. Then I gave him a Husqvarna 570 for the bigger trees. My point is I liked my 2100’s but when we get to 60cc and above the 70 to 80 cc saws don’t play around either. When I wanted to cut I want to cut. Bigger cc the better.

Keep the air filter clean, the clutch and bar sprocket bearings greased. Plus the chain razor sharp.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What's up Amigos? Still doing jobs and cutting big wood with the old Husky.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Saturday before last


----------



## NORMZILLA44

RandyMac said:


> The PM850 is a nice light saw.


Parameter won a saw competition at the old time bbq once. In Cazadero, surrounded by every brand made, he was running a SP-81 I think. Aaron has it now. John, JP, or Parameter I called him, died Saturday before last, accidental gun discharge in hunting camp. My favorite pic, 200 feet in. A Red, Cazadero 2011 I think. Our job.


----------



## In D-Nile

Huskybill said:


> My son was using a poulan wild thing for decades around his house. When he started cleaning up my land in vt I gave him a new Husqvarna rancher 460. My son couldn’t thank me enough. Then I gave him a Husqvarna 570 for the bigger trees. My point is I liked my 2100’s but when we get to 60cc and above the 70 to 80 cc saws don’t play around either. When I wanted to cut I want to cut. Bigger cc the better.
> 
> Keep the air filter clean, the clutch and bar sprocket bearings greased. Plus the chain razor sharp.


Was just thinking about mentioning that the 70cc chainsaws are no slouches. Got a 1981 Husqvarna 480CD from my Dad some 15 years ago. He used it for years and had bought it from an "old faller" as he put it. Be used it for his own tree fallen business and firewood every year after. Grandpa went to our cabin in B.C. and came back with a new 2100. Grandpa has since passed on and Dad gave my Uncle the 2100. Just two years ago we were up getting firewood and had a chance to run side by side with my Uncle in the same giant Doug Fir and of course the 2100 w/ 32" skip tooth beat me through the log but that "old fallers" 480CD w/ 32" full comp was right there with it. Of course I don't believe it is anywhere near the top 5 or 10 Muscle Saws or even top 20 for that matter. But never has missed a beat or had a rebuild in my time. Still starts 3rd pull hot or cold, low or high elevations. As far as the top saws.... well I need to get the hang of this thread and site thing. I have my first task here. ALRIGHT! SAW ON MY NEW FRIENDS IN MY PHONE
Pic of the 480 and a pic of the tree we were cutting up a few years ago with Ma, Pa, and my Uncle, and my truck getting used Properly! The truck I mean of course. I will Try and get a video of them this year in some big wood side by side. And I should Apologize for being a Noob and very first thing I do is post off thread topic and lengthy post with pics to boot. I messed up and probably will do it again. But gotta love them old saws!!! Gotta give em the respect they STILL COMMAND! sorry again. I'm done. Maybe..... Ha!!!!


----------



## Huskybill

Looks like the 2100/2101 has a cult like following? It’s a great saw. I think everyone cutter should have one. Once you run one the love begins.

The 480/285/1100/298/2100/2101 do rock but don’t sell the 181/288/266/268 short. Even my little 240sg was a beast, with small trees and tops.

The 480cd I picked up. I have another in parts for a build,


----------



## In D-Nile

Yes Sir definetly a Old Husqvarna Fan. Having stated my story of why and my personal experience with my old Husqvarna, I must admit that Ultimately I am a Crazy Chainsaw Fan!!! So I can only say that I have been there with the 2100 and 480. I can not say anything about the other Top Muscle Chainsaws of All Time. As far as this Thread goes, or at least as far as I understand that 160+ pages ago the question is; What are the Very Best Top Muscle Saws of All Time? Top 5? 10? 20? I think that the 2100/2101 deserves a spot among These. Sounds like its gonna be Close to the Best if not the Best. But these Macs with The Cart Motors May be the one to knock off the Husky... From what I've been able to see and from the Men who actually were there as fallers and Ran them, both the Macs and Husky saws it really sounds as if the Mac was The Top Saw. I can not say. But as far as availability of them they seem rare. Would be damn Happy Crazy Chainsaw Guy Here for an opportunity to sink one of them Macs into some Timber and really have a Opinion on it. They definitely have my attention!!! Some more research is needed for me!!! All I want for Christmas is More Chainsaws!!!!! Hell with them front teeth! Might give my first born for the right saws. Definitely do it actually! Does that make me a bad person??? Do I need a Chainsaw support group???? Hope so!!!!


----------



## In D-Nile

Well do we have enough to make a final top 20 List? Even if they are not placed from 1st to 20th???? The 20 Best MUSCLE SAWS OF ALL TIME ARE..... ???????????


----------



## In D-Nile

Yes Sir definetly a Old Husqvarna Fan. Having stated my story of why and my personal experience with my old Husqvarna, I must admit that Ultimately I am a Crazy Chainsaw Fan!!! So I can only say that I have been there with the 2100 and 480. I can not say anything about the other Top Muscle Chainsaws of All Time. As far as this Thread goes, or at least as far as I understand that 160+ pages ago the question is; What are the Very Best Top Muscle Saws of All Time? Top 5? 10? 20? I think that the 2100/2101 deserves a spot among These. Sounds like its gonna be Close to the Best if not the Best. But these Macs with The Cart Motors May be the one to knock off the Husky... From what I've been able to see and from the Men who actually were there as fallers and Ran them, both the Macs and Husky saws it really sounds as if the Mac was The Top Saw. I can not say. But as far as availability of them they seem rare. Would be damn Happy Crazy Chainsaw Guy Here for an opportunity to sink one of them Macs into some Timber and really have a Opinion on it. They definitely have my attention!!! Some more research is needed for me!!! All I want for Christmas is More Chainsaws!!!!! Hell with them front teeth! Might give my first born for the right saws. Definitely do it actually! Does that make me a bad person??? Do I need a Chainsaw support group???? Hope so!!!!


----------



## Huskybill

I think pound per pound, hp per hp the Husqvarna 2100/2101 has the top of the list for muscle saws. It’s even been said the new 395 can’t keep up with the old, tired 2100/2101 saws, stock vs stock. In the firewood biz time is money. I wasted no time running 2100’s.

There was a logging crew here were the owner of the company bought each member of his crew a new 2100 Husqvarna saw. He knew the cost of wasting time with other saws.

To me the 480, 285/298/1100/2100/2101/ are like a big block Chevy. Everything is more about weight today. But these saws have the grunt.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Not a fair comparison IMO. The 2100 is best served with a 36" bar or longer, in timber adequately sized for those bars.

I just ran my old loggin' 2100CD against a Jonsered 2094;both with 36" bars and both with .404 skip-tooth chisel chain (Oregon 68CJ). Both saws used in the same Maple tree that ran just over two feet to just under four feet....bucking the beast. I fell the tree with the 2100 and bucked it up into 18" firewood blocks. A hundred yr old tree with five massive trunks coming out of a middle section.

Short story; in anything where the 2100's bar was completely buried, it pulled harder than the 2094. In anything where I could see most of the sprocket tip on the other side, the 2094 out cut the 2100. That 2094 is a screamer with two rings....extremely underrated saw.

So......if you're gonna put a 32" bar or less on a 2100 and let it compete against smaller saws in smaller timber.....especially newer high revving saws, the smaller saws will out cut it.

The 2100/2101 was a purpose built saw for the larger timber in the PNW. Husky sent their head engineer from Sweden over to work the kinks out with the prototype 2100CD, taking feedback from PNW loggers _before_ they started their production run. I don't know of any other instance in the history of modern ported saws where anybody else did anything similar.

I had some of the first 2100's ordered from Bailey's back when I was loggin'. Right around $500 of less delivered....just the power head. Actually, I think that price is wrong...the first two were just under $400 and when I was quitting in the 80's the price was about $500 for the power head....from Bailey's. 

Kevin


----------



## Real1shepherd

In D-Nile said:


> Yes Sir definitely a Old Husqvarna Fan. Having stated my story of why and my personal experience with my old Husqvarna, I must admit that Ultimately I am a Crazy Chainsaw Fan!!! So I can only say that I have been there with the 2100 and 480. I can not say anything about the other Top Muscle Chainsaws of All Time. As far as this Thread goes, or at least as far as I understand that 160+ pages ago the question is; What are the Very Best Top Muscle Saws of All Time? Top 5? 10? 20? I think that the 2100/2101 deserves a spot among These. Sounds like its gonna be Close to the Best if not the Best. But these Macs with The Cart Motors May be the one to knock off the Husky... From what I've been able to see and from the Men who actually were there as fallers and Ran them, both the Macs and Husky saws it really sounds as if the Mac was The Top Saw. I can not say. But as far as availability of them they seem rare. Would be damn Happy Crazy Chainsaw Guy Here for an opportunity to sink one of them Macs into some Timber and really have a Opinion on it. They definitely have my attention!!! Some more research is needed for me!!! All I want for Christmas is More Chainsaws!!!!! Hell with them front teeth! Might give my first born for the right saws. Definitely do it actually! Does that make me a bad person??? Do I need a Chainsaw support group???? Hope so!!!!



When I started loggin' in the 70's (middle 0f....in the PNW), aside from a few Homelites (and even less MACs) serving limited duty on landings, it was a sea of Stihl and Husky saws for fallers. I started with an 075 and the faller teaching me put a 2100CD into my hands and said, "Try this!!" There was no going back after that and a LD call to Bailey's had me two 2100CD's within a week. Longest week of my life waiting and using that 075. Not gonna get in a battle here of Stihl versus Husky....this was MY experience. A couple of yrs after that, all the gypo loggin' shows I worked for were a sea of orange. You could argue it was price & availability, but if the Huskies hadn't performed, they would have been ousted by Stihl.

Kevin


----------



## Huskybill

Around 1980+ my first 2100 was $700 and my rolls Royce husky 240 SG brought the bill up to $1,100 if I remember correctly. My next saw was a 2101xp. After that it was a 266SE. The 100cc 6 cube 2100/2101 rule with longer bars. Unless we go with a short bar and bigger rim. There all power.

The wife was so mad I spent $1,100 on chain saws. But when the bizz started up and the Money rolled in it was quiet.


----------



## Woodslasher

Has anyone here heard of a 2101 W? I saw one that said that on the tag recently and aside from that little W it looked just like every other 2100/2101/298 I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Huskybill

I wonder if the W means full Wrap handle bar?


----------



## Woodslasher

Well, I've seen plenty of non-W 2100s with wraps, heck, all of the 2100-esq saws I've seen have had full wraps, so why bother distinguishing a few 'em?


----------



## Huskybill

W equals westcoast saw?


----------



## Woodslasher

Sounds nice, but I have no clue. Unfortunately, they guy who got it new is dead, I believe, but his son who currently owns the saw might be able to let us know. Or I'll just bug my boss and a few other husky guys until one of them turns up something.


----------



## Huskybill

That would be 2101XPW? There is a winter package for saws.


----------



## Woodslasher

No, it just says it on the tag, which says 2101 W. Also, I don't recall seeing a heater on/off switch.


----------



## Huskybill

I seen a winter kit offered but didn’t see what’s in it. I don’t think it heaters maybe a block off plate? Found one,,,

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...husqvarna/chain-saw/570-xp-2007-01/winter-kit


----------



## raumati01

Expensive saw.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/business-...tm?rsqid=db3f9c7468a84ce396cb8b69e6a89a87-001


----------



## Real1shepherd

Just shows you how 'crazy' collecting has become. I'm glad I weaned myself from CAD. But not before I got caught up in all the hype surrounding the Jonsered 111S. Here's a saw, I thought, that would rival the 2100. Not only is it a dated early 70's design, but it has low terminal RPM and revs slow. Even at 110cc, the 2100/2101 walks away from it easily.

The 111S is the _perfect_ poster child for succumbing to Internet mysticism/hype.

Yrs back there was a 2101 supposedly "stored in a closet" with never any fuel or oil run through it. It went for over $3,000 on eBay. The above linked saw is worth about $350 to _me_...absolutely nothing to get excited about at that ridiculous price.

The color of the various pieces don't match (even if you take in account fading), which indicates to me it's not an original saw. You want that kinda of money from an astute collector, then you need legitimate provenance. I'm not seein' it.

Kevin


----------



## rarefish383

Eight years and 161 pages and all I can say is, I'll run Red till I'm dead, mix in a few Yella's for the other fella's, and the world is all good.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Man loves his Homelites and MAC's. Glad I was loggin' when things got lighter and trimmer....lol.

Kevin


----------



## MapleJeff

Hello gents.
I friend of mine gave me a 2100CD, not running, missing parts. 30" Oregon bar and chain. GAVE ME. 
The carb was all plugged up, as the air filter had a tear in it. No cover. The cylinder had missing fins, and the piston looked rough. No chain tensioner screw, hardware store nuts holding the clutch cover tight. the case is scared up from a chain working loose.
Then the search began, found a new cylinder made in Italy, piston from ebay, other parts from HLSupply, carb rebuild kit. Gorilla tape over the tear in the filter.
Got it going 2 days ago. . It runs nice! Now a big bar oil leak to deal with, but seals and o rings coming.
I found a carb to filter mount for a 394 that should bolt up for an option if I cant find a 2100 filter. 
Any thoughts on resolving the air filter issue?
I really appreciate all the comments in the past in this thread. I have the saw bug and its nice to see I can tap into vast experience and wisdom from folks who've been at it a long time.
Thanks all.
Currently mostly run a rebuild 261, Big Bore 371xp, and a 562xp. A stihl 193T for in tree work.


----------



## Huskybill

Airfilter, 2100/2101?

Try my dealer, chainsaws unlimited, southbury,ct family mom n pop dealer. He should have it. Tell him I sent you.

Your going to really like the 2100. I had two 2100cd /2101 Xp, one 266se, one 240sg in the firewood business. I ran 16” & 18” bars on the 2100/2101 saws sometimes.


----------



## Real1shepherd

If the air filter mesh is torn, you can repair from one side with clear fingernail polish. That's what we did in the woods and it worked great/forever. 

That saw condition sounds soooooo typical of what you find these days that's still out there. FREE is beautiful as long as it doesn't cost you the price of a saw to fix it.

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello band any old Amigos around? The 2101 is still cutting strong


----------



## Real1shepherd

I'm still around, but working less professionally with chainsaws since right before COVID. 

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hello band any old Amigos around? The 2101 is still cutting strong





Real1shepherd said:


> I'm still around, but working less professionally with chainsaws since right before COVID.
> 
> Kevin


Awesome Amigo


----------



## Huskybill

I used the husky 2100 CD since it was new in ‘80. No one could keep up with me.


----------



## rupedoggy

Bill is it true you used to eat nails and shat railroad spikes?


----------



## Rx7man

I brought out the old ported 2100 and did a little milling, 33ft log, about 16" cut width (30" dbh), had to make it fit on the mill in 10-12 ft sections... Had a few bugs to work out, the manual oiler flexy line behind the muffler popped off a couple times, then it blew up... Muffler bolts rattled loose twice, couldn't keep the air filter cover on for the life of me until i replaced a few things.. Oh, of course the starter cord ripped off once too

Took 2 tanks of fuel to get through it, saw ran strong, had a brand new chain on it and found it cut slow.. taking 2 strokes off the rakers fixed that... I had 5 of these logs to do.. I did it all freehand, over 12 ft I was usually within an inch of flat, couple times I was pretty much bang on.
For milling I think a different dog design would work better.. if I have to do more in the future I'll see what I can do about that

Missed out on buying a 3120 last week


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Huskybill said:


> I used the husky 2100 CD since it was new in ‘80. No one could keep up with me.


Id love to see any old pictures if you have any. Im sure you were in some big wood 2


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rx7man said:


> I brought out the old ported 2100 and did a little milling, 33ft log, about 16" cut width (30" dbh), had to make it fit on the mill in 10-12 ft sections... Had a few bugs to work out, the manual oiler flexy line behind the muffler popped off a couple times, then it blew up... Muffler bolts rattled loose twice, couldn't keep the air filter cover on for the life of me until i replaced a few things.. Oh, of course the starter cord ripped off once too
> 
> Took 2 tanks of fuel to get through it, saw ran strong, had a brand new chain on it and found it cut slow.. taking 2 strokes off the rakers fixed that... I had 5 of these logs to do.. I did it all freehand, over 12 ft I was usually within an inch of flat, couple times I was pretty much bang on.
> For milling I think a different dog design would work better.. if I have to do more in the future I'll see what I can do about that
> 
> Missed out on buying a 3120 last week
> 
> View attachment 914113


Im thinking about getting a chainsaw mill which one do you have? I hear its a slow process ive never done it.


----------



## Rx7man

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im thinking about getting a chainsaw mill which one do you have? I hear its a slow process ive never done it.


I don't have a mill, I just freehanded that.. neighbor has a Woodmizer and that's what all the milling was done with.. yes, especially on a log that size it's a slow process. takes about a half an hour to make one pass


----------



## Huskybill

I cut large oak, maple and hickory trees. But the most fun with a 2100 is with a 16” or 18” bar with a larger rim and 404” chain destroying 15”/16” oak trees. It was from standing to on the ground bucked up in 50 minutes per cord. No time to even break a sweat.


----------



## Huskybill

rupedoggy said:


> Bill is it true you used to eat nails and shat railroad spikes?


Put a 2100 in my hands sharpened to perfection I kicked ass. When you have no job, with no future insight the wood chips were flying. Selling firewood.

The forest ranger put me with another cutter and said clean up this mess of tops. Left over after the board feet were removed. My buddy’s chainsaw store was nearby, the guy ran to my buddy’s store and said I need one of my saws because I’m taking all the wood. My buddy laughed the guy didn’t know I was running a 100 cc saw.


----------



## Rx7man

Huskybill said:


> Put a 2100 in my hands sharpened to perfection I kicked ass. When you have no job, with no future insight the wood chips were flying. Selling firewood.
> 
> The forest ranger put me with another cutter and said clean up this mess of tops. Left over after the board feet were removed. My buddy’s chainsaw store was nearby, the guy ran to my buddy’s store and said I need one of my saws because I’m taking all the wood. My buddy laughed the guy didn’t know I was running a 100 cc saw.


my only problem is I'm not built to haul a 100cc saw all day, I can do it for a couple hours but I'm bagged after that


----------



## Real1shepherd

Huskybill said:


> Put a 2100 in my hands sharpened to perfection I kicked ass. When you have no job, with no future insight the wood chips were flying. Selling firewood.
> 
> The forest ranger put me with another cutter and said clean up this mess of tops. Left over after the board feet were removed. My buddy’s chainsaw store was nearby, the guy ran to my buddy’s store and said I need one of my saws because I’m taking all the wood. My buddy laughed the guy didn’t know I was running a 100 cc saw.



You've never been a pro or worked in the woods professionally....you're a weekend warrior I'm told, on the forums you frequent. If you think a 2100 with a 16"-18" bar can kick anyone else's butt, then you've haven't worked around the right people with modern saws that can rev to 14,000rpm. Where the 2100 comes into it's own today is in timber over 3ft. My 2094 Jonsered and/or a Husky 394/395 will run cirlces around it in timber under 3ft. The Stihl 500i will run circles around the 2100 in less than 3ft scale......and other saws as well. 

Kevin


----------



## tomalophicon




----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Real1shepherd said:


> You've never been a pro or worked in the woods professionally....you're a weekend warrior I'm told, on the forums you frequent. If you think a 2100 with a 16"-18" bar can kick anyone else's butt, then you've haven't worked around the right people with modern saws that can rev to 14,000rpm. Where the 2100 comes into it's own today is in timber over 3ft. My 2094 Jonsered and/or a Husky 394/395 will run cirlces around it in timber under 3ft. The Stihl 500i will run circles around the 2100 in less than 3ft scale......and other saws as well.
> 
> Kevin



In all fairness to the fun that flows from Billy's keyboard- define Pro? If your sole income is selling firewood cut with a chainsaw- that is a profession and the chainsaw is a tool of that profession. But he left out the part where it was the early 1900's and he rode on the back of a Model T into the forest, 14.000 RPM had not been invented yet, let alone fuel injection! 
I picked up a 2100 CD couple of weeks back that was wearing an 18 inch 3/8th bar and chain- what a waste of time!


----------



## Huskybill

I guess cutting firewood and selling full time it doesn’t count? Even when I had a full time job I did both. Geez I did it to survive.

On the 2100 advance the timing, plug the governor, run a 404/8t rim.


----------



## Huskybill

tomalophicon said:


>


How about sharing the popcorn.?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rx7man said:


> I don't have a mill, I just freehanded that.. neighbor has a Woodmizer and that's what all the milling was done with.. yes, especially on a log that size it's a slow process. takes about a half an hour to make one pass


Gotcha free hand is all ive done too. Mostly short runs


----------



## Huskybill

Thanks guys I been missing the abuse here, cutting, splitting, selling firewood is more work than felling and cutting log lengths for the mill.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Real1shepherd said:


> You've never been a pro or worked in the woods professionally....you're a weekend warrior I'm told, on the forums you frequent. If you think a 2100 with a 16"-18" bar can kick anyone else's butt, then you've haven't worked around the right people with modern saws that can rev to 14,000rpm. Where the 2100 comes into it's own today is in timber over 3ft. My 2094 Jonsered and/or a Husky 394/395 will run cirlces around it in timber under 3ft. The Stihl 500i will run circles around the 2100 in less than 3ft scale......and other saws as well.
> 
> Kevin


Not sure why the personal attack on his character? Selling firewwod for money classifies as professional I think. I would like to see a saw that runs circles sround a 2100. I personally own a ported 390, stock 395 a 3120 a 500i. I still bring my 2101 to every tree job. None of my saws I mentioned will work circles around it. The difference in the 2100 the rpms dont drop as much as the higher rev saws. Where they have the absolute edge is weight. I almost said handling but the 2100 is actually a great handling saw, still today. I think if someone went side by side with a 395 and a 2100 and an actuall stoo watch falling and cutting. I think they might be suprised it would be close id bet. My 2101 will pull my 50inch Canon is my 3120 is down. And is easier to lift and handle. Yes its purpose was a muscle saw for big wood. The fact it shines today still, says something. If anyone wants to know my background ive done tree work sinve 1988 im 48 now. Cut many hazard trees fell many trees, runs crews today for county roads. Still do tree work on weekends and weeknights with a climber. My first actual saw that I owned myself was a 056 super with a 36inch bar. At age 17. I think many of us can bring value and experience from many angles. I just enjoy the company of like minded friends. Hate too argue, not into peeing contests. Hope we can all get along. But the personal tear downs are one reason I was absent awhile. Have a great day. Norm....


----------



## Rx7man

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> In all fairness to the fun that flows from Billy's keyboard- define Pro? If your sole income is selling firewood cut with a chainsaw- that is a profession and the chainsaw is a tool of that profession. But he left out the part where it was the early 1900's and he rode on the back of a Model T into the forest, 14.000 RPM had not been invented yet, let alone fuel injection!
> I picked up a 2100 CD couple of weeks back that was wearing an 18 inch 3/8th bar and chain- what a waste of time!


well, take 3 strokes off the rakers and put a big sprocket on it.. it's still ridiculous to have to lug that big a saw around for small wood, but it would cut!



Real1shepherd said:


> You've never been a pro or worked in the woods professionally....you're a weekend warrior I'm told, on the forums you frequent. If you think a 2100 with a 16"-18" bar can kick anyone else's butt, then you've haven't worked around the right people with modern saws that can rev to 14,000rpm. Where the 2100 comes into it's own today is in timber over 3ft. My 2094 Jonsered and/or a Husky 394/395 will run cirlces around it in timber under 3ft. The Stihl 500i will run circles around the 2100 in less than 3ft scale......and other saws as well.
> 
> Kevin


My 394 is my fave big saw, little port job, it has a 36" 404 bar on it.. to be fair, the 394 and the 2100 are kinda in the same class of saw with the 288's not that far off.. Some people like the 288 a lot more, I like mine (heated handles) but it doesn't hold a candle in torque to the 394, it really does miss that displacement


----------



## Rx7man

NORMZILLA44 said:


> . My first actual saw that I owned myself was a 056 super with a 36inch bar.


the 056 is probably my most hated Stihl!.. they run nice, but are such a pain to work on, and I don't like the ergonomics at all


----------



## Huskybill

I read with alittle tweeting a 288 Xp can run with a 2100.

I was asked if I wanted to complete at two local fairs in speed cutting. After learning I tweeted the 2100cd, remove the spikes, add a 16” bar, hogged out the gullet, set the rakers .050”+ and added a bigger rim, plugged the governor. In a 10” x 10” timber I did two slices down, two slices up, bored two holes without breaking out, one slice down, one slice up, that’s 8 cuts I did in 17.5 seconds. I never claim to be a pro logger but at the fairs I can blend in.

Back then we didn’t have the saw technology we have today. Yup the 2100 is no light weight but I learned to keep it in the wood cutting. No posing pictures for sports illustrated. Time is money.


----------



## Rx7man

Huskybill said:


> I read with alittle tweeting a 288 Xp can run with a 2100.
> 
> I was asked if I wanted to complete at two local fairs in speed cutting. After learning I tweeted the 2100cd, remove the spikes, add a 16” bar, hogged out the gullet, set the rakers .050”+ and added a bigger rim, plugged the governor. In a 10” x 10” timber I did two slices down, two slices up, bored two holes without breaking out, one slice down, one slice up, that’s 8 cuts I did in 17.5 seconds. I never claim to be a pro logger but at the fairs I can blend in.
> 
> Back then we didn’t have the saw technology we have today. Yup the 2100 is no light weight but I learned to keep it in the wood cutting. No posing pictures for sports illustrated. Time is money.


I think you can get a 288 tweaked to run with a stock 2100, but not with a similarly modified one.. I modified an L65 that keeps up to a stock 288, and my 61 (piped) nearly keeps up with a mildly ported 394, that's with a 34" bar buried in fir.. balance of the 61 with a 34" bar is a wee bit off though


----------



## Huskybill

There’s no replacement for displacement once we get into longer bars in big wood. But the 2100 with a shorter bar was a beast. My next new saw is a Husqvarna 266se/16” bar. I pretty much stayed with the 2100cd, 2101xp, 266se, 240sg. I started using the 266 more and more for smaller wood.

My dealer had a 288 saw professionally ported, they polished the crankcase too. I got to break it in the woods. It ran good. All of the loggers ran this 288 at the fair, as it got hotter the faster it cut. I was the last to cut, knowing how it cut I took the win.


----------



## Huskybill

rupedoggy said:


> Bill is it true you used to eat nails and shat railroad spikes?


I ate rail road spikes and chit rail road track just for a snack. Lol

What makes a logger a professional? I gots to know?

Let’s get this right is it faller or feller? I believe it’s a tree feller?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rx7man said:


> the 056 is probably my most hated Stihl!.. they run nice, but are such a pain to work on, and I don't like the ergonomics at all


I dont miss it. Back then it was a cats meiw. But if I woulda found a 2100 then things woulda been different it was a cinder block with a nar and chain torque and good chain speed. I know they are a worthy saw today, and have a following, just not my thing today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

288s Ive owned 4 of them. Even in tofays standards and world, extremly worthy saw. I have a ported 390 today. Sold my 288s a couple years ago due to finances. My 390 has less vibration and was a newer saw so faced with that I kept the 390. But I would still be running my 288s today.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Huskybill said:


> I ate rail road spikes and chit rail road track just for a snack. Lol
> 
> What makes a logger a professional? I gots to know?
> 
> Let’s get this right is it faller or feller? I believe it’s a tree feller?



Or does a faller fell trees?


----------



## grizz55chev

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Gotcha free hand is all ive done too. Mostly short runs


Grab an Alaskan mill from one of your buddies and give it a go before you take the dive, you're in redwood country and could make some nice slabs! Hardwoods take a lot of time, patience, a sharp chain, and determination, but the results can be very rewarding..


----------



## Huskybill

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Or does a faller fell trees?


How fast does a tree feller fell trees? All the fellers hit the pub in the evenings. Is the tree feller a professional feller? What if it’s a jill feller?
What do we call her? Jack n Jill fellers weren’t fetching water.


----------



## Huskybill

Went into a pub in vt they had this slab for a bar.


----------



## Rx7man

grizz55chev said:


> Grab an Alaskan mill from one of your buddies and give it a go before you take the dive, you're in redwood country and could make some nice slabs! Hardwoods take a lot of time, *patience*, a sharp chain, and determination, but the results can be very rewarding..


well, that's something that is worn out of me by about the end of morning coffee!..


----------



## grizz55chev

Rx7man said:


> well, that's something that is worn out of me by about the end of morning coffee!..


These slabs are going to be a kitchen counter, the tree branch that I made them out of is 30' off of the back of the house and I had no way to move it, so I cut it where it fell. I cut them at 13', plenty long enough to work with.they' e seasoned for 16 months, so should be ready by winter to finish.


----------



## Huskybill

I just purchased a 36” bar with a milling chain, I need a Alaskan saw mill next. I have more big ash, maple and hickory trees to take down.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

grizz55chev said:


> Grab an Alaskan mill from one of your buddies and give it a go before you take the dive, you're in redwood country and could make some nice slabs! Hardwoods take a lot of time, patience, a sharp chain, and determination, but the results can be very rewarding..View attachment 914665
> View attachment 914666
> View attachment 914667
> View attachment 914668


Thanks for the advise. Nice slabs Amigo.


----------



## grizz55chev

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks for the advise. Nice slabs Amigo.


Making lemonade outta lemons, we lost a lot of big oaks in March of 2020.


----------



## Rx7man

grizz55chev said:


> Making lemonade outta lemons, we lost a lot of big oaks in March of 2020.


For us it was January 4th 2020.. we had unprecedented winds here, several different winds met up right at our place, there were some twisters that formed and everything.. 6 fir trees with a 30+" DBH were uprooted... it happened twice in a day, from essentially windstill to 70mph gusts in a matter of a half a minute




My poor fence and irrigation line got squashed real good



That half-culvert was up against the fence as a feed trough, wind just picked it up and tossed it.. Steer looks confused about this


----------



## Chevboy0167

I'm in Iowa and this nasty beast caused complete havoc for a long ways.... the amount of trees down was unfathomable. And it was what drove me to get a bigger saw!

https://www.weather.gov/dmx/2020derecho









August 2020 Midwest derecho - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Photos: Iowa derecho damage across Eastern Iowa, Aug. 10, 2020


Browse through the photo gallery by swiping left or right on mobile, or click the arrows to the left or …




www.thegazette.com







2020 derecho Marshalltown slideshow - Google Search


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I was thinking muscle saw not really about modern comfort but POWER! I've only gotten to run a 2100 once and it was impressive. 
For muscle I prefer the Homelite Super 1050A with a 36" bar and .404 chain. No anti-vibe , no decomp, no chain brake , no plastic, and no excuses. Its 100cc of reed saw madness.


----------



## Real1shepherd

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Not sure why the personal attack on his character? Selling firewwod for money classifies as professional I think. I would like to see a saw that runs circles sround a 2100. I personally own a ported 390, stock 395 a 3120 a 500i. I still bring my 2101 to every tree job. None of my saws I mentioned will work circles around it. The difference in the 2100 the rpms dont drop as much as the higher rev saws. Where they have the absolute edge is weight. I almost said handling but the 2100 is actually a great handling saw, still today. I think if someone went side by side with a 395 and a 2100 and an actuall stoo watch falling and cutting. I think they might be suprised it would be close id bet. My 2101 will pull my 50inch Canon is my 3120 is down. And is easier to lift and handle. Yes its purpose was a muscle saw for big wood. The fact it shines today still, says something. If anyone wants to know my background ive done tree work sinve 1988 im 48 now. Cut many hazard trees fell many trees, runs crews today for county roads. Still do tree work on weekends and weeknights with a climber. My first actual saw that I owned myself was a 056 super with a 36inch bar. At age 17. I think many of us can bring value and experience from many angles. I just enjoy the company of like minded friends. Hate too argue, not into peeing contests. Hope we can all get along. But the personal tear downs are one reason I was absent awhile. Have a great day. Norm....


Wasn't meant to be a personal attack, but I hate BS of any kind. I had an exchange with him once about some big tree logs I cut and was moving around in a mostly dry river bed on a job I contracted. He offered that I go down in there with a lawn tractor like the one he just rebuilt. This is fantasy stuff....only a skidder could have moved those logs with any efficacy. No skidder on that job so I had to winch the logs around by a dead man. I asked around about him after and read some of his other posts.

No one loves the the 2100 more than I do. I had over a dozen of them in my professional life as a logger and still have two of them today. My point was; it's a heavy, single purpose saw for felling big timber and bucking bit scale timber. Anything less than 3ft and there are better, lighter saws for the purpose.....I gave examples. The 394 was a kissing cousin to the 2100. The 3120 and the 394 came out to replace the 2101 iteration. Scale was changing and getting smaller; saws were revving higher and people wanted lighter saws to work with in the woods.

I'm not gonna listen to someone boast how they put a 16-18' bar on a 2100 and ran everyone else outs the woods.

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Real1shepherd said:


> Wasn't meant to be a personal attack, but I hate BS of any kind. I had an exchange with him once about some big tree logs I cut and was moving around in a mostly dry river bed on a job I contracted. He offered that I go down in there with a lawn tractor like the one he just rebuilt. This is fantasy stuff....only a skidder could have moved those logs with any efficacy. No skidder on that job so I had to winch the logs around by a dead man. I asked around about him after and read some of his other posts.
> 
> No one loves the the 2100 more than I do. I had over a dozen of them in my professional life as a logger and still have two of them today. My point was; it's a heavy, single purpose saw for felling big timber and bucking bit scale timber. Anything less than 3ft and there are better, lighter saws for the purpose.....I gave examples. The 394 was a kissing cousin to the 2100. The 3120 and the 394 came out to replace the 2101 iteration. Scale was changing and getting smaller; saws were revving higher and people wanted lighter saws to work with in the woods.
> 
> I'm not gonna listen to someone boast how they put a 16-18' bar on a 2100 and ran everyone else outs the woods.
> 
> Kevin


All good Amigo. And agreed on the smaller lighter saws and scale im running a 500i and a 390 the most of any anymore. Sorry about your differences Amigos.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Rx7man said:


> For us it was January 4th 2020.. we had unprecedented winds here, several different winds met up right at our place, there were some twisters that formed and everything.. 6 fir trees with a 30+" DBH were uprooted... it happened twice in a day, from essentially windstill to 70mph gusts in a matter of a half a minute
> View attachment 914782
> 
> 
> 
> My poor fence and irrigation line got squashed real good
> View attachment 914783
> 
> 
> That half-culvert was up against the fence as a feed trough, wind just picked it up and tossed it.. Steer looks confused about this
> View attachment 914784


Nice cpuntry and steer


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Chevboy0167 said:


> I'm in Iowa and this nasty beast caused complete havoc for a long ways.... the amount of trees down was unfathomable. And it was what drove me to get a bigger saw!
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/dmx/2020derecho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2020 Midwest derecho - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Iowa derecho damage across Eastern Iowa, Aug. 10, 2020
> 
> 
> Browse through the photo gallery by swiping left or right on mobile, or click the arrows to the left or …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 derecho Marshalltown slideshow - Google Search


Wow I cant even imagine the cleanup


----------



## Real1shepherd

NORMZILLA44 said:


> All good Amigo. And agreed on the smaller lighter saws and scale im running a 500i and a 390 the most of any anymore. Sorry about your differences Amigos.


It's all good. There's a certain segment of forum types that live all up their heads and imagination. Generally, I let all that fly and sort itself out. But not about the 2100 and using it professionally for what it was made to do. Probably as close to a perfect felling/bucking saw that was ever made in its time. But its time has passed on to lighter, higher revving saws.

When I first got my J'red 2094, I thought it was going to blow up! I had never owned a high revving big cc saw before.....lol.

Kevin


----------



## Huskybill

Here’s what I been building. I have a mini steel rock dump for it my $400 55 Willys, before and after pics, 538 gears with locker diffs. She’s mean like a wolverine.


----------



## Huskybill

Besides my narrow frame cub cadet with its 1/3 cord cap trailer the Willys can haul more without disturbing the land,

I went looking for a snowblower and found the Willys with a 4 way plow for $400. This pic is orginal.


----------



## Huskybill

Here’s my cub cadet, 70 with a new Kohler 8 hp.


----------



## Huskybill

The forestry ranger called me because I had the two 2100’s. The hurricane Gloria came through and took down a maple tree that was over 100+ yo. Monster tree with larger than 24” limbs. The trunk was massive. But there was three large vines on it. Not sure what they were, I waited for heavy rain to cut it up. They needed the road open. With 24” bars on the 2100’s I could just buck the trunk up. The truck was my firewood truck I built from a ‘76 c30 one ton 2wd to 4wd. There was no 30 series 4x4 till ‘77.. I don’t carry wood to the truck I put the truck off road to the wood, that’s professional.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

If you managed to buck up the "Monster" Maple with a 24"bar- it aint that monster, unless you were having to noodle blocks off of the trunk to step the powerhead in- in which case it was perhaps not the most efficient way to use a 2100 to get the road open again.


----------



## Woodslasher

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> If you managed to buck up the "Monster" Maple with a 24"bar- it ain't that monster, unless you were having to noodle blocks off of the trunk to step the powerhead in- in which case it was perhaps not the most efficient way to use a 2100 to get the road open again.


What about "double barring" it, where you cut in from each side? I had to buck up a couple 32 inch digger pine limbs with my 562 after the 2101 tensioner blew up so I just cut in from each side.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Woodslasher said:


> What about "double barring" it, where you cut in from each side? I had to buck up a couple 32 inch digger pine limbs with my 562 after the 2101 tensioner blew up so I just cut in from each side.



Yep, 2 X say 22 inches of viable bar length in the cut with a 24"bar gives 44"and where I live- that sure aint no monster.


----------



## Woodslasher

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Yep, 2 X say 22 inches of viable bar length in the cut with a 24"bar gives 44"and where I live- that sure ain't no monster.


I know of a few trees by me that need a 42 if you want to do it in one pass, but most of them are long gone. A buddy who logged back in the 80's said he cut trees "where you'd have a 42 or 48 on the 2100 and your cuts still wouldn't meet in the middle". I've yet to see one that big that I can cut (legally) sadly.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Woodslasher said:


> I know of a few trees by me that need a 42 if you want to do it in one pass, but most of them are long gone. A buddy who logged back in the 80's said he cut trees "where you'd have a 42 or 48 on the 2100 and your cuts still wouldn't meet in the middle". I've yet to see one that big that I can cut (legally) sadly.


Because we do got em and we can cut em, is exactly why I picked up the 2100 a couple of few weeks back- to run at least a 42"on it to reach what a 36" from both sides cannot.
To my way of thinking- that is the kind of territory the 2100 excels in and was designed to do.


----------



## Woodslasher

My original post died, so 2100's (and a 2101) for the win!!!!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Woodslasher said:


> This is what's considered good sized in my neck of the woods. That guy is the logger I quoted a few posts back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what some of the timber he was in back in the day looked like: The guy standing on the logs ran a 2100 for awhile, then he joined the army and the saw sat till I got it!



Be nice to see..... but none of your attachments show anything at my end.


----------



## Woodslasher

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Be nice to see..... but none of your attachments show anything at my end.


Yeah, AS doesn't like photos stolen from my posts on O P E. I'm testing this Link to the photos.
edit: Doesn't work. Hmm.


----------



## Woodslasher

https:// AboristSite.com/threads/the-forestry-and-logging-pictures-thread.1346/page-400 Just remove the spaces and this should work.


----------



## Woodslasher

Woodslasher said:


> My original post died, so 2100's (and a 2101) for the win!!!!
> View attachment 914981
> View attachment 914982
> View attachment 914983
> View attachment 914984


Saw #1 is a buddy's 2100, it was a backup saw for a Mich-Cal logger and the firewood it cut put presents under the Christmas tree according to him. #'s 2 and 3 are my brudda's 2101, straight from the loggers hands to his. #4 is my beauty, she's not lean but she's a mean wood cuttin machine. On my mill it made my brother's near-new 395 feel like it had the power of a 372.


----------



## Rx7man

Huskybill said:


> The forestry ranger called me because I had the two 2100’s. The hurricane Gloria came through and took down a maple tree that was over 100+ yo. Monster tree with larger than 24” limbs. The trunk was massive. But there was three large vines on it. Not sure what they were, I waited for heavy rain to cut it up. They needed the road open. With 24” bars on the 2100’s I could just buck the trunk up. The truck was my firewood truck I built from a ‘76 c30 one ton 2wd to 4wd. There was no 30 series 4x4 till ‘77.. I don’t carry wood to the truck I put the truck off road to the wood, that’s professional.


Here's my firewood truck, 79 chevy 1 ton, 12 ft box




Those were some heavy logs


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Rx7man said:


> Here's my firewood truck, 79 chevy 1 ton, 12 ft box
> 
> View attachment 915067
> 
> 
> Those were some heavy logs
> View attachment 915066


Thats should negate any back end spring bounce and lighten up the steering some.


----------



## Rx7man

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Thats should negate any back end spring bounce and lighten up the steering some.


that truck has 16 leafs on each side on the back.. it rides like shyte when it's empty.. 14pr tires too


----------



## Huskybill

My truck I had 16 leafs in the main, ten in the helper. Ten in the front that’s 72 leaf springs in the truck total. She was rough riding until it was loaded. In the gravel pits I put 16 k of 1 1/4” stone in her.

The local spring shop told me they could raise the GVW to 15 k.(paperwork). With six super swamped tires with lockers f&r she would go anywhere. I originally built it to haul diesel to the equipment. But I found another long term job. I miss working in the forest.


----------



## KarlD

I’ll have to dig my old 2100 out…I put it away because the 084 ran better. It did make a lovely noise tho


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

@NORMZILLA44 and anyone else in the "know", where does one now find part number 501 1275 001 Guide for these saws?
The nylon chain guide/buffer, of which four are required. 
A quick internet search only found them available in one place in the States at around US$10 a pop, add international shipping to that for four of them and it adds up to near more than I paid for a complete 2100 powerhead! 
Are they required, or is it safe enough to run without them?


----------



## Woodslasher

"Free Shipping" https://www.ebay.com/itm/363360942695?epid=1401532964&hash=item5499fffa67:g:LjEAAOSwlaRgeIc4


----------



## Rx7man

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> @NORMZILLA44 and anyone else in the "know", where does one now find part number 501 1275 001 Guide for these saws?
> The nylon chain guide/buffer, of which four are required.
> A quick internet search only found them available in one place in the States at around US$10 a pop, add international shipping to that for four of them and it adds up to near more than I paid for a complete 2100 powerhead!
> Are they required, or is it safe enough to run without them?











Husqvarna 2100cd Chainsaw Chain Slide New 501 27 50-01 (H-45)


Nylon chain slide 501 79 32 01, 501 27 50-01 New from old dealer stock. Dusty/dirty from years of storage Fits Husqvarna 2100 1100 2101 285 298 cd xp



store.chainsawr.com




I'm assuming you meant # 501-27-50-01


----------



## Rx7man

Woodslasher said:


> "Free Shipping" https://www.ebay.com/itm/363360942695?epid=1401532964&hash=item5499fffa67:g:LjEAAOSwlaRgeIc4


if you're in the US...


----------



## Huskybill

Shipping rates kiils me try shipping tractor wheel weights by truck. I try to ship usps stuff a box one rate here in the USA. I shipped tractor rear turf tires the ups guy was happy to get them out of his truck. The shipping rates across the pond mush be high.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Rx7man said:


> Husqvarna 2100cd Chainsaw Chain Slide New 501 27 50-01 (H-45)
> 
> 
> Nylon chain slide 501 79 32 01, 501 27 50-01 New from old dealer stock. Dusty/dirty from years of storage Fits Husqvarna 2100 1100 2101 285 298 cd xp
> 
> 
> 
> store.chainsawr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you meant # 501-27-50-01



Yep, those are the ones- I may have stuttered an extra 1 and 0 here and there- but that is them. 
That is half the retail, but I bet the shipping (remembering I am nowhere near the lower 48!) is just as evil.
Seriously thinking about buying one of those nylon kitchen cutting boards and carving a set out of one of those myself.


----------



## Woodslasher

Rx7man said:


> if you're in the US... View attachment 915083


Ah, okay. I only saw the "free shipping: ships to many countries" part.


----------



## Rx7man

Huskybill said:


> Shipping rates kiils me try shipping tractor wheel weights by truck. I try to ship usps stuff a box one rate here in the USA. I shipped tractor rear turf tires the ups guy was happy to get them out of his truck. The shipping rates across the pond mush be high.


the real kick in the nuts is when you can buy the product from china with free shipping for 1/10th the price of shipping alone domestically


----------



## Huskybill

Try Chinese hutzl shipping, I can’t afford that much. I can’t be too free with my cash. I help my sons with saws and supplies. They help me I help them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Yep, those are the ones- I may have stuttered an extra 1 and 0 here and there- but that is them.
> That is half the retail, but I bet the shipping (remembering I am nowhere near the lower 48!) is just as evil.
> Seriously thinking about buying one of those nylon kitchen cutting boards and carving a set out of one of those myself.


Have u found one yet? If it was me id prefer to have it on. Never tried to run without it. Have on a 288 ok if I remeber right.


----------



## grizz55chev

KarlD said:


> I’ll have to dig my old 2100 out…I put it away because the 084 ran better. It did make a lovely noise tho


They have that old 2 smoke dirt bike sound, gotta love it!


----------



## KarlD

grizz55chev said:


> They have that old 2 smoke dirt bike sound, gotta love it!


Yes. Best sounding saw I have personally owned and run was a Dolmar CT…pop pop pop pop as it bounces around on the ground lol


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Have u found one yet? If it was me id prefer to have it on. Never tried to run without it. Have on a 288 ok if I remeber right.



No, have not found any for a reasonable retail and shipping yet and will probably end up carving out my own as mentioned above.
My concern with running without them is possible chain rub on to magnesium parts- I mean they are factory fitted for a reason right? 
I have lots more to do to this particular power head before I need to worry about chain rub, just filling in time and making parts until some of the ordered bits are freighted in.


----------



## Rx7man

grizz55chev said:


> They have that old 2 smoke dirt bike sound, gotta love it!


I love the 2100 cackle
Here's one I build for a friend


----------



## fossil

I have a bone stock 2100. I was thinking of adding a bit more power.

I see Bill tweeted his.
Is that like sitting the saw in front of social media for awhile or maybe stuffing Tweetie Pie in the fuel tank?

Just asking.


----------



## KarlD

So I’ve broken out the old 2100CD. When I pull the recoil the chain moves, my immediate thought was broken clutch spring but upon checking the spring is just about OK and the shoes are held off the clutch drum. My only other idea is a frozen clutch drum needle bearing…I’ll be tearing into the saw soon when the football breaks for half time.
Anything else I can look out for?
TIA
Karl


----------



## Woodslasher

KarlD said:


> So I’ve broken out the old 2100CD. When I pull the recoil the chain moves, my immediate thought was broken clutch spring but upon checking the spring is just about OK and the shoes are held off the clutch drum. My only other idea is a frozen clutch drum needle bearing…I’ll be tearing into the saw soon when the football breaks for half time.
> Anything else I can look out for?
> TIA
> Karl
> View attachment 916392


I'd say needle bearing should cover it. Everything looks fine visually, and the bearing is the only invisible bit. I'd just turn the drum by hand, you don't need to pull the clutch yet.


----------



## KarlD

Yes my thoughts exactly. Turning the drum by hand moves the shoes even though they are not ‘touching’. Clutch off job to inspect I guess…but how to get the clutch off as gently as possible? I guess spray some lube on and give it time?


----------



## Rx7man

it could be that the drive dogs for the oil pump weren't lined up when the clutch was installed and it's binding the drum against the clutch


----------



## KarlD

Rx7man said:


> it could be that the drive dogs for the oil pump weren't lined up when the clutch was installed and it's binding the drum against the clutch


Ok good shout, hadn’t thought of that. The saw is in the kitchen so that I can get to it easily when the football allows. Euros competition over here at the moment…come on Ingerland!!!


----------



## KarlD

Clutch off, drum off and the needle bearing was stuck on. And off with a little bit of work…time to try to find a new one now. How does the clutch / drum interface look to you guys…it’s kinda ridged…shouldn’t it be flat surface to flat surface? Cheers


----------



## Rx7man

Unless you're going to make a living with the saw, I think that clutch will do for a while yet.. soak the bearing and regrease it, put it back together and you'll have your answer if it's good enough


----------



## KarlD

Rx7man said:


> Unless you're going to make a living with the saw, I think that clutch will do for a while yet.. soak the bearing and regrease it, put it back together and you'll have your answer if it's good enough


Good call, do as you say and try to start the saw before I throw any money at it. The oil seal looks a bit mangled but maybe that’s the way they look on the 2100….even if not it might still be good. Thanks fellas


----------



## Rx7man

I think that's just a dust seal to keep sawdust out of the oil pump drive... I'd just run it, I don't put that many hours on mine before it comes apart for cleaning or some kind of tweaking


----------



## KarlD

Rx7man said:


> I think that's just a dust seal to keep sawdust out of the oil pump drive... I'd just run it, I don't put that many hours on mine before it comes apart for cleaning or some kind of tweaking


Thanks mate, that sounds right. I’m way more used to Stihls so looking forward to tinkering with this. Side by side with the 084 it looks small…but I guess 20cc ish less it’s to be expected


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

KarlD said:


> So I’ve broken out the old 2100CD. When I pull the recoil the chain moves, my immediate thought was broken clutch spring but upon checking the spring is just about OK and the shoes are held off the clutch drum. My only other idea is a frozen clutch drum needle bearing…I’ll be tearing into the saw soon when the football breaks for half time.
> Anything else I can look out for?
> TIA
> Karl
> View attachment 916392



See that hole- centre of crankshaft stub?
At half time in that funny old game you folk call Football, squirt liberal amounts of WD40 or the like down there and go watch the second half of the game while it sits and works.


----------



## KarlD

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> See that hole- centre of crankshaft stub?
> At half time in that funny old game you folk call Football, squirt liberal amounts of WD40 or the like down there and go watch the second half of the game while it sits and works.


It’s all off already, bearing soaked, cleaned, greased and clutch reassembled. Just taken the exhaust off and the piston and cylinder look great and it feels like good compression. Exhaust is fubar though, externally sound but the inside are rattling around. I might try to take the little grill off the front and empty out the insides. Lots of lube (overnight I guess) on those four little screws first though…and they probably still won’t come off!
Football is definitely a silly game played mostly by a load of ponces…rugby for the win…but regardless of sport you might as well get behind your nation


----------



## KarlD

Jungle muffler


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

KarlD said:


> It’s all off already, bearing soaked, cleaned, greased and clutch reassembled. Just taken the exhaust off and the piston and cylinder look great and it feels like good compression. Exhaust is fubar though, externally sound but the inside are rattling around. I might try to take the little grill off the front and empty out the insides. Lots of lube (overnight I guess) on those four little screws first though…and they probably still won’t come off!
> Football is definitely a silly game played mostly by a load of ponces…rugby for the win…but regardless of sport you might as well get behind your nationView attachment 916417


So I see, being upside down, you are spending the evening watching choreographed dance routines on the telly and I am not long out of bed to -4, tend the fire and getting breakfast! So sometimes I am late to the Northern Hemisphere party.  
Still spray some lubricant down that hole and clear the gallery so in the future you can pump the odd bit of grease down there to lube that bearing. 

Might be time to look for a new second hand muffler, or find someone good at braising. Looks like it may have run with loose main bolts and vibration has caused fractures of the crush tubes. Does it still have the locking plates for the main bolts?
Not only a Jungle muffler, but a modded one (with the broken louvre) .


----------



## KarlD

Yes I agree, have already had a quick look about for a better muffler…no joy but I’ll keep looking. This is all I have:



- 4 deg c…sod that…I’d be staying in bed.
Thanks for the help and have a good day


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

KarlD said:


> Yes I agree, have already had a quick look about for a better muffler…no joy but I’ll keep looking. This is all I have:
> View attachment 916420
> View attachment 916421
> 
> - 4 deg c…sod that…I’d be staying in bed.
> Thanks for the help and have a good day


Will have a look through some old information, I think at least the old 285CD run the same muffler, maybe the 480CD as well? 
Someone in Jolly Old England will have a parts saw of one of those more easily than a 2100 I am guessing?
They kind of need that strip of sheet metal across the two main bolts that provide the locking tabs- Husqvarna's have a habit of shaking fixing bolts loose!


----------



## Woodslasher

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Will have a look through some old information, I think at least the old 285CD run the same muffler, maybe the 480CD as well?
> Someone in Jolly Old England will have a parts saw of one of those more easily than a 2100 I am guessing?
> They kind of need that strip of sheet metal across the two main bolts that provide the locking tabs- Husqvarna's have a habit of shaking fixing bolts loose!
> 
> View attachment 916425


Yes to 285, no to 480. The 2100/285 mufflers have 85/100 stamped on them to differentiate them from the smaller 380/480/L65/L77 mufflers. That being said, you can take the louvers off of an L65 muffler and put them on a 2100 muffler to make it a dual port.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Woodslasher said:


> Yes to 285, no to 480. The 2100/285 mufflers have 85/100 stamped on them to differentiate them from the smaller 380/480/L65/L77 mufflers. That being said, you can take the louvers off of an L65 muffler and put them on a 2100 muffler to make it a dual port.



Cheers, saves me looking!


----------



## KarlD

Thank you gents. England currently winning 1-0 btw


----------



## Rx7man

KarlD said:


> Thank you gents. England currently winning 1-0 btw


My dad had a fun time watching the switzerland-france game yesterday (we're swiss, that's why we had fun)


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

KarlD said:


> Thank you gents. England currently winning 1-0 btw


1-0 eh? And it is bottom of the 9th??


----------



## KarlD

Rx7man said:


> My dad had a fun time watching the switzerland-france game yesterday (we're swiss, that's why we had fun)


Ah…my son got Switzerland in his school sweepstake so we’ve been cheering for the Swiss also. Lovely country, visited there for a family holiday when I was 10


----------



## KarlD

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> 1-0 eh? And it is bottom of the 9th??


What language is this???!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

KarlD said:


> What language is this???!



Our American friends will get the reference!


----------



## Woodslasher

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Our American friends will get the reference!


Barely. I don't follow any sports, not American, not European, no nothing. Not even Timbersports or the Olympics.


----------



## KarlD

Cribbage lads…the sport of Kings


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Woodslasher said:


> Barely. I don't follow any sports, not American, not European, no nothing. Not even Timbersports or the Olympics.


Thus, my friend is why you run saws- it is an individual sport, not a team sport!  
I will happily admit to being much the same way- used to follow Rugby a lot, still payed the game until I was 42 and running short of good knees, now with pay for view TV wars, it is easier to grab some saws, some fuel and go cut some wood.


----------



## Woodslasher

KarlD said:


> Cribbage lads…the sport of Kings


If you were closer I'd invite you over. My dad loves that game, but I never picked up on it. I'm sure he'd enjoy playing a few rounds against someone he wasn't trying to teach.


----------



## KarlD

Woodslasher said:


> If you were closer I'd invite you over. My dad loves that game, but I never picked up on it. I'm sure he'd enjoy playing a few rounds against someone he wasn't trying to teach.


We can’t be that far apart lol…










hmmm…ok that’s too far!


----------



## fossil

KarlD said:


> Cribbage lads…the sport of Kings


One of the few games I like. Finding someone that plays is tough.

I taught an elderly lady I was looking out for to play. She was so bad I found myself throwing 5's into her crib. It was a struggle to play badly enough so she could win.

Still fun though.

We played countless games at lunch when I was in college.


----------



## KarlD

fossil said:


> One of the few games I like. Finding someone that plays is tough.
> 
> I taught an elderly lady I was looking out for to play. She was so bad I found myself throwing 5's into her crib. It was a struggle to play badly enough so she could win.
> 
> Still fun though.
> 
> We played countless games at lunch when I was in college.


One for his knob…my favourite call lol. Quite childish really  
I love cribbage, I am old


----------



## KarlD

Woodslasher said:


> If you were closer I'd invite you over. My dad loves that game, but I never picked up on it. I'm sure he'd enjoy playing a few rounds against someone he wasn't trying to teach.


Learn the game mate, play with your Dad. I remember playing with my dad after his bath, he’d be in bed, I’d be in my pjs we’d have a few games and I’ll never forget those times. He’s now in a care home and his world has shrunk so much we hardly hold a conversation. Bipolar, dementia, Lewy body syndrome..and that’s just me lol.
Cribbage is a super easy game to pick up…fifteen two, fifteen four, fifteen six and six for the 5’s etc…those moments though…so special. And one for his knob lol


----------



## Rx7man

KarlD said:


> Cribbage lads…the sport of Kings


you're on! I play cribbage and darts every friday night with friends
I've never heard "One for his knob".. is that the right jack?
If you have some good players, do backwards crib.. last to the goal wins, if your hand or crib have 0 points, you move forward 19
There's also a "snakes and ladders" crib board call "crib wars" which is pretty good
Thirdly, there's "Kings Cribbage" which is a combination of scrabble and crib.. I've never tried it but I'm dying to


----------



## KarlD

Rx7man said:


> you're on! I play cribbage and darts every friday night with friends
> I've never heard "One for his knob".. is that the right jack?
> If you have some good players, do backwards crib.. last to the goal wins, if your hand or crib have 0 points, you move forward 19
> There's also a "snakes and ladders" crib board call "crib wars" which is pretty good
> Thirdly, there's "Kings Cribbage" which is a combination of scrabble and crib.. I've never tried it but I'm dying to


Yes, one for his knob is the right Jack. I also enjoy scrabble so Kings Cribbage sounds pretty cool. Who’d have thunk it, the C of CAD actually stands for Cribbage lol


----------



## Rx7man

Here's a pic of the Crib Wars board.. blue are the snakes (or penalty boxes (lose 3 hands), green is shortcuts and red are fast-advances


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

KarlD said:


> It’s all off already, bearing soaked, cleaned, greased and clutch reassembled. Just taken the exhaust off and the piston and cylinder look great and it feels like good compression. Exhaust is fubar though, externally sound but the inside are rattling around. I might try to take the little grill off the front and empty out the insides. Lots of lube (overnight I guess) on those four little screws first though…and they probably still won’t come off!
> Football is definitely a silly game played mostly by a load of ponces…rugby for the win…but regardless of sport you might as well get behind your nationView attachment 916417


You can put the heat to those since they are heat treated. It helps.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Very nice


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Love the sound myself. Amd the grunt


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Hello Amigos. My 2101 is still cutting strong.


----------



## Real1shepherd

Norm, I would expect the two 2100's I retired from loggin' will still be going long after I'm gone. Parts are not fun to find, though.

Kevin


----------



## Squareground3691

Can’t beat the sound of the old legendary Husky muscle saw have a couple real fun to run .


----------



## Sawdust Man

Totally agree, the 2100cd is my all time favorite! I started running then in the early 90's, love that sound!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Real1shepherd said:


> Norm, I would expect the two 2100's I retired from loggin' will still be going long after I'm gone. Parts are not fun to find, though.
> 
> Kevin


Nice, u still use them?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Squareground3691 said:


> Can’t beat the sound of the old legendary Husky muscle saw have a couple real fun to run .


Sure cant!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Sawdust Man said:


> Totally agree, the 2100cd is my all time favorite! I started running then in the early 90's, love that sound!!


I love em


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter

Good solid performers for big wood.


----------



## snobdds

A slightly ported and non governed 090 is about the only saw I like to stump with.

It's faster than a sp125, IMO. Nothing stops it...


----------



## Squareground3691

snobdds said:


> A slightly ported and non governed 090 is about the only saw I like to stump with.
> 
> It's faster than a sp125, IMO. Nothing stops it...View attachment 1004129
> View attachment 1004130


Do you have a SP125 ?


----------



## snobdds

Squareground3691 said:


> Do you have a SP125 ?


No but my buddy does. 

I can routinely beat him in the same wood. 

Now I have run another 090 with a governor and unless you keep the motor loaded up, it hits the governor all the time.


----------



## Squareground3691

snobdds said:


> No but my buddy does.
> 
> I can routinely beat him in the same wood.
> 
> Now I have run another 090 with a governor and unless you keep the motor loaded up, it hits the governor all the time.


Your buddy saw in good running shape and properly tuned ,


----------



## snobdds

Squareground3691 said:


> Your buddy saw in good running shape and properly tuned ,


Of course. 

I have some big old macs, and have heard all the praises. I have just found a slightly ported 090 with no governor to be faster.


----------



## Real1shepherd

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice, u still use them?


Yes, but COVID changed my whole landscape. Before I was contracting out clearing jobs and dealing with 'problem trees' etc. Things slowed to a crawl and now nada. I'm not sure why I lost all that business. I'm retirement age anyway now, but I'd still like to pick and choose. 

I know how it is.....I start getting rid of saws, then the work comes back.....


Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Good solid performers for big wood.
> 
> View attachment 1004127


Nice!


----------

